#ubuntu-desktop 2008-12-08
<jcastro> walters: a bunch of people are off today in SF, I'll hunt someone down for you.
<walters> jcastro: ok, it's not an immediate thing; hoping vendors can all cooperate on finding breakage and collating it in the upstream bug
<walters> fun stuff
<knubbli__> roflmao http://tinyurl.com/6zec23 lol
<asac> pitti: bug 303142 ... is your bug. i think you can set it to -done
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303142 in network-manager "3G [Option] some modems take a while time to register on network (CREG)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303142
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-12-09
<pitti> asac: done
<asac> pitti: verified just you bug or pushed to -updates?
<pitti> asac: just set it to v-done, not pushed to -updates yet
<asac> pitti: ok
<pitti> asac: I'm still in a session, and it's one I proposed, so I better participate :)
<asac> pitti: we should look over what is left. i didnt see any big complains ... but lets do that tomorrow
<pitti> asac: let's meet in 10 mins, btw, to be in the bus together (team dinner)
<asac> pitti: oh ... where do we go? will we go to hotel first?
<asac> (sorry ... lets meet later)
<pitti> asac: don't think so, bus will bring us to mountain view directly
<pitti> asac: do you need to?
<asac> pitti: i usually would prefer to brush teeth before dinner, but if its planned that wayy then so be it ;)
<asac> ok going outside
<tjaalton> hey, there's a new pixman out (0.13.2) which the new xserver needs, but I wonder if other packages need to be rebuilt against it?
<asac> pitti: there?
<asac> pitti: we are in the power management session ... and are a bit curious about your specific ideas
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-12-10
<pitti> asac: too late now, I figure
<pitti> asac: but I didn't have any beyond what was mentioned in the blueprint
<fta> seb128, any way to get bug 304385 fixed in intrepid? i can't use evolution /w imap because of that.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304385 in evolution "crash in account_changed ()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304385
<seb128> fta: looking, do you have a debdiff to fix the issue? ;-)
<lucypher> crevette: I'm simone of : http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=564008
<ubottu> Gnome bug 564008 in obex "Merge gnome-obex-server with bluetooth-applet." [Enhancement,Resolved: obsolete]
<crevette> hey
<lucypher> I've installed gnome-user-share , how do I use it?
<crevette> go in the preferences
<lucypher> I've configured it trough system>preferences>Personal file shering
<crevette> this is an item 'file sharing" or something like that, enable bluetooth
<lucypher> *sharing
<crevette> yep this is this one
<lucypher> I want to send an image from my phone to the PC...how?
<crevette> I don't know how your phone works
<crevette> :)
<lucypher> ;-)
<lucypher> I know how to do it on the phone and it worked with gnome-obex-server.
<crevette> ah it doesn't work
<crevette> what is your version ?
<crevette> 8.10 I assume
<lucypher> yes Intrepid
<crevette> it's true some people have problem with the new bluez stack
<crevette> what is the error you phone returns?
<crevette> your
<lucypher> Impossible to send
<lucypher> It's a Nokia 6120
<crevette> navigator ?
<lucypher> no classic ... without GPS
<crevette> ah :)
<lucypher> I can explore the device and retrieve images, so it's not a big problem ATM
<crevette> so ObexFTP works
<crevette> lucypher, perhaps killall obex-data-server daemon and launch it in console with the option to not detach (I don't remind the switch) and try again
<crevette> this is certainly a problem with obex-data-server
<lucypher> sdptool browse local | grep OBEX ...gives me nothing
<crevette> grep -i ?
<lucypher> nope... I have to go now... Thanks I'll try later, thanks
<Picklesworth> Personally, I think the "lack of theming" is a positive thing, since the experience is already 100% consistent because it's using real GNOME components. Ubuntu's default GDM themes, for example, already put loads of unnecessary effort into looking consistent
<knome> glatzor, o/
<glatzor> hey knome!
<knome> glatzor, are you in the chat in irc room?
<knome> glatzor, (anseris mons)
 * wgrant can't see glatzor here.
<knome> wgrant, maybe he's hiding. he always lurks at me. :P
<glatzor> knome, I am in the foundation's room on the other side of the hall.
<knome> glatzor, oh. i read "other side of the hell"
<knome> might be true as well...
<knome> ;))
<glatzor> knome, how is your session going?
<knome> glatzor, i'm ircing.
<knome> glatzor, really not so concentrated on listening/participating
<wgrant> glatzor: Backups are being discussed over there now, aren't they?
<glatzor> wgrant, right
<knome> left, definitely.
<knome> glatzor, oo hallo
<knome> glatzor, #ubuntu-devel-summit
<glatzor> hello knome
<glatzor> knome, thanks I forgot the name of the channel
<glatzor> :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-12-11
<NickyMC> Yo, yo.
<NickyMC> What's going on?
<NickyMC> Anyone home?
<theshadow> Not sure if this is the place. I have a computer with a nVidia GeForce 7300 GT connected to a 40" Sony Bravia LCD Tv. My issue is that the desktop isn't being rendered within the dimensions of the TV (As in I can't see my top or bottom bars because they are slightly off the screen)
<gunnarahlberg> my laptop panics from time to time. I've tried sysrq+r but that doesn't work from X but from terminal. If I'm lucky, I Ctrl-f2 and then sysrq works. not from X. And I can't find the reason for the panics! Help
<gunnarahlberg> oups, I saw the topic now, I'll go to #ubuntu instead
<lapo> hi
<meareweird> hello
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-12-12
<asac> seb128: any idea when gnomevfs is going to be dropped completely=?
<asac> or will it stay there forever?
<seb128> asac: we still have gtk1 in the archive, 15 years or so?
<seb128> asac: concerned about CD, main, or ubuntu?
<asac> seb128: mozilla wants to know how urgent its to migrate away
<seb128> asac: still 60 sources using it in main
<seb128> asac: I would say jaunty+1 dropping it from the CD
<seb128> asac: it'll probably be in universe for the next lts
<crevette> good morning
<didrocks> james_w: can you give me a look at the changes you have done for ufw (I think, you used something more "pythonic" than I)? :)
<seb128> pitti: am I required in the ecryptfs session?
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-12-13
<pochu> asac: hey, are you subscribed to ubuntu-desktop@l.u.c? There's a topic about firefox 3.0 not respecting GNOME's icons&text preference, in case you want to comment: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2008-December/001880.html
<asac> pochu: no i am not subscribed :/
<asac> i probably should
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-12-14
<philsf> there's a (minor) issue with an archive mirror, who can I get in touch with about it?
<johanbr> philsf: try in #ubuntu-mirrors
<philsf> johanbr: thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-12-07
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<baptistemm> hello
<chrisccoulson> hi baptistemm
<baptistemm> salut chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<baptistemm> chrisccoulson, fine
<baptistemm> like a monday, my sight is quite blurry and my brain is in the fog
<chrisccoulson> baptistemm - you need more coffee :)
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<seb128> dangerous?!
<seb128> it's some work to organize though
<huats> morning
<huats> seb128, hello !
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, too many people and even large streets can get human traffic jam :)
<didrocks> hey huats
<huats> hello didrocks !
<seb128> didrocks, you say they can't be any event organize in cities?
<seb128> I don't think so
<seb128> but let's agree to disagree ;-)
<seb128> hello huats
<didrocks> seb128: sorry no, I was saying that having a "parade" in such an event isn't really possible
<seb128> well a parade is just people moving
<huats> when you change the language, xdg-user-dir-gtk prompt you asking you if you want to change the various default directories (Desktop, Downloads,...) if there a way to say you always want to do it ?
<seb128> you have to select the streets you use and organize so they don't conflicts with people
<seb128> oh
<seb128> chrisccoulson, robert_ancell, pitti, good work ;-)
 * seb128 didn't read any email during weekend and notice all the uploads
<pitti> :)
<chrisccoulson> heh, i only did 1 upload ;)
<seb128> but it's a speed one
<seb128> those are very welcome this cycle ;-)
<seb128> pitti, you managed to update gvfs without libiphone, etc?
<pitti> seb128: it's not required yet
<seb128> you didn't build the new backend I guess?
<pitti> it needs testing and a MIR first
<seb128> pitti, well it's required if we want iphones working
<seb128> other distro backported that backend previous cycle already
<seb128> pitti, btw did you merge on debian too or just updated?
<pitti> yeah, I wasn't saying that we shouldn't enable it :)
<seb128> I was sort of waiting for somebody to pick the update and do the merge and mir :-p
 * seb128 lazy
<pitti> but I have no way of testing it, so I didn't feel like doing it right before an alpha
<chrisccoulson> pitti - you need to get hold of an iphone to replace your G1, so you can test it ;)
<pitti> seb128: didn't feel like doing an MIR on a Sunday; but you can still consider it on my plate
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> chrisccoulson: neeeever! :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i thought you'd say that :)
<seb128> pitti, well I don't consider a new backend risky for an alpha1 but no hurry either ;-)
<seb128> I can test on my ipod touch
<seb128> it's detected as a camera right now
<seb128> when there is no camera in the device
<glatzor_> morning mvo
<mvo> hi glatzor_
<seb128> hey glatzor_ mvo
<mvo> hey seb128
<seb128> mvo, not sure if you noticed but your update-manager upload in lucid didn't build
<mvo> seb128: oh, right. I noticed and then forgot :(
<chrisccoulson> vuntz - would you mind reviewing a gnome-session patch? (i think i mentioned it on here a few days ago - about starting DK-Power only when it's actually needed)
<chrisccoulson> the patch is here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-session/ubuntu/annotate/head%3A/debian/patches/21_dkp_start_on_demand.patch
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: looks easy to forget to call manager_ensure_dkp_client()
<vuntz> but might be good enough
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: just send the patch upstream, I've no real time to think about it today :/
<chrisccoulson> vuntz - yeah, i'm not sure if there's a better way of doing it
<huats> seb128, chrisccoulson, pitti I can test it with my iphone if you need...
 * huats shame on me...
<seb128> huats, thanks
<glatzor_> morning seb128 !
<glatzor_> mvo, I created a branch of software-center which follows the latest api changes in aptdaemon
<mvo> glatzor_: oh sweet, let me update and merge
 * mvo hugs glatzor_
<didrocks> pitti: I'll remove this evening /usr/bin/gnome-stracciatella-session wrapper and directly call in the .destkop file if you don't mind
<pitti> didrocks: sure, if you have a better replacement
<didrocks> pitti: GDMSESSION is exported by the new GDM itself. Also, this will enable sourcing ~/.gnomerc which is not the case as of today
<pitti> yay
<mvo> glatzor_: I created a ubuntu-lucid branch now
<seb128> bah, robert_ancell doesn't pay any attention to conflicts or replaces to use
 * seb128 fixes libgnomekbd
<glatzor_> mvo, great. I plan to not introduce any further descrutive api changes in this cycle anymore.
<mvo> glatzor_: cool. I do some testing now and will upload then
<glatzor_> mvo, I am not sure about turning (Add|Remove)VendorKey into a non transaction based method
<glatzor_> in the end it isn't a package management task, but does it make sense to change the key while installing software?
<mvo> glatzor_: I think its fine to have it non-transactunal, it returns very quickly and there is no need for any queing AFAICS
<glatzor_> mvo, could there be any side effects if the authentication gets checked and another programme changes the pub keys?
<lifeless> mvo: ping; hi, you were going to merge my deprecations fix for the conflict checker ?
<glatzor_> mvo, ok. then this will be the only descrutive API change in this cycle to follow :)
<mvo> lifeless: I thought sbeattie has access, no? but i can do it quickly now, but I kind of handed it off to him
<mvo> glatzor_: hm, good point. it should be all done in a safe way, I guess audit/test-code is a good way to check
<lifeless> mvo: I just want to stop getting cron mail complaining about the deprecation  :)
<mvo> lifeless: hrm, I seem to be unable to find the mail about it nor a branch from  on LP :/
<lifeless> mvo:  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~conflictchecker/conflictchecker/trunk has it, but perhaps its not been deployeD?
<lifeless> or, perhaps there are now two copies running somewhere ? ><
<lifeless> I'll look more closely at the next mail I get.
<mvo> lifeless: indeed, thanks. its there now (I was confused because it requires a merge instead of a pull)
<lifeless> it does?
<mvo> lifeless: it did, I fixed it now
<mvo> lifeless: ok, hopefully the spam stops now
<mvo> lifeless: although I also got a mail that it was having trouble with some package, but I have not investigated yet
<mvo> glatzor_: hm, aptd --replace seems to be no longer work, is that a known issue?
<glatzor_> mvo, not yet
<glatzor_> :)
<mvo> glatzor_: I also get http://paste.ubuntu.com/336442/ when trying to install something, I hope its not a false error from the replace daemon problem (I did kill the daemon manually before trying it)
<Laney> I think I saw a replaces problem with totem-plugins
<Laney> my firefox is completely screwed so i can't check bugs atm
<Laney> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/totem-plugins_2.28.4-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb (--unpack):^M trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/totem/plugins/gromit/gromit.totem-plugin', which is also in package totem-plugins-extra 0:2.28.4-0ubuntu3
<glatzor_> mvo, thanks for reporting. I will fix this in a few minutes
<TeTeT> asac: first question, What is the easiest way to provide a package with an additional root certificate for the browser?
<mvo> glatzor_: cool, many thanks!
<asac> TeTeT: its intentionally not that simple afaik
<asac> mozilla does not want us or distributors to ship root certificates
<asac> that are different from theirs
<lifeless> mvo: you should push the changes that are outstanding to trunk then ?
<TeTeT> asac: a customer needs to add their own root certificate for their own websites
<asac> TeTeT: i have to check that with mozilla folks. from what i know its not easy to do
<TeTeT> asac: ok, thanks for investigating
<TeTeT> asac: second, this bug on Network Manager: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/483773
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 483773 in network-manager "Unable to bring up mobile-broadband system-connection" [Undecided,New]
<TeTeT> asac: somehow Network Manager does not work in some cases, but in others
<TeTeT> asac: some=user mode, others=system mode
<TeTeT> asac: I don't have the system with the problem yet, but will get access to it early next year, if that's of any help
 * asac checks
<seb128> Laney, I will have a look to that one
<asac> TeTeT: asked user to test latest dailies. we bumped ppp timeout which might be what the user hits here
<asac> also we had a fix for sytem connections landed there
<TeTeT> asac: where are the latest dailies?
<asac> TeTeT: posted there
<asac> TeTeT: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/483773/comments/7
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 483773 in network-manager "Unable to bring up mobile-broadband system-connection" [Undecided,New]
<TeTeT> asac: thanks!
<Laney> seb128: cool, just looks like a plugin move
<seb128> Laney, right, I did resync on Debian and probably did an error in the .install changes
<Laney> ok
<seb128> pitti, be careful with sru comments please before flagging bugs as failed verification
<pitti> seb128: if it later turns out to be a wrong comment, we can change it back
<pitti> but we need to flag it as "don't copy to -updates"
<pitti> and rather err on the side of caution
<seb128> some users say to have current version 2.22.2
<seb128> but the update is 2.22.3
<seb128> and I bet most didn't restart their session
<seb128> pitti, also any reason you didn't pocket copy the nautilus sru you moved to updates some days ago?
<pitti> ah, can do
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> done, closing bugs now
<seb128> I hate when sru are blocked by users not able to test an update
<seb128> or commenting on random bugs
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> double-edged sword, yes; we depend on user feedback, but sometimes it's utterly wrong
<chrisccoulson> pitti - what shall we do about the seahorse-plugins update in karmic-proposed? that's still blocked on user comments, which haven't been possible due to launchpad timing out?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it is possible, by replying via email
<pitti> but I didn't hear any feedback about it
<pitti> (on IRC, etc.)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i've not seen any feedback either
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if that's a good or bad thing ;)
<seb128> it's not the sort of updates you will get easy feedback on
<pitti> well, "installed it and still works" would suffice
<pitti> no need to reproduce the crash, etc.
<chrisccoulson> i could probably say that, but it should perhaps come from somebody more independent ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: did you test the actual .debs from -proposed? (not a local build)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i did the testing on a local build, although i have the debs from proposed installed now
<chrisccoulson> and i haven't noticed nay issues (and no more crashes too)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: thanks; copying then
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<pitti> another, and hopefully final, spam wave
<chrisccoulson> hopefully! that bug report annoyed quite a lot of people
<pitti> damn, forgot to copy to lucid first
<chrisccoulson> it contributed to about 800 e-mails in my inbox over a couple of weeks
<pitti> now I need to wait for an hour
<seb128> seems launchpad is quite busy making bzr and bugs match or something
 * seb128 almost done with email backlog from the weekend there was a lot of such emails from launchpad
 * pitti gets tons of "branch linked" bug mail
<seb128> ok, done with weekend backlog now
<glatzor_> mvo, fixed now.
<mvo> glatzor_: thanks, merging now
<mvo> glatzor_: thanks, work better now, I commited a minor typo fix in r292 (or I'm trying to, its still commiting :)
<mvo> glatzor_: or some reason I do not get transaction finished signal in s-c, but that may well be my fault, I have not debugged it yet. but the "re-read cache in the background when a transaction finished" is not working currently
<glatzor_> mvo, that is my fault
<glatzor_> sorry. it was an oversight of mine. wait a minute
<mvo> glatzor_: ok :) if you know the reason already, I will stop debugging
<mvo> glatzor_: \o/
<glatzor_> mvo, you can merge now.
<glatzor_> I fixed this in software-center glatzor
<mvo> glatzor_: aha, the "finished" signal? nice
<mvo> glatzor_: what is the replacement for "client.py: Transaction.get_error()"?
<glatzor_> It is now a property: client.error
<glatzor_> äh, client.Transaction.error
<glatzor_> furthermore you can use client.Transaction.error_code and client.Transaction.error_details if you don't require an Exception
<glatzor_> mvo, oh, looking at the backend code again I see why you are asking :)
<mvo> glatzor_: :) thanks, I think I can fix it
<asac> seb128: there is an upstream patch for bug 467972 ... if you know any metacity dev getting some attention would be great.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 467972 in metacity "metacity assert failure: metacity:ERROR:core/bell.c:211:bell_flash_window_frame: assertion failed: (window->frame != NULL)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/467972
<seb128> asac, not really no, I've not been looking at what they are doing since I use compiz which means for some years now
<seb128> asac, I will try pinging robert_ancell in case when he's around though
<seb128> restarting session brb
<pitti> seb128: I demoted compiz-fusion-plugins-extra, FYI
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> I'm curious, how much did that buy?
<seb128> not sure, we won another 1 seconds with icon cache + that
<pitti> right, icon cache
<seb128> the current chart is 11 seconds desktop login
<seb128> 21 seconds total
<seb128> the real offender is gnome-panel
<seb128> a boot without compiz is 18 seconds
<seb128> but gnome-panel has a "several seconds nothing then use cpu for 3 seconds"
<seb128> if we dropped the empty spot there we would be much better
<pitti> unless some magic happens, we probably need to resort to metacity anyway
<seb128> let's see
<pitti> but nautilus is still a problem, too, I guess? and the delays in gnome-session?
<seb128> but yeah...
<pitti> but, good progress in the last week already
<seb128> yes, I've nautilus on my todolist too
<seb128> there is not too many delays in gnome-session
<seb128> the current gap gnome-session, runs is 2 seconds
<seb128> 1 second being gconf init
<seb128> which chrisccoulson is working on
<seb128> the other one second is half due to the xrand g-s-d capplet
<seb128> and 0.5 seconds is settings themes, etc
<seb128> but in any case we have to reduce cpu use in some way
<seb128> without the gnome-panel blank spot and without compiz we would be around 8 seconds now
<seb128> I think by holidays time we will have tackled all the obvious delays
<seb128> then we need to start making gnome-panel and nautilus use less cpu
<seb128> I'm a bit concerned that we don't have a good tradeoff though
<seb128> we will trade 3 seconds login for slugish user experience
<seb128> like having delays on first action
<seb128> I like much better waiting 3 seconds and having things ready than having to wait 1 seconds on first click on menus, etc
<tjaalton> pitti: howdy. are you available to sync some packages for the new xserver? :)
<pitti> tjaalton: sure
<pitti> tjaalton: just toss me the list, preferably separated by experimental/unstable?
<tjaalton> pitti: ok, I'll make one up
 * pitti can't wait to get the new x server :)
 * tjaalton neither
<pitti> tjaalton: If you want, I'm happy to take a look at your -server/-evdev/-synaptics merges/branches, to ensure that the udev rules are correct now?
<pitti> tjaalton: also, jcristau added the input_id prober to xorg-server temporarily, we don't need that any more (not in Debian either)
<tjaalton> pitti: synaptics isn't done yet, but rest are in git.d.o in the debian branches
<tjaalton> I mean that synaptics hasn't been merged yet
<pitti> oh, we can sync -evdev and server?
<tjaalton> pitti: yes, I disabled the local version
<tjaalton> evdev yes, server no :)
<tjaalton> I guess we can use what debian has?
<pitti> http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xorg/driver/xserver-xorg-input-evdev.git;a=summary ?
<tjaalton> yes
<pitti> http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xorg/driver/xserver-xorg-input-evdev.git;a=blob;f=debian/local/65-xorg-evdev.rules;h=48bbc8aa43393729b001a3bd75cfd018a0228d2b;hb=HEAD
<pitti> ^ that doesn't load the keyboard layout
<pitti> I take it that's done from somewhere else
<tjaalton> right, it's on xorg-server
<pitti> so, that one looks good
<pitti> (nice, then we can sync -evdev)
<tjaalton> http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xorg/xserver/xorg-server.git;a=commitdiff;h=dec68ef3470d39edabb5f6990d1f40c2c51f2601
<tjaalton> though I changed it to use console-setup
<pitti> tjaalton: right, was about to say
<tjaalton> because we don't have keyboard-configuration just yet
<pitti> tjaalton: for synaptics, http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xorg/driver/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics.git;a=blob;f=debian/66-xorg-synaptics.rules;h=b3b457fdbe24c005dc465fd5697d11fd163fee6c;hb=HEAD looks fine as well
<tjaalton> yep
<tjaalton> oh bah, I didn't fix the server to use udev's input_id
<pitti> tjaalton: could you prepend a ENV{ID_INPUT_KEY}=="?*"  in debian/local/64-xorg-xkb.rules ?
<pitti> (then you can drop the SUBSYSTEM/KERNEL checks if you want)
<pitti> I don't think we need to apply the layout to devices which don't have keys
<pitti> but well, it's just a nitpick
<tjaalton> ok, I'll let jcristau know as well
<pitti> tjaalton: what do you use now to read console-setup?
<pitti> tjaalton: ISTR that I already mailed him about it
<pitti> but well, it shouldn't really hurt
<tjaalton> pitti: /usr/lib/hal/debian-setup-keyboard
<pitti> tjaalton: my local rule still has a sed expression, but that can be simplified since I think jcristau changed the server to understand both xkb.foo and xkbfoo
<pitti> and it's using stricmp(), so the lower-case stuff isn't necessary either
<pitti> ENV{ID_INPUT_KEY}=="?*", IMPORT{program}="/bin/grep ^XKB /etc/default/console-setup"
<pitti> in theory that should work
<pitti> tjaalton: I meant, how did you change the udev rule for console-setup
<tjaalton> pitti: I only changed the path, but didn't think that the format probably changed..
<pitti> tjaalton: right, but console-setup exports a whole bunch of other variables, which we don't need as properties on the udev devices
<tjaalton> heh, right
<pitti> $ /bin/grep ^XKB /etc/default/console-setup
<pitti> that looks right to me
<pitti> tjaalton: I think we should use that for now, and we'll switch to /etc/default/keyboard once we merged the new console-setup
<pitti> it's much better than my current seddery, anyway
<tjaalton> pitti: yes, fixing
<pitti> tjaalton: thanks
<pitti> sorry for holding you up, I just want to avoid large regressions right before a1
<tjaalton> ..and there would have been some :)
<pitti> and there will :)
<tjaalton> hehe, indeed
<pitti> but, it's alpha-1
<mvo> glatzor_: if you don't mind I would like to switch the description for error_unknown to have "Unknown error" in it?
<mvo> glatzor_: nevermind
<glatzor_> mvo, the error message are still on my TODO list. This is not the only one which would need some love :9
<glatzor_> mvo, my first goal was to get the API review of aptdaemon done.
<glatzor_> mvo, is it possible to store some extra html pages about a project on launchpad?
<mvo> glatzor_: I don't know, sorry :(
<tjaalton> pitti: ok, here's the list http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/336548/
<pitti> tjaalton: xcb-proto is quilt 3.0, needs manual upload
<tjaalton> pitti: ah, ok
<tjaalton> don't bother then
<tjaalton> it's not critical
<tjaalton> yeah it isn't maintained by XSF so didn't know :)
<pitti> there, buildd fodder
<tjaalton> they should end up in depwait until xserver is built
<tjaalton> hmm, but maybe not openchrome..
<pitti> tjaalton: all done
<tjaalton> pitti: thanks!
<pitti> tjaalton: the rest (synaptics/server/etc.) are merges?
<kenvandine> seb128, did you see the gtk upload to ~ubuntu-desktop?
<tjaalton> pitti: yes
<kenvandine> and the nautilus upload there is needed as well
<tjaalton> xorg & xorg-server uploaded
<seb128> kenvandine, yes, my dellmini wanted to install that this morning I had to comment the ppa ;-)
<pitti> \o/
<kenvandine> seb128, it does cause a fair bit of weirdness
<kenvandine> mostly redraw related
<kenvandine> it looks
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I will give that a try on my laptop later
<kenvandine> like in a terminal window, if you scroll up and down a bunch of time you see artifacts
<kenvandine> bratsche knows about that
<seb128> is cody working on those issues?
<kenvandine> just not sure how to fix
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> it doesn't seem to crash anything
<kenvandine> just a little annoyance :)
<kenvandine> it is most noticable in nautilus
<kenvandine> scrolling a nautilus browse window
<kenvandine> the patched nautilus is required to just let it draw the desktop :)
<seb128> without having to active a theme using those features or with one?
<seb128> I though it would be a nop in the case it's not used
<kenvandine> even without activating it
<kenvandine> that is the only known issue
<kenvandine> with activating it there might be more
<kenvandine> i haven't been able to test that yet, there is no theme for it just yet :)
<kenvandine> seb128, i plan to try to figure out how to enable that today and see how buggy it is
<seb128> ok
<seb128> any news about the empathy update btw?
<kenvandine> no, i will get that done this week too
<kenvandine> hopefully tomorrow
<kenvandine> i need to get the libappindicator stuff out first
<seb128> why?
<seb128> it's a standard update no? should work with the libs from karmic
<seb128> I wanted to get that update for alpha1 but seems it will be short
<seb128> it should land today or maybe tomorrow for that
<kenvandine> oh... i can try to get it today then
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> hey tedg
<tedg> morning kenvandine
<tedg> Anyone else having Evolution segfault on them this morning? (Karmic)
<seb128> hey tedg
<seb128> no, but I'm not using karmic
<seb128> it didn't change recently and we didn't get bugs about that
<tedg> :(  It's in pthread_create -- not a fun place to look for bugs.
<TeTeT> asac: do you know if bluetooth phones are supported in NM eventually?
<tedg> kenvandine: I played with your doc branch, and it's dying on "make dist" for me.
<kenvandine> tedg, ok, i hadn't tested that yet
<kenvandine> tedg, i am not done
<tedg> kenvandine: Okay, cool.
<kenvandine> tedg, is it what you expected though?
<tedg> kenvandine: Yes, with make dist ;)
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> will finish it :)
<pitti> tjaalton: I just removed the last rdepends to hal on the ubuntu CD now (oem-config, submitted a branch and merge proposal)
<mclasen> pitti: out of interest, what are you doing about backlight control ?
<pitti> mclasen: I think we need to add a hal dependency to the fglrx/nvidia packages
<pitti> either that, or switch hal to be dbus-activated instead of started on login
<pitti> so that it only gets started when g-p-m wants to talk to it
<Ng> TeTeT: some of them work now - if they support PAN. I think DUN support is on the way
<Ng> TeTeT: e.g. an iPhone can be used for bluetooth tethering just fine in Karmic
<TeTeT> Ng: no idea what PAN and DUN are :)
<asac> TeTeT: they PAN is already supported OOB ... DUN should work with latest blueman that adds some workarounds
<asac> s/they//
<TeTeT> asac: good
<pitti> tjaalton:
<pitti>   * On upgrade, restart hal on kfreebsd and run udevadm trigger on linux to
<pitti>     make sure we can pick up input devices correctly.
<pitti>   * Because of the above, move udev and hal from Recommends back to Depends.
<pitti> tjaalton: ^ do we have a hal dependency in xorg due to that?
<pitti> also, why depend on a package at all if you merely need to restart it? if it's not installed, no need to restart, and it can just be ||true'ed
<tjaalton> pitti: only on [kfreebsd-any]
<pitti> ah, *phew* :)
<tjaalton> :)
<kenvandine> morning rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> good morning kenvandine
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi pitti
<rickspencer3> how is everyone today?
<mclasen> pitti: that seems a somewhat superficial notion of hal removal, when the only X driver halfway supporting xbacklight is intel...
 * pitti puts down the hal chasing gun and waves; great!
<pitti> mclasen: radeon doesn't?
<pitti> mclasen: then we probably need to keep it installed by default, and change to dbus-activation
<pitti> but at least it's out of the boot path
<rickspencer3> my email is taking a very long time to sync
 * rickspencer3 wonders if this is a bad sign
<rickspencer3> we're already over the trend line for work items :(
<rickspencer3> I'll get the desktop in the cloud one knocked out asap
<rickspencer3> tseliot, hi
<tseliot> hi rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> tseliot, I saw your email regarding plymouth plugins
<tseliot> good
<rickspencer3> looks like you are making good progress
<rickspencer3> are your remaining work items for it captured in a blueprint anywhere?
<tseliot> rickspencer3: yes, it's almost complete (it depends on what the design team needs)
<rickspencer3> tseliot, I expect it to take them to near the end of the cycle to finalize the designs
<tseliot> rickspencer3: good question, I think the proprietary drivers spec and the one about touchscreens should contain all of my work items
<rickspencer3> tseliot, well, it looks like you have more work for plymouth, we should capture the work items somewhere
<tseliot> rickspencer3: yes, that's likely. In the meantime they can ask for new features or corrections
<rickspencer3> also, is there anything keeping you from pushing the artwork that you have now into Lucid?
<tseliot> rickspencer3: right
<tseliot> rickspencer3: no, I guess not. Is the artwork from the pdf acceptable? If so, maybe Keybuk can push it
<rickspencer3> tseliot, I don't think we should block on getting real artwork
<rickspencer3> developer artwork is fine for finding bugs and other issues
<rickspencer3> in fact, we'll probably want to experiment with the artwork to figure out how to make it fast
<tseliot> ok, good
<rickspencer3> Keybuk, thoughts wrt pushing plymouth plugin asap? ^
<Keybuk> rickspencer3: yes
<Keybuk> plymouth is in NEW but doesn't work properly
<rickspencer3> ah
<rickspencer3> so as soon as plymouth itself is ready, tseliot's plugin with placeholder art work will go?
<tseliot> it sounds like a plan
<Keybuk> yes
<tseliot> good
<pitti> hey Keybuk
<pitti> Keybuk: do you plan to have plymouth in a1?
<pitti> Keybuk: FUI, udevified Xorg was uploaded :)
<pitti> "FYI", too
<Keybuk> pitti: depends on the NEW gods ;)
<Keybuk> it's been sat there since last week
<Keybuk> ooh, AWESOME!
<pitti> "Keybuk | plymouth is in NEW but doesn't work properly"
<Keybuk> pitti: still needs to get out of NEW though
<pitti> I was about to offer to review it, but this scares me a bit?
<pitti> ok
<pitti> well, having it in universe and build can't hurt for now
 * pitti reviews
<Keybuk> exactly
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<seb128> hey Keybuk
<Keybuk> pitti: does this mean there isn't a HAL dependency left on the CD?
<pitti> ./themes/details/.gitignore:                            \012- Assembler source
<pitti> lol
<pitti> Keybuk: by that --><-- much
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<Keybuk> pitti: ?
<pitti> Keybuk: ubuntu-desktop doesn't have one any more
<pitti> Keybuk: oem-config still pulls it in, though; I submitted a branch and merge proposal to fix that
<pitti> Keybuk: we might eventually put back a hal dep in g-p-m for backlight handling, and change hal to get dbus activated
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~scott/daily-bootcharts/
<seb128> desktop starts in -4 seconds today
<pitti> but let's kick it out completely now and see what's left
<seb128> good work everybody ;-)
<seb128> (on hdd=
<pitti> seb128: ...
<seb128> pitti, heh, I'm only reading the daily numbers!
<Keybuk> seb128: yeah, gdm failed to start in that one
<Keybuk> seems to especially affect the HDD one
<seb128> Keybuk, the one second difference on the 3 most recent ssd is weird
<pitti> oh, that's cool, didn't know about that page
<seb128> seems desktop login is not really constant
<seb128> I don't think we had changes over the weekend
<pitti> how come that seb128's is done in 23 seconds, and Keybuk's in only 29?
<pitti> Keybuk: btw, the jockey crash is fixed, so that should be gone now
<seb128> pitti, ?
<pitti> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~scott/daily-bootcharts/20091206-sam.png -> @( S
<seb128> pitti, look at ssd
<Keybuk> seb128: jockey being fixed is what brought that back down afaict
<pitti> ERK
<seb128> pitti, sam is hdd
<pitti> MEH PLZ FIX MY KEYBOARAD
<pitti> seb128: ah, ok
<seb128> pitti, look at the first column for ssd
<pitti> weird, it seems to have thought I had caps lock on, sorry
<pitti> ah, cool
 * seb128 kicks gnome-panek
<seb128> gnome-panel
<seb128> Keybuk's chart have the same "do nothing for a while in middle of loading"
<Keybuk> (sam's chart today should be fixed again)
<seb128> what I don't get is that the bootchart cpu is maxed-out all the time
<seb128> while sometime nothing is very busy in the graph
<seb128> like during the blank on the gnome-panel bar
<seb128> nothing seems 100% busy
<seb128> but the cpu load stay at 100%
<Keybuk> the CPU sampling is a little imprecise
<Keybuk> it's based on nice loading
<Keybuk> so can have delayed drops
<Keybuk> Michael Meeks has been working on a taskstats based collector instead
<seb128> the coloration on the chart of the cpu use graph?
<Keybuk> yeah the blue graph - it can fail to drop when the CPU is idle because it's been "not idle" recently
<Keybuk> if that makes sense
<seb128> it does, thanks
<Keybuk> where recently is < 0.5s, but that's enough to be slightly misleading at times
<seb128> anyway we are almost done with where bootchart is useful
<Keybuk> if you take a bootchart PNG URL
<seb128> we will need to switch soon to make gnome-panel and nautilus use less cpu
<Keybuk> and replace the .png with .tgz
<Keybuk> you can run bootchart --no-prune on it yourself
<Keybuk> you get a lot more information
<Keybuk> (at some point I guess I'llhttp://people.canonical.com/~scott/daily-bootcharts/20091206-sam.png
 * seb128 tries that
<Keybuk> argh
<Keybuk> I guess I'll switch the generated charts too - but it does make them a lot more noisy)
<pitti> Keybuk: plymouth souce NEWed, looks okay
<Keybuk> seb128: other desktop speed-ups
<Keybuk> one of the things I noticed in the suddenly faster -desktop image was a new GTK+
<Keybuk> 2.19 rather than 2.18
<Keybuk> maybe that's faster to init?
<seb128> could be
<Keybuk> gnome-menus has a cacheing patch from pitti in the same image
<seb128> one of the recent wins has been making gnome-icon-theme icon cache updated correctly
<seb128> that landed on friday
<seb128> and wins around 1 second on login
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> saturday morning's chart was the fast one
<Keybuk> and it's been consistently faster since
<seb128> we got that and compiz dropped it's depends on -extra
<Keybuk> anything that landed between thursday morning and saturday morning could have helped
<seb128> which means a bit less .so and .xml to load too
<seb128> those are the 2 we did change
<pitti> seb128: do you still have your "start everything at once" patch? then perhaps other stuff can fill the gaps that g-panel leaves?
<seb128> pitti, my concern is not that cpu is not busy it's that gnome-panel is the last thing to still use cpu and would finish earlier without that
<pitti> right
<seb128> we basically have compiz nautilus gnome-panel using cpu
<seb128> so I'm not too concerned about cpu not being busy
<seb128> but it's very obvious on graphs without compiz
<seb128> gnome-panel finish some seconds later than nautilus on those
<seb128> gnome-panel seems to waste seconds sitting there
<Keybuk> could it be that it's done with its main loop, and set timers to do more work later
<Keybuk> and the 1s/2s gap is just waiting for that timer to fire?
<seb128> Keybuk, I don't think it's using a time but rather an idle loop, not sure why that would delay things so much
<seb128> or maybe it's busy but that's not reflected on the graph
<Keybuk> possibly
<seb128> I think from there we need to measure what software do specifically
<Keybuk> strace may help here a bit
<Keybuk> or ltrace
 * halfline summons chrisccoulson
<seb128> we have 2 remaing delays around g-s-d
<Keybuk> we're certainly at the limits of what bootchart can tell you about a process
<seb128> one being gconf loading the other one being xrandr g-s-d code
<seb128> and we have some delay between gnome-panel and nautilus we might want to drop
<seb128> then we will be done with bootcharts use I guess
<seb128> and we need to start looking at nautilus and gnome-panel in details
<pitti> well, it'll still be useful for checking the actual outcome and the speedups of changes
<seb128> right
<seb128> I just meant it's the limit of where it's useful to tell you what to work on
<seb128> we have covered that pretty much now
<seb128> it's still useful for measures
<seb128> I've some concerns about concessions to reach the goal though
<seb128> like delaying some loading to first action
<seb128> you trade a slightly faster boot for a slughish user experience
<seb128> which I'm not sure is somebody which give a better user experience
<pitti> what's an example?
<Keybuk> our boot goal is supposed to include all that
<Keybuk> delaying is considered naughty by my book
<pitti> e. g. we can never make e-d-s completely load for all users in 4 seconds
<pitti> talking to google calendar etc. just takes a bit
<rickspencer3> pitti, fyi, talking to kenvandine ... I updated work items for empathy: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-empathy-indicator
<pitti> and it's already sluggish the first time when you click on the clock
<pitti> rickspencer3: ah, thanks
<pitti> (not a concern for a clean install, of coursre)
<seb128> pitti, we are speaking about delaying e-d-s loading for example or nautilus evince properties, etc
<seb128> which would mean you get the delay first time you open the clock or a nautilus property
<seb128> or context menu
<pitti> seb128: ideally we could load those after the desktop is fully set up and usable (i. e. nautilus and panel)
<pitti> if you start your session and immediately click on the clock, you'll get a delay
<seb128> right but that would still count on the chart as activity
<pitti> but if it loads in the background when the desktop is done loading, it'd give us the best of both worlds, no?
<seb128> we don't stop counter when desktop is usuable
<seb128> but when activity is to 0
<pitti> yes, I know
<Keybuk> well, depends
<pitti> I mean from an user perception POV
<seb128> yes
<Keybuk> I stop the counter when the load is continually below 25%
<seb128> I agree, that's why I say the goals are conflicting there
<Keybuk> if the ongoing work is sufficiently niced and can be pre-empted, it's probably not a problem
<Keybuk> ie, if the user even moves the mouse, the apps stop what they're doing
<Keybuk> (or pause it)
<Keybuk> that obviously means no I/O though
<seb128> that's like the sleep 30 we have now to start update-manager, etc
<Keybuk> I was wondering whether it'd be possible to lay down poison for update-manager
<Keybuk> I keep finding it under windows, or hidden in the Alt-Tab list as a "minimised" app
<Keybuk> it's like mouse poo in the kitchen
<pitti> heh, I never see it at all nowadays
<lool> Is anybody taking specifically care of ubuntu-netbook-remix/-edition in the desktop team now?
<mvo> Keybuk: you can turn off auto-open of u-m ...
<pitti> lool: didrocks will from January on; until then it's still in the hands of mobile, AFAIUI?
<Keybuk> mvo: yes, but the minis wipe themselves every day
<Keybuk> so all the settings go too
<didrocks> pitti: lool : I can handle the transition from unr -> une spec if you wish
<didrocks> (I'm working on the session management right now)
<pitti> well, depends on how much time you can/want to throw at it, of course
<didrocks> pitti: I have 3 weeks of "vacations" (holidays but still on my previous employer contract) starting in less than 2 weeks now
<mvo> Keybuk: oh, right. well, then poison is probably the right idea ,)
<didrocks> pitti: I can continue to devote some time to it :)
<lool> pitti: I had no idea mobile was in charge of UNR until January
<lool> pitti: Just noticed that the seeds were only updated for desktop and not unr (at least for gnome-games), so wanted to fix that
<pitti> lool: it's the bit I'm not sure of (rickspencer3?)
<lool> I guess the seed should move to ubuntu.lucid
<pitti> lool: I just know that we don't have anyone to work on it until then
<pitti> ah, thank you
<didrocks> again, if you need some hand, I can work on it as community until then :)
<lool> didrocks: That's nice; I'm not really looking for any particular work to be achieved, I thought I'd share a couple of hints if I knew who was picking it up
<lool> I was also wondering who would look at the A1 images
<didrocks> lool: not sure to have the time (and the time to learn how to check the image) for A1. If you think we can have a phone call to deal with that
<pitti> I'm inclined to say that if mobile team can't work on it any more, we just skip a1; it's just the first alpha, after all
<rickspencer3> lool, pitti I was expecting that SteveA would do the rename and that would be A1
<seb128> tedg, you should open your bugs directly upstream, nobody is going to do anything for your ticket which is not opened using apport, not retraced and has no debug symbols installed
<rickspencer3> (for UNR -> UNE)
<pitti> rickspencer3: StevenK?
<lool> rickspencer3: You mean stevenk I guess
<rickspencer3> pitti, yes
<rickspencer3> lool, yes
<tedg> seb128: How do I apport a bug in a stable release?  I used apport to collect the data.
<lool> Hmm pitti had already said that
<tedg> seb128: Can I run evo under apport?
<pitti> tedg: "under" apport?
<pitti> tedg: you just need to enable it in /etc/default/apport and then sudo start apport
<lool> pitti: I don't mind skipping A1 for UNE; I don't think the rename needs to happen for A1 either
<pitti> then apport will catch crashes again
<tedg> pitti: I have a segfault, but apport is turned off as I'm in Karmic.
<lool> In fact I'm just happy to help anybody who has any question about UNE/UNR
<tedg> pitti: Ah, I was hoping I could do "apport evolution" and then I wouldn't have to turn it on globally.
<lool> didrocks: Let me know when you start looking into UNE stuff; will be happy to help
<pitti> lool: we will probably have an induction meeting in January
<pitti> lool: in Paris :)
 * pitti looks forward to getting back to la ville d'amour
<lool> That's news to me; I have trips planned in January; any specific dates set already?
<seb128> tseliot, hey
<tseliot> hey seb128
<didrocks> pitti: hope you'll have a good weather there :)
<pitti> lool: not firmly determined yet, but probably January 12th to 14th (Tue to Thu)
<seb128> tseliot, did you start on desktop already? do you think you would have some time to help on GNOME merges this week?
<lool> didrocks: I was under the impression you'd be included in such a meeting
<pitti> lool: of course he will :)
<rickspencer3> since lool is on Foundations now, I doubt that davidm invited him to the UNE mini-sprint ;)
<lool> I was surprised by "hope *you*'ll have good weather -- instead of we
<seb128> pitti, do we get an office in paris now? ;-)
<tseliot> seb128: yes, I started last week but I'm dealing with some deadlines for OEM and I haven't begun my work on proprietary drivers yet... so it might not be the best time for that. Sorry
<pitti> rickspencer3: it's not like he's that far away :)
<didrocks> lool: the "you" is for pitti to enjoy paris. I'm used to have a bad weather there :p
<seb128> tseliot, ok, no problem, thanks anyway
 * seb128 grrrrs at oem stealing robert_ancell and then keeping tseliot busy ;-)
<tseliot> hehe
<lool> rickspencer3: There's an UNE mini-sprint in Paris organized by davidm?  never heard of it
<pitti> seb128: on http://piware.de/workitems/desktop/lucid/versions.html ?
<pitti> lool: no, it's more like an induction meeting for didrocks
<rickspencer3> lool, it was going to be in London, but I think we'll do Paris instead
<lool> Who's we?
<pitti> seb128: want me to do dbus and the two syncs (gmime2.4, telepathy-glib) for a start?
<pitti> and telepathy-gabble
<seb128> pitti, I synced telepathy-glib, you are welcome to do dbus and gmime
<seb128> pitti, don't telepathy-gabble we don't track that serie
<seb128> (need a way to filter series on versions)
<pitti> seb128: ack, will do
<seb128> pitti, danke
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> pitti, and if you feel borred feel free to do gnome-menus too :-p
<seb128> since you touched it ;-)
 * seb128 hugs pitti again
<kklimonda> pitti: what is your opinion about getting beta of transmission 1.80 into lucid already? is it worth the effort at this time?
 * pitti hugs seb128
<pitti> kklimonda: sure, always; if 1.8 final will land before lucid beta, it's better to land it early for getting more testing
<kklimonda> pitti: ok, I'll prepare a merge/update
<jcastro> hi pitti, can you reset our community graph? the baseline is wrong: http://piware.de/workitems/community/lucid/report.html
<jcastro> I've fixed all the errors that dholbach pointed out from the cron run
<pitti> jcastro: do you just want me to trash the db, so that it starts all over and considers today the starting point? or change the trend line start?
<jcastro> consider today the start point please
<pitti> that's easier
<jcastro> I was formatting mine wrong and it was all messed up, so better to do it right I guess
<pitti> jcastro: reload
<pitti> jcastro: there are 5 without work items, no other errors
<jcastro> hmmm, there shouldn't be any
<pitti> jcastro: if you just added them some minutes ago, that's due to the edge->production lag
<jcastro> pitti: oh ok, so it will just work itself out next cron run?
<pitti> should, yes
<jcastro> \o/ thanks!
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: ping
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: does suspend inhibition only work for "idle" suspend? i.e. it doesn't prevent manual suspend from happening?
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - it will prevent any suspend without user intervention
<kklimonda> thanks
<chrisccoulson> i should correct that - it will prevent g-p-m from suspending without user intervention, and you should see an inhibit dialog when suspending manually via the session dialog
<chrisccoulson> however, suspending via the session indicator will be no different, because it talks directly to dk-power and doesn't check the inhibitors
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: and closing laptop lid?
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: http://pastebin.com/d742b38d0 - care to take a look? It looks like the Inhibitor is added but I can still suspend system
<kklimonda> both using indicator-session-applet and by closing laptop lid
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - could you ping me when i arrive home from work (i'm just leaving now)?
<kklimonda> sure
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: ping :)
<chrisccoulson> hey kklimonda
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: maybe that's the way the new inhibition works? when I use inhibitor applet it also doesn't prevent laptop from going to sleep when I close a lid
<chrisccoulson> suspend inhibit will have no effect on suspending from indicator-session
<chrisccoulson> as it bypasses the mechanism entirely :)
<chrisccoulson> it will only work for suspending using the gnome-session dialog
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure about the lid-closing case though. i need to check that out
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: so what is the best way of testing it?
<kklimonda> I don't know how to open gnome-session dialog :)
<chrisccoulson> "gnome-session-save --shutdown-dialog"
<james_w> hey chrisccoulson
<james_w> how are you?
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: that works fine :)
<chrisccoulson> hey james_w - yeah, i'm good thanks
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: but this dialog doesn't show to anyone :D
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - \o/
<james_w> glad to hear it, I'm good too thanks
<james_w> chrisccoulson: are you a father yet?
<chrisccoulson> james_w - i am :)
<james_w> congratulations! :-)
<chrisccoulson> whilst you were at UDS ;)
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<james_w> good job you didn't come then :-)
 * james_w demands a picture 
<chrisccoulson> i think I would have been quite unpopular if I'd gone to UDS ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll host some pictures somewhere soon
<james_w> next time, and you can bring them
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure where to host them yet though
<halfline> chrisccoulson: hey, i'm here now
<chrisccoulson> james_w - if you're on facebook, then I have some on there
<chrisccoulson> hey halfline
<james_w> I am
<halfline> chrisccoulson: hey
<chrisccoulson> halfline - i haven't done any more testing with gnome-screensaver yet, but i forgot that i saved some data i got from xtrace when i was initially debugging it
<chrisccoulson> and that sort-of shows what is going on :)
<halfline> oh cool, could you attach it to bug?
<chrisccoulson> halfline - i can, but i'll need to trim the interesting bits out first, as it's like 3MB in size ;)
<halfline> well i don't mind a 3mb attachment as long as bugzilla doesn't mind :-)
<chrisccoulson> halfline - the trace currently on the bug actually doesn't look like it's with --sync.
<chrisccoulson> the BadDrawable is triggered from an earlier XCreatePixmap call
<chrisccoulson> and xtrace shows the reason or this is the drawable passed to it was destroyed earlier on
<halfline> chrisccoulson: hmm, the trace has to be with sync though if you look close
<halfline> XFreePixmap doesn't normally force a round trip
<halfline> and if you look at the top few frames of the trace
<halfline> it shows it forcefully doing Sync
<chrisccoulson> halfline - have you used xtrace before?
<halfline> no.  i've used xscope before
<halfline> i assuem it's the same sort of thing
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure. i quite like xtrace though, it's helped with quite a few issues like this :)
<halfline> some intermediate man-in-the-middle x server that displays X traffic as it whizzes by
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: ok, I've found an error in T code so suspend inhibition works now - but only in gnome-session dialog :)
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - cool, that's expected
<chrisccoulson> it should also inhibit automatic suspend in g-p-m too
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: is inhibiting the session being marked as idle going to stop screensaver from launching?
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - yes. transmission shouldn't need to do that though
<chrisccoulson> it should only need the suspend inhibit
<kklimonda> ok, thanks
<pitti> seb128: hm, how important is it for you to get dbus 1.3.0?
<pitti> seb128: most of our patches were applied after 1.3.0 release
<pitti> so I'd need to rebase them against 1.3.0
<seb128> pitti, not at all
<pitti> but there are tons of changes upstream since 1.3.0 as well, so I'd rather wait for 1.3.1
<pitti> ok, good
<seb128> pitti, I was not even sure if 1.3 was an unstable serie
<pitti> I'll upload my merge then
<seb128> I'm rather looking at what hasn't been merged yet
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<Keybuk> pitti: I can handle worrying about that
<Keybuk> since most of the patches are mine, and in 1.3.0 anyway
<Keybuk> seb128: 1.3 is an unstable series
<pitti> of the four ubuntu specific patches, two are applied in trunk, but zero in 1.3.0
<pitti> 1.3.0 is actually pretty old already
<seb128> is there a 1.4 schedule?
 * pitti uploads the merge for now; it's tested and works
<Keybuk> it's a "when it's ready" schedule ;)
<Keybuk> pitti: really, which were the patches?
<seb128> ie we might want to stay on 1.2
<pitti> 82_link-order.patch, 11_timeout_handling.patch
<chrisccoulson> halfline - i added the xtrace log to the bug report now, and also my analysis which I used to come to my original conclusion
<pitti> argh, 82_link-order doesn't even apply to current debian version
<chrisccoulson> but you probably know GDK internals much better than me, so what I found might still be wrong :)
<Keybuk> 82_link-order should be in GIT
<Keybuk> timeout handling is in GIT
<Keybuk> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/dbus/dbus/commit/?id=03cc20707a3e7b2d8629e84d7a766f41edb8b444
<pitti> Keybuk: yes, as I said
<pitti> but they aren't in 1.3.0
<Keybuk> yeah 1.3.0 is old at this point ;)
<artir> how are those RGBA/CSD patches going ? :)
<pitti> ah, it's because Debian applied it under a different name
<Keybuk> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/dbus/dbus/commit/?h=dbus-1.2&id=be89ffacc9051238d9b99b1b3e4fa5f67a9c7f5f
<Keybuk> that's the GIT commit for the link order patch
<Keybuk> doesn't seem to be in master, just dbus-1.2
<pitti> it's ~ 90% applied
<pitti> some hunks were missing apparently
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: is the fact that indicator applet "bypasses" inhibition purposeful?
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - the issue is that the functionality is not really exported by gnome-session in a way that other applications can use
<chrisccoulson> ie, displaying the inhibit dialog is internal to gnome-session
<kklimonda> I see
<mclasen> chrisccoulson: thats by design though, its not a dialog that other applications are supposed to 'use'
<chrisccoulson> mclasen - yeah, i know. i was just explaining why our method of choosing suspend in ubuntu bypasses the suspend inhibits :)
<kklimonda> but shouldn't it be somehow exposed to indicator applet as it replaces gnome-session shutdown dialog?
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - we already patch gnome-session to expose shutdown and reboot methods for this very purpose (for inidicator-session to use)
<chrisccoulson> so perhaps we need to do something similar for suspend
<chrisccoulson> that's perhaps something to ping tedg about though
<chrisccoulson> but the current situation in ubuntu is somewhat sub-optimal
<pitti> good night everyone, Taekwondo time!
<chrisccoulson> good night pitti
<ccheney> has anyone noticed that popcon seems to indicate the most installed version of ubuntu is gutsy (at least with popcon enabled) which is already past EOL
<ccheney> that seems bad
<Amaranth> dang, I'm too late
<ccheney> hmm maybe i am just reading the chart incorrectly
<Amaranth> wanted to talk to mvo or seb128 about uploading a compiz package that splits the plugins into separate packages
<ccheney> seems that the first field is ever installed not neccesarily still being used
<rickspencer3> pitti, note that I've sent mail to get the UNE mini-sprint set up ...
<rickspencer3> and I added an item to the team meeting agenda for information dispersal as well
<chrisccoulson> heh, i subscribed to bug mail on some more gnome components today, and i'm getting lots more bug traffic now. i don't know how seb128 copes with it all!
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: he gets paid for that :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, but that doesn't make it any less impressive ;)
<kklimonda> indeed
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: are you subscribed to desktop-bugs? :)
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - yes, but there's no mailing list for it ;)
<chrisccoulson> so i have to subscribe to individual components
<chrisccoulson> right, dinner time
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: can I use 1.80~1-0ubuntu1 as a version string instead of 1.80~b1-0ubuntu1 ?
<kklimonda> I don't really want to change debian/watch file :)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, LP is going slow for me tonight
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: I've linked branch with T 1.80b1 to bug 460620 if you want to take a look at it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460620 in transmission "Update Transmission to 1.80 beta1" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460620
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - thanks, i will take a look at that shortly
<chrisccoulson> i've just got to get all my work stuff ready, and then it's ubuntu all evening :)
<chrisccoulson> hello robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, hey
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<robert_ancell> good.  just got a netbook to play with :)
<chrisccoulson> fantastic!
<chrisccoulson> i really want a netbook :)
<halfline> chrisccoulson: ugh
<halfline> chrisccoulson: you might want to change your password
<halfline> i'm going through the trace now and i'm noticing all the key events...
<halfline> ohhh unless you only did gibberish
<halfline> then you're okay :-)
<chrisccoulson> halfline - good spot ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'll have a look at it again just to make sure
<chrisccoulson> halfline - it's just gibberish. it doesn't look like i ever unlocked the screen successfully on that run
<halfline> okay good
<chrisccoulson> but thanks for pointing that out
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey
<seb128> robert_ancell, thanks for the help on merges you rock
<robert_ancell> seb128, no prob, slowly chipping away at them :)
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey, do you know what the future of yelp is, are we picking up the debian "webkit" version?
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell - just so you know, i started g-s-t and liboobs last night
<seb128> you seem to forget to use replaces easily though, but that's a detail ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i don't know if you already started them or not
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, where are your bug reports!! :P
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, I still don't quite "get" the whole replaces/conflicts :(
<chrisccoulson> errrrrmmmm... :P
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you should open workflow bugs or do a small changelog update in bzr
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i'll do that
<chrisccoulson> i didn't so it straight away as i thought they'd be simple updates, but they're not ;)
<seb128> robert_ancell, easy, when files were in an another binary and you move those you need a replaces
<seb128> robert_ancell, you can add a conflict when the previous binary should be uninstalled
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok
<robert_ancell> someone should make apt/dpkg smarter - it should be able to work this out itself
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell - http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html :)
<seb128> you can start this debate ;-)
<seb128> without me though
<robert_ancell> hehe
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> the people who did that decided that breaking is being on the safe side
<seb128> otherwise you start overwritting other package content without noticing
<seb128> and that's not always good either
<kenvandine> seb128, i finished porting the patch for empathy and a little testing
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, nice, thanks!
<seb128> you rock too
<kenvandine> i need to do the changelog still
<kenvandine> it's long :)
<robert_ancell> seb128, no I mean that apt knows what files are installed and what files are to be installed so it should automatically hold back packages that overwrite existing files until it can order the upgrade so no packages are installed with the same files at the same time
<jcastro> kenvandine: is this the one that will let upstream stop hating us?
<kenvandine> seb128, can you take a look at lp:~ken-vandine/empathy/ubuntu?
<kenvandine> yes
<seb128> kenvandine, don't bother to summarize changes
<seb128> robert_ancell, ah right
<kenvandine> seb128, can you take a look at that branch and see if i did the Replaces right?
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<kenvandine> seb128, basically this version removes libempathy*
<kenvandine> so only two packages are empathy and empathy-doc
<seb128> kenvandine, you didn't rebase on Debian?
<seb128> kenvandine, they did those changes already...
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> damn... i should have done that :)
<seb128> I told you when I pinged to use their work as a basis it's easier
<kenvandine> i will make sure it is the same
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> yeah... i remember now
<seb128> sorry for the extra work
<kenvandine> not much work
<kenvandine> the patch was the real work :)
<seb128> good ;-)
<seb128> right, that's what I figured
<kenvandine> they renamed headers and stuff :)
<kenvandine> ok, i'll just upload after comparing it to debian
<kenvandine> later tonight or first thing in the AM
<seb128> ok thanks!
<seb128> the versions list starts looking good again
 * kenvandine runs for a bit... bbiab
<robert_ancell> seb128, ^^^ yelp?
<seb128> ups I skipped this one
<seb128> dunno what the deal is there
<seb128> I think upstream delayed due to accessibility support
<robert_ancell> ok
<seb128> could be ready this cycle
<seb128> did you try the Debian version?
<robert_ancell> does yelp run _really_ slow for you?
<seb128> is there any difference in speed or rendering?
<robert_ancell> no, didn't look at it, was going to see if you guys knew
<robert_ancell> my yelp on my lucid box takes at least 5 seconds to start
<seb128> I don't use often
<seb128> but I did some random desktop testing before hardy and it was taking some 15 seconds to open sometime
<Amaranth> yay I can't build compiz anymore
 * Amaranth pokes at KDE
<jcastro> Amaranth: happy birthday!
<seb128> robert_ancell, I would say to check with TheMuso when he will be around
<Amaranth> seb128: I've got a compiz package that splits the plugins into separate packages
<Amaranth> jcastro: thanks
<robert_ancell> seb128, I hope that's going to be fixed... It looks really unprofessional (and it's the new users who are going to notice it the most)
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, will do
<seb128> Amaranth, oh nice, how many of those are installed or not installed by default?
<seb128> robert_ancell, you might want to try to debian version they use webkit
<seb128> if it starts faster maybe go for it in lucid
<seb128> we can roll back later if required
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, will look at that if I have time
<seb128> thanks
<robert_ancell> seb128, I got a dell mini to install today :)
<seb128> nice
<seb128> it's for working on boot speed?
<Amaranth> 29 plugin packages, 15 installed by default
<Amaranth> seb128: ^
<johanbr> I thought yelp upstream decided not to switch to webkit yet because of the a11y issues?
<seb128> Amaranth, did you discuss that with mvo?
<seb128> johanbr, what I wrote before
<Amaranth> nope, haven't seen him today
<seb128> johanbr, but I expect they will sort that this cycle or next since they want to use it for GNOME3
<seb128> johanbr, they get closer every cycle
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes
<johanbr> ahh, okay
<seb128> robert_ancell, excellent ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, we figured most of the bootchart issues, now we are down to making gnome-panel and nautilus efficient
<seb128> and compiz
<seb128> other slow spots are gconf loading which chrisccoulson was looking at
<robert_ancell> seb128, cool, at this rate i'll only have to backport changes!
<seb128> and the xrandr g-s-d code
<seb128> robert_ancell, you with, but no
<seb128> we are down to 11 seconds now
<seb128> that's desktop login
<seb128> once we clean the extra delay we will have some 9.5 seconds
<seb128> without compiz you can say it's a bit under 8 seconds
<seb128> then it's the fun part with nautilus and gnome-panel
<seb128> gnome-panel is acting weird in any case
<seb128> the bootcharts show activity, nothing for some seconds, activity
<seb128> I'm wondering what the nothing is
<Amaranth> I hope I can at least get compiz down to 0.5 second difference
<seb128>  
<Amaranth> instead of 1.5
<seb128> Amaranth, could you hold those compiz changes for a day?
<Amaranth> sure
<seb128> thanks
<Amaranth> I can't do another test build right now away, KDE is broken
<seb128> I want to discuss that with other distro team guys
<seb128> maybe during the meeting tomorrow
<seb128> I don't like having too many binaries it's mostly confusing users and making apt slower
<seb128> but I want to collect opinions from other people
<seb128> we should split for sure default options and extra ones...
<seb128> not sure if we should have that many binaries
<Amaranth> I'm actually tempted to just toss out half the plugins we don't want to install anyway
<seb128> if those are buggy and create issues rather than are useful go for it
<Amaranth> well, some of them are replaced by plugins in the compiz-fusion packages
<seb128> we should do a good cleaning for the lts anyway
<seb128> too many options just confuse users
<seb128> and buggy ones don't deserve anybody
<seb128> users trying those don't get a good experience and we are flooded in bugs for buggy options
<Amaranth> I've been tempted several times to just drop everything we don't use
<seb128> let's drop the things we think no users are really using and those too buggy
<Amaranth> yeah, I plan to clean out a lot of options too
<seb128> will benefit user experience and bug load
<seb128> you rock ;-)
<Amaranth> All I have to do is patch out the code from the xml files and it'll be effectively gone
<Amaranth> s/code/option/
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128 - i had a bit more of a look at gconf and g-s-d delays over the weekend
<chrisccoulson> the g-s-d plugins already defer work they don't need to do straight away, so that the rest of the session can start
<chrisccoulson> although there's probably scope for optimising the work they do
<chrisccoulson> but i don't know how to avoid this gconf delay, as most of the g-s-d plugins need to access gconf anyway (eg, xsettings and fonts)
<seb128> robert_ancell, I pushed a small hack to versions which let define a list of source watching GNOME 2.28
<robert_ancell> seb128, cool
<seb128> I just did it for GNOME because that was easy
<seb128> I don't want to start hacking the regexps logic for other things ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hum
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what takes the 0.5 second, gconf init or the preloading g-s-d does?
<robert_ancell> seb128, heh, it will make the page more green
<chrisccoulson> there will be a 0.5 second delay when gconfd parses the default keys
<chrisccoulson> that's unavoidable at the moment, but i was hoping we could just defer that delay to a stage where it wouldn't matter so much
<chrisccoulson> but that's proving difficult
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it's a difficult one really. whilst we could probably put the keys that are needed early in the session in to their own smaller tree, the 0.5 second delay will still have to happen at some point in the session. and whilst gconfd is parsing that xml file, any application needing values from gconf will block :(
<seb128> robert_ancell, in fact the yelp versions play well with us, we could do the 2.28.0 to 2.28.0+webkit update in lucid
<seb128> and then we can update to 2.28.1 later using the backend we want
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm wondering if we could have the xrandr and gconf delay in parallel
<seb128> 0.5 seconds is not end of the world
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - we could possibly do that, as xrandr doesn't need gconf
<robert_ancell> seb128, it would be good to try webkit for a2 and see how it goes
<chrisccoulson> the only issue is that g-s-d needs gconf before it loads any plugins
<chrisccoulson> so we'd maybe need to hack g-s-d to hard code the xrandr plugin
<seb128> robert_ancell, if you push it today we can try for a1
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, will do
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I would be fine with that...
<seb128> robert_ancell, thanks ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'll look in to doing that then
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<chrisccoulson> it will also depend on my gconf-less gnome-session too
<dobey> anyone around that can do a couple uploads for lucid? :)
<seb128> dobey, which ones do you need?
<dobey> seb128: am filing the bugs right this second. just did ubuntuone-storage-protocol and ubuntuone-client releases for lucid
<seb128> dobey, ok, I can do that
<dobey> seb128: bug #493806 is the first one
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/493806)
<dobey> seb128: and bug #493807 is ubuntuone-client
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 493807 in ubuntuone-client "Please upgrade to 1.1.0 for Lucid Alpha Release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/493807
<dobey> seb128: thanks so much! :)
<seb128> you're welcome
<chrisccoulson> pitti - you might be interested in bug 493788 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 493788 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel segfaults on Lucid" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/493788
<chrisccoulson> seems related to the gnome-menus change
<seb128> dobey, you don't need to nominate new version sponsoring request for lucid so early
<dobey> seb128: ok. i just wanted to make it clearer in the bug report that it was for lucid
<seb128> by default anything open is for lucid
<dobey> ok
<dobey> thanks
<seb128> the nominations are to keep track of things we should fix for lucid
<seb128> but that one will be fixed quickly enough so no need to put it on the tracker
<seb128> you're welcome
<chrisccoulson> halfline - did my analysis of the gnome-screensaver issue sort-of make sense?
<dpic> rickspencer3: sorry about adding the solang item to the wrong part of the blueprint
<rickspencer3> dpic, no worries at all
<rickspencer3> I hope I didn't sound snitty in my response
<dpic> no not at all
<rickspencer3> I think I just moved it to later in the release
<dpic> did it say the "edit" button item was added by me? in the email it said i added it but that wasn't me...
<rickspencer3> dpic, I dunno, it was prolly just lp craziness
<dpic> mm, yeah
<rickspencer3> also, it could have been someone else at a similar time moving it back and lp just did it's best to cope
<dpic> so how do i raise a discussion about solang?
<rickspencer3> well, your timing is not ideal for Lucid, obviously
<rickspencer3> but it's probably not horrible either
<dpic> and making the change for Lucid +1 is still possible
<rickspencer3> you could send an email to ubuntu-desktop list with the proposal
<rickspencer3> do you think it would be good for Lucid?
<dpic> how formal should the proposal be?
<dpic> rickspencer3: is there any proposal template i should use, or just bring it up casually?
<rickspencer3> dpic, it depend
<rickspencer3> s
<rickspencer3> if you think it would be good for Lucid, you should probably make a pretty strong case about how it meets the needs outlined in the UDS session on app selection
<rickspencer3> if you are truly shooing for Lucid +1, it's really a UDS issue
<rickspencer3> so I would be casual and start getting people to use it, but then write a pretty hard core blueprint at the end of the Lucid cycle
<dpic> hm, well i don't see any reason to not try getting it in for lucid
<dpic> where are these needs outlined?
<dpic> rickspencer3: i can't seem to find what needs you're referring to
<rickspencer3> well, we discussed at UDS in depth regarding photos
<rickspencer3> we need:
<rickspencer3> 1. typical photo management software (f-spot fits bill nicely, as do others)
<rickspencer3> 2. Ability to view an image in a fast way, without importing it (eog does this today)
<rickspencer3> 3. Ability to rotate an image without importing it (eog does this today)
<rickspencer3> 4. red eye removal without importing (gimp does this today)
<rickspencer3> 5. ability to crop without importing (gimp does this today)
<rickspencer3> other things that would be nice to do without importing are
<rickspencer3> 6. annotating (like making lolcat)
<rickspencer3> 7. painting on it
<rickspencer3> today we use gimp for 4-7, but gimp is a professional tool, not well suited for most people to do these tasks
<rickspencer3> current POR is to juice up f-spot a bit to take care of 4-5, and possibly also can do some filters and other nice filters and stuff
<dpic> rickspencer3: what room did the app selection discussion take place in?
<rickspencer3> I forget
<rickspencer3> but it's the most viewed session by far on youtube
<rickspencer3> many folks weren't too happy that we are going to remove the gimp from the default install, though in general the consensus from the community was that we are doing the right thing
<rickspencer3> as it's an easy matter for folks who want it to install the gimp
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-12-08
<dpic> yeah, i think most people are understanding and supportive
<rickspencer3> we also discussed games and a few other things, like bringing pitivi onto the CD
<dpic> rickspencer3: thanks, watching the video and found the logs: http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-riogrande.log
<dpic> rickspencer3: also, has the name "Software Center" been discussed? Most users see software as a technical term and say "App"
<rickspencer3> dpic, it has been discussed to the extreme
<rickspencer3> it's not "App" because you can get some things in it that aren't apps (like codecs)
<dpic> ah, understood
<rickspencer3> I'm not advocating this, just passing along the info
<dpic> still think that was a bad move =]
<dpic> new users aren't going to care about that, or know the difference
<dpic> we don't need to be overly technical
<rickspencer3> you can ask mpt for details, but I think this is an area that has been "adequately dicussed" ;)
<dpic> yeah haha
<rickspencer3> not saying I disagree with you ... just I'm not driving that naming, and I'm not reopening the issue :P
<fagan_> dpic: http://blip.tv/file/2876109
<fagan_> Thats the UDS session about this ^
<dpic> right, i've been watching
<dpic> =]
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - i've just tested your transmission update, and it all seems ok
<chrisccoulson> i'll push to BZR now, but probably wait until after alpha 1 to upload now
 * fagan_ will test it when it lands
<chrisccoulson> fagan_ - test transmission?
<fagan_> yep
<chrisccoulson> it will be in bzr in about 30 seconds
<fagan_> ah ill wait till its in the repo
<fagan_> no rush because no one is using lucid yet
<chrisccoulson> i'd probably disagree with that, seeing as we get bug reports from people using lucid already ;)
<fagan_> Im on lucid
<chrisccoulson> i'm on karmic, with a lucid VM
<chrisccoulson> i can't run lucid when i only own 1 computer, and my girlfriend needs to use this too :-/
<chrisccoulson> i need to get myself a netbook
<fagan_> I want to get an always innovating touch book
<johanbr> kenvandine, are you around?
<kenvandine> johanbr, yup
<kenvandine> johanbr, what's up?
<johanbr> since you seem to be Ubuntu's main empathy/telepathy guy...
<johanbr> have you seen the music sharing plugin for rhythmbox?
<johanbr> if so, do you have an opinion on that?
<kenvandine> i haven't really looked at it
<kenvandine> does it use tubes?
<johanbr> yes
<kenvandine> got a link?
<johanbr> http://alban.apinc.org/blog/2009/09/05/share-your-music-to-your-im-contacts-with-rhythmbox-and-telepathy/
<johanbr> it worked for me when I tested, but I haven't played with it much
<johanbr> does seem like a cool thing to have though, provided that it works well enough
<kenvandine> i'll take a look
<kenvandine> thx!
<johanbr> thank you for looking :)
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, hey, I have a note here that I was going to help you with something but I don't have what.  Is there anything you are expecting from me?
<didrocks> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> how is your OEM journey? ;)
<robert_ancell> didrocks, slowly transferring over.  Got a Dell mini today to test with
<didrocks> oh, nice toy
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<baptistemm> bonjour
<didrocks> lut baptistemm
<baptistemm> salut didrocks
<baptistemm> so you're going to work for ubuntu?N
<didrocks> baptistemm: I'm already working on ubuntu from a long time as part of the community :) but if you mean working at Canonical, indeed, you're right :)
<baptistemm> cool for you, you deserve it
<didrocks> thanks a lot :)
<pitti> didrocks: thank you for fixing stracciatella-session!
<didrocks> pitti: you're welcome :)
<tjaalton> what's up with gdm? all I get is a blank screen with the mouse cursor
<baptistemm> tjaalton, this is the price to pay to run a development version
<baptistemm> :)
<pitti> tjaalton: does it start at all?
<tjaalton> pitti: now it works. had to reboot
<tjaalton> after dist-upgrade my mouse&kbd didn't work after a logout, so rebooted. that dropped it in failsafe
<tjaalton> and that didn't work at all, so maybe the hw was confused and refused to work without a new reboot
<tjaalton> baptistemm: quite aware of that, trying to minimize the damage here ;)
<pitti> Keybuk: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20091208/lucid-desktop-i386.manifest -> no hal *grin*
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'm great, thanks! how about you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: check out today's i386 desktop -- no hal :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm ok too. although, i slept in a bit this morning
<chrisccoulson> yay, no hal! \o/
<chrisccoulson> pitti - did you notice i subscribed you to a gnome-panel crasher last night?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I did, will look at it soon
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> are we frozen for alpha 1 yet?
<pitti> soft freeze, yes
<pitti> so upload with care
<chrisccoulson> pitti - no problem. i wasn't sure whether to upload transmission or not this morning, so i left it for now
<pitti> if you tested it, go ahead
<pitti> but please avoid library transitions, or stuff which affects other applications
<pitti> transmission sounds fine
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i won't be able to do it now that i'm at work unfortunately
<chrisccoulson> although the work is in bzr now
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<seb128> got a frozen screen on resume this morning
<seb128> and corrupted video on first boot
<seb128> I'm wondering if that's bad luck or due to the recent updates
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i'm not too bad thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - what do you think about bug 493573? it seems users aren't happy that gnome-screensaver only works in gnome now. would it be acceptable for someone to supply a patch to make it work, bearing in mind that upstream probably won't accept it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 493573 in xubuntu-meta "gnome-screensaver doesn't activate under XFCE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/493573
<chrisccoulson> (although i wasn't intending to do it, but I get the impression that's what other people want to do)
<seb128> why wouldn't upstream accept it?
<chrisccoulson> upstream deliberately changed it and moved all of the idle detection out of gnome-screensaver
<chrisccoulson> to put it in to gnome-session
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure they'd revert it all back again
<seb128> I wouldn't want to do something against upstream there
<seb128> at least not if that implies non trivial code changes
<chrisccoulson> it definately wouldn't be a trivial code change
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - debian have made gnome-screensaver depend on gnome-session now. perhaps we should just do the same?
<seb128> I can see people complaining ;-)
<seb128> I've no strong opinion, at least Recommends yes
<chrisccoulson> yeah, a recommends would probably be better, as you can still lock the screen without gnome-session, but there's no idle detection
<pitti> hey seb128, bonjour
<seb128> pitti, hey ;-) how are you?
<pitti> so, radeon driver is busted and ubiquity crashes, but hal-less desktop live system starts up just fine
<pitti> seb128: I'm great, thanks!
<tjaalton> pitti: how is radeon broken?
<pitti> tjaalton: usplash looks totally scrambled (it's not using KMS yet), then X starts up fine, and switching to VT1 and back gives a white screen
<pitti> I think it's been like that in hardy already
<tjaalton> pitti: ah, ok
<seb128_> re
<pitti> so, not a regression except the framebuffer bit
<seb128_> what did you get before my disconnect?
<pitti> seb128 | pitti, hey ;-) how are you?
<pitti> nothing else
<didrocks> hey seb128_
<seb128_> lut didrocks
<seb128_> pitti, ok thanks, I added a note about you maybe breaking dbus but that's not the case
<seb128_> epiphany build fails on
<seb128_>  "/usr/include/dbus-1.0/dbus/dbus.h:29:33: error: dbus/dbus-arch-deps.h: No such file or directory"
<pitti> seb128_: I did break d-bus
<seb128_> but libdbus-1-dev is getting installed
<seb128_> so that's weird
<pitti> I'm currently working on that
<pitti> sorry for the mess
<seb128_> ok thanks
 * seb128_ hugs pitti
<pitti> seb128_: btw, I committed changes to control-center and gnome-applets bzr today to drop the nonexisting libgnomekbdui b-deps
<pitti> I wondered whether I should merge the packages, or just upload
<seb128_> if you ask me ... ;-)
<pitti> c-c doesn't even seem worth merging to me, we have too many changes
<seb128_> right, don't bother
<seb128_> but do we need an upload?
<pitti> applets is somewhat borderline
<seb128_> the libgnomekbd provide should preserve installability
<pitti> seb128_: no, not urgent; with the provides: in place they are not uninstallable
<pitti> I just wondered
<seb128_> I would not bother
<seb128_> well I did decide to not bother yesterday and wait for the next upload
<seb128_> thanks for fixing the build-depends in bzr in any case
<seb128_> don't bother merging either
<seb128_> those packages are a time waster
<seb128_> hours to merge and nothing interesting to bring
<pitti> exactly
<pitti> chrisccoulson: should I upload transmission for you?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - if you don't mind :)
<didrocks> une session seems to work well (it's a little bit more generic: choosing gconf path and autostart .desktop file depending on choosen gdm session)
<seb128> re
<seb128> pitti, in case I didn't tell it today yet, you rock! ;-)
<seb128> thanks for fixing usb-creator in lucid
<pitti> :) thank you
 * seb128 had been rebooting on karmic livecds to write isos...
<pitti> it annoyed me that it was broken
<seb128> update-manager dist-upgrader is the suck on the mini10v
<seb128> the "cleaning" step takes some 5 to 10 minutes every day
<seb128> just to calculate what should be cleaned or something
<mvo> seb128: in partial upgrade mode?
<seb128> mvo, dunno how you call that, the dist-upgrader like mode you get when there is package shuffling that normal upgrade doesn't want to do
<seb128> after doing a refresh you get that dialog with "dist-upgrade" or "close" on middle of screen
<seb128> not sure I'm clear...
<mvo> seb128: yeah, I know what you mean
<mvo> seb128: hmm, could you send me the /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log please? I would like to see what its doing there, that should be in the log
<seb128> mvo, no main.log in that dir
<seb128> only apt.log
<seb128> mvo, it's calculating things for sure because it wants to remove build-essential and some 30 other binaries for a week now
<mvo> seb128: ok, give me a minute to look at the code
<pitti> seb128: fixed dbus uploaded, btw
<seb128> pitti, danke ;-)
<seb128> weekly bootchart: http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/bootchart/seb128-dellmini-lucid-20091208-1.png
<pitti> chrisccoulson: weird, I didn't get bug mail for bug 493788  subscription, so thanks for the IRC ping
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 493788 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel segfaults on Lucid" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/493788
<pitti> hrmpf
<pitti> I get a million useless "branch linked" and other stuff every day from Launchpad, but not the important ones..
<pitti> seb128: nice, 21 s? that's another second
<seb128> pitti, yes
<pitti> seb128: it still has hal
<seb128> it shouldn't?
<pitti> seb128: would you mind purging it (it's not on today's i386 iso any more)
<pitti> seb128: well, it's a dist-upgrade (I guess), and it's not removed automatically
<pitti> seb128: I'm curious about what difference it actually makes
<seb128> done
<seb128> rebooting
<pitti> yay
<pitti> seb128: sorry for having to do all this benchmarking for us..
<pitti> seb128: robbie said he'd send me a mini 10 as well for testing
<seb128> that's ok, it doesn't cost lot of work, it's just rebooting the box ;-)
<seb128> cool
<seb128> robert_ancell got one yesterday
<mvo> seb128: ok, so I think the issue is that it is extra careful when removing, I see what can be done about it
<mvo> seb128: could you please check http://paste.ubuntu.com/337166/ and see if that makes a difference?
<mvo> seb128: I have no idea how the whole stuff (s-c, u-m) performs on atom, I don't have the HW
<mvo> seb128: let me know if the patch makes a difference (no rush :)
<mvo> seb128: you can trigger it with "sudo update-manager --dist-upgrade"
<seb128> mvo, ok, will try in a minute still doing bootcharts
<seb128> pitti, seems to be around 0.5 seconds win
<pitti> ah, that's about what I expected
<pitti> since it's not actually using much CPU
<pitti> we seem to get improvements in doses of half a second :)
<seb128> right
<seb128> stile 20 of those to go ;-)
<seb128> still
<pitti> is that new chart anywhere?
<seb128> one sec
<pitti> well, Keybuk's automatic charts will grab it today
<seb128> I'm doing several to make sure
<seb128> I've fluctuation from about one second between charts sometime
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~scott/daily-bootcharts/
<seb128> so I tend to do several ones and take the medium one
<pitti> right, seems to be ~ 0.5 seconds as well
<pitti> 1.2 second win on rotary
<pitti> seb128, Keybuk: just to avoid confusion, the X.org CPU just coincides with X clients doing stuff, so we can by and large ignore this, right?
<seb128> pitti, it's rather closer from a second after some charts
<seb128> between 0.5 and 0.8, rather toward 0.8
<seb128> pitti, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/bootchart/seb128-dellmini-lucid-20091208-5.png
<seb128> it's a medium one
<seb128> the next one is slightly better the previous slightly slower
<pitti> seb128: btw, is the thing booted right now? Mind trying the brightness keys?
<seb128> brightness works
<seb128> but it's intel hardware
<seb128> so it's easy ;-)
<pitti> well, xbacklight doesn't work on mine
<seb128> urg
<seb128> keyboard is not working now
<pitti> but if you don't have hal installed, you need xbacklight
<seb128> can't type
<seb128> no letter go through
<pitti> uh
<pitti> does the mouse work?
<seb128> yes
<pitti> seb128: mind ctrl+alt+f1 and checking/pastebin'ing /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<seb128> and keyboard does things, it opened some dialogs
<seb128> like I did some shortcuts
<seb128> I'm just rebooting to see if that was a one time thing
<seb128> working now
<seb128> weird
<pitti> tjaalton had something similar
<seb128> also layout is us in the Xorg.log now
<seb128> where it was fr half an hour ago
<chrisccoulson> pitti - no problem :)
<chrisccoulson> i wasn't sure whether to just assign the bug to you or not ;)
<chrisccoulson> but i wouldn't do that without asking anyway
<seb128> or rather yesterday
<seb128> so today's update, likely xorg, made keyboard being us rather than fr
<seb128> I don't notice it because the gconf config kicks in
<seb128> but seems buggy
<pitti> seb128: can you please send me "udevadm info --export-db"?
<pitti> I have a totally hacked system right now, so it might just work for me by coincidence
<pitti> (self-built x server, xorg-edgers, etc.)
<pitti> I'm going to reinstall my box tomorrow for alpha-1 testing
<didrocks> about default session in gdm: I was thinking that maybe using a gconf key would be more compliant with "new GDM" way than a config file. What do you think about that?
<seb128> pitti, ok, one sec
<seb128> didrocks, the daemon doesn't use gconf, it's only the greeter
<didrocks> seb128: oh ok, g_key_file* will be my friend so :)
<seb128> design decision to limit libs etc in the daemon side
<didrocks> thanks
<chrisccoulson> and we've already shown that using gconf is horrendously slow ;)
<tjaalton> pitti: actually, the XKB settings aren't set here either
 * pitti test-boots current daily and checks udev rules
<seb128> pitti, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/log
<pitti> seb128: indeed, no XKB* there
<pitti> tjaalton, seb128: checking..
<tjaalton> pitti: perhaps s/IMPORT{file}/IMPORT{program}/?
<pitti> tjaalton: hah, that would be it :)
<pitti> sorry for not spotting that yesterday
<tjaalton> hehe
<seb128> pitti, do you want a bug about that?
<tjaalton> I'm fixing it already
<pitti> if tjaalton can fix it right now, no need I think
<seb128> tjaalton, thanks, you rock ;-)
<pitti> tjaalton: btw, do the package call udevadm trigger to update udev without a reboot?
<pitti> udevadm trigger --action=change --property-match=ID_INPUT_KEY=1
<pitti> something like that
<tjaalton> pitti: there probably is something missing since they didn't work after a logout
<tjaalton> mouse&kbd, at all
<pitti> call it again with
<pitti> udevadm trigger --action=change --property-match=ID_INPUT_MOUSE=1
<tjaalton> well, hard to reproduce now :)
<tjaalton> it was after the dist-upgrade
<tjaalton> hmm, can't see any triggers in the drivers
<pitti> they should be added
<tjaalton> xserver-xorg handles it
<tjaalton> udevadm trigger --subsystem-match=input --action=change
<tjaalton> probably best to have them in the drivers..
<tjaalton> jcristau pondered about that the other day
<pitti> it should be in whatever ships udev rules
<tjaalton> yes, because in my case xserver-xorg was configure before evdev
<tjaalton> configured
<tjaalton> probably for seb128 too
<seb128> mvo, ok, I've applied your change, I will tell you how it goes next time I've updates available
<pitti> tjaalton: so file->program seems to do the trick for me
<seb128> mvo, btw it uses also full cpu for some 15 seconds to say that no update is available
<tjaalton> pitti: yep, uploading
<pitti> tjaalton: cheers
<seb128> mvo, in fact it's some 38 seconds to tell me that my system is uptodate
<seb128> and during that time the dialog is dimmed twice, the compiz way to tell the application is not responding
 * Amaranth remember people filing bugs against compiz for the fadeout when inactive proving their apps were blocking on IO
<Amaranth> They didn't want to admit it was a bad thing but they also didn't want the user to notice :)
<andreasn> mpt: who admins http://identi.ca/ubuntudesigners ?
<seb128> hum
<seb128> to somewhat put some different perspective after all the mini charting
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/bootchart/seb128-laptop-lucid-20091208-3.png
<seb128> that's on my laptop config
<seb128> that one is very io bounded
<seb128> login takes around 35 seconds...
<mpt> andreasn, me, why?
<Amaranth> ouch
<andreasn> it linked to my blog about the menu icons
<pitti> seb128: do you know how long karmic took?
<andreasn> so I guess I'll have to admin a couple of more comments/rants on the new default now :)
<mpt> andreasn, yes. :-) I've been trying to do that for weeks, but Twitter took ages to realize that your site didn't contain malware any more
<seb128> pitti, the bootcharts from uds are around 75 seconds
<pitti> seb128: ugh, that looks painful -- almost no I/O throughput and few CPU blocks
<seb128> boot I mean
<pitti> wow, it halved since karmic?
<andreasn> that reminds me that I should probably update it to the latest wordpress version
<mvo> seb128: much cpu> hm, ok
<seb128> pitti, no, 62 seconds against 75 seconds
<pitti> oh, "login"
<seb128> login is around the same
<seb128> like 34 seconds against 38 seconds
<seb128> that was karmic with the ureadahead changes though
<seb128> before that it was over 90 seconds
<seb128> with login taking some 48 seconds
<seb128> hum
<seb128> the laptop boot chart is interesting
<seb128> it show lot of small things taking one second
<seb128> like a Xsession.d dpkg call
<seb128> or g-s-d calling xrdb
<seb128> that's from the xsettings code
<asac> in the past i could use alt+tab ... to go foward in window list and alt+shift+tab to go backwards. the latter doesnt work by default in karmic?
<seb128> asac, I think it's a known compiz bug
<asac> kk
<mvo> mpt: hi, do you have a moment to do a string review with me? I need three strings: http://paste.ubuntu.com/337206/ . those are error conditions. the first is "software in a channel that needs to be enabled first"
<mvo> mpt: the second "we have the data via app-install-data-ubuntu, but its not available from the apt cache (e.g. on the livecd where universe,multiverse are not enabled)
<mvo> mpt: and the last is for the case where we have the software, but not for the given arch
<mvo> mpt: the first two have "enable channel" and "Reload package information" as buttons (better captions are welcome too)
<mpt> mvo, the difficulty with the first is that we have "Software Sources". I agree it's a good idea to switch to the term "channels", but probably we should do that all at once, rather than using two terms for the same thing in the same release
<mpt> mvo, so how about we stick to "source" until we have time to revamp Software Sources?
<mvo> mpt: sure, that is fine with me
<mpt> mvo, where does that first string appear exactly? That determines whether it's ok for it not to be a complete sentence
<mpt> (or where *would* it appear, I mean)
<mvo> mpt: http://people.canonical.com/~mvo/tmp/Screenshot-Ubuntu%20Software%20Center.png
<mvo> mpt: that is the context around it
<mpt> mvo, the third one is specced at the end of <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#get-item-screen>: "Sorry, <Title> is not available for this type of computer (<Architecture>)."
<mvo> cool, thanks. I change it accordingly
<mpt> hmm, "enable"
<mpt> mvo, for the first one, how about something like: "This software is available from the “{source}” source, which you are not currently using."
<mpt> mvo, is it easy to get a short name for the source?
<mpt> e.g. "This software is available from the “partner” source, which you are not currently using."
<mvo> mpt: yes, short is easy
<mvo> mpt: yeah, no problem
<mpt> ok, cool
<mpt> Then the button can be "Use This Source"
<mvo> "Use the Source"
<mvo> ;)
<mpt> heh
 * mvo wonders if we have have a jedi translation
<seb128> I was pondering doing the joke ;-)
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<mvo> lol
<mpt> If we don't, we should
<mpt> mvo, as for that second string, that's pretty icky. Have you and glatzor been able to sort out a way to reload the data without sudo?
<mvo> mpt: even if we could we still should not do that without asking IMO because the user may be on 3G, need his bandwith for something else, does not have network at all, etc
<mvo> mpt: its a corner case, but because of the livecd a important one (well, we should fix the livecd, but there are space constrains here)
<mpt> mvo, true, but similarly we should not tell people to do something without letting them do it.
<mvo> mpt: right, there is a action button in the page too (that read "Reload")
<mpt> ah, great
<mvo> mpt: do you think it should be a dialog instead?
<mvo> mpt: aha, ok. I can give you a screenshot if you want
<mpt> no, but "Update" might be more understandable
<mvo> yeah, "Update package information" ? or is that too technical?
<mpt> mvo, in <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#broken-catalog> I called it the "package catalog", but I guess "software catalog" would be even better.
<mvo> mpt: ok, so its "Update Software Catalog"
<mvo> ?
<mpt> that depends on the text before it
<mpt> 1st attempt: "The software catalog needs updating to show information about this item."
<mpt> hm, that might be backwards
<mpt> "Information about this item can’t be shown until the software catalog is updated."
<mpt> "To show information about this item, the software catalog needs updating."
<mvo> the last is best so far IMO, its clear and positive (no not in it)
<mpt> ok, let's go with that then
<mpt> then the button can just be "Update Now"
<mvo> http://people.canonical.com/~mvo/tmp/Screenshot-Ubuntu%20Software%20Center-2.png
<mvo> then
<mpt> It's a bit weird that we can show you the license and the price but not the description
<mpt> (and a screenshot, even!)
<mpt> I mean, I understand that technically, but it still looks weird
<mpt> but I guess this is to last only as long as app-install-data does
<mvo> correct :)
<mvo> we could simply hide it entirely too
<mpt> nah, it's ok
<mvo> ok
<mpt> mvo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter?action=diff&rev2=270&rev1=269
<mpt> Does that all look correct?
<chrisccoulson> does anybody spend any time looking at pidgin bugs at all?
<mvo> mpt: looks good, code is in bzr too (r445)
<mpt> cool
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I used to have a look every now and then but didn't for a while, why?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, btw the g-s-d xsettings code call xrdb, not sure if that's something we could avoid doing
<didrocks> pitti: I'm adding custom.conf back in my test so, we'll see later how to handle properly the transition hardy->lucid  right? (conffile... that's why mvo removed it during karmic cycle)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i just looked at the pidgin bugs and noticed there are lots of private crash reports
<chrisccoulson> i wasn't aware that the g-s-d xsettings plugin called xrdb. i know the xrdb plugin calls it. is it being called twice?
<pitti> didrocks: ideally gdm would just support the default session in custom.conf (the upstream bug for that is open)
<pitti> instead of our custom.desktop session
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes and no
<seb128> sorry I was away a few minutes
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I would not bother cleaning pidgin private bugs
<seb128> that will not really pay since nobody look at those anyway
<seb128> or do it for selected most common bugs and forward those upstream
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes and no, it could be called twice but xrdb is off by default
<seb128> the xsettings code call it to set the xft values only
<seb128> not to read the xrdb configs in etc
<seb128> I'm not sure how useful that is nowadays
<seb128> xft_settings_set_xresources (GnomeXftSettings *settings)
<seb128>         command = "xrdb -nocpp -merge";
<seb128> and it sets Xft.dpi, Xft.antialias, etc
<seb128> asac made a patch to set Xft.lcdfilter too there
<seb128> so I think it's useful at least for openoffice.org
<asac> yes. ooo had issues in the past that needed it
<didrocks> pitti: that's what I'm working on: add this support to custom.conf. The issue is for people upgrading from hardy to lucid (conffile changed)
<pitti> didrocks: custom.conf is not a conffile
<didrocks> pitti: oh? I've been mislead by this: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/2.27.4-0ubuntu5
<pitti> didrocks: perhaps it was a conffile in hardy?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - how long does xrdb take on your bootchart?
<pitti> but then it should still not fail
<chrisccoulson> it's unfortunately in a code path in the xsettings plugin which blocks the whole session from loading
<didrocks> pitti: maybe, so: I'm adding it and I will test hardy -> lucid upgrade later
<seb128> chrisccoulson, 0.1 seconds
<seb128> on the mini
<seb128> almost 2 seconds on my laptop
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/bootchart/seb128-laptop-lucid-20091208-3.png
<seb128> different perspective with a decent cpu and a slow disk ;-)
<Tm_T> seb128: slow disk?
<chrisccoulson> eek, that's a long time. but it seems like g-s-d is still doing stuff in parallel
<seb128> Tm_T, is that a question?
<Tm_T> seb128: let me rephrase, what kind of hardware, if you say its slow disk? just so I know what you mean with that (:
<seb128> Tm_T, it's a 7200rpm disk on a d630 laptop config
<seb128> it's not the slowest disk around but it's not a fit for a modern ssd
<Tm_T> seb128: that's "normal disk" for me then, thanks for clarifying
 * Tm_T has no sata nor ssd disks yet
<seb128> Tm_T, well, let's say this config is limited by the disk speed where the reference box has a ssd and is limited by cpu
<seb128> Keybuk, what sort of hdd do you use on your reference hdd config
<seb128> I don't get how it can be 3 times faster than my d630
<Tm_T> seb128: roger
<pitti> rickspencer3: good morning
<rickspencer3> hi pitti, good morning
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<rickspencer3> pitti, seb128 thanks for your testimonials, did you see that I got Ubuntu membership yesterday?
<pitti> oooh! congrats!
<seb128> rickspencer3, didn't see that, congratulations! ;-)
<seb128> pitti, did you say you would merge gvfs?
<pitti> seb128: on my list, is it urgent?
<seb128> pitti, not urgent, I'm just pondering applying an epiphany-browser workaround or waiting for gvfs to be merged
<rickspencer3> hmm, no tseliot
<rickspencer3> I hear that KMS + Intel is broken today :/
<rickspencer3> pgraner told me ^
<seb128> "GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: cannot open directory /usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors: Error opening directory '/usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors': No such file or directory
<seb128> Multiple definition of tag 'note'
<seb128> "
<seb128> it breaks this way
<pitti> needs a mkdir?
<seb128> no
<seb128> we install remote-volume-monitors in gvfs-backends
<seb128> and debian in gvfs
<seb128> and epiphany-browser build-depends on gvfs
<seb128> no in fact it doesn't
<seb128> I wonder why that is required at all
<seb128> but gvfs gets installed on the buildds and that breaks this way without gvfs-backends
<seb128> pitti, don't bother I will add the build-depends for now it's cheap to do
<pitti> ok, thanks
<seb128> the debian way is probably correct though
<seb128> the volume monitor seems to be a basis component and not an extra backend
<seb128> bratsche, hey
<bratsche> Hey seb128, everyone
<seb128> bratsche, could you give a quick glance to bug #454234?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 454234 in nautilus "eel_preferences_get_boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized ()' failed" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/454234
<seb128> bratsche, the change seems correct to me but I just want to make sure you didn't do the call before init for a reason, like that need to be set earlier in start or something
<seb128> bratsche, start at comment #18
<seb128> those before are bug triage noise
<bratsche> Okay, /me checks it out
<bratsche> seb128: The comment #21 said it broke it for him.
<seb128> well I think that's random user noise
<bratsche> Okay
 * bratsche reads
<seb128> the patch just moves the call after init I fail to see why that should break anything
<bratsche> Yeah, that seems really unlikely.
<bratsche> The patch looks like it's probably right.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I just wanted to check you didn't put it before init for a reason
<seb128> like things needing to be set as soon as possible and init being slow
<seb128> bratsche, thanks
<bratsche> I think that was probably the general idea, but not that I actually measured init to be slow.
<seb128> ok, let's give it good old user testing then
<seb128> upload and wait for people to complain
<seb128> xsplash is in not set yet in lucid anyway
<seb128> things will still change with plymonth etc
<bratsche> Yeah.
<mac_v> dobey: could you have a look at the update U1 icon , in lp:humanity
<mac_v> I'v changed the icon to a folder with cloud for connected  , maybe we could remove the cloud when disconected?
<mac_v> disconnected*
<dobey> mac_v: i don't know. it's only really an issue for karmic anyway
<mac_v> dobey: only for karmic? i didnt understand
<rickspencer3> pitti, seb128, bryce so what's the story with xserver getting removed on update? is that fixed? is there a bug #?
<pitti> rickspencer3: you probably just caught it on a bad time
<pitti> it shuold be fixed already
<pitti> just don't agree to removing packages when using dist-upgrade :)
<seb128> rickspencer3, it's traditional transition were things are still being built
<rickspencer3> pitti, wasn't me, just being asked about it
<seb128> rickspencer3, don't use dist-upgrade without reading...
<rickspencer3> again, it wasn't me
<seb128> were -> where
<seb128> rickspencer3, well whoever that was he or she not be doing dist-upgrade and ack without reading on an unstable distro
<seb128> not at lot we can do to prevent those
<rickspencer3> seb128, right
<dobey> mac_v: we're going to be getting rid of the applet for lucid. so it won't even be there.
<rickspencer3> it was robbiew, in fact ;)
<seb128> the xserver abi changed and everything needs a rebuild
<mac_v> dobey: that's awesome... ;)
<mac_v> thanks anyway
<seb128> in the middle choices are to remove things you need or wait
<dobey> mac_v: but it would be nice to fix the "!" issue in karmic
<seb128> rickspencer3, tell him to use upgrade rather than dist-upgrade if he wants to avoid trouble ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, nah
<rickspencer3> it's his problem
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I'm fine with that ;-)
<rickspencer3> if it were me I would have just worked form VT1 for a while and did a dist-upgrade again later
<rickspencer3> ;)
<mac_v> dobey: hmm , ok.
<seb128> if it were me I would have read what dist-upgrade was asking and not acked the removal :-p
<rickspencer3> I know, but not me
<dobey> mac_v: because everyone thinks the disconnected icon means there's an error
<rickspencer3> :)
<seb128> anyway all should be sorted soon if not yet now
 * robbiew usually does read...was in a hurry this am
<mac_v> dobey: right , will remove the "!" and just make the cloud invisible ;)
<seb128> robbiew, well it's especially when you are in a hurry that you want to avoid removing xorg ;-)
<dobey> mac_v: that would be bad.
<dobey> mac_v: put an [x] or whatever like nm-applet does when disconnected
<mac_v> dobey: we dont use the 'x' anywhere :(
<mac_v> bah... anyway , its gonna be removed , for lucid
<dobey> mac_v: well what does nm look like in humanity for "disconnected"?
<mac_v> dobey: for disconnected the connectors are far apart , and for the wireless the towers are empty[like cellphones]
<didrocks> seb128: are you aware of any command to kindly ask to gdm daemon "please, reload from /etc/gdm/custom.conf". dbus values are kept in memory and it's not that easy for quick testing :)
<seb128> didrocks, there is some gdmflexiserver call for that
<didrocks> ok, looking at gdmflexiserver options. thanks :)
<dobey> mac_v: sad monkey :(
<seb128> didrocks, # gdmflexiserver --command="UPDATE_CONFIG <configuration key>"
<mac_v> hehe
<seb128> didrocks, that was in the old custom config comments
<seb128> didrocks, not sure if that still works in the new codebase but that could
<didrocks> seb128: I'll check just now :) Perfect if it works
<didrocks> hum, No longer supported :/
<seb128> try asking on #gdm on irc.gimp
<seb128> try asking on #gdm on irc.gimp.org
<didrocks> good idea :)
<mac_v> dobey: BTW , how is 'x' not an error and '!' any worse ;)
<dobey> mac_v: i'll just redirect all complains of "ubuntuone shows an error" to you
<mac_v> oh no... ;0
<halfline> chrisccoulson: you about?
<chrisccoulson> halfline - sort of. i'm at work at the moment though
<halfline> oh heh i assumed you worked for canonical
<chrisccoulson> halfline - everyone seems to say the same thing!
<halfline> chrisccoulson: you probably should be :-)  you've got a lot of talent
<chrisccoulson> heh, thanks:)
<halfline> chrisccoulson: anyway, i wondering if when you had a free moment if you could try alex's patch on that screensaver bug (gnome bug 598476)
<ubottu> Gnome bug 598476 in daemon "gnome-screensaver crashes when entering password incorrectly 5 times" [Blocker,Needinfo] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=598476
<maxb> Has anything changed in karmic-updates compiz lately that would block being able to resize a window across multiple Xinerama screens?
<halfline> chrisccoulson: obviously  since you're at work right now, now isn't a good time, but just whenever
<maxb> debian/patches/030_from_git_crash_fix_multiscreen.patch... .hmmm
<chrisccoulson> halfline - yeah, i'll test that when i get home this evening. it makes sense anyway :0
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<Keybuk> pitti: removing HAL means I can make other changes now ;-)
 * pitti hands Keybuk more go-faster stripes
<Keybuk> seb128: the hard drive that Dell put into the Latitudes is *CRAP*
<Keybuk> my D420 and Martin's D430 have equivalently bad hard drives
<pitti> *sigh*
<Keybuk> but the hard drive they put into the Mini 10v is actually not all that bad
<pitti> it's a good laptop for becoming motivated to do boot speed work, though
<Keybuk> pitti: if you look at today's max bootchart, there's no real reason that X can't start where mountall finishe
<Keybuk> +s
<Keybuk> requires getting the "start on" line very right
<Keybuk> and doing some udev trickery to pre-probe the things that X needs
<pitti> seb128: do we have a wiki page like https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDevelopers for ~ubuntu-desktop? (application policy, etc.); ISTR that you wrote something like this a while ago?
<seb128> pitti, no we don't
<pitti> ah, ok
<seb128> pitti, I did reply to the email from cjwatson with what we do now but that's about it
<seb128> we don't have a formal procedure
<seb128> it's just "wait that somebody in the team suggest you to apply"
<pitti> pedro_: is https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-partner-integration-qa still on the plan for lucid? (you are the drafter)
<pedro_> pitti, is not, the session at UDS was mostly empty, so I'd prefer to defer it to lucid+1 and discuss some bits at the sprint
<pitti> asac: should https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-new-firefox-support-model be in status "review"? or is there still something missing?
<pitti> pedro_: ack
 * asac on call
<asac> pitti: no. go ahead and review
<asac> more items will probably pop up while doing, but the current status gives a good start
<pitti> asac: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-firefox-translations -> just defer that one perhaps?
<seb128> hum
<asac> pitti: yes. i will add it to the new-firefox-support-model. most stuff there was about how to organize the translation update
<asac> for the major roll out
<seb128> it's meeting time?
<asac> let me check if there is a work item already for translations
<rickspencer3> pitti ?
<asac> pitti: yes. translations are already covered in work items
<pitti> asac: tanks
<pitti> ok, let's start the meeting
<pitti> bryce, ccheney, Riddell, kenvandine: meeting?
<Riddell> hola
<kenvandine> ready
 * ArneGoetje waves
<pitti> so, let's start with oustanding actions to give the west coast folks some slack
<pitti> most are done, except
<pitti> ACTION: kenvandine to investigate improving startup time of Messaging Menu and related tasks
<pitti> any hope there?
<ccheney> here
<kenvandine> tedg is adding some timing stuff so we can profile it better
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-12-08 BTW
<kenvandine> and we think a libindicate update might be a little faster
<pitti> go, tedg, go!
<seb128> :-)
 * kenvandine thinks it was libindicate he suggested :)
<kenvandine> it will get uploaded thursday
<pitti> so, seems to be "in progress"
<pitti> ACTION: all to try robert_ancell's new scanning tool
<tedg> dbus-test-runner now can grab bustle profile data.  I'm very happy about that.
 * pitti admits he didn't try it yet
<ArneGoetje> didn't work for me
 * seb128 neither
<pitti> did anyone?
 * kenvandine did... sort of
<pitti> ArneGoetje: ah, what did you try to scan?
<kenvandine> with a web cam :)
 * kenvandine doesn't have a working scanner
<ArneGoetje> pitti: my expense receipts
<pitti> how did it fail then?
<ArneGoetje> pitti: it listed my scanner (Epson), but couldn't talk to it
<pitti> ArneGoetje: does it work with xsane?
<ArneGoetje> pitti: xscan worked, though
<pitti> interesting
<ArneGoetje> sorry, xsane
<pitti> ArneGoetje: would you mind pinging robert about it? it's using the same backend (libsane), so hopefully it's easy to fix
<ArneGoetje> pitti: ok
<pitti> ArneGoetje: danke!
<pitti> ok
<pitti> == Partner update ==
<kenvandine> ok
<pitti> kenvandine: anything to report this early in the cycle?
<kenvandine> not much, starting this thursday we will get the weekly DX releases
<kenvandine> +going again
<kenvandine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/LucidWeeklyReleases
<kenvandine> that is all i have right now
<pitti> thanks
<pitti> = Kubuntu Update =
<Riddell> KDE 4.4 Beta has mostly been uploaded to lucid
<pitti> Riddell: anything to discuss at that front? alpha-1 blockers, etc.?
<Riddell> there's a couple of notable problems with kdelibs which I think I've now solved
<Riddell> and cjwatson has a fix for qt 4 on arm
<Riddell> so in a few hours we should be ready for alpha 1
<pitti> rocking'
<Riddell> although it's not much tested so things could still go wrong
<pitti> looking at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+bugs?field.milestone=21443 it seems that desktop/kubuntu is off the hook right now
<pitti> serious testing will only start tomorrow, though, I expect
<Riddell> yeah
<pitti> davmor2 already ran some, but with both dhcp and ubiquity being broken it didn't get very far today
<pitti> which brings us directly to
<pitti> == Release Bugs/Release Status ==
<pitti> anyone aware of something urgent which needs to make alpha-1?
<pitti> the biggest change that landed was the new xorg
<pitti> bug 491162 seems the only concerning one, but it doesn't happen for everyone, so I think it's okay to slip
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 491162 in gdm "gdm does not start X unless remove "tty-device-added KERNEL=tty7" from upstart gdm.conf" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491162
<pitti> seems not then :)
<pitti> == Lucid blueprints ==
<pitti> thanks to all, most blueprints are written and accepted
<pitti>    desktop-lucid-new-firefox-support-model just made it into my queue, will do ASAP
<pitti> but there are some which are still left
<pitti> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-openoffice
<pitti> ccheney: ^ do we need a real spec for this in the first place?
<pitti> (if it's just to track work, then the two WIs seem ok)
<pitti> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-une-applications
<pitti> this is currently hanging in the air a bit, I'll follow up with didrocks and StevenK; seems this wasn't even discussed at UDS
<ccheney> pitti: i don't think we need a spec, but if someone has reason to think we do then i am open to it
<pitti> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-desktop-cloud
<pitti> ccheney: ok, good
<pitti> ccheney: approved then :)
<pitti> the desktop-cloud one is curious, rickspencer3 is approver and assignee, and no drafter
<pitti> rickspencer3: do you happen to have some further info about that one?
<pitti> let's postpone that, since he's still in another meeting
<pitti> so, by and large, looks fine!
<pitti> seb128: do you want to discuss boot speed?
<pitti> and thanks for your great efforts there! *clap* *clap*
<seb128> pitti, not especially
<seb128> I've done a weekly summary
<seb128> cf my activity report
<pitti> nice report
<seb128> and I've added some notes to the wiki page
<seb128> as usually anybody is feel to investigate on those
<pitti> we need a burndown chart :)
<pitti> == UNE ==
<pitti> this is just an announcement
<pitti> since there was some confusion
<pitti> so, UNR will be renamed to "UNE" (remix -> edition)
<pitti> and its maintenance will move into the desktop team
<pitti> didrocks will be the primary maintainer for this, and start in January
<pitti> until then, the mobile team (StevenK mostly) will still handle UNE
<pitti> and finally,
<pitti> == 2010 Events ==
<pitti> yay conferences!
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-12-08 has a list
<pitti> perhaps everyone can take a look and as a first step mark the ones you are interested in?
<seb128> note that
<seb128> "# Desktop Summit: Guadec + Akademy " is wrong
<seb128> those are 2 events this year...
<pitti> oh, they didn't keep the joint meeting?
 * Riddell fixing
<pitti> thanks
<pitti> so, let's note this down as
<pitti> [ACTION] everyone to add their conf interests to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-12-08
<seb128> pitti, they might do it again next year
<pitti> == AOB ==
<pitti> anyone?
<pitti> (sorry, this was a rather boring meeting; nothing hot to discuss right now, as it seems)
<asac> added my activity to meeting page ;) and added myself to attending ;)
 * pitti hugs asac
 * asac hugs pitti 
<kenvandine> pitti, in an effort to not lose vacation days, i will be out tomorrow :)
 * seb128 hugs asac
<pitti> kenvandine: enjoy!
<pitti> then, meeting adjourned, thanks everyone!
<pitti> and try the alpha-1 images on your hardware :)
<fagan> Oh on the testing front is there any reason to start testing upgrades from karmic and hardy for alpha 1?
<pitti> fagan: testing is certainly appreciated
<fagan> But is there any point in testing yet?
<pitti> fagan: we don't need a report about little errors yet, but if the upgrade fails completely we are certainly interested in fixing that ASAP
<fagan> cool pitti ill see if there are any issues at alpha 1
<pitti> fagan: cheers!
<fagan> There have been some weird updates recently that removed nvidia, dkms and some x components.
<fagan> Thats the only thing ive noticed
<pitti> fagan: that was the middle of the X.org transition presumably
<pitti> but the dust should have settled now
<fagan> ill see if its fixed now
<rickspencer3> phew, back
<kenvandine> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hey
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, how did the meeting go?
<kenvandine> good and short :)
<seb128> what brasero is doing at nautilus init is ridiculous
<seb128> it calls tons of commands to get versions
<seb128> wodim --version, dvd+rw-..., etc
<fagan> seb128: whats going to happen with brasero now?
<seb128> what do you mean?
<kenvandine> seb128, how much time does that take?
<fagan> Do we need to patch it?
<seb128> kenvandine, on the mini10v drop the .so wins a good 0.5 seconds boot
<kenvandine> eek
<seb128> it seems to take almost 5 seconds on my laptop config
<kenvandine> that has to be easy to clean up :)
<kenvandine> such a hack
<seb128> fagan, well there is no reason they need to do that at nautilus start, I opened an upstream bug to start
<pitti> good night everyone!
<seb128> 'night pitti
<fagan> night pitti
<kenvandine> later pitti
<seb128> fagan, let's wait for upstream comment that's the right place and they know their code better and why it does what it does now
<seb128> if they don't reply or come with good suggestions we will have a look
<seb128> for now I try to list issues
<fagan> Oh cool
<seb128> then we can work on those in order
<seb128> I will not say no if upstream want to fix their software ;-)
<chrisccoulson> grrrrrrrrr, ISP's
<mac_v_> mpt: http://i47.tinypic.com/2q1aseg.jpg someone has done this mockup  ;)
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> "internet" and "office" and "education"
<mpt> mac_v, I explored a layout like that one around the time of UDS
<mpt> trying to solve the problems of (for example) where does an inserted CD go, how do you display which repository you're viewing, etc
<mpt> I wasn't smart enough to make it all work
<mac_v> mpt: yeah , but didnt you have an idea to use the space in the lower left pane too..[from current design]
<chrisccoulson> whats the difference between "featured" and "recommended" in the screenshot?
<chrisccoulson> (sorry if it's obvious ;))
<mpt> dobey, we'll be doing card sorting to find better categories, if we can figure out how to print the cards to do it with <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1348591>
<mpt> mac_v, yes, see <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#Eventual%20scope>
<mpt> hi glatzor
<mpt> glatzor, I'm going on holiday for the rest of the week, but remind me sometime next week when you're available, and we can finish working on those error messages. :-)
<mpt> chrisccoulson, maybe "Featured" would be the same for everyone, whereas "Recommended" would be based on things already installed on your computer in particular
<glatzor> hi mpt! Enjoy yourself!
<chrisccoulson> mpt - yeah, that makes sense. i just wasn't sure at first glance how the applications would be selected
<glatzor> mpt, I would also like to have your advice on the sessioninstaller user interface - which should in the long run be merged with software-center for code sharing
<glatzor> mpt, sessioninstaller handles the session PackageKit D-Bus interface.
<mpt> glatzor, I haven't heard of sessioninstaller. What does it do?
<mpt> oh, right
<dobey> hmm
<glatzor> mpt, there hasn't been a release yet. But we can talk about this next week!
<dobey> mpt: but where do those categories come from?
<dobey> mpt: we ask users to make up categories to fit the applications into?
<mpt> dobey, a sample of users with a sample of applications, yes
<Keybuk> did anyone notice that xsplash went away?
<mac_v> mpt: regarding the system indicators mockups... i didnt know where to add the comments so , i just added them to the end of the page.. > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemIndicators
<mac_v> mpt: or... was there any technical reason why the volume slider was chosen to be placed below the options?
<mpt> mac_v, it was so that you could set the volume with a single drag (mouse down on menu title, mouse over desired volume, mouse up), without accidentally blaring the volume if you passed over it on your way to the Settings item
<mpt> mac_v, but the quickness wasn't worth the inconsistency, so since then I've moved the Settings item back to the bottom, I just haven't uploaded a newer mockup yet.
<mac_v> yay...
<mac_v> :)
 * mpt reports a KDE bug
<mac_v> mpt: is the session-menu order fixed or might what i'm mentioned be considered ?
<mpt> ...
<mpt> If mac_v comes back, tell him "it's worth considering, thanks" :-)
 * mpt -> home
<geser> mac_v: mpt | If mac_v comes back, tell him "it's worth considering, thanks" :-)
<mpt> mac_v, it's worth considering, thanks
<mpt> har har
<mpt> both "Log Out" and "Suspend" have claims to the top of that section
 * mpt -> really home now
<mac_v> mpt: hehe ;) thanks
<seb128> Keybuk, noticed? yes, read the gdm changelog or my activity reports
<seb128> Keybuk, it was costing 1 second to login
<Keybuk> fair enough :)
<Keybuk> I wasn't upset
<hugolp> Hi, I have installed empathy from the launchpad ppa (for Karmic) but I can not get the msn audio calls to work
<hugolp> Am I missing something, its a known bug, or what? Its the first time using empathy.
<asac> > In file included from /usr/include/dbus-1.0/dbus/dbus-glib-lowlevel.h:28,
<asac> >                  from main.c:21:
<asac> > /usr/include/dbus-1.0/dbus/dbus.h:29:33: error: dbus/dbus-arch-deps.h: No such file or directory
<asac> is that due to some dbus/glib restructuring?
<seb128> asac, what dbus version was that?
<seb128> asac, it's supposed to be fixed in 2ubuntu2
<asac> ok thanks. awe just mentioned that as an issue for NM dailies in lucid
<asac> so i would assume thats fixed then. thx!
<seb128> right, pitti fixed that today
<asac> cool
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, hi
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, hi rick
<rickspencer3> I think TheMuso is still on vacation
 * rickspencer3 looks at meeting notes wrt Easter Edition
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, small meeting then.  Reading notes now...
<robert_ancell> Simple scan ppa moved to: https://launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/+archive/simple-scan
<rickspencer3> our burn down is quite painful
<rickspencer3> it's only near the trend line because I keep moving things in a3 :(
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, I guess, could you please update the wiki with the new location and check with ArneGoetje to see why it didn't work for him?
<rickspencer3> he should be online in about 3 hours
<robert_ancell> updated.
<robert_ancell> ArneGoetje, ^^^
<rickspencer3> thanks robert_ancell
<seb128> rickspencer3, I think your assumption that task ticking is linear is wrong
<seb128> rickspencer3, lot of things get started and take time to get done
<seb128> it's normal that the done items start going done after a work period and not from start imho
<rickspencer3> yeah, they should start burning down soon enogh
<seb128> to get what you want we would need to have a % by task
<rickspencer3> yeah, but that would add too much overhead
<seb128> so we would see some moved from 0% to 25%
<rickspencer3> it's like the stock market, better to look at it over time, not day by day
<rickspencer3> seb128, some people burn down estimated hours, which is kind of like what you mean
<rickspencer3> would you be interested in trying something like that? or are you just telling me no to worry :)
<seb128> I'm telling you I would not worry so early
<rickspencer3> :)
<seb128> ;-)
<rickspencer3> thanks seb128
<rickspencer3> I know, it's just in my nature to worry
 * seb128 hugs rickspencer3, everything is on track no need to stress
<rickspencer3> of course, I'm working on bughugger this week, and none of this work is on any blueprint
 * rickspencer3 punishes self
<rickspencer3> well, I'm also working on Quidgets ... I'm refactoring all the code that I reuse all the time in different projects into it's own library
 * rickspencer3 adds bughugger work items to https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-bug-management
<robert_ancell> seb128, Is devicekit-disks working in Lucid fine?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, oh that is dangerous - you'll end up with a glib :)
 * rickspencer3 feel better now
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, I know ... I always promised myself I would never do this, would always get my code into upstream projects instead
<rickspencer3> but I finally broke down
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, what do you think about being able to make a treeview like this:
<rickspencer3>         dicts = [{"key1_1": "val1_1", "key1_2": "val1_2", "key1_3": "val1_3"},
<rickspencer3>                  {"key1_1": "val2_1", "key1_2": "val2_2", "key1_3": "val2_3"},
<rickspencer3>                  {"key1_1": "val3_1", "key1_2": "val3_2", "key1_3": "val3_3"},
<rickspencer3>                  {"key1_1": "val4_1", "key1_2": "val4_2", "key1_3": "val4_3"},
<rickspencer3>                  {"key1_1": "val5_1", "key1_2": "val5_2", "key1_3": "val5_3"}]
<rickspencer3>         grid = DictionaryGrid(dicts)
<robert_ancell> practicality always wins.  Anyway, having code downstream for a while means it gets well tested before being promoted
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, like a spreadsheet grid?
<seb128> robert_ancell, it should
 * seb128 got mouse cursor blocked in select mode
<seb128> I hate that
<rickspencer3> well, it makes a grid, yes
<seb128> I can't left click anywhere
<Amaranth> hello
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, and if you want to have a filter with it, you can do this:
<rickspencer3>     #create a test widget with test database values
<rickspencer3>     dicts = [{"ID": 0, "key2": 5, "tags": "aaa bbb ccc"},
<rickspencer3>                  {"ID": 1, "key2": 6, "tags": "bbb ccc ddd"},
<rickspencer3>                  {"ID": 2, "key2": 7, "tags": "ccc ddd eee"},
<rickspencer3>                  {"ID": 3, "key2": 8, "tags": "ddd eee fff"},
<rickspencer3>                  {"ID": 4, "key2": 9, "tags": "eee fff ggg"}]
<rickspencer3>     grid = DictionaryGrid(dicts)
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh yeah I get that too
<rickspencer3>     grid.show()
<rickspencer3>     filt = GridFilter(grid)
<rickspencer3>     filt.show()
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, looks good
<seb128> robert_ancell, how do you fix it out of restarting xorg?
<robert_ancell> seb128, I think that's what I end up doing.  I have a feeling clicking both left and right together rapidly used to fix it sometimes?
<robert_ancell> seb128, It would be nice if we could get some info on what has occurred for bryce
<seb128> robert_ancell, thank you
<seb128> good job ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, worked?
<seb128> clicking both buttons in a crazy way did it
<robert_ancell> sweet
<robert_ancell> when all else fails, swamp the input with events....
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> that's the right channel!
<chrisccoulson> it's a bit quiet in here!
<seb128> bratsche, kenvandine: so people report gksu crashing with the gtk ppa version
<jcastro> hi guys!
<seb128> hey jcastro
<chrisccoulson> hi jcastro
<chrisccoulson> are you following us? ;)
<seb128> jcastro, I hope my banshee reply was ok
<bratsche> seb128: Yeah, that's nasty.  I'm almost finished with app indicator stuff and I'll switch over to this immediately.
<jcastro> ken is driving home with his kids (just got off the phone with him)
<seb128> jcastro, I Cc-ed you on it
<jcastro> seb128: I am going to reply in a bit
<seb128> jcastro, thanks
<chrisccoulson> hi bratsche
<bratsche> Hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> so, it's your fault i can't use gksu now? ;)
 * ccheney uploaded OOo 3.1.1 to ppa for hardy to make all the LTS users happy :)
<seb128> jcastro, I should have pinged you before Cc-ing just to know if you wanted to be brough in this discussion
<bratsche> chrisccoulson: I'm afraid so. :)
<jcastro> seb128: consider me always to want to be in the discussion by default
 * ccheney and is trying to track down the weird doc note crasher bug now
<seb128> jcastro, good ;-)
<bratsche> But I'm jcastro's bitch until I get this app indicator stuff done.. I'll debug gksu next though.
<seb128> jcastro, you rock!
<seb128> bratsche, no pressure but no lucid upload before that gets fixed ;-)
<bratsche> seb128: Yeah, I know. :)
<seb128> joke aside we are frozen for alpha until thursday anyway
<jcastro> bratsche: porting guide, rhythmbox, and then python bindings and then I'm done with you. :p
<jcastro> see, with a freeze that's like plenty of time
<seb128> lol
<bratsche> jcastro: Uhh.. okay, I'm doing the porting guide now and then rhythmbox and then I'm switching. :)
<jcastro> \o/
 * bratsche dumps Python on some other poor unsuspecting soul
<jcastro> Ironic isn't it
<jcastro> how many pythoners are in ubuntu?
<jcastro> like, all of them it seems like
<bratsche> Sorry, I really don't like Python. :)
<bratsche> hehe
<chrisccoulson> bratsche - do you prefer C?
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah, glad we didn't upload to lucid :)
 * kenvandine goes to eat, bbl :)
<bratsche> chrisccoulson: Yeah.. C, or C# or almost anything else.
<seb128> you need to be a C master to like or over python I guess ;-)
<seb128> or -> it
<chrisccoulson> i prefer C :)
<chrisccoulson> but then, i've written stuff using machine code before ;)
<seb128> I like python for small tools writing
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> it's really efficient
<chrisccoulson> yeah, python seems handy for that
<asac> C ftw
<seb128> like the versions webpage
<seb128> you don't want to do webpage download and regexp parsing for a quick thing in C
<seb128> it so much quicker to do in python
<asac> yeah. lots of folks would say that regexp is best done in perl ;)
<dtchen> seb128: we can still upload despite the freeze, correct? i.e., process post-Alpha 1, etc.?
<seb128> right, I just hate perl
<seb128> but that's me ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i really need to get involved with some python. i keep trying to learn it, but i've got nothing to apply it to yet
<seb128> dtchen, yes, just try to not break installability...
<seb128> ie CD builds
<seb128> like avoid binary changes or renames
<bratsche> Whenever I want to do little scripting things I end up using Ruby more, but I would usually not do anything 'real' in that language either.
<dtchen> oh, it's a soft freeze?
<bratsche> I like static typing.
<asac> dtchen: please be sensible about armel ;) ... we are waiting for our first potential image built that runs in two hours ;)
<dtchen> bah, I'll just wait
<seb128> dtchen, yes
<asac> so if you have binary all
<asac> then that might bust us
<seb128> dtchen, alpha freezes are always soft ones
<asac> (again)
 * seb128 upload something to break armel
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> a binary all / any combo with failure on armel only would be great now ;)
<seb128> asac, do you plan to do the gnome-bluetooth merge + 2.29 update btw?
<seb128> asac, it used to be yours but I don't know now ;-)
<asac> baptistemm was working on that
<asac> afaik
<asac> last i heard ;)
<jcastro> seb128: btw has anyone from online services been talking to whoever at RB about the store?
<asac> i asked me if i would consider to delegate that and I said yes ;)
<asac> j.k.
<seb128> jcastro, I don't know for sure but I don't think so
<asac> baptistemm: did you bump in any issues with gnoem-blue?
<asac> if so let me and seb know ;)
<jcastro> seb128: ok
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, is there a list of bugs on the csd?
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-12-09
<fagan> any xorg people around?
<dtchen> (#ubuntu-x)
<fagan> thanks dtchen
<dtchen> huh. stuff like https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/494259 seems like overkill.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 494259 in pulseaudio "pulse audio remembers muted applications without notification" [Undecided,New]
<dtchen> that would seem, IMO, to be UI clutter (apologies for the namespace collisions)
<rickspencer3> dtchen, can I set that to "wishlist/confirmed"?
<dtchen> rickspencer3: certainly.
<dtchen> rickspencer3: it just seems like the opposite of what stream memory was designed to do
<rickspencer3> yeah
<dtchen> i.e., I can see use cases for both remembering and forgetting
<rickspencer3> well, I guess alerting the user about the setting some how wouldn't be aweful, but just seems you have bigger fish to fry
<rickspencer3> done
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje, good morning
<ArneGoetje> rickspencer3: moin
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> = Arne =
<rickspencer3> good '''morning'''
<rickspencer3> == call time ==
<rickspencer3>  * is about now
<rickspencer3>  * should we try empathy?
<ArneGoetje> rickspencer3: yes
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, just what is commented on the bug
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, are the issues people are hitting with csd captured in bug #491521 so far as you know?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 491521 in ayatana-ubuntu "Decorations and RGBA" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491521
<rickspencer3> I ask because seemed you were discussing with seb128 in #ubuntu-devel
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3 - comment 12 describes the issue we were discussing earlier
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, right, so gtksudo is busted
<rickspencer3> is that the main thing?
<rickspencer3> well, I guess #11 isn't great either
<chrisccoulson> that's the main thing, in addition to the weird artefacts in nautilus
<rickspencer3> thanks chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok, comment #11 might just be related to the artefacts we see
<chrisccoulson> nautilus is probably working ok, but the contents on the screen aren't getting refreshed correctly
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, gksudo is a real problem
<kenvandine> that is a blocker for sure imho
<rickspencer3> right
 * kenvandine must not have used thar recently
<kenvandine> that
<ArneGoetje> robert_ancell: ping
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I think the artifacts are to be expected, but until the gtksudo thing is resolved, probably shouldn't push it into the distro
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, we'll see what others report
<rickspencer3> thanks kenvandine
<rickspencer3> time for me to log off
<rickspencer3> see everyone tomorrow
<kenvandine> later!
<kenvandine> vacation
<kenvandine> :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, see you Thursday!
<kenvandine> later!
<rickspencer3> have a fun day tomorrow
<kenvandine> i'll try
<robert_ancell> ArneGoetje, hey
<ArneGoetje> robert_ancell: about the simple-scan problem... shall we discuss it here or in private chat?
<robert_ancell> ArneGoetje, here is good
<ArneGoetje> robert_ancell: ok.
<ArneGoetje> robert_ancell: my scanner is an Epson 3490 Photo and is detected by Xsane under snapscan:libusb:003:004
<ArneGoetje> robert_ancell: I remember I had to do some fiddeling with udev and I don't rember what else on my system to get it working.
<ArneGoetje> robert_ancell: scanning works with Xsane
<robert_ancell> ArneGoetje, ok, what happens in simple-scan?
<ArneGoetje> robert_ancell: simple-scan detects the scanner as "Epson", but when clicking on 'Scan', I get the error message "Failed to scan\nUnable to connect to scanner"
<robert_ancell> ArneGoetje, what version are you running?
<ArneGoetje> robert_ancell: after that even Xsane cannot talk to the scanner anymore
<ArneGoetje> robert_ancell: 0.6.4 from your ppa
<robert_ancell> ArneGoetje, yeah, sane is really bad at locking the scanners, you have to wait for a timeout
<robert_ancell> ArneGoetje, ok, you can upgrade to 0.7.0 but they will probably not fix the problem (https://launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/+archive/simple-scan)
<robert_ancell> ArneGoetje, can you run simple-scan from a terminal like this:
<robert_ancell> $ simple-scan 2>&1 >simple-scan.log and paste that into paste.ubuntu.com
<ArneGoetje> ok
<ArneGoetje> robert_ancell: after upgrading to 0.7.0 and resetting my scanner, it displayed two entries for Epson Scanner, one was apparently the old usb address 003:004 and the other one the new one after the reset 003:005. Clicking Scan with the first device failed, but with the second one it succeeded.
<robert_ancell> ArneGoetje, that makes sense - it remembers the previously scanned devices so there's no delay on startup. When you re-open simple-scan the old one will dissapear
<robert_ancell> ArneGoetje, good news then!
<ArneGoetje> robert_ancell: ok, anyways, it works now :)
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, when will simple-scan land in main? :-D
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, a2 for universe at least :)
 * robert_ancell is setting up two new computers at the same time - a dell mini for testing and a new dell studio to replace my old laptop
<ArneGoetje> robert_ancell: how is 'continuous scan' supposed to be used?
<robert_ancell> ArneGoetje, yes it will probably be renamed - it's for automatic document feeders - it keeps scanning until it runs out of paper
<ArneGoetje> robert_ancell: ah...
<ArneGoetje> robert_ancell: feature request: 1. scan multiple pages (even on flatbed scanners) and bind them into a pdf, 2. pipe the scanned text through a OCR software. :)
<robert_ancell> 1. already works
<robert_ancell> 2. not in scope for lucid, but plan to have that feature in the future
<ArneGoetje> robert_ancell: yay!
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, continuous scan = "Scan from document feed"
<rickspencer3> ?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3: yeah, name is awful.  Unfortunately I don't seem to be able to get SANE to tell me if the source is document fed
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3: the whole UI is up for changing before 0.8
<LLStarks> kenvandine. any workarounds for the gtk testing issues?
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> dobey: hm, so what exactly causes ubuntuone-client-applet to be started with my session automatically? the nautilus extension? (I don't have an autostart .desktop anywhere)
<didrocks> hey pitti
<didrocks> the gdm new default session seems to work well :)
<pitti> yay didrocks
<didrocks> pitti: I'm wondering about setting the default session now.
<didrocks> I guess the rational is:
<didrocks> There is already a default session -> don't touch
<didrocks> There is none -> set this session related package as default
<didrocks> also, I think I'll write a dummy tool in gdm package to enable that. (called in *-default-settings packages postinst)
<didrocks> The thing is that gdm is only interacting by dbus (there is no way to ask the daemon to reload the configuration without stop it and reload it)
<didrocks> the this little tools would:
<didrocks> 1. Try to update (if needed) the setting by dbus
<didrocks> 2. if it doesn't work, the daemon is probably stop, change the value directly in the file
<didrocks> make sense?
<pitti> oh, there's no reload any more, as in the old gdm?
<pitti> didrocks: I had hoped that this would be done by the greeter, i. e. next time it starts it reads the new custom.conf
<pitti> but if not, then oh well
<didrocks> no, I tried and it failed. I asked upstream and they confirm
<didrocks> so the little tool as to be a little bit smarter, not a big deal :)
<didrocks> has*
<pitti> didrocks: so if you install UNE image, it should of course be the default session, but if you just install the package, it shouldn't automatically become teh default session IMHO
<pitti> OTOH, xubuntu-/mythbuntu-default-* have to change the default session
<pitti> I think the latter just need to change custom.conf, and probably whatever was installed last wins
<pitti> for UNE, the image build process could change custom.conf
<didrocks> Don't you think we can integrate that in a tool in gdm package?
<didrocks> just to do the right thing (as changing directly custom.conf needs a gdm restart to take the new value into account)
<didrocks> can be quite easy, an option --keep-default to the tool involved in changing the setting
<didrocks> we will call it that way in une post-install
<didrocks> and don't use that option in xubuntu, mythbuntu...
<pitti> didrocks: sure, sounds fine
<pitti> /usr/lib/gdm/set-default-session or something like that
<didrocks> thanks for the name suggestion :)
<didrocks> I'll try to give some love to that today :)
 * pitti unbreaks desktop installability and CD builds due to the libmetacity breakage
<didrocks> good work, appreciable before alpha1 release ;)
<pitti> and necessary :)
<didrocks> yay ^^
<pitti> Amaranth: FYI, I upgraded lp:~compiz/compiz/ubuntu to bzr 2.0 (couldn't push any more, and it's easier to upgrade than to downgrade)
<pitti> meh, compiz is FTBFS due to some KDE changes
<baptistemm> hello
 * pitti weeps
<pitti> gnome-python-desktop is FTBFS, too
<didrocks> gloups
<didrocks> too bad that ssh ports are closed at my company, I could have given an hand on that package :/
<pitti> that one seems reasonably easy
<pitti> the compiz one seems more worrying
<pitti> Amaranth: do you happen to have a minute to fix http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36614923/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.compiz_1%3A0.8.4-0ubuntu7_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ? this is blocking alpha-1
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, how are you today?
<pitti> I got up at 6:30 :)
<chrisccoulson> that's quite early :)
<pitti> right now I'm fighting gnome-python-desktop and compiz FTBFS
<pitti> we need to get them to build to unbreak alpha-1
<chrisccoulson> ah, that's not good
<pitti> due to the libmetacity0 -> libmetacity-private0 renaming
<chrisccoulson> ah, i didn't know about that. that's a change from debian right?
<pitti> right
<didrocks> hello chrisccoulson ;)
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: fine, and you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, not too bad. although, i didn't get a lot of sleep last night
<pitti> I went to bed at 22:00 already
<pitti> too much Gluehwein at the Christmas fair yesterday :)
 * didrocks reminds when he sold Gluehwein during "la fête des lumières" in 2005 to finance his non profit organization action in Africa
<chrisccoulson> i need to go to our christmas market at some point :)
<didrocks> more than 300 liters in 7 days :)
<chrisccoulson> but it's quite difficult with a 3 week old baby now
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - you drank all that?
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: sure, especially for having a real night. Should be difficult
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yeah, I auto-founded everything \o/ ;)
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<didrocks> hello seb128 :)
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> ca va ?
<chrisccoulson> good morning seb128
<didrocks> ça va bien, et toi?
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> didrocks, bien, merci!
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson pitti
<seb128> gnome-menus crasher already fixed, pitti as quick as usual ;-)
<pitti> phew, I think I bent gnome-python-desktop to my will now
<pitti> now off to beating on compiz
<didrocks> pitti on strike ;)
<pitti> *nng* need ... build ... alpha1 *nng*
<seb128> building alphas is overated I would say
<pitti> well, but having buildable packages isn't..
<pitti> right now the desktop is uninstallable
<seb128> right, I was just joking there
<pitti> ah :)
<pitti> not yet fixed in compiz git head either :-(
<mvo> pitti: I can have a look when I finished with apt if you want
<pitti> mvo: do you know a bit about KWD (KdeWindowDecorator)?
<pitti> mvo: KWD:Window is abstract now, and it tries to instantiate it
<mvo> pitti: I think its just a matter of adding the pure virtual functions with NOPs, iirc we had something similar in the past
<mvo> pitti: yeah, I saw the failure log
<mvo> pitti: if it goes (much) beyond that, we need to ask for help in #compiz-dev
 * mvo asks there anyway
<pitti> mvo: is there an example commimt for this?
 * mvo looks
<pitti> mvo: ah, there are a couple of almost-empty functions in kde/window-decorator-kde4/window.cpp
<mvo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/337877/
<mvo> that was the one we used, I guess only the lower half is needed now
<pitti> ugh, what was f() = 0 again?
<pitti> mvo: I'll try this
<mvo> pitti: that makes it pure virtual, but I think this is no longer needed
<mvo> pitti: I mean, this bit of the patch
<pitti> mvo: this seems to work (adding empty stubs), but of course nobody guarantees me that these functions aren't actually called anywhere..
<pitti> I can grep the source, of course
<pitti> but KDE itself could call them (they are virtual)
<pitti> well, I'll just give it a try
<mvo> pitti: right, I have no idea if stubs are enough or not, but I think its worth a try. alternatively we could simply disable compiz-kde until upstream fixes it
<pitti> right, it's universe after all
<pitti> yay, it builds
<mvo> feedback from upstream already (they rock!)
<mvo> <mvo> maniac103: do you think its enough to just add stubs?
<mvo> <maniac103> mvo: yes, I'm just unsure about the virtual KDecorationDefines::WindowOperation KDecorationBridgeUnstable::buttonToWindowOperation(Qt::MouseButtons)
<pitti> mvo: do you think it's okay for me to just commit that patch now and upload?
<mvo> pitti: yes
<mvo> seb128: that reminds me, did my patch for u-m had a positive impact on the performance?
<pitti> mvo: http://pastebin.com/f3ab952f1
<pitti> horrible, and prone to fail (not returning real values, etc.), but builds :)
<pitti> it should work if these functions aren't actually called
 * pitti rather won't forward this to upstream like that, though
<seb128> mvo, oh, dunno, I didn't get the dist-upgrade prompt today and I did normal upgrade
<mvo> pitti: I'm sure upstream will come up with a good fix soonish
 * pitti cranks buildds to finish before next publisher
 * pitti hugs mvo, thanks for handholding
<mvo> my pleasure! you did all the real work :)
<pitti> die, libmetacity0, die!
 * pitti wonders what will fail next
<pitti> ok, now the ports FTBFS is just due to kde library build wreckage
<mvo> pitti: how much churn is ok at this point? I have a apt upload pending now but nothing in it is really criticial, but it would be nice to get the exposure and testing
<pitti> mvo: no library transitions, no ABI/API changes, no stuff that can potentially wedge archive/installability
<pitti> apt sounds a bit on the dangerous side right now?
<pitti> compiz built \o/
<mvo> pitti: no abi/api issues, but of course with apt there is always a risk
<rodrigo_> hmm, I forgot what you use for setting default values for gconf schemas in packages, what was it please? :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, a file named binary.gconf-defaults in the debian dir
<rodrigo_> ah ok!
<seb128> where binary is the name of the binary package you use
<seb128> the format being "key value"
<seb128> one on each line
<pitti> seb128: time sink> indeed, I spent 50 minutes on the gvfs merge now, and most of the changes are wrong for us or cause unnecessary pain :-(
<dpic> rickspencer3: seems like people are supportive of solang, shotwell, and even gthumb, but there still doesn't seem to be a lot of discussion happening
<seb128> pitti, oh, please ignore such changes then
<pitti> right, I'll revert them
<seb128> what did they do?
<seb128> I'm just interested in the monitor move to gvfs to be honest
<rodrigo_> seb128: cool, thanks!
<pitti> lots of changes for building on hurd, etc. (hal), patches to remove the libgvfscommon0 library and build it without a soname, etc.
<seb128> dpic, supportive of getting those in universe?
<pitti> seb128: the only thing that moved to gvfs is the burn backend
<seb128> pitti, ok, please drop all those, we don't want complexity
<seb128> it just makes upgrades harder
<seb128> pitti, they don't install the remote monitor in gvfs?
<pitti> yeah, it's a pain
<dpic> seb128: supportive of one of them being used as the default in lucid instead of f-spot
<dpic> or lucid+1
<seb128> dpic, where did you see that?
<pitti> seb128: right now I actuall ponder dropping the merge completely
<seb128> dpic, have you read my reply on lists?
<seb128> pitti, please do
<seb128> pitti, sorry I made you waste time on that
<pitti> seb128: one piece that's worth keeping is fixing /etc/profile.d/gvfs-bash-completion.sh
<pitti> which should be in /etc/bash_completion.d/
<pitti> I'll keep that
<dpic> seb128: i did, what about it?
<seb128> dpic, I'm not sure how you count that as being supportive of the change...
<pitti> seb128: what do you meant about the monitor?
<seb128> pitti, we should not merge but cherrypick fixes for those
<pitti> seb128: we have the gdu monitor in gvfs, and the gphoto monitor in -backends
<pitti> just as Debian
<dpic> seb128: i don't. it wasn't very much against the change, except the fact that things might not be as bad as i made them out to be. everyone else who posted seemed to like the idea
<dpic> brian and caleb, that is
<dpic> wouter seemed neutral
<seb128> those replies are not realistic
<seb128> you don't replace a project running for years and working by something starte 2 months ago and with no user and testing
<seb128> pitti, hum, let me look at this build failure again
<dpic> seb128: of course, i was trying to make a call for testing
<seb128> dpic, your email was rather a suggestion to consider to change the default
<seb128> GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: cannot open directory /usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors: Error opening directory '/usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors': No such file or directory
<dpic> i suppose i should've started the email where i ended it and ended it where i started it
<seb128> pitti, ^ does debian create this dir in gvfs?
<seb128> in the gvfs binary I mean
<seb128> dpic, you object on f-spot because you are against C#?
<pitti> seb128: yes, seems so
<seb128> dpic, just curious
<seb128> pitti, ok, could you cherrypick that too?
<pitti> seb128: seems we don't install that file at all
<pitti> seb128: sure
<seb128> pitti, that would fix this epiphany build issue
<seb128> pitti, it's not a file but a dir?
<pitti> seb128: oops, we install that in -backends
<pitti> seb128: /usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors/gdu.monitor
<seb128> $ dlocate /usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors
<seb128> gvfs-backends: /usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors
<seb128> gvfs-backends: /usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors/gdu.monitor
<seb128> gvfs-backends: /usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors/gphoto2.monitor
<dpic> seb128: no, not at all, i've just never met anybody that liked or used f-spot...
<pitti> seb128: yep, will do
<dpic> seb128: the other projects seemed to be on a level of F-Spot even though they were much younger
<seb128> dpic, I do use and like it
<dpic> seb128: i'm not saying nobody does, i just have never met anybody
<seb128> dpic, they are not, they get no testing, no timeline, no export to web services
<seb128> you should try using f-spot and compare features
<seb128> things like export to flickr should be working
<seb128> or picasa
<seb128> or to galleries
<dpic> seb128: that was for solang, which hasn't done it because it will be doing more than just exporting to other services. shotwell is already there and i'm not sure about gthumb
<seb128> dpic, what project will do or not is not revelant for this cycle choice
<seb128> f-spot will do ton of cool things too if you look at their roadmap
<dpic> seb128: okay...
<seb128> as long it's not done it's not revelant though, it's easy to say you will do something it's harder to do it properly
<seb128> they might never do it
<seb128> or get bored and stop working on the project
<seb128> pitti, btw do you want me to look at the afc backend today?
<seb128> and do the libiphone mir?
<pitti> if you want, sure
<pitti> I'm afraid I'm a bit busy today with the release stuff
<seb128> well I want those to land before end of year and since we are archive frozen and I start getting bored
<pitti> seb128: want me to upload above two gvfs fixes now, though?
<seb128> please do
<pitti> okay
<seb128> I've spent almost a day on nautilus without luck
<seb128> it's not wasting time
<seb128> or not in obvious way
<dpic> seb128: you seem to have just focused on solang there. and i wasn't saying it was relevant to the cycle choice, i was simply explaining why. similar to why empathy hasn't implemented metacontacts (because they're going to use People or Soylent which is better than just mushing people together like pidgin).
<seb128> dpic, I didn't focus on anything, I just say that we have good reason to use a known codebase maintained for years rather than a new project which might crash in 2 months because hackers get bored
<dpic> seb128: right...you seem to think i want this forced into lucid.
<seb128> no, I'm just very surprised you consider that users are in favor of the change when all you got is 2 replies from random mailing lists guys
<seb128> that doesn't seem a solid metric
<seb128> looking at popcon to start would be something
<seb128_> re
<seb128_> other side of the split
<seb128_> dpic, sorry got cut by the split
<seb128_> dpic, http://popcon.ubuntu.com/by_inst
<seb128_> dpic, solang and shotwell got some 160 and 60 user votes
<seb128_> f-spot got almost 41 000
<seb128_> so I was saying too
<seb128_>   
<pitti> well, that's hardly a meaningful number
<pitti> since we install it by default
<seb128_> pitti, well I looked at the votes column not the installed one but right f-spot number is not revelant
<seb128_> it just shows that the other ones don't have a solid userbase
<seb128_> gthumb has some 27000 votes
<seb128_> and it's not installed by default
<seb128_> anyway enough on that topic
<seb128_>  
 * pitti hugs gthumb
<seb128_> so moving conf.d away wins some 2 seconds at login
<seb128_> half of nautilus start time is due to fontconfig
<pitti> !
<seb128_> we have too many configs and fonts there...
<pitti> which conf.d?
<seb128_> how do we address that?
<seb128_> pitti, /etc/font/conf.d
<seb128_> the fontconfig dir
<seb128_> pitti, /etc/fonts/conf.d
<pitti> ah
<seb128_> sorry
<pitti> np, found it
<seb128_> also we have fontconfig 2.6 and upstream is 2.8 now for a while
<seb128_> we lack a fontconfig maintainer
<rodrigo_> seb128_: do I need anything else apart from the gconf-defaults file? It seems it doesn't take my change
<rodrigo_> hey pedro__!!!
<pedro__> hola rodrigo_!
<seb128_> rodrigo_, no, is the .defaults installed in the binary?
<pedro__> bonjour seb128_
<seb128_> rodrigo_, dpkg -c binary.deb | grep gconf
<seb128_> ola pedro__
<rodrigo_> seb128_: ah, yes, it's there:
<rodrigo_> -rw-r--r-- root/root       141 2009-12-09 11:50 ./usr/share/gconf/defaults/10_rhythmbox
<rodrigo_> I was looking at the original .schemas file
<seb128_> what is the file content?
<seb128_> are you sure the value is not set?
<rodrigo_> in the .schemas file after installing the package, it's not
<seb128_> right but the .schemas is not used
<rodrigo_> /apps/rhythmbox/plugins/power-manager/active    false
<rodrigo_> /apps/rhythmbox/plugins/power-manager/hidden    false
<rodrigo_> /apps/rhythmbox/monitor_library                 true
<seb128_> defaults take over schemas
<rodrigo_> I added the monitor_library line
<seb128_> try in a guest session
<seb128_> should be working
<seb128_> we layout the gconf dirs to have defaults used first then schemas
<rodrigo_> oh, right, it works indeed
<seb128_> cool
<rodrigo_> I was looking in the wrong place then
<seb128_> rodrigo_, /etc/gconf/2/path has the directories layout
<seb128_> if you are interested
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128_> the 2 bottom entries are those
<seb128_> the debian default is built from the defaults dir
<seb128_> using update-gconf-defaults, which is called a package installation
<seb128_> pitti, how do you suggest we process to get fontconfig updated for lucid?
<seb128_> pitti, talk to the foundation team about it?
<pitti> it's a desktop package
<seb128_> :-(
<seb128_> I though it was a doko sort of package
<pitti> closest maintainer is probably ArneGoetje
<pitti> seb128_: I see one commit in git log which talks about speedup
<pitti> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/fontconfig/commit/?id=31e0f0321057a7612ed5a7fa890dad09e6a53ee6
<seb128> in fact asac did most of the recent work
<pitti> but no idea how much that brings, or whether it's relevant at all
<asac> ArneGoetje wanted to make a package for testing with latest upstream release
<baptistemm> FYI I did a fontconfig packaging for 2.8.0 and update the big patch inside
<asac> baptistemm: that big patch should be reviewed/stripped down
<asac> baptistemm: but cool. do you have that in some PPA for testing?
<baptistemm> yep
<seb128> hey baptistemm
<seb128> baptistemm, are you still working on the gnome-bluetooth update?
<baptistemm> I was not able to produce a debdif as it said to me the expected size problem I don't recall
<seb128> ?
<baptistemm> asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/~bmillemathias/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=karmic
<asac> hmm
<asac> baptistemm: there is a diff.gz there. not sure why debdiff wouldnt work
<baptistemm> asac, I was responding to seb128 sorry
<asac> ah ok
<seb128> baptistemm, do you have specifics about the error?
<baptistemm> seb128, I ddon't recall the error message
<seb128> could you try?
<seb128> did you do lot of work on it?
<baptistemm> I call clook at it tonight after 21:00
<seb128> are you still interested to finish that work?
<baptistemm> yep o course
<seb128> cool
<baptistemm> it is just I don't have a lot of free time due to new job
<seb128> that's ok
<seb128> just tell us if you are too busy to work on it
<seb128> so the update don't get blocked on you
<baptistemm> okay so my objective #1 is gnome-bluetooth
<seb128> cool
<baptistemm> I did some gvfs and nautilus update alos, gvfs was fine, but I stuck on nautilus of libtoolize patch
<baptistemm> +'m
<seb128> gvfs is a bit tricky, we have 1.5 in lucid now
<seb128> and I'm not sure the update is worth a karmic update
<baptistemm> for gnome-bluetooth the change is already in my ppa
<seb128> baptistemm, oh nice
<seb128> asac, ^ do you think you could review those?
<hugolp> hi, I installed empathy from the ppa (using Karmic) and the Msn voice protocol is not working. Its the first time I am using it. Do I need some package for that or is it not working?
<asac> yes
<baptistemm> yeah, gvfs is kind of tricky because you have to weight the good and the bad to update it on karmic
<baptistemm> I use it for days without issue
<seb128> hugolp, ask on #telepathy
<seb128> hugolp, we don't maintain that ppa
<seb128> asac, thanks
<baptistemm> seb128, usually any update I'm working on I build it in my ppa if possible :)
<asac> hmm ... why does lp show a debdiff from 2.27.9
<asac> or was that the version i prepatched?
 * asac checks
<asac> no... we have 2.28.1
<baptistemm> asac, perhaps the pversion I'e uploaded previously in my ppa
<baptistemm> I used to uploaded it in my ppa for building and testing
<asac> yeah. most likely
<baptistemm> need to go out for lunch, but don't hesitate to leave me some messages, I'll to them when I'm back
<hugolp> seb128 ok
<pitti> seb128: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa now has a native fontconfig 2.8.0 update
<pitti> it doesn't make my desktop explode and chinese spam in terminal, www.news.cn in firefox, and gucharmap still look fine for my untrained eyes
<pitti> seb128: perhaps you can upgrade to it on the mini and see whether it makes any difference at all?
<pitti> seb128: after the update, please do dpkg -P --force-depends fontconfig-config, and then reinstall; I didn't create preinst magic to remove the obsolete conffiles which aren't in the new version
<baptistemm> pitti, it used to crash with version 2.7.2 and upper IIRc
<pitti> "it"?
<baptistemm> fontconfig
<baptistemm> hmm, it make all gtk+ crashing on upgrade
<baptistemm> made
<pitti> perhaps that got fixed in 2.8?
<baptistemm> yep, it is
<pitti> anyway, it's a PPA
<baptistemm> pitti, if you're interested with I ported the big diff.gz patch in my ppa
<pitti> if 2.8 brings any significant benefit, I'm fine with doing proper conffile handling
<seb128> pitti, oh, cool, thanks
<baptistemm> 2.8 brings memory and performance improvements accordling a behdad post I read
<pitti> baptistemm: debian/patches/00_old_diff_gz.patch you mean?
<baptistemm> yep
<pitti> ths is the strangest patch name ever..
<baptistemm> yes
<seb128> I think somebody didn't want to try to understand the debian changesets
<pitti> baptistemm: so you have a clue about fontconfig?
<seb128> and dumped the diff.gz changes in a patch
<pitti> I just ignored that patch for now
<pitti> baptistemm: if you have a proper 2.8.0 package somewhere, this is highly appreciated, of course!
<baptistemm> pitti, I remebmer asking here what is the purpose of this patch
<baptistemm> :)
 * pitti congratulates the new voluntary fontconfig maintainer
<baptistemm> gniii
<baptistemm> I don't undertand what is the purpose of fontconfig :)
<pitti> j/k
<pitti> baptistemm: anyway, if you ported the patch already, no need to do it again then; thanks
<pitti> baptistemm: roughly, you can configure the prefered order for fonts for a particular family (like serif, sans serif, courier-like) and locale
<baptistemm> yeah, I remember this it introduced a new policy on top of over in the list
<baptistemm> s/this//
<baptistemm> s/policy/font/ huuu
<baptistemm> I mix french and english
<baptistemm> I updated the patch week or months ago, in the 2.7.x but too late for karmic I think
<pitti> seb128: built and published now, FYI
 * pitti goes back to fiddling CD images
<seb128> pitti, ok, trying that in a minute
<seb128> I'm going back to normal config first
<baptistemm> seb128, save your work before the fontconfig upgrade, just a small advice :)
<seb128> baptistemm, that box is a boot speed charting one, it has no work it keeps rebooting with a stock config or small changes
<baptistemm> ah okay
<pitti> seems a good time right now to grab some lunch, bbl
<seb128> same here
<seb128> pitti, no real win in the fontconfig update
<asac> hmm
<asac> seb128: whats the bug you are trying to nail down with that?
<seb128> asac, boot speed
<seb128> asac, removing /etc/fonts/conf.d wins us 2 seconds at login
<seb128> I'm wondering if there is a way we could simplify our config or clean it
<seb128> we tried if the 2.8 update speeds things too
<seb128> but not so much
<asac> maybe the fc cache is not properly updated?
<asac> there is definitly room for improvement
<asac> bunch of stuff was added to conf.d
<seb128> the caching seem to work
<seb128> strace on nautilus shows it open those correctly
<asac> seb128: the user cache or the system cache (cant remember if there is such a thing)
<seb128> but all the config parsing seems to take time
<asac> seb128: hmm.
<seb128> /var/cache/fontconfig/*
<seb128> those caches
<seb128> we have a lot of those though
<baptistemm> I have 29 files
<asac> there also is ~/.fontconfig/
<asac> which is the user caches
<seb128> right, the mini is stock install though
<seb128> ie no user fonts installed
<asac> seb128: so after logging in do you have .fontconfig/*
<asac> ?
<asac> i dont have user fonts installed afaik and still have those caches
<seb128> yes indeed
<seb128> seems identic to the system caches
<asac> seb128: so 2 seconds on first login or on every login?
<seb128> every login
<pitti> seb128: thanks for testing anyway
<pitti> why do we need a per-user cache anyway?
<seb128> pitti, could be because that cache is system + user fonts?
<baptistemm> pitti, because user can drop font in .fonts
<pitti> right, but why have an extra system cache then?
<baptistemm> for system fonts ?
<pitti> (also, it should be in .cache/fontconfig, but that's another issue)
<seb128> baptistemm, the question is if the user cache include system fonts why do you need a system cache
<baptistemm> I didn't look at the content of the cache
<seb128> and I dunno
<pitti> seb128: btw, feel free to retry epiphany builds now (or what package was it again?)
<seb128> pitti, I workaround the build issue yesterday but that means we can sync again for next upload
<asac> seb128: the idea is that the system cache helps boosting the caching on user side
<asac> so user does not need to create all the cache pieces etc.
<seb128> ok
<asac> baptistemm: seb128: you could try --enable-libxml2 and see if that gives a boost in xml parsing
<asac> (rather than expat)
<seb128> asac, good idea
<pitti> oh, you think it actually spends a large amount of time on XML parsing?
<asac> just an idea. i would hope not
<seb128> it doesn't cost a lot to try
<asac> thats what i am thinking
<asac> hmm isnt time_t unsigned?
<seb128> not sure
<seb128> internet seems to say it depends of implementations
<seb128> not sure what the glibc is doing there
<pitti> asac: out of interest, why would you care?
<pitti> from my naive gut feeling it should be signed
<pitti> if that's the number of seconds since 01-01-1970
<pitti> (so that you can represent a date like 1950, too)
<asac> pitti: just saw code that checked whether X - now > 0
<asac> and then triggers reparsing of fonts etc.
<asac> but i guess thats not the problem
<asac> i tried it with a small example program and it worked as expecte
<asac> FcConfigUptoDate
<asac> src/fccfg.c
<asac> hmm rescanTime is set to 0
<asac> in init
<asac> so there willl be a rescan on each app start
<pitti> it scans the font cache or the actual fonts?
<asac> it scans for config + fonts
<asac> and compares that to the font caches afaik
<seb128> building with libxml doesn't make a difference
<asac> so if anything changed it parses and recalculates stuff etc.
<asac> ok thanks seb128
<pitti> seb128: :( thanks for trying
<seb128> the time difference between the empty config and ours might just be due to rendering options
<baptistemm> asac, sorry I was away.
<seb128> the antialiasing etc probably uses extra cpu
<asac> you could try to turn that off individually
<seb128> right, will do that next
<asac> anyway ... lunchtime now
<seb128> asac, enjoy
<asac> thx
<Laney> j
<Laney> oops
<pitti> seb128: so you don't want abiword on the Ubuntu DVD any more?
<seb128> pitti, sorry I closed the other chan while wanting to close a browser tab
<seb128> I'm playing with multi screen today, using laptop screen + docked one
<seb128> but I tend to close things on the wrong screen
<pitti> seb128: oh, does that work for you? whenever I open the laptop screen in the dock, everything just goes black
<seb128> pitti, I don't really care about abiword
<pitti> seb128: anyway, I wonder whether to fix the seeded package names or drop it
<seb128> pitti, works fine there, I used the capplet to configure those
<seb128> pitti, well if abiword go to universe drop it
<pitti> *sniff*
<seb128> if it stays in main for edubuntu rename
<pitti> I'll rename it for now
<seb128> I'm not wanting to do the mir work for it nor having to maintain an ubuntu diff only to keep it in main
<seb128> but if xubuntu or edubuntu people want that's all good
<pitti> right, no problem, though; it's just a b-dep
<pitti> so doesn't break DVDs or anything
<pitti> bah, we still have "planner" in the seeds
<pitti> nobody cares about that one..
<seb128> no, please drop to universe
<pitti> project management isn't really a common need IMHO
<pitti> right, let's
<seb128> pitti, not sure how much testing you want for your fontconfig 2.8
<seb128> pitti, kenvandine did a call for testing gtk csd in the ppa
<seb128> users will likely grab ours too
<seb128> yours
<pitti> oh
<pitti> seb128: well, if it doesn't help boot speed, no need to hurry it
<pitti> so, feel free to remove
<seb128> pitti, right, just pointing in case you want to move or delete it
<seb128> well I've no strong opinion either way
<seb128> we can use those testers to test the fontconfig update too :-p
<pitti> heh
<pitti> if it doesn't hurt, it's probably good to have the update anyway
<seb128> ok good
<dobey> pitti: hrmm, no. it creates a file in ~/.config/autostart/ when you get a token
<pitti> dobey: ah, thanks
<dobey> pitti: so i'm getting some fixes backported to our stable branches for ubuntuone-storage-protocol and ubuntuone-client... storage-protocol has a few fixes, and client plenty more. is it reasonable to do new version uploads for karmic, or do i need to make debdiffs?
<rickspencer3> bonjour all
<pitti> cava rickspencer3
<pitti> dobey: it's not very important if they are patches or a new upstream release (the latter is probably easier for you)
<pitti> dobey: the main point is to not make many changes in the first place, to minimize regression potential
<dobey> pitti: right. but i'm only allowing bug fixes that affect karmic to be backported to our stable branches. :)
<pitti> dobey: given U1's nature, we certainly do want fixes for data-loss bugs
<pitti> dobey: (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#When for the criteria which changes are acceptable)
<rickspencer3> looks like more problems with csd and rgb rolling in :(
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<asac> hi
<seb128> rickspencer3, see ppa testing was a good thing ;-)
<dobey> pitti: yep, those are the kinds of fixes we're wanting to get in an SRU :)
<pitti> dobey: just do a new upstream bug fix release then (unless you prefer patches)
<dobey> pitti: no, i prefer new upstream release. i just wanted to verify such was ok to do for ubuntu :)
<asac> dobey: bug-fix only upstream releases are ok. take care to document each and every change at best with a LP bug
<asac> e.g. dont slip stuff in you wanted to fix that doesnt meet the SRU requirements above
<dobey> asac: yep. thanks :)
<fagan> pitti: Ive got a regression in lucid after deHALification
<fagan> Just tested it again to see if it was still broken
<fagan> It worked in karmic
<fagan> I have nvidia drivers though
<fagan> pitti: my lshal|grep power_management.quirk  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/338049/
<fagan> Oh did I forget to mention it was a suspend problem
<mac_v_> seb128: hi... regarding Bug 494541 , you mentioned there was a reason the music files opened in totem... iirc, it was because rhythmbox is a jukebox and cant be used for single files?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494541 in hundredpapercuts "Sound files are opended by Music Player even though Rhythmbox is preffered application" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494541
<mac_v_> is this even a valid bug? or where is it a bug in? should we just mark it wont fix?
<seb128> mac_v_, not that it can't be it will be slow to start, have confusing interface and add the song to the library
<seb128> that's not because you double click on a song you downloaded that you want to add it to your library
<seb128> you probably want to listen to it to decide what to do
<seb128> that's why an easy player is used
<mac_v_> ah , right.
<mvo> pitti: I commited a different diff now (from upstream) to compiz
<pitti> mvo: thanks
<seb128> pitti, I've filed mir bugs for libiphone, usbmuxd and libplist
<seb128> I've the feeling some people will not like those though
<asac> pitti: can we have a first shuffeling for MIR assignments after alpha-1 is out?
<asac> first round of assignments i mean ;)
<asac> i can also go through and assign those currently new if you wont have time to do that
<pitti> asac: please go ahead
<asac> yep ... will do that then. thx
<pitti> asac: (sorry, on call now, and doing release stuff)
<seb128> pitti, still busy I guess?
<seb128> mvo, got a software-properties contributor? ;-)
<mvo> seb128: yes!
<seb128> good ;-)
<pitti> seb128: thanks for the MIRs
<seb128> pitti, np
<pitti> asac: I still have the MIR page open, I'll do the remaining assignments tomorrow or so (if you don't beat me to it)
<asac> pitti: check what is left tomorrow. i wanted to go through it close to EOD
<pitti> fagan: thanks; mbiebl gets it, too, I'll track it down with him first
<pitti> asac: will do; danke
<fagan> thanks pitti
<didrocks> seb128: do you know if there is a cleaner way to stop a second gdm-simple-slave launched by gdmflexiserver than killing it with the new GDM?
<seb128> didrocks, dunno
<seb128> I'm not sure to even understand the question
<seb128> I've never looked at how and when slave are started
<didrocks> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/338092/ I want to stop the second gdm-simple-slave (launched with gdmflexiserver)
<didrocks> I'll kill it so
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, looks like beefy Dx release planned for tomorrow
 * rickspencer3 looks forward
<seb128> rickspencer3, oh, what fancy coming? ;-)
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/LucidWeeklyReleases
<rickspencer3> oops, forgot kenvandine is taking a holiday today
<seb128> clutter?!
<seb128> davidbarth, ^ gtk still needs work from your side, it makes gksu and banshee crash right now
<seb128> otherwise looks like a good set of update coming, good ;-)
<seb128> and kenvandine can upload without sponsoring now \o/ ;-)
<seb128> looking forward updates to do tomorrow
<seb128> today has been somewhat depressive day, I got notice done
 * seb128 hates writing mirs
<asac> seb128: just add a good rational that puts the package in some context ;)
<seb128> asac, the rational is not the issue the zillions questions is
<bjf> tseliot, I think I've run into http://bugs.archlinux.org/task/16979 after a lucid dist-upgrade (Note: I'm also seeing something similar with the live-cd iso)
<tseliot> bjf: are you sure that it's the same problem (e.g. same backtrace, etc.)?
<bjf> tseliot, looks the same to me, see https://pastebin.canonical.com/25544/  (my Xorg.0.log)
<tseliot> bjf: yes, it seems to be the same. Can you file a bug report about it, please?
<bjf> tseliot, will do
<tseliot> thanks
<bjf> tseliot, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/494627
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 494627 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "nv driver crashing with segmentation fault in libpthread.so.0" [Undecided,New]
 * mac_v cries as chrisccoulson pushes another bug to humanity :(
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - :P
<chrisccoulson> i wish users would stop reporting icon theme issues against desktop packages ;)
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - i take it you watch the humanity bugs then?
<chrisccoulson> you're always quick to respond ;)
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: well since i'v done the icons ,  eventually i'd have to respond ;)
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - so i can blame you for icon issues then? ;)
<mac_v> yup , guilty ;p
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: until the librsvg is patched to use symbolic icons and automatically change color to match the text  , the user needs to change the theme to humanity-dark... or use a transparent panel ... there is not solution for this :(
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the tray icons are tricky to get right in all situations, as users can use any combination of icon theme / panel background colour
<chrisccoulson> so maybe you should just close the bug for now, and tell the user to use the other theme ;)
<chrisccoulson> i think there will always be some corner case combinations of GTK and icon themes that will suck visually
<mac_v> yeah
<chrisccoulson> but then, i'm not an artist, so I'm probably talking rubbish ;)
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: nah , you're right... that panel is the weirdest color i'v seen ;p
<davidbarth> seb128: yes, seen that; we'll postpone the upload until these issues are fixed; thanks for the feedback
<seb128> davidbarth, don't worry about uploads, just get the issues fixed and we will do our side of the work and get it in lucid ;-)
<seb128> davidbarth, thanks
<pitti> good night everyone
<tseliot> bjf: thanks, I'll have a look at it ASAP
<rickspencer3> bye pitti
<bryce> heya rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi bryce
<rickspencer3> bryce, you are vacation, right?
<rickspencer3> dropping into #ubuntu-desktop for some sun and fun?
<bryce> rickspencer3, yeah, just about to head out and do some shopping, just waiting on the wife
 * rickspencer3 nods
<rickspencer3> bryce, I've made good progress on bughugger to handle your reports better
<bryce> kewl
<rickspencer3> and I started a new widget library while I'm at it
<rickspencer3> ;)
<bryce> yeah been doing some minor debugging on my end
<rickspencer3> bryce, could you change "bug_num" to be "id"?
<bryce> sure
<bryce> I found had to switch things around to do tempfile's properly (the different teams were stepping on each other's toes)
<rickspencer3> ah
<bryce> also switched the scripts from using edge to using production (been getting lots of 503/502's lately)
<rickspencer3> oh
<bryce> btw I added one new query for us
<rickspencer3> in fact, even production I am finding lp scripts slow this week
<bryce> ok, yeah I'm still seeing a lot but haven't looked at it since I changed
<bryce> http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/X/Data/ubuntu-audio/high-karma-bugs.json
<bryce> this query is for "bugs reported by people with high karma"
<bryce> where for now high == ">1000" but I might tweak that upwards
<asac> 30k ;)
<bryce> asac, hehe
<rickspencer3> nice
<asac> distro karma
<bryce> asac, unfortunately launchpadlib doesn't give much fidelity here, just one parameter "karma"
<bryce> but the idea here is that I'm assuming people with high karma are going to be more likely to produce actionable bug reports, or at least will be reasonably responsive to requests
<asac> i think we should then filter by karmic of "me too" and not by reporter ...otherwise we wont look at bugs me tooed by high karma folks that were filed by strangers.
<asac> or we encourage filing duplicates if you see that the original reporter has a low karma ;)
<bryce> rickspencer3, asac, ccheney, oh this reminds me, I couldn't find a "mozilla-bugs" or "firefox-pkgs" type team subbed to firefox & co. so haven't set up a team for that
<asac> like "affects me" should be enough to bost
<asac> bryce: we have a ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs afaik
<bryce> ahh ok
<asac> at least i would think that its subscribed because all the relevant bugmail is somehow channeled to the mailing list
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozilla-bugs
<bryce> aha
<bryce> asac, yes you're right that this'll miss bugs me-too'd by high karma folks, but those we'll just need to identify through some other query
<bryce> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~mozilla-bugs/+packagebugs
<bryce> sweet that's exactly what I need, thanks asac
<bryce> ok, mozilla json files should be up within a few hours
<asac> bryce: what client are we supposed to use to consume that?
<seb128> I was going to ask what to do with those too
<bryce> asac, bughugger
<bryce> rickspencer3, not seeing where 'bug_num' is showing up?
<rickspencer3> oh?
<rickspencer3> never mind
<bryce> seb128, I also have a finished report for patches that I think you'll like - http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/X/Reports/desktop-bugs/patches.html
<bryce> seb128, note that the columns are sortable, so you can see your newest or oldest patches
<bryce> seb128, I found this report to be extraordinarily useful for X to get patches taken care of; perhaps you would as well
<seb128> bryce, oh, nice, thanks!
<bryce> ok, wife is calling me away, bbl
<rickspencer3> bye bye bryce
<seb128> waouh, lot of patches listed there
<seb128> good list to look at in any case
<seb128> bryce, have fun, thanks
<snoopy1alpha> hi!
<seb128> dpic, btw solang was in karmic and got removed from debian and lucid because it's buggy and using outdated libraries
<rickspencer3> whois sebner
<rickspencer3> oops
<seb128> hey Guest31424
<seb128> Guest31424, try to be anonymous today? ;-)
<seb128> trying
<chrisccoulson> do custom screensavers work for anyone else in lucid?
<chrisccoulson> i just get a blank screen here
<Guest31424> seb128, damn! you got me :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> there is not so many .au joining there ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, I'm filling your inbox with simple-scan bugs
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what is custom?
<robert_ancell> seb128, no, it's my new laptop.   maybe a setting is wrong...
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i meant anything other than a blank screen. if i select a screensaver theme in the preferences, it doesn't work (i only get a blank screen now)
<seb128> robert_ancell, it's weird because you had the correct nickname on the other irc server
<seb128> chrisccoulson, same here
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i wonder why it's not working now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, could be gtk...
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, possibly
<chrisccoulson> i'll try downgrading
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh my inbox is stuffed - I haven't copied over the filters yet :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, is that worth opening bugs about UI issues or is that known to be crap right now?
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah just open them.  There is a discussion bug open already so you can add to that or make new ones.  I'll mass close them if it gets completely rewritten
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - the screensavers don't work with the stock GTK either
<chrisccoulson> and if I run /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glblur, it crashes metacity
<chrisccoulson> weird!
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok, i can run non-GL screensavers ok by calling them manually
<chrisccoulson> so it looks like a gnome-screensaver issue then
<seb128> chrisccoulson, doesn't seems to be one
<chrisccoulson> [manager_select_theme_for_job] gs-manager.c:250 (22:27:34):	 Could not find information for theme: fiberlamp
<seb128> downgrading to 2.28.0-0ubuntu1 doesn't make a difference...
<chrisccoulson> ^^^seems to be a clue there
<chrisccoulson> it might be a recent xscreensaver change
<seb128> right
<Amaranth> pitti: I have no idea how that part of compiz works
<seb128> Amaranth, what was the question there?
<Amaranth> pitti: oh, looks like mvo and maniac103 already fixed it, never mind
<Amaranth> seb128: fixing compiz FTBFS due to KDE changes
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it might even be the gnome-menus change which breaks it
<seb128> right
<chrisccoulson> gnome-screensaver gets the theme info from desktop files in /usr/share/applications/screensaver using gnome-menus
<seb128> chrisccoulson, indeed it is
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - did you try the previous version?
<seb128> removing the gnome-menus cache fixes the preview immediatly
<seb128> no, I just removed the cache
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks, that makes sense then :)
<seb128> it uses the old codepath when there is no cache
<chrisccoulson> i'll leave that for pitti to look at for now then. i've got other stuff i need to finish :)
<seb128> do you have a bug?
<seb128> if not could you quickly open one and assign it to pitti?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, someone else just reported it. i'll assign that one to pitti
<seb128> thanks
<Amaranth> hrm, xchat-gnome has once again broken (doesn't show me highlights or messages for other channels)
<Amaranth> oh, and I can't click on links to open them either, says too many pipes
<seb128> ok, bughugger doesn't work for me
<seb128> it's running for 15 minutes and still bouncing to get gconf-editor bugs
<seb128> and there is almost no bug on this one
<rickspencer3> hmm
<rickspencer3> seb128, what point did it get stuck at?
<Amaranth> ha, synaptic is smarter than aptitude at managing this upgrade, nice
<seb128> rickspencer3, retrieving bugs from launchpad bouncing bar
<rickspencer3> hmm
<seb128>     return not self == other
<seb128>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/lazr/restfulclient/resource.py", line 603, in __eq__
<seb128>     self.self_link == other.self_link and
<seb128> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'self_link'
<seb128> there is that on the command line
<seb128> dunno if that's revelent
<rickspencer3> looks like it crashed
<seb128> it does it every time
<rickspencer3> hmm
<seb128> I tried 5 times now
<seb128> I'm using lp:bughugger
<rickspencer3> that's in lazr
<seb128> dunno if that's the right one to use?
<rickspencer3> seb128, I think you want the one in the bughuggers ppa
<rickspencer3> but it seems that it's running really slowly for me this week
<rickspencer3> sometimes queries taking a very long time to come back
 * rickspencer3 tries gconf editor
 * rickspencer3 notes tiime
<rickspencer3> that took like 2 seconds
<rickspencer3> there are only 8 bugs ;)
<rickspencer3> and it's a simple query for LP
<seb128> yes, I picked what I though would be a quick to download example ;-)
<Amaranth> wow xchat-gnome is now showing everything (even me typing as blocks
<Amaranth> time to reload
<rickspencer3> huh
<rickspencer3> I'm trying it on a bughugger instance that I am developing on, and it's taking a lot longer
<rickspencer3> lp can be pretty non-deterministic ;)
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> silly lp
<seb128> rickspencer3, same crash on the ppa version
<rickspencer3> weird
<seb128> I found a bug too
<seb128> open the package bugs dialog
<seb128> hit esc
<seb128> try opening it again
<rickspencer3> weird
<rickspencer3> seb128, I guess the version of lazr in Lucid is busted?
<seb128> could be
<seb128> rickspencer3, should I understand you don't run lucid? ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, not yet
<rickspencer3> am planning to update with A1
<rickspencer3> at least I was
<rickspencer3> ;)
<rickspencer3> should I do an ISO install or dist-upgrade?
<seb128> lol
<seb128> depends of your bandwith
<rickspencer3> then I'll do both
<seb128> I would be carreful about alpha installs though, if you don't have backup of your user dir maybe better to upgrade than to try an install
<rickspencer3> I'll download the ISO, and then dist-upgrade from that
<seb128> dist-upgrade should be easier in any case
<seb128> you don't have to reinstall everything you need
<rickspencer3> yeah, I have my data set up so I can pretty much blow away my hard drive and then redownload everything
<rickspencer3> it's all in U1, lp, or on my external drive
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> this escape thing is weirdness
<seb128> good that I'm not the only one to get this one ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, is simple-scan supposed to have only photo and text document type?
<seb128> or is the list based on the device capabilities?
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes, at least as a default.  The idea is they should only be the cases that users want.
<robert_ancell> seb128, regarding the lack of draft - it may make sense for the photo scan to do a preview scan then the final scan over the top so you can cancel it if it looks bad
<seb128> right
<seb128> my scanner is really slow
<seb128> it takes some 3 minutes to scan in photo
<seb128> I want a preview and a select area option ;-)
<rickspencer3> oh fuge
<rickspencer3> escape deletes the dialog
<Amaranth> wow my X is trashed
<robert_ancell> seb128, there is a select area option - "crop"
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh you mean select scan area.  Don't plan on implementing that - my guess is most standard scanners are fast enough and that's a little confusing for users
<seb128> right
<seb128> I think it's a mistake
<seb128> I don't think being able to select an area confuse anybody
<seb128> those not knowing about it will not do it
<rickspencer3> users can always use the other scanning tools available if simple scan doesn't work for them
<robert_ancell> yeah, and those who do know about it will use a more advanced scan program :)
<seb128> it's nothing in the ui out of being able to do a rectangle on the image
<rickspencer3> hehe
<seb128> hum
<seb128> I consider myself as a very basic user
<robert_ancell> seb128, the UI can quickly become overloaded.
<seb128> I just want to scan my expense notes
<seb128> and I don't want to scan a full a4 for a small piece or paper in the corner
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, so I want my dialog base class to capture return a cancel event and NOT delete itself when the user hits escape
<seb128> "of paper"
<robert_ancell> seb128, well I am doing the same thing, I bought the cheapest scanner I could find ($60) and it scans fast enough on both modes
<rickspencer3> is there an easy pattern for that?
 * rickspencer3 tries to change the subject for robert_ancell ;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> robert_ancell, mine takes 3 minutes to scan a page
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, catch the delete-event signal?
<seb128> preview in xsane takes some 8 seconds
<robert_ancell> seb128, how old is it?
<seb128> dunno, 8 years?
<robert_ancell> seb128, I rest my case...
<seb128> works for what I have to do with it ;-)
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, do I suppress the event from bubbling up in some way, or is it too late by the time I've caught the signal?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, you can return TRUE to stop the event propogating
<rickspencer3> so I can return True and then rip a cancel response and all is well?
 * rickspencer3 tries
<robert_ancell> yes
<seb128> damn you modern software writers pushing user to replace their hardware every 3 years... ;-)
<seb128> me doesn't get what "continuous scan" does
<seb128> it seems to keep scanning the page
<seb128> does that do something special on some devices?
<Amaranth> seb128: some scanners have a feeder
<seb128> or is there a sleep between pages where I'm supposed to manually change pages?
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, the problem is I can't tell from SANE if the selected source is a feeder or not
<Amaranth> so after scanning a page they automatically slide another page in
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, uh, I guess I need to response first
<rickspencer3> will I get the chance to return after that, or will my dialog go away?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, is this based on a GtkDialog?
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, yes
<robert_ancell> ok, for a GtkDialog you need to handle the response signal
<robert_ancell> http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/unstable/GtkDialog.html#GtkDialog-response
<rickspencer3> my other option is to handle the delete event in each case, but that seems like a lot of unnecssary book keeping, since I have a base class for the dialogs anyway
<Amaranth> arg, I can't use my mouse _at all_
<Amaranth> I might as well patch xorg.conf to disable it so I'm not tempted to try
<seb128> Amaranth, why not?
<Amaranth> seb128: It keeps jumping to the center of the screen
<seb128> unplug it ;-)
<Amaranth> if I unplug my USB mouse X crashes
<seb128> urg
<Amaranth> and I still have the touchpad...
<Amaranth> hmm, maybe it only crashed once...
 * Amaranth tries it again
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/338344/ - you have to block the delete event for some reason
<rickspencer3> ah
<rickspencer3> it's delete-event, not close
<rickspencer3> d'oh
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, yeah, I have no idea why GtkWindow doesn't convert delete-event into close and GtkDialog doesn't convert delete-event/close into response
<robert_ancell> that would seem more logical to me
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur - having fun debugging screensaver issues? ;)
<rickspencer3> that cancelled the event, but the window was deleted none-the-less
<rickspencer3> thanks gtk
<rickspencer3> d'oh, nm
<rickspencer3> heh, fixed it
<rickspencer3> thanks robert_ancell
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, right ... which is exactly what my code just did
 * rickspencer3 ponders adding this to the ubuntu-project template in Quickly
<seb128> ** (simple-scan:25416): WARNING **: Unable to get open device: Invalid argument
<seb128> hum
<robert_ancell> seb128, what caused it?  Note that SANE seems to be a little buggy at times and can lock you out of scanners
<seb128> I'm trying another device
<seb128> which doesn't work apparently
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh, trying the webcam?
<seb128> it's listed but does that when I click scan
<seb128> no, it's an epson scan
<seb128> not very new either it's the old one from my parents
<robert_ancell> oh, interesting.  Does it work in xsane?
<seb128> $ xsane
<seb128> WARNING: Unhandled message: interface=org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable, path=/, member=Introspect
<seb128> [snapscan] Cannot open firmware file /usr/share/sane/snapscan/your-firmwarefile.bin.
<seb128> [snapscan] Edit the firmware file entry in snapscan.conf.
<seb128>  
<seb128> no
<seb128> xsane displays an invalid argument error dialog too
<Amaranth> yeah, I haven't had ubuntu break this badly since hardy :/
<seb128> robert_ancell, bug #28687
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 28687 in sane-backends "Include firmware for Epson Perfection 1670" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/28687
<seb128> sucking epson
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: no :)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: I wouldn't exactly call it "fun" :)
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur - are you normally this active on screensaver issues? i added gnome-screensaver to the list of packages i watch a few days ago, and i notice you seem to track screensaver issues quite a lot ;)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: no, it's just screen-locking bugs always get tagged as security issues. There seem to be a lot of different reasons why screens don't lock, so I want to create a "debugging screen-locking problems" wiki page.
<mdeslaur> but to do that, I need to figure out how it all works, so I've been looking at the screensaver bugs
<mdeslaur> and found a few issues
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur - yeah, there are multiple causes for the screen not locking in gnome
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: now, I'm kind of stumped on #494114
<Amaranth> bug 494114
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494114 in gnome-screensaver "gnome-screensaver fails to run right after being activated" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494114
 * Amaranth is lazy
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur - yeah, that's a weird one. i've not had a chance to have a proper look at it yet though
 * Amaranth waits for someone to reassign to compiz and cries
<Sarvatt> Amaranth: Pretty sure you're hitting this, if so you might want to try the xorg-edgers PPA to see if the patch fixes it for you https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=25339
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 25339 in Server/general "segfault unplugging HAL input device" [Normal,Reopened]
<Amaranth> Sarvatt: looks similar to my backtrace
<Sarvatt> yeah quite a few people are hitting that so I added it to edgers, fixed it for every one of them so far
<Amaranth> alright, time to reboot back to Ubuntu then so I can try it
<Amaranth> Sarvatt: Well, I guess that's an improvement...
<Amaranth> Sarvatt: it completely locks X instead of crashing :P
 * Amaranth is back in OS X again
<Amaranth> I don't even care about that though, I just want the cursor to stop jumping to the center so I can use it
<Amaranth> I unplug the mouse maybe twice a week
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-12-10
<dtchen> rickspencer3: a thought just struck me: do we have a test and evaluation plan for desktop audio for Lucid?
<dyek> Hi! Anybody knows why /usr/bin/asoundconf is no longer included in alsa-utils package on Ubuntu 9.10? Is it installed by another package?
<dtchen> dyek: it is no longer maintained. pitti wrote the original; I maintained it for several years. It is the wrong approach and encourages a mess of poor configuration files.
<dtchen> dyek: my opinion on the matter is fairly easy to search (and find) on the Web: if someone else wishes to pick it up for maintenance, s/he has my blessing, but be aware that it is the wrong approach.
<dyek> dtchen: So, is the right approach is just have udev detects it as part of PulseAudio?
<dtchen> dyek: to answer your original question more completely: it was removed because of increased maintenance burden and because it is the wrong way to proceed with runtime device configuration in the context of PulseAudio. It is not installed by another package.
<dtchen> dyek: in the presence of PulseAudio, it is strictly unnecessary. If something doesn't work, one or more of linux, alsa-lib or pulseaudio needs to be fixed.
<dyek> dtchen: PulseAudio works well on Ubuntu 9.10 in the beginning, but then I found it generates tons of this messages: sink-input.c: Failed to create sink input: sink is suspended.
<dtchen> dyek: for troubleshooting, please join me in #ubuntu-audio-help or #ubuntu-bugs (the former preferably).
<dyek> Correction: ...some intermitten of the above message and tons of this message: alsa-util.c: Unable to set sw params: Too many open files
<dyek> Now, PulseAudio can't detect my second card for some reason...speaker-test also doesn't work...which is why I'm looking for asoundconf, and whatever that could fix the issue.
<dyek> Thanks for the response. I'll see what I can find out or get help elsewhere.
<dtchen> dyek: you should file a bug: ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<dyek> dtchen: OK! Thanks!
<dtchen> dyek: the triagers will carry it forward
<Amaranth> oh, that's crazy
<Amaranth> udev and/or xorg is detecting the accelerometer in my macbook as a joystick, thus the mouse jumping back to the center of the screen
<Amaranth> disabling the applesmc driver corrects this
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hey pitti
<pitti> hey didrocks, bonjour
<pitti> good morning tseliot
<tseliot> pitti: good morning to you :-)
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<pitti> chrisccoulson: sorry for breaking screensaver
<pitti> I'll get to it today
<pitti> but I really want to keep the caching patch
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti - that's ok :)
<pitti> I compared karmic (with ureadahead) vs. lucid bootcharts on my system yesterday -- 89 vs. 49 seconds!
<chrisccoulson> that's pretty impressive
<pitti> look at http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/tick-karmic-20091119-1.png vs http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/tick-lucid-20091210.png
<pitti> gnome-panel I/O went from some 25 seconds to some 5 :)
<chrisccoulson> i still hope to gain another half a second from the changes i'm going to do in gnome-session / gconf / g-s-d
<chrisccoulson> but that's a drop in the ocean compared to these numbers ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: no, it's not
<pitti> chrisccoulson: your "half a second" is on the Dell mini 10, I guess
<pitti> mine is a Latitude D430 with an utterly crappy HD
<pitti> so half a second on the mini will be like 4 seconds for me :)
<pitti> if the dell mini would boot in 49 seconds, Scott would kill us on the spot :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm hoping to eliminate the delay you see on your bootchart between gnome-session and g-s-d starting
<chrisccoulson> s/eliminate/reduce
<pitti> chrisccoulson: that's the gconf bit?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, most of that is blocking on gconfd loading the defaults
<seb128> good morning everybody
<seb128> hey pitti chrisccoulson!
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<chrisccoulson> good morning seb128
<seb128> speaking about login?
<chrisccoulson> we are :)
<pitti> seb128: was just telling chris: I did a new bootchart on my freshly installed alpha-1 yesterday (well, with my extra packages again)
<davmor2> pitti: actually I think Scott would make you suffer horribly as he killed you slowly and not on the spot at all ;)
<pitti> seb128: 89 s (karmic+ureadahead) vs. 49 s (lucid alpha-2)
<seb128> waouh
<pitti> davmor2: yeah, it'd take at least 89 seconds of pain :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - your bootchart is interesting, as it's not using auto-login. you can see the GDM's gnome-session starts quicker than your users gnome-session
<seb128> is that on d430?
<pitti> seb128: look at http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/tick-karmic-20091119-1.png vs. http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/tick-lucid-20091210.png
<seb128> where is the chart?
<pitti> seb128: and see how the gnome-panel I/O reduced
<seb128> thanks
<chrisccoulson> and that's because the GDM's session is started without gconf
<pitti> seb128: g-panel> from 25 s I/O to some 5
<seb128> weird
<pitti> chrisccoulson: right, manual login
<pitti> but I'd say I'm pretty constant in pressing enter and my password
<pitti> when I bootchart, I hover  over enter when gdm appears
<pitti> I think the variance should be some 0.5 s
<seb128> bah
<seb128> login takes some 5 seconds on today's chart on my laptop...
<seb128> or 6 rather
<pitti> that's good
<pitti> how did you manage that?
<seb128> I don't know!
<seb128> I didn't change anything out of upgrading
<seb128> yesterday boot took 61 seconds
<seb128> today's one takes 41 seconds
<seb128> ureadahead was not working yesterday apparently
<seb128> or it took 1 second where it takes over 25 seconds today
<seb128> let me do a new chart just to see, brb
<seb128> ok it's constant
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/bootchart/seb128-laptop-lucid-20091210-5.png
<seb128> I don't start nautilus on that box though
<seb128> did anybody there tried to run bughugger on lucid?
<pitti> seb128: wow, your ureadahead process takes crazily long
<pitti> however, desktop startup is pretty good :)
<seb128> right
<pitti> gosh, your panel and compiz need next to no cpu/io
<seb128> not true
<chrisccoulson> its quite impressive how quickly everything starts after ureadahead finishes
<seb128> if you look at the cpu graph around login it's at 100%
<seb128> that doesn't really reflect on the chart colors for some reason though
<pitti> chrisccoulson: where did you see the "[manager_select_theme_for_job] gs-manager.c:250 (22:27:34): Could not find information for theme: fiberlamp" line?
<seb128> pitti, btw I had menu entries duplicated for things which got upgraded yesterday
<seb128> until restart that's it
<seb128> I think that's another bug due to your changes
<seb128> I will open it if I find a way to trigger the issue
<seb128> I did remove the cache before to test that gnome-screensaver bug though
<seb128> so it might just be weird interaction in cases where you delete the cache
<pitti> seb128: hm, a simple sudo touch /usr/share/applications/gedit.desktop doesn't reproduce it
<pitti> seb128: thanks
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i saw that when i ran "gnome-screensaver --debug --no-daemon", and let the screensaver activate
<pitti> ah, I tried with gnome-screensaver-properties (which also has this bug)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: thanks
<pitti> I already found the corresponding code, I just wondered where you got it
<chrisccoulson> i had a quick glance at the code last night, and i think the code path is triggered by not being able to fetch an Exec= value
<chrisccoulson> ah, you found it already :)
<pitti> I think I know what's going on
<seb128> pitti, the dup bug is easy to get, remove the cache and install a package with a desktop entry, the entry will be duplicated
<seb128> it's just a refresh issue though I think because it's fine after next start and the cache is correct
<pitti> ah, ok
<TeTeT> asac: any news on the root certificate addition to firefox?
<asac> TeTeT: everyone i asked said that its painful
<asac> to add that in a global way
<TeTeT> asac: so, there's no recommended way to doing that?
<asac> reason is that mozilla always rejects contributions that would make it easier
<asac> because they dont want distros to mess around with the root cert list shipped
<asac> TeTeT: yes. there is no recommended way
<TeTeT> asac: hmm, is there any way at all to do that?
<asac> there is. during build you can add more certs
<asac> but their is no way to do that from outside in a way that it wouldnt get wiped on upgrades
<TeTeT> asac: so there can only be additional root certificates for Ubuntu, not for a single custom site
<asac> right
<asac> but even for ubuntu we are not allowed to
<TeTeT> asac: because of redistribution rights?
<asac> imo we should file an upstream bug
<asac> yes trademark issues
<asac> let me check
<TeTeT> asac: can you file the upstream bug, or want me to do that?
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?query_format=advanced;version=Other%20Branch;component=Security;component=Security%3A%20CAPS;component=Security%3A%20PSM;component=Security%3A%20S%2FMIME;component=Security%3A%20UI;resolution=WONTFIX;resolution=DUPLICATE;resolution=---;product=Core
<asac> if there was a bug about it it should be in that list
<asac> i cant believe there was not bug about that ;)
<asac> asked again
<seb128> pitti, how likely are we going to get respins today? ie how careful should we be with uploads?
<pitti> seb128: I think the current images are final for a1
<TeTeT> asac: thanks
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks
<TeTeT> asac: in principle, could we fork ca-certificates for the customer and have them place their root cert there. When an update for ca-certificates would come, they'd have to merge and re package again
<asac> TeTeT: right. problem is that ca-certificates is not considered for mozilla
<asac> there was upstream discussion about that.... and we got turned down - basically because they want us to ship certs in sync with what they ship
<TeTeT> asac: oh, where are the mozilla certs then?
<asac> TeTeT: they have built-in certs. directly put into a shared lib during build time
<TeTeT> asac: what is /usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla about then?
<asac> libnssckbi.so
<asac> good question. i think thats just a dir maintained/used by ca-certificates package
<asac> where the ca-certificate maintainer dumps from time to time all the built-in certs to
<TeTeT> asac: I thought the lib is compiled via update-ca-certificates?
<asac> e.g. you can go and say: yeah, mozilla does a great job selecting ca-certs carefully ... i want to use those globally for other things likst openssl etc.
<TeTeT> guess I misunderstood the role of update-ca-certificates
<asac> TeTeT: ca-certificates are shared among other ssl libs
<asac> but not for libnss
<TeTeT> asac: ok
<asac> so it works for everything but mozilla/nss stuff
<TeTeT> asac: got it
<TeTeT> asac: there are two libnssckbi.so, one in xulrunner, one in nss. Which one does ff use?
<asac> TeTeT: i think the xulrunner one
<asac> everything else would be be a bug imo
<TeTeT> asac: ok
<pitti> seb128: there's a good chance that the fix for bug 494669 also fixes your issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494669 in gnome-menus "gnome screensaver only works with blank screen in lucid" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494669
<pitti> I messed up the file_ids
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks
<pitti> seb128: so, it's "purge gedit, drop cache, restart panel, install gedit" -> two gedit in the menu?
<pitti> hm, no, the cache is only read at the start of gnome-panel
<seb128> pitti, no, it's drop cache, dpkg -i gedit*.deb
<pitti> seb128: so g-panel started with an existing and valid cache?
<seb128> new cache is created and gedit is duped in menus
<seb128> yes
<seb128> hum, the mini didn't like today's update
<seb128> gnome-panel keeps using cpu and has empty bars displayed
<pitti> seb128: still can't reproduce
<pitti> I'm afraid I need a more detailled recipe
<seb128> pitti, using the current version or your fixed one?
<pitti> current
<seb128> ok, what I do is
<seb128> * start desktop
<seb128> * open menu, see one totem or gedit or whatever
<seb128> * sudo rm /usr/share/applications/desktop.locale....
<seb128> where desktop.local is the cache
<seb128> * open menu see they are still correct
<pitti> ok, I'm up to here now
<seb128> * sudo apt-get install --reinstall <something with a .desktop>
<seb128> or sudo dpkg -i *.deb for something
<seb128> * open menu, notice that the launcher for that specific desktop is displayed twice
<pitti> aah
<pitti> ok, got it
<seb128> good
<seb128> sorry I was not being clear before ;-)
<pitti> gnome-panel --replace -> one gedit; sudo apt-get install --reinstall gedit -> two entries
<pitti> no need to fiddle with the cache (it's only read at panel startup anyway)
<seb128> ok
<pitti> nice, will test that with the fixed version
<seb128> do you want me to open a bug about it?
<pitti> seb128: give me 2 mins, it's at dh_gencontrol
<pitti> seb128: ok, it's fixed
<pitti> as I suspected, it also stumbled over the wrong file_id
<pitti> it compares by file_id
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> good job
 * pitti hugs seb128, well I broke it in the first place :)
<pitti> but I really want to keep this patch
<pitti> it makes such a difference here
<pitti> yay, that also fixed software-center
<seb128> \o/
 * pitti loves that
<seb128> 3 bugs with one fix
<seb128> good ;-)
<pitti> well, it's three fixes actually, but still just one root cause
<seb128> \o/ gnome-panel works again on the mini config
<seb128> will teach me to enable ppas
<seb128> it was due to gtk csd
<pitti> meh, that third bit is so excruciatingly hard to fix :(
<seb128> re
<seb128> hum
<seb128> why is locale.alias read several times?
 * seb128 asks on #ubuntu-x
<chrisccoulson> pitti rocks \o/
<seb128> same question a .ICEauthority
<seb128> about
<seb128> it's read 4 times in a row
<pitti> asac: I fanned out all the unassigned MIRs now, FYI
<asac> hmm ... /me feels outrun. thx
<pitti> asac: I hope you aren't sad now :(
<asac> i am not ;)
<asac> i started to pick a few not-mobile ones for me last night ... but then never came back :/
<pitti> asac: so far I assigned the ARM ones to lool, since you already had a fair share
<pitti> but I guess it would be better if you had taken the ARM related ones and lool the others
<asac> pitti: yeah. i didnt pick the ones from the mobile team. as i wasnt sure if we do that or not
<pitti> since in the end it's your team who has to provide the support for those
<asac> usually i would suspect that server MIR member konws about server, but also is biased
<asac> ok
<pitti> asac: of course there's somewhat of a conflict between "we want that" and "we are the best people to review that"
<asac> thats the other perspective
<asac> i wasnt sure which perspective we prefer
<pitti> neither am I :)
<pitti> it probably can't hurt to take non-related packages
<asac> but i agree that having me review mobile feels better in the long run. /me needs to stay unbiased ;)
<pitti> and ask the team/tech lead for more input if in doubt
<asac> right
<asac> if that would work and doesnt start blocking teams thats better
<pitti> ideally, the MIR report sohuld be complete enough to be useful for an "outsider"
<asac> i think the team lead will notice and bug the assignee anyway
<asac> rather than just acking because its now needed
<pitti> asac: ok, so let's just stay with the "gut feeling and common sense", and slightly prefer reviewing other team's packages?
<pitti> lool: ^ any opinion?
<asac> yes
<lool> pitti: fine wiht me
<lool> Note: I'm helping with a booth at the arm symposium event, so will be mostly afk today
<rickspencer3>  /join #ubuntu-server
<rickspencer3> heh
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi pitti
<pitti> space matters! :)
<seb128> salut rickspencer3 ;-)
<rickspencer3> as a python programmer, you would think I know that
<rickspencer3> bonjour seb128
<rickspencer3> how is everyone today?
 * rickspencer3 has a full callendar for the next 3 hours
<Zylogue> Hello, everyone!  I have menu's missing in applications such as evolution, empathy, gnome-terminal and others.  It appears the missing menu bar is only in gnome applications.  Programs such as thunderbird and firefox are not affected.  How do I get the menu bars back?
<rickspencer3> Zylogue, is this on Lucid?
<Zylogue> rick, no.  Actually Fedora, but I have seen several other questions similar to thin in ubuntu forums that did not have answers.  I was hoping to find one here.
<seb128> rickspencer3, okish, spending lot of time on nautilus speed without getting anything out of it
<seb128> it's a bit frustrating
<seb128> gtk csd breaks gnome-panel on my boot speed config btw...
<rickspencer3> Zylogue, oh, well this is a channel where we collaborate on creating the next version of ubuntu desktop, so we probably won't be able to help much
<seb128> it uses cpu for ever and never display any content
<rickspencer3> oh?
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<seb128> rickspencer3, somebody else commented on the bug having the same issue
<rickspencer3> let me talk to robbiew, I think the plan was to not let things in that wreck start up time
<rickspencer3> oh, it's not a start up issue, just a bug?
<seb128> rickspencer3, oh no
<seb128> rickspencer3, right, it just breaks gnome-panel
<seb128> "just" ;-)
<rickspencer3> "just:
<rickspencer3> :)
<kenvandine> seb128, ok
<seb128> I've not be able to tell if it makes a difference on speed due to that though
<rickspencer3> seb128, maybe take a break from nautilus start time for a day?
<seb128> rickspencer3, yes, I will do that once I think, thanks
<pitti> rickspencer3: on the bright side, karmic boot time was 89 s for me; now it's at 49 :)
<rickspencer3> yes, good progress has been made already
<rickspencer3> and I have lots of faith in seb128, and I note it's only December 10th
<rickspencer3> ;)
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<pitti> seb128: shall we replace it with midnight commander, do you think?
<seb128> well I think we will finish by not running nautilus nor compiz
<pitti> much faster than naughtylus
<seb128> but *shrug* let's see
<seb128> all what we win is good for users anyway and as pitti pointed we are already much better than we did in karmic
<Zylogue> rickspencer3, thanks.
<mvo> seb128: no nautilus you think?
<seb128> mvo, yes, no desktop
<seb128> like run nautilus the first time somebody open a location
 * mvo nods
<seb128> I might be wrong though
<seb128> but I'm adding markers to nautilus and stacing it for a day now
<seb128> and lot of startup time is actually things we need to do
<seb128> like fontconfig reading fonts
<seb128> gtk reading icon caches
<seb128> libx11 reading x11 cookies for session registration
<seb128> etc etc
<seb128> and we have lot of fonts, lot of icons, ...
<pitti> I wonder if we can clean up the fontconfig stuff
<pitti> seb128: it seems curious to me why only nautilus is interested in fontconfig? shouldn't it affect all apps?
<seb128> it's not nautilus only
<seb128> but I've been profiling that one
<seb128> we have the fontconfig init cost at session login once anyway
<bigon> kenvandine: hi, how comes empathy-dbg pkg doesn't exist in empathy debian/control file on lucid?
<seb128> bigon, dunno but those are of not use with dbgsym anyway
<seb128> they just pollute mirrors and the apt indexes
<bigon> right but there is nothing in the changelog
<bigon> seb128: is there anyplan to enable empathy with geoloc stuff?
<seb128> no
<seb128> not for lucid at least
<bigon> ok
<seb128> we discussed it at uds, desrt reviewed geoclue
<seb128> it's buggy, crashy and not ready to be used
<seb128> he tested with 2 gps, ip reverse, etc
<seb128> and upstream says geoclue is not actively maintained
<bigon> mmm ok
<seb128> would be lot of effort for no real benefit
<seb128> it's rather a gadget in empathy than something useful
<seb128> we did consider it because we wanted to use it in the installer and clock applet though
<bigon> seb128: and only enabling the map?
<seb128> what does the map do if you don't use geoclue?
<seb128> can it be installed without the geoclue libs, etc?
<bigon> n900 publish localisation :p
<bigon> only champlain
<rickspencer3> tseliot, hi
<mclasen> would be so nice if someone picked up the upstream ball there...
<seb128> indeed
<tseliot> rickspencer3: hi
<rickspencer3> tseliot, call time?
<seb128> we might have a look to work on that next cycle but we can't this cycle, too much to do with the coming lts and priority is not on new features
<tseliot> rickspencer3: yep
 * pitti creates lucid retracer chroots
<pitti> seb128: ^ FYI
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> I think we need to enable apport soon
<seb128> ok
<pitti> good night everyone!
<seb128> 'night pitti
 * seb128 just finished going through a nautilus strace and taking notes
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - did you find anything interesting?
<seb128> well
<seb128> it's rather a boring list of what is done
<seb128> sec
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/nautilus
<seb128> has the notes
<seb128> the first column is the time from the strace
<seb128> I will have a look tomorrow to what we can cut
<seb128> the early start doesn't seem to waste a lot
<seb128> but there quite some time spent reading all the icon dirs
<seb128> translations
<seb128> the backgrounds
<seb128> custom icons, bookmarks, etc
<seb128> some things could perhaps be done better
<seb128> like the bookmark list seems to be updated several times
<seb128> strace is probably not the best tool to see where cpu is spent too
<chrisccoulson> yeah, there seems to be lots and lots of things which use small amounts of time, which increases the effort needed to gain improvements
<chrisccoulson> "12.216: use .X11-unix socket" - i take it that is part of drawing the background?
<seb128> I started having too much of that and didn't investigate from the background part
<seb128> I will do that later or tomorrow
<seb128> but it's opening the background image several times
<seb128> and doing some mmaping, socket writing, etc
<seb128> dunno why all that though
<seb128> urg, I'm late for sport need to run
<seb128> see you later
<seb128> bbl
<asac> pitti: bug 495161 ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 495161 in cryptsetup "initramfs cryptroot hook bloats armel initrd by adding >13M of compressed modules" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495161
<asac> pitti: you just did the merge i guess. anyone i should assign that to? or look on my own? etc. let me know
<Amaranth> gah, it's compiz bug day
 * Amaranth is flooded
<Amaranth> pedro_: You have to give me whatever script you're using to flood my inbox with 50 mails a minute :)
<pedro_> Amaranth, sure, but it's just a silly script to close bug numbers, you need to pass the numbers to it anyways
<Amaranth> oh, nevermind then
<Amaranth> bryce_ has a much better script for that, it checks for bugs incomplete for > 30 days and closes them automatically
<pedro_> right, i just prefer to have an extra look in case i'm missing something
<Sarvatt> yeah mailbox recieving 1100 mails from ubuntu-x in an hour can attest to that :D
<bryce_> Amaranth, I'd be happy to extend that to run on compiz as well if you'd like (I'm slowly working on generalizing my scripts for more than just X.org)
<pedro_> heh
<bryce_> hehe
<Amaranth> bryce_: I already run it with some modifications for compiz
<bryce_> Amaranth, aha kewl
<Amaranth> is the archive frozen?
 * Amaranth has a fix for panel applet shadows
<Sarvatt> open again now
<Amaranth> they don't show their shadow when on top of another window but that's an applet bug as they have the same problem with metacity
<Amaranth> but at least the shadow goes away
<Amaranth> hmm, I never did learn how to sign a package where someone else's name is in the changelog
<Amaranth> there, invest-applet users can stop yelling at me now
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - if you're building a source package with someone else in the changelog, you can run "debuild -S -sa -k<KEYID>
<chrisccoulson> (if you haven't figured that out already)
<Amaranth> I did, but only after I redid the changelog to have my name :)
<chrisccoulson> i just have DEBSIGN_KEYID= set in ~/.devscripts
<Amaranth> ooh, didn't know about that one
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: does the key need to be in quotes?
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - it doesn't need to be in quotes
<chrisccoulson> i think that works anyway. i must have set it in the past for some reasons, and all packages I build are magically signed by me :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: you seem to know to what /tmp/.X11-unix/X* are used
<Amaranth> grr, another FTBFS on armel
<Amaranth> still KDE stuff
 * Amaranth starts pretending armel doesn't exist, get happier
<Amaranth> s/get/gets/
<didrocks> :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, how is the Dx release going?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, it's going :)
<rickspencer3> MacSlow seems under some stress
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, are you going to get a ppa and some uploads done today?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, a bunch done already :)
<kenvandine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/LucidWeeklyReleases
<rickspencer3> so this:  	
<rickspencer3> 0.2.6+r156-0ubuntu1
 * kenvandine has been upload to both ppa and lucid  :)
<rickspencer3> means that something was released?
<kenvandine> means uploaded
<rickspencer3> how can we tell if it's been in a ppa?
<kenvandine> https://launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/+archive/indicator-core-ppa/+packages
<kenvandine> ppa is for karmic packages
<rickspencer3> k
<rickspencer3> I'll leave you to it ;)
<kenvandine> :)
 * rickspencer3 gets lunch
<kenvandine> been a busy day
<kenvandine> i hope to take a lunch break soonish :)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: have a good lunch :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, well the first one is the hardest :)
<kenvandine> and doing everything twice :)
<rickspencer3> twice?
<johanbr> the first lunch? :)
<rickspencer3> once to ppa and once to upload?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> johanbr, haha :)
<rickspencer3> hmm
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, not that much dupe work
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, at least you can upload yourself now
<kenvandine> but  the snapshots of indicator-session was a pain
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> well, that sounded odd
<kenvandine> had to use different revisions for karmic and lucid
<rickspencer3> at least you can do the uploads
<kenvandine> empathy versions
<rickspencer3> $sudo apt-get install kenvandine
<kenvandine> yeah... that helps a lot :)
<rickspencer3> I'll look at the dx burndowns when I get back
<rickspencer3> laters
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks, sorry, i had to go for dinner and spend some time with baby :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: no pb ;) I was wondering how you can be sure that when nautilus is using the X11 socket, it's for drawing the background
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - i'm not sure, it was just a guess :)
<chrisccoulson> but it happens right after loading the background
<chrisccoulson> i should run it through xtrace and find out ;)
<didrocks> oh ok, I was thinking it was some kind of blackmagic command to introspect X11 action ^^
<didrocks> xtrace? never used that :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - xtrace is awesome. it's helped me track down weird crashes due to X errors several times now
<didrocks> seems interesting, I'll give it a try
<didrocks> installed ;)
<chrisccoulson> it's definately worth having a play around with :)
<didrocks> ok, so I have my blackmagic command now ;)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - you just run it like "xtrace -d:x -D:y -k", where "x" is your local X display number, and "y" is a number to use for the proxy display
<chrisccoulson> and then you run the application you want to debug like "DISPLAY=:y:0 <command>" so that the application connects to the proxy
<didrocks> ok, and then, I change the DISPLAY variable before launching an application, right?
<didrocks> yeah :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's right :)
<didrocks> no need to run xtrace as root?
<chrisccoulson> i don't think so. i don't think there should be a need to run as root, as long as it is permitted to connect to the display you're trying to forward to
<chrisccoulson> in fact, i need to inspect an xtrace log from somebody now :)
<didrocks> ahah :)
<seb128> re
<chrisccoulson> i think i need to stop photographing the baby now. f-spot is starting to not like me
<seb128> lol
<chrisccoulson> hello Guest48955
<chrisccoulson> you're in disguise again?
<Guest48955> chrisccoulson, :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey
<robert_ancell> damn buggy xchat
<robert_ancell> seb128, do you know if lintian checks if patches have patch header or if that support is going to be added?
<seb128> no clue
<chrisccoulson> i don't think it checks at the moment. i've not seen any warnings yet due to missing patch headers, and there are plenty of packages which don't have them
<robert_ancell> ugh, it's written in perl.  I'm not fixing it
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell - i take it you don't like perl ;)
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, you read right :)
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey is a1 out - I can push more packages now?
<seb128> yes
<chrisccoulson> i need to start working on some more packages, and test my new internet connection :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you got faster internet?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i've got 1Mbps upload now
<seb128> cool
<chrisccoulson> my download is not much faster than before (9Mbps)
 * seb128 scp files to the dc box and wget the orig tarball there to upload
<chrisccoulson> but i hope my additional upload bandwidth will make a difference
<seb128> at least for things which take a while to upload
<robert_ancell> seb128, can you push gnome-control-center - it doesn't seem to be added to the ubuntu-desktop list
<robert_ancell> pitti, ^^^ can you get gnome-control-center added to the list
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok
<robert_ancell> looking at gnome-panel merge, does "DEB_DH_BUILDDEB_ARGS := -- -Zbzip2" do anything important?
<RAOF> That compresses the deb with bzip2 rather than gzip, right?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, that's what I'm guessing but there's no reason given in the changelog why that
<robert_ancell> 's being explicitly done
<RAOF> To make the .deb smaller, I'd guess.
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - what are your thoughts about bug 487165?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 487165 in compiz "screensaver unlock dialog under other windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487165
<seb128> robert_ancell, it spares quite some CD space
<robert_ancell> seb128, so why don
<robert_ancell> 't we do that for all packages?
<seb128> because it's quite slower too
 * robert_ancell is still getting used to his new keyboard, the enter key is where my apostrophe was
<chrisccoulson> do you think that extending the compiz hack which unredirects the screensaver window on nvidia, to apply to all hardware, would work around issues like that?
<seb128> and cpu expensive
<seb128> we did it for selected packages where it's worth the cost
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, I'll note that in the changelog
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> good job on the gnome-control-center merge, impressive
<seb128> if you feel we don't have anything to win from the merge and it's a time waster feel free to ignore it
<seb128> we did that for gvfs, debian changes where not really useful or the contrary
<seb128> like they changed the lib to be a private one and added some complexity for bsd builds
<seb128> we are almost done with merges I think, good
<seb128> there is still evolution-data-server which should be trivial if somebody wants to do it
<seb128> evolution a bit less trivial but not too complicated
<seb128> and gnome-applets which might not be worth it
<robert_ancell> seb128, I don't think we gain a lot but if we don't do it we'll never be able to merge in the future
<seb128> right...
<seb128> robert_ancell, it's a shame you spend the cycle in oem new that you got the zest of being a packager there ;-)
<seb128> new -> now
<seb128> in any case thanks again for the work on merges
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh, why does gnome-applets pre-depend on dpkg?  Don't all packages implicitly require it?
<seb128> it needs a version which understands bzip2 to be installed before it
<seb128> older dpkg versions didn't do bzip2 and would fail to unpack it
<seb128> so pre-depends says to install the newer dpkg before gnome-applets is unpacked
<seb128> a depends would not garanty the unpack order and it could break
<rickspencer3> hey guys, I mooched off of robbiew's wiki page for release status, and made one for us:
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/FeatureStatus/Desktop/Alpha2
<seb128> rickspencer3, nice
<rickspencer3> for some reason OLS doesn't have a2 burndown
 * rickspencer3 will investigate tomorrow
<seb128> is the trend line for dx correct?
<seb128> their first bar was wrong, I guess it assumes the value should have been the second bar one
<rickspencer3> seb128, yes, pitti adjusted it for them
<seb128> ok, good
<seb128> hum
<seb128> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-empathy-indicator seems buggy
<seb128> the alpha3 items are not on the lucid list
 * rickspencer3 looks
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: unredirecting the screensaver used to be a source of security bugs, actually
<rickspencer3> oh
<rickspencer3> yeah
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - oh, i didn't know that
<chrisccoulson> never mind ;)
<rickspencer3> seb128, actually, so far as I know the "lucid" lists are not really useful
<rickspencer3> only the a2 ones are accurate iirc
<seb128> hum
<seb128> works items are targetted for alpha2 by default?
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: but I'm not sure what is going on with that bug, the screensaver (afaik) does everything right to get put always on top and I've never seen that happen with any other apps :/
<rickspencer3> I think that once the bp gets targeted for a2, it kind of drops out of the lucid one
<rickspencer3> so the work items show up in a2, or in lucid, but not both
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - yeah, that's quite a strange one, and I don't know how it can happen either
<chrisccoulson> and being unreproducible makes it difficult too
<chrisccoulson> hmmm
<seb128> rickspencer3, and in case of those alpha3, nowhere
<seb128> rickspencer3, I would expect the lucid list to have everything, alpha2 + not milestoned
<seb128> rickspencer3, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-social-from-the-start has a similar bug
<seb128> rickspencer3, only half of the items are counted
<seb128> or a bit less in this one
<seb128> alpha-3 and beta-1 items are on no trend
 * seb128 wonders how many work items are not on the lucid list
<Keybuk> seb128: I noticed a problem that because the graphs are broken down by team-who-owns-the-spec, not team-the-person-whose-work-item-it-is, people miss them
<Keybuk> e.g. all the work items on foundation specs assigned to desktop people
<seb128> good point
<seb128> I've no clue if I've any work item in foundation specs
<Keybuk> you have one
<Keybuk> which I'm going to do anyway :p
<seb128> ok, good
<seb128> which one? ;-)
<Keybuk> it's a work item to upload gdm with a patch I'm supposed to find
<Keybuk> which is clearly a needless work item :p
<Keybuk> because I can commit and upload it JUST FINE
<seb128> hehe
<chrisccoulson> ah, tonight is going to be a fun night
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how so?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - baby is waking up already, and i've not even managed to get to bed yet
<chrisccoulson> normally i can sleep for a couple of hours before she wakes up ;)
<seb128> oh, good luck ;-)
<seb128> getting sleep is overated anyway...
<chrisccoulson> it's a good job i'm only working 4 hours tomorrow :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i agree that sleep is overrated
<seb128> hehe
<chrisccoulson> thats what weekends are for!
<seb128> weekend! ;-)
<seb128> still friday to go though
<chrisccoulson> i consider friday as part of the weekend now, because i never get to do any work
<seb128> if I can't sleep until 10am it's not weekend ;-)
<chrisccoulson> my friday morning consists of coffee, check e-mails, have a chat, breakfast, coffee, departmental brief, team meeting and then home :)
<seb128> every has its own metric :-)
<seb128> everybody has his own metric :-)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<seb128> can't type, could be time to get some sleep anyway
<chrisccoulson> it's still quite early ;)
<seb128> I plan to have another look at nautilus straces tomorrow
<seb128> yeah, but I know that end of week tend to be not as productive when I'm tired
<chrisccoulson> yeah, you might need some sleep for that. i'll get back to working on gconf, gnome-session and g-s-d tomorrow afternoon
<seb128> ie I'm rather in mood for bug triage, email, etc on friday usually
<seb128> which are useful things to do too
<seb128> but I want to look at boot speed tomorrow ;-)
<seb128> anyway, good night everybody
<seb128> see you tomorrow
<asac> night seb128
<chrisccoulson> good night :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you should go take care of the baby and get sleep too
<seb128> 'night guys
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-12-11
 * rickspencer3 braces for $sudo apt-get dist-upgrade tonight
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, have you not gone lucid yet?
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, not yet
<rickspencer3> but tonight
<Amaranth> rickspencer3: Should be fun
<Amaranth> I hope your computer doesn't have an accelerometer
<Amaranth> Xorg decided my accelerometer was a joystick so when I'd bump my desk or press on the keyboard it'd cause it to move a little which would move my mouse to the center of the screen
<Amaranth> was good times
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> I will be upgrading my desktop first, so should be ok
<Amaranth> Once I figured it out it was pretty awesome, actually
<Amaranth> I picked my laptop up and moved it around to open a terminal and turn it off :)
<rickspencer3> hehe
<Keybuk> Amaranth: what was the button click?
 * Keybuk has images of Amaranth slamming his laptop onto the floor to click on things
<Amaranth> Keybuk: Probably dropping the laptop but I just used the mouse for that :P
<Keybuk> you know what this means?
<Keybuk> X HAS HOT-PLUGGABLE ACCELEROMETERS!
 * Keybuk images the possibilities
<Keybuk> ...err...possibility
<Keybuk> ...err...
<Amaranth> heh
<Keybuk> damnit
<Keybuk> I just realised why this kernel build is taking forever
<Keybuk> forgot to comment out the additional flavours
<Amaranth> building 5 kernels is always fun
<Keybuk> I had to turn my heating off :p
<rickspencer3> Keybuk, is that kernel build going to make the desktop come up faster?
<rickspencer3> hehe
<Keybuk> rickspencer3: it includes a patch to the i915 KMS driver
<rickspencer3> we're down to 11.82s
<Keybuk> rickspencer3: I saw
<rickspencer3> chip chip chip
<Keybuk> rickspencer3: I love the fact that a quick bug fix to the X package got it within budget
<Amaranth> rickspencer3: based on previous experience I think my compiz packaging changes will drop that down to 11
<Keybuk> I don't think tjaalton even realised it was a performance problem
<Keybuk> though that being said
<Keybuk> xkbcomp caching isn't working
<Keybuk> so X may get even faster again
<Amaranth> If X gets under budget we could use some of that time :)
<rickspencer3> Amaranth, thank you :)
<Amaranth> rickspencer3: but seb128 doesn't seem to want me to do it the way I am
<rickspencer3> hmm
<Amaranth> so I'll have to have ugly package names like compiz-plugins-universe
<rickspencer3> usually turns out seb128 is right ;)
<Amaranth> Well I want to add about 70 new binary packages (one for each plugin) instead of just splitting things into "stuff we use" and "stuff we don't use"
<rickspencer3> hmm
<rickspencer3> s'lot
<asac> 70 binary packages feels bad ;)
<asac> without knowing anything ;)
<Amaranth> we have a lot of plugins :)
<Amaranth> actually it'd be 54 new binary packages
<asac> yeah. but maybe packages is not the right mechanism to split them up on a one-by-one base
<Amaranth> since I wouldn't split the compiz-fusion-plugins-extra package
<asac> what would we gain by such a split?
<Amaranth> well the main goal is to not install plugins we don't use
<asac> e.g. how does that reflect on user experience?
<Amaranth> but I figured why I was in there I could make it possible for users to only install the plugins they actually use as well
<asac> why not? disk usage (unlikely) startup time due to unneeded loading?
<asac> (why not ship not used plugins)
<rickspencer3> asac, compiz only loads the plugins in use?
<asac> i dont know
<asac> ;)
<Amaranth> well not installing compiz-fusion-plugins-extra cut 0.5 seconds off login time
<asac> i want to understand the motiviation. maybe it loads everything on startup and just disregards what is not used (this would indicate that not installing it might help in time consumptioN)
<Keybuk> what happens if you link all the plugins into compiz itself?
<Keybuk> so instead of loading 1,461,395 .so files
<Amaranth> compiz stats at least the .so and the .xml file and libcompizconfig (and thus compiz via the ccp plugin) loads the information for _every_ installed plugin
<Keybuk> it just has them all built in?
<Amaranth> Keybuk: I was thinking about that, actually
<Amaranth> link at least some of them directly to compiz and hack it so when it tries to load those plugins it just dlopens itself
<Keybuk> no
<Keybuk> no dlopen
<Keybuk> link them directly to compiz with an array of structures
<Amaranth> we already dlopen and I don't want to hack that much :P
<Keybuk> which have function pointers
<Keybuk> that's my whole point you numpty
<Keybuk> dlopen() is slow
<Keybuk> the relocations caused by dlopen() are slow
<Amaranth> I was talking to get rid of the IO
<asac> dlopen is slow for already loaded stuff even?
<Keybuk> there is no I/O
<Keybuk> asac: yes, because you still relocate
<Amaranth> hrm
 * Keybuk sees nothing but CPU
<asac> hmm. thought some scope might just fail quick saying "already loaded"
<Amaranth> I see a little IO on mine
<Keybuk> and I would bet money that at least some of that is the overhead of dlopen()ing everything
<Keybuk> rather than just having them builtin with an array of structures
<asac> instead of doing all the actual linking etc.
<Amaranth> oh, that reminds me, we're screwing up huge with compiz right now
<asac> also adding so many packages kicks our already slow packaging index a bit further
<Amaranth> the first time compiz is loaded the ccp plugin loads the XML files and writes out protobuf versions which it can then use instead
<Amaranth> they load a lot faster
<Amaranth> but I'm pretty sure we don't generate those for the .deb so when you guys bootchart the first boot after install...
<asac> where does it load that to atm? user home?
<asac> protobuf that is
<Amaranth> asac: yeah, ~/.cache/compizconfig/
<Amaranth> much less CPU time to parse protobuf vs XML (especially since it uses XPath)
<asac> so can that be pregenerated in a system location?
<asac> would that be useful? or does that need to be regenned because of user settings anyway?
<Amaranth> although in the bootcharts by the time you see it spawn compiz-decorator all plugins and settings are initialized and most of the CPU usage is after that
<Amaranth> asac: It only needs to change when the xml file changes
<asac> those are system xml files?
<Amaranth> right
<asac> e.g. could be done by a trigger or update-compiz-stuff in postinst?
<Amaranth> the user settings are in gconf
<Amaranth> it could, yes
<asac> ok. but changing those user settings would also require a full cache regen?
<asac> in .cache... ?
<Amaranth> but then compiz would build-dep on libcompizconfig
<Amaranth> no, changing user settings has nothing to do with the xml or protobuf files
<asac> ok
<asac> how much time would you think will those protobuf files save?
<asac> is that worth the effort?
<Amaranth> dunno
<asac> ;)
<Amaranth> I'd need to do a clean install of lucid then two boots
<asac> what state do they remember?
<Amaranth> the protobuf files hold exactly the same information as the xml files
<asac> so you still need to open .so's to decide whether you want that loaded or not?
<Amaranth> so plugin dependencies, options, descriptions of the plugins and the options
<asac> plugins
<Amaranth> bleh, I bet that's why removing compiz-fusion-plugins-extra saved so much time
<Amaranth> asac: no, compiz should just be loading the core.xml file and the plugins and xml files for plugins specified on the command line then ccp tells it what the active_plugins setting is and it loads those plugins and xml files
<Amaranth> but compiz can also tell you what plugins are enabled and I'm pretty sure it checks that on startup by stat'ing everything in /usr/lib/compiz...
<Amaranth> s/enabled/installed/
<asac> hmm
<asac> stating or dlopening?
<asac> Amaranth: ?
<Amaranth> just stat, iirc
<asac> that should be quite quick. if its just a timestamp compare
<asac> at least i dont have a zilions of files there ;)
<asac> so the xml files parsing would be saved by doing the caching?
<Amaranth> ok, it doesn't stat all the plugins unless you ask it to via dbus so that isn't a problem
<Amaranth> so the main thing is going to be core reading the XML files (required) and not having the protobuf cache for libcompizconfig
<asac> right. and the protobuf saves us from doing more parsing?
<Amaranth> but at least on my latest bootchart almost all the CPU usage is _after_ compiz-decorator is started which means at that point compiz has initialized all the plugins and loaded all of their settings from gconf
<Amaranth> so the only way to know if there is any win at all is to try it
<asac> yeah. probably
<Amaranth> so I need a clean lucid install and bootcharts for the first boot and the second boot
<Amaranth> I have no idea how people are producing bootcharts for their mini 10v systems though
<Amaranth> If the first boot already has bootchart and that is being used this could be a win
<Amaranth> if not, we've already got the protobuf files
<Amaranth> but that does seem to prove dlopen isn't hurting at all unlike what Keybuk was saying
<Keybuk> I produce lots of bootcharts for mini10vs
<Keybuk> what charts would you like?
<Amaranth> Keybuk: When you do the daily bootcharts is that automated?
<Keybuk> yes
<Amaranth> If so, is that the very first boot into the installed system?
<Keybuk> second boot
<Amaranth> Ok, so now I'm lost
<Keybuk> what would you like to know?
<Amaranth> What the heck compiz is doing using so much CPU _after_ it has loaded all of the plugins and their configuration :)
<Keybuk> I suspect printf() will be your friend
<Amaranth> If you look on your bootchart all the compiz CPU usage is after compiz-decorator starts but that doesn't start until compiz is "finished" loading
<Keybuk> some deferred work in the main loop perhaps?
<Keybuk> an idle timer function?
<Amaranth> I don't think we even have those
<Keybuk> http://people.canonical.com/~scott/tmp/max-lucid-20091209-1.png
<Amaranth> wow that's a very long chart
<Keybuk> that's a "first boot" chart of alpha 1
<Keybuk> http://people.canonical.com/~scott/tmp/max-lucid-20091209-2.png
<Keybuk> that's the "second boot" chart
<Keybuk> (the second boot charts are the ones that get published on daily-bootcharts)
<Keybuk> Amaranth: mine are longer than most people's ... I don't like to brag
<Amaranth> heh, what is up with udevd there?
<Keybuk> nothing
<Keybuk> bootchart normally condenses things a bit
<Amaranth> ok on your charts compiz is showing a lot of CPU usage before compiz-decorator loads too
<Keybuk> hides a lot of the detail
<Amaranth> but most of it is still after
<Keybuk> when I generate them myself, I tell it not to do that, so I get all of the processes and detail
<Keybuk> they're less easy to read, but have more information
<Keybuk> Amaranth: so what I'd do is start sticking printfs throughout compiz
<Amaranth> this is going to suck :P
<Keybuk> grab the kernel uptime clock and put that at the front
<Keybuk> (or just write to the kmsg device)
<Keybuk> then you'll have numbers that tell you how far into the boot it was doing what
<Amaranth> oh, it looks like robert-ancell already did all of this
<Amaranth> there is a nice 090_profiling patch in compiz that just needs a build flag to enable
<Amaranth> a nice patch which I broke with my changes, whee
<Keybuk> don't you just hate that
<Keybuk> gcc has stuff to add profiling hooks to functions too
<Keybuk> that's quite handy
<Keybuk> you build your source with extra flags
<Keybuk> and LD_PRELOAD in a hook library when you run it
<Keybuk> your hook gets called for every function call
<Keybuk> so you can instrument it
<Amaranth> neat
<Amaranth> if I'm reading this correctly even with a warm cache and already logged in compiz takes 2.14 seconds to load :/
<Amaranth> takes 0.01 seconds to load and parse the core.xml file, not as bad as I thought
<Amaranth> 0.06 seconds to load our "required" plugins (ccp, move, resize, decoration, place)
<Amaranth> oh, and crap
<Amaranth> it loads the settings for each plugin as it loads the plugin (duh) so we've only loaded those 5 plugins when compiz-decorator starts
<Amaranth> I'll have to check this on boot but it looks like loading most of the plugins is "free"
<Amaranth> except of course for the ones we absolutely want to have (wall, animation, commands, etc)
<Amaranth> brb, rebooting
<Amaranth> hmm, according to this compiz starts in about 0.6 seconds on boot
<Amaranth> but 0.77 the second boot (with ureadahead that time)
<Amaranth> hrm
<Keybuk> on your bootchart?
<Amaranth> no, with this profiling patch
<Keybuk> I think you're getting too preoccupied with when compiz hits the main loop
<Amaranth> it goes from startup to the first time eventLoop is idle
<Keybuk> if it hits the main loop quickly, that's nice
<Keybuk> it's still churning away
<Keybuk> so whatever is eating all the CPU must be happening afterwards
<Amaranth> and apparently compiz does have idle timers because all plugin loading happens in the eventLoop
<Amaranth> so the first time it is idle that should mean it is done loading
<Amaranth> it hits the first idle after it has loaded all of the plugins and their settings, anyway
<Amaranth> so any further processing is within the plugins and the (most likely) unavoidable overhead of using compiz
<Amaranth> at this point I'm thinking using metacity by default in lucid is going to be far less painful then trying to optimize the animation plugin
<Keybuk> why is there any animation?
<Keybuk> nothing is happening on screen
<Keybuk> just a big window in front of everything with a bit of a throbber
<Amaranth> Keybuk: the animation plugin does something with basically every X event
<Keybuk> can we turn that plugin off until we're ready? :p
<Amaranth> compiz sort of "flashes" when you enable/disable a plugin
<Keybuk> so make the plugin start "off"
<Keybuk> and don't hook into X until it's turned "on"
<Amaranth> hmm, actually it doesn't seem to flash anymore
<Amaranth> heck we could delay enabling every plugin except ccp, move, resize, place, and decoration if you want to go down that route
<Amaranth> oh, and session
<Keybuk> why do we even need those?
<Keybuk> we have no windows to move, resize, place or decorate
<Keybuk> just one big plymouth/xsplash window which was already in the right place anyway
<Amaranth> well we need ccp, session, and decoration so we can put everything back where it was before (if you saved a session)
<Amaranth> the others are just the ones we force you to have enabled and the way we do that prevents us from doing any tricks with delayed loading
<Keybuk> it doesn't need to get put back until after everything else is loaded surely?
<Amaranth> Do you want xsplash to go away _then_ have all of your windows gain a decoration and jump to the proper position?
<Keybuk> no
<Keybuk> just do it last
<Keybuk> in one step
<Amaranth> otherwise for the rest I guess I just need compiz to hook into the same thing xsplash does to know when to go away
<Amaranth> of course now we're cheating and dumping all the CPU load right at the time the user is going to start trying to use the system...
<Keybuk> no, just before
<Amaranth> but I guess we do that with other things too
<Keybuk> basically
<Amaranth> right, it'll start happening while xsplash is doing the fade
<Keybuk> if you're saying that CPU load is all compiz responding to things that are happening that the user can't see anyway
<Keybuk> why not disable all that
<Keybuk> and then, just before xsplash goes away, do it all in one great big lump
<Keybuk> then take xsplash away
<Keybuk> no
<Keybuk> do it before xsplash fades
<Amaranth> uh, how?
<Keybuk> co-operate between the two
<Amaranth> I'd like to point out compiz doesn't do dbus
<Keybuk> xsplash tells compiz it's going to fade, and waits for compiz to say "I'm done"
<Keybuk> that kind of thing
<Keybuk> really?
 * Keybuk spies a compiz dbus plugin
<Amaranth> well, we have a dbus plugin but then we'd have to load a plugin :P
<Amaranth> Yeah, I sort of wrote that plugin :P
<Keybuk> you said loading plugins was free :p
<Keybuk> and were blaming what the plugins did when nobody could see <g>
<Keybuk> all I'm pointing out is that there's a solution for any problem :D
<Amaranth> well looking at the profiling the delta between loading that plugin and loading the next is 0.01 or so
<Amaranth> sure but a solution that requires 10 hours of work is going to take a month for me to finish
<Keybuk> that's cool
<Keybuk> we have more than four
<Keybuk> for now, adding sleep (10) into compiz startup would be a good way to find out if that was the problem? :p
<Keybuk> if we make compiz start, init, then just sleep
<Keybuk> see what happens
<Amaranth> yeah, I could put that right before eventLoop, would be a great way of seeing if all of this is happening in the eventLoop anyway
<Keybuk> if you throw me a deb (PPA is good) then I'll happily test it out on the mini
<Amaranth> hrm, I really need another computer to run this stuff on
<Amaranth> having to keep rebooting the one I'm on IRC with is lame
 * Amaranth debates wiping out the computer people play games on
<Amaranth> Keybuk: btw, that idea of linking plugins directly to compiz is starting to sound better and better
<Amaranth> I've thought up a way to do it without getting too crazy and would still allow loading plugins the normal way
<Keybuk> oh? :)
<Keybuk> usual way is that each plugin has some kind of struct-o-function-pointers
<Keybuk> which is what you find with dlopen() anyway
<Amaranth> And we do, right
<Keybuk> to build them in, you just have a script make a C file that turns those into an array
<Keybuk> then for (plugin **p = builtin_plugins; p && *p; p++)
<Keybuk>   *p->init()
<Keybuk> type thing
<Amaranth> yep, will look at that this weekend
<Keybuk> this is
<Keybuk> exactly
<Keybuk> how the kernel works ;)
<Keybuk> if you =y, you get the same code (mostly)
<Keybuk> then an auto-generated C file that has pointers to them all
<Amaranth> of course if I also want to make compiz stop loading the XML for the plugins this could get somewhat more complicated
<Amaranth> but XPath is apparently not as slow as I thought
<Amaranth> Either way compiz in lucid is going to look nothing like upstream though :/
<Amaranth> but they do want to be able to compile plugins into core upstream as well so I suppose I could just port the stuff to the C++ code and submit it there once I'm done
<Omen_20> hi. can u use the same image ud install from a cd, on a usb pendrive?
<robert_ancell> Omen_20, yes, use System>Administration>Startup Disk Creator
<jmarsden> See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Omen_20> oh ok. so this makes an iso image usable from a pendrive?
<robert_ancell> yes
<Omen_20> sweet. thanks! I hoped there was an easy way. CDs were starting to feel wasteful and now that im on break and have a TB drive I want to try out tons of stuff.
<robert_ancell> Omen_20, np, have fun!
<Omen_20> :D
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<glatzor> morning pitti
<pitti> hey glatzor
<glatzor> hello bryce, do you know how I could access the icon of a window from gtk?
<glatzor> bryce, the WM_ICON_NAME property doesn't seem to be handled very well by metacity
<glatzor> it is just the same as WM_NAME
<tjaalton> Keybuk: what was a performance problem?
<baptistemm> heya
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> hello desktopers
<chrisccoulson> hello seb128
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> did you manage to sleep at all? ;-)
<seb128> you seem to always be there :-p
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i slept for 3 hours :)
<seb128> urg
<seb128> you must be glad that tomorrow is saturday ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i shall be brewing my coffee extra strong this morning
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm glad that tomorrow is saturday ;)
<didrocks> salut seb128
<didrocks> morning chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<seb128> hum, coffee, looks like a good idea indeed
<seb128> hey didrocks
<pitti> bonjour seb128, hey chrisccoulson
 * pitti back from pm-utils debugging
<chrisccoulson> good morning pitti
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> how are you?
<seb128> pitti, btw not sure if you read log from night in the morning or not
<seb128> pitti, the work item count for lucid is somewhat wrong
<pitti> http://piware.de/workitems/desktop/lucid/report.html ?
<pitti> seems fine to me
<pitti> (no, I didn't see that bit)
<seb128> pitti, somewhat around 1am hour time
<seb128> if you have log
<pitti> I do
<seb128> basically some specs have alpha3 or beta1 wis
<seb128> and those are on no count
<pitti> right
<pitti> that's a current limitation in the parser
<seb128> hum, it should perhaps list anything in the "work item.*:" format as for lucid now?
<seb128> right now we have tens of items not on the charts
<seb128> so the trend and counts are somewhat biased
<pitti> right
<pitti> ok, let me look into that
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> pitti, btw while I'm a it review from the indicator package in new is welcome
<seb128> I sponsored it for kenvandine yesterday
<seb128> but I didn't want to source NEW since I uploaded
<pitti> ok
<seb128> thanks
 * seb128 stops bothering pitti now
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> it seems my phone was playing up when i went away for breakfast
<seb128> hehe
 * seb128 start looking at strace and http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/nautilus again now
<chrisccoulson> excellent, that will probably keep you occupied for some time ;)
<seb128> I wonder if we could reduce the number of stats on alternative paths
<seb128> like /usr/local/...
<seb128> and if that would make a difference
<seb128> I guess stat calls are cheap usually
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not too sure
<chrisccoulson> how come it needs to stat() user folders such as downloads and public when it starts?
<chrisccoulson> if it's not displaying a window
<chrisccoulson> anyway, time for me to grab another coffee:)
<seb128> could comment
<seb128> ups, "good comment"
<seb128> grep stat nautilus.strace | grep ENO | wc -l -> 707
<seb128> 652 of those being for icons
<seb128> I'm wondering if we could check for /usr/local/icons earlier and avoid stating each subdir
<seb128> or /usr/local/share/icons rather
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - so, it checks for subdirectories of /usr/local/share/icons before making sure that the parent directory exists?
<seb128> 1420  14:24:08.630795 stat64("/usr/local/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps", 0xbfb17340) = -1 ENOENT (No such
<seb128> file or directory)
<seb128> 1420  14:24:08.631034 stat64("/usr/share/nautilus/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps", 0xbfb17340) = -1 ENOENT (No su
<seb128> ch file or directory)
<seb128> 1420  14:24:08.631357 stat64("/usr/local/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/categories", 0xbfb17340) = -1 ENOENT (No
<seb128>  such file or directory)
<seb128> etc
<seb128> etc
<seb128> it does that for each dir from the index
<chrisccoulson> vuntz - do you know what is happening about implementing a new shutdown API in consolekit, to unbreak the current situation in gnome-session with policykit-1? (i think i've asked you about this before). Do you know if anyone has offered to do the work in either consolekit or gnome-session yet?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - there seems like an opportunity for some optimisations there :)
<seb128> yes
<seb128> those stats are cheap though
<seb128> like 1ms or less
<seb128> but if we could spare some hundred calls...
<chrisccoulson> 1ms each, or for all of them?
<seb128> look at the lines I copied
<seb128> it's like 0.3ms each
<chrisccoulson> ah yes
<seb128> I will start by looking at backgrounds and what you pointed about standard dirs
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: mccann is supposed to do the work in consolekit, and I'm supposed to do the work in gnome-session
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: but if you want to help, that would certainly be welcome!
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=24493
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 24493 in Daemon "a better shutdown api" [Normal,New]
<chrisccoulson> vuntz - yeah, i was thinking of helping:)
<pitti> seb128: http://piware.de/workitems/desktop/lucid/report.html
<pitti> seems more realistic now
 * pitti fixes the y steps
<seb128> pitti, you rock
<pitti> I updpated the howto, I'll mail an announcement
<pitti> since the semantics now slightly changed
<pitti> asac: ^ this should address your concern from a week ago, too
<seb128> pitti, thanks!
<baptistemm> seb128, for system call performance you might be interested by systemtap
<baptistemm> ie benching open, read, ...
<seb128> baptistemm, did you ever use it?
<baptistemm> just a little bit, it requires to have debuild package for kernel, it might difficult a first sight but it is rather powerful
<baptistemm> this is d-trace for linux
<seb128> ok
<seb128> waouh, alex rocks as usual ;-)
<seb128> http://git.gnome.org/cgit/nautilus/commit/?id=55f1438bf898c819504dae540a7540ec30508f1e
<seb128> that fixes the .gtk-bookmarks being opened and rewrite 5 times on start
<seb128> it's read only once now
<MacSlow> How can I avoid being asked for my password everytime I push or pull something to lp?
<seb128> use a ssh agent, gnome-keyring for example?
<MacSlow> seb128, reading up on http://live.gnome.org/GnomeKeyring makes me not want to touch this at all atm
<seb128> MacSlow, why not?
<MacSlow> seb128, uncharted lands... for me at least and I don't want to mess up and lock myself out
<seb128> ?
<seb128> gnome-keyring is running on your box in any case
<MacSlow> seb128, besides... I would really like to know when (what) I did to have this in place
<seb128> I'm surprised the agent doesn't kick in when you use ssh, it should
<seb128> it works out of the box usually
<MacSlow> seb128, on my laptop I don't ahve those issues
<seb128> env | grep SSH?
<Keybuk> seb128: just so you know, there may still be a "gdm doesn't start" bug
<Keybuk> I'll fix that today if there is :p
<MacSlow> SSH_AGENT_PID=3800
<MacSlow> SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/tmp/ssh-nQMTFj3753/agent.3753
<seb128> Keybuk, ok
<seb128> Keybuk, good to see that today's upgrade bring some speedup to boot ;-)
<Keybuk> does it? :p
<Keybuk> I would have thought it'd be slightly slower
<seb128> today's upgrade reduced boot from about 1 second apparently
<Keybuk> oh right
<Keybuk> maybe all that mucking around with gdm and plymouth did actually work out
<seb128> well guess-time seems to think the linux time went down 2 seconds
 * Keybuk was mucking around with kernels as well
<Keybuk> certainly one apw uploads the next kernel, it'll go down a second or so <g>
<seb128> xorg time when 0.5 seconds down too
<Keybuk> ah that's good to know
<seb128> when -> went
<Keybuk> I thought xorg might get faster
<Keybuk> (no vt mucking around now)
<pitti> seb128: did that already include dropping of usplash?
<Keybuk> there's actually a bug in the xorg packages
<Keybuk> tjaalton: you might want to look into it
<Keybuk> the xkbcomp caching patches aren't working
<seb128> pitti, could be, let me look
<Keybuk> (nothing ends up in /var/lib/xkb :p)
<seb128> Keybuk, and after 1 day of looking at nautilus I managed to get one improvement :-p
<pitti> seb128: ooh?
<seb128> it opens .gtk-bookmark 1 time now
<seb128> before it was opening it 11 times
<seb128> and renaming it 5 times
<tjaalton> Keybuk: yes, I knew it's disabled. bryce fixed the pacth to apply, but it still doesn't build
<seb128> thanks to alex for the actual fix in git, I've just been spotting the issue
<Keybuk> tjaalton: oh, right, would be nice to get that working ;)
<Keybuk> that's another .25-.5s :)
<seb128> pitti, right, no usplash
<seb128> no plymonth either apparently
<pitti> plymouth> no MIR yet, still in universe
<Keybuk> pitti: there so is an MIR
<Keybuk> bug #495184
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/495184)
<pitti> Keybuk: ah, wasn't there yet on my review yesterday
<Keybuk> pfft. *yesterday* :p
<seb128> MacSlow, it seems that you have an another agent than gnome-keyring
<mac_v> pitti: hi... i found this in the sudo changelog... "Rename pwstars to pwfeedback"  , is that for the helper too?
<seb128> MacSlow, ps ax | grep 3800
<pitti> mac_v: grepping for "pwfeed" doesn't give anything in our sudo version
<pitti> perhaps it's in a later version, or only cvs head
<MacSlow> seb128, got a hint from pedro_ ... all I was missing was to call ssh-add
<mac_v> pitti: aw :( , nvm then :)
<MacSlow> seb128, still no clue why this was needed on my desktop but not on my laptop
<seb128> MacSlow, you shouldn't need that
<seb128> MacSlow, well you have an agent taking over gnome-keyring...
<mac_v> pitti: maybe our version is very old. i found the changelog entry in git , it seems to be done somewhere in feb
<mac_v> anyway , thanks for looking into it :)
<huats> hi everyone
<chrisccoulson> hi huats
<huats> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> huats - how are you?
<huats> chrisccoulson, I am fine
<huats> I am about to see the end of my long lasting work marathon :)
<huats> you ?
<chrisccoulson> huats - yeah, i'm not too bad. i'm just preparing to finish work for the week :)
<huats> chrisccoulson, :)
<huats> chrisccoulson, I have been quite away lately, is the baby arrived ?
<chrisccoulson> huats - yes, she arrived during the week of UDS :)
<huats> :)
<huats> is everything ok ?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, she's doing ok. although, she's going through a bit of a growth spurt the last couple of days and is feeding a lot more than she is sleeping ;)
<huats> :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - how is it determined whether to show the "Safely Remove Device" option in Nautilus for a particular device?
<chrisccoulson> i noticed last night that it is shown for my internal card reader
<Keybuk> I want a second option
<Keybuk> "Dangerously Remove Device"
<chrisccoulson> and clicking it unfortunately leaves the card reader powered down until I reboot (or open the case and reconnect it to the internal USB port)
<chrisccoulson> Keybuk - that would be a fourth option (in addition to Unmount, Eject and Safely Remove Device)
<chrisccoulson> l(
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<chrisccoulson> i see all 3 options for my card reader
<Keybuk> chrisccoulson: I was more channelling mpt; if something can be done Safely then there should be a Dangerously
<Keybuk> if Safely is the only option, why say Safely? :p
<chrisccoulson> that is a fair point
<Keybuk> the Mini 10v has an odd problem like that
<Keybuk> if you power down a USB device, you lose the port
<pitti> chrisccoulson: the problem with internally-wired USB card readers was the very reason why this option is exposed in the UI in the first place, and isn't the default when you click the eject symbol
<pitti> chrisccoulson: the problem is that it's hard to determine whether an USB controller is system-internal or external
<Keybuk> you have to power the netbook off and on again properly to get the port back
<Keybuk> pitti: it's not hard
<pitti> some devices want to be unpowered to stop whining about "dangerous to remove me"
<Keybuk> you just quirk them
<Keybuk> "this device on this board => don't power off"
<pitti> Keybuk: we looked at the udev and dmidecode data, and nothing on the dell thing where it was reported tells you that it's on-board :(
<Keybuk> pitti: right, but the combination of the dmi of the board and the device tells you
<pitti> right, you'd need per-vendor/product lists
<Keybuk> yes
<Keybuk> that'd be part of the hardware certification process
<pitti> which is a bit crazy to maintain
<Keybuk> it's basically what we have to do for sound cards anyway
<Keybuk> "this codec, from this vendor, on this device id, on this sound card device/vendor, on this board => these quirks"
<Keybuk> there's a generic approach to this going into the kernel
<Keybuk> devicetree
<pitti> I think kay figured a way how to extract it from some device descriptors, so that when the OEM does its job properly it'd just work
<Keybuk> Kay tends to think per-device
<Keybuk> this is for system quirks
<Keybuk> idea being that you end up with a big database of quirks that everyone shares
<Keybuk> quirks are cross-device, that's kinda the point
<chrisccoulson> in my case, i just purchased a card reader and shoe-horned it in to my already cramped case. i don't know how a quirks database would handle that
<Keybuk> chrisccoulson: if it were a property of the physical card reader, the device you bought would be quirked
<chrisccoulson> so, it seems the problem is more complicated than i first thought :)
<chrisccoulson> anyway, home time for me now
<Keybuk> yeah
<Keybuk> the problem is because another device, with an identical chip, probably works fine
<Keybuk> and all we see is the chip from a driver POV
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the same chip is probably used in a different external card reader somewhere
<chrisccoulson> so, i don't know how cases like that would be handled
<Keybuk> that's where devicetree is supposed to help
<Keybuk> it lets you combine matches across multiple devices
<Keybuk> "this chip, with three ports numbered X, Y and Z, with this other chip on the same PCI device => this actual device"
<Keybuk> then you add properties to the actual devices which udev can pick up
<chrisccoulson> that sounds promising anyway:)
<chrisccoulson> right, bbl
<Ng> which package should I file a wishlist bug on if I want to propose using a device-specific icon for a particular USB device?
<Ng> (my iphone looks like a camera in computer:// ;)
<virtuald> i guess it's nautilus
<pitti> Ng: known bug, I think
 * pitti looks
<chriscc0> bah, ISP fail.
<seb128> Ng, no need to open a bug
<seb128> Ng, we don't build the gvfs afc code yet
<seb128> because required libs are waiting on mir in lucid
<seb128> iphones are very specific devices
<mclasen> Ng: is it a gphoto mount ?
<pepsifx357> Has anyone else been having problems with the mouse in 9.10?
<pitti> asac: do you happen to know why nm-applet constantly updates gconf with the "timestamp" value of wifis?
<pitti> what's that used for?
<Keybuk> we should have those yummy Fedora nautilus patches
<Keybuk> that actually let you access all the data on your iphone
<mclasen> Keybuk: they are all upstream, I hope
<pitti> it does that every minute or so, which prevents hard drives from ever going to powersave mode
<asac> pitti: not sure. what timestamp are you referring to?
<asac> pitti: NM keeps track of "last connected time"
<asac> so it can decide which net to prefer in case there are more than one known in sight
<pitti> ah, that
<asac> is that an issue?
<pitti> nevermind, it's not actually rewritten each minute
<asac> how often do you see those updates?
<pitti> I just mis-looked
<asac> kk
<Ng> mclasen: yes, it's not wrong to give it a camera icon, I'm just being picky because I'd like it to be a icon representing an iphone ;)
<Ng> pitti: seb128: ok, thanks :)
<Keybuk> mclasen: you've not worked with Fedora much, have you? :p
<Keybuk> they're infamous for carrying patches in Fedora for software they're upstream for!
<dobey> heh
<dobey> Ng: hrmm, it really should be specifying "phone-apple-iphone(-{3g, 3gs})" which should fall back to "phone"
<seb128> dobey, the issue is that iphones are cameras and phones too
<seb128> ie several devices to list for gvfs
<dobey> seb128: device icons should be shown as what the device *is*. they are phones that just happen to have cameras or that can play mp3s
<rickspencer3> seb128, I found your bug in lazr that was keeping bughugger from working bug #495326
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 495326 in lazr.restfulclient "AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'self_link'" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495326
<seb128> rickspencer3, I got the subscription email, thank you
<seb128> I didn't try the change yet though
<seb128> will do that a bit later
<rickspencer3> seb128, why not wait until the bug is fixed?
<dobey> a phone is a phone, even if it can microwave a sausage.
<rickspencer3> should be an update next week
<seb128> ok
<Ng> I want a phone that can microwave sausages
<seb128> I wanted to try bughugger
<rickspencer3> did you guys see this:
<rickspencer3> http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/ubuntu?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&~ck=anavml
<seb128> but that's probably not for today now
<rickspencer3> seb128, it's a one line change if you just want to implement it yourself
<dobey> Ng: with a slight adjustment of power, i'm sure the iphone can do it
<pitti> Ng: you want http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udlxr8t1nZM thhen
<pitti> Ng: (sorry, German sound)
<Ng> hehe
<seb128> rickspencer3, nice!
<dobey> Ng: or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgt2dJU2TNk
<seb128> ok, I've to be away for a bit
<seb128> bbl
<rickspencer3> note that Dell website is a bit odd ... you can get better Ubuntu options if you go to the small business section of the site
<mclasen> Keybuk: at least we are upstream...
<czajkowski> rickspencer3: you had to get quickly into the shotofjaq tweet ;)
<rickspencer3> czajkowski, you know me well
<czajkowski> rickspencer3: to be fair you don't tweet it that often
<rickspencer3> but when I do, I tweet about Quickly
<czajkowski> you tweet quality!
<pitti> rickspencer3, kenvandine: since I need to leave in 35 mins, any chance that either of you could lurk in the release meeting today? I'll cover the desktop part, but just in case there are followup questions/things later on?
<Keybuk> mclasen: only because if you're not upstream, you nih it
<rickspencer3> pitti, ack
<kenvandine> sure
<Keybuk> mclasen: (I'm mostly only teasing really :p)
 * rickspencer3 joins
<Keybuk> but ABRT!
 * rickspencer3 join #ubuntu-meeting
<rickspencer3> seb128, pitti, kenvandine, anybody:
<rickspencer3> I want to get a python library packaged and in a ppa today
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, ok
<rickspencer3> is there a definitive guide that will walk me through this that one of you can recommend to me?
<kenvandine> python-mkdebian
<kenvandine> :)
<rickspencer3> aah the quitessential linux smart ass answer
<rickspencer3> ;)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> or use my quickly branch that does it :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, that didn't work either
<mclasen> Keybuk: I know, I know...
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, oh?
<kenvandine> what happened?
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3 :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I'd be happy to trouble shoot it with you, but I was hoping not to bother you guys with this today, and just learn how to fish
<kenvandine> you need a pretty simple setup.py and run python-mkdebian
<kenvandine> that will get you like 90%
<kenvandine> not sure of a definitive guide :)
<pitti> there's always the python policy
<pitti> but I'd just take a look at an existing small python library package
<didrocks> pitti, seb128: I've almost finished the session thing (both une and gdm default session choice). Do I update the cra... hem, the impacted packages to the desktop team ppa this week-end? :)
<pitti> didrocks: nice! sure, or just upload..
<didrocks> pitti: ok, I'll first check I can upload all packages depending on the change (should be ok)
<rickspencer3> d'oh! no devscripts installed on this machine
 * rickspencer3 face palm
<didrocks> hum... this reminds me that I didn't add a WI for devscripts dependency on Quickly (investigate and remove the postfix install)
<didrocks> oh no, there is one :)
<pitti> I'm off for the weekend, cu on Monday!
<didrocks> pitti: have a good week-end!
<chrisccoulson> hello everyone
<rickspencer3> hi chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi rickspencer3 - how are you?
<rickspencer3> doing well
<rickspencer3> been working a lot o bughugger, and by extension my new pet project
<rickspencer3> how is the baby?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, she's doing ok. she's actually asleep at the moment :)
<rickspencer3> :)
<djsiegel2> hey Amaranth
<Amaranth> djsiegel: pong
<djsiegel> yo Amaranth
<Amaranth> hey
<djsiegel> will this work for you: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/495641 /
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 495641 in compiz "Ensure that Scale appearance is clean, fast, and usable" [Undecided,New]
<djsiegel> is that enough info to write the patch? it links to a wiki page
<djsiegel> and tell me what you think of:
<djsiegel> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/495641
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 495641 in compiz "Ensure that Scale appearance is clean, fast, and usable" [Undecided,New]
<djsiegel> brb
<Amaranth> djsiegel: Looks good
<Amaranth> djsiegel: I can probably make clicking on the desktop exit scale too
<djsiegel> Amaranth: seriously?
<djsiegel> that would be awesome
<Amaranth> sure, we already have the hook for making it show desktop and the code to exit scale
<djsiegel> I really dont want clicking on the desktop to Show Desktop
<djsiegel> sweet
<Amaranth> I just need to hook the two together
<djsiegel> I think it should rather be if click on window x, exit scale and focus x; else exit scale
<djsiegel> i.e. a click in Scale mode either picks a window or exits
<djsiegel> if we just do click on desktop to exit scale, scale won't exit if the user clicks on the panel, for example, Amaranth
<Amaranth> Alright, I should be able to do that as well
<Amaranth> Did you mention that use case in the bug report?
<djsiegel> Totally rad, you rock.
<Amaranth> Otherwise I'll probably forget and just make it for the desktop
<djsiegel> ok, I will add that
<djsiegel> should I add to the LP bug or the upstream one?
<Amaranth> I wish launchpad had some way of identifying priority other than the Critical, High, Medium, Low, and Wishlist
<Amaranth> LP bug
<djsiegel> ok
<Amaranth> I guess I can target the bugs to a release for priority
<djsiegel> ok, I changed the description to suggest "Click to Exit Scale" instead of "Click Desktop to Exit Scale"
<jcastro> djsiegel: do you have the settings you are working on someplace? I'd like to follow along
<jcastro> djsiegel: something I can click and mess with?
<djsiegel> jcastro: yeah
<djsiegel> jcastro: $ bzr branch lp:compiz-settings-lucid; cd compiz-settings-lucid; python compiz-settings.py
<djsiegel> jcastro: these are pretty close to what we'll use
<jcastro> thanks!
<djsiegel> a few things don't load right when you do that, like minimize animations and a color in the viewport switcher
<djsiegel> hey Amaranth, one more quick thing
<djsiegel> in the specs, I am writing color values as "outline_color = #FFFFFF32"
<djsiegel> where the first 6 hex digits are RGB, and the last 2 are alpha
<djsiegel> I am not sure how you need to encode RGBA in the patch though
<Amaranth> white with 32% transparency or white with 32 out of 255 transparency?
<Amaranth> You should probably encode the alpha in hex too
<djsiegel> 32 of 255
<Amaranth> oh, you are :)
<djsiegel> ah, wait
<Amaranth> wait, now I'm confused
<Amaranth> 32 in hex out of FF, right?
<djsiegel> #32 is 50/255 deciaml
<djsiegel> dec.
<djsiegel> yes
<Amaranth> ok, assuming I don't try to overthink it when making the change that shouldn't be a problem
<cj> which one of you lives in Bryant again?  would you mind joining us at #ubuntu-wa-us for a moment?
<rickspencer3> I just received two of the three Dell Mini's that I ordered
 * rickspencer3 resists pull to get distracted from work and set them up
<Amaranth> arg, chrome switched from a User Scripts folder to doing some weird thing with extensions being user scripts so I can't just copy the launchpad ones in anymore
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3 - 3 dell mini's? what are you going to do with them all? ;)
<rickspencer3> one for me, and one for each of my kids
<cj> rickspencer3: I bet it's you ;)
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> nope, kind of a christmas gift for my wife in a way, keep the kids off of her computer :)
<rickspencer3> in any case, I ordered them with Ubuntu 8.04 installed, but I'll put Lucid on my and Karmic on the other two
<cj> rickspencer3: we're planning a release event at UW for Lucid over on #ubuntu-wa-us ;)
<rickspencer3> seriously?
<rickspencer3> can I come?
<cj> rickspencer3: yeah.  we want to get a running start
<cj> rickspencer3: of course ;)
<rickspencer3> I didn't even know there was a #ubuntu-wa-us
<cj> it's been quiet.  Paul's the only one who's been there since its inception like 2 years ago
<rickspencer3> heh
<cj> rickspencer3: if you don't know Paul, you should get to know him.  I met him at LFNW when he was like 15 or something.
<rickspencer3> I've been to a couple of gslug meetings, but not for over a  year
<cj> yeah, me too.
<rickspencer3> who's Paul?
<rickspencer3> we could get together with eeejay and do some hacking
<cj> rickspencer3: peanutb
<cj> rickspencer3: is he back in town?
<cj> (eeejay)
<rickspencer3> eeejay? so far as I know, but I didn't know he left town
<cj> eeejay_away: where you at these days?
 * rickspencer3 hopes he didn't move away
<cj> I think last time I asked if he wanted to have lunch he was in a different state
<rickspencer3> cj, I just got from having lunch in the udistrict
<rickspencer3> is that where you are?
<cj> rickspencer3: do you think we could hit Canonical up for some bumper stickers or other swag at a table in front of the HUB?
<rickspencer3> fo' sho'
<cj> rickspencer3: usually, but my office flooded due to a burst pipe, so I'm working from home
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> bummer
<cj> yeah.  being at the office would keep me from concentrating on finishing the final anyway ;)
<rickspencer3> hehe
 * rickspencer3 gets ready to do a (hopefully not too hairy) merge
 * rickspencer3 hates merging
<cj> merging's not so bad.  manual conflict resolution is the painful part ;)
<rickspencer3> right
<rickspencer3> I think trunk diverged a bit from my branch
<cj> heh, pull on every commit!
<Amaranth> yay, I (mostly) got my user scripts back
<Amaranth> bleh, I forgot to give the extension permissions
<rickspencer3> only 1 merge conflict, and it was easy
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-12-12
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: hi.. why is Bug #495576 tagged regression-update?  AFAIK , its been the same icon for a very long time
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 495576 in gnome-icon-theme "weather applet fog icon just looks like a missing icon on a dark theme" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495576
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - i'm not sure why that tag got added, i must have hit the button by accident ;)
<fagan> kenvandine: you around?
<fagan> damn its the weekend I forgot
<chrisccoulson> fagan - how can you forget it's the weekend? :)
<chrisccoulson> oh
<chrisccoulson> he went
<chrisccoulson> working late didrocks? ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yeah :) but get trapped with upload permission on gconf :/
<chrisccoulson> you can't upload gconf?
<chrisccoulson> what changes are you making?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I hope pitti would be able to sponsor it next Monday… Maybe I should run for core-dev one day (dholbach told me yes at last UDS)
<dtchen> what do you need sponsored?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: changing default gconf path depending on selected session
<didrocks> dtchen: bug #496014
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 496014 in gconf "gconf should change it's path depending on session" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496014
<dtchen> didrocks: pushed, uploaded, thanks for your contribution.
<didrocks> dtchen: thanks a lot :)
<didrocks> I'll finish my package uploads running tomorrow and we will have desktop une session soon ;)
<chrisccoulson> awesome :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: with those changes, it's now possible to create session selecting default started applications, default gconf setting, and so on… :)
<didrocks> a lot of fun to come ^^
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - yeah, i had quick look at your work ;)
<chrisccoulson> gconf and gdm are 2 packages i watch ;)
<didrocks> :)
<chrisccoulson> i really should work on some merges
<chrisccoulson> i feel like i've done hardly anything recently!
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: same for me, the changes I'm landing this week-end took a lot of time
<didrocks> (especially my gdm patch)
<didrocks> it's been ages I didn't write 300 lines of C code :)
<chrisccoulson> i love C :)
<didrocks> C is good with glib
<didrocks> without it, I don't really like it. Too much paperwork :)
<chrisccoulson> :)
<chrisccoulson> right, i've got to go and look after baby
<didrocks> sure :) Try to have a good and long night
<chrisccoulson> i'll never get round to any ubuntu tasks at this rate ;)
<didrocks> there are some priorities :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, baby -> work -> ubuntu, but it should really be baby -> ubuntu -> work ;)
<didrocks> hehe
<didrocks> going to bed now, I'll finish the work tomorrow :)
<chrisccoulson> 'night didrocks
<Amaranth> wow, a day went by with no one looking for me
<Amaranth> Oh, it's Saturday
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-12-13
<mdeslaur> asac: is there any way to make modem-manager ignore an analog dial-up modem at /dev/ttyACM0?
<asac> mdeslaur: does it hurt? ... anyway, you need udev rules for that i guess
<mdeslaur> asac: well, it's probing the modem, getting a failure, and then never closes the device, so I can't use the modem with other applications
<mdeslaur> asac: Is that a bug? ie: is it supposed to close the device if it fails when trying to probe it?
<asac> mdeslaur: yes. thats a bug
<asac> mdeslaur: plesae check latest from here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk
<asac> thats about 0.8 final (well rc1)
<mdeslaur> asac: ah! thanks, I'll try now
<mdeslaur> asac: darn, the bug is still present? where is the best place to open a bug?
<mdeslaur> asac: here? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/modemmanager/+filebug
<mdeslaur> or is there a modemmanager upstream on freedesktop somewhere?
<asac> mdeslaur: use the launchpad modemmanager one
<asac> and gimme bug id
<mdeslaur> ok, thanks asac
<asac> mdeslaur: get the logs as here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingModemmanager
<mdeslaur> asac: bug #496206
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 496206 in modemmanager "Analog USB modem isn't closed when probing fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496206
<mdeslaur> asac: I had already pulled out some logs. If there's anything missing, please let me know
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-12-13
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> BANZAI!
<pitti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<pitti> i386/amd64 not oversized any more
<pitti> OO.o helped to kill ~ 10 MB
 * pitti dances around happily
<micahg> pitti: BTW, libreoffice is in experimental
<pitti> micahg: right, but I won't touch it, I'm afraid
<pitti> micahg: we'll get a proper OO.o maintainer soon
<pitti> it already took me half a week to get the current version building on natty..
<micahg> pitti: wow, yeah, I just read the changelog, I hope the libreoffice build system ends up a little cleaner
<pitti> micahg: so am I; doing patches-for-patches hurts a lot
<pitti> micahg: well, I hope/think that most of the go-oo patches can make it into upstream libreoffice
<pitti> and for the remaining ones we can hopefully just have a single set of patches which are directly applied to the build tree
<didrocks> hey pitti!
<didrocks> pitti: excelent :)
<didrocks> pitti: oh really, we have an OO.o maintainer now? \o/
<pitti> didrocks: not yet
<pitti> didrocks: just a poor pitti who spend his nights sledgehammering on the current package :)
<didrocks> pitti: hehe, yeah, I can imagine. I played that game for a week in August
<didrocks> pitti: at least, I hope that me, documenting all changes in debian/changelog helped you
<didrocks> (because most of the diff between debian and us wasn't documented…)
<pitti> unfortunately http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20101213/ is still heavily oversized
<didrocks> :/
<didrocks> pitti: how was your week-end, btw?
 * didrocks just finished a tedious 2 hours of week-end unity bug triaging :/
<pitti> didrocks: went to visit my parents and cousins yesterday, for the ceremonial red cabbage cooking :)
<pitti> (my father has an awesome recipe)
<pitti> otherwise it was fairly quiet; some OO.o hacking, and some idling, I caught a bit of a cold
<didrocks> oh nice!
<didrocks> urgh
<pitti> didrocks: last week I discovered http://www.dxx-rebirth.com/
<didrocks> take care… not very surprising with this weather btw :)
<pitti> that's a productivity killer :)
<pitti> I loved Descent back in the DOS era
<didrocks> oh, excellent! Yeah, you will kill my productivity as well :)
<pitti> and now it runs amazingly well under Linux, and it looks 10 times better than back then due to full resolution
<didrocks> I played that game too much :)
<pitti> didrocks: I'm in level 9 in Ace mode now -- gee, they really give you a good beating at that difficulty
<didrocks> pitti: they changed the difficulty level?
<pitti> didrocks: no, I just didn't play Ace back then
<pitti> didrocks: btw, if you want to build it, give me a ping; there's some tricks you have to do to get it to build
<didrocks> pitti: oh sure, I'll. Probably after the holidays I guess (so in January) as I think I'll have to focus on housework first :)
<didrocks> thanks :)
 * pitti discovers 1.9 MB balooning of libgphoto2 and fixes
<didrocks> 1.9 MB? what was the cause?
<pitti> it accidentally ships the API docs in both the lib and the -dev package
<didrocks> oh ok
<pitti> I'm analyzing the iso-deb-size-compare result between maverick and current daily
<pitti> and this one stuck out
<didrocks> oh there is such a tool or did you hack a shell-script ourself (I did that when I tracked the oversize in UNE). I've always wondered why the manifest doesn't report the size
<pitti> didrocks: I hacked it a few months ago
<pitti> didrocks: it's in lp:ubuntu-archive-tools
<didrocks> pitti: thanks I'm refreshing my branch then :)
<htorque> didrocks, bug 688803
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 688803 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "SIGSEGV in g_atomic_int_get (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688803
<htorque> what's incomplete there (except the call in /usr/lib/libdbusmenu-glib.so.2)? i always thought if i get all function names i'm good to report?
<didrocks> htorque: if you look, for some function, you ony have the prototype, not the values, not sure why, I was blaming missing dbgsym
<didrocks> htorque: but in any case, it can be easily reproduced, hence the triaged :)
<htorque> didrocks, oh, i see. will try again. :)
<didrocks> htorque: thanks :)
<didrocks> htorque: you know about the dbgsym and such, I guess?
<didrocks> htorque: oh you build from trunk most of the time, scratch it :)
<didrocks> (but not for bamf and glib I guess)
<seb128> hey
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> how are you?
<seb128> had a nice we?
<pitti> seb128: have a bit of a sore throat, but weekend was nice, yes
<pitti> seb128: I finally got OO.o to build \o/
<seb128> oh, take care of you then
<seb128> nice, so you are officially maintain it now? ;-)
 * seb128 runs away from pitti
<pitti> seb128: sorry, I didn't understand your last sentence; must be a temporary transmision glitch
<didrocks> salut seb128, ça va?
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> ouais et toi ?
<didrocks> ça va bien :)
<seb128> did the unity and indicators update land on friday?
<seb128> did they work? ;-)
<pitti> and we have current CD images again, finally
<didrocks> seb128: unity landed and worked for me. Not sure about the indicators update
<didrocks> seb128: seems that a lot of people got stuck in the dist-upgrade which removed the indicators
<didrocks> so, I'm just apt-get upgrade now and then will try a dist-upgrade to see the current status
<seb128> ok
<htorque> didrocks, yeah, when testing trunk i always remove the -dbgsym packages to avoid conflicts. looks like i didn't reinstall them when testing this with the natty packages. :)
<didrocks> htorque: ok :)
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<seb128> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> good thanks, how are you?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, unity doesn't work well when i dock my laptop :/
<chrisccoulson> i have one black screen and one screen with half a shell on it ;)
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yeah, multi-monitor isn't good for now
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm tired but fine, thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> ah, restarting compiz fixes the issues :)
<chrisccoulson> i now have 2 monitors back
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yeah, but the panel isn't at its best from the bug reports I see :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - yeah, it spans both monitors and the menubar on the opposite monitor is a bit weird ;)
<chrisccoulson> but i need to run unity now to hack on the ffox menubar :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: there are already discussions on bugs about that :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: hehe :) (I think you can also use the gnome-panel appmenu applet, but I won't discourage you using unity of course :p)
<chrisccoulson> oh, i didn't realise that!
<seb128> catching up on planet
<seb128> chrisccoulson, nice appmenu firefox work ;-)
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<seb128> pitti, I think one reason to not preselect the gdm user as well was that selecting it starts the pam dialog
<chrisccoulson> there's still quite a lot for me to do, and i need to get some missing features in to libdbusmenu this week too
<chrisccoulson> but it's getting there!
<seb128> there was some issues, timeout bugs, etc in the past about those
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I see; right, it needs to check for the auth method
<seb128> well I don't say it's not doable but it would not be as trivial as activating the widget
<pitti> didrocks: do you know what the real packaging bzr branch for unity-asset-pool is?
<pitti> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/unity-asset-pool is not entirely clear, and the package doesn't have a vcs-bzr
<didrocks> pitti: should be lp:~unity-team/unity-asset-pool/packaging
<pitti> meh, -ECAN'TCOMMIT
<pitti> didrocks: if I throw you a branch, could you pull it into that one?
<didrocks> yeah, that's something which should be fixed, not sure that subscribing all core-dev to unity-team and getting spammed but all unity bugs is nice though :/
<didrocks> pitti: sure, sorry for the extra work
<pitti> didrocks: no problem
<pitti> I also need to fix notify-osd, doesn't build in natty
<pitti> but I think I still have upstream commit powers there
<didrocks> hehe :)
<seb128> didrocks, why do we need unity in the unity team vcs?
<seb128> the packaging should use the standard lp:ubuntu
<seb128> pitti, check with mirco, I think they fixed issues in trunk
<seb128> pitti, would be nice to get a new tarball as well
<didrocks> seb128: well, we set up like that at the beginning, but yeah, that should be pushed in lp:ubuntu. can do it
<pitti> didrocks: I can do that as well, while I'm at it
<pitti> didrocks: (u-a-p to lp:ubuntu/
<didrocks> pitti: sure, please do :)
<didrocks> I'll do the others
<pitti> alrighty
<pitti> didrocks: perhaps you can delete the branch from LP then
<seb128> brb session restart
<didrocks> pitti: seb128: the only thing is that for daily build, sometimes, I change the packaging in advance
<didrocks> too late :)
<mvo> chrisccoulson: hey, I got a mail from a guy with problems with the latest ff/tbird (from 2010-12-10) are you interessted in reports like tihs?
<mvo> chrisccoulson: very little details unfortuantely
<chrisccoulson> mvo - it depends on what the problem is ;)
<chrisccoulson> we get quite a lot of different problems from single reporters which generally tend to either not be real bugs or problems with plugins or extensions, so i normally only look at problems that affect more than one person ;)
<mvo> chrisccoulson: yeah, I figured that. fair enough
<chrisccoulson> mvo - what details do you have though?
<mvo> very little
<mvo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/542986/
<mvo> but I wanted to raise it just in case it affects more people
<mvo> don't worry if its a single report
<didrocks> seb128: the only thing about packaging in lp:ubuntu, is that for daily build, sometimes, I change the packaging in advance. But it's rare enough to be a corner case
<seb128> didrocks, well, you can have unreleased commits in lp:ubuntu
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, but basically, some commits are in advanced like updating the symbol files for symbols in next release
<didrocks> but again, that's a corner case
<didrocks> or maybe ~ubuntu-desktop will make more sense for that?
<didrocks> pitti: ^^
<pitti> didrocks: no, use lp:ubuntu/
<pitti> didrocks: since ~ubuntu-desktop has upload rights for these packages, they can also commit there
<pitti> it's all integrated into per-package uploader etc.
<pitti> didrocks: and yes, it's totally fine (and encouraged) to commit stuff there without upload, same as with the old branches
<pitti> it's still a bzr branch, after all
<didrocks> ok, and for compiz? it has been ~compiz for some time already
<pitti> mvo's and your call, I guess
<pitti> I'm all for allowing people to commit when they can upload
<pitti> otherwise it's quite a burden
<seb128> well it's not an issue when you have a list set for the teams
<seb128> like anybody with upload rights can commit to the ubuntudesktop vcs
<pitti> seb128: I need to rebuild seahorse; want me to upgrade to 2.32 while I'm at it?
<seb128> but the unity team has no mailing list so it would mail spam everybody
<pitti> (we are at 2.91.2)
<pitti> erm, ignore me
<pitti> I read it backwards
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> uscan FTL
<seb128> we have 2.32
<seb128> pitti, just curious why do you need to rebuild it? is there a list of "need rebuilds" we can help on?
<pitti> seb128: optimize SVGs and PNGs
<pitti> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/542992/
<pitti> seb128: I spent some time analyzing today's CDs
<pitti> and this is my work list
<pitti> I can finish SVGs/PNGs today, then this chapter is done :)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> those changes make me nervous btw
<pitti> which?
<seb128> having games excluded from the list seems a workaround
<seb128> touching the images without knowing if the software rely on them being in a specific format
<seb128> is that being done only on things on the CD? or anything using cdbs will get it?
<pitti> anything right now (except games)
<seb128> didrocks, ubuntu-desktop is a subteam of compiz
<pitti> I haven't heard about problems with that yet, aside from this game
<didrocks> seb128: should we rather do the same with unity + add a ML?
<seb128> pitti, ok, well let's see but it makes me nervous a bit
<didrocks> seb128: I don't really care, just if we can be consistent :)
<seb128> didrocks, being consistent would be to move to lp:ubuntu
<seb128> imho
<seb128> well do we need a special team for unity?
<seb128> seems you abuse the unity upstream team for packaging
<seb128> didrocks, you could move it to the ubuntu-desktop team if you prefer
<seb128> that would be better than the unity one to start
<didrocks> seb128: I proposed that as well, but pitti is more in favor for lp:ubuntu/
<didrocks> so let's do that way
<seb128> well then you can as well as james_w to alias the lp:ubuntu location to it
<seb128> that's what we do for dx sources
<seb128> indicators
<pitti> didrocks: ~branch is by and large ~ubuntu-desktop for desktop packages :)
<seb128> well you need to ask james_w
<pitti> meh, seems I'm not able to commit to notify-osd trunk any more
<seb128> the autoimport source is not a derivative of the upstream vcs
<didrocks> ok, will do that then, setting up a list and pushing under ~ubuntu-desktop
 * pitti will do a MP
<seb128> pitti, what error do you get? did you check the merge proposal for it?
<seb128> it seems people were speaking about fixes for notify-osd last week
<pitti> seb128: I only checked out trunk
<pitti> seb128: usr/bin/ld.bfd.real: notify_osd-bubble.o: undefined reference to symbol 'XDeleteProperty'
<pitti> it's a missing -lX11
<pitti> seb128: will look at MPs
<pitti> seb128: nope, nothing there; I'll do my own
<seb128> pitti, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RobSavoye/GoldFixes/notify-osd
<seb128> pitti, Sarvatt_ was working on it last week according to my logs
<pitti> ugh, most discoverable page ever :)
<seb128> he uploaded a fixed version to a ppa apparently
<pitti> Sarvatt_: do you have a local notify-osd branch for that?
<seb128> pitti, maybe check with him to no dup work
<pitti> seb128: ok, I'll shelve that until later then
<pitti> seb128: thanks for pointing out
<seb128> np
<seb128> xorg-edgers has it
<seb128> hum no, the upload there failed to build
<seb128> I will let Sarvatt_ comment ;-)
<pitti> right
<pitti> not that urgent
<seb128> in any case would be nice if macslow could roll a tarball
<seb128> the trunk has some bug fixes as well
<pitti> two or three, yes
<pitti> perhaps he can do a MP review before, and get this fixed
<pitti> since this requires autoconf changes
<seb128> didrocks, speaking of unity spam, my unity box got some since last week ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I'm not eager of Monday morning because of that :-)
<didrocks> seb128: btw, you restarted with the new version, isn't it?
<seb128> didrocks, yes
<seb128> why?
<didrocks> seb128: just to know if everything's all right on upgrade (gnome-session and unity) :-)
<didrocks> I had to remove the detection module on Friday evening, it was segfaulting for some people and finally they got to unity + gnome-panel
<seb128> didrocks, in fact it's broken
<seb128> well first I didn't dist-upgrade, I'm avoiding the python transition
<seb128> so I upgraded unity and its depends
<seb128> not gnome-session
<seb128> but compiz crashes when I activate unity it seems now :-(
<didrocks> seb128: oh ok
<didrocks> hum?
<seb128> (I had until turned off before you asked)
<seb128> Initializing staticswitcher options...done
<seb128> ** (process:3106): DEBUG: perf-logger.vala:62: shoop de whoop
<seb128> and it seems to exit
<didrocks> oh, you have the same issue than david
<didrocks> weird, you both have it and with all the week-end spam, no report of an issue with latest unity
<seb128> running "unity" works
<seb128> hum no
<didrocks> hum… it shouldn't :)
<seb128> it just starts compiz
<seb128> (I had unity turned off again in ccsm)
<didrocks> and when starting unity, it stops?
<didrocks> oh ok
<didrocks> so you changed your unity profile
<seb128> it's easier to debug with a wm working :p
<didrocks> don't tell me! :-)
<seb128> yes, I'm on my GNOME session
<seb128> it's the standard compiz
<seb128> I didn't touch ccsm out of activating unity
<didrocks> ok, should be good then setting-wise
<didrocks> not sure about the crash/exit
<didrocks> I can just say that there is a similar report for a week
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'm just about to upload a lucid SRU for pidgin (bug 683076), but the patch is absolutely massive. do you want to take a look before i upload?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683076 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "pidgin can no longer log in to ICQ (affects: 27) (heat: 372)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683076
<pitti> chrisccoulson: massive in size, or in how much code it touches?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: weird, I thought the one for maverick was just changing certificates or so (due to the server move)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but if you tested it, please upload; easier to review from teh queue
<chrisccoulson> pitti - are you thinking about the recent change for MSN? that was quite a small patch
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I remember that
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but I thought we also fixed ICQ in maverick-updates
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i see that now. the maverick patch does look smaller, but it's more than changing a certificate
<chrisccoulson> i'll take a look at that
<seb128> the lucid diff seemed small enough
<seb128> out of the guy who did the debdiff included the .orig in it
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i just realised that ;)
<chrisccoulson> d'oh!
<seb128> hehe
<chrisccoulson> so it's smaller than it looks ;)
<seb128> so it's ok? ;-)
<seb128> when you can check the upstream commit
<seb128> it seemed mostly ok to me iirc
<nessita> hello everyone
<seb128> hey nessita
<seb128> how are you?
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<nessita> hey seb128! pretty good, thanks. How about you?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<seb128> rickspencer3, how was the qa sprint? are you back on your side of the world?
<rickspencer3> seb128, sprint was great, very productive, especially from the SRU testing perspsective
<rickspencer3> and I'm in Seattle now, got here yesterday "afternoon", though my body clock is a bit screwy ;)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> rickspencer3, is there any summary of the sprint or its outcome somewhere?
<seb128> or will someone write one?
<rickspencer3> seb128, that can be done easily
<rickspencer3> victorp kept it very well organized
<rickspencer3> so he has index cards for each task started and completed
<seb128> nice
<seb128> I'm mostly curious to know if there anything we can pick up to improve what we do
<seb128> like writing automatic testcases for SRU
<rickspencer3> seb128, well, there are 3 kinds of testing that we covered
<rickspencer3> 1. SRU certification testing
<rickspencer3> so, if we are going to do an SRU, ensure that machines that certified to run Ubuntu in the Canonical cert lab stay that way
<rickspencer3> 2. SRU regression testing
<rickspencer3> try to make sure that a new kernel does not cause regressions, these are deeper tests, but on fewer machines
<rickspencer3> 3. Desktop integration testing
<rickspencer3> this is a set of daily tests to ensure that bugs and breakages are caught early
<rickspencer3> I think we need more tests for #3
<rickspencer3> seb128, was that the kind of thing you were wondering about?
<seb128> rickspencer3, if we should encourage sru uploads to come with a test testing the issue being fixed with the update
<seb128> so we increase our testing coverages for applications as well and make sure the things we fix have a test
<rickspencer3> seb128, is that to verify that the fix works, or to ensure that there are no regressions in that area in the future?
<seb128> both
<rickspencer3> seb128, that makes a lot of sense
<seb128> rather to make sure we test for this bug so it doesn't come back
<rickspencer3> seb128, that counts for bugs on desktop apps too, right?
<seb128> right, I was rather thinking about applications bugs
<seb128> those are easier to test
<rickspencer3> ah
<rickspencer3> that would be sweet, yes
<seb128> if we care enough about a bug to SRU a fix we should be careful it doesn't come back
<rickspencer3> true
<rickspencer3> seb128, so, I need to write this up ... for testing apps I am seeing there are basically 3 ways to go about it
<rickspencer3> 1. unit tests that work through the gtk builder object
<rickspencer3> 2. GUI tests that use the accessability layer
<rickspencer3> 3. sikuli (sic?) tests that work by taking screenshots
<rickspencer3> between the 3, I don't think there is anything that is "untestable"
<rickspencer3> #2 has the advantage of being easy to write tests when there are async aspects to the test
<rickspencer3> like, it's easy to test if signals and such are working, if threads returns, etc... (well compared to #1)
<rickspencer3> so we discussed last week that we may move all of the mago tests to trial and testtools, and create a MagoTest class in testtools
<rickspencer3> (to make it easier to write tests with the accessibility layer)
<rickspencer3> </sprint_summary>
<rickspencer3> :)
<seb128> rickspencer3, I see, I guess having a small example of each cases on a page and pointing that page from the SRU documentation would be a start
<seb128> like "you are encouraged to write a test for the bug you fix, see that page if you need examples"
<rickspencer3> seb128, right, we'll get there, and soon, lots of good work going on
<seb128> great
<rickspencer3> seb128, is it safe for me to dist-upgrade today? is that Python 2.6->2.7 transition settled?
<seb128> it should yes
<seb128> tell us how it works for you ;-)
<rickspencer3> haha
<rickspencer3> well, if I disappear and don't come back, you'll have your answer
 * rickspencer3 wants new launcher features
<nisshh> rickspencer3, i have to get new hardware if i want to run Unity in 11.04 :(
<rickspencer3> nisshh, :/
<nisshh> and im broke, which doesnt exactly help :)
<rickspencer3> nisshh, don't worry, seb128 will ensure that you get a great desktop experience with your current hardware
<rickspencer3> you'll still be able to run 11.04, and you'll get all the same apps and capabilities, just a different shell
<nisshh> rickspencer3, heh, well, i need to upgrade anyway, this is 8 year old hardware :)
<rickspencer3> wow
<nisshh> rickspencer3, but i want Unity... *goes and cries in the corner* :)
<rickspencer3> hehe
<nisshh> rickspencer3, yep, i have been running Ubuntu on a single core with 1GB of RAM :)
<nisshh> once i get new hardware im going to run irssi in screen on this machine so im on irc 24/7
<seb128> rickspencer3, what launcher features do you want?
<nisshh> rickspencer3, is it unusual that compiz works on this machine with 10.04, but it says i cant run desktop effects in 11.04
<seb128> I want a way to start the same software several times
<seb128> I might be weird but I tend to open several firefox, I don't always use tabs in the running instance :p
<nisshh> seb128, *raises hand* i would like to actually be able to run Unity :)
<seb128> nisshh, desktop effect has not been updated for the new compiz
<rickspencer3> seb128, I want the "start new instance of an app on the current workspace" feature
<nisshh> seb128, yeah, i get the "your computer cannot run/use 3d acceleration" or whatever when i try to use Unity in 11.04
<rickspencer3> so you can switch desktops, then use the launcher to create new instances instead of activating current instances
<nisshh> yet i can run compiz fine on 10.10
<seb128> nisshh, what videocard do you use?
<seb128> rickspencer3, can we turn that to "let me start several instance of the same applications" so it fixes my issue as well? ;-)
<seb128> rickspencer3, can we turn that to "let me start several instance of the same applications" so it fixes my issue as well? ;-)
<nisshh> seb128, intel IGP on an 8 year old motherboard *waits for seb128 to wince* :)
<seb128> ups
<seb128> nisshh, can you use compiz without unity on natty?
<rickspencer3> seb128, I think that's what the fix is
<seb128> great
<nisshh> seb128, no, i get that message when logging into Unity on natty and then i try and log into the classic desktop, but it doesnt like it
<didrocks> rickspencer3: it's not, it was a debugging option that will be turned off next release
<rickspencer3> by default, it will activate, but you can middle click or select "launch new instance" in the menu
<rickspencer3> didrocks, oh?
<rickspencer3> alex had it on in the sprint last week
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I *neeeeed* this feature
<rickspencer3> is it hard to turn on?
<nisshh> i *may* be able to get my hands on a dual core with 6GB of RAM early next year though :)
<nisshh> but it wont really be worth it
<seb128> nisshh, weird, normal compiz should still work
<seb128> didrocks, what is a debugging option?
<seb128> the "start in a new windows"?
<nisshh> seb128, yeah, it was odd, i couldnt log into the classic desktop, i cant remember why it wouldnt let me
<nisshh> from memory it just refused to go past the login screen
<seb128> that needs debugging I guess
<seb128> urg, unity crashed
<chrisccoulson> i can't run hamster in unity! :(
<seb128> there is a bug about that
<chrisccoulson> oh, that would be nice to have :)
<chrisccoulson> i use it all the time normally, and today is the first day i'm using unity during my working day
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to miss that quite quickly ;)
<didrocks> ok, disconnected
<didrocks> 14:17:55     didrocks | rickspencer3: I came in the middle of the discussion, but you are talking about the new entry menu, isn't i
<seb128> didrocks, we are speaking about being able to run the same software several times
<seb128> like middle click on the launcher icon or something
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I have a bug logged on it
<rickspencer3> the scenario is:
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, it's still not decided
<rickspencer3> 1. I have a web browser running on desktop 1
<rickspencer3> I switch to desktop 2, I want to run another browser window there, but I can't
<didrocks> rickspencer3: I know, I commented on it Friday after wrongly closing it with the menu entry
<rickspencer3> didrocks, can you paste a link to the bug?
<didrocks> (I reopened it IIRC)
<seb128> my scenario is easier than that
<seb128> "I want to be able to have 2 firefox runnings"
<didrocks> rickspencer3: trying to get it, without unity or gnome-panel, it's hard :)
<seb128> I don't always use tabs, sometimes it's easier to have 2 of those in the alt-tab cycle
<seb128> or 2 on screen with different content
<seb128> next to each others
<rickspencer3> seb128, for me, it's the multiple desktops scenario
<rickspencer3> not desktops, work spaces
<seb128> in any cases I think we need to be able to run something several times
<nisshh> seb128, this computer is so slow and useless, my net connection will load a page and be waiting for my gpu to render the page its that slow
<chrisccoulson> isn't that what "Open New Window" does already, or did I miss something?
<seb128> chrisccoulson,
<seb128> <didrocks> rickspencer3: it's not, it was a debugging option that will be turned off next release
<chrisccoulson> urgh, that sucks :(
<seb128> "#6  0x04cfdf00 in FavoriteStoreGSettings::RemoveFavorite(char const*) ()
<seb128>    from /usr/lib/compiz/libunityshell.so
<seb128> "
<seb128> didrocks, ^ known crash?
<didrocks> seb128: there is one on that, right
<didrocks> retraced and all
<seb128> ok great
<seb128> it happens every time I try to unpin nautilus
<didrocks> the bug report was: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/656517
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 656517 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "launcher should allow to start several instances of an application (affects: 9) (dups: 1) (heat: 56)" [High,Triaged]
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, i believe there's a mismatch between the GNOME3 PPA and natty with libgirepository-1.0-1
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, it's likely yes
<bcurtiswx_> i guess some packages are still looking for the one without the - and the one with the - is trying to replace it
<seb128> I will fix that today
<seb128> thanks for pointing it
<bcurtiswx_> yw, i believe (after some tinkering and guessing) it's what stopping me from getting the newest GTK3 to test my empathy build on
<hggdh> hey folks, I got my nm-applet using 1.3 GB of real memory
<hggdh> would you like a bug for it?
<mdeslaur> didrocks: I've just upgraded to natty, and when I log in to the unity session, I don't get any indicators...any ideas?
<didrocks> mdeslaur: the indicators is a seperate issue, there was an ABI transition in it. Are they all installed on your system?
<mdeslaur> didrocks: hey work in the classic desktop
<didrocks> mdeslaur: are you up to date with each indicator component?
<mdeslaur> didrocks: I just did a dist-upgrade now
<didrocks> kenvandine: is the transition finished? ^
<seb128> didrocks, it should
<didrocks> mdeslaur: hum, you mean, you have all your indicators in the classic desktop and not in unity?
<didrocks> mdeslaur: the top panel is blank?
<mdeslaur> didrocks: yes, the classic desktop has all the indicators. In unity, the top panel is blank, except for the ubuntu menu on the left
<didrocks> mdeslaur: it the unity-panel-service running for you?
<bcurtiswx_> mdeslaur, when loading unity i have those warnings that say they want to disable things on the top bar.  did you get those and click "don't reload" ?
<mdeslaur> didrocks: yes
<mdeslaur> bcurtiswx: nope, no warning, nothing
<didrocks> mdeslaur: can you try killing it and restart it, please?
<mdeslaur> didrocks: sure...nothing happened
<mdeslaur> didrocks: here are some logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/543068/
<seb128> mdeslaur, dpkg -l | grep indicat
<mdeslaur> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/543070/
<seb128> mdeslaur, what architecture do you use?
<didrocks> seb128: I'm wondering if unity shouldn't be rebuilt for the transition as well? (the service at least)
<mdeslaur> seb128: amd64
<seb128> didrocks, unity was built after the transition, remember I retried on friday
<didrocks> seb128: oh you're right, it was delayed on Friday
<seb128> mdeslaur, if you uninstall indicator-datetime
<seb128> does it work?
<seb128> kenvandine, indicate-datetime still depwait on geoclue
<seb128> can we build without it?
<didrocks> ok, indicator-datetime should be guilty then
<mdeslaur> nope, doesn't work even with indicate-datetime uninstalled
<seb128> what did you try?
<seb128> or "how" did you try
<mdeslaur> seb128: killing unity-panel-service and restarting it
<seb128> can you compiz --replace?
<seb128> restarting the service was not enough when I tried earlier
<mdeslaur> seb128: ah! success :)
<seb128> great
 * mdeslaur now has applets :)
<seb128> kenvandine, keeeeeeeeeeeenn
<seb128> ;-)
<mdeslaur> euh, indicators
<kenvandine> hehe... i tested that
<kenvandine> unity seemed fine without that rebuilt
<kenvandine> which is confusing...
<highvoltage> mdeslaur: you don't like indicators!?
<seb128> kenvandine, still the current source is depwaiting
<kenvandine> i know
<seb128> can we build without geoclue?
<seb128> is that an optional feature?
<kenvandine> nope
<seb128> :-(*
<kenvandine> we would need to re-upload the old version
<mdeslaur> highvoltage: of course I do, why wouldn't I like indicators?
<kenvandine> but... it shouldn't be breaking anything
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, what is blocking promotion?
<seb128> did you ping pitti about that on friday?
<highvoltage> mdeslaur: I don't want to get into that :)
<seb128> kenvandine, http://paste.ubuntu.com/543068/
<seb128> kenvandine, that's what mdeslaur had
<kenvandine> let me look at the bug again, i think they said they wanted security to look
<mdeslaur> highvoltage: I honestly do like indicators.
<kenvandine> humm
<seb128> kenvandine, can we build geoclue without ofono?
<kenvandine> we would lose a package
<seb128> one which is useful?
<kenvandine> dunno, we would need to check with asac
<Sarvatt_> nisshh: save something like this as /etc/X11/xorg.conf    http://paste.ubuntu.com/543076/
<kenvandine> i am curious why it is failing for him though
<cyphermox> does somebody have time to review and sponsor https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/xchat-gnome/update-to-0.26.2+git/+merge/43283 ?
<cyphermox> seb128, ^ you had asked about updating xchat-gnome to git ;)
<seb128> hey cyphermox
<seb128> great, I will review and sponsor it
<cyphermox> thanks
<kenvandine> didrocks, unity panel is working for you with the updates right?
<cyphermox> not sure if you really meant to update it up to git head, but the last commit there seemed useful enough
<didrocks> kenvandine: I didn't update to the indicator transition
<kenvandine> humm
<didrocks> kenvandine: look at #ubuntu-devel, seems kirkland has the same issue
<kenvandine> i tested it all on a pristine box with unity
<didrocks> kenvandine: and I saw 2 bug reports with people complaining about it
<didrocks> I was thinking the transition wasn't finished
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> i thought it was
<kenvandine> my tested had included the updated indicator-datetime, but i reverted it and it still seems fine
<didrocks> did you restart or logout?
<kenvandine> restarted
<kenvandine> a bunch of times now, and it is fine
<kenvandine> humm... actually, it has unity built from my pbuilder, not the archive
<pitti> jasoncwarner, seb128: FYI, I created an updated meeting template at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/NewMeetingTemplate
<ari-tczew> hey folks, I need your help
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<ari-tczew> look on bug 688926
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 688926 in unity-place-files (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Update dependencies on zeitgeist-fts-extension (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688926
<seb128> pitti, kenvandine: ok we need to unblock that geoclue build
<ari-tczew> however, I tried to built on natty chroot and it's FTBFS
<seb128> the places need to be updates to the new unity
<ari-tczew> didrocks: are you familiar with unity packages?
<seb128> that's an alpha2 task
<seb128> we could probably drop them from now
<seb128> or just wait that upstream get them working
<seb128> kenvandine, pitti: unity is broken on current natty
<ari-tczew> not good, not good :(
<kenvandine> seb128, hang on... testing something
<seb128> what are the option?
<didrocks> ari-tczew: yes
<seb128> if we think ofono and geoclue will be fine can we just promote libgeoclue?
<didrocks> ari-tczew: the places are for later, right
<seb128> to get the new build in, we can sort the mir later
<kenvandine> ugh, tested with the unity from the archive and the latest built indicator-datetime in natty and it works fine
<kenvandine> seb128, getting it promoted would be good, i am just not sure that is the real problem
<kenvandine> i really wish we could test unity in a VM...
<seb128> kenvandine, how did you test?
<seb128> kenvandine, do you have any error when running the panel service?
<kenvandine> not from datetime
<kenvandine> just one warning
<kenvandine> ** (unity-panel-service:3977): WARNING **: Unable to find the file menu stock item
<kenvandine> which happens between loading datetime and libme
<kenvandine> the error looks more like it is related to DbusmenuClient
<kenvandine> which comes from libdbusmenu-glib
<seb128> weird
<seb128> dpkg -l | grep indicator
<seb128> can you pastbin that?
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/543084/
<seb128> kenvandine, hum, I don't spot anything obvious
<kenvandine> yeah, seems sane to me
<Sarvatt> seb128, pitti: sorry guys, I never got around to making notify-osd to build on natty, the bug I uploaded it to the PPA for was fixing incorrect rendering with newer pixman but newer pixman still isn't passing the test suite on the natty toolchain unless I it's build with -O1 or lower
<kenvandine> i just ran through and re-installed everything specifying natty
<kenvandine> to make sure none were locally built
<seb128> kenvandine, well in any case we need the indicator rebuilt
<kenvandine> and still works
<pitti> Sarvatt: ok, so I'll try to fix the build error independently then
<kenvandine> seb128, i am re-installing this test box to try to reproduce it
<kenvandine> this is weird
<seb128> what?
<kenvandine> the unity panel problem
<kenvandine> i now have no packages locally built and it still works
<seb128> you restarted the service and compiz?
<kenvandine> and rebooted
<kenvandine> and re-installed all the packages
<seb128> ok, so dunno
<kenvandine> ted had said he didn't think all the indicators would need to be rebuilt, just appmenu-gtk and indicator-appmenu
<seb128> do you still have the old libs around?
<kenvandine> i don't think so...
<didrocks> well, if fixed it as well for kirkland
<seb128> did you see the pastebin before?
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> it worked for mdeslaur as well
<kenvandine> so after just rebuilding the appmenu related stuff i still had problems getting the unity panel to load
<kenvandine> which confused ted
<kenvandine> so i rebuilt the indicators and that fixed it, which he though was weird
<seb128> kenvandine, it was working in indicator-applet for me
<seb128> but not in unity
<kenvandine> but then when indicator-datetime was still held up i downgraded that and unity still worked
<seb128> like my gnome-panel had all indicators
<seb128> but the unity panel was empty
<kenvandine> yeah, so unity doesn't seem very robust, if it fails to load any indicator they all fail
<kenvandine> i'll file a bug about that, if ted didn't already
<kenvandine> we could just upload indicator-datetime 0.1.90.is.really.0.0.6
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> the quickest fix
<seb128> or promote geoclue
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> dbarth, ^
<kenvandine> i really wish the geoclue code in indicator-datetime was optional
<kenvandine> but it is not... :/
<dbarth> kenvandine: what's the issue, a hard dep on the geoclue lib?
<kenvandine> kind of
<kenvandine> deps for geoclue are still be reviewed by the security team
<seb128> dbarth, your issue is that indicator-datetime needs a rebuild with the new libdbusmenu
<kenvandine> and indicator-datetime is breaking unity
<seb128> but it can't right now because geoclue and ofono needs to be promoted for that
<dbarth> does that have anything to do with the new gdbus ports?
<kenvandine> no
<bcurtiswx_> ugh, evince now segfaults on me
<bcurtiswx_> (evince:2223): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load type module: (null)
<bcurtiswx_> that error repeated along with `menu_proxy_module_load': evince: undefined symbol: menu_proxy_module_load
<dbarth> kenvandine: so why did that suddenly break?
<dbarth> what should i do / ask for to unblock that situtation?
<kenvandine> dbusmenu abi changes
<dbarth> but that's for the new gdbus port then, isn't it?
<kenvandine> no
<dbarth> how come does the old version suddenly break apis?
<dbarth> abis?
<kenvandine> new version, prior to gdbus port
<kenvandine> 0.3.90
<dbarth> oh, when there were not enough funcitons left anymore
<kenvandine> seems indicator-datetime is keeping unity-panel-service from loading indicators
<kenvandine> without a rebuild
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, is appmenu-gtk installed?
<kenvandine> seb128, so did indicator-datetime work for you in the classic panel?
<seb128> I didn't try
<dbarth> i removed indicator-datetime here and it doesn't solve the problem
<seb128> in fact my issue was that appmenu-gtk was not updated
<seb128> dbarth, did you restart the service and compiz?
<dbarth> but it was working when i was using gnome-panel earlier today
<seb128> dbarth, compiz --replace
<dbarth> that said, i've kept most packages from alpha-1
<seb128> kenvandine, it just means unity is not robust to buggy indicator
<seb128> dbarth, you need to update indicator-*
<kenvandine> seb128, i am just wondering if it works in indicator-applet
<seb128> dbarth, sudo apt-get remove libdbusmenu-glib
<seb128> dbarth, sudo apt-get remove libdbusmenu-glib1
<seb128> dbarth, don't do it but it will give you a list ;-)
<dbarth> ahah
<kenvandine> you should be able to leave  libdbusmenu-glib1
<seb128> kenvandine, you can't remove it
<dbarth> oops
<dbarth> i see
<seb128> kenvandine, evolution-indicator and xchat-indicator will need a rebuild
<kenvandine> yeah
<dbarth> but so again, explain me why an abi change from maverick is breaking packages *now*?
<seb128> dbarth, the abi change landed friday
<kenvandine> not maverick
<kenvandine> thursday :)
<dbarth> hmm
<seb128> kenvandine, no, it was in NEW thursday :p
<kenvandine> well, builds landed
<kenvandine> friday
<kenvandine> right
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, yes
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> ugh... now i can't do a fresh install
<dbarth> hmm, let's switch to #ayatana to see with tedg
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, you can unset UBUNTU_MENUPROXY
<seb128> it's a workaround though
<kenvandine> dbarth, he is gone until jan
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, yes, doesn't stop the segfault though :( i think it will all be fixed once apt lets me upgrade to GTK 2.91.6
<bcurtiswx_> if I have an app that deps on telepathy-python and that was just renamed to python-telepathy, will it still build or fail due to the name change
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, it will likely needs to be rebuilt with a change
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, OK thats telepathy-butterfly that i'm talking about.. right now it's synced so should It get that fix and an 0ubuntu1 tag ?
<seb128> what issue do you have?
<didrocks> pitti: do you have a branch for unity-asset-pool that is derived from ~unity-team/unity-asset-pool/packaging that I can push to ~ubuntu-destop ?
<pitti> didrocks: I pushed to lp:ubuntu/unity-asset-pool
<pitti> didrocks: I thought we wanted to move to that one?
<seb128> pitti, no, as said it's a bit harder than that
<seb128> we need james_w
<bcurtiswx_> butterfly is at 0.5.14-1 in natty and upstream its 0.5.15 but it depends on telepathy-butterfly (so by what you said, I'll assume it would fail build)
<pitti> didrocks: if not, I can apply the changes to the old branch, too
<bcurtiswx_> eek
<seb128> pitti, we don't want to use the autoimport vcs since they don't derivate from the upstream vcs
<bcurtiswx_> telepathy-python **
<pitti> seb128: ah, I see; the old problem
<seb128> pitti, ie you can't bzr merge a revision
<didrocks> pitti: right, it doesn't work with the merge-upstream workflow :)
<seb128> pitti, so we want ~unity-team/unity-asset-pool/packaging to become the lp:ubuntu one
<seb128> which james_w can do
<didrocks> so, I'm pushing everything to ~ubuntu-desktop now
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<pitti> didrocks: ok, so want me to apply my commits to that new branch?
<didrocks> pitti: if you don't have that, I can reproduce your commits in the old branch, no worry
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, doesn't seem that anybody changed the naming there?
<didrocks> pitti: no worry, it was just in case you had it, will reproduce that then :)
<pitti> didrocks: ok, thanks; I'm sorry for the misunderstanding; otherwise I had used that one right away
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, can you ask on #telepathy if anybody plans to update to 0.5.15 in debian
<bcurtiswx_> yes, will do
<didrocks> pitti: no worry :) thanks a lot :)
<pitti> didrocks: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60583271/unity-asset-pool_0.8.18-0ubuntu1_0.8.18-0ubuntu2.diff.gz ?
<pitti> didrocks: (the individual commits weren't that interesting, taking the full diff will do fine)
<didrocks> pitti: ok, will do that then. Thanks!
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, nvm about that, we do things right.  It's more me not knowing this yet.
<bdrung> i have installed date-time idicator in my natty VM, but it isn't shown
<bdrung> (using the classic gnome desktop)
<pitti> bdrung: I don't know, but my gut feeling is that it hides itself on gnome-panel, as this has its own clock
<bdrung> pitti: is there a way to enable it?
<pitti> I don't know
<seb128> no, it's just that it needs a rebuild
<seb128> which is blocked on geoclue
<seb128> indicator-applet "handles" that by not showing the indicator
<seb128> where unity breaks
<bdrung> my second issue is that the indicator-applet isn't shown (only one pixel white vertical line on the panel) after the recent update. only the session indicator-applet is shown.
<jcastro> bdrung: that happened to me today too
<kenvandine> seb128, didrocks: a fresh install from today's live image works
<kenvandine> unity-panel that is
<kenvandine> it must be a lib
<kenvandine> didrocks, can you give me a dpkg -l
<didrocks> kenvandine: hum, I'm not up-to-date here
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> ok
<didrocks> I didn't go through the indicator transition yet
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> seb128, are you up-to-date now?
 * kenvandine checks with kirkland
<seb128> kenvandine, well indicators wise yes
<seb128> but I've some hundred other updates pending
<kenvandine> how about dbusmenu and libindicate?
<seb128> kenvandine, http://paste.ubuntu.com/543126/
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, telepathy-glib is in experimental
<mpt> mvo, here's another report of the "ValueError: unknown locale: en_NG" in USC. <http://openubuntu.com/index.php/topic,269.msg29120.html>
<Ng> mpt: it's awful that my locale doesn't exist!
<kenvandine> seb128, in comparing the fresh install and kirkland's list, the only thing that differs is really the -dev packages
<mpt> Ng, almost as awful as overeager nick highlighting
<Ng> mpt: indeed!
<mpt> (I'm glad there has been little activity on the MPT-Fusion driver front lately)
<mpt> mvo, tremolux: I forgot to mention: Right now I'm sketching out different possibilities for bug 670403, so I'll have something for you and the Unity developers to discuss in the next few days.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 670403 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Recently installed applications should be easy to run (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 22)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670403
<tremolux> mpt: ah, nice!  thanks
<jcastro> kenvandine: I have no issues/agenda items for your meeting today
<kenvandine> thx
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, this is not nice - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/globalmenu-extension/trunk/revision/15 ;)
<didrocks> cyphermox: hey
<didrocks> cyphermox: looking at your xchat work. NOCONFIGURE=1 ./autogen.sh;  <- you will need automake and such in the builder chroot in that case
<kenvandine> seb128, indicator-datetime uploaded, but it broke for people upgrading but not on a clean install/live session
<kenvandine> but i am grabbing some food now... bbl :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: you should use autoreconf and dh-autoreconf rather
<didrocks> see you kenvandine
<seb128> kenvandine, enjoy
<seb128> kenvandine, did you figure why it broke?
<seb128> cyphermox, emerillon needs to be update to use the new libchamplain
<seb128> updated, or patched or something ;-)
<seb128> I'm pinging you because apparently you maintain it in debian as well
<cyphermox> didrocks, yeah, I just added it, it was missing :)
<cyphermox> ah wait, no that was another branch
<cyphermox> didrocks, thanks for the hints
<cyphermox> seb128, yup
<didrocks> cyphermox: you're welcome :)
<cyphermox> I'll look at both these when I come back from lunch :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: enjoy !
<cyphermox> bbl
<mpt> Hi and471
<and471> hey mpt
<and471> mpt, sorry my connection went, flaky wifi...
<bcurtiswx> <-- mpt has quit (Quit: Ex-Chat)  and471 has quit (Quit: Ex-Chat)
<and471> haha
<and471> guess we are on the same crappy wavelength :D
<and471> bcurtiswx, I guess mpt gave up on me :)
<bcurtiswx> and471, haha
<bcurtiswx> maybe more serious connection issues :P
<highvoltage> hi, has anyone from the desktop team had time to look at bug 683833?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683833 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Unity should be in recommends, not depends for ubuntu-desktop (affects: 1) (heat: 469)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683833
<bcurtiswx> hmm, no unity
<bcurtiswx> i workarounded a unset ubuntu_menuproxy  could that be the reason unity isn't showing any more?
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, is unity-panel-service a program? i dont see it at all
<kenvandine>  in /usr/lib/unity/
<kenvandine> it is a service
<bcurtiswx> its not working on my comp :-\.  what should I do to debug ?
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, (unity-panel-service:2026): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-CRITICAL **: dbusmenu_menuitem_get_id: assertion `DBUSMENU_IS_MENUITEM(mi)' failed
<kenvandine> what's not working?
<bcurtiswx> any part of unity
<kenvandine> killall unity-panel-service; /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service&
<kenvandine> see what it spits out on the console
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, http://paste.ubuntu.com/543300/
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, and are you seeing a panel at all?
<kenvandine> just empty?
<bcurtiswx> nothing
<kenvandine> so no panel at all?
<bcurtiswx> none
<kenvandine> but unity is running? you see the launcher?
<bcurtiswx> no launcher
<kenvandine> ah... so unity is probably not running
<kenvandine> is compiz running?
<bcurtiswx> yes
<kenvandine> hey rickspencer3!
<rickspencer3> hey kenvandine
<rickspencer3> how is life?
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, do you have window decorations?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3: can't complain, and you?
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, yes
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, pretty jet laggy, but going well
<kenvandine> rickspencer3: hehe :)
<rickspencer3> I'm taking today off and working on the developers' manual
<kenvandine> woot
<rickspencer3> I've knocked off 3 chapter drafts already
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, and your sure the unity plugin is loaded?
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, how could I verify?
<kenvandine> look in ccsm i guess
<kenvandine> or in .xsession-errors maybe
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, ah. got it.. i know what happened
<bcurtiswx> i had disabled the plugin, found out unity was running still on reboots so i kept it off
<kenvandine> :)
<bcurtiswx> todays updates must have noticed the plugin was off and acted correctly
<bcurtiswx> so does this mean i hate when things run the way they're supposed to?
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, so did enabling that fix it?
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, hey :) got a min?
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, sure
<bcurtiswx> I noticed you opened a bug for empathy 2.91.3, idk what you've gotten done (maybe as much as I) but I had been working on https://code.launchpad.net/~bcurtiswx/ubuntu/natty/empathy/empathy-2.91.3 for a bit..
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, ^^
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, oh, np.  I'll leave it for you
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, I'm looking here (http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html) to see what still needs updating - if you're working on something open a bug report and add the tag "desktop-upgrade" and it will show up on this page
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, ah, OK.  I will assign myself to that bug report.  Thanks for starting it.  Sorry for not following that
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, it's not well documented :( Thanks though!
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, no tedg today? i could do with him taking a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/dbusmenu/ffox-fixes :)
<bcurtiswx> chrisccoulson, i was told hes out this week
 * micahg thought he was off until the EOY
<chrisccoulson> bcurtiswx, that's a shame, i wanted to get the ffox global menu stuff in before christmas ;)
<bcurtiswx> could be EOY too
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it is EOY
<chrisccoulson> which is probably what i should be doing ;)
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-12-14
<RenatoSilva> what is the acl package used for?
<RenatoSilva> seems useless, no package depends on it, and the package which suggests it is not installed
<JanC> it's used for accessing file ACLs
<RenatoSilva> ok, just removed it
<JanC> if you are on a single user system, it's probably not that useful...
<RenatoSilva> I have more than one user here
<RenatoSilva> do you mean if I just use standard unix permissions?
<JanC> it allows more fine-grained file permissions than the standard unix permissions
<RenatoSilva> that package seems installed out of nothing
<RenatoSilva> no one depends on it, the only one who suggests it is not installed, and acl package description is broken, non-ascii chars not properly displayed
<JanC> ?
<JanC> is it a translated description?
<RenatoSilva> crazy! now after that I removed it and went there to c&p to you, description is fixed!
<RenatoSilva> hmm no wait, it's in english now, for some reason
<RenatoSilva> but was in portuguese when installed, now I install and description still remains in english
<crimsun> acl is quite useful in troubleshooting sound bugs, actually
<RenatoSilva> crimsun: interesting, I was having trouble to hear that sound when you log in, I accidentally fixed it by deleting ~/.pulse which had some links to /tmp inside, so I guessed it was some permission issue
<RenatoSilva> JanC: maybe this and the sound issue, and other issues, are related to not having done a clean install since a long time
<crimsun> that's a pulse bug, yes, and it's somewhat difficult to trace
<RenatoSilva> JanC: I have been upgrading since a few years
<JanC> RenatoSilva: the 'acl' package only contains the command line tools for POSIX ACL support
<JanC> you still have the libraries and kernel components installed...
<RenatoSilva> ok
<RenatoSilva> I have had some trouble trying to clean my system from useless packages you know
<JanC> I haven't installed this system since 2006 or 2007 either  ;)
<RenatoSilva> apt-get autoremove does some job, system > admin > maintainer too, gtkorphaned too, but that's not enougth
<RenatoSilva> well the maintainer just does the same as autoremove it seems
<JanC> "maintainer"?
<JanC> I guess that's Computer Janitor?
<RenatoSilva> Mantenedor do sistema in portuguese, I guess it's "System maintainer" under System > Admin menu
<RenatoSilva> http://images.tothetech.com/2009/07/ubuntu-menu-computer-janitor.jpg
<RenatoSilva> that's it, janitor
<JanC> janitor does more than only autoremove
<JanC> but autoremove is one part of it
<RenatoSilva> example of gtkorphan not being enough: there's a check which shows hpricot which is a ruby lib I actually need
<RenatoSilva> and when libtool was installed, it wasn't showing in the list (when you check the show all not only libs option)
<RenatoSilva> JanC: yeah I just mean about the useless packages, in that case janitor is the same as autoremove
<JanC> it's not always possible for the computer to know what you still need
<JanC> or not
<RenatoSilva> so now I need to manually guess, package by package, which ones are not dependency of some other one, then look at package description and name, and decide to purge or not. A lot of fun :)
<RenatoSilva> oh gtkorphan also lists ubunt-desktop, and *itself* o.O
<JanC> do you use aptitude sometimes?
<RenatoSilva> apt-get sometimes, aptitude not so much
<RenatoSilva> mostly I don't use aptitude, but apt-get
<JanC> I'd suggest you don't mix aptitude with other apt tools
<JanC> because it keeps it's own, different database of packages that were installed on purpose vs. as a dependency
<RenatoSilva> I just think there should be a command telling the packages which were manually installed and are not dependency of no other package (end-user apps etc). This way we could know all packages that were (in theory) installed by the users, so we can clean the system (I think I probably have a lot of useless packages still installed but I have no easy way to figure out what they are)
<RenatoSilva> I think I have never installed or removed anything with aptitude
<RenatoSilva> I'm using today for 'why package', I remember using it some time ago but I think it wasn't for [un]installing
<RenatoSilva> thanks all anyway
<hallyn_> my natty netbook seems to have lost netbook.  when i choose 'ubuntu desktop edition'  in gdm, i get an empty screen.  are there some directories i can just remove to reset, or is this expected at the moment?
<hallyn_> (i can control-alt-t to get a terminal, and compiz is running - but no panels or anything)
<hallyn_> oh and i can log into 'classic desktop' just fine.  so is 'ubuntu desktop edition' supposed to work?
<charlie-tca> hallyn_: yes, if your video card supports it
<charlie-tca> It has to have enough onboard memory, openGL, and 3d support
<RenatoSilva> how about finger, is it an important package? I'm about to purge it
<crimsun> not really ;)
<RenatoSilva> thanks, how about humanity-theme x human-theme? about to purge the latter
<RenatoSilva> sorry it's humanity-icon-theme
<RenatoSilva> but human-theme shows as orphan in deboprhan
<RenatoSilva> *deborphan
<micahg> RenatoSilva: these sound like support questions
<RenatoSilva> micahg: sorry #ubuntu is often useless
<RenatoSilva> but thanks all
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> how are you?
<pitti> my cold now is pretty bad :/
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<didrocks> take care
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> heh
<seb128> pitti, you didn't wait for me to remind you about the reminder!
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> seb128 is sooooo disapointed :)
<pitti> seb128: je suis desolat
<pitti> (if only I'd know how to spell that)
<seb128> désolé
<seb128> ;-)
<davmor2> didrocks: Hey unity seems a bit broken this morning on natty is there a workaround at all?
<didrocks> davmor2: hey, how broken?
<davmor2> didrocks: no top bar, no app launcher,  just looking at the .xsession-errors now.
<didrocks> davmor2: are you up-to-date with dbusmenu and all indicators?
<davmor2> didrocks: apt-get update/apt-get dist-upgrade is showing no updates available
<didrocks> davmor2: ok, do you have compiz starting at least?
<didrocks> davmor2: you should try resetting your settings (unity --reset)
<davmor2> didrocks: that's done it thanks :)
<didrocks> davmor2: nice :)
<davmor2> didrocks: now I have a desktop but no updates so I have videod Ubuntu One with a similar issue until there are some updates to install :)  bug #689929
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 689929 in unity (Ubuntu) "Update managers Apply Settings window doesn't trigger unity's smarthide (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689929
<didrocks> davmor2: seems that the upload isn't finished yet :)
<davmor2> didrocks: no worries you'll at least understand what is happening I hope :)
<didrocks> davmor2: just ping me once your file upload is finished
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> davmor2: it's ok now, I get it (some proxy cache issue?)
<davmor2> :)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, trying to figure out which bit of the indicator stack goes where is a real pain :/
<chrisccoulson> too many indicator projects, all with pretty much the same name!
<seb128> lol
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> I've been trying to push people to make a clear description of the dx components and what they do
<chrisccoulson> i think the letters "i", "n", "d", "c", "t" and "a" are burned in to my retina's now ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana-dev/msg00050.html
<chrisccoulson> yeah, something like that would be useful :)
<chrisccoulson> all i'm trying to do is figure out how to tell firefox when someone clicks on a menu item, and it's pretty hard working out where to look ;)
<didrocks> davmor2: pretty clear, thanks!
<pitti> *phew*, there -- debconf GNOME backend without libgnome2-perl
<seb128> pitti, great work!
<dpm> hi pitti, a quick question that's come up in the translators list while testing the maverick langpacks: if someone has got the langpacks PPA enabled, do the langpacks in maverick-proposed take precedence and get installed?
<seb128> dpm, the newest version get installed
<seb128> what version are in the ppa and in the proposed update?
<dpm> hey seb128. They're both the same version, that's why I'm asking, as I'm not sure what happens in that case
<seb128> does it matter?
<seb128> if they are the same version they should be the same content?
<seb128> check with mvo but I don't think it's a fixed order if you have the same version in different sources
<seb128> dpm, the proposed updates a pocket copy from the ppa no?
<dpm> you're right, it does not matter, but the question came up, and I wasn't sure what to answer. So I take it if they're both the same version one does not take precedence over the other, i.e. if the langpack from the ppa is installed, the one with the same version in maverick-proposed will not be installed
<dpm> seb128, yes, it's a copy
<seb128> I would think that if the checksum is the same for both there is no reason it would be reinstalled
<seb128> but check with mvo to be sure
<dpm> mvo, if you are around and you've got a minute, here's a question for you ^^ :)
<dpm> pitti, if that is the case, could you disable the next ppa langpack scheduled for tomorrow until testing has finished? Otherwise people might be testing a newer langpack if it is built tomorrow in the ppa
<rickspencer3> hmm, getting python 2.7 on dist-upgrade
<rickspencer3> is my natty about to break into a million small pieces?
<mterry> didrocks, my unity won't come up anymore.  I remember seeing some chatter about unity being broken right now?
<didrocks> mterry: you should reset your config, unity --reset
<didrocks> it's a allscreens/screen0 issue
<mterry> didrocks, oh, OK
<mterry> didrocks, yay
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, there were some renaming leftover
<mvo> dpm: hi, if they are exactly the same version then nothing will happen but they really need to be same version and same content. but if that is the case, the maverick-proposed one is not installed (as there is no reason to do that)
<dpm> mvo, great, that's exactly what I wanted to know, thanks!
<mvo> yw!
<rickspencer3> didrocks, hello
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I just did a dist-upgrade, compiz is running, but there's no sign of Unity
<mterry> rickspencer3, he just told me the fix above: unity --reset
 * rickspencer3 tries
<rickspencer3> mterry, thanks
 * bcurtiswx waves to channel
<mterry> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/vte/ubuntugtk3/+merge/43642
 * mterry waves back at bcurtiswx
<mterry> seb128, (I don't have upload rights for vte)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: did it fix it?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, yes
<seb128> hey mterry
<rickspencer3> all is well
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<mterry> seb128, hi!  :)
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<pitti> dpm: we don't set priorities for the PPA; if you have the PPA enabled, the next weekly auto-update will supersede -proposed
<pitti> dpm: disabled
<dpm> pitti, ok, thanks! I'll let you know when we've finished testing to enable it again.
<seb128> mterry, I've asked cjwatson if desktop can get access to vte
<seb128> mterry, if that doesn't work I will sponsor it for you ;-)
<mterry> seb128, k  :)
<hallyn_> charlie-tca: laptop supports it.  so my .config or whateve files must have gotten corrupted.  which ones are used for netbook and not classic desktop?
<charlie-tca> hallyn_: as far as I know, compiz and unity
<seb128> mterry, ok, you should have rights
<mterry> muhahaha
<seb128> ;-)
<cyphermox> seb128, what was the issue you had with emerillon and the new libchamplain?
<seb128> cyphermox, the current archive version still use the old libchamplain which is nbs
<cyphermox> ah, ok
<hallyn_> charlie-tca: I see .cache/compiz-1 and .config/compizconfig1 but nothing resembling 'unity'
<seb128> hallyn_, unity --reset
<cyphermox> seb128, fair enough, I had to fix building w/ gdk-pixbuf but otherwise libchamplain-0.8 works fine... for varying versions of fine. I still can't use the map :/
<seb128> cyphermox, well if "still" seems to indicate it was not working so it's something which got broken
<hallyn_> seb128: ah, well that certainly did something, thanks :)  now i just have an extra gnome-panel to get rid of.  back in a flash
<seb128> upload ;-)
<seb128> mterry, no bonus point for you, you didn't use the -v option :p
<seb128> mterry, but otherwise the vte upload worked it seems ;-)
<Riddell> pitti: are we not doing activity reports any more?
<mterry> seb128, darn it :)
<seb128> Riddell, no
<pitti> Riddell: not individual ones, just interesting news from the week
<bcurtiswx> seb128, mterry. libgirepository-1.0-1 reminder in the GNOME3 PPA
<mterry> bcurtiswx, ah, right.  The PPA
<seb128> bcurtiswx, seems only gedit uses the wrong one
<seb128> but the current version doesn't build with the current GTK
<bcurtiswx> so a test would be to remove gedit and see if it installed
<bcurtiswx> nope, it still wants to remove ubuntu-desktop. hmm
<seb128> can you copy the upgrade log?
<seb128> on pastbin or something
<bcurtiswx> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/543614/
<seb128> bcurtiswx, what is the issue with that log?
<seb128> well only gedit needs a rebuild
<seb128> you can sudo apt-get install gedit/natty
<bcurtiswx> it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<cdbs> IS there some issue with unity ATM? I am unable to start 'Ubuntu Desktop Edition'
<cdbs> after an update
<bcurtiswx> cdbs, did you disable the plugin in ccsm by any chance?
<mterry> cdbs, try unity --reset in a terminal (ctrl+alt+t to get one)
<cdbs> mterry: :o will try that
<cdbs> bcurtiswx: I didn't open ccsm for a long time
<hallyn_> hm, well, unity --reset from classic desktop works, but subsequent logins still fail, and then i wasn't getting my network notifier
<mterry> cdbs, some gsettings path changed or something like that
<hallyn_> (so i couldn't get on my broadband net)
<mterry> hallyn_, oh, I hadn't tried logging out/in again
<cdbs> okay, attempt according to what mterry said
<hallyn_> mterry: after unity --replace, is it safe to just kill gnome-pane?
<seb128> why do you need that?
<mterry> hallyn_, should be
<hallyn_> well, what is the name of the network indicator?
<hallyn_> so i can restart it?
<seb128> gnome-panel should not be running under unity
<bcurtiswx> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/543618/ says gedit already newest version
<mterry> hallyn_, nm-applet
<hallyn_> it's running in the classic desktop,
<hallyn_> so when i then do 'unity --reset' it stays up
<mterry> hallyn_, oh you might want to log into new desktop then
<seb128> oh, compiz --replace then
<hallyn_> mterry: i thought we werent' usig applets
<hallyn_> mterry: i might, but it hangs with a little clock cursor
<hallyn_> mterry: pretty sure nm-applet just said it was already running
<seb128> bcurtiswx, gedit=2.30.4-1ubuntu3
<seb128> then
<hallyn_> oh maybe that was the problem, didn't shut down cleanly?
<mterry> hallyn_, it doesn't use a notification-icon, but the binary is called nm-applet and shows an indicator
<hallyn_> hm
<cdbs> mterry: worked
<mterry> hallyn_, right.  When you get that hang, press ctrl+alt+t and run unity --reset
<mterry> hallyn_, not that the command is --reset not --replace
<hallyn_> mterry: that's what i used to do until yeterday
<hallyn_> mterry: now, it *really* hangs, and ctrl-alt-t does nothing
<mterry> hallyn_, I see.  didrocks ^
<cdbs> hallyn_: its best to create a launcher on the desktop to start unity --reset
<cdbs> since ctrl+alt+t doesn't work when compiz hangs
<hallyn_> cdbs: ?
<mterry> didrocks, is unity --reset something one has to run every time?
<hallyn_> mterry: correction, i used to do ctrl-alt-t and then run 'compiz'
<cdbs> hallyn_: create a launcher on your desktop
<bcurtiswx> seb128, OK, to try the upgrade i'll have to manually upgrade everything instead of a dist-upgrade.. right?
<didrocks> mterry: no, there is an compiz upstream gconf path change
<mterry> hallyn_, right.  unity --reset is a one-time thing that fixes some gsettings paths that recently got migrated (is my layman's understanding).  So I believe you are hitting that.  but compiz --replace just restarts compiz
<seb128> bcurtiswx, just apt-get upgrade
<seb128> bcurtiswx, it should do the right thing
<bcurtiswx> seb128, haha, it tried to upgrade gedit.. and not updating the gtk like i had hoped
<hallyn_> ok, htanks guys - at this point i'm afraid of logging out again for fear of not being able to get back on the net, so i'll just stay put, get some work done, and try again later :)
<mterry> hallyn_, :)
<seb128> bcurtiswx, well just remove gedit for now
<seb128> or wait for it to be rebuilt
<bcurtiswx> seb128, libgirepository-1.0-1 still tries to remove ubuntu-desktop.. as far as I know i _should_ be able to upgrade the GTK's
<bcurtiswx> mterry, you still use the gnome3 PPA right?
<seb128> sudo apt-get install ...
<seb128> just upgrade libgtk3.0-0
<mterry> bcurtiswx, no
<seb128> bcurtiswx, you don't even need the ppa to use gtk3 it's in natty
<bcurtiswx> seb128, OK.  still gtk3.0 wants to remove ubuntu-desktop.. what can I do to narrow down whats causing that?
<bcurtiswx> aptitude why-not ubuntu-desktop?
<bcurtiswx> doesn't know why to remove ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> comment the ppa source?
<bcurtiswx> PPA completely removed, still hates ubuntu-desktop.  hmm
<seb128> hum
<seb128> can you copy the "sudo apt-get install libgtk3.0-0" log on pastebin?
<mterry> seb128, btw, I found the source of libgda4 breakage yesterday: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gobject-introspection/+bug/689821
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 689821 in gobject-introspection (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Nested types should be allowed in aliases (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<bcurtiswx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543625/
<bcurtiswx> seb128, ^^
<seb128> bcurtiswx, sudo apt-get install gnome-themes-selected/natty
<bcurtiswx> seb128, OK that did it.  now to cherry pick updates from the GNOME3 PPA is there a sudo apt-get install */PPPA i can do ?
<seb128> well just enable the ppa and sudo apt-get install
<seb128> then comment the ppa again
<bcurtiswx> OK
<bcurtiswx> rebooting, hopefully to non-crashign nautilus
 * bcurtiswx throws a mini party
<seb128> ;-)
<bcurtiswx> now im building empathy from source to see if im right that the new gtk fixes my empathy issues
<seb128> ok
<bcurtiswx> cassidy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/543639/ i'm using the gnome empathy 2.91.3, not from git source.  Do you know about this?
<cassidy> bcurtiswx, nope
<seb128> mterry, thanks for the libgda investigation
<seb128> mterry, did you try asking on the upstream channel?
<bcurtiswx> cassidy, OK i will file a bug
<seb128> rickspencer3, is appmenu somewhere on your list of things you watch?
<cassidy> bcurtiswx, well check first what's the cause of the error
<cassidy> bcurtiswx, are these API been deprecated ?
<rickspencer3> seb128, yes
<seb128> rickspencer3, ok great, it's really buggy currently and I've been trying to get dx-ers to work on some bugs since before 10.10 without success
<seb128> rickspencer3, we have over 60 bugs registered
<seb128> some about popular applications getting no menu at all
<seb128> or menus items being missing or not working
<mterry> seb128, no.  glib upstream?
<seb128> or doing the wrong action
<seb128> mterry, rather gir guys
<cassidy> bcurtiswx, seems to be a webkit problem, not an empathy one
<bcurtiswx> cassidy, OK thx.
<bcurtiswx> hmm, where to go from here
<seb128> rickspencer3, is there anything we can help to make sure we track those?
<seb128> mterry, try pinged walters when he's on #gnome-hackers maybe?
<mterry> seb128, ok
<seb128> or ask pitti who he usually pings for gir issues ;-)
<bcurtiswx> are there any webkit knowledgeable people here ?
<pitti> mterry: usually I just join #introspection on irc.gnome.org
<mterry> pitti, ok
<seb128> bcurtiswx, seems an issue with --as-needed on natty
<seb128> bcurtiswx, you can open a bug or email robert_ancell
<seb128> or ping him when he's online later
<bcurtiswx> seb128, OK.  How did you know it was with --as-needed ?
<seb128> well your pastbin is clear
<seb128> "undefined reference to"
<kenvandine> lool, thx for fixing libubuntuone!
<bcurtiswx> seb128, so everytime i see "undefined reference to" i should think --as-needed ?
<dobey> lool: ping
<seb128> bcurtiswx, no, it's just that it doesn't use all the libraries it should
<kenvandine> mterry, do you know how to make python look for un-installed girs
<kenvandine> or anyone
<seb128> bcurtiswx, the --as-needed just mail build stop on such errors
<chrisccoulson> i think i've finally solved my menu problems for ffox now, but i need to patch indicator-appmenu, dbusmenu and unity to fix it :)
<mterry> kenvandine, no, not off hand
<kenvandine> ok
<mterry> kenvandine, is there not a function or something in the gi module to set paths?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I guess you will need ted
 * kenvandine will just dive in and hope to not drown
<kenvandine> mterry, maybe, you know there is just a ton of docs
<kenvandine> :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ted will have some patches to review when he gets back from vacation ;)
<mterry> kenvandine, :)  dir() is all the docs we get
<seb128> chrisccoulson, great ;-)
<kenvandine> mterry, yup... gotta love it, i guess
 * mterry_ tests webchat
<lool> dobey: pong
<dobey> lool: did debuild switch to srcdir != builddir builds recently?
<lool> dobey: No
<lool> dobey: debuild just calls dpkg-buildpackage which calls debian/rules <various targets>; it all depends on the package
<lool> dobey: In the case of libubuntuone, there are multiple builds to accomodate for various python versions (e.g. one build for python2.6, and one for 2.7 for instance)
<dobey> lool: hrmm, i am just very surprised this hasn't ever broken before
<lool> dobey: this as introduced recently:
<lool> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libubuntuone/0.3.8-0ubuntu4
<lool>   * debian/rules:
<lool>     - Use separate build dirs for all the builds, so that we can build ok when
<lool>       different Python versions are installed (LP: #684983)
<lool>  -- Rodrigo Moya <rodrigo.moya@canonical.com>   Thu, 09 Dec 2010 16:30:31 +0100
<lool> dobey: this one failed to build, then ubuntu5 was fixed to build, but it actually failed to sign the .dll
<dobey> right
<dobey> i guess distcheck doesn't care if the dll is unsigned though
<dobey> lool: do you know if there is an easy wya to check if the dll is signed properly, without building the package and trying to install it?
<dobey> nm, i found something
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hello, i just saw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/690045
<chrisccoulson> hi ricotz
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, does this mean the gnome3 builds (like gnome-session-daemon) wont make it into natty?
<ricotz> seb128, hi, ^
<GunnarHj> pitti: Wow, that was fast. ;-) Glad that I succeeded in convincing you about the 'odd' use of the dmrc Language field.
<GunnarHj> pitti: I encountered a side issue: My attempts to update my ppa for Maverick were rejected with the message: "Unhandled exception processing upload: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'md5'"
<seb128> ricotz, they will not
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, most probably, yes (which is the reason for removing gnome-shell. we'll be evaluating which packages to upgrade this cycle
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690045 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Please remove and blacklist gnome-shell (affects: 1) (heat: 18)" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<pitti> GunnarHj: hm, no idea about that exception; perhaps the changes didn't get signed or so?
<seb128> ricotz, or rather it's not likely (not really decided yet though)
<ricotz> seb128, chrisccoulson, :(, that's a bummer
<ricotz> what are the main problems?
<GunnarHj> pitti: I've tried just about everything. Seems like something has happened at the Launchpad side.
<seb128> ricotz, read the gnome3 blueprint?
<seb128> ricotz, I did summaries in the whiteboard
<GunnarHj> pitti: Uploading for Natty worked fine.
<ricotz> seb128, oh, no i didnt, could you give the link?
<pitti> GunnarHj: hm, that's a #launchpad matter then, I'm afraid
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-desktop-n-gnome3
<seb128> ricotz, ^
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok, I'll report it there.
<seb128> ricotz, but basically we don't feel confident we can integrate GNOME3 in one cycle
<seb128> ricotz, it's not even clear it will be ready in time
<seb128> ricotz, integrate -> do a solid work of integrating it
<ricotz> mhh, i see, but isnt it a bigger problem to introduce it partly
<seb128> you mean
<seb128> ?
<seb128> ricotz, we don't introduce it at all, we maintain a ppa with it
<ricotz> yeah, i relalized that ;)
<seb128> you can't easily bring pieces in
<seb128> see the whiteboard on the spec
<ricotz> but i think i should be the goal to introduce it, debian experimental has cought up this weekend
<seb128> well it's already in the ppa
<seb128> what debian experimental has to do with that?
<seb128> experimental is like a debian ppa
<seb128> the ppa has lot of GNOME3 sources that debian doesn't have yet
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, http://paste.ubuntu.com/543667/
<ricotz> seb128, ok, alright
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, thats in the natty empathy version not the one i'm building
<seb128> ricotz, having it in the ppa almost mean we can get contributors particpating in an easy way
<seb128> ricotz, we also don't need to stop on freezes
<seb128> ricotz, we will revisit moving it to natty if it's ready in time
<seb128> ricotz, I don't see what is your issue with that
<seb128> it should allow us to do a better job on GNOME3
<seb128> getting updates after freezes if required
<ricotz> seb128, mhh, yes, this sounds right
<seb128> and getting testing easily without breaking natty
<seb128> ricotz, great ;-)
<seb128> ricotz, btw we welcome people helping getting it in shape or working on updates
<ricotz> seb128, i just was hooping to get a working gnome-shell ppa for natty again
<seb128> ir you want to help there...
<seb128> ricotz, you can base your ppa on th GNOME3 one
<seb128> if you want to maintain g-s releases in the GNOME3 ppa please do
<seb128> we have nobody actively working on that yet
<seb128> bcurtiswx, grep libindicate in the debian dir?
<ricotz> yeah, currently the gnome3-build are a bit broken with latest gtk update
<seb128> ricotz, yeah, if you want to fix gedit for example please do ;-)
<ricotz> seb128, unfortunatelly, there are mostly git snapshots needed
<seb128> well we can backport patches
<seb128> it's easier than snapshot
<bcurtiswx> seb128, thats with the natty version, which was working fine. keyword _was_
<ricotz> seb128, mhh, i think git snapshots are easier
<seb128> ricotz, well I use git diff > patch
<seb128> ricotz, then copy in the debian dir
<seb128> ricotz, I find it easier than doing tarballs
<ricotz> seb128, doing patches for packages which will get new release every week or two
<seb128> well you drop the git diff at the next version update
<ricotz> seb128, yeah, i know, but it it likely there are more dependend changes
<seb128> bcurtiswx, what is crashing this way?
<seb128> ricotz, well let's wait for the next tarballs then
<ricotz> seb128, ok, it see
<seb128> ricotz, gtk3 should stop breaking abi in the next weeks
<seb128> then it will be easier
<seb128> or maybe it stopped already with some luck
<seb128> so after the next tarballs it should be better
<bcurtiswx> seb128, empathy 2.32.2-0ubuntu2 the maverick/natty version
<bcurtiswx> stable release
<seb128> bcurtiswx, dpkg -l empathy
<seb128> grep use-libindicate /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.gnome.Empathy.gschema.xml
<bcurtiswx>  seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/543678/
<seb128> bcurtiswx, which empathy?
<seb128> (that's a command)
<bcurtiswx> i did a sudo apt-get install --reinstall empathy before all this happened, so it's the maverick/natty version
<bcurtiswx> 2.32.2-0ubuntu2
<bcurtiswx> Oh
<bcurtiswx> im a retard
<bcurtiswx> /usr/bin/empathy
<seb128> bcurtiswx, ?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, dpkg -l | grep empathy
<bcurtiswx> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/543679/
<seb128> $ strace empathy 2>&1 | grep gschema
<seb128> bcurtiswx, ^
<bcurtiswx> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/543681/
<seb128> open("/usr/local/share/glib-2.0/schemas/gschemas.compiled", O_RDONLY) = 8
<seb128> bcurtiswx, ^ remove that file?
<seb128> seems you did a make install which take over the distro version
<pitti> GunnarHj: seems to work nicely! merged gdm and pushed
<pitti> GunnarHj: I'll upload it soon, and also take a look at the language-selector changes
<and471> hey mpt, sorry my internet connection died yeterday :)
<pitti> MEETING O'CLOCK
<seb128> pitti, indeed
<mpt> and471, no worries, I left work a couple of minutes later anyway
<tkamppeter_> hi
<bcurtiswx> seb128, ah yes, i thought I did a make uninstall but i didn't
<pitti> bryceh, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox: meeting time
 * kenvandine waves
<tremolux> heyo
<Riddell> hi
 * bcurtiswx gets out of the way
<didrocks> hey o/
<pitti> seems chris coulson, mterry, and rodrigo are missing
<pitti> [TOPIC] action review
<pitti> first seems obsolete, second done
<pitti> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-12-14
<pitti> for this week's reports
<pitti> any non-regular meeting topics from anyone?
<seb128> what is obsolete and one?
<seb128> done
<pitti> seb128: the actions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-12-07
<pitti> jasoncwarner: here by chance? feeling better now?
<seb128> pitti, oh ok, I was reading the next meeting agenda
<seb128> oh, mterry and chrisccoulson ;-)
<mterry> hihi
<pitti> chrisccoulson, mterry: hello
<chrisccoulson> breaking unity before desktop meeting = not good :)
<pitti> so, nobody else had some news for last week? the weekly status is quite short this time
<seb128> chrisccoulson, -before desktop meeting
<ricotz> seb128, is it possible to get access to the gnome3 ppa?
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<pitti> [TOPIC] partner update
<pitti> kenvandine:
<kenvandine> yup
<seb128> pitti, nothing fancy, standard updates and bug cleaning...
<seb128> ricotz, let's discuss that after the meeting
<kenvandine> DX:
<pitti> seb128: (I just feel bad about owning this section)
<seb128> ricotz, but basically not easily right now the team gives access to ubuntu upload as well, but you can do merge requests we review them often
<seb128> pitti, I will add some ;-)
<kenvandine> dbusmenu, appindicator and libindicate fixes for GI and python are in which required a rebuild of the whole indicator stack
<kenvandine> hopefully the fallout is over from that
<kenvandine> the port to gdbus is stuck
<pitti> kenvandine: is that the reason for all the crashes?
<kenvandine> pitti, apparently :)
<kenvandine> are they still happening?
<pitti> (it still crashes for me, dist-upgrade from an hour ago)
<kenvandine> humm
<pitti> but anyway, off-meeting topic
<kenvandine> ping me after please
<pitti> kenvandine: stuck> anythign blocking from our side?
<kenvandine> no...
<kenvandine> tedg on vacation
<kenvandine> dbusmenu and appindicator are ported
<pitti> ah, holiday-stuck
<kenvandine> and in a ppa
<kenvandine> but
<kenvandine> can't be used until appmenu-gtk is ported to gdbus
<seb128> pitti, define crash
<seb128> pitti, do you still run a gnome-panel and get applets crashing on login?
<pitti> seb128: tons of "indicator-blah crashed [Reload] [Remove]" dialogs at session start
<seb128> pitti, if that's the case that's a known compiz bug
<seb128> compiz bug then
<pitti> seb128: yes, I run g-p
<seb128> smspillaz and didrocks know about it
<pitti> kenvandine: sorry for keepign interrupting you
<seb128> it's being worked but non trivial to fix it seems
<seb128> yeah sorry kenvandine
<didrocks> compiz is agressive at reparenting
<pitti> seb128: thanks for heads-up
<kenvandine> don't have much for U1, the have the control panel in NEW
<kenvandine> that is all i have
<seb128> didn't I new that last week?
<pitti> kenvandine: thanks; can you please add some notes to teh report page, too? that was quite interesting
<seb128> or is it binNEW now?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> i think sourceNEW
<pitti> UNity and Software-Center reports are on the wiki page
<kenvandine> i'll check and ping you
<pitti> do you guys think we should paste them here again, or do you prefer reading it there?
<didrocks> I'll just add once the lock is away " Working on making the reset automatic for people right now."
<didrocks> otherwise, it's on the wiki :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: you expired, can I paste?
<kenvandine> didrocks, done
<pitti> didrocks: that's just an issue for intra-natty upgrades, I suppose? (but nice to hear anyway)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, it's just intra natty
<didrocks> in fact, doing that properly isn't easy with the gconf compiz backend
<didrocks> still experimenting to get the easiest solution…
<pitti> didrocks: temporary autostart .desktop?
<didrocks> pitti: will be started after compiz
<seb128> not if you put it in the init section?
<didrocks> a script can have race issue and putting that in compiz.desktop to wrap compiz isn't nice for crasher and such
<didrocks> I try setting a new gconf default key
<seb128> didrocks, change the exec line to "unity --reset; compiz"?
<didrocks> seb128: hum? in the init phase, yeah, hackish but will work
<didrocks> (won't be unity --reset as it starts it, but yeah)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, that can work
<didrocks> wrapping is definitively not the solution and setting a default neither
<didrocks> will change the .desktop file then
<pitti> aaanyway, OT for meeting again
<pitti> (sorry)
<pitti> tremolux: do you want to bring up anything extra for software-center?
<tremolux> pitti: nope, not unless somebody has questions
<tremolux> the new search help feature from mvo is cool  :)
<pitti> @all: any questions or other meeting topics? otherwise we can call this done, and let didrocks and seb128 continue to discuss unity stuff :)
<seb128> pitti, sort of meeting related but what did you make use gtk3 yet?
<pitti> seb128: language-selector, aptdaemon, and apport
<Riddell> pitti: Kubuntu update?
<pitti> they currently look ugly, apparently we recently dropped the GTK3 theme handling or so
<pitti> Riddell: argh, sorry; I'll fix the meeting template
<pitti> Riddell: please go ahead
<Riddell>  * KDE SC 4.6 Beta 2 all in, working well
<Riddell>  * Kontact 4.6 Beta 2 in PPA only, more testing to be done before decision is made (testing plan has been made with Kolabsys)
<Riddell>  * New Digikam and Kipi plugins in
<Riddell>  * Bugfixes to dbusmenu-qt
<Riddell>  * New phonon-backend-vlc in, still more buggy than gstreamer, which is more buggy than xine
<Riddell>  * ARM compiles going well, mostly caught up for KDE packages.  Fixing ongoing for KOffice, KTorrent, kdenetwork
<pitti> Riddell: oh, the video backends seem to change every week now?
<Riddell> pitti: not it's still gstreamer
<Riddell> by default
<Riddell> we just have other options available too
<Riddell> s/not/no/
<pitti> indeed, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/natty_probs.html looks much better now, congrats for workign that out
<pitti> Riddell: btw, I remembered that beta2 was supposed to fix interactions with upower for suspend/hibernate; does that work now, or does this still require debugging?
<Riddell> hmm, good question, I still have hal installed, I need to check how it works with hal not installed
<Riddell> I'll test and get back to you
<pitti> Riddell: cool, thanks
<pitti> I think we stopped debugging that on the ubuntu side as it was said to be fixed upstream
<pitti> any other business?
<seb128> gtk3? ;-)
<seb128> sorry to bring that back, but upstream basically changed how gtk theming works
<seb128> dropping the old gtk2 way
<seb128> they use some css theming now
<seb128> Cimi says it's not really possible to port murrine to that
<kenvandine> ugh
<seb128> there is no way to get a pointer on the widgets from the theme anymore
<seb128> so basically we will need a new theme
<pitti> seb128: doesn't upstream gnome have a reasonable GTK3ish theme?
<seb128> since we have almost no gtk3 rdepends yet I'm wondering if we should stay put for now
<seb128> pitti, they do
<seb128> but we don't want gtk2 applications to look ubuntu
<seb128> with gtk3 ones being totally different
<didrocks> how many gtk3 app do we have for now?
<seb128> well since it seems we will not go for GNOME3 by default
<didrocks> apport/jockey?
<pitti> seb128: so does that mean you want me to revert to the pygtk2 versions? or want me to package a theme?
<seb128> didrocks, I asked just before the kubuntu update
<seb128> language-selector and apport basically
<pitti> seb128: I just wonder why it still worked like a week ago
<pitti> didrocks: jockey is still in a branch, blocked on appindicator
<mterry> deja dup will be gtk3 :)
<pitti> seb128: aptdaemon, too
<seb128> pitti, it worked a week ago because the css theming landed in gtk .6
<seb128> last week
<pitti> ah
<seb128> pitti, well as said before there is no theme to package
<seb128> Cimi tried to port murrine
<seb128> he says that's not possible
<seb128> it will be easier to write a new theme
<ricotz> the official adwaita theme for gtk3 is available in gnome-themes-standard
<seb128> ricotz, thanks but we don't want to change our theme ;-)
<seb128> we want something which is similar to what we have still
<seb128> pitti, I would suggest we sort that at the sprint
<ricotz> yeah, but this could be a base for creating the ubuntu theme
<seb128> but until now maybe stop adding extra gtk3 use in natty
<seb128> ricotz, thanks, I think Cimi knows how to do a theme, it's just that he can't get one similar to our gtk2 one
<seb128> the new theming way is limited compared to what murrine is doing for some things
<pitti> seb128: ok
<pitti> seb128: although I guess any theme will look better than the current state
<seb128> in any case we will need an ubuntu theme on gtk3
<seb128> would it be only for the GNOME3 ppa
<pitti> seb128: we could even tweak it a bit to look more similar
<seb128> pitti, I can see people who will not take "similar" as an option
<pitti> heh, yes
<seb128> like people who care about each pixel and will want every application in our default desktop to look right
<seb128> not "similar" ;-)
<seb128> anyway we will not sort that today
<seb128> I just wanted to raise it as an issue
<pitti> thanks for bringing it up
<pitti> at least I know the reason now
<pitti> [TOPIC] AOB}
<pitti> ?
<seb128> thanks everybody ;-)
<pitti> thanks everyone
<seb128> oh btw we will have a gir transition coming
<seb128> not sure if we want to do it this week
<pitti> again? *sigh*
<pitti> okoay
<didrocks> thanks :)
<kenvandine> yuck
<seb128> well debian renaming the girs
<seb128> to 1.2
<seb128> so it's no code change
<kenvandine> just a rebuild
<seb128> "just" the binaries to renam
<kenvandine> whew
<seb128> rename
<seb128> kenvandine, well, rather editing the control and .install and rules
<seb128> debian decided to handle the 0.9.5 abi break by renaming the gir
<kenvandine> yeah, but we won't have g-ir-scanner problems and stuff
<seb128> to match the version
<seb128> right
<pitti> ok, that should be relatively painless
<seb128> right, just letting people know
<kenvandine> pitti, appindicator with gtk3 is also blocked until ted gets back
<seb128> so nobody is surprised by the upload and people know what to change
<kenvandine> i did the build system work for gtk2/3
<kenvandine> and it is merged into the new package split and gdbus stuff
<pitti> seb128, kenvandine: FYI, I'll be on holidays from Thursday on; I'll probably work a bit anyway next week, but irregularly
<seb128> oh
<seb128> same here
<seb128> well I'm still pondering working friday
<pitti> seb128, kenvandine: as I'll be on a train Friday evening, could either of you sit in teh release team meeting?
<kenvandine> but it is using apis from gtk that have changed and wants to look at
<mvo> have fun during the vacation
<seb128> since didrocks finish today
<seb128> so I will handle the unity update
<seb128> then I'm on vac until eoy as well
<pitti> ah, ok; well, I'll update the status tomorrow
<seb128> didrocks finish = he's on holidays starting tonight until eoy
<pitti> if everything else fails, I'll just send them the wiki page
<kenvandine> i can do it
<kenvandine> wait, i think i can do it :)
<seb128> is anybody still there next week?
<seb128> not sure if it's worth having a meeting
<chrisccoulson> i probably won't be
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you are on holidays?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, if you are please stop working, or at least hack on fun stuff out of IRC ;-)
<kenvandine> pitti, i should be able to make the release meeting, can you get the wiki page updated?
<chrisccoulson> well, not yet, but i will likely book it off. i've still got quite a few days to take off ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'll be hacking on the globalmenu-extension over christmas ;)
<kenvandine> i should be here next week
<kenvandine> but out the week after christmas
<kenvandine> but i need to double check my days, might take some off next week :)
<seb128> cyphermox, hey
<seb128> cyphermox, I assigned you some evolution bugs seems you have stepped out for the updates and other backports
<seb128> cyphermox, let me know if you don't have time for it though
<cdbs> Whenever I start my system, Unity/Compiz doesn't start automatically. I have to manually start it each time by clicking the launcher on my desktop which I made to run the command 'compiz' . Ctrl+Alt+t doesn't work even when compiz isn't running. Is this an issue with the recent gnome-session upload?
<didrocks> seb128: hum, Exec=foo ; bar is a fail, let me try with ""
<seb128> didrocks, sh -c "..."
<lool> dobey: Yes; you can run "sn -T foo.dll"
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, but we don't have nice autorespawn in that case?
<seb128> didrocks, hum...
<lool> dobey: Sorry for the lag, was in calls in the last hours
<seb128> can you hack the compiz code to do the reset? ;-)
<cdbs> yes I can
<didrocks> seb128: well, I'm leaving in less than one hour for holidays and will not having any internet connexion as I'm moving. So you know who will have to handle breakage :-)
<cdbs> seb128: is it a known issue?
<seb128> cdbs, I was speaking to didrocks, not sure about your issue
<didrocks> seb128: more seriously, we can maybe scratch autorespawn now
<seb128> cdbs, did you try to unity --reset?
<cdbs> seb128: thrice
<didrocks> seb128: and then, back after alpha2
<seb128> didrocks, well it seems unity --reset is not enough
<didrocks> so sh -c "" for now
<seb128> or at least didn't work after a session restart for cdbs
<didrocks> seb128: hum? I saw 5 people fixed by that today
<pitti> kenvandine: thanks, will do
<seb128> well cdbs said it fixed for him but it's back after a session restart
<didrocks> hum, weird
<cdbs> didrocks: the problem is, somehow when I start the system, compiz doesn't start up
<didrocks> cdbs: it doesn't start or it starts with no plugin?
<cdbs> didrocks: it doesn't start at all
<cyphermox> seb128, ok, looking into it now
<seb128> didrocks, do what we can in the hour you have before leaving, we will handle from there
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<cdbs> didrocks: wait, I am a bit doubtful about that, let me reproduce
<cdbs> brb
<didrocks> seb128: ok, just rebuilding compiz with the script to reinitialize and testing there
<cdbs> didrocks, it isn't starting at all. However, everything is fine if, after a reboot, I log out and log back in properly. If I go to a virtual terminal when compiz isn't running, restart gdm, then still problem occurs.
<cyphermox> seb128, it's good, in fact I wanted to ask you or didrocks about backporting all those fixes from git or simply updating evo to git?
<cdbs> err, I wrote that out in a confusing way
<cdbs> the only workaround for me is the launcher on the desktop thing
<seb128> cyphermox, do whatever you find easier I guess, seems doing a git diff between the tarball tag and trunk would be easier
<seb128> like git diff > backport
<seb128> would avoid having to redo a tarball and upload it
<cyphermox> ah, right, one big patch for the bunch
<didrocks> cdbs: what compiz version do you have?
<cdbs> didrocks: 1:0.9.2.1+glibmainloop3-0ubuntu2
<seb128> do you have any error in .xsession-errors?
 * cdbs checks
<cdbs> I am having some text like :
<cdbs> the end time is 0.207723** (<unknown>:2232): DEBUG: perf-logger.vala:76: shonk le donk
<cdbs> the end time is 0.207795** (<unknown>:2232): DEBUG: perf-logger.vala:76: shonk le donk
<cdbs> I don't understand what it means, though my locale is Engligh
<cdbs> *English
<seb128> cdbs, dpkg -l | grep nux?
<seb128> njpatel, ^ what does that error mean for unity?
<njpatel> it's not an error, it's just debug output that's no in trunk
<njpatel> not in trunk now*
<cdbs> okay, I guess its some problem with my gnome-session configuration or something
 * cdbs checks
<seb128> cdbs, what about the dpkg -l?
<cdbs> seb128: it gives info that nux and related packages are installed
<seb128> cdbs, I want to see the versions
<seb128> can you copy that on paste bin or something?
<didrocks> sorry, my session crashed
<didrocks> cdbs: did you answer?
<cdbs> yes, I did
<cdbs> just a sec..
<seb128> <didrocks> cdbs: what compiz version do you have?
<seb128> <cdbs> didrocks: 1:0.9.2.1+glibmainloop3-0ubuntu2
<pitti> good night everyone!
<didrocks> hum wierd…
<cdbs> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/543714/
<didrocks> enjoy your evening pitti, nice christmas as well :)
<didrocks> weird*
<didrocks> cdbs: I think have will have to gdb attach
<seb128> 'night pitti
<didrocks> and then bt
<cdbs> How do I reset gnome-session 's properties?
<didrocks> properties?
<didrocks> not sure what do you mean
<cdbs> I mean configurations
<didrocks> what configuration?
<didrocks> compiz configuration is reset on unity --reset
<didrocks> bbiab, need to do some restart test
<seb128> didrocks,
<seb128> ups
<seb128> didrocks, re
<didrocks> re seb128
<didrocks> seb128: there is something weird with sh -c "foo ; bar". not sure how it work, it seems that foo isn't executed sometimes
<didrocks> I'm then launching the script from src/main.cpp in compiz
<seb128> didrocks, hum, weird
<seb128> btw
<seb128> <seb128> do you have any error in .xsession-errors?
<seb128> * cdbs checks
<seb128> <cdbs> I am having some text like :
<seb128>  the end time is 0.207723** (<unknown>:2232): DEBUG: perf-logger.vala:76: shonk le donk
<seb128>  the end time is 0.207795** (<unknown>:2232): DEBUG: perf-logger.vala:76: shonk le donk
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<didrocks> that's leftover of unity plugins
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> so the unity plugins is starting
<didrocks> maybe he doesn't have the right nux version
<seb128> he does
<didrocks> like, if he's using the daily build
<seb128> <cdbs> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/543714/
<didrocks> hum :/
<didrocks> there is not unity there
<seb128> that was a dpkg -l | grep nux
<didrocks> if he's using the daily unity build, it's not compatible with natty nux
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> ok, let's not focus on that
<seb128> didrocks, why do you say ' sh -c "foo ; bar"' doesn't work?
<didrocks> yeah, I'll just launch the script from main.cpp
<seb128> seems the easiest way
<didrocks> seb128: that's weird, I print in it, and can see that foo isn't launched…
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> doesn't make sense to me
<seb128> if you run the command manually does it work?
<didrocks> same for me hence the "i'm going crazy"
<didrocks> yeah, I tried that
<didrocks> and it then reset my settings
<didrocks> and print the debug
<seb128> if you can hack the main.cpp do that
<seb128> it will avoid the issues like respawn
<seb128> it's also the easiest change to drop if needed
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> it's building
<seb128> didrocks, if you need to go now let me know
<seb128> I can pick up from there
<didrocks> seb128: no, I still want to finish that :)
<didrocks> I already doesn't like the idea to upload something before leaving
<seb128> do you have any moving starting tonight?
<didrocks> no, it's tomorrow, fortunately :)
<didrocks> and they just announce the freebox V6 \o/
<didrocks> perfect timing
<seb128> didrocks, don't worry if it breaks we will not fix it and complain about you for the week
<didrocks> seb128: of course, like "screw didier"
<didrocks> I see, I see :)
<seb128> we would complain about it next week as well but we are in holidays :p
<didrocks> insult emails I hope too? :)
<seb128> sure, why not ;-)
<didrocks> ok, trying that, bbiab
<seb128> tremolux, mvo: hey
<seb128> so searching for "unity" in s-c returns the unity items in rank 9.
<seb128> what component is buggy? s-c? xapian?
<tremolux> seb128: hey!
<seb128> like unity places, and libs are before it
<seb128> also shouldn't the libraries be under "technical items" or something?
<seb128> that's s-c 3.1.6 on natty
<tremolux> seb128: yep, I see that
<tremolux> seb128: we do have one open bug about the package being searched not being returned first
<seb128> ok, so "known issue", thanks ;-)
<tremolux> seb128: but please feel free to file against s-c and we will sort it
<seb128> let me see if I find a matching bug
<seb128> ok, bug #509318
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 509318 in software-center (Ubuntu) "search for specific application does not return that application at top of results list (affects: 10) (dups: 5) (heat: 67)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509318
<seb128> it has 5 dups
<seb128> can we get that on some natty buglist of yours? ;-)
<tremolux> seb128: you bet  :)
<seb128> thanks
<bryceh> pitti, btw have you had a chance to look at bug #685017 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 685017 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "Jockey should warn on insufficient disk space in LiveCD environment, else get error "package nvidia-current 260.19.21-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" (affects: 10) (dups: 8) (heat: 406)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685017
<seb128> bryceh, I think he left for the evening
<seb128> (he will probably read the backlog tomorrow though)
<bryceh> seb128, ah bummer
<seb128> mterry, btw what happened to your workspace switcher fix
<seb128> the one to make the expose change on single click
<seb128> change -> activate
<mterry> seb128, I never had a fix for workspace switcher.  I had a fix for when you 'expose' an app
<mterry> seb128, they didn't like an aspect of my fix and a dev is working on it
<mterry> seb128, it's in their hands now  :)
<seb128> mterry, I though you changed the workspace overview to act on single click rather than double click
<seb128> oh ok
<mterry> seb128, I was complaining about that.  :)  I filed a bug, but haven't worked on it
<seb128> ok, I must have been confusing that with some other bug you worked on
<seb128> I'm annoying by it as well now :p
<seb128> annoyed rather
<mterry> seb128, heh  :)  eventually someone will patch it
<seb128> I started using the launcher as much as the keyboard
<seb128> I like it but that one is annoying me :p
<ricotz> seb128, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/staging/+sourcepub/1395455/+listing-archive-extra ;)
<seb128> ricotz, weird
<ricotz> seb128, weird?
<seb128> urg
<seb128> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60602544/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.gedit_2.91.3-0ubuntu1~build2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> "/build/buildd/gedit-2.91.3/gedit/theatrics/gedit-theatrics-animated-widget.c:101: undefined reference to `GDK_DRAWABLE'"
<seb128> that doesn't seem to be something the git commit fix
<ricotz> yes
<seb128> ?
<seb128> ups, it does
<seb128> can't read today ;-)
<seb128> thanks!
<ricotz> libgnomekbd - 2.91.3.1-1~build1 the same problem
<ricotz> http://git.gnome.org/browse/libgnomekbd/commit/?id=5caef9597d141367afbfbd54fbb3f94b6509c291
<seb128> ricotz, do you want to fix it as well?
<seb128> if you have fixes for the ppa feel free to use merge requests
<seb128> we try to review those regularly
<seb128> or open a bug with the url to your ppa
<seb128> or a debdiff
<seb128> what works best for you ;-)
<ricotz> seb128, i will do a mergerequest
<seb128> thanks
<ricotz> seb128, i proposed gedit, but libgnomekbd wont work like this, because it isnt stacked
<seb128> stacked?
<ricotz> launchpad recognizes the parent branch when i push the changed branch
<ricotz> i dont know how to create a branch for my account stacked on the branch in ubuntu-members
<seb128> ricotz, what do you mean?
<seb128> ricotz, bzr get lp:~ubuntu-desktop/libgnomekbd/ubuntugtk3
<seb128> work work work
<seb128> bzr commit
<seb128> bzr push lp:~ricotz/libgnomekbd/update
<ricotz> if i push my changes to lp:~ricotz/gedit/ubuntugtk3, launchpad recognizes the parent branch
<ricotz> seb128, yes, but the libgnomekbd isnt a branch of the official libgnomekbd branch
<seb128> well if you do what I said it should just work
<ricotz> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ricotz/libgnomekbd/ubuntugtk3
<seb128> click on "Propose for merging"?
<ricotz> but i can propose a merge to the ubuntu-members!
<seb128> and set lp:~ubuntu-desktop/libgnomekbd/ubuntugtk3
<ricotz> seb128, i know, but they dont have a common base
<seb128> ?
<seb128> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ricotz/libgnomekbd/ubuntugtk3
<seb128> r41 is lp:~ubuntu-desktop/libgnomekbd/ubuntugtk3
<seb128> no?
<ricotz> it is a copy
<ricotz> because launchpad has stacked
<ricotz> it
<seb128> what do you mean by stacked?
<seb128> what happen if you open https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ricotz/libgnomekbd/ubuntugtk3/+register-merge
<seb128> set lp:~ubuntu-desktop/libgnomekbd/ubuntugtk3
<seb128> and click propose merge?
<ricotz> seb128, it doesnt work this way
<seb128> ok, I guess I don't understand what you did
<ricotz> like i said, to be able to merge branches they must have a common parent
<seb128> yeah, I would assume that
<seb128>  ricotz, bzr get lp:~ubuntu-desktop/libgnomekbd/ubuntugtk3
<seb128>  work work work
<seb128>  bzr commit
<seb128>  bzr push lp:~ricotz/libgnomekbd/update
<seb128> <seb128> well if you do what I said it should just work
<seb128> it's just a commit over a checkout
<seb128> or did you do something different?
<seb128> r41 should be common
<ricotz> the problem is that ~ubunut-members/libgnomekdb/ubuntugtk3 isnt a child of lp:~ubuntu-desktop/libgnomekbd/ubuntu
<seb128> it doesn't need to
<seb128> you want to merge to lp:~ubuntu-desktop/libgnomekbd/ubuntugtk3
<seb128> not "ubuntu"
<seb128> ubuntu is the natty version
<seb128> "ubuntugtk3" the ppa one
<seb128> ricotz,
<seb128> $ bzr merge lp:~ricotz/libgnomekbd/ubuntugtk3
<seb128> +N  debian/patches/100_gdkwindow_patch.patch
<seb128>  M  debian/changelog
<seb128>  M  debian/patches/series
<seb128> All changes applied successfully.
<seb128> ricotz, I can merge your change
<seb128> I don't get why it wouldn't work on launchpad
<ricotz> yes, but i cant propose the merge over launchpad
<seb128> what error does it give you?
<seb128> what vcs did you select to merge?
<ricotz> now it works, i seems i had to wait for time before trying it :(
<seb128> ok, weird
<ricotz> sorry
<seb128> no worry, sorry that launchpad is being stupid
<seb128> you are sure you didn't pick the "ubuntu" rather than "ubuntugtk3" before?
<ricotz> yes
<seb128> ok, so launchpad bug I say
<seb128> well at least it worked now ;-)
<mvo> seb128: re unity> one problem is that its not a app, just a package
<mvo> hey glatzor
<mvo> seb128: but let me check why its not nr 1 in the search
<seb128> mvo, how do you define an application?
<mvo> seb128: if it has a desktop file
<seb128> mvo, weird, "nautilus" is not listed at all
<seb128> I guess I just pick weird examples :p
<glatzor> servus mvo
<seb128> hey glatzor
<glatzor> mvo, greetings from angeliqùe!
<glatzor> evening seb128 !
<mvo> seb128: nautilus is hidden as a technical item
<mvo> glatzor: greetings to her from me as well :)
<seb128> mvo, gnome-control-center lists nothing
<seb128> not even technical items
<seb128> mvo, why is nautilus a technical item?
<seb128> mvo, out of teasing you it seems to work for most applications I tried
<seb128> mvo, even when I show technical items nautilus is not showing
<seb128> I see nautilus-data though
<seb128> wth
<mvo> seb128: its there, just way down
<seb128> s-c freezes when scrolling with the mouse wheel for several seconds
<mvo> oh?
<seb128> like compiz set the dialog as frozen
<seb128> and it's my new laptop
<seb128> i5 on ssd
<mvo> what search triggered this freeze?
<seb128> nautilus
<seb128> in the "provided by ubuntu" list
<seb128> hum, now the "provided by ubuntu" keeps spinning
<seb128> like it never displays anything
<seb128> even after restarting s-c
<seb128> I guess I got the backend to bug
<mvo> even after restarting? with the same search terms?
<mvo> anything in .xsession-errors?
<seb128> no, no search
<seb128> selecting "provided by ubuntu" after the start give me a right pane spinner
<seb128> which never stops
<seb128> mvo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/543782/
<seb128> "2010-12-14 21:01:35,493 - softwarecenter.app - INFO - software-center-agent finished with status 1"
<mvo> hm, that should be ok
<mvo> ohh
<mvo> thanks seb128
<mvo> seb128: two bugs in 5 minutes use
<seb128> you're welcome ;-)
<mvo> seb128: I should not talk to you anymore ;)
<seb128> $ ps ax | grep apt
<seb128> 13757 ?        S      0:00 /usr/bin/python /usr/sbin/aptd
<seb128> 13855 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto apt
<seb128> no aptdaemon running
<mvo> thats ok
<mvo> its doing the querries locally
<mvo> without dbus
<mvo> KeyError: 'pkgname'
<seb128> ok
<mvo> that is the catch
<seb128> ok
<seb128> need to run for late dinner
<seb128> see you later ;-)
<mvo> see you
<mvo> seb128: … and thanks !
<glatzor> mvo, problems with aptdaeom
<glatzor> ?
<glatzor> mvo, have you seen my patch for maverick?
<mvo> glatzor: I uploaded it , many thanks
<mvo> glatzor: no problems with aptdaemon, just with the seach code :)
<glatzor> mvo, you are now using some advanced features of xapian in s-c?
<mvo> glatzor: sort of, spelling suggestions, matchdecider and the like
<mvo> glatzor: or what do you mean with "advanced" ?
<mvo> glatzor: the new fastlist code is pretty neat, displays 30k items in a treeview in 0.2s
<glatzor> this is already advanced. :)
<mvo> heh :) ok
<glatzor> whoa
<mvo> why?
<mvo> I mean, why do you ask?
<glatzor> i wrote on a xapian based OPAC index in the last monthes
<mvo> cool
<mvo> glatzor: is it available somewhere? or closed ?
<mvo> glatzor: maybe you have some tips ?
<mvo> for s-c ?
<glatzor> mvo, closed source but GPL
<glatzor> :)
<mvo> lol
<glatzor> I perform a second search with the corrected query string before showing it
<mvo> glatzor: in case of mistypes?
<glatzor> this way I only show corrected queries which would improve the results (max attained)
<glatzor> right
<mvo> so far I only use it if there are no results, but it sounds like a good idea to always try it
<mvo> seb128: unity rank bug is fixed in trunk
<glatzor> mvo, with xapian 1.2.3 you also get a corrected query if the original one returned results
<glatzor> mvo, a very nice feature are facets
<mvo> \o/
<mvo> glatzor: I have not explored those, what docs do you recommend (or what code)?
<glatzor> I have only found the xapian doc so far. but i read the lucene in action and the solr book.
<glatzor> the former one explains a lot of modern search engine features
<glatzor> facets allow you to show the number of results in a category without having to perform a second sub query
<glatzor> mvo, the german compound words a very evil. The OPAC is for lawyers. so there are very exotic terms, e.g arbeitnehmererfindungsgesetz
<mvo> glatzor: hm, the xapian docs look pretty sparse
<mvo> glatzor: I will check the lucene book
<glatzor> mvo, but they are enough to transfer knowledge if you are familiar with the concepts
<glatzor> there is a second edition of lia targeting the 3.0 api
<mvo> thanks glatzor
<glatzor> mvo, I will ask my friend if I can send you the backends
<glatzor> there is a xapian and a lucene one. but the later isn't as feature rich as the former one
<mvo> glatzor: that would be cool, especially the facet stuff I would love to learn more
<glatzor> mvo, it isn't much code 200 loc with comments
<glatzor> that is the nice thing about xapian
<mvo> amazing
<glatzor> the whole backend is 200loc
<glatzor> :)
<mvo> !
<glatzor> facets 10 :)
<mvo> lol
<mvo> just send those 10 to me ,)
<mvo> its pretty amazing what xapian can do, I'm always pretty stunned
<glatzor> mvo, I think that I can send you the code tomorrow
<mvo> thanks glatzor
<mvo> glatzor: sounds cool, I will leave for bed soonish
<glatzor> enjoy yourself!
<glatzor> angi also already sleeps next to me
<glatzor> amazingly how fast this can go :)
<mvo> haha
 * mvo hugs glatzor
 * glatzor drückt den mvo
<seb128> mvo, thanks for fixing the issue ;-)
<mvo> seb128: second one is in the works but a but tricky
<mvo> for tomorrow
 * mvo waves
<pitti> bryceh: I didn't see that one yet
<pitti> bryceh: I'll have a look later
<pitti> good night everyone
<bcurtiswx> good night pitti
<bryceh> pitti, yeah I figure right now people are testing ubuntu via usb drives a lot, but jono recently posted a blog suggesting maxing out persistent storage on usb drives, and when you do that and try to install kernel drivers, it blows up
<bryceh> there've been a bunch of bugs reported that fall into this category
<bryceh> pitti, I've set up a usb-creator bug requesting that it be more conservative at not allowing 100% of remaining space to be reserved for the persistent store, to leave some for system updates so new kernels can be installed
<bryceh> pitti, but I also think it would be good for jockey to be aware of this situation and pop up an error message when there's not enough space
<jasoncwarner> morning TheMuso: bryceh:
<TheMuso> Hey jasoncwarner.
<jasoncwarner> robert_ancell might not be here for meeting
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner: Sorry to hear that you aren't 100%.
<jasoncwarner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-12-14
<cyphermox> jasoncwarner, feeling better now?
<jasoncwarner> TheMuso: thanks...feeling a bit better now. hope to rest some more the rest of the day ....
<jasoncwarner> cyphermox: getting there! slept more than usual, and that always helps :)
<cyphermox> jasoncwarner, +1 on that
<TheMuso> Hrm we do not have a RAOF.
<cyphermox> gf wanted us to get up at 5 am to take the train to work :/
<jasoncwarner> bryceh: TheMuso want to get started and see if RAOF joins us?
<TheMuso> Sure.
<jasoncwarner> cyphermox: ugh!
<jasoncwarner> [TOPIC] X Update
<jasoncwarner> bryceh: can you update on X (RAOF is on holiday)
<bryceh> oh hey
<bryceh> sorry was troubleshooting login problems with IS
<TheMuso> ah make sense
<bryceh> a few X items of note
<bryceh> we've made xserver finally able to automatically configure -fglrx and -nvidia
<TheMuso> Nice.
<bryceh> so now if you have either driver installed you can boot with no xorg.conf
<bryceh> we've been troubleshooting a bug with usb drives where if you set your persistent storage to maximum or near-max, it doesn't leave enough space on the drive to update initrd
<jasoncwarner> awesome.
<bryceh> so that means if you try installing -nvidia or other kernel drivers, it'll make the drive unbootable or fail in other weird ways
<bryceh> seems to be a usb-creator usability issue, or perhaps something jockey needs to detect better.
<bryceh> beyond that I've been mostly doing testing of wayland and unity on various graphics cards, and doing bug work on X bugs reported against natty
<bryceh> ( http://www.bryceharrington.org/X/Reports/ubuntu-x-swat/totals-natty-workqueue.svg )
<jasoncwarner> ok...I'll grab you after this about something on wayland :)
<bryceh> we're still finding it pretty effective to use this workqueue approach to stay on top of things
<jasoncwarner> ok.. TheMuso, anything you wanted to comment on?
<TheMuso> Not really, have hit a snag with unity and panel accessibiliity enablement, have asked DX for help, but haven't heard anything yet. I forgot to CC gary with my initial message, so will bounce him a copy of the email shortly.
<jasoncwarner> ok
<jasoncwarner> yeah, check with gary as well.
<bryceh> RAOF is off on vacation for the next few days btw and out of town so I don't anticipate him showing up online
<jasoncwarner> bryceh: thanks
<jasoncwarner> speaking of that, bryceh TheMuso are you guys here next week or are you on holiday?
 * TheMuso is on holiday from tomorrow through to the end of the year.
<bryceh> jasoncwarner, I'm here, although I have +1 unrequested holiday day I need to schedule
<bryceh> also, I think I'm coming down with a cold (both wife and son have been sick the last few days, I think I'm succumbing) so might be out a day or two this week
 * bryceh takes some echinecea
<jasoncwarner> bryceh: run!
<jasoncwarner> I think I got mine b/c son is in new daycare in new country
<jasoncwarner> stupid new germs
<bryceh> yep, daycare seems to be a germ breeding ground
<jasoncwarner> I'm not sure it makes sense to have a meeting next week, but I'll let everyone know. This might be last meeting of year.
<bryceh> I've got a few alpha-2/3 tasks I want to try to do while things are quiet next week, and also have a couple leftover tasks from my launchpad rotation I've been procrastinating that I'd like to finalize
<bryceh> and beyond that just continue holding down the bugs fort and keep the graph flat :-)
<bryceh> btw, speaking of bugs and unity...
<jasoncwarner> :)
<bryceh> is it worthwhile to report bugs I find, or should we wait until after the next code drop and/or next year?
<bryceh> I think most of the issues I've seen must already be known
<jasoncwarner> I would say check with didrocks, but he is without internet for a couple of days
<jasoncwarner> check with seb, perhaps.
<bryceh> alright
<jasoncwarner> I would error on telling someone so we know about the bu rather than not reporting it only b/c we don't want to be surprised later
<jasoncwarner> Ok, sounds like we are done
<jasoncwarner> anything else before I call it?
<bryceh> not from I
<jasoncwarner> [END MEETING]
<TheMuso> not from me
<jasoncwarner> Ok... TheMuso enjoy your holiday. :)
<TheMuso> Thanks, going to see what I can do today first, i.e try and unsnag myself. :)
<seb128> re
<hyperair> hmm this is interesting
<hyperair> gtk_label_set_text leaks memory
<hyperair> whoever knew?
<bcurtiswx> hyperair, that a gtk3 string ?
<hyperair> unless 6M of memory allocation is okay for that function..
<hyperair> bcurtiswx: no, this is maverick, with valgrind running on indicator-applet
<bcurtiswx> ok
<bcurtiswx> who runs the GNOME3 PPA other than me ? rodrigo_ i know of..but who else?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, nobody
<seb128> or maybe robert_ancell
 * robert_ancell hides
<hyperair> another one seems to be dbus_g_proxy_end_call, allocating 37M worth of memory
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, do you run the GNOME3 PPA ?
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, yes, in a VM
<hyperair> or maybe dbusmenu isn't freeing data it's supposed to be
<seb128> hey robert_ancell ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, hello
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, can you bzr get/branch lp:~ubuntu-desktop/folks/ubuntu
<bcurtiswx> and hi :D
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, ok, got it
<seb128> robert_ancell, did you guys have your meeting yet?
<bcurtiswx> oh, am i interrupting ?
<robert_ancell> seb128, I had to head out, and jasoncwarner was sick, so not sure
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, was there a meeting?  Also RAOF seems to be away
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Yeah rather short, everything that was talked about is on the notes page.
<seb128> ok
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, the empathy issue is due to a GTK api changes - the branch I made has the patches updated to work with the new GTK
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, cheers
<seb128> robert_ancell, what's new in your side of the ubuntu world? ;-)
<seb128> is there anything you work on that I should know about
<robert_ancell> seb128, gdm is pissing me off as normal :)
<seb128> or anything I should work on
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, you updated all the empathy patches for the new GTK ?
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, yes
 * bcurtiswx hugs robert_ancell
<bcurtiswx> i'll use your branch then
<seb128> debian ships the new empathy in experimental
<seb128> robert_ancell, in case you didn't notice debian started packaging GNOME3
<robert_ancell> seb128, just finishing off updating GNOME, not a lot more to do there.  Will be looking at Unity more over the next two weeks
<bcurtiswx> seb128, yes and robert_ancell has updated all the patches to make it work with the new gtk
<seb128> you can probably see a bit of that from the version page
<robert_ancell> seb128, are they using our packages?  Please tell me they are
<seb128> robert_ancell, let's say they mostly do so far because mterry and I pushed our patches and work
<seb128> not sure they would be proactive at grabbing what we did otherwise
<robert_ancell> seb128, into git/svn?
<seb128> either into their svn or in the bts
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, when i bzr get i end up sitting in a state of purgatory with nothing happening.  do you see this too ?
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, on all branches?  The folks branch seemed to bzr pull fine just before for me
<bcurtiswx> yeah, seems all branches.
<bcurtiswx> but i think its due to something with my keys, as i usually do the get and a window comes up trying to grab my master key
<bcurtiswx> but it doesn't right now
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, hmm, that sounds like some sort of gnome-keyring/ssh-agent problem.  I don't have that running, so the password prompt is just at the command line
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, is there a way I can disable gnome-keyring temporarily ?
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, sorry, don't know
<bcurtiswx> yeah, i can confirm its something with my gnome-keyring.. i sudo bzr get and it works as expected (fails, but works)
<bcurtiswx> whats the GUI called that comes up asking for authentication ?
<robert_ancell> Riddell, pitti, awake anyone?
<seb128> robert_ancell, what do you need?
<seb128> who is "anyone"?
<robert_ancell> seb128, people who can get stuff out of the NEW queue...
<seb128> robert_ancell, I can
<seb128> but seems you don't want to talk to me :p
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh really, you didn't want to tell me that :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> it's not new ;-)
<seb128> I'm archive admin since between you joined I think
<seb128> before
<seb128> I usually doing desktop syncs and NEWing for transitions ;-)
<robert_ancell> I just uploaded a lightdm package.  It's been rejected twice by pitti and Riddell for different missing copyright information.  I'm hoping third time lucky :)
<seb128> lol
<robert_ancell> (this means you'll probably find a different copyright I've missed)
<seb128> let's see if you get a third one ;-)
<bcurtiswx> hmm
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh, I notice you were talking to ricotz about the GNOME3 PPA access, what did you decide.  I've also been thinking about this.  Perhaps we should make a gnome3-team on LP so we can get more people to upload to it
<seb128> robert_ancell, I was thinking about that as well
<seb128> I didn't think that the team was giving upload rights as well when we started
<robert_ancell> seb128, shall we do it?  I can set that up today, and upload everything to it
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw can you try to review merge requests on the ppa every now and then?
<robert_ancell> seb128, do we have some, I haven't seen any
<seb128> we don't get notified about those so it's not trivial to track
<robert_ancell> oh, I had no idea.  I'll look at those
<seb128> robert_ancell, like you redid gnome-control-center when rodrigo had it done for over a week waiting for sponsoring
<seb128> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+activereviews
<seb128> robert_ancell, ^ url to wathc
<seb128> watch
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok.  Do those guys use the versions page?  If they have a bug open I'll see that too (note you have to add the desktop-upgrade tag manually as LP changed API)
<seb128> robert_ancell, "those guys"
<seb128> ?
<seb128> robert_ancell, no, it's just people who don't have upload rights
<seb128> like rodrigo
<robert_ancell> and ricotz
<seb128> every update rodrigo does need to be reviewed and merged and uploaded
<seb128> right, just mentioning rodrigo because he did a lot of updates
<seb128> ricotz started today
<micahg> robert_ancell: BTW, you can copy the current GNOME3 PPA packages to the new PPA if that's the direction you're going
<robert_ancell> seb128, is that his choice?  In terms of the GNOME3 PPA I'd say just upload them
<robert_ancell> micahg, yes, I'll migrate them all over, then we can close the old PPA
<seb128> robert_ancell, no, ubuntu-desktop membership gives upload rights to the ubuntu desktop set
<seb128> robert_ancell, we had to unsubscribe rodrigo
<seb128> he still does mistake and was not ready to get upload right to proper ubuntu
<seb128> there was a discussion on ubuntu-desktop list a month ago
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh, that's right.  Perhaps we should push all the GNOME3 branches to the gnome3-team as well so he can commit to thiose
<seb128> robert_ancell, well, we started like this because I think review is the easiest way for rodrigo to get comments on his work
<seb128> so the best way to get real commit and upload rights
<seb128> robert_ancell, doing merges and uploads is not so much work
<seb128> and we win real uploaders after some time
<robert_ancell> sure, it's just they get easily missed.
<seb128> for you :p
<robert_ancell> I don't have people pinging me on IRC during my day :)
<seb128> rodrigo is in my tz so he pings me until I do sponsor things :p
<robert_ancell> I'll see if I can get versions to show the merge requests
<bcurtiswx> i can surely ping you more on IRC robert_ancell :)
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, please do!
<bcurtiswx> i think that just made seb128 give a sigh of relief :P
<robert_ancell> when I'm doing the patch pilot days, there's no-one bugging me!
<bcurtiswx> just lemme know when you don't want my annoyingness and i'll leave ya along ;)
<bcurtiswx> alone*
<seb128> robert_ancell, there is not a lot of IRC pings for patch pilots in our tz either
<seb128> the work is mainly on the queue
<bcurtiswx> what is a patch pilot ?
<seb128> robert_ancell, should be easy to copy the sponsoring queue code to list those
<seb128> bcurtiswx, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/CodeReviews
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw do you take any end of year break?
<seb128> robert_ancell, didrocks started his holidays today, ted is on holiday, pitti starts thursday
<seb128> robert_ancell, I'm start at the end of the week
<seb128> so starting next week it should be really quiet around
<seb128> just to let you know
<bcurtiswx> Well happy holidays to all, before you all leave
<robert_ancell> I'm just taking the time between Christmas and New Years
<seb128> bcurtiswx, to you as well if you have some time off ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw did you read the meeting page yet?
<seb128> robert_ancell, sorry to dump questions and infos on you :p
<seb128> using the time we are both online to sync ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, I'm halfway through it - I'm doing about 5 things at once at the moment :)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> robert_ancell, there is a debian gir transition to do
<seb128> no build issues but renaming all the girs
<robert_ancell> seb128, the 1.2 one.  groan
<seb128> do you want to do it before the end of year or after?
<robert_ancell> yeah, I can do that
<ari-tczew> robert_ancell: I'm going to prepare a 4 merges to sponsor by you :) it will be done in a few day
<ari-tczew> days
<robert_ancell> ari-tczew, ok, busy next week and a half
<seb128> robert_ancell, I was not asking if you want to do
<seb128> or rather not asking you to do the transition
<seb128> just whether you had a preference on when
<seb128> robert_ancell, well in any case it's a matter of merging the new gobject-introspection on debian
<seb128> then we can start doing changes
<seb128> or syncing on debian the one they renamed we have in sync
<seb128> start on it if you want
<seb128> tomorrow I patch pilot but I will do work on that on thursday
<robert_ancell> my preference is as early as possible, before we really need things to be stable
<seb128> if you want to start today feel free
<seb128> or tomorrow
<seb128> I will start and do what I can on thursday othewise
<seb128> I think I will be busy with unity on friday
<seb128> didrocks is off and I need to take over the weekly update
<seb128> the transition should be pretty trivial since there is no abi change, just binaries to rename
<robert_ancell> right - are there any major unity updates before the new year?
<seb128> weekly release
<robert_ancell> and lots of dependencies to update
<seb128> well not lot, the unity stack
<seb128> unity
<seb128> nux
<robert_ancell> do they have a full team working on it?  Or just a few people not on holiday
<seb128> the unity team is mostly working
<seb128> ted is on holidays
<seb128> so the indicator stack is on hold
<robert_ancell> being whipped hard then.  Merry Christmas!
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> the indicator stack is stucked, they didn't see appmenu was needed to be ported to gdbus at the same time as other things
<seb128> ted will resume on that after the holidays
<robert_ancell> I has to be ported?
<seb128> everything needs to be ported in once
<robert_ancell> linking issues?
<seb128> no, similar to the gtk2 and gtk3 issue
<robert_ancell> yeah
<seb128> if some indicators load the old abi and some the new one things are unhappy
<seb128> so appindicator has been ported
<seb128> but not appmenu
<seb128> which means things with a menu and an indicator are unhappy
<seb128> the process get both versions loaded and it crashes
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw speaking of which gtk3 theming is a fail
<seb128> CImi thinks it's not possible to port murrine
<seb128> gtk3 doesn't give him a pointer to the widgets
<robert_ancell> seb128, impossible or just really hard?
<seb128> he basically needs to write a new theme
<robert_ancell> ow
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-12-15
<seb128> well either way that will need to be sorted in dallas
<robert_ancell> I think we've made the right choice not pushing ahead with GNOME3 in natty.  The changes are really good, but there's just too many of them
<seb128> but until then we should make gtk3 use in natty in hold
<seb128> which we sort of did already
<robert_ancell> There's also a lot of layout changes in GTK3 that seem to be causing bugs.
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> I think the current way is the best one
<seb128> we can work in the ppa easily, we don't need to block on freezes
<seb128> and we don't risk natty stability
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, oh, I just re-read that empathy issue - yes, webkit needs a patch and rebuild  - I'll do that
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, thanks.  Sorry to add to your long list.
<bcurtiswx> if only i could figure out my bzr issue
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, I think I cleaned my list of things I wanted to talked about
<robert_ancell> seb128, get some sleep!! :)
<seb128> do you have anything you want to talk about before I leave?
<seb128> ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, nope, I'm good
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I think you have enough to keep you busy
<seb128> I will probably be online tomorrow or thursday evening
<seb128> just to catch up before holidays
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, what is your LP login?
<seb128> bye
<robert_ancell> bye
<bcurtiswx> bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> what used to happen was that i'd bzr get and an authentication GUI would pop up asking for my password
<bcurtiswx> now it just hangs where that GUI would have come up
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, sorry I have been meaning to find out how that stack works but I don't know enough about it :(
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, not a problem.  my issue is an open one for anyone who may know.
<TheMuso> Thats an ssh agent of some sort, not sure what provides it in maverick/natty etc.
<bcurtiswx> TheMuso, do you know what _might_ provide it ?
<TheMuso> No, but examining the xxh agent script in the /etc/X11/Xsession.d directory may point you in the right direction.
<TheMuso> ssh agent even
<bcurtiswx> TheMuso, http://paste.ubuntu.com/543844/
<bcurtiswx> i see an ssh-agent2 but there is none in /usr/bin
<TheMuso> ssh-agent is part of the openssh-client package
<TheMuso> and I also have ssh-askpass-gnome installed
<bcurtiswx> yeah all installed and match versions
<bcurtiswx> from rmadison
<bcurtiswx> TheMuso, do you know if there's a way to turn this off?
<TheMuso> No I don't.
<bcurtiswx> TheMuso, thanks for your help.
<TheMuso> no problem.
<kevin__> hello
<kevin__> What is the difference between the ubuntu dvd iso and the regular live-cd?
<bcurtiswx> unset SSH_AUTH_SOCK   that fixed my problem
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, http://paste.ubuntu.com/543866/ i've disabled nautilus-sendto for now and came across that in the build
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, uh, the 31 patch needs updating
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, is there a resource that would help me find the fixes ?
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, not that I know of.  The GDK documentation says what to replace GDK_DISPLAY with.  And aside from that the other change is GdkDrawable doesn't exist anymore (it's now all GdkWindow)
<robert_ancell> there are similar patches for the other packages in GNOME3 that you could look at
<bcurtiswx> know onw off the top of your head?
<bcurtiswx> one*
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, where is the GDK documentation ?
<bcurtiswx> i googled, but idk what to look for exactly
<robert_ancell> http://library.gnome.org/devel/gdk/stable/gdk-X-Window-System-Interaction.html
<robert_ancell> The short answer is, replace GDK_DISPLAY() with gdk_display_get_default()
<robert_ancell> gdk_x11_drawable_get_xdisplay() with gdk_x11_window_get_xid()
<robert_ancell> GDK_WINDOW_XWINDOW() with gdk_x11_window_get_xid()
<robert_ancell> and GtkWindow->window with gtk_window_get_window()
<bcurtiswx> im amazed at how fast you just did that.. i was just finishing up the first one
<robert_ancell> I mean gtk_widget_get_window()
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, that last one did you mean GtkWidget
<robert_ancell> yes, sorry
<bcurtiswx> I see (GTK_WIDGET (window)->window)
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, ^^ i don't see anything in that guide about GDK_WIDGET
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, you have to access window through the gtk_widget_get_window method now
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, remove that entire segement of code above? or just part of it
<bcurtiswx> replace*
<robert_ancell> i.e. GTK_WIDGET (window)->window becomes gtk_widget_get_window (GTK_WIDGET (window))
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, GTK_WIDGET_VISIBLE  to gdk_window_?is_visible ()
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, GTK_WIDGET_VISIBLE  to gdk_window_is_visible ()  ?
<cyphermox> bcurtiswx, isn't it gtk_widget_get_visible() ?
<bcurtiswx> cyphermox, idk how to find exactly what it is
<cyphermox> bcurtiswx, I just google or run straight to library.gnome.org: http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/2.21/GtkWidget.html#GTK-WIDGET-VISIBLE:CAPS
<cyphermox> fortunately, I did some of this recently in synaptic :)
<bcurtiswx> GTK_WIDGET_VISIBLE (priv->window); to gtk_widget_get_visible(priv->window); ?
<cyphermox> bcurtiswx, likely. is priv->window a GtkWidget?
 * bcurtiswx would not know at all, how would i
<cyphermox> bcurtiswx, ok, check for a definition of whatever priv is in the current function, then the definition for that struct around the top of the file usually (or in the .h file), to know what window happens to be... though I would guess it is a widget
<bcurtiswx> cyphermox, EmpathyStatusIconPriv *priv = GET_PRIV (icon);
<cyphermox> bcurtiswx, great. is a EmpathyStatusIconPriv defined somewhere?
<bcurtiswx> cyphermox, G_DEFINE_TYPE (EmpathyStatusIcon, empathy_status_icon, G_TYPE_OBJECT); ??
<bcurtiswx> wait nvm.. forgot the priv
<cyphermox> well, no need to look
<cyphermox> priv->window seems to me like it's a GtkWindow
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, http://paste.ubuntu.com/543888/ im going to assume this is some dep we need to add or bump ?
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, it looks like empathy-indicator hasn't been properly added into the Makefile.am
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, http://paste.ubuntu.com/543894/ <--affected patchfile
<bcurtiswx> i can't say I'd have any idea on whats wrong
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, im going to head out.  did you want me to do anything with my changes?
<bcurtiswx> its not finished, but the fixes i've made so far
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, just push them to bzr
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, my own branch?
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, yes, for now.  If you merged with the other branch then do a merge request
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, oh, i see the problem
<bcurtiswx> OK, I can make the fix before i go
<robert_ancell> you also need to add empathy-indicator to empahthy_chat_SOURCES - it must be new
<robert_ancell> and probably empathy-indicator-manager.[ch] too
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, what to where? im confused
<psusi> I have a bug with the login sound not playing correctly.. is that something that ubuntu-desktop should be subscribed to?
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, in the Makefile.am part of the patch it adds the new empathy indicator files to empathy_handwritten_sources, but they should also be added to empathy_chat_SOURCES
<robert_ancell> psusi, sure
<psusi> ok
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, is that a new section like empathy_handwritten_source ?
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, so I suspect you have to copy empathy_handwritten_source += empathy-indicator-manager.c ... and add empathy_chat_SOURCES += empathy-indicator-manager.c ...
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, OK, will do
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, no else added?
<robert_ancell> I don't think so, but I'm not sure what empathy-chat is
<bcurtiswx> OK, i'll build now see if i get same error
<bcurtiswx> patch applied OK, at least i know my patch edits
<psusi> is there a good channel to talk about pulseaudio in?  or is this it?  it looks like startup applications both runs a program to initialize pulse audio, and another to play the login sound... and so the former may not yet be ready for the latter to play sound
<bcurtiswx> psusi, #pulseaudio
<hallyn_> yay, latest natty update may hae fixed my netbook compiz config woes.  i was actually able to log in without having to do 'unity --reset' :)
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, http://paste.ubuntu.com/543896/ is the fail.. but i gotta go.   if you get a chance to look if you want to e-mail me the direction to go with that i'll work on that tomorrow
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, ok, cya later
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, thanks for everything
<bcurtiswx> goodnight everyone
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> bryceh: I can add a check there, but this will hit you just the same with software-center and update-manager, I guess?
<asac> mvo: was it ever discussed to install already downloaded packages while download is still proceeding? i assume so ... too hard to do? or just not much benefit?
<pitti> you'd need to sort the downloads per the dependency tree
<pitti> would be kinda cool, though :)
<mvo> asac: yes, discussed a bunch times, medium hard with aptdaemon, hard with libapt itself
<mvo> asac: a bunch of times
 * pitti really misses the system monitor now
<asac> mvo: ok thanks. so no priority it seems.
<mvo> asac: well, yes and no, we don't have anyone working on it and no free resources
<mvo> asac: but if you have someone in your team …
<asac> heh
<asac> unlikely
<asac> was just my personal annoyance about long running dist-upgrades for now
<mvo> yeah
<mvo> asac: I have some code for this, but its very premature/experimental
<asac> awesome. good to know that there is innovation on this front
<pitti> wget -O- archive.u.c. | tar xz; easy :)
<mvo> debs are overrated anyway!
<pitti> mvo: yeah, what could *possibly* go wrong with above!?
 * pitti hugs mvo
<pitti> python-libindicate! it's all your fault!
<pitti> "Depends: libpython2.6"
 * mvo hugs pitti
<pitti> kenvandine: would you mind if we change ~indicator-applet-developers/libindicate/ubuntu to ~ubuntu-desktop?
<pitti> kenvandine: I'll try to fix above dependency now (it's keeping python2.6 on the CDs)
<pitti> ah, seems that's a relic from an earlier Debian merge
<seb128> hey
<pitti> hey seb128, bonjour
<seb128> hey pitti, guten tag
<seb128> wie geht's? ;-)
<pitti> slightly better, thanks
<seb128> great
<pitti> and CDs look better, too :) i386: +5 MB, amd64: +15
<pitti> (oversizedness)
 * seb128 jump into the cockpit today
<pitti> and alternates are in limit
<seb128> nice
<pitti> seb128: ooh, happy piloting
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I'm fixing libindicate now (drop libpython2.6 dependency, and fixing the GIR build); was that already discussed by any chance?
<seb128> pitti, what is broken? ken did an upload yesterday
<pitti> seb128: g-ir-scanner: link: libtool --mode=link --tag=CC --silent gcc -o /home/martin/ubuntu/libindicate/libindicate-gtk/tmp-introspectgLOLL4/Indicate-0.2 -export-dynamic -g -O2 -g -Wall -O2 -L. -lindicate-gtk -pthread -lgio-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0 /home/martin/ubuntu/libindicate/libindicate-gtk/tmp-introspectgLOLL4/Indicate-0.2.o
<pitti> ERROR: can't resolve libraries to shared libraries: indicate-gtk
<pitti> seb128: that, and it depends on libpython2.6
<pitti> seb128: that keeps python2.6 on the CDs
<seb128> weird
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libindicate/0.4.4-0ubuntu6
<pitti> I think I know how to fix the latter
<seb128> it built on the buildds this week
<pitti> ooh
<pitti> argh
<pitti> libindicate (0.4.4-0ubuntu2~ppa1) maverick; urgency=low
<seb128> nobody talked about the libpython issue
<pitti> seems we abandoned ~indicator-applet-developers/libindicate/ubuntu ?
<pitti> seb128: right, that one seems easy to fix
<seb128> right, all the dx sources are in lp:ubuntu
<pitti> seb128: I thought we wanted to keep branching from trunk
<seb128> which is mirrored to ubuntu-desktop vcs I think
 * pitti will drop teh Vcs-Bzr then
<seb128> james_w did the magic for us
<pitti> nice!
<seb128> he made lp:ubuntu use the ubuntu-desktop vcs not the auto imports
<seb128> pitti, it has been this way for over a year for indicators
<pitti> seb128: hm, but lp:ubuntu/libindicate is an auto-import branch
<seb128> gra
<seb128> so maybe we miss some :-(
<pitti> Vcs-Bzr! Vcs-Bzr!
<seb128> pitti, try ~ubuntu-desktop/libindicate/ubuntu
<pitti> seb128: that's missing the latest upload, but I can commit that manually
<pitti> seb128: kenvandine did a manual commit to lp:ubuntu/libindicate for ubuntu6
<seb128> ok, I guess kenvandine forgot to push
<seb128> lol
<seb128> yeah for confusion
<pitti> no, I think he fell into the same trap as me
<pitti> seb128: ok, I'll use ~ubuntu-desktop, fix Vcs-Bzr, and commit ubuntu6
<seb128> kenvandine is maintaining those though, he should know better :p
<seb128> pitti, sounds great, thanks!
<pitti> kenvandine: ^ FYI
<mvo> seb128: the nautilus case from yesterday is fixed now too btw
<seb128> mvo, nautilus not being listed? or the stacktrace?
<mvo> seb128: not being listed (or rather only as a technical item)
<mvo> seb128: the stacktrace is next
<seb128> mvo, great
<seb128> pitti, could you review pidgin in the lucid sru queue?
<seb128> pitti, icq is broken on lucid for some weeks, we sort of lagged behind on that, would be nice to get that moving to resolution
<pitti> yep, will do
<seb128> thanks!
 * korben greets all
<repete> mvo, ping
<repete> mvo, alright to do a call right now?
<repete> mvo, if so, what number shall we call?
<mvo> repete: see /msg
<repete> mvo, thx
<seb128> mvo, s-c hates me :-(
<pitti> libindicate hates me ..
<seb128> pitti, how so?
<pitti> building from trunk behaves completely different than building from the ubuntu package
<pitti> and autoconf hates me while I'm fixing bug 690555
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690555 in libindicate "Don't force Python 2.6 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690555
<pitti> What the effing bloodly hell -- I have wasted 1.5 hours now, why can't I use "... | grep" in a configure.ac script??
<seb128> pitti, try asking Keybuk or cjwatson I guess
<cjwatson> hm?  | grep should work fine
<pitti> I really don't get it
<cjwatson> can I have a source tree showing the bug?
<pitti> echo "Python 2.6.6" | grep -o '[0-9]\.[0-9]'
<pitti> works just fine
<pitti> PYTHONVER=`${PYTHON:-python} --version 2>&1 | grep -o '[0-9]\.[0-9]'`
<cjwatson> you know about [ ] escaping in autoconf?
<pitti> that just gives me an empty result
<pitti> even just putting above echo | grep into configure.ac (which lands unaltered in configure) gives me an empty grep result
<pitti> I already tried strace, type, etc.
<cjwatson> try replacing [ with @<:@ and ] with @:>@
<pitti> uh
<cjwatson> info autoconf Quadrigraphs
<pitti> cjwatson: ah, thanks; that drove me mad
<pitti> cjwatson: I actually resorted to
<pitti> PYTHONVER=`${PYTHON:-python} --version 2>&1`
<pitti> PYTHONVER=${PYTHONVER# *}
<pitti> PYTHONVER=${PYTHONVER# *}
<pitti> now
<cjwatson> though can't you use AM_PYTHON_CHECK_VERSION and such?
<pitti> erm
<pitti> PYTHONVER=${PYTHONVER# *}
<pitti> PYTHONVER=${PYTHONVER% *}
<cjwatson> /usr/share/aclocal-1.11/python.m4 should be useful ...
<pitti> cjwatson: I need to call python<version>-config with stuff
<cjwatson> it gets the python version number like this:
<cjwatson>   AC_CACHE_CHECK([for $am_display_PYTHON version], [am_cv_python_version],
<cjwatson>     [am_cv_python_version=`$PYTHON -c "import sys; sys.stdout.write(sys.version[[:3]])"`])
<cjwatson> which should work for you too
<pitti> cjwatson: ah, many thanks
<seb128> pitti, I guess use AM_PATH_PYTHON and then $PYTHON_VERSION?
<pitti> seb128: that'd need m4/python.m4, right?
<seb128> pitti, right, but that's part of automake1.n
<seb128> so that should not been an issue
<seb128> pitti, that seems what GNOME sources do
<seb128> pitti, libindicate already used AM_PATH_PYTHON
<seb128> pitti, so you can use $PYTHON_VERSION
<seb128> $ grep PYTHON_VERSION config.log
<seb128> PYTHON_VERSION='2.7'
<seb128> pitti, in a libindicate build
<pitti> seb128: that works indeed; thanks!
<seb128> you're welcome
<chrisccoulson> does compiz store it's setting anywhere other than gconf? i could really do with resetting my profile :/
<chrisccoulson> since yesterday, it crashes on startup and the animations are really jerky
<seb128> chrisccoulson, unity profile?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i have the unity profile selected (and i tried getting rid of my compiz profile yesterday after i messed around with it), but everything is really choppy still
<chrisccoulson> especially moving windows
<seb128> chrisccoulson, unity --reset
<chrisccoulson> ah, i didn't know that existed ;)
<seb128> it does reset the profile for you
<seb128> that's quite new
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, it's still quite slow. i'll try rebooting in a minute though
<fta> pitti, hi, did you have chance to look at the dbgsym corrupted index?
<pitti> fta: not yet, sorry; last week was nothing but firefighting, still catching up
<pitti> I'm flushing SRUs now, then I can get back to my bugs
<fta> pitti, ok, thanks
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: I imagine the problem started for you right around the time your 0.8 profile was imported
 * bcurtiswx waves to room
<kenvandine> seb128, I didn't push the branch?  ugh... sorry
<pitti> kenvandine: you did commit, but into the lp:ubuntu/ one
<pitti> kenvandine: I update the ~ubuntu-desktop one now (including vcs-bzr:, which was pointing at an ancient one), but at some point we need to make up our minds which one to use, I guess :)
<kenvandine> pitti, yeah... we really need to
<kenvandine> it is confusing having a mix
<kenvandine> pitti, so you fixed it already?
<pitti> kenvandine: as I said, I committed ubuntu6 into ~ubuntu-desktop, and then added my ubuntu7 upload there as well
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> just making sure :)
<pitti> kenvandine: seb128 said that james_w applied some magic to have lp:ubuntu/... point at our ~ubuntu-desktop brnches, but apparently not that one
<pitti> perhaps because the vcs-bzr was wrong, and he didn't see it?
<kenvandine> maybe
<kenvandine> what was it set to?
<james_w> pitti, I didn't do a bulk update
<kenvandine> i think as we asked :)
<james_w> I think so
<james_w> I'd like to help you, I'm just a bit snowed under right now
<james_w> figuratively and literally :-)
<kenvandine> oh... ~i-a-d
<kenvandine> hehe
<james_w> if you could led me know what you would like to happen then I'll take care of it
<seb128> hey james_w
<seb128> how are you?
<seb128> busy it seems ;-)
<kenvandine> some of those changes keep coming back in tedg's merges
<james_w> hey seb128
<kenvandine> james_w, pkgme looks very interesting
<james_w> good thanks, how are you?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<joaopinto> are there special requirements for a PNG image used in an appindicator custom icon ?
<seb128> joaopinto, should not
<joaopinto> /usr/share/tacacsaclient-gtk/ui/regular_tray.png: PNG image, 32 x 32, 8-bit/color RGBA, non-interlaced
<joaopinto> and I just get a missing image icon
<joaopinto> the indicator menu works fine
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ do you have any clue?
<joaopinto>             ind = appindicator.Indicator("tacacs-auth-client", "/usr/share/tacacsaclient-gtk/ui/regular_tray.png", appindicator.CATEGORY_APPLICATION_STATUS)
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> i think it needs to be smaller
<kenvandine> but
<joaopinto> 20x20 ?
<kenvandine> i wouldn't think you would get a missing image
<kenvandine> 22x22
<kenvandine> i think
<kenvandine> oh... and it might not take a full patch
<joaopinto> uff, I will need to create new icons for appindicator :P
<kenvandine> s/patch/path
<kenvandine> i could be wrong :)
<joaopinto> I have read on some blog that a full path was required to use a custom icon, otherwise it would use a theme icon
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> that is good then
<kenvandine> i know it uses the theme, so providing a hicolor one is usually good
<kenvandine> let me test here
<joaopinto> 22x22 did not help :(
<nisshh> kenvandine, my app uses a 24x24 and it works fine
<kenvandine> yeah, 32 works too
<kenvandine> and setting the full path
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> joaopinto, did you set it to active?
<kenvandine>  ind.set_status (appindicator.STATUS_ACTIVE)
<kenvandine> joaopinto, without that, it doesn't display the indicator
<kenvandine> it defaults to STATUS_PASSIVE
<kenvandine> which isn't displayed
<joaopinto>             ind.set_status(appindicator.STATUS_ACTIVE)
<joaopinto>             ind.set_attention_icon("regular_tray.png")
<kenvandine> :q:q
<joaopinto> hum, maybe is this second set_attention_icon ?
<joaopinto> which is breaking the icon ?
<joaopinto> nope, was not it
<joaopinto> http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/3369/regulartray.png <- I am using this
<kenvandine> try removing that set_attention_icon
<kenvandine> just to see
<joaopinto> I am getting http://img2.imagebanana.com/img/l2exr5b4/Seleco_001.png, left is appindicator, right is the gtk.StatusIcon
<kenvandine> well you set_attention_icon must not be found
<kenvandine> add a full path for that
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> that might be it
<joaopinto> I have removed the set_attention*
<joaopinto> well, let me try from a clean minimal code
<nisshh> joaopinto, add it back in and add the full path
<nisshh> dotn start over
<nisshh> dont*
<joaopinto> still broken
<nisshh> did you add the full path to set_attention_icon joaopinto?
<joaopinto> nisshh, yes, same result, missing image icon
<nisshh> hmm
<kenvandine> joaopinto, try just not setting draw attention
<nisshh> joaopinto, is there anywhere else in your code where the full path is not used?
<kenvandine> does it work then?
<joaopinto> kenvandine, no
<kenvandine> humm
<seb128> kenvandine, could you review the patch on bug #619932?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 619932 in adium-theme-ubuntu (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[UIFe] message timestamps are too verbose (affects: 17) (dups: 4) (heat: 108)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619932
<kenvandine> works here
<joaopinto> kenvandine, with my image ?
<kenvandine> no... but let me try that
<nisshh> joaopinto, just to be sure, are you on 10.04 or 10.10?
<joaopinto> 10.04
<kenvandine> seb128, i had, but i wanted input from design
<seb128> kenvandine, can you make that happen?
<seb128> ivanka, hey
<nisshh> there might have been some changes to appindicator in maverick
<seb128> ivanka, ^ can you get someone to give design input on that bug
<nisshh> kenvandine, could that be possible?
<kenvandine> that was something djseigel was going to do...
<kenvandine> nisshh, very possible
<kenvandine> in fact in 10.04 it might not have been possible to set a full path
<nisshh> thats what im thinking too
<kenvandine> i recall early on there be discussion about that
<nisshh> i think it was a recent addition
<nisshh> yeah
<seb128> kenvandine, well, if we can't get design to comment just do what you think is right and wait for them to complain if they don't like it ;-)
<kenvandine> let me try his icon just to see
<nisshh> ok
<kenvandine> seb128, will do!
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> or at least comment on the bug saying it's blocked on design input
<seb128> the bug is sitting in the review queue
<joaopinto> uff, it will be hard to be forced to move to appindicator if it doesn't support custom icons :P
<seb128> it does
<bcurtiswx> seb128, I believe that http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60687500/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.brasero_2.91.3-0ubuntu1~build3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz isn't ubuntu's "fault" (as in none of our patches mess with that file).  What do I do?  File a bug upstream with the FTBFS ?
<nisshh> joaopinto, it does, its just a recent addition
<nisshh> and its still a WIP
<seb128> bcurtiswx, http://git.gnome.org/browse/brasero/commit/?id=a3b0605e2bc2e7f6262a43338f254d22d75f1b90
<seb128> bcurtiswx, it's already fixed in git
<bcurtiswx> mental note: check upstream git
<joaopinto> right, but if it was not backported to lucid, it means I will have to keep legacy tray in the LTS, and appindicator on the current
<nisshh> joaopinto, why not upgrade to maverick and release for that?
<joaopinto> this is an enterprise targeted app, LTS is the main userbase
<nisshh> i see
<bcurtiswx> seb128, so is policy to wait for the upstream fix or backport that commit ?
<kenvandine> joaopinto, your icon does work here
<joaopinto> actually I am on maverick, but I would expect this to work on lucid
<kenvandine> joaopinto, let me check on lucid
<joaopinto> kenvandine, are you running natty ?
<kenvandine> oh... it should really work on maverick
<kenvandine> that api hasn't changed since then
<joaopinto> I am on maverick
<seb128> bcurtiswx, no policy, you are welcome to backport the commit if you want
<nisshh> i can check on maverick if you like
<kenvandine> joaopinto, sorry to ask a silly question, but you did confirm the path is right?
<nisshh> if it isnt working on maverick for you there is something strange going on
<seb128> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu/natty/nfs-utils/1.2.2-4ubuntu1/+merge/42984
<seb128> kenvandine, why do you need sponsoring? can't you just upload?
<joaopinto> file /usr/share/tacacsaclient-gtk/ui/regular_tray.png
<joaopinto> /usr/share/tacacsaclient-gtk/ui/regular_tray.png: PNG image, 32 x 32, 8-bit/color RGBA, non-interlaced
<kenvandine> joaopinto, can you try this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/544057/
<joaopinto> copy/paste from the code
<kenvandine> just change the path to the image
<bcurtiswx> seb128, so backporting that commit would entail what? copying the commit from upstream, creating a patch file in brasero, and editing series to show the change ?
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, ignore me, I just read the comment
<kenvandine> seb128, :)
<kenvandine> it looked good to me, just wanted someone more familiar to test it
<seb128> bcurtiswx, indeed
<bcurtiswx> seb128, OK.  How do I know what to number the patch ?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, it doesn't matter
<seb128> the order is made by the serie
<seb128> no need of any number
<bcurtiswx> but it doesn't matter where I put it in the series ?
<joaopinto> kenvandine, it shows a missing icon here, according to strace there is no attempt to open the file
<joaopinto> it just reads some /usr/share/themes/Radiance/gtk-2.0/apps/img/panel*
<kenvandine> odd
<seb128> bcurtiswx, no, as long as it applies
<kenvandine> i am almost certain that api didn't change since maverick
<kenvandine> joaopinto, /usr/share/libindicator/icons/hicolor/32x32/status/indicator-messages.png
<kenvandine> make it use that icon
<kenvandine> just give it the full path
<joaopinto> same result
 * kenvandine looks at the bzr history
<cyphermox> seb128, I'll get the patches for e-d-s backported soon, was just struggling with one of the bugs that didn't seem to have been fixed
<cyphermox> I think I just got it now... sad because it's really simple and didn't see it in > 5 hours debugging :/
<kenvandine> joaopinto, unless the python bindings are broken in maverick... ugh
 * kenvandine boots a maverick VM
<joaopinto> eh :)
<james_w> kenvandine, it would be great to have a GNOME backend for pkgme
<seb128> cyphermox, ok, thanks for working on those
<kenvandine> james_w, indeed... i already have a project for the christmas break :)
<james_w> \o/
<seb128> joaopinto, it's normal that strace doesn't list it
<seb128> joaopinto, it's the container that load the icon
<seb128> unity or indicator-applet
<joaopinto> ah, good point
<seb128> I've straced unity there
<seb128> it loads it correctly
<seb128> it shows correctly as well
<seb128> but I'm on natty...
<joaopinto> will there me some editable whitelist for gtk apps to use the notification area ? I could switch to app indicator later :P
<seb128> joaopinto, it's not planned no
<joaopinto> :(
<joaopinto> can the app indicator icon be changed at runtime to a custom image ?
<pitti> don't pretty much all the indicators have their own icon anyway?
<kenvandine> joaopinto, ok that appind.py script worked in my maverick VM
<seb128> joaopinto, no reason it can't
<seb128> pitti, btw could you review libsqlite?
<kenvandine> joaopinto, with your icon
<bcurtiswx> seb128, OK it builds now.  I'm rebuilding with the changelog updated.  I'm allowed to dput into the gnome3-team/GNOME3 PPA now right?
<joaopinto> hum, so there is something wrong, it doesn't work here
<pitti> seb128: already done
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<joaopinto> kenvandine, http://img2.imagebanana.com/img/b2cq77fi/Seleco_002.png
<kenvandine> joaopinto, ugh... that works here on maverick
<kenvandine> joaopinto, and if you just use the icon name, indicator-messages it works?
<joaopinto> yes, it does
<kenvandine> joaopinto, sorry... i am out of ideas
<joaopinto> let's see if I can figure how to strace notification-area-applet
<joaopinto> kenvandine, np, thanks anyway :)
<kenvandine> maybe someone in #ayatana
<kenvandine> joaopinto, good luck :)
<bcurtiswx> in order to test my deb builds.  is there a way to make dpkg -i smart to look for build-dep probs in the current directory?
<bcurtiswx> build-dep problem fixes*
<joaopinto> Use dpkg-scanpackages to create a local repository :) ?
<pitti> bcurtiswx: erm, dpkg -i installs a .deb, what does this have to do with build deps?
<bcurtiswx> pitti, sorry bad wording.. so i've completed a bzr bd.. now i have all the new .deb files
<bcurtiswx> pitti, if i don't go in the right order of installs with dpkg -i , it will complain that a package isn't being installed
<bcurtiswx> that it needs
<bcurtiswx> can i *.deb to fix that?
<pitti> bcurtiswx: dpkg -i doesn't care about the order of the .debs you specify
<pitti> it'll do the right thing wrt. dependencies
<bcurtiswx> pitti, OK thx
<pitti> seb128: too bad that didrocks isn't online, he's on holiday already?
<seb128> pitti, yes
<seb128> why?
<seb128> pitti, he will not come back before next year, he's moving to his new flat starting today
<pitti> seb128: I finally switched to unity yesterday, and reset my configuration files to what I had in maverick
<seb128> he has no internet
<pitti> seb128: and I just wanted to say that it works marvellously well!
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> my keybindings work, it even kept my local autostarters
<pitti> seb128: I have used unity for almost 24 hours no!
<pitti> "now"
<seb128> I'm getting used to it and like it now
<seb128> the launcher is nice
<pitti> I'm still missing my system monitor and gtimelog in the tray
<seb128> like it brings the instance of the same application on screen when clicking on the icon
<pitti> but otherwise I'm getting used to it
<seb128> I've a gnome-panel running still for the menu and run command
<seb128> I'm starting using the keyboard less
<seb128> like I switch to applications on other workspaces with the launcher
<seb128> where I used to use the keyboard ;-)
<pitti> Alt+F2 is missing
<bcurtiswx> seb128, 2.91.3-0ubuntu1~build3 now that i made changes would go to 2.91.3-0ubuntu2~build1 ?
<bcurtiswx> pitti, ^^ am i right there?
<pitti> bcurtiswx: is that a PPA, or for ubuntu?
<bcurtiswx> its the ~gnome3-team GNOME3 PPA
<pitti> bcurtiswx: I'm not sure, but I think it should be build4
<pitti> i. e. the next regular Ubuntu upload would then be ubuntu2
<pitti> oh, erm
<bcurtiswx> pitti i tried that but got rejected Source/binary (i.e. mixed) uploads are not allowed.
<pitti> ubuntu2~build1 would work fine with that, too
<pitti> bcurtiswx: that's unrelated; you must upload the source.changes, not the i386.changes
<bcurtiswx> pitti, Ah OK.  bzr bd doesn't create a source.changes file.. do i need to do something with the .dsc file ?
<pitti> bcurtiswx: bzr bd -S
<bcurtiswx> ah ha.. thats what the -S is for
 * bcurtiswx learned something new
<bcurtiswx> pitti, thanks
<fta> hm, i can't rebuild rhythmbox on natty: ayatana-plugin.c:8:26: fatal error: Indicate-0.2.h: No such file or directory
<seb128> mterry, hey
<mterry> seb128, hi
<seb128> mterry, I just discovered that right click does what I want in the workspaces expose :pp
<seb128> just mentionning it as an user workaround
<mterry> seb128, :)
<seb128> mterry, could you review bug #690688 btw?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690688 in libgda4 (Ubuntu) "Please disable gobject-introspection (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690688
<seb128> kenvandine, could you copy your comment from https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu/natty/nfs-utils/1.2.2-4ubuntu1/+merge/42984 on the bug and close the merge request?
<seb128> kenvandine, it has merge conflicts so seems invalid
<kenvandine> sure
<seb128> thanks
<mterry> seb128, sure
<bcurtiswx> seb128, im trying to figure out what went wrong http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60688028/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.poppler_0.15.3-0ubuntu1~build2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<bcurtiswx> i have all gnome3-team/GNOME3 PPA ftbfs fixed except that one
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<seb128> bcurtiswx, not sure about this one
<seb128> kenvandine, mterry, pitti: you know about ~gnome3-team?
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team
<kenvandine> no...
<mterry> seb128, no, did not
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team
<seb128> ups
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<mterry> seb128, is that the new gnome3-builds?
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<seb128> grrr copy buggy
<seb128> mterry, yes, robert_ancell did that yesterday
<seb128> we decided we need to give access to the ppa without access to ubuntu
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> that should let rodrigo ricotz and others be able to work directly there
<seb128> jcastro, ^
 * bcurtiswx has taken full advantage :)
<seb128> bcurtiswx, thanks ;-)
<kenvandine> :-D
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, keep rocking it!
<seb128> bcurtiswx, great work fixing those builds!
<cyphermox> mdeslaur, I'm looking at bug 689771 trying to reproduce failure so I can test the upstream commit fixes it. Which gconf file exactly did you find the uri= entry in?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 689771 in evolution-data-server (Ubuntu) "[natty] evolution addressbook migration failure (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689771
<bcurtiswx> seb128, kenvandine, thx.  it just feels good to actually understand what's going on more and more as I learn
<seb128> cyphermox, ^ as well
<cyphermox> seb128, regarding what?
<seb128> cyphermox, gnome3
<cyphermox> ah, ok
<cyphermox> seb128, btw, managed to really fix the To/Cc buttons in evo, I'll put that patch in along with the backports
<seb128> great
<bcurtiswx> anyone have any idea on that poppler FTBFS ?
<cyphermox> oh cool, this also fixes the calendar issues
<seb128> cyphermox, rock on!
<seb128> bcurtiswx, it seems the symbols are different on amd64
<cyphermox> seb128, the only issue is, someone uploaded gdata 0.7, but e-d-s limits to 0.6
<seb128> not sure why
<cyphermox> so I ported that as well...
<seb128> cyphermox, oh, it does?
<cyphermox> any idea why 0.7 was needed?
<seb128> I though someone commented on a bug saying that some calendar features were off on 0.6
<cyphermox> haha ;)
<seb128> <pitti>	seb128: so for libgdata I'd like to update to 0.7.0, which fixes building the GIR; it's an ABI bump, though
<seb128> cyphermox, the main reason was that 0.6 didn't build in natty
<cyphermox> 0.7 changed API slightly so upstream decided to block to 0.6
<cyphermox> ah, fair enough
<cyphermox> anyway, e-d-s builds and afaict the changes I made work
<seb128> if you managed to port the code great
<cyphermox> it was two simple calls
<seb128> the breakage was due to that?
<cyphermox> breakage?
<seb128> Cc crashing
<cyphermox> no, completely unrelated
<seb128> ok
<cyphermox> Cc/name selector crashing was due to trying to get a label from a GtkComboBox using the GtkComboBoxText apis
<bcurtiswx> seb128, does the GNOME3-team PPA use the old GNOME3 PPA as a repository ?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, no
<bcurtiswx> seb128, should we, or just build the old PPA packages for the new PPA ?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, oh, I get what you mean now
<seb128> bcurtiswx, we can ppa copy sources if needed
<bcurtiswx> the current build needs gnome-settings-daemon-dev >=2.91.0
<bcurtiswx> its in the old PPA
<bcurtiswx> seb128, is that something you would have to do ?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, I will sort it in a bit, I either need to copy things across the ppa or add a dependency
<bcurtiswx> seb128, OK, thx :)
<jcastro> seb128: ok all that leaves is banshee for xmas?
<pitti> cyphermox: nice! so your local evo works again? with the natty version I just get a crash when trying to access a google cal
<pitti> seb128: thanks for the heads-up for g3-team
<seb128> jcastro, what about banshee?
<cyphermox> pitti, right, things look fine. there may be some more work to do though, but I just checked I could load google contacts, update them, and see it shows up back in Gmail
<jcastro> seb128: when is it going in?
<jcastro> seb128: have the MIRs been taking this long?
<Laney> we should wait for 1.9.1 which is out today
<seb128> jcastro, yes, the mir are not sorted yet
<jcastro> Laney: I just saw the announcement which is what reminded me
<Laney> i propose we drop libkarma if there can be agreement that if and when the packaging is fixed up then it can be added back in
<seb128> jcastro, mterry has been helping on those but still some are to do
<seb128> jcastro, check with doko
<jcastro> ok
<Laney> and then it's just a trivial copyright fix
<seb128> he just sent an email today to say to not pre-promote
<seb128> so we are blocked on mir review
<cdbs> seb128: BTW, the latest compiz/unity upload fixes my problem
<seb128> cdbs, great
<Laney> mterry: infact, do you think they keyfile# missing copyright attribution you found is a blocker?
<Laney> if so then we'll have to do an upload for just that...
<mterry> Laney, my understanding is that incorrect copyright files were generally MIR blockers, but doko or another MIR person can correct me on that
<Laney> it was a nice catch though
<Laney> shame on the ftp masters :)
 * mterry looks forward to when all copyrights are checked automatically by tools
<Laney> mmm
<ari-tczew> seb128: I suggest to complete patch in DEP3 tags, use full name of author in debian/changelog and better description of change. what do you think? bug 685584
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 685584 in amule (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "amule FTBFS with gcc 4.5 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685584
<seb128> ari-tczew, I've been saying that to the patch submitter in query already
<seb128> he pinged me about it
<ari-tczew> seb128: issues should be commented in bug
<seb128> ari-tczew, well he's working on an updated debdiff assigning those
<ari-tczew> seb128: ok
<seb128> addressing rather
<seb128> I did put the bug in progress for a reason
<seb128> but thanks for checking ;-)
<ari-tczew> np
<cdbs> seb128: As for that problem, it just happened again. BUt the discovery I made is that it occurs only when nm-applet is made to autoconnect to my WiFi, and if the autoconnect happens before compiz starts, compiz segfaults. But if it connects AFTER the thing, then everything goes on fine. My solution is to disable autoconnect
 * cdbs files a bug
<pitti> good night all!
<pitti> I'm on holiday from tomorrow on, so please email me for urgent things
<seb128> cdbs, ok
<joaopinto> kenvandine, that appind.py custom icon also works fine on my 64 bits partition, it's definitively a bug specific to the other partition config
<kenvandine> joaopinto, interesting
<seb128> joaopinto, does it happen with another user on the same box?
<joaopinto> seb128, didn't try, this is on the same box but using another user / root partition
<seb128> ok
<joaopinto> i'll reboot and test
<kenvandine> wonder if it is maybe theme related
<seb128> kenvandine, would be weird
<kenvandine> yeah, but i have seen weirder things
<kenvandine> i know it does some checking for icons and fallbacks
<kenvandine> i am trying to make the dbus-test-runner package run it's tests at build time, but it's hanging
<seb128> :-(
<kenvandine> guess i need to see how ted gets around that in dbusmenu
<kenvandine> i know there is some magic
<kenvandine> i am going to get it uploaded today, at least it will end up in universe
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> then we can request mir for it, bustle, and what ever else bustle might need
<kenvandine> before turning all that on in dbusmenu
<joaopinto> seb128, good hint, it's user specific
<seb128> bbl
<joaopinto> it's odd, both users can read the file
<kenvandine> joaopinto, are they both using the same theme?
<kenvandine> wondering if there is a bug related to the theme icon lookup and fallback
<kenvandine> long shot though
<kenvandine> it would be a strange bug
<joaopinto> kenvandine, yes, both using Radiance
<bcurtiswx> joaopinto, but are they both using the same icon theme
<joaopinto> I don't usually change that, where is set ? I don't see any icon themes on the appeareances app
<bcurtiswx> joaopinto, i believe you can customize your theme and in there see which icon theme you're using
<joaopinto> right, let me check
<joaopinto> nope, setting the global theme also changes the icon theme, they are both set to Ubuntu Mono Light
<joaopinto> hum, I don't have the messaging indicator on the affected user
<joaopinto> I don't remember how it was removed
<joaopinto> oh boy, I feel so dumb :(
<joaopinto> I didn't had the indicator applet on the panel
<joaopinto> still it's odd that it shows a missing image icon
<bcurtiswx> someone care to test the following: open a PDF in evince.  On the top there's a folder icon that says "show the folder that contains this file", click it and see if you get a permission denied error
<bcurtiswx> in natty
<joaopinto> the proper way to change the indicato icon is set_attention_icon ?
<mterry> seb128, anyone else working on webkit for gtk3?  I can give it a go if not
<seb128> mterry, it's in the gnome3 ppa for a month or so
<mterry> seb128, wait what?  I didn't notice it.  :-/  Good thing I asked.  :)
<seb128> ;-)
<mterry> seb128, oh right, because I was checking new-style gnome3 ppa
<mterry> I'll just copy it over then
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> we should probably just copy the missing sources and clean the other ppa
<seb128> we can keep the maverick builds in ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> we probably want an "official" standard for those
<seb128> since they target stable serie users
<ScislaC> Is nautilus constantly invisibly relaunching in either the Classic or Unity Desktops on Natty a known issue?
<seb128> no but seems like it's crashing for you
<seb128> can you attach gdb to it or enable apport to get a stacktrace?
<ScislaC> seb128: Which would be preferred?
<seb128> either
<seb128> well apport crash file are auto retraced so could be easier
<ScislaC> seb128: hmmm... let me see if I can get nautilus to manually crash w/ gdb (I'm logged into kde at the moment because of overheating issues in Unity & Classic)
<seb128> ScislaC, try running nautilus there and see if it starts
<ScislaC> seb128: I tried launching from a terminal, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/544199/
<bcurtiswx> seb128, im wondering, since gnome-bluetooth has 2.91.2.is.2.91.2 shouldn't that allow for the remove of the .is and before ?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, you mean?
<seb128> ScislaC, seems a ground control issue
<seb128> can you try to uninstall that?
<bcurtiswx> i guess its a question about epochs (sp?), will you ever be able to make the version on gnome-bluetooth 2.91.2-0ubuntu1 or will you always have to tag on the 2.91.2.is.2.91.2
<seb128> bcurtiswx, we will be able to do 2.91.3
<bcurtiswx> seb128, ah so it has to one up it, not just equal it.. Thx :)
<seb128> bcurtiswx, but we can't go back to 2.91.2 and don't want to add an epoch over debian just for one upload
<ScislaC> seb128: sure, I can try that... I have a bt too if you want that http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/544201/
<seb128> ScislaC, seems a python or nautilus-python or gc issue
<ScislaC> seb128: after uninstalling it we now have nautilus running
<seb128> ScislaC, ok great
<ScislaC> seb128: thanks for your help
<seb128> that's not a fix but at least you get your nautilus back
<seb128> you're welcome
<ScislaC> off to LP to see if anything is filed against groundcontrol yet
<Amaranth> bcurtiswx: 2.91.2 < 2.91.2.is.2.91.2
<Amaranth> oops, that was a few minutes ago
<bcurtiswx> Amaranth, i get it now.. Thanks though :)
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, somehow the indicator area is screwey.  the menu for apps hides behind windows.. and i can't get the right click menu.. it acts as a left click
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, hmm, seems not to be limited to the indicator menu.. all gtkmenu items
<Amaranth> bcurtiswx: All the indicators treat left and right click the same, afaik that was one of the main design goals
<bcurtiswx> Amaranth, so how do I get to an "about" section or in case i forget which is which to find out the name of it ?
<Amaranth> bcurtiswx: File a bug to get About added to the menu
<Amaranth> Otherwise you don't, there is no right click menu
<bcurtiswx> Amaranth, thx :)
<Amaranth> I see nm-applet has an about option
<Amaranth> I guess applications may want to have an About menu item but the basic indicators shouldn't imo
<bcurtiswx> if anything a tooltip to distinguish one from another
<seb128> no and no
<bcurtiswx> ok then, :) hi seb128
<seb128> why users would care so much knowing about the indicator names?
<bcurtiswx> seb128, i don't know either way
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-12-16
<rickspencer3> RAOF, hey, around at all?
<RAOF> rickspencer3: Yup.  What's up?
<rickspencer3> well, someone asked me to join a call tomorrow morning ...
<rickspencer3> and it just occurred to me that they are probably concerned about ...
<rickspencer3> how will Ubuntu work in VMs in a Wayland world?
<RAOF> And they'd be asking a very good question.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, does wayland mean that VM vendors will have to simulate 3d hardware so the kernel thinks it do DRI?
 * rickspencer3 exposes obvious gross ignorance 
<RAOF> No.  Wayland is not dependent on dri per-se.
<rickspencer3> hmmp
<RAOF> It *is* dependent on some interprocess buffer communication.  That can be done with shared memory (and, indeed, I think there are working patches using shared memory).
<RAOF> The question would really be: does the Unity-Wayland compositor support a running without GL.
<RAOF> Because Wayland isn't a display manager in the same way that X is a display manager.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, GL being the API?
<RAOF> Yeah.
<walters> wayland definitely depends on EGL, which in turn is implemented by mesa, which itself talks to kernel GPU apis
<walters> http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-virtualization/msg11819.html is a useful post
 * rickspencer3 looks
<RAOF> walters: Not if you're using the shared memory patches.
<walters> apparently mesa pure software rendering is getting better too
<RAOF> walters: There's a shared-memory compositor that doesn't require anything fancy.
<rickspencer3> in any case, VM vendors will have to have some implementation of the GL API that works?
<RAOF> No.
<RAOF> Not if Unity-Wayland has a shared-memory non-GL compositor codepath.
<walters> i don't know what you mean by shared memory here
<RAOF> rickspencer3: In the X world, the display server, window manager, panel, and compositor can all be separate processes.  In the Wayland world, “Wayland” is a library that the combined compositor/panel/window-manager/compositor process links to to provide a display server.
<walters> wayland definitely hard depends on EGL in git as is today
<walters> anyways i have to go, nite all
<RAOF> walters: Yes, it does.  However, there are patches to remove those, and pass blobs of /dev/shm around as buffers rather than EGL images.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, right, but I thought the rub was that Wayland uses the 3d capabilities built into kernels now
<rickspencer3> and without 3d hardware, those capabilities would be missing
<rickspencer3> (this is why I presumed DRI was involved)
<RAOF> rickspencer3: At the moment, in trunk, it does.  There's no hard requirement for that to be the case, though.
<rickspencer3> right, so you are saying that it's possible that Wayland could have what amounts to a 2d implementation if 3d capabilities are not available in the kernel
<RAOF> Right.
<RAOF> Indeed, patches to that effect exist.
<rickspencer3> but would it not also be possible for VM vendor to let the VM actually use the existing 3d hardware?
<RAOF> But it's a bit misleading to say “Wayland could have a 2d implementation…”.  Because what's *really* important is the compositor, which is something that other people develop.
<RAOF> (The current compositor in wayland git is just a demo)
<rickspencer3> you mean the wayland compisitor could use an API that is not a 3d API?
<RAOF> *A* wayland compositor could indeed use an API that's not a 3D API.
 * rickspencer3 drums fingers
<RAOF> There will be multiple Wayland compositors; a Unity compositor, a GNOME compositor, a KDE compositor… each of these will implement the Wayland protocol.
<RAOF> (Presumably by linking with libwayland)
<rickspencer3> right right right
<rickspencer3> but does not libwayland use 3d graphics directly?
<rickspencer3> I thought that was kind of the point
<RAOF> No.
<RAOF> It's designed around passing references to some “buffer” thing.
<RAOF> The kernel drm provides a nice 32bit integer handle for buffers, so it's a natural fit, but it doesn't *have* to be a drm buffer.
<RAOF> libwayland itself doesn't do any drawing; that's the job of the compositor.  So libwayland doesn't necessarily need to know what a buffer is, just how to pass references to them around.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, but it's the compositor that is written to talk to DRM, not wayland itself?
<rickspencer3> I see, so Wayland is more like an arbiter of graphics buffers that works at the behest of a compisitor?
<RAOF> Right.
<rickspencer3> so a GUI toolkit, for example, knows how to talk to Wayland, which in turn knows how to ask the active compistor to draw?
<RAOF> Right.  If you're using the current demo compositor, what's happening is that a “buffer” is currently an EGL image, which is essentially a small wrapper around a DRM buffer.  It hands these out to clients, and the compositor uses GL (or GLES, I forget if that's been done yet) to composit these EGL buffers.
<RAOF> The GUI toolkit knows how to talk to Wayland.  From Wayland it gets a buffer.  The GUI toolkit knows how to draw to these buffers, and then tell Wayland “hey, I've updated this buffer, kindly display it”.
<RAOF> One of the principles of Wayland is that clients are in charge of their drawing.  Wayland has no drawing APIs.
<rickspencer3> and then Wayland says, "he compositor, update the image"
<rickspencer3> and the compisitor maybe or may not use 3d hardware, depending on how it was written?
<RAOF> Right.
<RAOF> Now, I'm not *entirely* sure how this will work in a world where your compositor may use 3D or not depending on hardware support.
<rickspencer3> so for Unity-Wayland, support for non 3d capable hardware is tbd
<RAOF> Because that will change what “buffer” means, and that means clients will need to know.
<rickspencer3> well, I would assume it would be a totally different compositor
<RAOF> Right.  But the *client* needs to know how to draw to a buffer.  And if the different compositor provides *different* buffers…
<rickspencer3> the client being a gui toolkit for example?
<RAOF> How does the client (a) tell between the different types of buffers, and (b) know how to draw the right way?
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> The client will be something using GTK, Qt, Cairo, GL, etc...
<rickspencer3> but that would imply a toolkit needs to be ported per compositor implementation
<rickspencer3> wouldn
<rickspencer3> t the client *be* GTK, Qt, etc...?
<RAOF> Indeed it would.  Which is why I'm not sure what's happening here.
<rickspencer3> so, there would need to be a limited number of compositors, or at least buffer types that compositors use
<rickspencer3> because I don't see toolkits being too useful if their very core rendering code needs to be massively specialized per compositor
<RAOF> It's also possible that I've misunderstood some of this, and this problem doesn't in fact arise.
<rickspencer3> well, it's ok, I'm a dope and it's out of scope
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> I think my takeaway message will be "we don't know, but this is still all far off, so don't worry too much"
<RAOF> I don't think it's entirely accurate to call GTK the client - the applications are the clients, they just use GTK or Qt or whatever to make their lives easier.
<RAOF> That's an excellent take away message :)
<rickspencer3> surely GTK is the client
<rickspencer3> I write an application with GTK, GTK will handle drawing
<rickspencer3> but I guess GTK isn't a running process
<RAOF> So, I'd say that in my current session I have a bunch of X clients - compiz, smuxi, evolution, firefox.
<rickspencer3> right, I see what you're saying
<RAOF> You can also use multiple toolkits in a single app - See any clutter app, for example; that's using GTK and GL(ES).
<rickspencer3> so each application is using GTK as a library to handle writing to the buffers that Wayland gives it
<rickspencer3> but, conceptually, it's GTK, not your app, that knows how to use X, or in the future Wayland
<RAOF> Right.  Almost all applications don't actually care about drawing per-se.  They care about having a button marked ‘Awesome’ which causes your mail to combusst.
<RAOF> And those which do want to do something more than just drawing pre-formed GTK widgets get a Cairo context from GTK and draw to that using Cairo ☺
<rickspencer3> well, that's *after* they use a goocanvas
<RAOF> Not necessarily - GTK will give you a cairo context for whatever you like.  That's how Do gets drawn.
<RAOF> You can also do funky stuff with otherwise standard GTK widgets that way.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, yeah, but goo canvas is sick easy
 * RAOF hasn't touched goo canvas at all.
<rickspencer3> well, it lets you stuff VML into it, essentially
<RAOF> Ah.  Higher level fun!
<rickspencer3> that's what I'm saying, if you don't have a standard widget that does what you want, you party with goo canvas
<rickspencer3> then when that stops doing what you need, you get a cairo context from *that*
<RAOF> Aaaaaaaah.  Yes, makes sense.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, thanks for your time
<rickspencer3> I appreciate you educating me more about Wayland
<RAOF> No problem.  It's interesting stuff.
<rickspencer3> I'm still skeptical that toolkits will have to be rewritten per wayland compositor
<rickspencer3> but that's probably just a sign of how much more I don't understand about it
<rickspencer3> later dude, have a good day
<RAOF> You too!
<Amaranth> RAOF: All the client really needs to know is what format the compositor expects data in the buffer to be (RGBA, BGRA, etc)
<Amaranth> RAOF: Actually I imagine those would be the only two formats
<RAOF> Amaranth: But it's not passing the contents of the buffer; it's passing a reference to the buffer.  You're going to need to do different things to render to a drm buffer than you are to some piece of /dev/shm
<RAOF> If it were passing the contents of the buffer, certianly.  I don't think that's what it does, though.
<Amaranth> RAOF: Does the client actually have to use its own code for that though? I thought there was a wayland API
 * RAOF goes and has a look.
<Amaranth> If not that's the obvious answer
<Amaranth> All the client needs is an API to say "render this buffer" or "render this data"
<Amaranth> So if the client uses GL and tells it to render a buffer the compositor can take a shortcut but if the client says render this data the compositor loads it in to a texture first
<Amaranth> And etc if the compositor is using software rendering
<Amaranth> hmm, actually...
<RAOF> So, currently the demo clients use clients/window.c as their utility code, and it #ifdefs between GL and shm surfaces.
<Amaranth> Forget all that, but the only thing wayland is going to give a client is an EGL handle or a chunk of /dev/shm so they just need a way to tell the difference
<Amaranth> A way to query the server
<Amaranth> Although how do you run a GL app when you have an shm-based server?
<RAOF> You'd need and EGL extension, I think.
<Amaranth> No matter what you're going to be reading data from VRAM every frame
<Amaranth> So that's going to suck
<Amaranth> I suppose you could just say "you can't do that"
<Amaranth> But writing a 2D compiz/unity in wayland world is going to be a pain
<RAOF> I guess if you're compositor has fallen back to shm buffers it probably means that GL just won't work, so you don't need to care ☺
<Amaranth> Until you get a guy who thinks shm is faster/cleaner/uses less memory or something
<RAOF> And, well, they get to use software rendering for everything.
<RAOF> Amaranth: If you're interested, wayland *clients* currently have two options when attaching a buffer to a window: they can attach a named drm buffer (having previously created & named it via the magic of libdrm), or they can attach a shm buffer and feed the data over an fd.
<seb128> hey
<cdbs> Hi seb128 , hows it goin' ?
<seb128> hey cdbs, I'm fine thank you
<seb128> cdbs, how are you?
<cdbs> fine, but busy in boring non-ubuntu work :(
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<joaopinto> seb128, kenvandine , the cause for the appindicator missing custom icon was that there was no indicator applet on the panel
<seb128> ...
<seb128> so you had the fallback to the notification area?
<seb128> joaopinto, sorry for not thinking about that
<joaopinto> no, it must be the appindicator code doing it, I have no code for the notification area, somehow it places the icon/menu on the panel
<joaopinto> with a proper icon for theme base icons, and missing for custom
<seb128> right, as said you use the fallback
<seb128> the appindicator library does that
<joaopinto> ah, ok :)
<seb128> if they is no indicator support it fallbacks to a notification icon
<seb128> there is probably a bug in the fallback case
<seb128> that's not something we test much since all ubuntu install have indicator support
<seb128> but feel free to open a bug on indicator-application
<joaopinto> ok I will
<seb128> thanks
<joaopinto> libappindicator1 ?
<joaopinto> a bug against indicator-application ?
<seb128> joaopinto, https://edge.launchpad.net/indicator-application/+filebug
<joaopinto> seb128, do you have any idea why the following code behaves different when executed from a appindicator menu vs the tray context menu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/544346/
<joaopinto> when launched from the indicator the dialog does not respond to the close window action
<seb128> joaopinto, hum, no
<joaopinto> :( let's see if adding a closing signal handler helps
<joaopinto> uff, gtk.main_quit() does not quit either
<seb128> does it works as standalone code?
<joaopinto> yes, I am migrating from tray to appindicator
<joaopinto> I am still showing the notification area in parallel, and the function call works as expected
<seb128> try asking on #ayatana
<joaopinto> The delete_event is received in both cases, but with the indicator the dialog is not destroyed
<seb128> it's the upstream channel for what dx does
<seb128> they probably know better than the desktop team
<mpt> mvo, good morning
<mpt> mvo, when I suggested that "Show Residual Settings" command for things you've removed but not purged, is that actually technically possible? Or is there no way to tell what settings are left behind after you've removed a package?
<seb128> mpt, it's possible I guess
<seb128> since you can dpkg -L those
<seb128> so the info is on disk
<joaopinto> seb128, not after removing the package...
<mpt> dpkg -L takes a package name argument
<mpt> What I'm looking for is, "Show the list of packages that I removed in the past but didn't purge"
<mpt> "... and that left files behind as a result"
<seb128> mpt, dpkg -l | grep ^rc
<seb128> then dpkg -L <binary>
<seb128> on one of those
<seb128> joaopinto, if the package is still configured which is what mpt is asking for it works
<joaopinto> right, the info is still available from /var/lib/dpkg/info/package.list
<mpt> ah
<mpt> I don't have one of those
<mvo> mpt: what seb128 said, its possible to get this data, dpkg keeps them in the db
<mpt> excellent
<mpt> thanks seb128
<seb128> you're welcome
<huats> morning
<mpt> mvo, oh, cool, I love what happens in trunk when I search for "abbieword"
<mvo> mpt: yeah, me too, I think its a really cool feature
<mpt> mvo, maybe the spelling suggestions should show if there's a close match even when there are matches for what you did type. E.g. if I type "movida" it's very likely that I want Moovida, not deskbar-applet or dwm.
<mvo> mpt: yeah, glatzor suggested that yesterday too, I will add it
<mpt> In that case, we need to work out consistent presentation for three possibilities: (a) there are matches but no spelling suggestion; (b) there's a spelling suggestion but no matches (so therefore there are other suggestions); (c) there's both a spelling suggestion and matches.
<mvo> mpt: indeed, the next thing is there will be suggestions that are not useful. movida->moovida is a good one, but we will probably have "apt" -> "app" and similar cases, especially for short words
<mvo> mpt: we could simply lmit the suggestions (if there are hits) for 3 letter words as they will most likley result in overlay broad ones
<mvo> mpt: maybe even for 4 letters, that probably requires a bit of tweaking. the algorithm will look for a maximum of matches, but that is not always what we want
<mpt> mvo, maybe show a suggestion if (number of results for the suggestion) >= N * (number of results for the current string)
<mpt> Hm, that wouldn't fix the apt->app case though probably
<mvo> that would be valid for apt -> app too
<mpt> I don't see why deskbar-applet or dwm are showing up as results for "movida" in the first place
<mpt> Their data doesn't contain that string
<mvo> mpt: odd, I just tried that and it does not show them for me
<mvo> it suggests moovida
<mpt> And it has a "Hide 2 technical items" link that does nothing except flash the window
<mvo> search term was "movida"
<mvo> ?
<mpt> mvo, http://people.canonical.com/~mpt/movida.ogv
<mvo> mpt: maverick or natty?
<mpt> Maverick
 * mvo scratches head
<seb128> Riddell, there?
<Riddell> hi seb128
<seb128> Riddell, hey, do you think you can review and bin NEW gobject-introspection for me?
<seb128> the binary need to be promoted directly
<Riddell> let me look
<seb128> Riddell, thanks
<Riddell> accepted!
<seb128> Riddell, thanks
<ari-tczew> robert_ancell: around?
<seb128> ari-tczew, not likely, he stopped his work day for 5 hours or so
<ari-tczew> ok
<seb128> what do you need? just ask on the channel in case?
<ari-tczew> seb128: sponsorship
<seb128> subscribe ubuntu-sponsors?
<seb128> if that's for ubuntu
<seb128> or is that for a ppa upload?
<seb128> or ping the patch pilot
<ari-tczew> seb128: I'd like to be sponsored specially by robert_ancell
<seb128> is there any reason?
<seb128> but anyway your call, that will have to wait tomorrow then
<seb128> drop him an email or subscribe him to the bug
<ari-tczew> seb128: I subscribed yesterday
<ari-tczew> seb128: I'm collecting a sponsored uploads to get endorsements in future
<ari-tczew> and I choiced robert_ancell. I've talked with him about it, don't worry
<seb128> ok
<seb128> well you don't need uploads only by a specific sponsor
<ari-tczew> seb128: how another way do you want build an endorsement?
<seb128> you can just keep track of things that got sponsored and ask different endorsements
<seb128> well most people get endorsement of at least 3 sponsors
<ari-tczew> seb128: I have 2.
<seb128> not sure you win by limiting those
<seb128> it just show that you don't want to work with the community but just specific people
<ari-tczew> seb128: for MOTU app I collected 9 endorsements :P
<seb128> which is a bit weird
<ari-tczew> seb128: hmm, it's not like you got it
<ari-tczew> if I have a problem, I'm talking with community
<seb128> ari-tczew, ok, alright
<seb128> I was just pointing that having different sponsors usually doesn't hurt
<ari-tczew> seb128: and I have different sponsors ;)
<geser> I guess it's more about not spreading the sponsored uploads across to many sponsors, as some sponsors won't have an opinion about endorsments with too few sponsored uploads
<ari-tczew> maybe do you want me to do some merges and sponsor it?
<ari-tczew> geser: +1. that's what I wanted to tell seb128
<seb128> ari-tczew, no that's fine, if robert_ancell is taking care of your uploads that works for me ;-)
<seb128> I'm not asking for extra work ;-)
<seb128> Riddell, there is another rounds of gir binaries in NEW if you feel like reviewing those as well
<Riddell> seb128: ok
<seb128> Riddell, thanks
<Riddell> seb128: accepted
<seb128> Riddell, thank you!
<Riddell> bug 691069 should be fixed I think
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 691069 in gstreamer0.10 (Ubuntu) "copyright-without-copyright-notice (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691069
<Riddell> seb128: how come these gir files aren't just put into the -dev packages?
<seb128> Riddell, they are runtime
<seb128> Riddell, the .gir which are used at build are in the libdev binaries
<seb128> Riddell, the gir1... content is what is used at runtime from python or js
<seb128> so it could go in the library, but debian decided to not do that because the gir abi is breaking at different times from the soname
<seb128> it wouldn't work well for transitions
<seb128> like now only the gir format changes, the lib abi didn't
<Riddell> right, makes sense
<chrisccoulson> mterry - i've not uploaded the ffox 4 compatible version of ubufox yet ;)
<chrisccoulson> (i just saw your bug report)
<chrisccoulson> it's still waiting on review by asac ;)
<bcurtiswx> GNOME Menu's are broken :(
<mterry> chrisccoulson, I figured it was something simple like that.  But I didn't see any other bug reports, so thought maybe I was unique
<bcurtiswx> Unity + GNOME3 PPA
<chrisccoulson> mterry, there is another bug report too, but reported for a different problem caused by the lack of ubufox
<htorque> bcurtiswx, maybe bug 690717?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690717 in unity (Ubuntu) "clicking for menus makes the unity bar/menu bar dissappear (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690717
<seb128> weird that people start getting that
<seb128> neither compiz or unity changed
<seb128> htorque, do you get it all the time?
<seb128> or does restarting compiz fix it?
<htorque> seb128, yes
<bcurtiswx> it happens with all menus, even right clicking on the desktop doesn't show a menu, although it is there.. if i click in the area where it _should_ be then I get something to show up or happen
<htorque> seb128, wait
<seb128> htorque, does it happen in a GNOME session?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, does it happen with any application?
<htorque> seb128, compiz start seems to fix it
<htorque> *restart
<seb128> k, same thing njpatel_ was discussing earlier
<bcurtiswx> i'll try a restart
<seb128> it's weird still because compiz didn't change recently
<seb128> I'm wondering if that could be the gtk update from yesterday
<seb128> is that limited to gtk softwares?
<seb128> or is firefox or qt doing the same?
<bcurtiswx> seb128, yes messing with compiz does "fix" it.. it shows menu's but now any window will appear on top of them
<bcurtiswx> seb128, menu's do not show in firefox because the menu's are hidden behind it
<seb128> ok, so it's not gtk specific
<seb128> still would be nice to test something in qt
<seb128> just to be sure
<kenvandine> seb128, so based on recent gtk3 theming discoveries, it wouldn't a good idea to make the new gwibber client gtk3 only, right?
<seb128> kenvandine, not before we sort the gtk3 question at the sprint
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> thought so
<kenvandine> i rewrote gwibber-preferences last night :)
<hggdh> oh, cool, this is being discussed :-) I had to go back to classical desktop
<seb128> kenvandine, in gtk3?
<seb128> hggdh, you as well?
<kenvandine> no, but vala
<kenvandine> but had considered using some stuff that was gtk3 only
<kenvandine> but i'll avoid that
<hggdh> seb128: aye (no mouse button working on menus/dropdowns)
<htorque> seb128, not seeing it in a GNOME session (w/o compiz)
<kenvandine> also using gsettings now, instead of gconf
<seb128> htorque, and with compiz?
<seb128> htorque, hggdh: what did you guys upgrade when that started?
<hggdh> seb128: not sure, this was (I think two days ago -- I had done some upgrades during the last two days, and only yesterday evening I reloaded
<hggdh> seb128: will look at the dpkg history
<seb128> hggdh, what was 2 days ago?
<seb128> htorque, when did that start for you?
<hggdh> seb128: two days ago I started updating without reloading (busy). Yesterday, after the last updates I rebooted, and found it)
<htorque> seb128, not exactly sure, i guess it start yesterday morning-ish (i'm gmt -1)
<htorque> *started
<seb128> htorque, before 3pm your time?
<seb128> htorque, can you check if you updated gtk before or after it started?
<htorque> htorque, i'll have a look
<hggdh> seb128: which pieces of gtk are you looking for?
<seb128> hggdh, libgtk2.0-0
<htorque> seb128, compiz (w/o running the unity plugin obviously) and classic session seem fine
<hggdh> seb128: when I updated it (yeasterday @20:50 CST) I already had the issue
<ari-tczew> seb128: could you look on bug 552718. it wasn't fixed upstream
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 552718 in webkit (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "typo in enable XSS auditor (affects: 1) (heat: 13)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552718
<htorque> htorque, yeah, i updated gtk yesterday, i'm just not sure when i saw this the first time
<hggdh> classical desktop with compiz is fine
<dobey> kenvandine: what do you know about the new python-couchdb package?
<ari-tczew> I'm merging webkit right now and I'm going this patch
<ari-tczew> (include)
<bcurtiswx> seb128, metacity shows menu's fine
<htorque> seb128, ^^ (oops)
<kenvandine> dobey, not much, i haven't touched it in quite a while
<kenvandine> dobey, but i have been expecting an update to sponsor
<seb128> hggdh, htorque: do you guys use some ppa or non official source?
<kenvandine> from chad
<dobey> kenvandine: ok
<seb128> ari-tczew, it has been commited upstream see the url on the bug
<seb128> ari-tczew, you are welcome to include the patch in the update you do
<ari-tczew> seb128: then I don't know how it could be committed upstream, 1.2.5 doesn't have this change
<htorque> seb128, only banshee daily, chromium daily, darktable unstable
<seb128> it's likely not in the 1.2 serie but in trunk
<seb128> htorque, ok
<bcurtiswx> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/544449/ if that helps at all
<seb128> htorque, do you get the issue every time using unity?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, ^ same for you
<htorque> seb128, yes, every session start. and once i get the context menu on the desktop, it's fixed for the rest of the session
<seb128> if that's the case can you try to downgrade gtk to the version from last week?
<bcurtiswx> seb128, yes sir
<seb128> just to rule that out
<htorque> seb128, which packages would that be?
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/2.23.2-0ubuntu2
<htorque> seb128, on it :)
<seb128> basically libgtk2.0-0
<seb128> you can probably just downgrade it
<seb128> dpkg might not like it but it will not crash, just force it, restart your session and upgrade again to make dpkg happy
<seb128> dpkg will probably want you to downgrade some of the others binaries
<seb128> but that's not required
<seb128> htorque, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, how busy are you?
<kenvandine> depends on what you need?
<hggdh> seb128: the only ppas I have do not impact here (ubuntu fonts, and another internal one)
<kenvandine>  :-D
<seb128> kenvandine, can you handle the dx stack gir1.0 to gir1.2 renames
<kenvandine> sure
<seb128> kenvandine, don't bother testing locally or waiting for the current build
<seb128> kenvandine, just rename gir1.0 to gir1.2 in the control and rules
<seb128> the .install
<kenvandine> ok, so package renames
<seb128> then add a Conflicts: gir1.0...
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm uploading the bottom stack, just did gdk-pixbuf, gtk next
<kenvandine> ok, is there one you have done already?
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm doing the GNOME stack
<seb128> just do dx
<seb128> dbusmenu, libindicate, json-glib
<kenvandine> json-glib isn't dx :)
<seb128> well I just added it
<kenvandine> i can do it
<seb128> be nice or I add another one :p
<kenvandine> appindicator too
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<kenvandine> will do
<seb128> I'm trying to get that through today
<seb128> tomorrow is unity update day
<bcurtiswx> seb128, btw after the compiz --replace the menu's show fine and stay above all other windows
<htorque> seb128, downgrading libgtk alone didn't help, will try the rest
<bcurtiswx> im gonna reboot and test the workaround of compiz --replace after a fresh reboot.. brb
<bcurtiswx> Yes, workaround confirmed.  No menu's on reboot, with a compiz --replace the menu's work as expected.
<seb128> bcurtiswx, ok thanks
<htorque> seb128, the downgrade didn't change a thing :-/
<seb128> ok, thanks
<seb128> that rules out gtk
<seb128> which is what I wanted to check
<bcurtiswx> is there a command in terminal to search previous natty only versions of compiz ?
 * joaopinto would like to have a working Unity for Christmas
<htorque> seb128, will downgrade compiz to glibmainloop3-0ubuntu1 (i upgraded to -0ubuntu3 yesterday morning)
<seb128> htorque, thanks, you did upgrade from 0ubuntu1?
<seb128> or 2?
<htorque> 1
<kenvandine> seb128, should the girs still be gettings installed in /usr/lib/girepository-1.0 ?
<bcurtiswx> htorque, what's the exact package name you're downgrading to ?
<bcurtiswx> compiz=1:0.9.2.1+glibmainloop3-0ubuntu1 ?
<kenvandine> seb128, should the girs still be gettings installed in /usr/lib/girepository-1.0 ?
<seb128> kenvandine, yes, no change to the upstream build
<kenvandine> ok
<htorque> seb128, 0ubuntu1 works fine here
<seb128> hum, great
<htorque> bcurtiswx, yes, that one
<seb128> htorque, what binary did you downgrade?
<htorque> seb128, oh crap, all of them
<seb128> htorque, why "crap"?
<htorque> seb128, maybe it would have helped to just test parts ;)
<seb128> no, I was wondering what to suggest to people
<seb128> htorque, could you test is 0ubuntu2?
<seb128> just to see which one broke
<htorque> seb128, already downloading :)
<seb128> htorque, thanks
<njpatel> seb128, the issue with the menus, there was a compiz update last week, right?
<njpatel> actually 44hours ago
<seb128> njpatel, yes
<seb128> njpatel, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60658417/compiz_1%3A0.9.2.1%2Bglibmainloop3-0ubuntu2_1%3A0.9.2.1%2Bglibmainloop3-0ubuntu3.diff.gz
<seb128> njpatel, that's the most recent one
<njpatel> okay, so at least for me that somewhat matches when my menus started to go AWOL
<seb128> njpatel, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60625863/compiz_1%3A0.9.2.1%2Bglibmainloop3-0ubuntu1_1%3A0.9.2.1%2Bglibmainloop3-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<seb128> that's the previous one
<njpatel> let me try and down grade and see what happens
<seb128> njpatel, I don't see anything obvious that should break in those
<seb128> njpatel, they "just" play with the profile to give you a clean one on upgrade
<njpatel> seb128, yeah
<htorque> seb128, upgraded from -1 to -3 - bad again, downgraded to -2, which is fine
<seb128> ok, so it's -3
<seb128> njpatel, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60658417/compiz_1%3A0.9.2.1%2Bglibmainloop3-0ubuntu2_1%3A0.9.2.1%2Bglibmainloop3-0ubuntu3.diff.gz
<seb128> njpatel, the bug is somewhere there
<njpatel> htorque, this is menus going missing?
<seb128> njpatel, yes
<njpatel> okay
<njpatel> let me do two things and then I'll look through that
<seb128> njpatel, that's really weird, that command thing should act only once
<htorque> njpatel, yes
<seb128> htorque, thanks for testing
<njpatel> yeah, thanks for testing
<htorque> ouch, no wait!
<htorque> -2 is bad too
<htorque> i have opened the context menu during my first test -.-
<njpatel> htorque, what is your test? (so I can do the same)
<htorque> njpatel,  start a session and click on the messages indicator => no menu
<htorque> njpatel, open the context menu on the desktop (right-click), click on the messages indicator => menu
<njpatel> htorque, when you click on the messages menu, what happens if you bring your mouse down to where the menu is expected to be
<njpatel> ?
<njpatel> htorque, the error I'm seeing is menus start appearing behind windows (i.e. chromium/xchat menus)
<njpatel> context menus*
<njpatel> panel menus just don't show
<Amaranth> njpatel: Or they show behind the desktop
<njpatel> Amaranth, right
<htorque> njpatel, i see the highlight but no menu
<chrisccoulson> oh, i've been getting that too, but i wasn't sure if it was just me ;)
<njpatel> htorque, okay, even when hovering down where it should be....so it seems like the same issue
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can you try downgrading compiz as well?
<njpatel> chrisccoulson, on normal context menus as well as panel?
<htorque> njpatel, like here for "File": http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60701746/Screenshot-1.png
<chrisccoulson> njpatel, i've only noticed it on the panel
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, will try that in a bit
<seb128> thanks
<njpatel> htorque, right, has it occured in any context menu inside an application for you?
<htorque> the initial nautilus menu after a session start doesn't seem to react at all (FIle Edit View Places Help)
<njpatel> (instead of panel menus)
<chrisccoulson> i don't even have compiz after a session start :(
<njpatel> chrisccoulson, I've seen that too but might not be compiz related and a unity bug
<htorque> njpatel, yes
<njpatel> htorque, okay, thank god
<htorque> the only context menu that shows up is the one on an empty desktop
<njpatel> htorque, I spent an hour yesterday thinking my new panel code had broken context menus in Compiz :)
<seb128> Riddell, can you do another round of gir NEWing for me? we need at least gdk-pixbuf to get gtk next
<seb128> Riddell, then we should be able to rebuild the remaining bits
<htorque> njpatel, and after that showed up, menus & co seem to be fixed for the rest of the session
<njpatel> htorque, hmm, okay
<njpatel> htorque, mine seems to occur half way during a session
<htorque> njpatel, i will again test compiz 0ubuntu1, but it seems fine
<cyphermox> is there a know issue with drop-downs in compiz right now? With compiz / unity running the combo boxes would never show their lists, which works fine if I start metacity instead
<seb128> njpatel, htorque: kirkland confirmed that downgrading fixes the issue as well on his box
<njpatel> seb128, what version to downgrade to?
<seb128>  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/1:0.9.2.1+glibmainloop3-0ubuntu1
<seb128> njpatel, ^ that's the one I asked him to try
<seb128> htorque, did you valide if 0ubuntu2 has the issue or not?
<htorque> seb128, it definitely has the issue
<seb128> ok
<seb128> njpatel, so it seems to be http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60625863/compiz_1%3A0.9.2.1%2Bglibmainloop3-0ubuntu1_1%3A0.9.2.1%2Bglibmainloop3-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<njpatel> seb128, okay, so I'm downgrading and rebuilding unity, will report back in a bit
<seb128> njpatel, no need to rebuild unity
<htorque> with -1 i still see the initial nautilus menu (File Edit View Places Help) after a session start not responding to clicks at all, but that seems to be a different bug then
<seb128> htorque, do you see the indicators?
<htorque> seb128, with -1 everything else is fine - i start a program, i can open the menus, the context menus, the indicator menus - it's just that one nautilus menu right after a session start
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I never tried to use that one directly I've to admit
<seb128> but that seems a different issue indeed
<htorque> seb128, it doesn't even show a highlight, will open a new report
<njpatel> seb128, it's my local copy, just want to make 100% sure
<seb128> njpatel, ok
<htorque> seb128, do you have an idea which package i should this report against?
<njpatel> okay, so it's running, let's see how it goes
<seb128> htorque, unity?
<htorque> seb128, good, thanks!
<bcurtiswx> Well, since I have a final exam this afternoon (EST) then I'm going to head off for the rest of the day.  I wish everyone a happy holidays (since I probably won't be on to catch all of ya before you leave) and a great new years.
<bcurtiswx> Goodbye
<seb128> bcurtiswx, ok, thanks, you as well!
<seb128> cyphermox, re
<seb128> cyphermox, try downgrading compiz
<njpatel> seb128, htorque tested with my unity and yes, downgrading definitely fixes it for me
<seb128> njpatel, ok, great
<cyphermox> seb128, thanks
<cyphermox> it's not hugely problematic, but I see I also can't click the indicators or global menu, probably related
<Riddell> seb128: someone seems to have approved the gir packagse
<seb128> Riddell, yeah sorry I pinged jdstrand meanwhile because I wanted to catch the publisher run
<seb128> he just did it
<seb128> Riddell, thanks ;-)
<seb128> njpatel, so, what's next?
<seb128> njpatel, should I just drop the diff from that upload?
<njpatel> seb128, seeing as didrocks is away, probably yeah
<seb128> njpatel, hum, ok
<seb128> njpatel, btw the upload was to workaround https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/690239
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690239 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "hang in g_spawn_sync and select() (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> which is a weird bug as well
<Amaranth> Did the messaging indicator lose evolution support?
<seb128> gdbus hanging in a sync call
<seb128> Amaranth, no
<Amaranth> Mine just shows Chat and Setup broadcast account
<seb128> njpatel, well, he got compiz hanging this way on session start
<njpatel> seb128, yeah, it was something to do with no session bus being available
<seb128> njpatel, well the dbus-launch call should not hang in a select
<seb128> it's weird
<njpatel> oh, I agree
<njpatel> seb128, there was a bug in RH bugzilla about it
<njpatel> I don't have the link right now, though
<seb128> right, https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?format=multiple&id=654027
<seb128> well the rh bug is about the warning, not a hang
<njpatel> oh
<joaopinto> I am currently experiencing bug 439448, is there something I can do to debug or collect some data ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 439448 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu Natty) (and 7 other projects) "Visual corruption affecting several panel applets (affects: 549) (dups: 116) (heat: 2776)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439448
<Amaranth> oh, I seem to have lost some packages in the ubuntu-desktop Recommends, reinstalling now
<Amaranth> oops
<Amaranth> Including evolution-indicator :)
<joaopinto> it's the first time I am getting this bug on this newer hardware :(
<nessita> james_w: hi there. Are you the person to ask about bzr merge-upstream?
<james_w> hi nessita, indeed I am
<nessita> james_w: good. Quick question, I'm getting http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/544482/ but I can workaround the error using --version
<nessita> james_w: is that a regression bug (ie shall I report) or it used to work for me without the --version by chance?
<james_w> nessita, by chance I think
<james_w> you need the --version before the version number
<nessita> james_w: ok then, thanks!
<james_w> np
<seb128> Riddell, hum, did you new atk etc to main?
<seb128> the gtk build failed to get atk, it should be published though
<Riddell> should have done, always possible I missed one of course
<seb128> Riddell, can you check for gir1.2-atk-1.0? sorry but I'm having ssh issues to the dc and it seems the web ui will not let promote a binary
<seb128> this box is in a weird state, I should perhaps restart
<seb128> gnome-keyring broken?
<Riddell> 2010-12-16 17:01:16 INFO    'gir1.2-atk-1.0-1.32.0-2/universe/libs/OPTIONAL' binary overridden in natty/i386
<Riddell> seb128: fixed
<seb128> Riddell, thankyou!
<ari-tczew> could someone look on ftbfs in bug 691104 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 691104 in webkit (Ubuntu) "Merge webkit 1.2.5-2.1 (main) from Debian unstable (main) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691104
<micahg> ari-tczew: FYI, there's no value added in the merge, so there shouldn't be a need to rush
<ari-tczew> micahg: no? why?
<ari-tczew> micahg: let me upload a branch
<micahg> ari-tczew: I was just saying that since most people here are about to go on holiday until the end of the year
<ari-tczew> micahg: debian has added a couple of patches fix some CVEs. now what do you think?
<micahg> ari-tczew: apologies, you are correct
<ari-tczew> micahg: heh, what a lack of confidence
<nessita> would anyone be able to sponsor https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/natty/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-client-1.1.7/+merge/43939 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/maverick/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-client-1.0.8/+merge/43940 ?
<nessita> Is the same change applied to maverick and natty
<seb128> nessita, I've other things to finish before leaving now but I will do it tomorrow morning if nobody did
<nessita> seb128: awesome, thanks!
<seb128> ok, I need to go
<seb128> the new gir should be newed by jdstrand when they are built
<seb128> there is still a bunch of rebuilds which will be required
<seb128> libubuntuone like
<seb128> libwnck, totem-pl-parser
<seb128> then some applications and gtk3 libs
<seb128> language-selector, apport
<seb128> kenvandine, mterry, if you want to continue on those feel free
<seb128> no need to test build, just change gir1.0 to gir1.2 in the control and rules
<seb128> rename the .install
<seb128> conflicts on the old name
<seb128> upload
<seb128> they will depwait and build ;-)
<seb128> need to go
<seb128> be back later!
<kenvandine> mterry, i did libwnck
<mterry> kenvandine, k.  I can pick up the bottom two: language-selector and apport
<kenvandine> ok, doing totem-pl-parser now
<njpatel> kenvandine, is there a new indicator-network in the pipeline that doesn't depend on the old dbusmenu-gtk?
<njpatel> it's breaking unity's panel service
<kenvandine> njpatel, humm
<kenvandine> it got rebuilt!
 * kenvandine checks
<kenvandine> there is a new release coming today
<kenvandine> but i did rebuild that
<njpatel> kenvandine, ldd on it shows libdbusmenu-gtk1 linkage
<njpatel> I think I have latest 0.3.0-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> oh... interesting
<kenvandine> 0.3.1-0ubuntu3
<njpatel> let me make sure
<kenvandine> is the latest
<kenvandine> but it isn't built for amd64 yet!
<njpatel> urgh
<njpatel> ooooh
<njpatel> :)
<kenvandine> that was a week ago
<kenvandine> looks like someone kicked off a rebuild though
<kenvandine> it is building right now
<kenvandine> funny timing
<kenvandine> :)
<njpatel> sweet
<njpatel> right :)
 * njpatel is in a problem
<njpatel> I shoudl just do a bzr bd and get indicator-network I guess
<kenvandine> the deb is done
<kenvandine> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/0.3.1-0ubuntu3/+build/2090025
<kenvandine> njpatel, ^^
<kenvandine> it is "uploading"
<kenvandine> so the deb should show up any minute
<njpatel> sweet
<njpatel> come on....upload!
 * mterry takes gnome-games for gir change
<ari-tczew> mterry: could you take a look on webkit ftbfs? probably also gir issue. bug 691104
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 691104 in webkit (Ubuntu) "Merge webkit 1.2.5-2.1 (main) from Debian unstable (main) (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691104
<mterry> ari-tczew, k, will check
<mterry> ari-tczew, you tricked me, webkit takes forever to build  :)
<Amaranth> mterry: oh man, like an hour
<ari-tczew> mterry: it was a trap :)
<ari-tczew> seb128: did you want to give an ACK for bug 691032 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 691032 in luatex (Ubuntu) "Sync luatex 0.65.0-1 (main) from Debian experimental (main) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691032
<seb128> ari-tczew, yes
<seb128> I got sidetracked and forgot to comment it seems though
<seb128> kenvandine, mterry: thanks for the gir uploads
<kenvandine> seb128, got anymore that need doing?
<kenvandine> i might be able to squeeze a couple more in
<seb128> kenvandine, libubuntuone?
 * mterry grabs libunique
<kenvandine> libubuntuone doesn't have any girs
<kenvandine> which actually seems weird
<mterry> I see gir1.0-ubuntuone-1.0 in my apt-cache
<kenvandine> not in the control file
<kenvandine> humm
<seb128> $ apt-cache showsrc gir1.0-ubuntuone-1.0 | grep Binary
<seb128> Binary: python-ubuntuone, libubuntuone1.0-cil, libubuntuone1.0-cil-dev, libubuntuone-1.0-1, libubuntuone-dev, gir1.0-ubuntuone-1.0
<seb128> kenvandine, ?
<kenvandine> oh.
<kenvandine> this branch is very old
<kenvandine> we need to kill off the branch
 * kenvandine does libu1
<seb128> thanks
 * mterry grabs libpeas
<seb128> libseed needs a rebuild as well
<mterry> ok, got it
<seb128> kenvandine, libgwibber can be yours ;-)
<kenvandine> yeah :)
<seb128> ubuntuone-client as well
<micahg> seb128: tangentially related to libseed, do you see any issue with dropping gjs since we dropped gnome-shell?
<seb128> micahg, no
<micahg> seb128: ok, I'll take care of it then, thanks
<seb128> thank you
<seb128> mterry, can we sync gtksourceview3 on debian?
<seb128> or do we have a diff?
<ari-tczew> mterry: do you building current webkit or my merge?
<mterry> seb128, um, have they pushed to experimental yet?  If so, I don't believe we have a diff...
<mterry> ari-tczew, your merge
<seb128> mterry, http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/g/gtksourceview3/gtksourceview3_2.91.2-1.dsc
<mterry> seb128, though we may have a diff now if they haven't done the gir1.2 thing
<mterry> seb128, ok, checking
<seb128> mterry, they did
<seb128> mterry, that's why I'm asking ;-)
<seb128> I can just do the sync if we have no diff
<ari-tczew> if package has DEPWAIT due to libvala-dev, which one should be this B-D replaced for?
<mterry> seb128, without reviewing actual source changes to confirm, all my changes are in his changelog
<mterry> seb128, so there should be no delta
<seb128> mterry, ok, let's just sync
<seb128> we can fix if required
<seb128> mterry, done
 * mterry grabs evince
<ari-tczew> is change libvala-dev => libvala-0.12-dev is a correct change?
<seb128> if it builds yes
<ari-tczew> I wanted to do this change on mdbus, but there is a bug 618809
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 618809 in vala-terminal (Ubuntu) (and 21 other projects) "libvala-dev -> libvala-0.10-dev transition (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618809
 * mterry grabs launchpad-integration
 * seb128 does dee
<mterry> seb128, my launchpad-integration and libunique changes didn't go through, because I can't upload to main.  want to help me out?  let me point you to my changes
<seb128> mterry, sure
<mterry> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/launchpad-integration/ubuntu for launchpad-integration
<mterry> seb128, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/544600/plain/ for libunique
<mterry> I'm so used to having permission to the things I work on, I forget what's in what bucket sometimes
<seb128> mterry, those should probably be added to the desktop set
<seb128> do you want to ping cjwatson about them?
<seb128> sponsoring those updates but for next time
<mterry> seb128, I think you just did  :)  cjwatson: can launchpad-integration and libunique be added to the ubuntu-desktop set?
 * mterry grabs gnome-shell, which will take some time -- I have pending changes for it for libgirepository, have to see how buildable it is right now
<seb128> mterry, wait
<seb128> mterry, that one has been removed from natty
<mterry> seb128, oh...  OK
<seb128> mterry, you can upload it to the GNOME3 ppa if you want though
<mterry> seb128, hadn't noticed  :)
<mterry> seb128, OK, but I'll put it on the backburner for now
<seb128> mterry, the rational is that it needs GNOME3 to work
<seb128> mterry, lpi and libunique uploaded
<micahg> mterry: if you have a branch, can you push it somewhere, I'd like to stage it in the GNOME3 PPA and am willing to help with it
<mterry> seb128, thanks
<mterry> micahg, ok, hold on
<seb128> mterry, thank *you* ;-)
<micahg> mterry: not urgent for right now, just when you get a chance
<cyphermox> seb128, could you look at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/evolution-data-server/lp690178-lp689771/+merge/43922 please? it's the backports of e-d-s fixes from git.
<seb128> cyphermox, ok, thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, of course libgwibber won't build on natty now...
 * kenvandine is fixing :)
<seb128> kenvandine, I open a bug about that and you told me it was fixing in trunk last week?
<kenvandine> it is
<mterry> micahg, lp:~mterry/ubuntu/natty/gnome-shell/wip
<kenvandine> but it isn't really releasable
<micahg> mterry: thanks
<kenvandine> i am working on getting it ready for a release
 * seb128 grrrr at kenvandine
<kenvandine> but in the meantime i am fixing the build for now
<kenvandine> s/i am/i was/
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> sorry
<mterry> micahg, that doesn't build right now (especially since I just made the gir1.2 change), but it has good fixes
<kenvandine> no worries
<seb128> just got my dee upload rejected
<seb128> you didn't commit your last revision or push it
<kenvandine> oh?
 * seb128 fixes the vcs and reupload
<kenvandine> sigh...
<micahg> mterry: should I just propose merges into your branch?  would you mind being my sponsor for the GNOME3 PPA?
<seb128> kenvandine, no worry ;-)à
<seb128> -à
<kenvandine> surprised i was the last to touch it :)
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks for fixing libgwibber!
<mterry> micahg, sure, sounds good
<kenvandine> been a while
<kenvandine> seb128, has he fixed the soname thing?
<seb128> kenvandine, you renamed the gir, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/59882123/dee_0.4.2-0ubuntu4_0.4.2-0ubuntu5.diff.gz
<micahg> mterry: thanks, probably won't get to it until EOY, but I would like to make sure it works
 * kenvandine was hoping for a new version of dee in time for spare time hacking tonight :)
<seb128> kenvandine, I will deal with the unity updates tomorrow
<kenvandine> cool
<seb128> but I think we agreed on using Breaks and not changing the soname
<kenvandine> sigh.. dh_autoreconf isn't happey
<seb128> since mickael wants to break the abi several time this cycle and only unity uses it
<kenvandine> config.status: error: po/Makefile.in.in was not created by intltoolize.
<kenvandine> seb128, libgwibber, the new gwibber client, and gwibber-service will all use it real soon
<seb128> kenvandine, then we can try to convince mickael about stability ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, any idea why dh_autoreconf makes it complain about po/Makefile.in.in?
<seb128> no, I had similar issues in the past but never debugged, I rolled back to autoreconf patches to workaround it
<kenvandine> :/
<seb128> if you figure what's wrong let me know
<kenvandine> :)
 * kenvandine yells about autotools
<mterry> kenvandine, I've hit that and fixed it...  I believe...  Can't remember what I did.  Let me think
<kenvandine> cool
<seb128> would be if he did remember :p
 * seb128 bouh at mterry
<seb128> ;-)
<mterry> :)
<kenvandine> got it
<kenvandine> export AUTOPOINT = true
<kenvandine> in rules
<mterry> kenvandine, yeah that sounds familiar
<seb128> kenvandine, can you explain?
<seb128> I should learn what autopoint is before asking I guess :p
<kenvandine> it tells dh_autoreconf to not run autopoint
<mterry> seb128, that stops autoreconf from running autopoint, which initializes the po directory
 * kenvandine doesn't really know what autopoint is either
<kenvandine> i think it copies files for gettext
<mterry> kenvandine, seb128: yeah, it copies Makefile.in.in (and others) into po.  But so does intltoolize, so that's why the error
<popey> r
<mterry> I think
<kenvandine> something like that
<kenvandine> so export AUTOPOINT = true tells it to skip that
<cyphermox> ah, kenvandine, you probably just gave me the best clue to fix the emerillon build I'm struggling with now ;)
<kenvandine> doesn't explain why it fails
<kenvandine> :-D
 * kenvandine hugs dh_autoreconf
<cyphermox> heh,
 * cyphermox stabs dh_autoreconf
<cyphermox> a clear case of DWIMNWITY
<cyphermox> (do what I mean, not what I tell you)
<seb128> kenvandine, nice catch
<cjwatson> mterry: can you mail me so I don't forget?  well past end of day here
<cjwatson> mterry: (in general, I'd really prefer to be mailed this stuff rather than mentioning it on IRC - IRC sucks for queueing so I have the choice between doing things immediately or forgetting)
<cyphermox> anyone could try out emerillon as it currently is in the repo and tell me if they get anything other than a grey map that never changes?
<cyphermox> I'm seeing some maps getting downloaded here, but it looks like libchamplain is borked in some way, and never actually manages to draw the pngs
<mdeslaur> anybody else seeing bug 632412 with appmenu installed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 632412 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "Windows 2 rows shorter than it should be (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 38)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632412
<kenvandine> seb128, i am going to have to just release the new libgwibber with a soname bump
<kenvandine> i'll try to do it later tonight
<kenvandine> seb128, symbols are going to be getting changed
<kenvandine> a bug in g-ir-scanner before was creaking stuff that should have been in the gwibber_gtk namespace as gwibber_
<kenvandine> so rebuilding on natty is going to remove those
<seb128> kenvandine, no hurry, the gir at not used by anything right?
<seb128> they have no rdepends
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> but this will change the api, so i need the soname change
<kenvandine> although nothing is consuming that api either
<kenvandine> so maybe i shouldn't worry about that...
<kenvandine> it's only stuff in libgwibber-gtk that will be changing
<kenvandine> which has no rdepends right now
<kenvandine> i need to run for now, bbl
<seb128> ok
<seb128> well the no rdepends was to say there is no hurry to transition the girs
<seb128> you can do that tomorrow or next week
<kenvandine> ok, well i will have a libgwibber release ready before the weekend :)
<kenvandine> i have been trying to get it in shape for release for a couple days, and keep getting distracted :)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> mterry, I'm fixing the apport build issue
<seb128> mterry, it was a commit missing in the vcs from the previous upload it seems
<seb128> robert_ancell, there?
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey
<seb128> robert_ancell, hello
<seb128> robert_ancell, how are you?
<robert_ancell> seb128, good
<seb128> robert_ancell, we got mostly through the gir abi transition
<robert_ancell> nice :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, can you review
<seb128> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/xchat-gnome/update-to-0.26.2+git/+merge/43283
<robert_ancell> I didn't get around to looking at it
<seb128> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/evolution-data-server/lp690178-lp689771/+merge/43922
<seb128> during your day
<seb128> they should be ready to upload
<seb128> cyphermox should really apply for upload rights
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok.  (btw they show up in versions now)
<seb128> I just finished with gir stuff and I don't feel like starting new reviews
<seb128> robert_ancell, oh right, that's why I said hello to you yesterday
<robert_ancell> and they look annoying so I'm motivated to do the reviews :)
<seb128> or rather this morning, but seemed you left already
<seb128> that's really nice
<seb128> thanks for that
<robert_ancell> oh, I left my computer on
<seb128> I noticed it and went "waouh, that's nice"
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, the xchat-gnome one doesn't show there but I think he just forgot to set it back to needs review
<seb128> the vte one applies to an old version and can probably be dropped
<seb128> robert_ancell, otherwise debian uploaded clutter-glx-1.0 as clutter-glx
<robert_ancell> soon I'm going to be able to work without leaving that page ever :)
<seb128> if you want to review and see if we can sync it
<seb128> lol
<seb128> they have a newer clutter as well
<seb128> I think that was it from my info dump for the day ;-)
<seb128> ok, done with work
<seb128> I'm still hanging around a bit on IRC if you have anything to discuss
<seb128> cleaning some emails as well
<robert_ancell> go on holiday!!
<seb128> heh
<seb128> still one work day
<seb128> it's only thursday there
<seb128> tomorrow is going to be busy
<seb128> didrocks is off and I've to deal with the last unity drop from 2010...
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> let's hope they don't break things
<seb128> but after that oh yeah
<seb128> brb
<robert_ancell> seb128, I thought you were off Friday?
<Amaranth> seb128: So I should yell at you if things fall apart tomorrow? :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, I did take the fridays off mostly for some weeks yes
<seb128> robert_ancell, but didrocks is moving to his new flat this week and pitti is away already and someone had to deal with the unity update
<seb128> so I decided to still work tomorrow to finish things before holidays
<robert_ancell> ah ok
<robert_ancell> seb128, btw, do you know much about langpacks?  I think pitti is the expert right?
<seb128> I should have dumped it on you :p
<seb128> he is
<seb128> what do you want to know?
<seb128> dpm knows about them a bit as well
<robert_ancell> The Yelp translations don't work for the accessibility guide, I'm having a look now
<seb128> they are not shipped in the langpacks?
<robert_ancell> no, there is a broken link
<robert_ancell> they are definitely in the gnome-user-doc source, so I'm guessing something is not including them in the langpack.  Could that be a backend issue?
<seb128> /usr/share/locale-langpack/fr/LC_MESSAGES/gnome-user-docs-accessibility-guide.mo
<seb128> in language-pack-gnome-fr-base
<seb128> that's the maverick langpacks one
<seb128> dunno if that got broken in natty
<seb128> or with some update
<robert_ancell> is /usr/share/gnome/help/gnome-access-guide/fr_FR/gnome-access-guide.xml a broken symlink for you?
<robert_ancell> this is in maverick
<seb128> no
<seb128> it's a real file on disk
<seb128> ups
<robert_ancell> what package is providing that file?
<seb128> I don't have that file in fact
<seb128> gnome-user-guide-fr: /usr/share/gnome/help/gnome-access-guide/fr/gnome-access-guide.xml
<seb128> which is broken indeed
<seb128> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=gnome-access-guide.xml&mode=exactfilename&suite=maverick&arch=any
<seb128> seems langpacks are buggy for that indeed
<seb128> check pkgbinarymangler
<robert_ancell> langpacks are done server side right?
<seb128> or langpack-o-matic
<seb128> launchpad.net/~langpack-o-matic
<seb128> that's the server code I think
<seb128> pkgbinarymangler is the buildd one
<robert_ancell> pkgbinarymangler appears to only do .mo files
<seb128> ok, drop an email to pitti then
<seb128> it's over my langpack clue ;-)
<robert_ancell> thanks for the tips
<seb128> yw
<chrisccoulson> w00t - http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/Screenshot_004.png :)
<chrisccoulson> sadly, i can't get it to work with tbird 3.1 yet though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is that a trunk nightly?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah
<chrisccoulson> i don't know how i'm going to make it work with 3.1
<chrisccoulson> my extension uses way too many unfrozen API's, and it doesn't even support being built against older gecko versions
<chrisccoulson> so, i'm a bit stuffed atm ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, next weekend and the one after I have  long weekends so one of them I'll do thunderbird trunk packaging :)
<chrisccoulson> i nearly started it tonight, until i realised that there are already 64-but trunk builds ;)
<chrisccoulson> i want to get my other fixes in to unity, indicator-appmenu and dbusmenu really, so i can get this in the archive
<chrisccoulson> it's basically fully working now :)
<chrisccoulson> but i'm running local patches in other parts of the stack to make it work
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, I wish I could say there'd be a 3.3 for natty, but that seems up in the air
<chrisccoulson> i don't think that's going to happen, but it would solve my problems ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm just going to have to provide 2 extensions
<chrisccoulson> which sucks
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-12-17
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, maybe they can be collapsed for natty + 1 and combined in an MU
<chrisccoulson> MU?
<micahg> Major Update (Mozilla term :))
<chrisccoulson> oh, right ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm hoping by then that the extension will have gone away entirely, and it will be part of mozilla core ;)
<chrisccoulson> that's the goal anyway
<micahg> even better :)
<chrisccoulson> the extension is just a means of developing and testing it really
<robert_ancell> does anyone know where the list of packages that make up the langpacks is?
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, not sure about that
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, make[4]: *** No rule to make target `emapthy-indicator.o', needed by `empathy-chat'.  Stop. what does that all mean?
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, it means empathy-chat (an application?) needs empathy-indicator.o (built from empathy-indicator.c) to build.  But it doesn't know how to build it
<bcurtiswx> remembert i added the empathy_chat_SOURCES section, maybe it has something to do with that
<robert_ancell> can you paste the Makefile.am?
<bcurtiswx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544682/
<bcurtiswx> oh, i can get the whole makefile, but thats i think the questionable place
<bcurtiswx> lemme know if you still want the whole thing
<bcurtiswx> you had me add the empathy_chat_SOURCES section
<bcurtiswx> im thinking maybe i needed an else in there?
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, it looks like empathy-indicator.c is not there for some reason (not in the patch?)
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, it makes a empathy-2.91.3/src/empathy-indicator-manager.c
<bcurtiswx> ah it does make that one
<bcurtiswx> empathy-indicator.c
<bcurtiswx> 20_libindicate.patch
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, http://paste.ubuntu.com/544685/ end of the buildlog
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, Check /home/bcurtis/Packages/empathy/build-area/empathy-2.91.3/src/empathy-indicator.c exists
<bcurtiswx> it exists
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, ^^
<robert_ancell> hmm, that's a bit weird
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, have you got a branch I can build from?
<bcurtiswx> yeah, lemme push somewhere
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, https://code.launchpad.net/~bcurtiswx/ubuntu/natty/empathy/empathy-2.91.3
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, I just have to update my VM, will take a few minutes
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, OMG i can't wait that long ;)  j/k I appreciate your help
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, oh, it's a typo
<robert_ancell> emapthy
<bcurtiswx> LOL
<bcurtiswx> that makes me feel great :(
<robert_ancell> took me ages to spot too :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, hey, did you see that gnome-session merge comment?
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, building again <crosses fingers>
<RAOF> robert_ancell: No, I didn't - when was it?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I just reviewed your merge.  a) I don't know enough to tell what it does b) Is this important?
<robert_ancell> https://code.launchpad.net/~raof/gnome-session/fix-bug-623700/+merge/33605
<RAOF> Ah, yeah.  Yesterday.
<RAOF> The comment upstream is not from an upstream developer; that's from someone who was trying to fix the Xserver bug.
<RAOF> The gnome-session code is wrong according to the only specification of XSYNC I've been able to find.
<RAOF> (Although not very importantly wrong - it requires millisecond timing to trigger the race)
<robert_ancell> So, it's rare, but worth committing?  Or should be wait for upstream to accept it?
<robert_ancell> (and should it be applied to maverick or natty?)
<RAOF> It's certainly too rare to bother for Maverick.
<RAOF> If we don't want a delta we could probably wait for upstream to accept it.
<RAOF> Although it's clear that no one has actually looked at that bug :)
<robert_ancell> It's probably more likely no-one understands the bug :)
<RAOF> It's really pretty simple.
<RAOF> The low→high event triggers when the counter goes from < to >= the threshold, and the high→low event triggers when the counter goes from > to <= the threshold.
<RAOF> So if you have the same threshold for both triggers, if you get an event *exactly* on the threshold, you'll trigger the low→high one but not the high→low one.
<RAOF> Now that I say that, I think it's reasonable to apply the patch to Natty; if a user actually hits that bug then their session will be permanently marked as idle until they let it idle for longer than the idle threshold.
<robert_ancell> how many x events per second do you get?
<RAOF> The practical upshot of which would be an uninterruptible screensaver for 10 minutes, I think.
<robert_ancell> could you make a test that generates X events flat out and stops the screensaver from working?
<RAOF> You'd need to make a test that generates an X event at exactly 60,000 msec idle time (for a 10 min screensaver timeout).
<RAOF> On modern computers it's possible to wake up X multiple times in a msec as long as the load's not too high.
<robert_ancell> so, if I set the idle time to 1s, then start generating events flat out after 1s or so, there would be a chance to trigger this?
<RAOF> It doesn't matter if you generate events flat out or not; what needs to happen is that X needs to wake up to process an input event exactly on the idle time threshold (with resolution of ms).
<RAOF> ie: for an idle time of 1s you need no input events for 999ms, then an input event at 1,000ms.
<RAOF> (And for X to not be currently blocked processing events; it needs to be sufficiently idle to select that event in the 1,000th ms)
<robert_ancell> and the result is your session is marked as idle from then onwards?
<RAOF> Right.
<RAOF> The +ve transition triggers, because idle time went from < 1,000ms to >= 1,000ms.  The -ve transition didn't trigger, because the idle time didn't go from > 1,000ms to <= 1,000 ms.
<RAOF> So gnome-session picked up a “session is idle” event, but hasn't got a “no longer idle” trigger.
<RAOF> If you then left your session idle for > 1,000ms and then moved the mouse, the -ve event would fire and gnome-session would notice your session is no longer idle.
<RAOF> Does that make sense?
<robert_ancell> yeah, I think so
<RAOF> Ok.  I'll go have some lunch then :)
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, http://paste.ubuntu.com/544717/
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, some sort of linking problem
 * robert_ancell also out for lunch
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, OK.  thanks for your help.  I have to go to bed soon.  Do you know how I can search for where for problem is, maybe actually do one of these on my own ?
<bcurtiswx> some online references ?
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, check for where those functions are defined, and if they're in another lib make sure thats in the LDADD
<robert_ancell> it's a bit black magic at times
<bcurtiswx> lots of greps and more greps with a side of greps 'eh
<bcurtiswx> enjoy your lunch, thanks again
<bcurtiswx> so you guys are from Australia/New Sealand ?
<bcurtiswx> Zealand even :P
<RAOF> .au
<bcurtiswx> always wanted to go there... maybe one of these days.  I work with two aussies.  Bob Meyer, Phil Richards are their names
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, they're all functions in the libindicate patch.  Where is the LDADD ?
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, i see it's added to the makefile.am
<robert_ancell> I think you need empathy-event-manager.[ch] also added
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, if you don't mind me picking your brain.. how'd you come to that conclusion ?
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, because it was using a function in empathy-event-manager.c, but it wasn't in the SOURCES list.  Thus it compiled because the header files were there, but when it came to linking the objects together it didn't link empathy-event-manager.o
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, hmm, i still don't see how you saw the function in empathy-event-manager.c
<robert_ancell> grep
<bcurtiswx> i see that in empathy-indicator-manager.c
<bcurtiswx> empathy-indicator-manager.o: In function `indicate_login_cb':
<bcurtiswx> /home/bcurtis/Packages/empathy/build-area/empathy-2.91.3/src/empathy-indicator-manager.c:260: undefined reference to `empathy_event_manager_get_events' i verified its in that file
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, ^^ i guess if i see the above error, you're saying grep that function, find out what file its in and make sure it's linked ?
<robert_ancell> yup
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, so from above, how is that empathy-event-manager.[ch]?
<robert_ancell> empathy_event_manager_get_events is defined in empathy-event-manager.c
<robert_ancell> and it's referenced from empathy-indicator-manager.c
<bcurtiswx> OK maybe i added it to the wrong place, where was i adding those to.. the 20_libindicate.patch
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, ^^
<robert_ancell> you added empathy-indicator-manager.c, because empathy-indicator.c required it.  You also need to add empathy-event-manager.c, as the compilation shows empathy-indicator-manager.c requires it
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, OK.  next question.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/544729/
<bcurtiswx> this should be my last question  :)
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, did you add it twice?
<bcurtiswx> yes, but i thought i was supposed to
<robert_ancell> no, you should have empathy-indicator.[ch], empathy-indicator-manager.[ch] and empathy-event-manager.[ch]
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, http://paste.ubuntu.com/544730/
<bcurtiswx> that?
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, you don't need empathy-event-manager.[ch] in empathy_handwritten_sources, as it's already in the list (defined further up)
<robert_ancell> but you do need it in empathy_chat_SOURCES as it's not in that list
<bcurtiswx> handwritten means "we" made it
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, what is EXTRA_DIST then
<robert_ancell> well, they're just lists and they shouldn't have duplicates
<robert_ancell> EXTRA_DIST means "add these files into the tarball when you make a release".  It's EXTRA because a bunch of file are automaticall added (e.g. *_SOURCES)
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, do get rid of it in extra_dists too
<bcurtiswx> so* ?
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, no, you don't need to touch EXTRA_DIST
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, OK :) thx
<robert_ancell> the EXTRA_DIST stuff there looks wrong, but it doesn't matter as we're not making a tarbacll
<robert_ancell> tarball
<robert_ancell> I hate autotools btw :)
<bcurtiswx> i wouldn't know at this point about that.  i appreciate your time
<robert_ancell> autotools is the build system
<robert_ancell> i.e. all the Makefile.am stuff
<bcurtiswx> OK
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, alright.  I think I got enough to work from here.  Have a happy holidays :) good night
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, thanks for all your work!
<bcurtiswx> Thanks a TON!
<bcurtiswx> for your wisdom/help
<seb128> hey
<mvo> hey seb128
<seb128> hey mvo
<seb128> how are you?
<mvo> seb128: good, all white around me when I look out of my window
<seb128> mvo, seems here
<seb128> though I can't open the shutter
<seb128> it's stucked due to snow and ice
<seb128> so I can't really look outside from my desk ;-)
<mvo> haha
<seb128> mvo, I will have a update-notifier hack for you if you want
<seb128> mvo, it makes it report only user bugs if there is no notification area container
<seb128> it's a 2 liners
<seb128> so we can get unity crashes reported at least
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, how are you?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<seb128> under the snow
<seb128> how are you?
<mvo> seb128: sounds good, thanks
<Zdra> seb128, we backported gtk3 package from natty to maverick in our PPA, and I get that build error: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60741661/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.gtk%2B3.0_2.91.6-0ubuntu1~ppa10.10%2B1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<chrisccoulson> i'm not too bad thanks. you have snow?
<Zdra> see the message at the end
<Zdra> seb128, any idea why we get that and it works on natty?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yeah, lot of it
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i think a lot of people here will see snow today, but it always misses where i live (or we only ever get a light dusting of snow)
<chrisccoulson> i want some proper snow so i can go and build a snowman :)
<seb128> Zdra, seems a compiler difference
<seb128> still "/build/buildd/gtk+3.0-2.91.6/modules/input/gtkimcontextxim.c:1760: warning: implicit declaration of function 'gtk_widget_get_style'" in natty
<seb128> so ti's a GTK upstream bug
<seb128> it's just that the natty builder doesn't stop on it
<seb128> they stop the build usually because those lead to crash issues on 64 bits arch
<Zdra> seb128, hm... I suspect natty package to be horribly broken then
<Zdra> seb128, becausae that function does not exist
<Zdra> seb128, if you check build log above, you'll see
<Zdra> build/buildd/gtk+3.0-2.91.6/modules/input/gtkimcontextxim.c:1760: warning: implicit declaration of function 'gtk_widget_get_style'
<Zdra> Function `gtk_widget_get_style' implicitly converted to pointer at /build/buildd/gtk+3.0-2.91.6/modules/input/gtkimcontextxim.c:1760
<seb128> Zdra, those warning are mostly in tests though
<seb128> well upstream issue in any case
<Zdra> right
<Zdra> ok
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - oh, it's just started snowing here ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you can still see outside at least :p
<chrisccoulson> we're meant to be going to visit family in essex tomorrow, but the weather forecast is pretty bad
<seb128> Zdra, gtk_widget_get_style is in gtkwidget.c
<chrisccoulson> i think we might skip that, i don't particularly want to be driving over 100 miles in the snow ;)
<seb128> seems just be an include issue
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yeah, driving in snow is no fun
<Zdra> seb128, not if you build with GTK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED
<chrisccoulson> njpatel, thanks for merging my unity patch :)
<seb128> mvo, you have weird coding style :p
<seb128> that update-notifier code is indented using 3 spaces
<mvo> seb128: heh :) its *old*
<seb128> lol
<seb128> like you? ;-)
 * seb128 runs
<seb128> sorry ;-)
<mvo> seb128: *pfff*
<seb128> mvo, yeah, I need holidays :p
<mvo> me too!
 * mvo hugs seb128 and makes some more tea
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<chrisccoulson> whoop: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=619899 :)
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 619899 in Widget: Gtk "Support the panel based menubar in Unity" [Enhancement,New]
<seb128> mvo, hey
<nessita> hello everyone
<mvo> hey seb128
<seb128> hey nessita
<mvo> hey nessita
<nessita> seb128: hey! would you be able to sponsor my uploads?
<mvo> seb128: thanks for your MP
<nessita> hey mvo, how are you?
<mvo> good, thanks :) how are you?
<nessita> mvo: pretty good, suffering some hot weather but happy
<mvo> hehehe, its -5°C here and snowing like crazy
<nessita> hehe
<seb128> nessita, sure can but a bit later, sorry but unity is borked in natty and I need to deal with that first
<seb128> mvo, I wanted to ping you about that, seems you already noticed ;-)
<seb128> mvo, can we get an upload with it maybe today?
<nessita> seb128: sure, thanks!
<seb128> njpatel,
<seb128> #1  0x0014c9c4 in g_source_unref_internal (source=0x9b8eb40, context=0x8000,
<seb128>     have_lock=0) at /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.27.4/glib/gmain.c:1667
<seb128> #2  0x00c19760 in Glib::Source::unreference (this=0x9c11cd0) at main.cc:765
<seb128> #3  0x0807022e in PrivateScreen::~PrivateScreen() ()
<seb128> #4  0x080704d2 in PrivateScreen::~PrivateScreen() ()
<seb128> #5  0x0806f0a8 in CompScreen::~CompScreen() ()
<seb128> njpatel, that's the compiz crash in unity
<njpatel> oh wow
<njpatel> will probably need same for that but I can try and take a look
<seb128> njpatel, ok, deal with other things you have to do and roll the new tarball
<kenvandine> hey seb128, could you cover the release meeting?  my kids are on a 2 hour delay for school for weather, and i will have to drive them
<seb128> then we can talk about the crash
<seb128> kenvandine, today is shapping to be crazy anyway so why not
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> sorry... thx
<dpm> hi all, on the next OO.o upload, could someone please take care of bug 644164 and disable translation template generation? We're not using the translations for now, and they are cluttering the translations imports queue and delaying the imports of other translations. If someone could have a look at it, that'd be awesome, thanks!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 644164 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Please disable translations template generation in OO.o (affects: 1) (heat: 38)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/644164
<seb128> kenvandine, no worry I'm going to be around late anyway
<kenvandine> had some snow yesterday
<seb128> kenvandine, I've still the unity update to work on and then to figure why compiz is crashing
<kenvandine> which isn't that common here, and everything shuts down
<seb128> we have some as well there
<seb128> some 20 cm at least
<kenvandine> wow
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> we had like half an inch
<seb128> we are used to it there, they are quite efficient to salt and clean the roads
<kenvandine> wimps here... nobody can drive in it and the state isn't well equipped to treat the roads, etc
<seb128> you should keep the kids at home ;-)
<Amaranth> good morning
<seb128> but good luck driving if you drive anyway ;-)
<seb128> hey Amaranth
<kenvandine> last day of school before xmas... get them out of the house!
<seb128> hehe
<kenvandine> the roads are fine
<kenvandine> the school is just too conservative
<seb128> ok
<seb128> don't worry about the meeting
<seb128> I was planning to be around anyway
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> so I can as well be the official representative
<kenvandine> pitti did the wiki page and all
<Amaranth> kenvandine: wow, kids here go monday and tuesday next week too
<seb128> perfect
<cyphermox> dpm, seb128, I can look at the translation template generation for oo.o
<seb128> ?
<seb128> was there a question about that?
<cyphermox> yeah, dpm mentioned bug 644164
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 644164 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Please disable translations template generation in OO.o (affects: 1) (heat: 38)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/644164
<seb128> if you want to you are welcome
<seb128> not sure we want to do an upload only for that though
<cyphermox> no, you're right
<cyphermox> but just making sure it's done already for next time there is an upload
<cyphermox> seb128, fyi, I'm suspecting there's an issue in libchamplain with whatever it uses to display maps, because I can see here they get downloaded when I run emerillon, but never drawn
<seb128> cyphermox, ok, don't bother much with that, if it builds upload, someone can debug that issue later on
<cyphermox> great
<seb128> new glade 3.7.2 if someone wants to do the update
<cyphermox> afaict, it builds and works fine, and it's not like it wasn't already broken in the same way
<cyphermox> seb128, I'll get the merge request ready for emerillon and test it builds fine on debian exp and natty, then I can tackle glade.
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<cyphermox> or actually, the other way around sounds better ;)
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, fwiw, the nm-indicator has been working perfectly for me
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<cyphermox> rickspencer3, great, thanks for the news. I'll still have some more stuff to fix in it for memory usage... what about the lack of signal strength icons for available wifi networks? ;)
<rickspencer3> that would be nice to have
<cyphermox> heheh
<mterry> seb128, can you give https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/launchpad-integration/0.1.45 builds a kick in the pants?  Seems to be a temporary blockage during the great rebuild yesterday
<seb128> mterry, ok, I fixed the python issue for sure
<seb128> not sure what's going on with mono
<seb128> let's see what retry does
<seb128> mterry, can you upload your nautilus-share work btw?
<seb128> mterry, the patch to clean libgnomeui use
<mterry> seb128, I had some mono upgrade issues yesterday, but it was fixed today
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: thanks for fixing evo!
<mterry> seb128, oh, sure...  Can dig that out
<mterry> seb128, I can look at new glade too
<seb128> mterry, cyphermox said he would do glade
<mterry> oh missed that
<cyphermox> mdeslaur, works better now?
<seb128> so talk with him ;-)
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: yep, calendar now works
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: still have the weird junk folder read issue though
<cyphermox> yeah, next step :)
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: did you manage to reproduce that one? I can try in a pristine VM
<cyphermox> yup, I can
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ah, cool
<cyphermox> I also know roughly where that code is from looking at it before, so I'll try to debug it
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: sweet, thanks
<cyphermox> mterry, take glade if you want, I'll look at evo ;)
<seb128> mterry, if you want to pick on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/687701
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 687701 in bluez (Ubuntu) "Update to 4.81 and merge with Debian experimental (affects: 1) (heat: 437)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<seb128> that could be nice
<mterry> cyphermox, ok
<seb128> seems robert_ancell got stucked with it
<seb128> mterry, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60799239/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.launchpad-integration_0.1.45_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> mono still unhappy
<seb128> we need someone with a pbuilder to try install it to see the issue
<mterry> seb128, hrm, OK
<mterry> seb128, I can look
<seb128> thanks
<cyphermox> mdeslaur, I guess I'll do for evo as for e-d-s and backport the fixes from git (as I was about to do anyway) and at the same time debug the spam / read all bug
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: nice
<mterry> seb128, I built launchpad-integration just fine in an amd64 chroot...
<seb128> mterry, weird, do you have an universe source?
<seb128> could be a bin not promoted
<Laney> mterry: we were going to do both of those changes
<Laney> infact I already did fix gkeyfile-sharp in git
<Laney> and we were going to fix banshee with a 1.9.1 upload to experimental
<Laney> but thanks ;)
<mterry> seb128, ah yes!  it was in my universe chroot.  I'll try one in just main
 * mterry is silly
<mterry> Laney, ah, ok, good.  :)
<Laney> it would be nice if you could file a /debian/ bug about libkarma though
<cyphermox> oh, glade-3 3.7.2 is hot.
<cyphermox> mvo, glade 3.7.2 doesn't seem to crash when I try to work in synaptic's window_main.ui :D
<mvo> ha!
<mvo> nice :)
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, like the tabbed document windows?
<rickspencer3> (for Glade)
<cyphermox> rickspencer3, tabbed document windows?
<rickspencer3> in Glade
<rickspencer3> each project gets a tab  now, instead of pulling down the Project menu
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> yeah, but I'm just happy it doesn't crash when trying to edit synaptic's main window ui def :)
<cyphermox> or actually, when you save the settings
<rickspencer3> I love how evo sends multiple copies of each of my emails
<rickspencer3> at least I don't have to worry about people *not* getting my messages
<dpm> hi njpatel. Quick question: I see that the translation templates in Launchpad for unity, unity-place-applications and unity-place-files have not changed since maverick (I mean e.g. those in the list at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+lang/ca). Have the texts not changed at all, or is it simply that the translation templates have not been updated? I'd like to make a call for translation contributions to Unity, but I want to make sure e
<dpm> verything's set up before that
<njpatel> dpm, the -place-files and -place-apps haven't really changed
<njpatel> dpm, unity has changed (we haven't got all the strings yet), it probably just needs updating
<njpatel> dpm, bbiab
<dpm> ok, thanks
<mpt> mvo, hi, did you ever pick up the pt_BR translation of USC that Sergio Cipolla sent us?
<seb128> njpatel, help!
<seb128> njpatel, the unity install is b0rked
<seb128> njpatel_, there?
<seb128> njpatel_, I've issues with the unity update
<mvo> mpt: yeah, I have a mail from him, but iirc it was for 2.0 (based on debian)
<mpt> oh, I didn't realize that
<njpatel> seb128, hey
<seb128> njpatel, hello
<seb128> help me ;-)
<mpt> msgid "Install - Free"
<mpt> so it is
<mvo> mpt: I need to double check, but iirc that was the reason why I did not applied it to trunk
<njpatel> seb128, what's up dude? :)
<mvo> mpt: aha, thanks :) maybe he wants to update it still?
<njpatel> did I make a boo boo?
<mpt> mvo, maybe. He can just do that on Launchpad, right?
<mvo> yeah
<mvo> did he mail you?
<seb128> njpatel, unity does its make install in $(destdi)$(curdir)...
<Amaranth> *facepalm*
<seb128> not sure why
<seb128> njpatel, like I get the files in debian/tmp/home/user/build/unity/...
<seb128> rather than having them in debian/tmp/usr/share
<njpatel> hmm
<njpatel> seb128, is this the unity image file?
<seb128> image file?
<njpatel> or are they all going into the wrong place ?
<seb128> libunityshell.so
<seb128> is going there
<Amaranth> the compiz plugin
 * Amaranth hides
<cyphermox> seb128, glade3 3.7.2: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/glade-3/3.7.2-0ubuntu1/+merge/44064
<njpatel> seb128, hmm, nothing has changed.... is the packaging setting the right cmake options?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, mterry: ^ could you review and sponsor?
<seb128> njpatel, the current version fails the same way, so it's something on my system, great :-(
<seb128> or in compiz
<seb128> njpatel, do you know where it gets the compiz path from?
<Amaranth> Time to poke smsplillaz, he wrote the compiz build system
<cyphermox> bbiab, lunch and some errands.
<njpatel> seb128, oh, yeah, there is some findCompiz.cmake or something
<njpatel> seb128, I'm not sure if it's magic or not, though....
<njpatel> i've never tried to build unity locally
<Amaranth> seb128: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/annotate/head%3A/CMakeLists.txt#L86
<Amaranth> That's where it talks to the bits smsplillaz wrote, which is in /usr/share/compiz/cmake/CompizPlugin.cmake
<seb128> I'm not nfc about cmake
<Amaranth> Yeah, I hear you there
<Amaranth> It's just as magic as most autotools stuff is to me
<Amaranth> seb128: http://git.compiz.org/compiz/core/tree/cmake/CompizPlugin.cmake#n45 looks relevant
<seb128>         dh_auto_configure -- -DCOMPIZ_BUILD_WITH_RPATH=FALSE -DCOMPIZ_PACKAGING_ENABLED=TRUE -DCOMPIZ_PLUGIN_INSTALL_TYPE=package
<seb128> is what unity does
<Amaranth> well dang
<seb128>     set (prefix ${CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX}                   CACHE PATH "prefix")
<njpatel> seb128, is this in pbuilder or bzr bd?
<seb128> njpatel, bzr bd or debuild in an unpackaged dir
<njpatel> what happens in pbuilder?
<seb128> I don't use pbuilder
<seb128> I don't really fancy setting on up now
<seb128> I can upload to a ppa though
<Amaranth> seb128: check your environment, perhaps you have an override for one of those
<njpatel> yeah, that's a good enough test
<seb128> Amaranth, I doubt
<Amaranth> seb128: or BUILD_GLOBAL
<seb128> $ env | grep -i compiz
<seb128> $
<seb128> njpatel, ok, second question, where is the list of requirements in cmake world?
<seb128> njpatel, like where do you say you need nux 0.9.12
<seb128> like what do I diff to see if the build-depends need to be updated
<njpatel> seb128, they are scattered in evey CMakeLists.txt
<Sarvatt> CMakeLists.txt?
<seb128> njpatel, so you don't need the new nux?
<seb128> or you just didn't update the requirements?
<njpatel> seb128, I've tried to keep it sane by declaring UNITY_PLUGIN_DEPS in the main one, but it's not always used
<njpatel> seb128, didn't update requirements, as I don't know how to ask for a specific version yet
<njpatel> seb128, I'll check
<seb128> njpatel, don't bother, just let me know what I need to update
<seb128> just the new nux I guess
<seb128> new dee as well?
<njpatel> seb128, new dee and nux
<seb128> ups
<seb128> njpatel, I've uploaded to the ppa let's see
<seb128> Amaranth, is there a config.log equivalent for cmake?
 * Amaranth tries to remember what config.log does
<Amaranth> There is CMakeCache.txt
<seb128> it lists the values of the variable
<seb128> like $prefix and others
<Amaranth> yeah, that'd probably be CMakeCache.txt
<seb128> the ppa hates me, 7 hours before building
<Amaranth> eep
<seb128> ok, build got rescored, great
<seb128> njpatel, do you still plan to be around for a bit?
<njpatel> seb128, yep, will be logged on, even if moving around
 * njpatel needs to tidy his room
<rickspencer3> seb128, so I wrote a plugin that adds a menu item to gedit
<rickspencer3> I can't help noticing that it's not there :/
<seb128> seems your code is buggy ;-)
<seb128> njpatel, ok, new unity running
<njpatel> oh sweet
<seb128> dnd in the launcher is neat
<rickspencer3> njpatel, I just dist-ugraded too, look nice
<seb128> the "no menu displayed" is weird
<seb128> rickspencer3, you don't have the new unity yet, it's just on my disk
<seb128> or do you use the daily ppa?
<njpatel> seb128, yeah, I think the menubar stuff will get tweaked
<njpatel> this wouldn't have landed in daily yet
<njpatel> especially as nux wasn't ready
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so the ppa build failed
<njpatel> aawww :(
<seb128> but not because of that
<njpatel> yay :)
<njpatel> ;)
<seb128> so I still don't know if that's specific to my box
<rickspencer3> seb128, I just said I dist-upgraded
<seb128> I workarounded the .install to move things at the right place there
<rickspencer3> I'm not crazy enough to run that daily crack
<seb128> ;-)
<njpatel> rickspencer3, oi! :)
<njpatel> it's not crack when it's awesome :)
<rickspencer3> hehe
<njpatel> rickspencer3, alt+d and alt+h work in gedit, ted fixed it :)
 * njpatel didn't realise
<rickspencer3> sweet!
<rickspencer3> and arrowing goes from application menus over to indicators
<rickspencer3> interesting
<njpatel> yep
<njpatel> all one big piece
<njpatel> oh wow
<rickspencer3> that's really easy to use
<njpatel> found an interesting bug
<njpatel> oh wait, it's not a bug
<njpatel> well it is, bug I found it in the wrong place
 * njpatel needs sleep
<rickspencer3> njpatel, thank you for giving me back my alt keys
<njpatel> oh, whats the industry standard way to open the first menu?
<njpatel> rickspencer3, np, but they are only on loan
<rickspencer3> along with "launch in new window" i can really rock again
<rickspencer3> bastards!
<rickspencer3> do I have to put in a credit card number to keep them working?
<njpatel> It's because we know better
<njpatel> Yes, CC will do fine, thanks
<seb128> njpatel, compiz crash when I run ccsm now
<njpatel> seb128, urgh, where abouts does it crash?
<seb128> #0  0x00f5ef8d in sigc::signal_base::impl() const ()
<seb128>    from /usr/lib/libsigc-2.0.so.0
<seb128> #1  0x00f5f475 in sigc::signal_base::connect(sigc::slot_base const&) ()
<seb128>    from /usr/lib/libsigc-2.0.so.0
<seb128> #2  0x02505a74 in UnityScreen::UnityScreen(CompScreen*) ()
<seb128>    from /usr/lib/compiz/libunityshell.so
<seb128> #3  0x02508224 in CompPlugin::VTableForScreenAndWindow<UnityScreen, UnityWindow>::initScreen(CompScreen*) () from /usr/lib/compiz/libunityshell.so
<seb128> njpatel, ^
<njpatel> er
<njpatel> is there a mismatch?
<seb128> between?
<njpatel> I guess there can't be
<njpatel> compiz and unity
<seb128> well I'm uptodate on natty for both
<njpatel> yeah, as am I
<njpatel> seb128, does it keep happening?
<seb128> njpatel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/544959/
<seb128> njpatel, yes, 3 times in a row
<njpatel> DBO, <seb128> njpatel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/544959/
<njpatel> DBO, this is with compiz in natty and unity release packages
<njpatel> seb128, are you on amd 64? can you share the unity .debs?
<DBO> who got that trace?
<DBO> seb128, can you install the dbg packages...
<njpatel> seb, he's testing the unity release packages
<seb128> njpatel, no, i386
<njpatel> seb128, okay, so trace with debuggin symbols if possible, please
<seb128> DBO, njpatel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/544963/
<seb128> let me install the compiz ones as well
<njpatel> interesting
<njpatel> wt->RedrawRequested.connect (sigc::mem_fun (this, &UnityScreen::onRedrawRequested));
<DBO> thats what is crashing?
<njpatel> that's the line that does the .connect and causes the crash
<njpatel> seb128, sigc++ dbg too, please
<DBO> wt must be null...
<njpatel> so CreateFromForeignWindow failed?
<njpatel> that's no good
<DBO> add a check I guess
<njpatel> lets see the full trace
<seb128> DBO, njpatel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/544965/
<njpatel> seb128, hmm, possible to get one last one with sigc dbg?
<njpatel> seb128, I also have a fully updated system and I'm not sure why this isn't happening here :/
<seb128> sure, I'm stupid I install the wrong dbg one
<Amaranth> DBO, njpatel: smspillaz said there was a problem with unloading the unityshell plugin and loading it again
<DBO> yeah I believe it
<Amaranth> Which unfortunately happens almost every time you change anything in ccsm (and probably when you open it too)
<njpatel> seb128, is this happening through ccsm?
<njpatel> seb128, or compiz --replace?
<seb128> njpatel, run unity
<seb128> run ccsm
<seb128> unity crashes
<Amaranth> No no, I mean unload/reload the plugin, not all of compiz
<seb128> I was trying to see if the ccsm icon is working
<Amaranth> Which is what seb128 is seeing
<njpatel> seb128, not here :/
<seb128> njpatel, I've libsgc-dbg
<seb128> the dbg must be buggy
<njpatel> hold up
<njpatel> hah
 * DBO rebuilds nux
<seb128> I get lot of
<seb128> ** (<unknown>:11696): CRITICAL **: bamf_application_get_desktop_file: assertion `BAMF_IS_APPLICATION (application)' failed
<seb128> (<unknown>:11696): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid cast from `BamfWindow' to `BamfApplication
<seb128> on the unity stdout,err as well
<seb128> but I guess that's a different issue
<njpatel> seb128, it should be something like libsigc++2.0-dbg, no?
<DBO> seb128, thats the panel service
<DBO> i dont know what njpatel is doing
<seb128> njpatel, I installed libsigc++-2.0-0c2a-dbgsym
<njpatel> DBO, it's not me you tart, it's the indicators!
<DBO> njpatel, its you
<njpatel> seb128, yeah, i think that's for a different thing
<njpatel> DBO, i don't remember using bamf in the service....but honestly I could be wrong
<seb128> #0  0x00f5ef8d in sigc::signal_base::impl() const ()
<seb128>    from /usr/lib/libsigc-2.0.so.0
<seb128> $ dpkg -S /usr/lib/libsigc-2.0.so.0
<seb128> libsigc++-2.0-0c2a: /usr/lib/libsigc-2.0.so.0
<seb128> libsigc++-2.0-0c2a-dbsym
<seb128> njpatel, not sure why it's buggy :-(
<njpatel> seb128, sorry, I'm stumped
<seb128> njpatel, I'm rebuilding libsigc in case
<njpatel> seb128, if it runs normally, any chance of letting this one slide? :)
<Amaranth> pretty sure that's not a new bug anyway
<seb128> njpatel, oh, I didn't mean that as a blocker for the update
<njpatel> DBO, should we be initialising at all when loaded by ccsm? is there no way to detect that it's ccsm so ignore it?
<Amaranth> smspillaz said the crash he saw had something to do with signals and reloading the unityshell plugin
<seb128> njpatel, I was just pointing what I get while testing
<njpatel> Amaranth, heh, right
<njpatel> yeah
<njpatel> I will take a look when my brain works
<seb128> Amaranth, it was not happening before today though
<Amaranth> Ideally compiz wouldn't be unloading every plugin all the time like that but you'd have to rewrite the function wrapper system to fix it
<Amaranth> To use signals/slots instead of a linked list
<seb128> I had the crash before when unticking unity in ccsm
<seb128> not on the ccsm run
<Amaranth> ah, that's odd
<seb128> njpatel, should https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/686419 be closed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 686419 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Intellihide: Fails to hide when restoring an overlapping window (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<njpatel> seb128, oh, yeah, let me do that
<seb128> njpatel, same for https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/683735
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683735 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Can't switch to another application when in expose mode (affects: 2) (heat: 212)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * kenvandine hasn't figured out the whole intellihide thing
<njpatel> seb128, done and done, thanks
<seb128> njpatel, thank you
<njpatel> kenvandine, once you've experienced it, you can never go back
<kenvandine> njpatel, how do you make it work?
<njpatel> (you guys don't know the level of restraint I'm showing here by not saying a bunch of jokes after that)
<kenvandine> haha!
<njpatel> kenvandine, with autohide enabled, move a window away from the launcher, and if there is space, the launcher will show and won't autohide. If you then move the window back or maximize, the launcher hides
<kenvandine> how do you enable it?
<njpatel> kenvandine, it's an option in ccsm under unity plugin
<kenvandine> no... well not for me :)
<kenvandine> i have autohide and float
<njpatel> oh, it might be just default
<njpatel> DBO, would know for sure
<DBO> intellihide and float are off by default
<DBO> float does nothing
<jcastro> Amaranth: sorry, I screwed this up, I was just trying to link the upstream virtualbox bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/675307
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 675307 in virtualbox-ose (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "compiz can't load plugins and won't run in VirtualBox (affects: 17) (heat: 90)" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> DBO, so how do i enable it?
<kenvandine> gsettings?
<DBO> enable what?
<kenvandine> intellihide
<jcastro> ccsm
<DBO> in ccsm
<Amaranth> jcastro: oh well, it links to the right upstream bug anyway
<kenvandine> i have no intellihide option in ccsm
<njpatel> DBO, what in ccsm, he doesn't see the option
<kenvandine> wtf!
<jcastro> click on the button
<Amaranth> kenvandine: it's the autohide option
<DBO> you need to click the UnityShell button
<kenvandine> i have autohide and float
<DBO> at the bottom
<kenvandine> ?
 * Amaranth fixes the disconnect
<jcastro> it's non obvious, but the thing next to the checkbox is also a button
<kenvandine> autohide isn't a section...
<kenvandine> oh!
<Amaranth> autohide also turns on intellihide
<njpatel> Amaranth earns 1000points for being descriptive
<kenvandine> humm... no... the button on the right of the checkbox?
<kenvandine> that resets the default
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> http://i.imgur.com/fZC8n.png
<jcastro> do you see that?
<mterry> seb128, btw, figured out the launchpad-integration failure.  libmono-system-data-linq2.0-cil is a new binary package in the in-main source package 'mono'.  We got it via debian auto-sync.  So I guess that binary package has to be put in main?
<kenvandine> jcastro, yes... i see that
<njpatel> mterry, dude, thanks for all the unity patching!
<Amaranth> kenvandine: enabling autohide enables intellihide
<Amaranth> check that box
<njpatel> mterry, will get the modelines in when i get a spare sec
<mterry> njpatel, np.  :)
<kenvandine> so it is the same option?
<jcastro> yes
<Amaranth> because why would you want anything but intellihide? :)
<seb128> mterry, right
<mterry> njpatel, sure.  It's a likely-to-conflict branch, I'm not surprised it had issues when you got to it.  :)
<seb128> mterry, can you ping jdstrand about that?
<kenvandine> jcastro, so that isn't a button :)
<seb128> it's his archive admin day
<kenvandine> you were making me feel crazy
<jcastro> kenvandine: in the screen before it's a button I mean
<njpatel> mterry, you updated it, though, right?
<kenvandine> ok... it is always autohiding for me
<mterry> njpatel, ys
<njpatel> or maybe I was reading mails in wrong order
<njpatel> ah, okay
<jcastro> kenvandine: it's non obvious, let's jettison ccsm as soon as possible
 * kenvandine plays with that more later
<njpatel> hence will try to get it in while trunk is somewhat sane :)
<jcastro> kenvandine: just take a non maximized window and move it back and forth close to the dock
<kenvandine> jcastro, i am... it stays hidden
<kenvandine> unless i move my mouse to the left
<jcastro> basically, if there's room, it will unhide, if you maximize or move anything close to it, it hides, it basically decides if it's in the way or not
<kenvandine> yeah, i saw that in jono's video
<kenvandine> but couldn't understand why it didn't do the same for me :)
<jcastro> wfm, maybe wait for the new update today?
<njpatel> seb128, is the rest of the release okay?
<kenvandine> oh... actually it works for me on my other workspaces
<seb128> njpatel, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/3.2.8-0ubuntu1
<seb128> njpatel, let's see if it builds
<njpatel> seb128, i love you
<kenvandine> for some reason it seems to think here isn't room on the first workspace...
<jcastro> kenvandine: oh ok, so it works so it's just buggy.
<seb128> njpatel, I still don't get that prefix issue
<seb128> njpatel, I workarounded locally
<njpatel> seb128, nor do I, hopefully it doesn't effect the build
<jcastro> kenvandine: the only annoying bit is the icons underneath still line up wrong so that can suck but I moved them away for now
 * kenvandine would rather not have the icons there...
<kenvandine> anyway... cool
<seb128> njpatel, DBO: great work
<njpatel> heh, thanks :)
<DBO> I did something?
<njpatel> DBO, no, you still suck, move on
<DBO> righto
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> DBO, I like the launcher dnd
<DBO> seb128, im glad it works for you
<DBO> it feels good I think
<DBO> dont thank me, thank SuperNux
<seb128> it's so much snappier than the old unity
 * DBO wonders if nux 1.0 could be called SuperNux
<seb128> brb session restart
<jcastro> I can't wait to play with the launcher D&D
<seb128> re
<seb128> njpatel, ok, so the unity session compiz is still there, should I just roll back to the version with broken menus?
<seb128> compiz crash
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/3.2.8-0ubuntu1
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> njpatel, Amaranth: it built on the buildds
<seb128> everybody could you try to install the new unity and see if it works for you in the next hours?
<seb128> I would hate to leave for the end of year with unity broken
<bcurtiswx> seb128, will do as soon as it gets to me
<seb128> bcurtiswx, thanks!
<seb128> bcurtiswx, hey btw how are you?
<bcurtiswx> seb128, doing OK.  didn't think i would have today online but snow closed most things here in Washington, DC
<seb128> bcurtiswx, you are in holidays now?
<seb128> how did your last day before break go?
<seb128> hehe
<bcurtiswx> seb128, yes.  I took my last final yesterday.  Plans on driving to New York State tomorrow morning to be with family :)
<seb128> great
<bcurtiswx> i worked with robert_ancell last night to try to progress more in empathy.. seems i keep hitting walls :(
<seb128> empathy is not an easy one
<seb128> don't get demotivated
<seb128> you did fix some builds ;-)
<bcurtiswx> seb128, i appreciate all the desktop team has helped me with.  Since I'm learning I expect things to go slow :)  when do your holidays start?
<seb128> now ;-)
<seb128> well today
<seb128> I still want to wrap up some things
<seb128> like revert the compiz change from yesterday maybe
<bcurtiswx> seb128, bonus points for devotion :)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> it breaks the menus but unity starts at least
<seb128> where now it crashes in the unity session
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/691561
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 691561 in compiz (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "compiz crash on login to Unity desktop (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed]
<bcurtiswx> mine just sits at the desktop with no unity and the spinner shows
<bcurtiswx> im guessing its that, yes
<seb128> yes
<seb128> you can log into the classic session and activate unity there
<seb128> that works
<seb128> dinner
<seb128> bbl
<bcurtiswx> put the terminal on your desktop and you can compiz --replace to workaround
<mterry> seb128, btw, mono package promoted.  And a follow-up from yesterday, launchpad-integration and libunique are now in the desktop set
<Amaranth> hmm, dist-upgrade wants to remove unity
 * Amaranth hopes it's a small transition and waits for the new unity package
<Amaranth> oh, it's because of the new nux
<bcurtiswx> anyone know what this error means: src/Makefile.am: object `empathy-accounts-dialog.$(OBJEXT)' created both with libtool and without
<seb128> re
<seb128> mterry, ok, great
<seb128> mterry, you should apply for main upload btw ;-)
<seb128> Amaranth, right, new unity has built it needs to be published now
<mterry> seb128, naw, I just have to keep expanding the definition of desktop
<mterry> :)
<seb128> desktop taking over ;-)
<bcurtiswx> src/Makefile.am: object `empathy-accounts-dialog.$(OBJEXT)' created both with libtool and without
<bcurtiswx> whats that means?
<mterry> Is unity supposed to be broken right now?
<kenvandine> mterry, not that i know o
<kenvandine> +f
<mterry> kenvandine, latest version appears briefly then disappers and leaves me with a spinning cursor.  Can't find anything in xsession-errors or /var/crash
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> i think seb was chasing that early
<kenvandine> compiz crashing at start or something
<Amaranth> mterry: It's a glib issue but the workaround in compiz for it caused menus to go under windows or something
<mterry> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/691561
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 691561 in compiz (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "compiz crash on login to Unity desktop (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Fix released]
<mterry> Looks like I just have to sit tight while the workaround is rebuilt
<latenite> Hi folks, my new ubuntu box can not go online. http://pastebin.com/E6kUYmT8 192.168..4.101 is my own DNS What did I do wrong?
<devildante> !support | latenite
<ubot2> latenite: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<latenite> devildante, oh ok, thanks a lot :)
<devildante> latenite: np ;)
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-12-12
<mterry> chrisccoulson, my thunderbird isn't showing any mail?
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<pitti> hey TheMuso, how are you?
<pitti> had a nice weekend?
<RAOF> Aloha pitti
<pitti> hey RAOF, how are you/
<RAOF> Good!
<RAOF> Getting back into the swing of things.
<TheMuso> pitti: Certainly did thanks. Yourself?
<RAOF> Lottsa email :)
<pitti> TheMuso: was pretty nice, yes; we baked some more christmas cookies, and otherwise just enjoyed the last quiet weekend this year :0
<AfC> RAOF: Ctrl+A, Del
<pitti> RAOF: heh, good luck with catching up! Where did you go?
<RAOF> Up to Bicheno, which is on the east coast.
<RAOF> Hung around there and the related environs for a couple of days, came back, had a laze around :)
<pitti> that was more like "beach" or "hiking"?
<RAOF> A bit of both.
<RAOF> Walking along or near beaches, mostly :)
<RAOF> Also, watching penguins come up from the sea to their nests, and wandering among the rookery with the chicks.
<pitti> RAOF: oh, wow, REAL penguins? nice!
<pitti> got photos?
<RAOF> pitti: No, no photos.  Photography is banned on the tours, on the basis that penguins don't have eyelids and so flashes have a high probability of permanently blinding them.
<RAOF> It was pretty awesome though :)
<pitti> I bet
<RAOF> Oh, 7pm?  Probably time to stop.
<rodrigo_> morning
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi pitti
<pitti> rickspencer3: so, dots mostly green again with the new server image :)
<rickspencer3> hi pitti
<rickspencer3> pitti, nice
<rickspencer3> I noticed it got off a bit rocky ;)
<pitti> I'm itching to fix nova, too, but want to wait for Daviey's pong
<rickspencer3> pitti, right, I saw that in @u-devel
<rickspencer3> pitti, sweet, another day of development velocity!
<BigWhale> Is it just me or unity-25 always maximizes thunderbird and firefox? :/
<BigWhale> unity2D
<rodrigo_> BigWhale, seems it does it for me also, at least with firefox
<BigWhale> Ok, at least I don't get to post the 'forever alone' meme... :)
<rodrigo_> :)
<seb128> hey
<rodrigo_> hi seb128
<seb128> hey rodrigo_, how are you?
<hrw> can someone confirm few bugs for me? bug 903085, bug 832312
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 903085 in unity "Only window decoration is shown after un-minimize" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/903085
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 832312 in unity "During screen lock windows get moved to other workspaces" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/832312
<rodrigo_> seb128, I'm fine thanks, and you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seif> rodrigo_, is there any way to get python code running in g-c-c or do we 100% need to rewrite, mhr3 needs to hear it
<rodrigo_> seif, only C, yeah
<seif> mhr3, in your face :P
<mhr3> seif, rodrigo_, xembed?
<mhr3> cause i really dont think a rewrite is wise when we want to get it in lts
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<rodrigo_> mhr3, you'll need to write support in g-c-c to do so
<mhr3> rodrigo_, right, it's smaller than rewriting alm imo, and other apps might use it then as well, the only problem i can see is upstream not wanting that
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<seb128> rodrigo_, mhr3: support for what?
<mhr3> seb128, xembed in g-c-c
<seb128> why would you want to do that?
<mhr3> to easily plug python processes there
<seb128> oh, python...
<seb128> pitti, hey, small retracer question for you, are they still supposed to do duplicate detection from the stacktrace on the server side?
<rodrigo_> mhr3, maybe you can just write a plugin that does the xembed itself, rather than having to patch g-c-c to support it
<mhr3> right
<seif> mhr3, how do i xemebed myself?
<mhr3> seif, just put yourself in a plug
<pitti> seb128: yes, of course
<pitti> seif: good morning
<seif> mhr3, not funny
<seif> hi pitti  :)
<pitti> seb128: bonjour monsieu
<pitti> r
<seb128> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> seb128: quite fine, thanks!
<seb128> pitti, do you know why bug #903019 and bug #902928 didn't get duped?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 903019 in overlay-scrollbar "indicator-weather crashed with SIGSEGV in notify_gtk_theme_name_cb()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/903019
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 902928 in overlay-scrollbar "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in notify_gtk_theme_name_cb()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/902928
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/87261065/Stacktrace.txt and https://launchpadlibrarian.net/87248184/Stacktrace.txt
<seb128> looks exactly similar in their function names
<pitti> seb128: hm, indeed; let me check
<pitti> bug 902238
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 902238 in apport "apport retracing service doesn't automatically mark as dupe any longer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/902238
<seb128> hum
<pitti> seb128: I'm looking into this now, thanks for pointing out
<seb128> pitti, thanks ;-)
<seb128> pitti, btw seems like the overlay-scrollbars have a segfault lot of users hit seeing the recent bugs, that's something which might be under the "get fixed or revert" rule?
<pitti> seb128: yes, sounds good
<seb128> hrw, the "got moved to other workspaces" seems like compiz could have restart, is there any segfault in dmesg or apport log?
<hrw> seb128: good point. checked syslog.1 and indeed compiz was killed by oom
<pitti> seb128: oh, I know
<pitti> ExecutablePath: /usr/bin/indicator-weather
<pitti> vs.
<pitti> ExecutablePath: /usr/bin/pidgin
<seb128> pitti, oh, we check for that in the signature?
<pitti> yes
<seb128> hum, ok, I guess it makes sense in most cases
<hrw> btw - is screen lock handled by lightdm?
<ogra_> hrw, not yet
<chrisccoulson> seb128, mozilla bug 709259 (ugly cursor's in thunderbird) ;)
<hrw> ogra_: so what handles this? I want to know where to report bug ;)
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 709259 in Widget: Gtk "Appearance of "spinning" cursor regressed sometime between Thunderbird 8 and 9" [Minor,New: ] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=709259
<chrisccoulson> i was pretty amazed at what i found when i investigated that
<chrisccoulson> i'm surprised it has worked for so long ;)
<seb128> hrw, gnome-screensaver
<ogra_> hrw, gnome-screensaver if i'm not competely outdated
<seb128> hrw, what bug?
<hrw> seb128: waiting ages for 'enter password' dialog to appear
<hrw> #define ages 90s
<ogra_> stop running ubuntu on your ipaq :P
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is Benjamin reading all the tb bugs or did somebody ping him?
<hrw> ogra_: core2quad ;)
<hrw> ogra_: never owned ipaq
<chrisccoulson> seb128, not sure. i didn't ping him
<seb128> hrw, weird, you seem to have lot of weird bugs nobody else get ;-)
<ogra_> i know, i was just teasing :)
<ogra_> seb128, yeah, he should really work in QA
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, he was already assigned to the gtk2 -> gtk3 bug, and karl marked it as blocking that bug
<chrisccoulson> so he would have got an email
<seb128> hrw, you can report if but it's likely nobody will look at that, it's probably an issue with your pam config or something locally
<hrw> seb128: soon you will have peace from me - moving back to kde4
<chrisccoulson> s/assigned/subscribed
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh ok
<chrisccoulson> d'oh, i should go back to sleep :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, so they start by cleaning deprecated apis while staying on gtk2? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, pretty much. it makes the code simpler when you need to support 2 toolkits ;)
<seb128> indeed
<chrisccoulson> we're probably going to backout the entire gtk2 -> gtk3 port for thunderbird/firefox 9, considering that it is released in 8 days
<seb128> chrisccoulson, they got fully ported to gtk3?!
<hrw> ogra_: unity (3d and 2d) is nice idea and I can admit that it may have some use. but after ~3 weeks with it I will wait for 14.04 atleast to try again.
<ogra_> to run it on your TV ?
<hrw> ogra_: my TV runs FreeBSD
 * ogra_ wonders what else 14.04 was the due date for
<hrw> ogra_: and lacks any internet connection ;(
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it will build and run on gtk3
<chrisccoulson> it looks no different
<seb128> chrisccoulson, \o/
<chrisccoulson> the caveat being that you still need to build a gtk2 version for flash ;)
<pitti> rockin'!
<hrw> ogra_: it will be 2 more years for unity developers to make it work reliable for everyone
<seb128> right
<pitti> seb128: do you happen to know what's going on with shotwell?
<seb128> pitti, you mean with gtk3?
<pitti> yes
<seb128> pitti, git is on gtk3, they will start rolling tarballs for it in january
<pitti> shotwell, gwibber, ubuntu-sso-client are the remaining ones which hold the old gtk2 webkit
<pitti> seb128: \o/
<seb128> they are aligned on the GNOME schedule, so a stable fully debugged working version should be out in march
<pitti> seb128: I suppose we want that one for precise?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> they are pretty reliable upstreams
<seb128> no worry, their stable version is usually pretty much a real stable, well tested, etc
<seb128> they are better than GNOME in that regard ;-)
<pitti> seb128: worry? I'm happy to get it :)
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> seb128: FYI, libnautilus-extension1a migration should be complete now, I did the remainig rebuilds this morning
<pitti> just waiting on a publisher now
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<lool> Hey; I've imported gtk-im-libthai which b-deps on gtk-3-dev >= 3.2.2-3 for multiarch; does someone plan to merge this upload?  if not, I'll consider it
<lool> infinity: ^
<infinity> I have no intentions of touching gtk3 merges, but I assume seb128 or someone on his team is on it.
<seb128> lool, if you want to do it please do, I've been staging 3.3.4 in the vcs though but it has some bugs so I'm not sure yet I will upload before holidays
<lool> seb128: So I would commit a revert of your changes in the vcs, do the merge, then stage them back?
<seb128> lool, or don't bother and just add your diff to the vcs
<seb128> we don't care a lot having all uploads tagged
<lool> seb128: Do you do your gtk+3.0 merges using bzr?
<seb128> lool, no
<seb128> well we have a vcs yes
<seb128> but I don't use bzr merge-debian or whatever tools they created, I just diff by hand usually and apply changes ;-)
<lool> Ok
<seb128> or cp the debian dir over the vcs one and bzr diff and clean until it's ready and commit
<lool> ah the desktop branch isn't in merged mode
<seb128> it's debian dir only
<lool> will try with the UDD branches and commit back to the desktop branch
<seb128> ok
<lool> (I wonder why https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gtk/ubuntugtk3 rather than https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gtk+3.0/ubuntu I guess histerical raisins)
<seb128> lool, because launchpad doesn't let you use a non-product name
<seb128> or didn't by then
<seb128> like it doesn't consider ubuntu source as being products, or you need a /ubuntu/precise/gtk... url
<seb128> you can't do ~user/<ubuntu_source>/something
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<lool> seb128: I see; I guess it might be ~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/gtk+3.0 then?
<seb128> lool, we could try that though I think you need a serie if you go the ubuntu way
<seb128> lool, note that in practice it's not an issue and most source have the product and their ubuntu names identical
<lool> seb128: that's right, hmpf
<seb128> so it's not really worth bothering ;-)
<lool> I had filed a bug on that a while ago
<seb128> debcheckout just do the right thing
<Daviey> Has anybody reported nivida binary drivers not functioning with the latest kernel in oneiric?
 * Daviey cross posts to -kernel.
<mterry> chrisccoulson, heyo!  Is there a known issue with thunderbird not showing any folders?
<chrisccoulson> mterry, not as far as i'm aware. is there anything in the error console?
<mterry> chrisccoulson, "Error: JSON.parse: unexpected character
<mterry> Source File: chrome://messenger/content/folderPane.js
<mterry> Line: 196"
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, doesn't look good ;)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, ^^
<chrisccoulson> mterry, do you have any other extensions installed?
<mterry> chrisccoulson, hmmm... one of my folders has accents in it...
<chrisccoulson> mterry, mind sending me the folderTree.json file from your profile?
<mterry> chrisccoulson, one sec
<seb128> mterry, I knew it, you secretly use french on your computer! ;-)
<mterry> seb128, deja-dup has found so many utf8 issues in its lifetime  :)
<seb128> hehe
<mterry> chrisccoulson, is it supposed to be text or data?
<chrisccoulson> mterry, it should be text
<mterry> chrisccoulson, problem 1  :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<mterry> chrisccoulson, how safe is it to blow away?
<chrisccoulson> mterry, i'm not sure about that. i've never tried it before
<chrisccoulson> 1 second, i will tell you ;)
<chrisccoulson> mterry, ok, it just built the folder tree from my imap server when i removed it
<mterry> chrisccoulson, aw, thanks for taking that chance for me  ;)  ok, will try
<mterry> chrisccoulson, yup, it's fine now.  thanks!   not sure how it happened though...
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's a bit odd
<chrisccoulson> i'll submit a patch upstream to handle that case though
<hrw> wow - I used unity for over a month
<hrw> I thought that it was 2-3 weeks
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<hrw> http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2011/12/12/used-unity-for-over-a-month/ - opinions?
<chrisccoulson> mvo, the semantics of InstallPackages hasn't changed in aptdaemon since oneiric has it?
<chrisccoulson> i just tried my plugin installer code again, and InstallPackages keeps timing out :(
<glatzor> chr1sccoulson, you access aptdaemon directly or the sessioninstaller session dbus interface?
<chrisccoulson> glatzor, i'm accessing aptdaemon directly?
<chrisccoulson> hmm
<chrisccoulson> not sure why i added a question mark there ;)
<seb128> pitti, I start hating that gzip bug :-(
<pitti> seb128: me too -- libclutter?
<seb128> yes
<pitti> seb128: if you want to work on this, please feel free; I earned a couple of other bugs, but I thought you already were on vac
<seb128> pitti, I can do it if you want
<seb128> pitti, no, I'm on vac thursday night
<glatzor> chr1sccoulson, which installer are you working on? there haven't been any API changes that could hit you
<pitti> seb128: thanks, appreciated; handed over to you
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> seb128: I'm down to one remaining poppler rdepends \o/
<seb128> pitti, waouh
<chrisccoulson> glatzor, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/ubufox/trunk/view/head:/modules/PluginInstallerApt.jsm
<chrisccoulson> i rewrote our plugin installer for firefox a few weeks ago to use aptdaemon rather than apturl, and it used to work at some point :)
<chrisccoulson> i'll try and figure out what's going on
<pitti> seb128: phew, ported the remaining package; please let's call this _the_ poppler for precise :)
<seb128> pitti, sure, until the next one :p
<seb128> pitti, great job ;-)
<kenvandine> lol
<seb128> joke aside that should be the poppler for precise
<pitti> API changes are one thing, but dropping API which half the world uses was a nasty move
<seb128> I don't want to track an unstable version, especially knowing how poppler is "good" with api compatibilities
<seb128> pitti, well I think they had to with gtk3
<pitti> yeah, dropping gdk2 vs. 3 bits
<pitti> ah, no
<pitti> it only really dropped Cairo
<pitti> ignore me
<pitti> they left cairo and dropped pixbuf
<seb128> right
<seb128> which is the gtk3 way ;-)
<pitti> but gdk-pixbuf didn't change
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, can anyone do anything involving aptdaemon?
<chrisccoulson> i've just spent an hour trying to figure out why my plugin installer stopped working, before realizing that software-center also doesn't work
<chrisccoulson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/768094/
<chrisccoulson> :(
<james_w> chrisccoulson, what do you get if you run "sudo aptd -d" while trying to use it?
<chrisccoulson> james_w, http://paste.ubuntu.com/768103/ (same behaviour)
<james_w> hmm, I was hoping for an obvious crash or something :-)
<james_w> it looks like it's working ok there to me
<james_w> glatzor and mvo would obviously be better able to help though
<seb128> lool, do you still plan to upload gtk? ;-)
<desrt> seb128: hello
<seb128> hey desrt, how are you?
<desrt> seb128: good.  GMenuModel finally landed :)
<seb128> desrt, yeah, I noticed, congrats ;-)
 * desrt is doing a tarball now
<desrt> hopefully we can get gtk wrapped up soon too
<desrt> people are being less intensely-negative about the changes than i imagined :)
<seb128> ;-)
<lool> seb128: I didn't get to it yet; happy if someone else does it though
<lool> I realized after starting that the UDD branch is out of date, failed to import the last couple of uploads or so
<desrt> seb128: you still working?
<desrt> or done for the evening?
<seb128> desrt, in between ;-)
<desrt> seb128: i was hoping to convince you to do a speedy build of the new glib
<seb128> desrt, back from dinner, there is still a bunch of stuff I want to do then I will be semi offwork watching tv with the laptop still on ;-)
<seb128> desrt, ok, I can do that
<desrt> thanks :)
<seb128> desrt, is there anything special you want to get tested?
 * desrt is installing a precise VM now to try to get the menumodel stuff setup with unity
<desrt> seb128: there is a somewhat concerning GDBus change... i'm not really sure how you'd test it though
<desrt> other than that, it's almost entirely additions
<seb128> desrt, dude, you could get a multiboot, it's not like it was hard on a modern disk to have 5G or free space for an Ubuntu install ;-)
<desrt> seb128: but then i have to reboot.... how annoying.
<desrt> ubuntu makes a pretty nice libvirt guest
<desrt> it has all the optimised disk drivers and stuff preinstalled
<seb128> desrt, in some ways I judge you for not having installed Ubuntu in a vm before :p
<desrt> s/Ubuntu/precise/
<seb128> desrt, do you have a tarball or should I git clone?
<desrt> seb128: the tarball is on the ftp already
<seb128> desrt, oh, great, I'm on it
<desrt> there's a system settings icon on the dash?
<desrt> whose idea was that? :p
<seb128> desrt, no there is not
<seb128> desrt, in the launcher you mean?
<desrt> er. ya
<desrt> the thing on the side
<seb128> desrt, user testing showed that the having it in the session indicator was still not good enough for half of the users
<desrt> sarcastic joke terminology fail
<seb128> lol
<seb128> yeah yeah, nice try ;-)
<desrt> the goal with gtk now is to be able to have menubars supported on unity with zero extra code app-side
<desrt> so no patches, no modules
<seb128> that will require changes to dx stack though righT?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> ie: introduction of GMenuModel support
<desrt> and it will only be for apps that port to the new gtk api
<seb128> ok, so not something to test today ;-)
<desrt> no
<desrt> but in the near future...
<desrt> robert is planning to port all of the gnome games to the new API
<seb128> desrt, well I guess that mean rally time
<desrt> ya.  quite possibly.
<seb128> knowing that I'm off for the end of year in 3 days
<desrt> hey.  me too!
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> wednesday is my last working day
<seb128> desrt, well the difference is that I don't plan to use my holidays to work on freesoftware ;-)
<desrt> anyway... we got gnome2 support working for gmenumodel
<desrt> and macos support too (me and a mac-programmer friend had a mini-hackfest over the weekend)
<desrt> the redhat guys are working on gnome-shell support
<desrt> so my turn for unity, i guess
<seb128> gnome2? like?
<desrt> with the menus staying inside of the app
<seb128> desrt, I though you were working on gnome-shell ;-)
<seb128> well by reading some of the gtk channel discussions
<desrt> i worked on it just enough to find out about the shortcomings in the gio API
<desrt> i made the changes
<desrt> now it will be easier for colin to do it, i think
<desrt> there's a lot of thorny shell bits in there that he understands a lot better than i do
<seb128> desrt, btw just for info we reverted the single include enforcement in Ubuntu
<seb128> that means an extra glib patch for this cycle
<desrt> what was it breaking?
<seb128> over an hundred source builds during the armfh port according to doko
<seb128> we just don't have the resources to deal with that before holidays
<desrt> seb128: ask first, vendor patch second, please?
<seb128> well he asked like when I wanted to go to bed some days ago, I did revert the commit, uploaded and went to bed
<desrt> realising the scope of the problem we may have reverted the change ourselves
<seb128> well it happens recently and I didn't see you since, I use the first obvious opportunity to do it ;-)
<desrt> can you get me a list of affected packages somehow?
<desrt> maybe we can change the #error to #warning or something
<seb128> desrt, not today but doko said he can do a test rebuild
<seb128> desrt, well it was a warning and deprecated since 2.18 or something, I guess the problematic source are lot of universe unmaintained stuff GNOME will not care about and say they should be fixed or dropped that it's not their issue
<seb128> desrt, the main desktop was mostly fine, out of vala which doesn't respect single include ;-)
<desrt> seb128: glib != gnome
<seb128> desrt, yeah, sure, we can have the discussion, but I'm pretty sure that mclasen will reply that applications had plenty of time to update and that it's not glib issue to support all the cracks around ;-)
<desrt> seb128: i'm not as sure as you are
<desrt> and it's not like he's the only one with a say in the matter
<seb128> desrt, well I didn't want to block the armfh rebuild but I will get a test rebuild and a list of broken source and then come upstream with it
<desrt> seb128: please do
<seb128> will do
<seb128> not sure I ever understood the point of enforcing the single includes ;-)
<desrt> seb128: it's so we can move functions between different .h files without breaking people's programs
<desrt> when gtester was introduced we did a bunch of that (due to the overlap between asserts, logs messages and test functionality) and caused all sorts of breakage
<desrt> seb128: and with the recent round of deprecations we've been moving deprecated headers to deprecated/
<desrt> that would break too
<seb128> yeah, I'm fine telling people to not do it and get what their deserve on new series
<seb128> well anyway an hundred is not too bad
<desrt> seb128: nobody reads docs.  you need it to break in the first place :)
<desrt> hmmmmm
<seb128> oh, are we back to the .xsession-errors flooded of warnings? ;-)
<desrt> Sorry, the program "oneconf-query" closed unexpectedly
<desrt> who to blame for that? :)
<seb128> nobody, the man to blame is taking deserved holidays ;-)
<seb128> call back next year ;-)
<desrt> glad to hear about that
<seb128> it's going to be quiet around next week!
<seb128> the week after that as well ;-)
<desrt> seb128: what are the typical sebuild<->archive latencies these days?
<seb128> desrt, heh, you didn't ask me to upload to the archive, just to test! ;-)
<desrt> i wanted an upload!
<seb128> but if the timing is good ~1.5h
<seb128> desrt, well it's building locally, I don't upload stuff I didn't test :p
<seb128> but I can do an upload if it works
<desrt> oh
<desrt> who uploads gnome these days?
<seb128> <-
<desrt> oh.  i parsed you incorrectly.
<desrt> nvm.
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> well helped by didrocks mterry_sprinting rodrigo pitti and others
<seb128> but that was before didrocks was too busy with dx and taking holidays and mterry_sprinting was rotating or sprinting and ditching us ;-)
 * desrt wonders how many different ways the string 'indicat' can be used in package names
<desrt> the 'show menubar' option in gnome-terminal is kinda funny in unity
<kenvandine> desrt, too many ways... tedg loves to torture me
<chrisccoulson> mterry_sprinting, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=707329
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 707329 in Folder and Message Lists "Folder panel has no content" [Normal,New: ]
<mterry_sprinting> chrisccoulson, exactly.  awesome  :)
<chrisccoulson> mterry_sprinting, i just had to look in my inbox. turns out that somebody upstream already subscribed me to it ;)
<mterry_sprinting> he
<mterry_sprinting> h
<desrt> mterry_sprinting; what sprint?
<mterry_sprinting> desrt, integrating static code analysis into unity builds
<desrt> sounds awesome
<desrt> coverity?
<mterry_sprinting> desrt, yah
<desrt> how does the licensing stuff work with that?
<mterry_sprinting> desrt, canonical has an internal license
<desrt> so only canonical projects?
<mterry_sprinting> desrt, yar
<desrt> mterry_sprinting: say.... there's this really useful private function in gtk that unity could use.  i think the best way to deal with this situation is to copy all of gtk's sourecode into the unity source repository.
<mterry_sprinting> desrt, well, we can use it on dependencies of unity for example
<desrt> that seems rather open to abuse...
<desrt> and ill-defined as well
<mterry_sprinting> desrt, is my understanding.  i don't know the details and I'm not a lawyer.  But yeah, I have incentive to push deja-dup into unity now
<desrt> is xorg a dependency of unity?  how about the kernel?
<mterry_sprinting> desrt, bug tedg about the details, he talked to lawyers to iron it out
<desrt> seb128: i'm happy to take advance copies of the build as soon as you have them
<mterry_sprinting> desrt, which is not to say I felt like you were bugging me.  Just speaking colloquially  :)
<seb128> desrt, well I've local i386 ones but I guess you want amd64 binaries?
<seb128> desrt, seems to work fine locally
<cyphermox> is it on purpose that gnome-bluetooth is no longer in the ubuntu-desktop package set?
<desrt> you build on i386?  cool :)
<desrt> seb128: i can wait for the builders
<desrt> i guess it's probably a pretty slow day today
<seb128> desrt, ok, I've it built and working locally, I will upload to the ppa in a bit
<seb128> cyphermox, no
<cyphermox> seb128: ok, just checking, I'll have it fixed ;)
<seb128> cyphermox, email cjwatson about it I guess
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<cyphermox> yeah
<desrt> btw: are you guys making use of the extra "CD" space yet?
<cyphermox> seb128: if you feel like it, could you please sponsor gnome-bluetooth 3.2.1-1ubuntu2 ? ;)
<desrt> or did dropping mono give you more than enough extra room?
<seb128> cyphermox, can do yes, it's in the vcs?
<cyphermox> yup, all tagged and ready to go
<seb128> ok, I'm on it
<cyphermox> I was really expecting to be able to upload it directly, this caught me by surprise
<seb128> desrt, we didn't look much at CD space yet, out of the fact that we are under the limit for once, which is a nice change :p
 * desrt notes 696M alpha release
<seb128> we do fill with langpacks when that happens though
 * desrt votes for esperanto
<desrt> ;)
<seb128> to make sure nobody else claim the space just because they could ;-)
<seb128> cyphermox, yeah, it's surprising
<seb128> desrt, do you need the glib binaries?
<seb128> desrt, said differently, do I turn the test suit off for the ppa upload? ;-)
<desrt> seb128: huh?
<desrt> i don't see how those two are related
<seb128> desrt, the testsuite takes as long as the build
<desrt> turn it off, then
<seb128> you get binaries in half the time if it doesn't run :p
 * desrt is trying to figure out this mess of indicat* meanwhile
<micahg> seb128: any word on webkit 1.8 and GTK2?
<seb128> micahg, no
<seb128> micahg, I figured they would reply to you on the list, but since they didn't I will ping them back
<micahg> seb128: ok, thanks
<seb128> desrt, good luck! ;-)
<seb128> lool, don't bother then, I wanted to include a patch that I want to sru but I will look in updating to the new serie tomorrow
<seb128> bah, that's getting annoying
<chrisccoulson> mterry_sprinting, bug 903401 looks like it might be one for you ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 903401 in gnome-terminal "symbol lookup error: gnome-terminal: undefined symbol: vte_terminal_set_alternate_screen_scrol" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/903401
<seb128> ricotz, would you stop updating stuff in your ppa when they can be updated in precise please? we just both did the glib 2.31.4 update and your ppa is stealing build cycle from the ubuntu-desktop one which is waiting, that's getting ridiculous
<mterry_sprinting> chrisccoulson, hrmm...  yup.  the new vte3 needs our distro patches
<seb128> desrt, ^ you can probably try if from ricotz's ppa before the ubuntu-desktop one
<desrt> ricotz: bad monkey!
<desrt> ricotz: thanks!
<seb128> desrt, don't thank him for duplicating work rather than work "upstream" with us ;-)
<desrt> seb128: again with the 'downstream is upstream', eh? :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> desrt, ok, I'm deleting my ppa upload, will do another one with the testsuit enabled and I will upload to precise tomorrow morning since it should take the night for the ppa build to happen anyway it seems
<seb128> desrt, you can use ricotz's version for your testing though ;-)
<desrt> seb128: sounds good.  meanwhile i'll support the man who steals your cycles.
<desrt> hum
<desrt> it looks like he's stuck in the queue too
<desrt> at least on his shell PPA
<desrt> not sure if he has some other PPA that's already done
<ricotz> seb128, sorry, i was thinking you might update it but not this late, i didnt change any packaging though
<seb128> desrt, https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing/+packages/?field.series_filter=precise
<desrt> ah
<seb128> desrt, https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing/+build/3004827
<desrt> i installed his gnome-shell ppa
<desrt> what's the ppa purge command again?
<seb128> desrt, I was looking to who is taking the builds on https://launchpad.net/builders and noticed it was ricotz builds running ;-)
<desrt> erm.  no.  i did install testing.
<seb128> desrt, it's "ppa-purge"
<davidcalle_> Hi seb128 & desrt, could you help me with a Gnome3 question?
 * desrt waits for the build
<desrt> davidcalle_: sure.  what's up?
<ricotz> desrt, be careful with ppa-purge afaik it has problems with multiarch
<seb128> ricotz, you *really* should start working with us, I keep saying it but I start being annoying a bit with the duplication
<desrt> ricotz: screw him.  you should start working with gnome!  real upstream!
<FernandoMiguel> TheMuso: ping!
 * desrt attempts poaching
<seb128> desrt, either way, as long as we stop doing twice the work for no reason
<FernandoMiguel> TheMuso: a few of us were discussing audio-hdmi problems on #ubuntu+1, if you want to pop in there :D
<davidcalle_> desrt, have the default apps settings for video/audio/etc. moved to dconf or still in gconf?
<seb128> desrt, it's like if people were fixing bugs in their corner and not sending the patches ;-)
<seb128> davidcalle_, they use the mimetype system so neither
<seb128> they are in .local
<desrt> oh
 * desrt read that question as default video/audio sink in gstreamer
<davidcalle_> Thanks seb128 =)
<seb128> desrt, you could be right, I read it as "how is the default player in GNOME defined"
<desrt> seb128: after re-reading, i think you're right :)
<seb128> what GNOME does sucks and is buggy btw
<davidcalle_> seb128, you are right
<seb128> they assume that default music player = ogg handler for example
<seb128> so when you change the player your ogg associatins change but not your mp3s'
<seb128> which is just weird
<seb128> similar for video they picked one mimetype and only change that one mimetype when you chance the selection
<davidcalle_> Well, I'm trying to define the default video player to send a video stream to it... According to what you are saying, it's going to be tricky.
<seb128> just use gio to open the uri?
<seb128> or use gvfs-open URI, xdg-open URI, etc
<seb128> i.e let gio do the work and don't try to reinvent the logic
 * desrt writes a song called 'an ode to mediocrity'
 * desrt encodes it with mp3
<seb128> if you need a cross desktop logic xdg-open already tries to do that
 * desrt puts it on a fat filesystem
<davidcalle_> Gio opens it in Firefox... But if I use the uri on Totem or VLC it handles it.
<seb128> desrt, lol
<seb128> davidcalle_: what does gvs-mime -q URI say?
<seb128> gvfs-mime
<davidcalle_> "No default applications"
<davidcalle_> I'm dealing with crappy uri from video hosting websites a la /download/333?save=1
<seb128> davidcalle_, you can try to gvfs-info the url as well
<seb128> well ideally gio,gvfs should handle it fine, get the mimetype and call the handler
<seb128> but it's possible that the website is buggy and return a wrong mimetype info
<davidcalle_> seb128, nice! It works perfectly with gvfs-info.
<seb128> weird, if gvfs-info works gio should work as well
<seb128> i.e they should get the same mimetype info and the same handler
<davidcalle_> seb128, I must have done something wrong with Gio.
<seb128> what about gvfs-open URI?
<davidcalle_> It starts a web-browser download instead of the video player.
<seb128> ok, weird, that suggest you didn't use gio wrongly
<seb128> what mimetype is returned by gvfs-info?
<davidcalle_> video/mp4
<desrt> seb128: any reason you can't push to precise right now?
<desrt> i told olli that it would be in the distro 'by monday' ;)
<seb128> desrt, I"m scared to break stuff while nobody is around? ;-)
 * desrt didn't specify the timezone
<desrt> seb128: fair enough
<seb128> desrt, well my morning is still monday somewhere? ;-)
<desrt> i doubt it'll be in the distro by monday anywhere if you upload it in your morning
<desrt> i also doubt that my trivial reason should take precedence over your legitimate concerns :)
<seb128> desrt, say that it's in the distro vcs and not in the archive because I'm a coward ;-)
<desrt> seb128: i don't think it really matters which specific day it lands
<desrt> as long as it's done
<seb128> desrt, yeah, I've it installed today, is still want to restart my box to make sure we didn't break lightdm etc
<seb128> but I will upload tomorrow when we are around for the day
<desrt> sounds good
<desrt> thanks for the quick work
<seb128> yw
<lool> seb128: Cool, thanks (gtk+3.0)
<desrt> tedg: so i'm working on adding gmenumodel support to the appmenu indicator now
<desrt> tedg: any words of advice before i go totally insane?
<seb128> desrt, yeah, ok, you were right, it's robert_ancell's fault if that doesn't work
<robert_ancell> :P
<seb128> ups, he's there
<seb128> hey robert_ancell ;-)
<desrt> seb128: we're still agreed about using the hot wax as punishment then, right?
<desrt> oh crap.
<robert_ancell> it might be cold by the time it makes it here
<micahg> seb128: I'm assuming that the glib version to the archive was an accident (~ubuntu1)?
<seb128> micahg, halt one, see backlog I intended to upload tomorrow morning but I noticed after uploading that I forgot the ppa argument
<seb128> micahg, it was ready and meant to go the archive though, so no damage
<micahg> seb128: ok
<seb128> half->half
<seb128> brb restarting session to make sure it's ok ;-)
<davidcalle_> seb128, thank you for the help. I'm only getting 'application/octet-stream' instead of mp4 but you put me on a better path.
<seb128> davidcalle_, yw
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-12-13
<micahg> TheMuso: did you see GTK2 and GTK3 failed on i386?
<TheMuso> micahg: Yes I did.
<TheMuso> micahg: I suspect the version of glib that was uploaded before seb reverted it, but the reverted version probably hadn't been published in time...
<micahg> TheMuso: yep, looks like it
<TheMuso> Yeah pretty sure its glib related, because amd64 for GTK 2 built fine.
<TheMuso> heh and even powerpc.
<TheMuso> for GTK3 at least.
<micahg> well, it looks like the new glib is published on i386 and powerpc
<TheMuso> Yep
<TheMuso> Going to retry them.
<micahg> oh, and armhf, the old one 2.31.2 on amd64,armel
<TheMuso> Grr this stuff gets messy at times. :S
<TheMuso> Glib is weird in that it occasionally seems to get transient FTBFS issues... Seems it built fine second time around on amd64 after I verified it built locally.
<desrt> TheMuso: one of the gdbus testcases is known to have an unknown race/deadlock in it
<desrt> TheMuso: nobody has been able to get a backtrace for us, so we're unable to pin it down
<desrt> TheMuso: add to this the fact that the failure only seems to happen on the launchpad builders.... possibly due to some weird interaction with the old kernel version
<TheMuso> desrt: Yeah thought as much, seems if you kick it hard enough, it goes again. :p
<pitti> good morning
<TheMuso> pitti: Morning.
<seb128> hey
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> hey pitti, how are you?
<seb128> pitti, it's meeting reminder day!
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> seb128: ah, thanks; still catching up with last night's tech board stuff and this morning's breakage :)
<ricotz> good morning
<seb128> pitti, what breakage? please tell me it's not something I did :p
<pitti> hello ricotz, wie gehts?
<ricotz> seb128, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ricotz/glib/ubuntu/revision/122
<seb128> hey ricotz, how are you?
<pitti> seb128: nah, vte3 broke everyone's gnome-terminal, but mterry already fixed that
<ricotz> pitti, danke, gut, ich hoffe dir auch
<seb128> pitti, ok
<seb128> ricotz, thanks
<pitti> seb128: and there was lots of uninstallability due to some component-mismatches
<ricotz> seb128, i am fine, hoping you too
<pitti> ricotz: oh ja, danke
<seb128> ricotz, I'm good thanks
<seb128> ricotz, no issue with the new glib? I uploaded by error to precise but decided I didn't feel comfortable with the few testing and reverted to the previous version by tweaking the number
<ricotz> seb128, i had a look at the glib packaging and there was this missing include
<seb128> ricotz, good catch!
<ricotz> which will result in build failures if this packages isnt pulled
<ricotz> seb128, i will update my precise package again, but i wont at the include-reversion
<ricotz> s/at/add/
<seb128> ricotz, I should add an hook to my builds to diff the .pc between versions ;-)
<seb128> bah, between rickspencer3 and jibel we are bugs flooded :-(
<chrisccoulson> lol, this is funny - https://twitter.com/#!/dolske/status/146449634301194240
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<chrisccoulson> i'm good thanks, just fixing that cursor bug ;)
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you manage to get your debug symbols stuff sorted?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, pretty much, although it got sidelined yesterday when i had to work on something else
<chrisccoulson> today though ;)
<seb128> does anyone here has a clue or interest for libgee or gegl or babl?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, good ;-)
<chrisccoulson> then it's on to scrollbars :)
<seb128> hehe
<chrisccoulson> or :( , not sure which ;)
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: quite alright, now that the morning dust has settled
<pitti> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> pitti, yeah, good thanks. just about to make some coffee :)
<seb128> pitti, there is a new pygobject tarball out but I guess you noticed?
<pitti> seb128: ah, great
<seb128> RAOF: hey, we are 1 version behind Debian and 3 versions behind upstream for colord, is there any chance you could do the update?
<pitti> seb128: the new g-i is already in debian svn, waiting for testing migration
<seb128> pitti, ok, well I'm looking to version
<pitti> so, can do pygobject soon
<seb128> pitti, we are being on polkit-gnome as well compared to Debian (though the new version doesn't seem to have lot) if you want to update that as well when you have free slots
<pitti> *nod*
<jibel> pitti, current blocker for main-all upgrade bug 903475
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 903475 in openoffice.org "Failed to upgrade from Oneiric to Precise: E:Could not perform immediate configuration on 'openoffice.org-writer'" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/903475
<pitti> jibel: right, on my list
<pitti> jibel: but I had to revert the unixodbc fix again :( soprano-daemon needs porting first
<pitti> jibel: fixing bug 902947 ATM, then looking at ^
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 902947 in openthesaurus "package mythes-de 20110119-2ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: update-openoffice-dicts: not found" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/902947
<jibel> pitti, ok, thanks
<ricotz> seb128, speaking of new stuff, you want to keep this one in mind, libwacom -- http://cgit.freedesktop.org/~whot/libwacom/
<seb128> ricotz, yeah, I noticed, another thing which made me glad we stay on 3.2 :p
<ricotz> ;)
<ricotz> of course packaging and adding it to the repo in this cycle would be nice
<tjaalton> ricotz: does the driver depend on it?
<ricotz> g-c-c uses it
<Sarvatt> libwacom? hmm
<tjaalton> ok
<ricotz> but the input-driver could probably use it too
<ricotz> tjaalton, it just looks for a wacom device and its capabilities
<seb128> ricotz, I'm happy to sponsor your package if you work on one ;-)
<ricotz> i already have one, not sure about the section
<tjaalton> ricotz: ok
<ricotz> sounds more like something for the xorg group
<ricotz> seb128, so far there isnt a release yet
<tjaalton> ricotz: I could package it
<ricotz> tjaalton, i can send you my packaging if you want
<tjaalton> ah good
<ricotz> tjaalton, http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/wacom/libwacom.tar.gz
<tjaalton> ricotz: actually, since it's only used by the desktop environment(s), it fits better in the desktop-team category?
<ricotz> tjaalton, yeah, that is what i am not sure about, maybe it will be used by other things too soon
<Sarvatt> ricotz: xf86-input-wacom isnt even in pkg-xorg in the first place either :(
<tjaalton> yeah, doubt ron will maintaina libwacom
<tjaalton> -a
<ricotz> Sarvatt, i see
<Sarvatt> kind of a grey area, can see it needing to be updated in tandem with xf86-input-wacom when setting names change but its only going to be consumed by a gnome capplet or whatever they are called now
<ricotz> Sarvatt, do you see any indications yet that input-wacom will use it?
<Sarvatt> cant see any reason why it would, it's just wrapping stuff the driver does already in a more consumable form..
<RAOF> seb128: Sure thing; I'll colord tomorrow.
<Sarvatt> a wacom control panel applet is a very nice thing though :)
<seb128> RAOF: thanks
<ricotz> Sarvatt, yeah, which made me think they will make use of it instead of duplicating things
<seb128> RAOF: how are you btw? ;-)
<RAOF> Pretty good.
<RAOF> Roughly caught up on email, just come back from a very nice dinner of paella for Sam's birthday.
<Sarvatt> RAOF: is g-c-m working in precise? :)
<Sarvatt> bring my huey to budapest!! :P
<ricotz> RAOF, hey
<RAOF> Sarvatt: I certainly will!  Sorry for forgetting it in Orlando :)
<RAOF> ricotz: Whatup, dawg?
<Sarvatt> RAOF: totally my fault, was locked up in a room working on OEM crap and didn't see you after I passed it off :)
<ricotz> RAOF, just wanted to say hello :)
<Sarvatt> except for when i left but yeah i forgot too then
<RAOF> ricotz: Hi :)
<RAOFer> Urgh.  My Intel laptop has suddenly decided that hard-locking every hour or so is a good idea.  Stupid i915.
<bryceh> RAOFer, running stock ubuntu on it or edgers?
<RAOFer> Stock Precise.
<bryceh> RAOFer, ok, can you file a report please?
<bryceh> RAOFer, is it a GPU lockup or just an ordinary kernel OOPS/BUG/etc.?
<RAOFer> Yeah.  Sadly I've got *no* debugging data; this kills the kernel stone dead; nothing makes it to disc
<RAOFer> I'll file the bug and spend some quality time with the netconsole documentation tomorrow.
<RAOFer> (File the bug now, debugging info tomorrow)
<bryceh> RAOFer, weird.  I've put 4 -intel systems on precise, updated 2x / wk, no problems like that.  Must be a magic-only bug?
<RAOFer> Maybe.
<RAOFer> Might also be DP-only.
<bryceh> mm
<bryceh> yeah there's been remarkably few gpu lockup bugs reported so far this cycle
<bryceh> haven't even seen any of the false gpu lockups
<bryceh> RAOFer, there is an Intel call tomorrow morning (which unfortunately I'll miss due to vacation) - might be good to escalate the bug to them prior to that
<RAOFer> I'd like to have done at least *some* debugging before escalating.  I guess I can give a heads-up, though.
<bryceh> RAOFer, so fwd the bug upstream and then email ickle or one of the other Intel guys
<RAOFer> Yeah.
<RAOFer> Grrrargh!  Apparently, it knows.  And would like to prevent me from filing a bug :)
<bryceh> RAOFer, anti-magic!
<RAOFer> It has become aware.  We must destroy it now!
<RAOFer> Oooh boy that laptop could do with a clean install.  I'm not entirely sure what I've done to it, but it takes about a minute to log in.
<pitti> RAOFer: does it also take a minute for a fresh user or a guest session?
<bryceh> RAOFer, same laptop as the one experiencing the lockups?
<pitti> RAOFer: first step there is to check if it's a broken system or a broken user account
<RAOFer> bryceh: Yeah, same system.
<RAOFer> pitti: Much faster into a guess session.
<RAOFer> s/guess/guest/
<pitti> RAOFer: so I guess a reinstall won't help, you need to check what's wrong in your user account :(
<bryceh> RAOFer, aha, doing an upgrade is a great way of incurring anti-magic.
<RAOFer> My x200s has been upgraded from... 10.10, I think.  It's been a champ until now :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all. :)
<JamesTait> Is this the right place to talk about some desktop breakage in Precise? I'd like to file bugs, but I could use some help picking apart what's happening so the bugs go to the right places.
<JamesTait> In fact, it seems like it's just my system themes that are broken. I'm missing icons (Nautilus, Terminal, Gwibber action icons), the widgets look like stock GTK2 widgets, my panel is the wrong colour  and my session indicator is not displayed (due to no icon, I think) although it is reachable via F10.
<chrisccoulson> glatzor, the problem i mentioned with aptdaemon yesterday seems to happen with software-center too (it sees timeouts when trying to talk to it too, and won't let me install anything)
<pitti> hm, gnome-settings-daemon crash? but that wouldn't explain all symptomps, only most
<pitti> JamesTait: ^
<chrisccoulson> is there anything i can do to debug that?
<pitti> JamesTait: does a guest session work?
<pitti> JamesTait: also, is gnome-settings-daemon running?
<JamesTait> pitti: I have /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gsd-printer and gnome-fallback-mount-helper
<pitti> JamesTait: can you try running "gnome-settings-daemon" from a terminal and see what happens?
<glatzor> chr1sccoulson, hello, you can run "sudo aptd -td --replace" in a terminal to get some output from software-center
<glatzor> from aptdaemon :)
<seb128> JamesTait, can you pastebin your .xsession-errors?
<JamesTait> pitti: I think I raised a bug about this last night, actually - I didn't make the connection.
<glatzor> chr1sccoulson, but you have to close fotware-center before
<glatzor> chr1sccoulson, ah now i also get the same behavior
<JamesTait> pitti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/903483
<ubot2> JamesTait: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0x9083dec> bug 903483 not found
<pitti> JamesTait: ah, that would be due to the new development glib
<pitti> seb128: ^ Settings schema 'org.gnome.nautilus.nautlius.extensions.ubuntuone' is not installed
<pitti> JamesTait: try installing ubuntuone-client-gnome
<seb128> pitti, heh, no, that would be due to ubuntuone
<pitti> /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/nautilus-ubuntuone.gschema.xml
<pitti> oh, WTH
<seb128> pitti, whatever use a key from that schemas should depends on it
<pitti> "nautlius"?
<pitti> and nautilus.nautlius?
<seb128> that seems a very buggy software ;-)
<pitti> seb128: weird, why doesn't it crash here then?
<seb128> JamesTait, dpkg -l | grep ubuntuone
<chrisccoulson> glatzor, http://paste.ubuntu.com/768820/
<JamesTait> pitti: It is installed.
<chrisccoulson> it actually seems to see nothing at all :/
<glatzor> chr1sccoulson, but there haven't been any changes to aptdaemon for about two weeks
<seb128> pitti, ^ I bet it's a daily ppa or something
<pitti> JamesTait: which version do you have?
<glatzor> mvo, ping
<JamesTait> seb128, pitti: For reference, I'm on the U1 team, so I run from the U1 nightlies PPA and also have the U1 hackers private PPA.
<JamesTait> So ubuntuone-client-gnome is 3.1+r10-46~precise1
<seb128> pitti, that typo is in the .convert merged in https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client-gnome/gsd-schema/+merge/76771
<mvo> hey glatzor
<pitti> JamesTait: so that bug might be just for you then :)
 * JamesTait goes to get the .xsession-errors
<pitti> JamesTait: I updated it
<JamesTait> pitti: I think the same bug is affecting mandel, but he's also on the team. ;)
<JamesTait> Maybe worth backing out ubuntuone-client-gnome to the repo version?
<pitti> JamesTait: at least it doesn't seem to happen with current precise, yes
<glatzor> hello mvo, aptdaemon seems to not respond anymore http://paste.ubuntu.com/768820/
<JamesTait> pitti: Indeed - I just downgraded ubuntuone-client-gnome and my desktop is beautiful again.
<mandel> JamesTait, so, is there a public bug for this?
<pitti> JamesTait: so, happy typo fixing :)
<JamesTait> pitti: Oh, and ran gnome-settings-daemon
<pitti> mandel: bug 903483
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 903483 in ubuntuone-client-gnome "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in g_object_newv()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/903483
<mandel> JamesTait, do I just have to downgrade the package?
<seb128> JamesTait, to what version did you downgrade?
<JamesTait> mandel: Yes, I just did sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-client-gnome=2.0.1-0ubuntu3 and then ran gnome-settings-daemon
<JamesTait> seb128: ^^
<pitti> precise has 2.0.1-0ubuntu3
<pitti> and that's working fine
<seb128> so NOTUBUNTU
<seb128> seems lile a bug in your (u1) daily builds
<JamesTait> Looks like it, yes.
<pitti> we need to package nautlius
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
<JamesTait> A little nautlius (sic) typo.
<pitti> JamesTait: also, org.gnome.nautilus.nautilus... doesn't look right
<pitti> org.gnome.nautilus.extensions.ubuntuone seems better
<seb128> it's weird
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client-gnome/trunk has no recent commit
<seb128> nothing that could explain the bug
<JamesTait> I have to wonder if gsd couldn't be more robust against this kind of thing as well though.
<pitti> it's glib
<pitti> during development releases we get those crashes precisely to make these kinds of errors much more obvious
<pitti> otherwise they would just be hidden, forgotten, and the breakage is more suble
<pitti> such as settings not actually working
<pitti> "subtle"
<JamesTait> I'll caveat that heavily with "I know nothing about desktop development".
<pitti> well, that's upstream glib's justification
<JamesTait> :)
<pitti> and as long as we disable that assertion for the final release, I must say I fully agree
<pitti> otherwise we'll never find all those
<pitti> that error message is just about perfect
<JamesTait> Well, yes - as mandel said earlier, this is an alpha, after all.
<JamesTait> So I'm a very happy chap now then.
<mandel> yeah, I'm not surprised this happened, and the fix is easy enough :)
<mandel> ok, I'm back to work then, JamesTait pitti thx for the help!
<pitti> mandel: YW!
<JamesTait> Yep, me too.
<JamesTait> Thanks pitti, seb128. :)
<pitti> de rien
<seb128> hum, "fix"
<seb128> pitti, mandel: did you actually find where is the typo?
<seb128> trunk has no commit for a month, it's a bit weird
<pitti> seb128: I didn't look
<seb128> pitti, ok, I will let the u1 guys sort it
<mandel> seb128, let me try to take a look
<mandel> seb128, at the end of the day, I'm in the desktop team of u1 :)
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> seb128: pygobject 3.0.3 updated in pkg-gnome, but can't upload to debian yet
<pitti> seb128: do you want an upload to Ubuntu now, or is it ok on Thursday, when the whole stack (hopefully) goes to testing?
<seb128> pitti, your call, I don't "need" an update for any bug fix or particular reason out of red lines on versions ;-)
<chrisccoulson> glatzor, i tried downgrading aptdaemon btw, and the last one to work correctly on my machine is 0.43+bzr703-0ubuntu1
<chrisccoulson> 0.43+bzr712-0ubuntu1 doesn't work (including the ability to install anything from software-center)
<glatzor> chr1sccoulson, quite strange. Running from trunk works for you? bzr branch lp:aptdaemon and then sudo ./aptd -td --replace
<chrisccoulson> glatzor, ok, will try the latest trunk too
<chrisccoulson> btw,the last working revision between those 2 versions is r709
<chrisccoulson> it seems to be this one which breaks it: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aptdaemon-developers/aptdaemon/main/revision/710
<chrisccoulson> glatzor, the latest trunk is also still broken
<glatzor> thanks chr1sccoulson
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<glatzor> chr1sccoulson, I am away but will have a look at it later
<chrisccoulson> glatzor, excellent, thanks :)
<rye> hm, what if I get bold Ubuntu font in QT applications in Oneiric and Precise - bug #744812. ttf-ubuntu-font-family: 0.80-0ubuntu1+console
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 744812 in ubuntu-font-family-sources "FontConfig/Qt stack choke on Ubuntu Medium font meta-data (No medium in Inkscape and too bold in Qt apps)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744812
<pitti> seb128: btw, I have an appointment this afternoon, so if someone wants to do a meeting, could you drive it?
<glatzor> chr1sccoulson, sorry, but I cannot reproduce the error on trunk. s-c also hangs on your computer?
<seb128> pitti, sure, I can do that ;-)
<pitti> seb128: merci
<seb128> pitti, de rien ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hi glatzor
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it hangs software-center here
<glatzor> chr1sccoulson, you can also reproduce the error running from the soure repository? could be an issue with dbus activation
<chrisccoulson> glatzor, ah, are you running ubuntu or debian?
<chrisccoulson> i've just figured out that if i kill indicator-session-service, then it works ;)
<chrisccoulson> indicator-session-service seems to talk to it as soon as it comes on the bus, which seems to be the trigger for it breaking
<chrisccoulson> hah
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it works fine now i've killed that
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, does that just make it really busy right away then?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, unity hater! ;-)
<kenvandine> or do you think something is blocking?
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, no, it just seems to end up being completely unresponsive to anything
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it's all DX fault ;)
<seb128> kenvandine, well I know that glatzor said indicator-session should be updated to use the pk interface
<seb128> the way they are trying to check if updates are available is a hack because aptd wasn't providing the interfaces required to do it properly but it does in the current version
<seb128> so somebody needs to fix indicator-session
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm starting to realize that as i'm looking through the indicator-session code ;)
<kenvandine> seb128, do you know if there is already a bug filed for that? if not I'll file one
<seb128> glatzor, ^ did you file a bug about that?
<seb128> kenvandine, no bug that I know about, I asked glatzor to open one when he mentioned it but I didn't see one in my bug emails
<chrisccoulson> i'm guessing the fact that indicator-session seems to kill aptdaemon is probably still an aptdaemon bug though :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yeah, and the fact that old version don't have the issue suggest that it used to handle it better
<kenvandine> yeah, but i don't want to let it fall through the cracks
<kenvandine> i'll make sure there is one
<chrisccoulson> seb128, right. it stopped working at this change: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aptdaemon-developers/aptdaemon/main/revision/710
<seb128> kenvandine, seems like glatzor didn't open a bug, you should probably do it
<seb128> then we should talk to dx about fixing bugs ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<kenvandine> on my todo list for today... :)
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, speaking of bug fixing is my indicator bug fixed yet? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i will get to it ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm turning in to DX!
<desrt> seb128: bad upload?
<seb128> desrt, I hate glib :p
<desrt> what now?
<seb128> desrt, can't get it to build, it hangs in the testsuit every time
<chrisccoulson> hah, running the old glib was the first thing i tried when i realized aptdaemon didn't work
<desrt> it built on your machine?
<chrisccoulson> just in case ;)
<desrt> seb128: same gdbus case?
<seb128> desrt, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=glib
<seb128> desrt, no, "codegen-peer-to-peer", seems new
<seb128> on both amd64 and i386
<desrt> sigh.
<nessita> hello everyone! quick question, is there any procedure I can follow to have this package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/qt4reactor available for oneiric and natty?
<seb128> desrt, well, I built without make check there because I wanted to have it running earlier, I should do a try with make check, I just got busy with other things today
<seb128> nessita, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<seb128> nessita, hey btw ;-)
<desrt> seb128: you really need to get a backtrace one of these days :p
<chrisccoulson> is it reproducible on one of the porter boxes?
<seb128> desrt, yeah, I need to talk to lamont or somebody, I've no clue if we can get,how to get a stacktrace from a buildd
<desrt> evil gdbus.
<desrt> glad it wasn't my stuff that broke it, at least :)
<nessita> hola seb128!
<nessita> seb128: so backports is the only way? there is no way to have it in the universe repo?
<BigWhale> When you connect the camera to USB and you open it in nautilus nautilus will start making previews of all the files on the camera... is there a way to turn off this? because it hinders file transfer
<seb128> nessita, we don't add new stuff to old version usually, people who need it can get it from backport
<seb128> BigWhale, you can turn off thumbnailing but not in a specific way for cameras or some locations
<BigWhale> disturbing
<BigWhale> :/
<seb128> you can go to the nautilus preferences, turn it off, copy and then on again I guess
<nessita> seb128: ack, duly noted. Thanks!
<BigWhale> yeah, I know that. I'd love to have this per device or per folder specific
<seb128> bug #673140
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 673140 in gvfs "gvfsd-gphoto2 loads previews for all files regardless of settings in Nautilus for previewed file size" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673140
<seb128> ups, wrong bug
<seb128> BigWhale, bug #886323 for example
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 886323 in nautilus "Thumbnail Creation on Digital Camera Slows System and Crashes Nautlilus" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/886323
<seb128> nessita, yw ;-)
<seb128> but I'm pretty sure it's a duplicate of an older bug
<seb128> ricotz, btw did you get those "codegen-peer-to-peer" test hangs in your glib ppa builds?
<ricotz> seb128, yes, both tests i disabled there were leading to hangs (caused by the same reason)
<seb128> ricotz, did you report that upstream? is that specific to ppas again or does it happen locally?
<seb128> desrt, ^
<ricotz> seb128, afaik, this is the same gdbus problem
<ricotz> (havent seen it locally)
<seb128> ok
<ricotz> seb128, i have resynced totem package in gnome3-ppa
<seb128> ricotz, btw I don't get the g-c-c grid corruption bug with your ppa gtk version so I assume it has been fixed since
<seb128> ricotz, you have no idea around when it stopped for you?
<ricotz> seb128, sorry, no
<seb128> ok
<desrt> there was a dbus change that i was concerned would introduce subtle problems like this
<seb128> ricotz, "resynced"? on debian you mean?
<ricotz> pitti, could you bump these builds https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/+packages?field.name_filter=totem&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<ricotz> seb128, synced with ubuntu
<ricotz> it was base on ubuntu5
<seb128> desrt, ricotz: well the hang was random before, it happened several retries in a row on both i386 and amd64 there
<seb128> ricotz, ok, thanks
<desrt> but never locally
<ricotz> seb128, and it needed a rebuild anyway after the nautilus changes
<desrt> seb128: i'm getting really close to thinking the kernel used on the builders has some weird bug
<desrt> seb128: because this problem never happens anywhere else ever
<seb128> desrt, hum ok, "fun"
<ricotz> desrt, yeah, it is an old kernel too :\
<chrisccoulson> which kernel is it?
<ricotz> 2.6.24
<desrt> 2.6.27 or so
<desrt> oh.  even older, then
<ricotz> (at least my xorg.0.log says so ;) )
<chrisccoulson> oh, probably explains why i'm wasting my time on a porter box, where it works every time ;)
<desrt> that's 4 years old
<chrisccoulson> 2.6.32
<desrt> people weren't using threads back then like we are now
<desrt> could easily be some subtle issues there
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you try to debug that glib issue?
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i just tried it on osageorange, just on the off-chance it might hang there. but i didn't realize that the buildd kernels were even older
<desrt> plus... glib threading already found a confirmed bug in the libc... so why not the kernel? :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok
<seb128> so, anyone here again uploading gtk 3.3.4 to precise today?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i have a bunch of firefox test hangs too, and i can recreate those on the porter boxes :)
<seb128> desrt, chrisccoulson, ricotz, pitti, mterry, cyphermox: ^
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<pitti> ricotz: done
<desrt> seb128: i hear ricotz has a plan to wait until after you start building it locally and then do a PPA upload
<seb128> i.e anyone knows a good reason to wait for next year rather?
<pitti> seb128: not me
<mterry> heyo!
<pitti> I need to leave in 10 mins
<seb128> pitti, don't worry I don't ask you to do the update :p
<kenvandine> seb128, maybe
<mterry> seb128, what do you want?  peeps to test the ubuntu-desktop PPA?
<seb128> mterry, no, just asking if anyone has an object against us going with the new gtk today
<kenvandine> seb128, were you asking if we could upload it or if we already have plans to?
<pitti> so, good night everyone!
<kenvandine> no objection
<seb128> 'night pitti
<kenvandine> good night pitti
<mterry> pitti, bye!
<seb128> kenvandine, I've it ready for upload, it's in the gnome3-team ppa for a week
<seb128> well the amd64 built failed there
<mterry> seb128, I used to work in OEM, you know I'm all for pushing buttons :)
<seb128> lol
<kenvandine> mterry, lol
<seb128> ok, so let's upload that
<kenvandine> woot :)
<chrisccoulson> right, i need to pop out for a few minutes to find a new bulb for my desk lamp
<seb128> it breaks at least the gnome-control-center spacing
<chrisccoulson> it's way to dark in here
<kenvandine> it has a higher version number, it must be better!
<seb128> but that's the only issue I noticed
<seb128> but that seems to be fixed in git builds from ricotz
<seb128> so I'm not too woried about it
<ricotz> pitti, thanks
<ricotz> desrt, ;)
<ricotz> seb128, seems like the archive was in a bad state for the totem precise-amd64 build, do you know who can bump the build again?
<seb128> ricotz, https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-buildd-admins
<seb128> the people in this team
<ricotz> seb128, thanks
<seb128> ricotz, yw
<seb128> bryceh, chrisccoulson, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_, tkamppeter, pedro_, desrt, agateau, Sweetshark: it's meeting time
<ogra_> rickspencer3, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchiveAdministration#Archive_days
<seb128> does anyone has a topic or something to discuss?
<ogra_> see the schedule
<cyphermox> o/
<seb128> ogra_, wrong nick
<kenvandine> hey
<ogra_> yeah, sorry rick
<kenvandine> nothing from me
<ogra_> ricotz, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchiveAdministration#Archive_days see the schedule
<seb128> ogra_, and archive admins can't bump builds scores
<Riddell> hi
<ogra_> oh, crap i always mix these up :(
<cyphermox> seb128: well, it's simple; planning to upload NetworkManager soon, but waiting for a transition in Debian, though I just might have it synced from experimental and do the build-deps fixes to the 10 or so packages that need it myself
<cyphermox> (it == libnl3)
<seb128> cyphermox, we are in sync with Debian now?
<seb128> thanks for the notice
<cyphermox> seb128: not NM, though it's close enough
<seb128> on the same line I updated gtk to the unstable serie, I hope it's not going to create any issue for what others are doing
<seb128> cyphermox, ok
<cyphermox> seb128: libnl3: we mostly are, and will be with 3.2.3, since the patch we carry was from upstream
<cyphermox> (and I did most of the packaging work for 3.2.3, I know it works on Ubuntu)
<chrisccoulson> back
<chrisccoulson> and can't stop sneezing!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you got a cold?
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks for the update?
<seb128> did anybody else had any topic?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i hope not, but it does feel like it
<chrisccoulson> i could do without being ill again :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, tonight for you hot tea and early sleep then! ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> "early sleep", what's that? :)
<seb128> desrt, there?
<desrt> yup
<seb128> desrt, ok, so somewhat the new glib makes the build hang every single time, I got somebody from #is trying to get a stacktrace
<desrt> thanks
<seb128> desrt, do you know if attaching gdb to the hanging process will be enough to get the debug symbols?
<seb128> i.e will it try to use the local library or the system one?
<desrt> it should be smart enough
<seb128> ok
<seb128> let's see, he's trying to get the infos
<seb128> desrt, but we got it 3 times in a row on amd64 and i386 so at least it's consistent and less racy with the new version ;-)
<desrt> seb128: i have a patch that you can try to revert :)
<desrt> (although i think that another test may begin to deadlock if you do so)
<seb128> desrt, well I can abuse the ppa builders for testing
<chrisccoulson> perhaps our porter boxes should be the same environment as the buildd's :)
<desrt> seb128: this is the one i'm suspicious about: http://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=70dacf83d23ed468ff60972fd166769482d7195f
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<desrt> seb128: unfortunately, that was introduced to solve a deadlock elsewhere
<desrt> seb128: the menumodel exporter, iirc
<desrt> seb128: so better disable those tests if you revert that patch :)
<desrt> (and i wouldn't consider the resulting glib to be usable... i'm just saying that you could test a theory this way)
<seb128> desrt, bt is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/769405/ I've asked a t a a bt
<desrt> ya.  not so helpful, that one :)
<desrt> "oh look.  it looks like every program ever." :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> desrt, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/769408/ still doesn't seem useful? :-(
<seb128> desrt, ?
<desrt> seb128: i see it and i'm inclined to agree
<seb128> desrt, is there anything else he could get?
<chrisccoulson> would getting the test to set G_DBUS_DEBUG=all in its environment help you get a better idea of where it stops working?
<chrisccoulson> it would dump a lot of information to the build log
<desrt> seb128: a core and a tarball? :)
<desrt> (of the build directory)
<desrt> at least we have some kind of vaguely clues now
<desrt> *vague
<seb128> desrt, lol, what else do you think you would get from it?
<desrt> seb128: i don't know
<desrt> seb128: but after i start digging in, i might
<seb128> desrt, do we? it's stucked in a poll() how is that useful?
<desrt> seb128: oh.  you're right.
<desrt> that second thread is the dbus worker thread
<desrt> i was hoping that it would be some testcase thread stuck in a maincontext iteration that i could look closer at :p
<seb128> desrt, would chrisccoulson's G_DBUS_DEBUG=all suggestion be of any use?
<desrt> it certainly wouldn't hurt
<desrt> i'd turn it down to =message though
<desrt> and try only to do it for that one test
<desrt> otherwise the log is going to be a monster
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> would be a good launchpad stress test? :p
<chrisccoulson> i did have a test hang that ended up stuck in a tight loop printing the same message to the console
<chrisccoulson> filling the disk up quite quickly :)
<seb128> desrt, I think I will not ask for a dump and tarball, I wasted enough of your time on it, if that's really a kernel issue I think we should just comment the testcases hitting it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you seem to have some experience in stressing out the buildds ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, they hate me
<desrt> seb128: i'm going to take a look at the testcase to see if i can find any obvious races there
<chrisccoulson> they would hate me even more if i maintained libreoffice :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, if you made me build firefox daily I would hate you as well :p
<desrt> another issue could be that the builders are more heavily loaded
<desrt> so things get scheduled differently and some race happens
<chrisccoulson> i'm wondering whether to set up a hardy install in virtualbox :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, stop it, you have enough to do ;-)
<seb128> like you could fix my indicator bug :p
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> or the tb spam indicator bug
<seb128> or g-s-d ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i can fix that after feature freeze can't i? ;)
<seb128> or make the scrollbars
<seb128> or
<seb128> will stop there :p
<chrisccoulson> right, i'm moving my laptop downstairs
<chrisccoulson> i might get cut off when i undock and my session freezes ;)
<chrisccoulson> it worked :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ;-)
<seb128> desrt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/769429/
<seb128> desrt, the amd64 hang, seems similar to the previous one which was i386
<desrt> seb128: thanks for the attempts
<seb128> desrt, yw, sorry it's not useful
<seb128> desrt, strace says
<seb128> " Process 3126 attached with 2 threads - interrupt to quit
<seb128>  [pid  3126] restart_syscall(<... resuming interrupted call ...> <unfinished ...>
<seb128>  [pid  3150] restart_syscall(<... resuming interrupted call ...> <unfinished ...>"
<desrt> no surprise there.  that's what it says when you connect it in the middle of a poll() call :)
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> desrt, but I'm out of ideas :p
<desrt> tell lamont to kill the build, then
<seb128> desrt, well I guess I will just do an upload commenting the other testcase and ask them to stop the builds
<desrt> seb128: sounds like a good course of action
<seb128> desrt, thanks and sorry for wasting your time
<desrt> seb128: i could say the same :)
<seb128> ;-)
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF TheMuso bryceh hey guys...meeting time. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-12-13
<jasoncwarner_> please be sure to update the wiki and add agenda items, if any
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell just mentioned time for meeting...add your items to wiki and agenda items if you have any
 * TheMuso has done so.
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i've just set up a precise chroot on a hardy install ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, \o/
<chrisccoulson> i wonder what will happen
<chrisccoulson> need to get everything installed in the chroot now
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: Why would you do that?
<chrisccoulson> TheMuso, seeing if i can get glib tests to hang
<RAOF> Aaah.
<jasoncwarner_> FYI RAOF TheMuso bryceh and robert_ancell , no agenda items so moving on from meeting. :)
<robert_ancell> \o/
<RAOF> :)
<TheMuso> Cool.
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: aaaaah.
<RAOF> To colord, QA testing, and figuring out why all my technology suddenly hates me!
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, first thing to install in the chroot - bash-completion!
<chrisccoulson> and vim!
<TheMuso> lol
<chrisccoulson> wow, my laptop is using 42W with virtualbox running
<seb128> hum, dsl disconnect
<RAOF> Mmm, toasty warm!
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<robert_ancell> seb128, hello
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, yeah, it's starting to burn my leg
<seb128> robert_ancell, guess you didn't get what I was saying when I disconnected?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, got glib building now ;)
<seb128> robert_ancell, I wanted to point bug #902698
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 902698 in lightdm "lightdm crashed with SIGSEGV in check_stopped()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/902698
<seb128> robert_ancell, it's collecting some precise dups, it's a bit weird since lightdm didn't change there?
<seb128> robert_ancell, dunno if that's due to the new glib or something but if you could check today?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, great ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, will have a look
<seb128> robert_ancell, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=666129
<ubot2> Gnome bug 666129 in build "the testsuit is hanging in gdbus tests" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's the upstream bug if you want to add infos
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> fingers crossed it hangs here
<chrisccoulson> there's still no guarantee ;)
<seb128> bug #870297 is weird
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 870297 in lightdm "Lightdm logins not being logged in wtmp" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870297
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i think i'm going to have to look for my charger
<chrisccoulson> i can normally go a whole evening in the lounge without it, but not tonight
<seb128> lol
<seb128> go glib go ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, I have no idea about the wtmp stuff
<chrisccoulson> having a SSD and 8GB of RAM really helps when running a VM :)
<chrisccoulson> this is the first time i've used virtualbox on my new hardware, and it's much faster than i'm used to
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> ok, time to call it a day
<seb128> see you tomorrow ;-)
<chrisccoulson> desrt, i got a test hang outside of the buildd!
<chrisccoulson> (different test though)
<chrisccoulson> gdbus/delivery-in-thread
<desrt> i start to wonder if it's gdbus itself that's broken
<desrt> rather than just a test here or there
<chrisccoulson> desrt, this is in a precise chroot with the hardy kernel series from the buildd btw
<chrisccoulson> i just did a minimal server install to try it out :)
<desrt> oh.  interesting!
<desrt> so we can rule out the load of the buildd as a factor
<desrt> seems quite related to kernel version, then
<desrt> so here are the items on my list of things we do differently on newer kernels:
<desrt>  - eventfd instead of pipes
<desrt>  - o_cloexec as a parameter to pipe2 and various other fd-creating calls
<desrt>  - futexes (would impact arm, but those have been the same on intel since before 2.6.24)
<desrt> it's quite possible that gmaincontext is to blame and the gdbus tests are the ones that fail all the time because of how heavily they use threads
<desrt> it could also be that the kernel has a race between an event being delivered to a pipe just as poll() is starting in a different thread
<desrt> *shrug*
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-12-14
<chrisccoulson> desrt, not sure if i'm chasing a red herring here, but what seems to happen in the test which hangs here is:
<chrisccoulson> 1) Main thread creates a main loop
<chrisccoulson> 2) Main thread starts another thread
<chrisccoulson> 3) Main thread runs its main loop
<chrisccoulson> 4) Second thread runs and then quits the first threads main loop
<chrisccoulson> but what happens here is the second thread calls g_main_loop_quit on the first threads main loop before the first thread starts running it
<chrisccoulson> at least that's what i think happens here ;)
<desrt> chrisccoulson: so that's unsupported
<desrt> you can only call g_main_loop_quit() and expect it to work if you know g_main_loop_run() has already started
<chrisccoulson> i'm just going to try and verify that by making the second thread sleep for a little while
<desrt> chrisccoulson: what test are you looking at?
<desrt> uhh
<desrt> well isn't that as plain as day
<chrisccoulson> desrt, http://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/tree/gio/tests/gdbus-threading.c#n229
<desrt> chrisccoulson: you're right.  this is a VERY obvious bug
<chrisccoulson> heh :-)
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if that's repeated throughout the gdbus tests? :/
<desrt> probably...
<desrt> i'll talk to david tomorrow about it
<desrt> thanks for the digging :)
<chrisccoulson> heh, no problem :)
<desrt> i wonder why this only seems to be hit with older kernel versions
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm still a bit confused by that
<chrisccoulson> i'm just going to try a sleep in there just to make sure there's not something else happening
<chrisccoulson> desrt, ok, a 1 second delay in the second thread fixes it :)
<chrisccoulson> so that seems fairly conclusive for that particular test
<desrt> chrisccoulson: and 1 second delay in the first thread, no doubt, causes it to go to 100% failing
<chrisccoulson> it was failing 100% before here, but i can try that to make sure it's still 100% failing :)
<desrt> glad to know that it's just poorly written tests and not actual bugs :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> right, i should probably sleep for a bit now. i'll take a look at some of the other hangs tomorrow just to make sure that they're similar issues :)
<desrt> chrisccoulson: funny thing is, i don't think this mainloop needs to exist at all
<desrt> chrisccoulson: i'm going to try replacing it with a condition variable
<desrt> chrisccoulson: goodnight
<desrt> chrisccoulson: if you're still here, i have a patch for you to test
<desrt> chrisccoulson: and, indeed, this problem looks quite pervasive.  once we clean it up, i suspect we'll see an end to gdbus test hangs :)
<pitti> good morning
<RAOF> Warghafl.  "Technology doesn't work for Chris" day is becoming tiresome.
 * micahg wonders if Garfield hates Wednesdays down under
<rodrigo_> morning
<glatzor> morning mvo and chr1sccoulson
<pitti> hey rodrigo_, how are you?
<pitti> glatzor: guten Morgen
<rodrigo_> hi pitti
<glatzor> chr1sccoulson, could you please test aptdaemon trunk, It could have been a race of several simulate calls to the same transaction. this should be fixed in trunk
<glatzor> morning pitti!
<glatzor> morning rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi glatzor
<glatzor> rodrigo_, you are still working on installing language packs using the packagekit interface?
<rodrigo_> glatzor, yes
<mvo> hey glatzor! how is it going?
<glatzor> mvo, fine! thanks, yourself?
<chrisccoulson> hi glatzor, will try that in a bit
<chrisccoulson> thanks!
<glatzor> rodrigo_, do you already have got any prototype?
<glatzor> rodrigo_, you want to use InstallResources of the session interface and providing a corresponding WhatProvides type on the system service?
<rodrigo_> glatzor, I have an implementation, almost done
<mvo> glatzor: good, thanks!
<rodrigo_> glatzor, only using WhatProvides
<glatzor> rodrigo_, the implementation only affects the packagekit daemon, but not the backends right?
<rodrigo_> glatzor, the backends also
<glatzor> rodrigo_, do you have got a public branch?
<rodrigo_> glatzor, not yet
<rodrigo_> glatzor, will be public soon
<glatzor> rodrigo_, you have written the implementation for aptcc?
<pitti> rodrigo_: btw, do you already have an API to call for giving you the list of packages for a particular language, or just an API that does that by itself?
<rodrigo_> glatzor, not yet
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, just WhatProvides("locale", "es")
<pitti> rodrigo_: and that returns a list of packages?
<glatzor> rodrigo_, since I landed the apt backend again, I could assist you. since we also need to get the stuff into aptdaemon
<pitti> rodrigo_: that's in PK or aptdaemon?
<pitti> ... API
<pitti> (I figure it will actually be aptdaemon in either case)
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes
<pitti> rodrigo_: ok, while logically correct, that didn't answer it for me fully :)
<pitti> rodrigo_: is that a new PK API, or an aptdaemon specific API?
<rodrigo_> pitti, PK API, implemented in all backends
<pitti> ah, nice
<pitti> rodrigo_: so in the aptdaemon PK shim that's the place where we could land the replacement for check-language-support?
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes
<pitti> cool, thanks!
<glatzor> rodrigo_, how do you get the corresponding packages?
<rodrigo_> glatzor, check-lamg-support
<glatzor> rodrigo_, so do you plan to mote check-lang-support to a separate python module? it is currently part of language-selector, right?
<pitti> glatzor: yes, that's my plan
<pitti> glatzor: rather, I want to reimplement it
<rodrigo_> yes, part of language-selector
<pitti> glatzor: I only want to keep /usr/share/language-selector/data/pkg_depends
<pitti> glatzor: and reimplemnt the horribly complicated l-s code with a simple script which just parses pkg_depends and gives you the matches
<pitti> glatzor: in an aptdaemon environment, where you (presumaby) have a current apt Cache object already this should be really fast
<pitti> but for now we could just call the script, of course
<pitti> unfortunately I don't have time to work on this in December, have my hands full with the stable+1 stuff
<pitti> I can resume this in Jan
<rodrigo_> pitti, I'll try to do it
 * pitti is fixing upgarde bugs like mad
<glatzor> pitti, I could also have a look at it
<pitti> glatzor: if you want, that'd be great
<pitti> glatzor: having this in aptdaemon will probably also make it easy to install missing langpacks if you install an additional application
<pitti> glatzor: like you install a KDE app on GNOME, it should pull in language-pack-kde-XX
<pitti> it's the same logic and pkg_depends data
<glatzor> pitti, I would set a new project python-languagesupport that could be reused by packagekit apt backend and aptdaemon
<glatzor> set up
<pitti> glatzor: that, or we re-use language-selector
<glatzor> pitti, the guy of language selector should go away?
<pitti> glatzor: I guess the API could allow passing an apt.Cache object which it uses if not None
<glatzor> gui
<glatzor> also fine
<pitti> glatzor: for efficiency
<pitti> glatzor: yes, the GNOME one anyway; Kubuntu might still want to keep it
<rodrigo_> glatzor, but apt pk backend is in C, not sure it can call a python module
<glatzor> rodrigo_, the aptcc backend is writtin c++. but I revived the apt backend some weeks ago
<rodrigo_> glatzor, ah ok
<seb128> hey
<glatzor> rodrigo_, this allows to push changes (e.g. new roles) to packagekit and also providing an implementation in a backend
<seb128> sorry I'm late(r that usual) today ;-)
<glatzor> morning seb128
<rodrigo_> hi seb128
<seb128> hey glatzor, rodrigo_
<seb128> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<seb128> did you sleep this night? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, good thanks. a bit tired
<chrisccoulson> late night last night ;)
<chrisccoulson> got to the bottom of your glib hangs though!
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> oh?
<seb128> did you talk about it with desrt or other upstreams? what is it?!
<chrisccoulson> seb128, did you see desrt's comments on the bug report?
<seb128> no, going through my mails now, looking
<chrisccoulson> the tests are racy by design ;)
<seb128> so it's not our kernel?
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't look like it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you try his patch?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, not yet, but it will fix it for that specific test. we proved quite conclusively that the second thread runs to completion before the first thread runs its main loop :)
<chrisccoulson> but it seems there are buggy cases in other tests too
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yeah, and there are only 2 buggy tests
<seb128> well we ever had hangs in only 2 tests
<seb128> so it's half the job done :p
<seb128> pitti, hey
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> pitti, how are you?
<pitti> seb128: cursing at upgrades :)
<seb128> pitti, how much did I break the world with the new gtk2,3 and glib?
<pitti> seb128: not at all so far, if you don't count the massive armel buildd lag and thus having uninstallable armel desktops for half a day :) (not your fault)
<seb128> pitti, ok, good ;-)
<pitti> well, I haven't restarted my session after this morning's dist-upgrade
<pitti> (*nnng* hours of dist-upgrades in kvm running)
<seb128> ok, well runtime should be fine
<seb128> pitti, do you get bug #408903 on your laptop?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 408903 in linux "Thinkpad T400s, T410s, T410, T510 & W510 microphone mute button does not work" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408903
<seb128> pitti, recent comment suggest the x220 get the bug as well
<seb128> pitti, do you think that's something worth targetting for this cycle?
<pitti> seb128: hm, I don't know; I wasn't aware that I had a mic mute button
<seb128> pitti, don't bother, I noticed because he got a few "I get that bug too" comments today but reading the backlog it's really a side feature and even windows doesn't support it without a special driver
<seb128> so seems like rather a feature request than an easy bug fix
<seb128> closing the tab ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I'm happy to have a look at the bug, if we can easily fix it in the udev keymaps
<pitti> but wouldn't spend too much time on it
<seb128> pitti, see comment #30
<seb128> pitti, they suggest a small udev "script"
<seb128> but that seems rather an hack that a proper fix
<pitti> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/hotplug/udev.git;a=commitdiff;h=6e3b1694a4dea049591af1f089adce327bf6a542
<pitti> right, it's a hack
<pitti> #define KEY_MICMUTE             248     /* Mute / unmute the microphone */
<pitti> but this exists now
<pitti> so we should update udev to actually use it
<pitti> that was added only fairly recently, though (linux 3.0)
<chrisccoulson> right, time to debug the next glib test hang :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, bug #904114 is yours!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 904114 in gnome-control-center "Facebook game "Heroes of Neverwinter" crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/904114
<pitti> seb128: bug assigned to me, thanks for pointing out
<seb128> chrisccoulson, why do people keep assigning your bugs to GNOME :p
<seb128> pitti, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it's ok. it's a flash plugin crash, which means i'll just close it anyway :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well I reassigned to firefox so feel free to do it ;-)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> users... one complain that he added '000C'  chars in a source file to make the printer jump pages and that gedit render them as a square with the hex code and print that square rather than jumping pages as it should
<pitti> oh, gedit isn't feeding in a new screen page?
<pitti> we should so totally fix that
<pitti> quick, teach gedit about pages!
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> pitti, well it's also not sending it the printer but printing the hex code square glyph on the page, which is what the guy complain about (he said it's ok for screen rendering to not respect the page jump, how nice of him) ;-)
<pitti> YAFIYGI *shrug*
<RAOF> Hey pitti!  Care to sponsor a colord upload to Debian? :)
<pitti> RAOF: sure! toss me the .dsc?
<seb128> RAOF, hey
<RAOF> You can grab it from alioth git if you like, or I can find somewhere to stash the .dsc.
<RAOF> seb128: Hey, ho!
<seb128> RAOF, how are you? thanks for doing the update ;-)
<pitti> RAOF: git sounds fine
<RAOF> seb128: I'm a bit frustrated; today has been plagued with crazily broken computers.  Laptops which no longer POST, laptops which boot fine until I try and connect them to the network, laptops which hard lock every hour or so…
<seb128> urg
<chrisccoulson> seb128, https://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/596e3eca4196
<chrisccoulson> that fixes the thunderbird cursor bug :)
<RAOF> pitti: http://anonscm.debian.org/git/collab-maint/colord.git/ - you'll need to uscan down the tarball, because pristine-tar doesn't handle xz.
<seb128> chrisccoulson, \o/ (that seems hackish)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it's no worse than how it worked before ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the mozilla products code scares me in many ways :p
<chrisccoulson> (ie, xcursor mapping a hash of mozilla's bitmap to an animated cursor)
<RAOF> seb128: No problem on the colord update; it's something that I should have done anyway. :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it wasn't mozilla who decided to do it like that. they just created a bitmap cursor because X didn't have a standard cursor for what they wanted
<chrisccoulson> then someone decided it would be a good idea to map the bitmap to a themed pointer ;)
<pitti> RAOF: uh, no pristine-tar branch in there?
<pitti> RAOF: how do you build it?
<RAOF> pitti: uscan --download-current-version?
<pitti> RAOF: I only see "master", "ubuntu", and "upstream" branches
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I see ;-)
<pitti> RAOF: ah, you don't use git-buildpackage?
<pitti> RAOF: ok
<RAOF> pitti: pristine-tar still doesn't understand xz, so I can't have a pristine-tar branch.
<seb128> chrisccoulson, so it's going to be fixed in tb 10 or will you backport that before?
<pitti> RAOF: err, what? we use that for upower and friends
<RAOF> Unless pristine-tar has suddenly grown the ability to import .tar.xz.
<RAOF> Oh, it *has* grown the ability to import .tar.xz?
<pitti> well, not "suddenly", but it wasn't too long ago indeed
 * RAOF adds a pristine-tar branch to colord.
<chrisccoulson> seb128, we'll backport it
<chrisccoulson> seb128, http://vektor-sigma.livejournal.com/1137.html
<chrisccoulson> there's the history of it btw ;)
<seb128> \o/
<pitti> pristine-tar: successfully generated /home/martin/debian/pkg-utopia/build-area/upower_0.9.14.orig.tar.xz
<pitti> RAOF: ^
<Laney> I thought it always supported it, but without doing any pristine-tar magic
<Laney> i.e. look at the size of the .delta
<RAOF> Last time I tried it threw up its hands and exploded.
<pitti> Laney: ah, heh
<pitti> Laney: so yes, cheating, but at least the tools work :)
<Laney> indeed
<RAOF> pitti: Have a pristine-tar branch.
<pitti> RAOF: ah, did it the old uscan/debuild -S way now, but thanks! good for next time
<pitti> one thing that git-buildpackage could really learn from bzr-builddeb is "bd-do"
<Laney> isn't that a merge mode thing?
<pitti> yes
<pitti> but incredibly handy for doing Debian uploads
<RAOF> Really?  I only ever use that with non-full-source branches, and all my git branches are full source.
<Laney> not seen git-buildpackage used in merge mode
<pitti> bzr bd-do, then dchroot, dpkg-buildpackage
<pitti> anyway, not a biggie
<pitti> I just don't have all the git/bzr stuff in my unstable dchroot
<pitti> RAOF: tl;dr: uploaded
<Laney> I have export-dir in my ~/.gbp.conf and then git-buildpackage -S; cd ../build-area; sbuild -d unstable ...
<pitti> right
<Laney> you can run into occasional differences when building the source package though, indeed (I suppose that's your point)
<pitti> RAOF: btw, you should move the gir to Section: introspection
<RAOF> pitti: Certainly; queued for next upload.
<pitti> seb128: in fact, for the micmute thing, we already have the keymap in precise
<pitti> so I closed the udev task
<seb128> pitti, ok, so it's already fixed?
<pitti> seb128: well, at least the keymap; no idea whether gnome-settings-daemon actually reacts to KEY_MICMUTE
<pitti> (and whether X.org translates KEY_MICMUTE into an XF86_somethinglikemicmute event
<pitti> RAOF: hah, what the override disparity says :)
<ricotz> seb128, hey, hmm, when i am trying to do merge proposals they arent picked up ;)
<seb128> ricotz, where?
<ricotz> the missing dependency for glib
<ricotz> this got fixed, but without the proper version
<seb128> ricotz, yeah, I forgot about it in the glib upload screwups I did
<seb128> i.e uploaded to the archive instead of the ppa, the tests hangs, etc
<seb128> ricotz, I did think about it after getting to bed and seems like infinity fixed it during the night his way
<seb128> ricotz, sorry about that
<ricotz> seb128, alright, but still it should be libpcre3-dev (>= 8.11)
<seb128> I wonder why version doesn't pick your merge request btw
<seb128> ricotz, ok, I will fix that with the next upload
<ricotz> seb128, ok
<rickspencer3> seb128, you're supposed to have global menus in Unity 2d, right?
<nessita> hello everyone!
<seb128> rickspencer3, yes
<seb128> hey nessita, how are you?
<rickspencer3> thanks seb128
<rickspencer3> hola nessita
<nessita> seb128: pretty good, you?
<nessita> hola rickspencer3 :-)
<seb128> nessita, I'm good thanks ;-)
<nessita> sponsoring question: if a given person started a package sponsorship and requested some fixes, once I pushed those, shall I wait for that same person to review them again, or could I ask to the patch pilot of the day to re-review?
<geser> nessita: I would ask the person if he wants to re-review again (I doubt many reviewers subscribe to branches they review to get notified of updates)
<seb128> nessita, doesn't hurt to ping again the first sponsor but it doesn't hurt to ping the patch pilot of the day either
<seb128> nessita, I personally tend to comment on quite some stuff when I'm piloting but often don't subscribe or follow up later
<nessita> seb128, geser: nice, thanks :-)
<seb128> nessita, what do you need sponsored?
<nessita> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/precise/magicicada/magicicada-0.4.1/+merge/84558 I specially was interested in something that the first sponsor mentioned, regarding the debian/compat version. I used 7 because the doc said so, but apparently is not the latest
<seb128> nessita, that guide is outdated, micahg is right on the review, man debhelper and look for compat
<seb128> nessita, that's the canonical reference
<seb128> nessita, current "stable" is 8 and there is a devel 9
<nessita> seb128: ok, so should I migrate to 8 then, right?
<seb128> nessita, yes
<nessita> seb128: ok, I will change that and push
<rodrigo_> is it safe to dist-upgrade to precise now?
<seb128> micahg, btw kov (debian webkit maintainer and part of upstream) say they don't plan to drop gtk2 support yet
<rodrigo_> (lready did it on my laptop, but want to do it on my desktop now)
<seb128> rodrigo_, should be yes
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, thanks
<seb128> yw
<nessita> seb128: what did you mean by the canonical reference? the packaging guide (http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/debian-dir-overview.html), under Aditional Resources, is pointing to look the http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/dother.en.html for further info, so I'm a little confused
<seb128> nessita, well, those are packaging guide, not developer references documentation
<seb128> nessita, they get outdated, nobody promise that the guide is always covering the most recent revision of the specs
<nessita> seb128: right, I understand. So, what is the canonical reference you mentioned? I'd love to read that
<seb128> nessita, debhelper is where the compat level are implemented
<seb128> nessita, "man debhelper"
<ricotz> seb128, i havent looked into it, but what is up with the conflict of libgail-common with libgnome2-0?
<seb128> nessita, see COMPATABILITY LEVELS there
<nessita> seb128: ah, so by "canonical reference" you meant the man pages ;-) (I did not got that part)
<seb128> nessita, yeah sorry
<seb128> ricotz, it's coming from Debian to ensure libgnome is upgraded to a multiarch version
<ricotz> ok, i see
<seb128> ricotz, so I guess somebody should merge libgnome on Debian
<seb128> ricotz, is that creating any issue?
<seb128> do we still have anything standard using libgnome?
<ricotz> seb128, the libgnome2 mono bindings using it
<seb128> well I didn't notice there but tomboy doesn't depend on that
<ricotz> so maybe banshee is suffering
<seb128> ricotz, do you want to merge libgnome? ;-) I can sponsor it!
<ogra_> seb128, hmm, system setting has two ways to start it here in my brandnew precise install ... one from the little gear menu on the top right, the other from the launcher ... if i start it from the launcher there seems to be a huge gap between the single rows (like 400px white space between each row) while when starting from the menu it looks fine
<seb128> ogra_, no, the spacing is buggy and random between launches
<ogra_> any idea why that is ?
<ricotz> seb128, i guess the goal would be to get in sync here
<ogra_> ah
<seb128> ogra_, nothing to do with the location, it's a bug with the new gtk, will be fixed in the next version
<ogra_> funny, seems to be reliable here
<ricotz> seb128, i will take a look
<seb128> ricotz, we probably can't since it has some gconf keys for default applications (though that's being deprecated)
<seb128> ogra_, well for me it doesn't depend of the location, using the session menu I got the lot of spacing 3 times and that a compacted grid with the titles screwed on the next try
<seb128> ogra_, well anyway that is fixed with the daily gtk build, I just didn't manage to figure which one of the 150 commits fixed it and I didn't want to spend time on that
<seb128> ogra_, so it will be buggy until the next update
<seb128> it's only cosmetic the search works and you can scroll down after the white space
<ogra_> it is proper (with some grabage between the lines) when i use it from the menu ... and its reliable broken from the launcher
<ogra_> though the system i use has very slow IO (arm)
<ogra_> so the different time it takes to start might have some influence
<seb128> ogra_, could be racy, anyway what I said, it's not important enough that I want to figure what commit to backport rather than to wait for the next tarball (due next week)
<ogra_> but if its known i'll just wait and not add another bug :)
<seb128> ricotz, thanks
<ogra_> hmm, but thatz doesnt solve my initial issue actually
<dpm> hi pitti, I set up the schedule for language pack exports and builds yesterday, as per https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule - would you mind double-checking the cron tab for the builds to make sure everything is ok?
<ogra_> where the heck do i configure font sizes etc ... its not in appearance anymore
<seb128> ogra_, in the a11y panel
<seb128> using the zoom
<ogra_> oh my
<ogra_> how intuitive :P
<seb128> yeah...
<ogra_> erm ...
<seb128> well not the zoom but you have a text combo
<ogra_> right big small and normal
<ogra_> not what i was after
<seb128> yeah, no other choice in GNOME3
<ogra_> oh my
<seb128> you can always use gnome-tweak-tools or ubuntu-tweaks
<ogra_> or dconf-editor i guess
<pitti> dpm: thanks, it looks fine (already ponged this morning)
<dpm> pitti, ah, cool, I hadn't seen the reply, sorry
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<seb128> hum
<seb128> bug #904239 is weird
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 904239 in nautilus "nautilos can not open. Could not register the application: Method `DescribeAll' returned type `(a(savbav))', but expected `(a{s(bgav)})'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/904239
<seb128> did anyone see a similar issue? I wonder what could lead to that
 * Sweetshark just loves how his box aways need 2-4 boot attempts to get a desktop because of this degraded RAID mess.
<seb128> urg
<seb128> Sweetshark, btw I assigned you a libreoffice bug ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: keep in line behind the rest of the >700 open bugs ;)
<seb128> Sweetshark, well that one is adding 2 mimetypes to the libreoffice-impress.desktop, should be trivial
<seb128> i.e it's a one liner
<Sweetshark> seb128: k
<seb128> Sweetshark, the desktop doesn't claim supporting the slideshow types
<seb128> Sweetshark, bug #904212
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 904212 in libreoffice "File-roller is associated with .ppsx files instead of LibreOffice Impress" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/904212
<seb128> Sweetshark, I've added the details in a comment
<Sweetshark> seb128: yes, looks simple enough. I am usually rather reluctant with having assigned bugs that I have not started on yet, but this one qualifies ;)
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks ;-)
<ricotz> seb128, http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/libgnome/ , but i guess you like a branch more
<seb128> ricotz, vcs is better but I can deal with a source if required ;-)
<ricotz> take the source ;)
<ricotz> is there an autoimport?
<seb128> ricotz, ok, I will use the source
<ricotz> i mean on launchpad for source uploads which arent in a branch yet
<seb128> ricotz, well we use debian dir only ~ubuntu-desktop/libgnome/ubuntu
<ricotz> one sec
<chrisccoulson> oh, my, the gdbus/codegen-peer-to-peer test hang is another really obvious threading bug
<chrisccoulson> desrt ^^
<chrisccoulson> will comment on the bug ;)
<ricotz> seb128, i will push one
<seb128> ricotz, thanks
<seb128> ricotz, btw desrt and chrisccoulson debugged,are debugging the gdbus test hangs
<seb128> ricotz, they are not kernel bugs but bugs in the test ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, way to go! ;-)
<ricotz> seb128, oh, interesting
<seb128> ricotz, I got the is people to get a stacktrace and debug output from a stucked build yesterday and opened a bug, desrt and chrisccoulson picked from there ;-)
<ricotz> nice!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, btw did you manage to get the hang in your karmic vm environment at the end?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'm using a hardy vm and a precise pbuilder
<chrisccoulson> it seems to be working quite well for debugging these issues :)
<seb128> lol
<ricotz> seb128, lp:~ricotz/libgnome/ubuntu
<chrisccoulson> s/pbuilder/chroot/
<seb128> ricotz, thanks
<ricotz> seb128, but this is probably the more intersting diff http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/libgnome/libgnome-debian.debdiff
<chrisccoulson> seb128, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=666129#c9
<seb128> ricotz, thanks, look good, I will change banshee to rhythmbox since that's we use
<ubot2> Gnome bug 666129 in build "the testsuit is hanging in gdbus tests" [Normal,New]
<chrisccoulson> that's a really silly bug ;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> indeed
<chrisccoulson> 1 more to go now :)
<chrisccoulson> it took quite a while to actually reproduce this one today for some reason. not sure what changed since yesterday ;)
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> the sound-settings window is like 4000px high here
<ogra_> (which is a bit unfortunate on a 1024x600 screen)
<seb128> right, the new gtk screen the geometry calculation in the control center in some way
<chrisccoulson> yay, no hang now \o/
<ogra_> hmm, must be way more than 4000
<seb128> chrisccoulson, \o/, maybe you will get a patch reviewed by the GNOME guys and commited ;-)
<ogra_> i'm alt+moving it since 5 min now
<seb128> ogra_, stop rambling there ;-)
 * ogra_ just wants to get to the sound test buttons :/
<seb128> try closing it and running it again
<ogra_> which i assume are still at the bottom
<seb128> it's random
<seb128> it's bound to work on another try
<ogra_> ha! that worked
<seb128> ;-)
<ogra_> no sound test at the bottom ?
<ogra_> ah, in the hw tab
<ricotz> seb128, my wlan disconnected
<seb128> ricotz, <seb128> ricotz, thanks, look good, I will change banshee to rhythmbox since that's we use
<seb128> I just said that
<ricotz> seb128, hmm, i  putting in rhythmbox
<seb128> thanks
<ricotz> yeah, just noticed that too
<ricotz> seb128, ok, so go ahead and change it
<seb128> ricotz, ok
<ricotz> seb128, what is the number of the nautlis glib bug?
<ogra> eryay
<ricotz> *nautilus
<chrisccoulson> oh, actually, the test we figured out yesterday that desrt has a patch for is the other one which was hanging on the buildd
<chrisccoulson> i didn't think it was for some reason
<chrisccoulson> which means we've figured out both of them then
<chrisccoulson> unless there are any more which have hung in the past?
<chrisccoulson> seb128^
<ricotz> chr1sccoulson, great
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, ^
<desrt> chrisccoulson: oh wow
<desrt> chrisccoulson: that bug is even more impressively bad than the mainloop one
<chrisccoulson> desrt, did you see my comments on the bug?
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<desrt> chrisccoulson: but i'm sure it's a bug due to the old kernel!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no, that were only those 2
<seb128> desrt, hey
<desrt> seb128: hey
<seb128> desrt, our kernels are special GNOME haters ones ;-)
<chrisccoulson> do our buildd's only have 1 core?
<desrt> seb128: after some digging by ccc last night, we find out the cause of all of these deadlocks
<seb128> ricotz, what nautilus glib? the signature thing?
<desrt> realllllly poorly written code :)
<seb128> bug #904239
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 904239 in nautilus "nautilus can not open. Could not register the application: Method `DescribeAll' returned type `(a(savbav))', but expected `(a{s(bgav)})'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/904239
<seb128> desrt, yeah, I've read the comments on the bug
<seb128> ricotz, I blame it on desrt
<seb128> he's turning linux into windows, making you restart after upgrades!
<desrt> back in the day, i was invited by a bunch of internet hippies to an event in montreal
<ricotz> seb128, ok
<desrt> where we talked about how great it would be if we could restart the system and session dbus without logging out
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> "we only need to patch all the programs!"
<desrt> "it's free software.  we have the source.  we can do it!"
<desrt> those were good days :)
<seb128> we already patch all the program, add another one is nothing... ;-)
<ricotz> seb128, i am seeing some nautilus crashes too, but they are most likely related to cairo-gl and nvidia
<desrt> seb128: nah.  you weren't so bad back then :)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> ricotz, right, that one is not a segfault
<seb128> it's a signature mismatch between the running nautilus using the old glib and the "nautilus" command you run
<desrt> seb128: so glib testcases fail on arm
<desrt> why did you not hit the same issue?
<desrt> seb128: is there some way that i could blame ogra for it?
<ogra> desrt, for what ?
<desrt> ogra: doing a testbuild of glib on arm and noticing some obvious failures
<desrt> wondering why we didn't get reports about them already
<ogra> what kinf of failures
<ogra> *kind
<desrt> unsigned char stuff
<ogra> armhf or armel ?
<desrt> armel, i'd guess
<desrt> imx quickstart board
<seb128> desrt, hum? it built across the board: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/glib2.0/2.31.4.tested-0ubuntu3
<ogra> yeah, for that we dont have hf builds unlike for anything else
<desrt> ogra: does that impact the signedness of char?
<ogra> the general arch impacts it
<desrt> right.  arm has unsigned char by default, i guess?
<ogra> but better talk to a toolchain guy about that :)
<desrt> seb128: do the tests run on the arm builds?
<seb128> desrt, well I'm glad that we went to the bottom of the hang issues after months of talking about it ;-)
<seb128> desrt, yes, you can look at the build logs
<seb128> click on the arch and then on "build log"
<desrt> you build docs on ARM?
<desrt> you poor bastards....
<desrt> seb128: uhm...
<desrt> from the log:
<desrt>   /value/transform:                                                    **
<desrt> ERROR:/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.31.4.tested/./gobject/tests/param.c:206:test_value_transform: assertion failed (g_value_get_char (&dest) == -124): (132 == -124)
<desrt> FAIL
<desrt> GTester: last random seed: R02Sd52a2da49c459c24ba7af5e200f06463
<desrt> /bin/bash: line 1:  9925 Terminated              G_DEBUG=gc-friendly MALLOC_CHECK_=2 MALLOC_PERTURB_=$((${RANDOM:-256} % 256)) ../../glib/gtester --verbose boxed enums param signals threadtests dynamictests binding properties reference ifaceproperties valuearray
<desrt> make[5]: *** [test-nonrecursive] Error 143
<desrt> this is the same failure that i found...
<ogra> i dotn see any glib issue on http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/primary-precise-armhf.html
<ogra> and thats what we work with usually
<desrt> each time that test runs, it's failing
<desrt> on your builders....
<chrisccoulson> we don't fail the build though
<desrt> but for some reason it's not enough to stop the build
<chrisccoulson> DEB_MAKE_CHECK_TARGET = -k check || true
<chrisccoulson> that's why ;)
<seb128> doh
<ogra> heh
<desrt> so we only find out about failures when they stall the entire build, then? :p
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> desrt, seems so, but I can drop the || true
<desrt> (admittedly, that does seem to be the majority case...)
<desrt> seb128: cool
<desrt> seb128: meanwhile i'll fix this failing test
<desrt> it looks to be the only one
<desrt> well.. there's another one
<desrt> but only because of a hard time limit on the test that my poor slow ARM system doesn't manage to meet
<desrt> ogra: you're off the hook.  looks like seb's fault :)
<ogra> nah, itz gtk boog
<seb128> desrt, the || true has been added at a time where we add some racy tests and the build would fail every second time
<desrt> seb128: totally understandable
<seb128> but I'm happy to take it out and see how it goes
<desrt> particularly in light of the conversation we've been having this past day...
<seb128> you will need to deal with stuff like arm being slow enough to timeout though :p
<desrt> ya
<desrt> i'm removing the one timeout i hit
<desrt> or rather, doubling it
<seb128> thanks
<chrisccoulson> does anybody want to help fix some firefox test failures: http://goo.gl/MgPLf :-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, stop spamming the precise milestoned list!
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<ogra> wow, firefox flies under armhf
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<ogra> lots better than on armel
<seb128> kenvandine, how are you?
<kenvandine> good
<seb128> kenvandine, do you have time for your piloting today? (you are on the schedule but dunno how busy you are)
<kenvandine> i was about to start :)
<seb128> kenvandine, there are some desktopish patches on the sponsoring queue, I was wondering if you will get to them or if I should try to
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, good, I will let them for you then
<kenvandine> :)
<desrt> ogra: so i've heard some bad news about the new transformer...
<ogra> which one, the tegra3 one that is to come out soon ?
<desrt> ya
<chrisccoulson> might try and debug these firefox test hangs now :)
<ogra> or the last gen of the tegra2 ones that are locked down in a silly way
<desrt> ogra: the 'prime' with the tegra3
<ogra> i havent seen a tegra3 one yet, whats so bad about it ?
<desrt> they're rumoured to be locked down in all sorts of supercrytographic awful ways
<ogra> ah, like the last gen of the tegra2 then
<ogra> someone will crack it at some point :)
<ogra> talk to lilstevie in #ubuntu-arm, he is the transformer expert
<desrt> http://androidroot.mobi/2011/12/13/thoughts-on-android-tablet-security/
<chrisccoulson> me gives hardy vm 4GB of memory :)
<pitti> mterry_: hey Mike, how are yoU?
<mterry_> pitti, good!  what's up?
<pitti> mterry_: would you have some time to look into bug 898676 at some point? it's been on c-m for quite some time
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 898676 in iw "[MIR] iw" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/898676
<pitti> mterry_sprinting: ah, right, still on the sprint
<mterry_sprinting> pitti, I can get to it
<dobey> desrt: does gnome-settings-daemon do the gconf->gsettings conversion magic? i thought there was separate script/binary that did that
<seb128> dobey, gsettings-data-convert from gconf does it
<seb128> it has an etc xdg autostart entry
<dobey> seb128: then why would gnome-settings-daemon crash on a setting it doesn't even use?
<dobey> and at that point, how do delete a setting that hasn't got a schema?
<seb128> dobey, that is a good question, can you get a stacktrace of that g_error?
<dobey> seb128: i'm looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client-gnome/+bug/903483
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 903483 in ubuntuone-client-gnome/trunk "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in g_object_newv()" [High,In progress]
<seb128> dobey, I didn't understand either why the .convert would lead to gsd to segfault
<seb128> dobey, talk to rodrigo_
<seb128> it seems to be in the gconf->gsettings glue code
<seb128> dobey, that code is supposed to write back stuff like the proxy value in gconf as well for legacy applications
<rodrigo_> hmm
<seb128> not sure why it's reading your .convert
<dobey> ah
<seb128> or how your non g-s-d key is hitting that code
<rodrigo_> the gconf plugin reads the .convert file
<rodrigo_> to know what to sync between gconf and gsettings
<seb128> rodrigo_, to get the mapping?
<seb128> ok, makes sense
<dobey> rodrigo_: it syncs *evrything* ?
<rodrigo_> yes
<rodrigo_> dobey, only stuff that is in .convert files
<rodrigo_> and only when the gsettings key's value changes
<rodrigo_> so yes, if the schema is not installed, it will crash in g_settings_new
<rodrigo_> so the bug is that the .convert file should be installed with the associated schemas
<dobey> it is installed
<dobey> the bug is that the .convert file was broken
<pitti> good night everyone!
<dobey> and new glib just aborts
<dobey> gutenacht pitti
<rodrigo_> dobey, ah, the schema name is wrong in the .convert file, indeed
<rodrigo_> org.gnome.nautilus.nautlius.extensions.ubuntuone
<dobey> yes; i don't even know how that happened exactly
<seb128> 'night pitti
<rodrigo_> bye pitti
<chrisccoulson> seb128, the gtk+2.0 merge from debian introduced a breaks on libgnome2-0 which makes libgnome uninstallable now :(
<chrisccoulson> +    - Add Breaks: libgnome2-0 (<< 2.32.1-2) to libgail-common to ensure
<chrisccoulson> +      we have a recent enough version of libgnome2-0 which can read the
<chrisccoulson> seb128, want to merge libgnome too, or shall i do that? ;)
<chrisccoulson> hah, fantastic. i can't upload libgnome anyway!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ricotz did it, I just need to sponsor it
<seb128> will do in a few minutes
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, cool. thanks
<seb128> I didn't notice because I don't have libgnome2-0 installed: p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i only noticed it because it gets installed by the firefox build, and i just realized that it's broken here ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, I'm on it, I got busy talking to design
<ricotz> seb128, are you going to upload libgnome?
<seb128> ricotz, yeah, that's what I was just telling to chrisccoulson, I got caught up in a design status update discussion
<ricotz> seb128, ok
<seb128> ricotz, done
<ricotz> seb128, thanks
<seb128> ricotz, thank you for doing the merge ;)
<ricotz> seb128, btw this gzip bug is getting annoying :\
<seb128> ricotz, indeed, did you hit it in a another source?
<ricotz> could be remove compression of these ChangeLog files in glib?
<seb128> is it buggy there as well?
<ricotz> /usr/share/doc/libglib2.0-0/ChangeLog.pre-2-2.gz
<ricotz> yes
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> do you have a bug report? nobody reported it yet
<ricotz> seb128, i think there some connected to my ppa
<ricotz> which are probably marked won't fix
<seb128> hum ok
<seb128> not sure we want to hack around in archive sources to accomodate ppas
<seb128> it's only an issue for multiarch as well
<seb128> not everybody is using multiarch ;)
<ricotz> (meaning it happened with the last glib build again)
<ricotz> right, you need to really use multiarch to hit it
<ricotz> i saw it recently with a qt4 build and there were like 6 files having this problem
<micahg> seb128: re webkitgtk + gtk2> that's good news, is that for the whole 1.8.x series?
<seb128> micahg, yes
<micahg> cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> desrt, are you ok with https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=666129#c10 ?
<ubot2> Gnome bug 666129 in build "the testsuit is hanging in gdbus tests" [Normal,New]
<desrt> chrisccoulson: david's code.  he gets final say.
<chrisccoulson> ok :)
<chrisccoulson> yay, my laptop is cooking :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm building firefox in a VM now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, because it's not slow enough on real hardware, you better slow it down through emulation? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, test suite hangs ;)
<chrisccoulson> you know the drill :)
 * desrt gives chrisccoulson Sweetshark's laptop
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i could do with something like that
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, compiz has turned in to a big mass of glue inside my monitor again
<desrt> chrisccoulson: don't worry.  that's how it looks inside of your text editor, as well :)
<chrisccoulson> desrt, my text editor just crashed!
<chrisccoulson> :(
<desrt> chrisccoulson: is that better or worse than turning to stone? :)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i wonder how hard it would be to parse the firefox build logs and automatically report bugs for test failures?
<chrisccoulson> i could even have the script automatically assign those bugs to seb128!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I could poke you with questions on whether those are fixed yet for a full week :p
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> brb, dinner time
<kenvandine> yay... stacking problems!
<kenvandine> seb128, i was testing out an onboard update in the sponsor queue... which triggered menus dropping down behind focused windows
<kenvandine> haven't seen that bug in quite a while now!
<seb128> yeah, me neither
<kenvandine> the changelog mentions something about the compiz grid plugin
<chrisccoulson> i have!
<chrisccoulson> not very often though, but it does still happen occasionally
<kenvandine> i triggered it twice quickly with the new onboard, but wasn't able to with the previous version
 * kenvandine will hold off on sponsoring this and comments on the bug :)
<kenvandine> i thought smspillaz had really nailed that bug
<seb128> chrisccoulson, eat slower!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, 15 minutes is not a proper dinner time ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> seb128, is this change temporary? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/2.31.2-0ubuntu2
<chrisccoulson> do we know how much stuff is broken?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, doko estimated over an hundred for the armfh rebuilds
<chrisccoulson> i just had to fix chromium because stuff moved between header files, and it seems like enforcing the single include might help with those issues in the future :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, quite a bit then
<seb128> right that's the point
<seb128> they warn about it since 2.18, i.e years
<chrisccoulson> did he have a list, or are we going to need to do a rebuild to find out?
<chrisccoulson> it would probably be good to track that somewhere
<seb128> but we have lot of crufts
<chrisccoulson> yeah :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right, doko said he can do a test rebuild with that reverted
<seb128> but I didn't want to have it block the armfh port start
<chrisccoulson> sure, that's ok. i was just wondering :)
<seb128> we can probably re-enable it once that is over
<seb128> so in short: it's temporary yes
<chrisccoulson> i should probably grep the firefox source tree now, just to see if i need to fix that :)
<seb128> kenvandine, \o/ updating ido, getting ride of red lines on version ;-)
<kenvandine> woot
<mterry_sprinting> Is there a command that lists build-depends for a package?
<broder> in what context?
<broder> there's apt-cache showsrc
<mterry_sprinting> broder, ah, that could work, thanks
<chrisccoulson> ok, so, my firefox hanging xpcshell test seems to be hung waiting for a child plugin-container process to exit, which apparently happened already, as it's a zombie
<chrisccoulson> hmmm :/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: isn't that the same symptom of our flash bug on 3.6?
<dobey> chrisccoulson: zombies haven't exited this realm yet. they are stuck here, looking for food.
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i'm not sure
<asac> wow on an old hardy instll i see zillion of .metacity/sessions/*.ms files
<asac> whats that? can i just delete them without loosing important stuff?
<bil21al> which branch  or control the empathy's  theme?
<chrisccoulson> gah
<chrisccoulson> i think i've cracked the hanging IPC xpcshell tests
<chrisccoulson> plugin-container needs an X display, and we don't give the xpcshell tests one
<chrisccoulson> indeed
<chrisccoulson> that works!
<chrisccoulson> i caught the "Couldn't open display" from the plugin-container process in strace, which must get redirected somewhere else normally
<chrisccoulson> helpful!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hiding the tests output, how useful ;-)
 * kenvandine heads out for some exercise, bbl
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-12-15
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> RAOF, bryceh: do you know anyone, or could you do it yourself, to verify bug 885204? it's blocking another fix
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 885204 in jockey "Recommending proprietary driver on hybrid systems can break 3D" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/885204
<broder> pitti: you need a tester on oneiric?
<pitti> broder: yes, but on a system with a hybrid intel/nvidia card
<broder> like the system i'm using right now? :)
<broder> one sec...
<RAOF> I can test that on ati/intel, too.
<RAOF> pitti: Actually, the fglrx in oneiric should (but doesn't, as far as I can tell) work in ati/intel hybrid systems.  So the SRU isn't wrong, but might be if fglrx/intel works later :)
<pitti> RAOF: I think we only fixed the nvidia/intel combination, didn't we?
<broder> pitti: uh, jockey 0.9.4-0ubuntu10 isn't trying to get me to install nvidia
<pitti> but maybe we also disallow that one because it doesn't work
<broder> and this is definitely a hybrid system
<RAOF> pitti: That was my memory of the diff, yes, but people are talking about ati on the bug, so I'm confused :)
<RAOF> Also, the changelog for the precise jockey suggests that it applies to both nvidia and fglrx.
<pitti> broder: hm; I did see it offer the nvidia driver on the test machine that RAOF gave me at DUS
<pitti> UDS
<broder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/770855/ from jockey.log looks suspicious to me
<pitti> RAOF: ok, then I guess we did discuss it and you wanted me to apply it to both
<RAOF> I'd test on that machine, but it currently fails to POST :(
<pitti> broder: that's harmless; it's fixed in precise
<pitti> broder: but that's just the abstract base class for the various versions of the nivida driver, it's meant to not be instantiable
<broder> is it because i have libgl-blah-experimental installed?
<pitti> broder: I thought that was gone in oneiric
<broder> it still has llvmpipe and a couple other things
<RAOF> nouveau's still in there, I think.
<RAOF> Oh, no.  I tell a lie.
<RAOF> Yeah, llvmpipe is the only interesting one.
<broder> weird..."jockey-text --hardware-ids | grep v000010de" doesn't turn up anything
<broder> but the card is definitely there - it's in lspci
<broder> ...oh, that's because it's v000010DE, not 10de
<smspillaz> random question: what do people think about patching gnome-screensaver to emit a signal when it attempts to lock the screen so that unity can release any screen grabs when that happens ?
<smspillaz> random question 2: can we do that in an SRU ?
<RAOF> smspillaz: That's just a *little* bit crackful :)
<broder> pitti: so i can't figure out why oneiric-release jockey won't prompt me to install nvidia-current
<broder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/770861/ is jockey.log
<smspillaz> indeed, but the alternative of your $private showing when you use expo or scale and then walk away is probably worse
<broder> pitti: my nvidia card is 10de:1057, which is listed in apt-cache show nvidia-current
<pitti> broder: thanks, I'll have a look later on; I need to leave for a bit for breakfast and a haircut
<RAOF> smspillaz: It doesn't solve the whole problem, either - having a menu up will do the same thing.
<RAOF> It doesn't sound *totally* insane for an SRU, given that we plan to fix this properly in 12.04.
<smspillaz> RAOF: oh ?
<smspillaz> RAOF: what is the proper fix for it ?
<RAOF> VT switch to lightdm :)
<smspillaz> RAOF: (I also know that it doesn't solve the whole problem)
<smspillaz> RAOF: oh, right
<smspillaz> RAOF: I think we just hate nvidia users
<RAOF> nvidia handles VT switching.  Or does on the systems I've tried, at least.
<smspillaz> RAOF: it "handles" it
<RAOF> We'd need to see the actual patches, and some sort of argument that this problem gets triggered often enough to make a half-arsed solution appropriate.
<smspillaz> bug 883836
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 883836 in unity "Password screen does not appear if WorkSpace switcher is clicked before the screen turns off" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/883836
<smspillaz> :)
<smspillaz> RAOF: I have the code working in unity side
<smspillaz> just need to patch gnome-session or gnome-screensaver or whatever
<RAOF> Oh, you're concerned about the flicker.  Eh :P
<smspillaz> RAOF: no, as in
<smspillaz> VT switching on nvidia is known to have harmful effects in some cases iirc
<RAOF> It probably gets it to drop textures, doesn't it.
<RAOF> Something annoying like that.
<smspillaz> RAOF: yeah
<smspillaz> RAOF: it drops FBOs and stuff
<RAOF> But, hey!  That'll fix the unity-corruption-on-resume, right :)
<RAOF> You see, we're doing you a favour :P
<smspillaz> maybe we should just force nouveau
<smspillaz> I think gpu lockups from time to time are better than what I have to deal with on nvidia
<broder> pitti: looks like jockey isn't finding the right modaliases for nvidia-current or something: http://paste.ubuntu.com/770863/
<RAOF> smspillaz: You'd have to deal with all manner of other GL problems, though.  Surely?
<smspillaz> worksfinehere
<RAOF> Likewise (when it's supported)
<broder> pitti: wait...nvidia-current dropped my GPU? it's not showing up in apt-cache show nvidia-current anymore
<smspillaz> I mean, I have to live with the fact that maybe I'm contributing a little more to global warming than I should be, but then again all of my travel probably far outweighs the 100C degree machine I'm running on now ;-)
<smspillaz> RAOF: you can boil water with it!
<RAOF> Not on any of the hardware I have; it starts in low-power mode here :P
<toabctl> i have a problem with a simple C-glib-hello world prog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/770862/
<smspillaz> high power here
<broder> toabctl: put the `pkg-config blah` at the end of the cmd line
<broder> toabctl: http://wiki.debian.org/ToolChain/DSOLinking
<toabctl> broder, thanks!
<smspillaz> RAOF: I am Jelly
<broder> pitti: yeah, natty's nvidia-current claimed to support my GPU; oneiric's does not and none of the other nvidia-* drivers claim to either, so i guess i can't help after all
<smspillaz> RAOF: you know what scares me ?
<smspillaz> RAOF: its possible to watch keystrokes without a grab on xi2
<smspillaz> RAOF: GPU LOCKUP!!!one
<pitti> broder: ah, so that explains it then
<pitti> dpm: FYI, disabling langpack cronjobs for my preparation of the lucid/maverick -base refresh (for firefox updates)
<dpm> thanks for the heads up, pitti
<pitti> dpm: we'll need to copy all packs to -updates this time (at least those which previously had firefox translations), so I'll keep the same 20110618 snapshot that we already have in maverick-proposed/-updats
<dpm> pitti, ack. Now that we're doing more frequent FF updates that require all langpacks to be moved to -updates to prevent regressions (i.e. untranslated Firefoxes), we should perhaps start a discussion on how we test updates. On the one hand we've got regular updates for which we require a signoff and FF-related updates, which we do regardless of signoff. I'll start a thread in the translators list, but do you have any ideas on how to have a unified way
<dpm>  of testing/updating langpacks in the meantime?
<pitti> dpm: this is an one-time change for langpacks
<pitti> dpm: they move the firefox translations out of the langpacks themselves, in favour of separate firefox-l10-XX packages
<pitti> dpm: we alrady have that in natty/oneiric/precise, but lucid/maverick get the same change now because we upgrade their firefox from 3.6 to 8 (or whichever version)
<pitti> dpm: that's why I don't want to couple them with actual new LP translation data, just rebuild
<dpm> pitti, ah, gotcha, I had forgotten we did the change from natty onwards
<dpm> pitti, when is the update to FF 8 for maverick and lucid planned?
<pitti> dpm: should hit -proposed for the weekend
<pitti> (both firefox and langpacks)
<micahg> dpm: FF9, i'll fwd you the e-mail I sent earlier
<pitti> dpm: and to -updates Jan 10
<dpm> thanks micahg and pitti
<rodrigo_> morning
<pitti> hey rodrigo_, how are you?
<glatzor> morning pitti mvo and rodrigo_
<pitti> hey glatzor, wie gehts?
<glatzor> pitti, fine :) and yourself?
<pitti> gut, danke!
<mvo> hey glatzor!
<mvo> glatzor: time for a new aptdaemon upload? what do you think?
<glatzor> mvo, would be nice
<glatzor> chr1sccoulson, hello, have you managed to test aptdaemon trunk?
<Sweetshark> moin!
<pitti> hey Sweetshark
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, seb128, hey, looks like glib tests are building fine now :)
<ricotz> desrt, ^
<seb128> hey ricotz, pitti
<seb128> ricotz, great!
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<seb128> salut rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> bonjour seb128
<ricotz> seb128, no lock ups with the last builds https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing/+packages?field.name_filter=glib2.0&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<seb128> ricotz, you dropped your workarounds?
<ricotz> yes
<rickspencer3> pitti, a lot of green: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Precise%20ISO%20Testing%20Dashboard/view/Daily/?
<pitti> ooh, it's back?
<pitti> indeed
<pitti> precise-server-i386_dns-server regressed
 * pitti pokes jamespage
<rickspencer3> pitti, but looks like bad news for your upgrade test :/
<pitti> rickspencer3: why? it didn't run, or at least finish yet
<rickspencer3> oh?
<pitti> rickspencer3: also, I don't expect it to fully work yet, but it should get further to the next problem :)
<pitti> rickspencer3: last run was 2 days 3 hours ago
<rickspencer3> oops, I read the last duration column as last failure :/
<pitti> rickspencer3: precise-server-i386_dns-server is fine again, too
<rickspencer3> beauty
<pitti> rickspencer3: precise-server-ec2-daily failure caught a real problem, james is looking into it
<rickspencer3> nice
<glatzor> thank mvo for the upload
<mvo> thanks glatzor for all the work you put into it in the first place \o/
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<bil21al> gud morning
<bil21al> have a nice day
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, i'm good thanks. start of vacation today :)
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti
<seb128> oh right
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you are already on vac?
<seb128> tonight for me ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yep :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, when you say "vacation" I read "fixing firefox testsuit and adding overlay scrollbars" :p
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that sounds about right
<seb128> lol
<seb128> joke aside to try to have some days not doing any work, it's good every now and then ;-)
<chrisccoulson> excellent - no test hangs for me - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/3011452 \o/
<seb128> do they still plan a firefox release next week?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, dec 20
<seb128> :-(
<chrisccoulson> seb128, you should see the schedule for next year
<chrisccoulson> there's a release on new years day!
<seb128> lol
<chrisccoulson> which i'm sure will never actually happen ;)
<seb128> it's automatically generated?
<seb128> or did actually somebody put a new version on that day?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it requires manual work, but it's a side effect of the 6 week release schedule ;)
<seb128> right, it's harder to shift a week in a 6 weeks cycle than in a 6 months cycle I guess
<seb128> but still they could shift a few days ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, these were the release options that were discussed for the december 20th release btw - https://wiki.mozilla.org/Releases/Firefox_9/Ship_options
<chrisccoulson> it's a shame that we don't have that much flexibility for our packages ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you know if other people complain as well about how much tb sucks in formatting replies to emails or handling the quoting?
<seb128> I keep deleting the color lines and the quoting formatting which trying to get ride of useless whitespace tb puts before and after the text
<pitti> bryceh, RAOF: since two or three days ago I now get one or two display/graphics freezes a day, only SysRQ helps there (no apport report); did you hear similar reports?
<pitti> bryceh, RAOF: it's not unlikely that it coincided with the -intel 2:2.15.901-1ubuntu4 upload from last Friday
<pitti> or the 3.2.0-4.10 kernel, of course
<Laney> seb128: re your mail - I updated libproxy but got shot down by joss so haven't bothered to do any more on it. See the debian upgrade bug for the information.
<bryceh> pitti, we haven't been receiving bug reports about that so far
<bryceh> pitti, although on IRC I've noticed a couple people mentioning non-apport-reportable freezes
<seb128> Laney, we discussed it yesterday, we need to do it Josselin agreed, the current version is incompatible with GNOME3
<Laney> yeah?
<pitti> bryceh: so right now I don't know how to reproduce; ten mins ago it just happened while typing a mail vim
<bryceh> pitti, either -intel or kernel could be suspect.  Is it reproducible?  Regardless, please file a bug report manually so we can track it.
<seb128> Laney, if you want to finish please do it that would be very welcome
<pitti> bryceh: ok, will do; I'll play around a bit for reproducing it faster
<seb128> Laney, see bug #893031
<Laney> he seemed to prefer to do nothing in the hope that people would instead turn to some other proxy solution using glib-networking
<bryceh> pitti, can you ssh in with it frozen and collect the i915 data?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 893031 in libproxy "Empathy is not working behind the proxy servers in Ubuntu 11.10" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/893031
<pitti> bryceh: is your stress test script still anywhere?
<pitti> bryceh: ah, good idea; apport-bug x-x-v-intel will do that?
 * pitti -> lunch break, taking my wife to the train station; back in 1.5 h or so
<seb128> Laney,
<seb128> <seb128>	cassidy, hey, just for info Ubuntu's libproxy is coming from debian and Np237 was reluctant to update to the new serie because it has issues apparently
<seb128> <Np237>	Well obviously since it has problems with GIO we’ll have to update it, but we’ll have an even crappier custom HTTP code
<seb128> ...
<seb128> <Np237>	seb128: but until this is done it might be worth packaging the newer libproxy
<seb128>  
<seb128> Laney, that's from #gnome-hackers yesterday
<Laney> oh nice
<Laney> I still had some actual questions though in http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=604934#12
<ubot2> Debian bug 604934 in libproxy "Upgrade to 0.4 series" [Wishlist,Open]
<bryceh> pitti, there should be some workloads being installed in /usr/<mumble>/xdiagnose/workloads/ you could try.  They repro freezes pretty easily for me.
<seb128> Laney, well maybe better to move from there on #debian-gnome ;-)
<bryceh> pitti, no unfortunately the generic apport hook doesn't collect the registers (perhaps it should...)  You have to collect manually in this case.
<Laney> one that is relevant for here is - should the gnome3 module be seeded or how do users get it?
<bryceh> pitti, /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/i915_error_state
<bryceh> pitti, once you can reliably reproduce, downgrading first -intel and then the kernel to narrow down what is causing the lockups would be the next step.
<rickspencer3> help!
<rickspencer3> I just got an empathy notification that someone wants to see when I am online
<rickspencer3> but I have no idea where to respond to it :(
<rickspencer3> seb128, thoughts? ^
<seb128> rickspencer3, no clue sorry
<rickspencer3> nice
<seb128> it's one for kenvandine
<rickspencer3> that's what i thought
<rickspencer3> probably not work waking him up about
<bil21al> rickspencer3: contact with cissady in gimp.org   telepathy channel or  ask there
<rickspencer3> hi bil21al
<bil21al> rickspencer3:hi
<rickspencer3> I strongly suspect that the problem is due to Ubuntu specific changes that we made, so, I'll leave cassidy out of it for now ;)
<bil21al> ok
<bil21al> u remember me?
<rickspencer3> thanks any way though
<bil21al> rickspencer3:fb  bilal khan .......
<rickspencer3> hi bil21al sure I remember you
<bil21al> ok have a nice day
<ricotz> seb128, do you like to sponsor gnome-terminal?
<seb128> ricotz, not now but later if nobody beats me to it, better to just ask on the channel with the url so anyone can be grabbing it
<ricotz> seb128, alright
<seb128> you might have a better chance with pitti or cyphermox or kenvandine today, I'm trying to finish stuff before the end of year break
<ricotz> someone feel free to sponsor lp:~ricotz/gnome-terminal/ubuntu
<ricotz> https://code.launchpad.net/~ricotz/gnome-terminal/ubuntu/+merge/85850
<pitti> bryceh: ok, thanks; will od that!
<pitti> rickspencer3: right, I got the same; after two weeks or so of constantly notifying me I finally got an actual entry in empathy's contact list
 * kenvandine waves
 * kenvandine heads afk for a couple hours, bbl
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hi Martin! Any time soon to spend on https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu/precise/accountsservice/lang-fix/+merge/82505 (and the related l-s MP)? I think (hope) they are in uploadable shapes now.
 * mdeslaur hugs seb128 for fixing annoying unity enter bug
<seb128> mdeslaur, yw ;-) does the fix work for you? (it works for me=
<mdeslaur> seb128: it seem to, yes. I'm commenting in the bug now.
<tjaalton> the screen locks in precise even though I've told in the prefs not to do that. is it a known regression, or if not, where to submit a bug?
<seb128> mdeslaur, thanks ;-)
<seb128> tjaalton, when?
<tjaalton> seb128: after the screen turns "off"
<seb128> tjaalton, it was doing the same in oneiric? mdeslaur made suspend, switch user etc force lock and not respect the option
<tjaalton> oh
<tjaalton> not sure anymore
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: do you mean when you suspend?
<tjaalton> wonder how to disable it then, needed for testing
<tjaalton> mdeslaur: no, when I leave it for a few min
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: ah, no, that's supposed to work
<seb128> right, that's supposed to
<tjaalton> yeah I figured
<seb128> GNOME didn't change in precise
<seb128> so it's a bit weird
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: System setting/Screen/Lock is Off?
<tjaalton> mdeslaur: yes
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: bug.
<tjaalton> right, which component is it then? :)
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: file it under gnome-screensaver for now
<tjaalton> ok, i'll try with a clean user account first
<ogra> hmpf ... i have about 80 subfolders in my imap inbox, is there any global way to recieve mails for them apart from selecting each of them individually and checking "always check this folder" in the single folder properties ?
<ogra> in thunderbird that is
<seb128> ogra: email client?
<seb128> "known bug"
<seb128> don't do server side filtering
<ogra> TB, evo always did that automatically
<ogra> hmm, not really userfriendly ... but i'm only testing it anyway, TB is way to heavyweight
<ogra> doing client side filtering on an arm machine with 512M of ram isnt an option if you have above half a mio. mails in your account :)
<tjaalton> mdeslaur: meh, works with a clean user
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: :(
<Sweetshark> pitti: LibreOffice merge/MIR galore, brace for impact.
<pitti> GunnarHj: hello! I saw your MP updates indeed
<pitti> ricotz: I'll have a look ASAP, thanks for the merge!
<ricotz> pitti, thanks (something easy before doing libreoffice ;))
<pitti> Sweetshark: xulrunner-dev is a definitive no-go; you probably want to build against firefox-dev
<Sweetshark> pitti: I am currently missing:  libgraphite2-dev (>= 0.9.3) libexttextcat-dev (>= 3.1.1) libbase-java libsac-java libxml-java (>= 1.1.6) libflute-java (>= 1.1.6) libpentaho-reporting-flow-engine-java (>= 0.9.4) liblayout-java (>= 0.2.10) libloader-java (>= 1.1.6) libformula-java (>= 1.1.7) librepository-java (>= 1.1.6) libfonts-java (>= 1.1.6) libserializer-java (>= 1.1.6) xulrunner-dev libsampleicc-dev libicc-utils2 liblucene2-java (>=2.3.
<pitti> Sweetshark: weird that libpentaho-reporting-flow-engine-java comes up again; we last shipped it in hardy, then it got removed entirely
<pitti> but it seems it's in sid again
<Sweetshark> yes, that firefox-dev is already fixed.
<Sweetshark> pitti: a lot of that stuff seems to be coming from reportdesigner, maybe we disabled it inbetween?
<pitti> Sweetshark: perhaps as a first step, yes
 * Sweetshark could try that for now to get a beta build.
<pitti> so that we don't get blocked by all the MIRs, syncs, etc.
<pitti> Sweetshark: you can chheck with "rmadison" which of these libraries were in main before; those which were are trivial to put back
<tjaalton> mdeslaur: go figure, resetting the values with dconf-editor and flicking the switch back to "off" seems to have helped..
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: that's odd...any chance you dumped the values before doing that?
<mdeslaur> was there a broken value in there?
<tjaalton> mdeslaur: of course not :) I'll see if modifying the lock time breaks it again
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: :)
<pitti> cyphermox: FYI, bug 893420, libpst is in oneiric-proposed main now, so you can go ahead
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 893420 in evolution "PST import no longer available after update to Oneiric" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/893420
<cyphermox> pitti: ah, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> is code hosting broken for anyone else?
<chrisccoulson> i can't push my branches
<pitti> ConnectionReset reading response for 'BzrDir.open_2.1', retrying
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I just got that on checkout; but a second try worked
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's what i keep getting when i try to push
<pitti> right, seems push is broken
<pitti> chrisccoulson: did you already poke #launchpad?
<chrisccoulson> pitti, not yet, just doing that now
<pitti> ricotz: waiting with the upload until bzr works again
<ricotz> pitti, ok
<pitti> ricotz: ok, pushed
<pitti> ricotz: thanks!
<ricotz> pitti, thanks
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, zeitgeist-daemon keeps chewing my CPU in precise by spamming the session bus :(
<tjaalton> mdeslaur: nope, no change even after playing with the values
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: oh well
<tjaalton> maybe I'll just wait for it to happen again. i recall having the same during oneiric at some point, on another laptop
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you have an audio CD in the cd drive or something?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, somebody had a bug like that before
<seb128> that was spamming zg with gvfs events for some reason
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah
<ricotz> (seb128, transitioning to wayland will be harder than 3.4 ;) )
<seb128> ricotz, indeed ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that was it?
<seb128> mhr3, ^
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i haven't tried yet, 1 second
<chrisccoulson> (i killed zeitgeist-daemon in the meantime though)
<jincreator> pitti: Hi, could you please take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~jincreator/language-selector/korean_settings/+merge/72897 if you can? I think it's ready. Also, sorry about my mistake at testing with fonts-nanum...
<mhr3> chrisccoulson, audio cd?
<chrisccoulson> mhr3, yeah
<chrisccoulson> gnome-system-monitor does the same thing when i have an audio cd inserted too
<mhr3> see, it's not zg's fault :)
<pitti> jincreator: queueing
<chrisccoulson> mhr3, no, it's compiz's fault
<chrisccoulson> it's always compiz :)
<mhr3> oh right, yea :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm glad we have compiz, it used to be gtk's fault and people were looking at me by then :p
<chrisccoulson> lol
<kenvandine> Laney, i heard you wanted to do the libproxy update, that would be awesome!
<Laney> more than that, I /did/ do it
<Laney> it isn't entirely complete though, and I want people to review it because I'm not convinced about the approach
<Laney> please see the debian bug for the repo link and tell me what you think
<Laney> :-)
<kenvandine> Laney, awesome, will do!
<kenvandine> Laney, lots of negative comments on that bug... urg!
<Laney> apparently joss has come around
<Laney> according to seb128
<Laney> but yeah, it was pretty demotivating which is why I never bothered to follow it through
<seb128> he still doesn't like libproxy and want to kill it be it agree we can as well upgrade until that happens
<kenvandine> it can't be more broken than we are
<Laney> indeed
<seb128> be it -> but he
<Laney> it's not as if it will be hard to de-libproxify apps when the 'real solution' gets created
<Laney> the api is so simple
<kenvandine> Laney, i don't see a debian branch for 0.4.7, just the upstream branch
<Laney> http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=users/laney/libproxy.git;a=tree;f=debian;h=6768fe5403b7be2adc32a1199721e6277633fff2;hb=HEAD ?
<kenvandine> oh... the changelog still says 0.3
<Laney> oh, yeah, sorry
<Laney> I use git-dch for that; git-dch --auto --snapshot
<Laney> or just make a fake entry
<kenvandine> will do
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: I am failing to build LO because of a missing npapi.h header although I have firefox-dev installed. Any ideas?
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: I somehow feel this is a deja vu ....
<Sweetshark> hmmm, firefox-dev seems to install npapi.h, but does not install either libxul or npapi-sdk entries for pkg-config. Does any have a good suggestion on how to solve this? I could have around the ./configure check, but that is not what I would consider a "good solution" ....
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: strange, on oneiric "dpkg-query -S /usr/lib/pkgconfig/libxul.pc" returns "firefox-dev", however in my precise pbuilder the *.pc file is missing.
<chrisccoulson> Sweetshark, oh, it's using the libxul pkgconfig file?
<chrisccoulson> i got rid of that :)
<Sweetshark> evil you!
<chrisccoulson> the last thing that should have been using it stopped using it now ;)
<chrisccoulson> Sweetshark, it's building a plugin isn't it?
<Sweetshark> yes
<chrisccoulson> if that's the case, then mozilla-plugin.pc is more appropriate :)
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: and it looks for either npapi-sdk or libxul.
<chrisccoulson> ah, that will be why it doesn't work then :)
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: sure
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: if you steal libxul from me in pkgconfig, is npapi-sdk somewhere around in main?
<rickspencer3> seb128, you are famous: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/ubuntu-desktop-team-suggest-ubuntu-spin-using-gnome-shell-by-default/
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: or some other pkgconfig pkg i could use (and fix into upstream)?
<seb128> rickspencer3, lol
<chrisccoulson> Sweetshark, mozilla-plugin *should* work for what you want
<seb128> rickspencer3, well I'm glad they picked up the call for contributors and listed some of the other stuff :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, so, we're switching to gnome-shell by default?
<chrisccoulson> that's how i read it! ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<Sweetshark> rickspencer3: now thats a trollbait.
<Sweetshark> seb128: if thats the case I would sleep a lot better wrt libreoffice-unity-integration
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that makes you happy? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i tried shell again a couple of days ago
<korben> hello
<chrisccoulson> having extensions.gnome.org and being able to install extensions through my browser is really neat :)
<chrisccoulson> i still like unity though ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's neat yeah, I'm not sure why I need that to be able to shut down my computer though: p
<seb128> chrisccoulson, i.e that doesn't replace a good default experience
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that bit definitely sucks
<bjsnider> the shut down button is available if you hit the alt key
<chrisccoulson> that doesn't make it any better
<seb128> chrisccoulson, now I wonder how they will handle all the bug reports coming from people using random third party code
<bjsnider> of course everybody installs the extension which suggests there's a problem
<seb128> it must be fun to figure what comes from the base code or from modifications
<seb128> it will also make documentation "fun" :p
<bjsnider> it's easy
<chrisccoulson> seb128, they'll have to introduce a blocklist system like mozilla ;)
<bjsnider> looking glass tells you if an extension is causing problems
<seb128> chrisccoulson, mozilla is still tracking stuff making the browser leak
<seb128> bjsnider, in some measure, it's hard to tell what is i.e leaking
<seb128> or taking cpu cycles
<seb128> "or that code is doing nn wakups and eating my battery"
<bjsnider> yes, i thought you meant crashes
<seb128> no, any sort of issue
<seb128> slowness, wakeup, weird behaviour
<seb128> cpu use
<bjsnider> well, at least extensions can be easily enabled and disabled in tweak-tool
<bjsnider> so by process of elimination problems could be found
<seb128> right
<seb128> well ask the mozilla guys, third party code in your product does create issues
<seb128> it does bring good stuff as well ;-)
<bjsnider> they control the extensions site so if thre's a problem one can be taken down
<seb128> I'm just not convinced that it's required for a desktop shell
<bjsnider> i dunno, people are complaining that they can't customize things anymore
<seb128> yeah, some people do I'm sure
<bjsnider> you used to be able to take gnome and make it look like osx or something even more extreme and with unity/gnome-shell that's not possible anymore
<dobey> well now it just looks like osx by default
<dobey> so you don't need to make it look like osx ;)
<seb128> bjsnider, right, well how many user do that and how many just use whatever is installed without even looking to the ui or knowing they can change anything
<seb128> bjsnider, most people I know never tweak anything on their windows, they use it as it came
<seb128> they just start programs
<bjsnider> on windows?
<seb128> yes
<bjsnider> or linux?
<bjsnider> oh, you can't really customize windows like that
<seb128> on windows, I don't know enough non geek linux users :p
<dobey> yes you can
<bjsnider> them themes are all basically alike
<dobey> you can customize windows to look like osx if you want
<seb128> bjsnider, well it means out of technical current linux users people might not care that much about customization
<seb128> bjsnider, so yes it's maybe an issue with part of the technical community
<seb128> but it's not an issue for most of the world
<dobey> people who want customization are going to customize it anyway
<bjsnider> dobey, are you talking about with "windoblinds" or whatever that app is called?
<dobey> that's one app that does stuff on windows, yes
<seb128> well I for one don't care much about customization, I use applications, I don't spent my day looking at the panels ;-)
<dobey> there are thousands of others as well
<dobey> for instance, on my windows xp install, i am using tango style icons for everything
<bjsnider> all those things do is draw icons and stuff on top of the win9x look, but that old look is still there
<dobey> bjsnider: not true
<dobey> bjsnider: some do, but not all of them
<seb128> it's also interesting that GNOME cares enough about their UI that they didn't want distro to change the wallpaper or users to change the theme
<seb128> but that they let you change the shell now through a website ;-)
<bjsnider> if you turn the "themes" service off you'll have win9x
<dobey> bjsnider: many replace explorer.exe as the shell; so no different than running blackbox instead of unity, on ubuntu, really
<bjsnider> you actually need a service running to get a modern look in windows
<dobey> you just need to use windows 7 to get a modern look in windows
<dobey> if by "modern" you mean "shiny useless crap" anyway
<bjsnider> well, newer than windows 95
<dobey> windows really isn't all that different from linux, in regards to how all that works
<bjsnider> you need a themes service running in linux?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> in so much as you think you need one in windows, anyway
<dobey> because you don't
<dobey> move gnome-settings-daemon out of the way, and see what your system looks like after you restart :)
<bjsnider> no, i meant that if you turn that service off in xp/vista you get a windows9x/2000 look. they need a service specifically to draw the newer look overtop of the older one
<dobey> turn of gnome-settings-daemon. your system will look like windows 95
<dobey> but i don't see your point either
<dobey> having a service running or not is irrelevant to the argument that unity/gnome-shell is not customizable
<dobey> i don't like unity or gnome-shell either, but customizable is very low on my list of arguments against them
<bjsnider> i've seen it used here and there
<dobey> the customization argument? yes, but not by me
<bjsnider> my original point was the extensions might be a way for the gnome devs to appease expert users on the customization issue
<dobey> not entirely, but yes. though not particularly relevant for ubuntu i guess. they will be usable for sure, but since ubuntu isn't using gnome as the shell, it's not particularly relevant is it? unless you're arguing that we should drop unity and replace it with gnome-shell because of that
<dobey> and if you are, good luck with that :)
<dobey> i think it's been made abundantly clear that ubuntu isn't going to switch away from unity
<bjsnider> i'm not arguing anything. it was just a point made in a discussion where someone asked why the gnome devs though extensions were a good idea
<seb128> oh we didn't argue on "why" they do do it
<seb128> what I was pointing is that it has a good side but a less good one as well
<dobey> also, an ironic side ;)
<seb128> especially where they tell you can't change your theme because it's would look how it was designed :p
<seb128> wouldn't
<kenvandine> Laney, well libproxy at least works now :)
<kenvandine> so much better than before, for sure
<gusions> hello to everybody
<gusions> i would contribute to Gnobuntell
<dobey> kenvandine: ooh, do we have a new version now?
<pitti> good night everyone!
<kenvandine> dobey, not yet
<kenvandine> we're working on it :)
<dobey> kenvandine: awesome! :)
<kenvandine> it still causes python segfaults with multi cpu
<chrisccoulson> Gnobuntell?
<dobey> gnobuntu i think
<dobey> it's all jorge's fault ;)
<gusions> ok
<gusions> how can i hel you ? :D
<gusions> help*
<gusions> would be so nice :D
<gusions> i only use gnome 3.2
<gusions> on ubuntu oneiric
<jonasPlatte> hey guys :) i'd also like to participate in Gnobuntell / gnobuntu / gubuntu / however :D
<gusions> ahah +1 jonas
<jonasPlatte> me also i'm using gnome 3.2 ;) did you already check out https://extensions.gnome.org/ ?
<gusions> for sure
<jonasPlatte> i really like it the only thing that is not that good are extensions that have no "development page" with a download (like the binary clock)
<jonasPlatte> do you know if there is any way to get these extensions installed in ubuntu?
<gusions> you should search it on your desktop
<gusions> have already installed one?
<dobey> jonasPlatte: if you are in gnome-shell, just click on them inside firefox or epiphany, afaik, and they will install
<jonasPlatte> yeah extended-places-menu, alternative-status-menu and user-theme from the webupd8-ppa and the capslock-thing + music integration from the website
<gusions> you need to find it?
<jonasPlatte> dobey: thanks, used opera before, will test now :)
<gusions> ops ok nice
<jonasPlatte> opera is really not the best supported browser in ubuntu :/ but i just can't live without it :P
<Laney> kenvandine: nice
<Laney> if you want to make fixes you can push a git repo somewhere and i'll merge it
<kenvandine> Laney, i had to add a patch to make it use mozjs185
<kenvandine> Laney, sure, i need to finish some other stuff this afternoon, but hopefully i can work on it more in the morning
<Laney> clearly at least -DWITH_GNOME3 needs to change
<Laney> cool
<kenvandine> Laney, thx for doing the hard part!  i'll get you a branch or a patch when i can :)
<gusions> this project have a lp page?
<Laney> maybe we could preemptively multiarch it too
<jonasPlatte> the website just works partitially for me. it lets me turn on and off my installed extensions but i can't install new ones :S
<gusions> ops my connection was in down
<seb128> hey gusions, jonasPlatte
<seb128> is there anything in particular you would like to work on?
<seb128> did you do packaging before? or do you want to do testing, bug triage ...?
<gusions> i'm able to package
<jonasPlatte> the only thing i'm sure i can do is testing
<gusions> i'm so good to translate in italian, write guides
<gusions> tutorials
<jonasPlatte> i am also able to write a little program but i think i can't handle any program with more than 500 lines of code yet ^^
<gusions> promotion in italian word
<jonasPlatte> yeah and i could translate some wiki-pages into german
<gusions> world*
<seb128> gusions, is there any source in GNOME you would like to look after, or update or bug triage?
<jonasPlatte> btw, website now works, i just had to wait a little bit until the extension was downloaded (just very slow connection)
<gusions> seb128 not in particular
<seb128> jonasPlatte, testing is useful, there is no a lot of work yet on a gnome-shell variant to test but I guess you could start by testing the archive version and report bugs about it
<jonasPlatte> seb128: yeah i would do gladly, where do i find that archive version (and how big is it)?
<seb128> jonasPlatte, do you use Ubuntu? what I mean by archive version is "install the gnome-shell packages, restart in a gnome-shell session" and see what works or not
<seb128> jonasPlatte, you can by example see if you confirm or not issues reported on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bugs
<gusions> seb128 in past i collaborated with elementary team
<gusions> as bug reporter
<gusions> writers
<jonasPlatte> yeah i use ubuntu, i also have gnome-shell installed, and i'm using it right now ;) could be my non-perfect understanding of english ^^
<gusions> etc etc.
<seb128> gusions, well, I would recommend you pick a source which is not uptodate and try to update it and submit a merge request to start
<seb128> jonasPlatte, ok, that's a good start, so maybe you can do some bug triage, like look at some of the bugs in the url I gave and see if you can confirm the issue they describe or not and comment on the bugs?
<gusions> could you suggest me a source?
<gusions> like rhythmbox?
<jonasPlatte> okay thanks i'll see what i can do :)
<seb128> jonasPlatte, thanks
<seb128> gusions, rhythmbox is uptodate
<seb128> gusions, you can check on http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html
<seb128> everything which is red or orange could be update
<seb128> you can click on the + next to the package column to get extra sources
<seb128> gusions, you could pick i.e gnome-applets
<seb128> or gnome-panel for example
<gusions> ok
<gusions> what exactly i do ?
<gusions> i have to go
<gusions> se  u later
<RAOF> pitti: Ah!  Someone else!  I think you're likely to be seeing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/903654 which is, I think, 3.2.0-4 related.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 903654 in linux "[i915] x200s locks up hard about once an hour" [Medium,Confirmed]
<stgraber> RAOF: I can definitely +1, x201s
<RAOF> stgraber: I haven't tried the newest kernel, but 3.2.0-2 works.
<stgraber> I booted an older kernel (3.2.0-3) so I can work :)
<RAOF> Aha.  So, that's where I get to start my bisect.
<stgraber> yeah, I've been running Precise since the week before UDS, only -4 caused that issue
<stgraber> it happened somewhere between 3.2.0-3.9 and 3.2.0-4.10
<mterry_sprinting> pitti, do you need to approve https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-unity-greeter before it shows up in the status tracker?
<dobey> mterry_sprinting: hey; where are you sprinting at, btw?
<mterry_sprinting> dobey, Lexington!  Woo!
<dobey> heh
<dobey> is it snowy there?
<mterry_sprinting> dobey, no.  cold, but no snow, thankfully
<dobey> heh
<bryceh> smspillaz, heya bug #843958 was set to fix committed beginning of november, but I've repro'd the issue on today's unity in precise; is the fix still pending for an upcoming unity roll out, or should that be bug be set back to triaged?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 843958 in ayatana-design "multimonitor , window management - Multi-Monitor Maximized Difficulty" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/843958
<bryceh> looks like it's targeted to unity 5.0 but I'm on 4.24, so presumably this is pending on unity 5.0?
<Sarvatt> stgraber, RAOF: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/903654/comments/4
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 903654 in linux "[i915] x200s locks up hard about once an hour" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bryceh> pitti, retracer did not handle bug 904940 properly; I am concerned that a combination of a few oddities may be preventing compiz crashes from getting auto-reported
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 904940 in compiz "compiz crashed with SIGABRT while changing external monitor configuration" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/904940
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-12-16
<chrisccoulson> fantastic, i've finally figured out why aptdaemon hangs here \o/
 * Sweetshark has LO 3.5.0beta1 building in a precise pbuilder (well, going past ./configure for the first time that is).
<Sweetshark> 4am local, yikes.
<RAOF> :!
<smspillaz> plugin models don't work
<smspillaz> errr oops :)
 * smspillaz wasn't scrolled down far enough
<bryceh> hi smspillaz
<smspillaz> hey hey
<pitti> RAOF: ah, thanks for the pointer; that upstream revert sounds promising
<pitti> bryceh: the missing -dbgsym is the main issue here indeed
<pitti> bryceh: this is a fairly common scenario indeed; invalidating the bug in this case is the pragmatic solution, as it's not going to be useful for devs and would just further clutter the bug tracker
<pitti> bryceh: but it should keep the core dump attachment in that case
<rickspencer3> pitti, another morning of tasty beer for breakfast :)
<pitti> rickspencer3: hehe :)
<pitti> only two red dots left!
<rickspencer3> indeed
<pitti> and the server-ec2 test is "special" somehow, but I don't know the details
<rickspencer3> looks like results are rolling in right now
<rickspencer3> all green so far
<pitti> still waiting on today's update test
<rickspencer3> pitti, I've been using Precise on my netbook and it seems like a stable release almost
<pitti> but not sure whether jibel blacklisted tdsodbc for the main-all test already
<pitti> rickspencer3: the main bug that is annoying here are the gfx lockups
<rickspencer3> of course, I expect that will all chance after the holiday
<rickspencer3> I haven't gotten that one myself
<pitti> bug 903652
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 903652 in secvpn "package secvpn 2.22 failed to install/upgrade: sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/903652
<pitti> sorry, bug 903654
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 903654 in linux "[i915] x200s locks up hard about once an hour" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/903654
 * rickspencer3 looks
<rickspencer3> *sigh* i915 again
<jibel> pitti, I did, but I need to blacklist more packages on main-all and there are errors like
<jibel> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/casper/casper_1.296_i386.deb Bad header line
<pitti> eww !?
<pitti> reproducibly/
<pitti> ?
<jibel> apparently
<jibel> I'm checking previous logs
<rickspencer3> bonjour jibel
<jibel> good morning rickspencer3
<jibel> pitti, http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/main-all-76.log there are a lot of these messages
<pitti> ]url 1
<pitti> (whoops)
<pitti> jibel: hm, no idea about those, I'm afraid :( that'll need a look from mvo
<bryceh> I got a i915 lockup today as well, but on a toshiba laptop - bug 905109
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 905109 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Kernel lockup/crash while using desktop switcher in unity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/905109
<seb128> hey
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> quite fine, thanks!
<pitti> how about yourself?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> delay my holidays to tonight, still stuff to do (including uploading an unity sru candidate to the ubuntu-desktop ppa and a compiz sru)
<seb128> delayed
<seb128> I will take a day in the first week of january in swap for this one
<pitti> heh
<seb128> pitti, where do you start your holidays?
<rodrigo_> morning
<pitti> seb128: in Dresden :)
<pitti> seb128: assuming you mean "when", my last work day is next Tuesday
<seb128> pitti, yeah, I do mean when, I'm not awake yet ;-)
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<seb128> chrisccoulson, lol
<seb128> bug #904988
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 904988 in unity "Support a "Rick Roll" mode" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/904988
<rodrigo_> hi seb128, pitti
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi pitti
<chrisccoulson> hello everyone :)
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'm great, thanks!
 * pitti is happy that he got postgresql to not fall over any more on our Panda board buildds
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, nice unity bug report :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, heh :)
<chrisccoulson> i sat here and thought to myself last night, "wouldn't it be funny if i changed all of jo's launchers to open a video of rick astley?"
<chrisccoulson> and then i thought it would be cool it unity had a mode to do that for me ;)
<jibel> pitti, desktop i386 failed because the image is not on cdimage
<pitti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20111216/
<pitti> indeed
<pitti> very strange,  I'll check
<Sweetshark> moin all!
<pitti> Sweetshark: moin moin!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hey Chris
<pitti> chrisccoulson: for the maverick firefox packages that micahg is preparing, should we also drop the searchplugins/10.10/es-AR/google.xml stuff?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: we only ship them in 10.10 right now
<mcomisso> just read about gnobuntell
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I mean in the language-pack-*
<seb128> pitti, he's on holidays so not sure if he's around, but I guess he will pong at some point later ;-)
<pitti> ah, ok
<ricotz> seb128, hi
<seb128> hey ricotz, how are you?
<ricotz> just looking around a bit
<ricotz> i am fine, thanks
<ricotz> seb128, how are you?
<ricotz> seb128, could you sync gnome-contacts from debian/experimental?
<seb128> I'm good
<seb128> ricotz, we can probably do that ;-) you reviewed the diff? we have no ubuntu change?
<ricotz> i am reviewing the diff, there are no real differences
<ricotz> i am just curious about "-  * Add missing depends on libfolks-eds25 (LP: #848843, LP: #846908)"
<ricotz> which is a Recommends in debian
<seb128> recommends should be good enough
<ricotz> but this should be fine
<ricotz> right
<ricotz> so please sync it :)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pitti, ^ is there any chance you could do that? I'm doing a rsync and a dput at the same time and my dsl doesn't like it at all, ssh is taking ages to (not) respond
<seb128> will do in a bit otherwise
<pitti> sec, done with perl in about 3 mins
<pitti> done
<pitti> seb128: sure
<ricotz> thanks
<pitti> err, *blink*
<pitti> ricotz: sorry, syncing from cocoplum seems broken ATM
<pitti> ricotz: I can run syncpackage from ubuntu-dev-tools, but that will give the credit to me, not to you
<ricotz> ok, no problem
<ricotz> do that
<pitti> want me to, or want to wait for this to get fixed?
<pitti> oh, ok
<pitti> ricotz: oh, it has a --sponsor option
<pitti> ricotz: done with -s ricotz
<Laney> we should send a mail about that
<ricotz> pitti, nice
<ricotz> pitti, are there still auto-syncs running occasionally?
<pitti> ricotz: yes, but I figure they would not work right now due to above issues
<pitti> ricotz: we auto-sync until January 12
<ricotz> pitti, ok, i am just thinking about other packages
<seb128> ricotz, jbicha, Laney: what is happening with the desktop extra set?
<ricotz> seb128, sorry, i dont know the status
<Sweetshark> in my precise pbuilder java is not in path as /etc/alternatives/java is dangling. Is this a known issue/is there a known workaround?
 * Sweetshark tries ln -sf /etc/alternatives/java /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java
<Sweetshark> same for javac it seems
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti
<chrisccoulson> yes, please drop all firefox related stuff from the language packs. the firefox language packs have the search plugins now
<xclaesse> seb128, does precise redirect g_debug by default ?
<seb128> xclaesse, that's a question for the glib guys, we have current glib 2.31 but don't distro patch anything there
<pitti> chrisccoulson: thanks for confirming
<xclaesse> seb128, hm, ok, I'll ask
<chrisccoulson> oh, nice, glatzor merged my aptdaemon fix already :)
<xclaesse> seb128, FYI: <smcv> xclaesse: debug and info are silenced by default, G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all to get them back
<Laney> seb128: pending, should get to it monday
<seb128> xclaesse, yeah, I read that, thanks
<seb128> Laney, ok, great ;-)
<Laney> there were still some core packages listed so we need to weed those out
<seb128> right
<chrisccoulson> wtf, jo is sat here watching videos on youtube and some of the videos are preceded by chrome adverts
<chrisccoulson> since when did that start happening?
<dobey> youtube has had adverts for quite a while now
<dobey> and if they are movies (which are actually from crackle) they come up much more often
<chrisccoulson> i never noticed before
<chrisccoulson> i clearly don't use youtube enough ;)
<dobey> well, youtube on xbox is utterly useless :(
<chrisccoulson> do the adverts depend on using flash?
<dobey> no
<chrisccoulson> ah, i was wondering if that might be the reason why i never saw them before
<chrisccoulson> i don't have flash installed
<dobey> though a lot of the videos do require flash, so maybe you're only seeing the unpopular crappy videos without flash, and they just don't have adverts :)
<chrisccoulson> maybe
<dobey> i tend to only see adverts on videos from sponsored videos, and not so much from random joe random uploading a laughing baby
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<ricotz> seb128, can this be made a sru for oneiric, it is large :\, but not having glib 2.30.2 seems not reasonable -- http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/glib-oneiric.diff (debian/* only)
<seb128> ricotz, urg, that diff seems the opposite of what we want for a sru
<seb128> like you want no packaging change in a sru
<seb128> but thanks for the diff
<ricotz> i know, just wanted to offer it
<ricotz> i uploaded it to the gnome3 ppa
<seb128> thanks to it I just spotted that somebody screwed the gsettings db handling while merging on Debian, seems to be pitti
<seb128> ricotz, let me look at the .2 news, I was going for updating glib and gtk but the new gtk introduced several bugs which made me reconsider whether we want to sru those
<ricotz> seb128, alright
<seb128> ricotz, the NEWS seems ok, we could update, but it doesn't seem to contain a lot of "interesting" things we need either
<seb128> like small fixes, but nothing that seems important
<seb128> ricotz, do you want to do the sru work?
<seb128> I can have a look after the holidays otherwise
<ricotz> seb128, struggling with a sru isnt my favorite
<seb128> ricotz, ok, no worry, I will have a look but after holidays
<ricotz> that is fine
<seb128> having a new glib uploaded in stable while everybody is away is not my favorite :p
<ricotz> ;)
<ricotz> seb128, btw, gedit-plugins could be synced too, but the dh_python2 transition would be lost
<seb128> we should commit that to the debian svn then, so we can sync with the next upload
<seb128> ricotz, do you have commit access to pkg-gnome?
<seb128> can you do it?
<ricotz> i have
<ricotz> so i could do it
<seb128> ricotz, if you want to do it that would be great ;-)
<ricotz> i guess pygobject(-2) should be synced from testing?
<seb128> ricotz, yeah, I think pitti wanted to sync the new gobject-introspection and pygobject
<seb128> he was waiting for the testing migration
<pitti> right, they got uploaded yesterday
<pitti> I think we can  sync now, doing
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so everybody running unity, 4.26 (next sru) candidate is in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+packages
<seb128> well at least precise builds are, oneiric are coming
<seb128> if you want to try it testing is welcome
<ricotz> pitti, seb128, good thanks
<mterry> pitti, can you accept https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-unity-greeter for precise so it shows up in the work tracker?
<pitti> mterry: I did this morning
<mterry> oh, didn't refresh this morning I guess.  :)  Thanks!
<ricotz> pitti, if you have a moment gnome-sushi can be synced too
<pitti> ricotz: from exp or unstable?
<ricotz> unstable
<mterry> btw, merging gucharmap from debian
<seb128> mterry, \o/
<seb128> mterry, is back in business!
<mterry> :)
<seb128> kenvandine, imho you should just upload the new onboard to precise, it seems likely the compiz issue you got were not due to the new version
<mterry> merging policykit-1-gnome
<seb128> kenvandine, btw https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/precise/bamf/libreoffice-fixes/+merge/85966
<seb128> that seems nice ;-)
<seb128> seems marco keeps rocking!
<kenvandine> seb128, will do
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<bil21al> kenvandine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-butterfly/+bug/902850
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 902850 in telepathy-butterfly "can't sign into msn with some email domains" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pitti> good night eveyrone!
<pitti> enjoy the weekend
<mterry> Latest unity from PPA froze when minimizing xchat, FYI
<mterry> Does anyone have any problems with uploading to PPAs?
<seb128> mterry, works for me
<mterry> seb128, just happened to me again  :(
<seb128> mterry, but it's good that I uploaded to the ppa only for unity ;-)
<mterry> I downgraded
<seb128> mterry, did you get both the unity and compiz update?
<seb128> mterry, did you update other stuff today?
<mterry> seb128, no
<mterry> seb128, no I didn't get the compiz update I mean
<mterry> seb128, but there is no compiz update for precise
<seb128> right
<seb128> I was just checking
<seb128> mterry, are you sure it's the unity update?
<mterry> probably a precise thing
<mterry> no, I guess not
<seb128> like do you get a way to trigger it and it stop on downgrade?
<mterry> not 100% reliable.  but it happened twice while minimizing a maximized window
<mterry> haven't had it yet since downgrading, will see
<seb128> mterry, I can confirm it, just happened in a guest session
<seb128> dbarth, MacSlow: ^ unity SRU regression
<MacSlow> seb128, noooo please no
<seb128> MacSlow, we didn't upload out of a testing ppa so no need to freak out
<seb128> MacSlow, but yes it's broken, will need to be sorted
<seb128> mterry, 3 times in a row there
<seb128> so I guess we can call that a reproducable bug
<seb128> mterry, can you open a bug?
<mterry> seb128, k
<seb128> I will delete the ppa version and follow up on the list
<MacSlow> bisecting that will be "fun"
<MacSlow> mterry, do you have a bt?
<mterry> MacSlow, no...
<mterry> bug 905417 is all the info I have now
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 905417 in unity "Freeze when minimizing windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/905417
<mterry> MacSlow, is there an easy way to get a backtrace with Unity?  /me remembers a wiki page somewhere
<seb128> mterry, I'm getting one
<mterry> seb128, cool
<seb128> mterry, it's as easy that gdb -p <pid> from another use
<seb128> since I tested in a guest session I can get it from my normal session ;-)
<mterry> ah, fair enough
<mterry> :)
<MacSlow> mterry, usually via running  it from a vt
<MacSlow> mterry, but everybody has their own way :)
<seb128> mterry, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/772446/
<seb128> well MacSlow left
<seb128> mterry, thanks for pointing it out
<dbarth> seb128, mterry: thanks for pointing that out, it's been reproduced since
<dbarth> seb128: sorry for the issue, you can remove the packages from the ppa
<dbarth> i don't want you guys to look bad because we put that into /your/ ppa :/
<seb128> dbarth, that's ok, I just deleted
<akab> hi
<Trevinho> seb128: thanks for the "rocking" thing ;)
<Trevinho> Let me know if I need to backport it to oneiric as well
<Trevinho> or the "smaller" (but working) fix is good enough
<Trevinho> this one I mean: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/oneiric/bamf/libreoffice-fixes
<Trevinho> However, if you prefer the better one, the full fix is ready to be asked for merge:  https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/oneiric/bamf/libreoffice-fixes-v2
<kenvandine> Trevinho, i plan to look at that soon
<Trevinho> coo thanks ken
<Trevinho> cool*
<ricotz> mterry, hi
<mterry> ricotz, hello!
<ricotz> mterry, i am looking at accountsservices 0.6.15-2ubuntu1
<mterry> k
<ricotz> was it intended to follow debian with admin>sudo?
<ricotz> i think handling both group names might be better?
<ricotz> in 0002-create-and-manage-groups-like-on-a-ubuntu-system.patch
<ricotz> i think i misread the first hunks
<mterry> ricotz, i'm not very familiar with that patch
<ricotz> right, i noticed pitti added it
<bryceh> jeez, precise sure is crashy for me this morning
<ricotz> bryceh, still alpha ;)
<ricotz> mterry, you mentioned ppa problems ealier? do you still have problems?
<mterry> ricotz, I was having problems with sftp ppa uploads.  switching to just ftp fixed it.
<mterry> I think I have some keyring issues here
<ricotz> mterry, ok,i am seeing build failures without any log :\ https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/+build/3015582
<mterry> ricotz, seems bad....
<ricotz> so it is hard to tell was is going wrong
<mterry> ricotz, builds fine locally/in pbuilder?
<ricotz> mterry, actually havent done this yet
<mterry> never seen that in launchpad though...
<micahg> ricotz: that can be a transient failure or if the buildd got removed from under the build
<ricotz> micahg, thanks, there might be something wrong with the package
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-12-17
<aquarius> In the Power Settings (in precise), the "when the lid is closed" sections have Hibernate in the menus, but it's disabled. I remember something about disabling hibernate unless the machine's on a whitelist, but I'm not sure that that happened; can I re-enable it in order to try whether hibernate works?
<mainerror> Hello.
<ockham> is this the right place to ask questions about the software center?
<ockham> i've found a suggestion to add "Donate" buttons to apps in the USC here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#Others
<ockham> is that something that's actively worked on?
<ockham> (or) would it be a good idea to add a bug report requesting such a feature to launchpad?
<dnewkirk> Hi. I heard there was a need for testing/bug fixing/ et al and wanted to see if there was a way I could help out...
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-12-18
<micahg> are patches to remove g_thread_init completely from packages upstreamable to actual upstreams yet or should we just keep this as a diff right now?
<broder> micahg: i thought you needed to add gthread-2.0 to the pkg-config list, not remove it
<micahg> broder: well, that's one option, but it won't do anything anymore in precise AFAICT
<broder> micahg: but presumably it's needed on older glibs, right?
<micahg> yeah, maybe I should just change it to link with gthread-2.0 now that I think about it, but I'm wondering why people are adding patches to remove the calls
<broder> if there's actually any multithreading, that seems like it could be dangerously wrong
<micahg> broder: which part?
<broder> not calling g_thread_init
<broder> is it actually no longer needed?
<micahg> ah, yeah
<micahg> well, it seems to b: http://developer.gnome.org/glib/2.31/glib-Deprecated-Thread-APIs.html#g-thread-inite needed, but doesn't support custom implementations
<broder> yeah, dropping the calls just doesn't feel like a great idea if you need them to do any multithreaded stuff
<achiang> rhythmbox in 12.04 seems to have forgotten about the music store. :-/
<micahg> achiang: well, it needs to be ported to gtk3 for that
<achiang> oh.
<achiang> is there a blueprint for that?
<achiang> this page is... missing stuff? http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/
<micahg> achiang: could be it's already ported, but that's why we didn't have it in oneiric
<achiang> micahg: poking around with apt-cache search doesn't show anything promising
<RAOF> Ah, well.  At least now I know *where* those bad sectors on the hard drive are...
<bjsnider> you haven't replaced that drive yet?
<mainerror> RAOF: You should replace it ASAP!
<RAOF> Yeah, yeah.
<RAOF> I'm happy to ride it into the ground; all the data's safely duplicated elsewhere.
 * RAOF is more annoyed with his SSD that's no longer appearing as a drive to the BIOS.
<mainerror> Oh, that doesn't sound good either.
<mainerror> What SSD is it?
<RAOF> Again, Déja Dup to the rescue.
<RAOF> A vertex 3.
<mainerror> Oh no! I wanted to get on of those!
<bjsnider> is that a bios bug?
<RAOF> Only if it's a bios bug that applies to an x200s, a UEFI dell, and a legacy dell.
 * RAOF wonders if there's been unusual power fluctuations; *all* his hardware has decided to do strange things.
<mainerror> That might be an explanation.
<JanC> "unusual power fluctuations" shouldn't influence a laptop all that much, I think
<RAOF> Yeah; everything's plugged into surge-protectors, and the battery should cushion low-voltage events.
<JanC> as should the power supply really
<JanC> that's 3 levels of protection, at least
<JanC> although, beware of network connections...
<RAOF> Also plugged into a surge protector.
<RAOF> Well, except for the DSL :)
<JanC> I have my DSL going through a surge protector actually  ;)
<JanC> (although it probably won't survive a direct lightning strike...)
<JanC> I got somewhat wary about these things after a neighbour got hit by a lightning strike and I lost several pieces of electronic/computer equipment by that too...
<JanC> I lost a cable modem, a monitor, a router and an USB disk that night...
<RAOF> Oh!  I think this might explain my > 1 minute login time on this system.  There are bad sectors in some files that might get touched at login…
<RAOF> Ooh, ow.
<JanC> well, I could rescue the actual hard disk, but the USB part was fried; and similarly only the ethernet parts of the router were fried, but that made them useless for the purpose I bought them  ;)
<RAOF> Heh.
<JanC> RAOF: bad sectors on an SSD should be relocated normally?
<JanC> by the SSD firmware?
<RAOF> Yes, but only on write IIUC.
<JanC> right
<RAOF> And this is a rotating rust.
<JanC> well, maybe even on read, duno
<RAOF> I think it's only on write; it can't make a sensible relocation on read, as it doesn't have sensible data.
<JanC> depends, it could relocate if multiple reads are needed
<JanC> or if a read needs error corrections
<JanC> depending on how they implemented stuff ;)
<JanC> but i doubt most SSD are that clever  :-/
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-12-10
<jasoncwarner> TheMuso: acked
<pitti> Bonjour
<BigWhale> Good Morning ...
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, comment vas-tu?
<didrocks> pitti: ça va bien, mes muscles sont complètement endoloris après 3 jours où j'ai beaucoup marché pour la fête des lumières
<pitti> hehe -- tu as marché dans la neige?
<didrocks> il a neigé un peu, mais pas assez pour que ça tienne sur les couloirs :)
<didrocks> et toi, tu as fais quoi pour le week-end?
<pitti> didrocks: we went to the Christmas fair in Munich on Friday on my way back from the airport, that was very nice
<didrocks> oh good ;)
<pitti> weekend was rather quiet, we played badminton again + sauna, some house cleaning, etc.
<pitti> it'll be our last "free" weekend for some time
<didrocks> ah? busy ones ahead? :)
<pitti> ma femme va aller à Suéde pour une semaine
<didrocks> oh? conférence?
<pitti> non, vacances
<pitti> and after she returns, we'll go to Dresden for Christmas/new year and seeing lots of family and friends
 * jalcine loves how the convo went from French to English and he still (slightly) understands
<didrocks> excellent :)
<didrocks> (this is both French and English ^) :)
<pitti> jalcine: mon français est très mal, j'ai apprendre un peut français seullement
<pitti> je parle franglemand!
 * jalcine can't reply in French sadly
<didrocks> :)
<jalcine> haha!
<jalcine> :D
<pitti> (I am German, and learn French with an English program)
<jalcine> It looks good to me, but I speak Haitian Creole largely
<jalcine> French looks very similar and I understand it like 70% of the time
<pitti> jalcine: wow, how did a Latin based language make it all the way to Haiti?
<pitti> through colonization, I guess, hardly a "native" one?
<jalcine> Well, I live in New York now lol
<jalcine> and Creole is based heavily on French so yeah, colonization was a big factor
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> hey jibel! bon week-end?
<jibel> salut didrocks, we calme. Ma fille ainée n'était pas très bien, on n'a donc pas fait grand-chose
<jibel> didrocks, et toi ?
<didrocks> jibel: tout cassé! muscles endoloris car on a beaucoup marché les 3 soirs de la fête des lumières
<Laney> hey
<pitti> hey Laney, how are you?
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<Laney> considering how it feels to be back from holiday ;-)
<Laney> how's it going pitti?
<pitti> Laney: oh, where were you?
<Laney> Lake District
<pitti> Laney: quite fine! we had a great error db sprint last week in the office
<Laney> I posted some pics on G+
<Laney> oh yeah, I remember hearing about that! Did it achieve good results?
<pitti> yes, it did indeed; ev will write a summary about it soon
<Laney> great
<bdrung> does ubuntu-archive have an IRC channel?
<Laney> no, use -release
<bdrung> k, thx
<seb128> Laney, pitti, desktopers: hey, how are you?
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> I'm great, thanks!
<seb128> pitti, how was your trip back? no snow issue?
<pitti> seb128: just 40 mins delay, no biggie
<pitti> seb128: my wife met me in Munich main station, and we went to the Christmas fair, they have a nice one in Munich
<seb128> pitti, nice!
<Laney> yeah, getting back into it ;-)
<didrocks> ok, the daily .po* file generation in the webapp stack that I was blocking manually from now for daily landing is automatically ignored now :)
<Sweetshark> seb128: _rene_ reported multiple problems with his new packages, so I wont prepare a upload for raring just yet, but do a release on the prereleases-ppa.
<Sweetshark> seb128: I still hope to have a upload by the end of the week, as that would allow a default raring install to take part in http://blog.documentfoundation.org/2012/12/08/the-libreoffice-community-organises-a-6-day-test-marathon-to-help-preparing-the-new-4-0-version-of-libreoffice/
<Sweetshark> seb128: also on the MIRs for reportbuilder have met resistance on bug 1034560. Esp. the additional deps would open a can of worms. I will consider building LO with internal jfreereport as that removes a lot of the deps. does that sound sane?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1034560 in libfonts-java (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libloader-java, libformula-java, librepository-java, libfonts-java, libserializer-java " [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1034560
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok for end of week
<seb128> Sweetshark, building with the copy ... seems fine to me, not ideal but better than the alternatuve
<Sweetshark> seb128: k, I will give it a try an see if it pops up other surprises..
<didrocks> seb128: any objection to merge ubuntu-artwork into ubuntu-settings? (at least for the gsettings overrides)
 * mpt wonders what PolicyKit authentication looks like for someone who has no password
<didrocks> I don't know about the distributor logo, we can maybe move it to ubuntu-wallpapers providing its ubuntu-artwork binary package
<BigWhale> Greetings... so, is there any decent way to deal with this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/python-distutils-extra/+bug/692142
<BigWhale> ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 692142 in python-distutils-extra "build_icons only installs icons to share/icons/hicolor" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> didrocks, no objection
<didrocks> thanks seb128 :) I'll move that then, yeah for cleaning \o/
<seb128> didrocks, thanks ;-)
<didrocks> yw!
<Laney> oh cool beans, new webkit doesn't need hax to make any more
<seb128> Laney, the debian guys fixed it ;-)
<Laney> too kind of them :P
<Laney> hum, my compose key stopped working
<Laney> means i can't type my gpg passphrase
<seb128> Laney, use gucharmap and copy the char? ;-)
<Laney> bah!
<soren_> Laney: Use unicode input?
<seb128> or fix compose... ;-)
<Laney> don't have that either
<soren_> Laney: How do you not have unicode input?
<seb128> Laney, ctrl-shift-u
<Laney> yeah, it does nothing
<seb128> hum, it should display a u with underscore and let you type your numbe
<seb128> r
<seb128> Laney, right click, input method ... which one is selected?
<Laney> it works on this here quantal machine: ô
<seb128> Laney, select "simple"?
<Laney> System (X Input Method)
<Laney> yeah simple works
<Laney> GTK_IM_MODULE is set to xim, guess that is the same thing
<Laney> where does that come from?
<seb128> Laney, could be the im-switch to im-config change
<seb128> Laney, try asking GunnarHj
<seb128> Laney, one issue is that /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80im-switch should be cleared and is not, not sure if that can create your issue
 * Laney nods
<Laney> let me try purging im-switch
<Laney> sadly not
<Laney> ah, ibus, it'll be that
<Laney> nope - it is im-config
<cyphermox> seb128:  Laney: that change got reverted friday
<cyphermox> im-switch vs. im-config
<Laney> it got put back
<cyphermox> oh ok ;)
<Laney> I think I must have had a stray .xinputrc
<Laney> but I would have overwritten it by running im-config so can't know for sure :(
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, what Laney said, infinity found the old approved MIR from oneiric time
<cyphermox> sure, sorry
<cyphermox> hey ;) how are you?
<seb128> good, how are you?
<blami> hi, is the System Settings panel monolithic or it has some plugin architecture so other installed packages can drop its own settings there?
<mpt> blami, the former
<blami> mpt: is that intentional or just same as upstream?
<mpt> blami, https://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2011-May/msg00096.html
<blami> mpt: ... :( I think it is a good idea to have it modular. It simplifies users life a lot when all various settings can be found in single place
<mpt> blami, there are external packages that provide panels, but afaik, g-c-c needs to know about them. One of those is activity-log-manager, which provides the "Privacy" panel.
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/activity-log-manager
<Laney> We revert that change
<mpt> blami, jbicha is probably a good person to ask about this. :-) What I'm telling you may be out of date.
<Laney> grep Settings-Panel /usr/share/applications/*.desktop
<blami> Laney: awesome, thanks
<blami> Laney: so just putting similar line as those have will make application launcher appear in settings panel?
<Laney> Should do - copy the ubuntuone-installer.desktop and mess around with it to test
<blami> Laney: thanks
<Laney> np
<kenvandine> Laney, can you look at bug 1087669
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1087669 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Audio Call fails due to linking both gstreamer 0.10 and 1.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087669
<kenvandine> sounds like it is from the gst-1.0 transition
<kenvandine> so probably will get fixed as you finish that up
<Laney> kenvandine: that's likely; IIRC empathy is held back due to farstream
<Laney> which is the part that's waiting for Kubuntu
<kenvandine> ok, thx
<Laney> people can use the PPA in the meantime
 * Laney replied
<desrt> attente: update?
<kenvandine> Laney, thx
<Laney> no problemo
<desrt> attente: i've noticed that you're doing some scary-looking stuff with references
<attente> desrt: trying to figure out the xprop/GtkApplication problem
<desrt> ah.  nice.
<attente> not that i'm closed to advice...
<attente> desrt: what's the problem with the references?
<desrt> attente: i think you can probably safely assume that either a menubar exists as a GMenuModel or as a GtkMenu
<desrt> not both
<desrt> so if you see that the X property for the menubar is already set to something, just disable your code for that window?
<desrt> the question of which actiongroup to use is a bit more interesting, of course
<attente> so basically don't do anything if it's already done?
<desrt> you could just use the GActionMap interface on the GtkApplicationWindow to add to the existing actiongroup
<desrt> and not worry about publishing your own
<attente> um. why do i need to use the existing actiongroup if they're already using GMenuModel?
<desrt> so first thing first: all GtkApplicationWindow instances are action groups
<desrt> and you should never override them
<desrt> ie: rule #1: if you have a GtkApplicationWindow then do not publish your own actions
<attente> ok
<desrt> the reason there is because lots of things can hit those actions
<attente> but when would i ever need to publish actions without menus?
<desrt> the most obvious example is an app menu
<desrt> there are a few apps out there that are using GMenuModel for the app menu but still GtkMenu for menubars
<desrt> and of course the app menu may hit actions on the window...
<desrt> so you need to add to the group rather than replacing it outright
<attente> hmm
<mdeslaur> wow, is nautilus in raring ever confusing
<mdeslaur> what's with the arbitrary split of what's in the menu vs. what's in the gear button
<seb128> mdeslaur, welcome to gnome-shell design, the most common actions are supposed to be in the menu, the less common ones in the gear menu
<seb128> mdeslaur, we have a workitem to restore traditional menus for nautilus this cycle for unity
<mdeslaur> seb128: oh, thank $DEITY
<desrt> seb128: not quite right
<desrt> app menu gets 'global' actions
<desrt> gear menu gets actions affecting that one window
<mdeslaur> desrt: how is a user supposed to know what that means?
<desrt> mdeslaur: it's a pretty natural idea...
<mdeslaur> desrt: i disagree
<seb128> desrt, the difference is not that obvious
<desrt> do i want to do something with nautilus in general or with the directory that i'm currently viewing?
<seb128> desrt, like "enter location" which opens an url bar in the win is in the shell menu
<desrt> ya... that's a bit failish
<desrt> i'd expect a dialog to pop up for that
<mdeslaur> desrt: how do I know that creating a folder in my home directory isn't in general? that doesn't really apply to a single window, etc.
<mdeslaur> it's pretty confusing if you ask me
<desrt> mdeslaur: it applies to the current location
<desrt> seb's example is an annoying one, though
<seb128> "new tab" vs "enter location"
<seb128> they are both similar actions and yet at different places
<mdeslaur> desrt: I don't think regular users are able to understand that concept. I'm sorry.
<mdeslaur> sounds like something that only makes sense to someone technical
<seb128> desrt, it's a bit buggy, like "undo" is in the by-win menu but it undo actions from any context
<desrt> there's a perfectly reasonable explanation for everything here
<seb128> desrt, so the undo list is for the app but yet it's not in the shell menu...
<desrt> http://imgur.com/0ymHm
<larsu> desrt, hi, aren't you supposed to be on vacation?
<mdeslaur> well, having a reasonable explanation doesn't mean it's usable.
<mdeslaur> I believe some user testing of this concept is in order
<desrt> larsu: didn't get it cleared :(
<larsu> mdeslaur, what makes you believe that there wasn't any user testing?
<larsu> desrt, ugh, sorry
<mdeslaur> larsu: because even I can't grasp the concept, or make an informed decision on where stuff should be...but if it's been user tested with Ubuntu's target audience, then I guess it's ok
<seb128> mdeslaur, I doubt it got any "Ubuntu's target audience" testing and as said we decided to keep using normal menus for Ubuntu
<mdeslaur> ok
<desrt> okay.  i'm officially on vacation now :p
<desrt> somehow i didn't get the memo...
<larsu> mdeslaur, right. I don't know whether it's been tested or not, I just dislike these general stabs towards gnome -- as if they aren't thinking about what they are doing
<larsu> mdeslaur, I very much agree with you on nautilus' menus, though :)
<larsu> desrt, awesome, enjoy!
<Laney> mterry: thanks for fixing the music lens landing
<Laney> I'm actually back now but somehow thought it got done :P
<Laney> that awkward moment where you stare at a watch file for 5 minutes before seeing that you wrote 'downloads' instead of 'releases'
<mterry> Laney, oh ok
<mterry> Laney, :)
<Laney> so you shouldn't bother with changelogs for these things?
<Laney> debian changelogs
<Sweetshark> libreoffice-4.0~beta1 for raring uploaded for testbuilding btw.
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hi Sebastien!
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, how are you?
<seb128> Sweetshark, great, let me know how the testing goes
<GunnarHj> seb128: Fine, hope you are as well.
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<GunnarHj> seb128: Do you have time to finalise bug 1076975? The im-config MP needs to be merged, and there is a tiny additional l-s MP.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1076975 in im-config (Ubuntu) "Please port input method function to use im-config" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1076975
<seb128> GunnarHj, let me check that
<Laney> GunnarHj: you bumped im-config to 0.19ubuntu1 but that doesn't exist
<GunnarHj> Laney: It will soon, if seb128 merge it. ;-)
<Laney> In any event you should add a ~ to the end, so that backports satisfy the dep
<GunnarHj> Laney: Do you mean possible backports of im-config 0.19ubuntu1?
<Laney> right
<GunnarHj> Laney: Ok. seb128 ^
<seb128> GunnarHj, the quilt changes are wrong, I'm fixing and uploading
<seb128> GunnarHj, the source is format v3 so it handles quilt without need to build-depends on it or use --with quilt
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok. Did you see Laney's comment on the bump in l-s?
<seb128> GunnarHj, yes, I'm starting with im-config
<seb128> will get to l-s in a minute ;-)
<Laney> just push another rev to the branch, should be fine
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok.
<seb128> GunnarHj, I'm not sure the postinst change is right...
<GunnarHj> seb128: In that case you question the whole postinst code, not just the change, right?
<seb128> GunnarHj, I'm failing to understand why it's there for
<seb128> it deletes a file shipped by the package in the configure) case
<seb128> that seems it would be about right if the package stopped shipping that file, but what's the point to ship something to delete it in the postinst?
<GunnarHj> seb128: It's there for the same purpose as my previous postinst file in l-s, i.e. to remove 80im-switch.
<seb128> well, you want to remove it when im-config is uninstalled right?
 * didrocks waves good evening
<seb128> didrocks, bye
<didrocks> seb128: have a nice one :)
<GunnarHj> seb128: No... It needs to be there for quite a while.
<seb128> GunnarHj, well, if you remove it in the postinst it's not going to be there even if the package is installed...
<micahg> Laney: welcome back, would you mind verifying your webkit SRU at some point this week?  I think I might end up needing to SRU 1.10.1 after all
<seb128> Laney, do you understand the im-config's postinst and what it's trying to do?
<Laney> seb128: no I haven't looked, just the diff
<GunnarHj> seb128: It's two different packages. 80im-switch is a left-over from im-switch
<seb128> shrug
<Laney> I thought that packages weren't allowed to monkey with conffiles of other packages
<Laney> what's the problem with it?
<seb128> GunnarHj, Laney: sorry I got confused between im-config and switch
<seb128> that looks wrong to rm the conffile from another package
<Laney> micahg: I was hop
<Laney> ing ogra would look at it
<Laney> but I will if he doesn't
<Laney> brb
<micahg> thanks
<seb128> but well it's not really a conffile and Debian is doing it so I think I will wave my hands and merge the md5 addition
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yeah, that's what you said about my proposed postinst file too.
<GunnarHj> seb128: Great. Think it has to be done that way.
<seb128> GunnarHj, it's the wrong way to do it but I don't care enough to change it ;-)
<seb128> im-switch should clean its conffile when being uninstalled
<GunnarHj> seb128: That wouldn't have been easy to fix; see my comment on the bug.
<GunnarHj> seb128: I don't think it's a co-incidence that Osamu did it that way. He even defended it in a Debian bug.
<seb128> GunnarHj, ok, I see, thanks for the details
<Laney> micahg: I'm uploading .2 to raring probably tomorrow morning FYI
<Laney> it has some CVE fixes too, didn't check if we are affected
<micahg> Laney: oh, it was released, that's even better :)
<Laney> then we can revert make \o/
<micahg> Laney: thanks, that'll save me the trouble, so, if someone can get the quantal SRU verified in the next 24 hours, I"ll include it in the security update for quantal
<micahg> otherwise, I'll have to revert it
<Laney> mmm
<micahg> Laney: ogra_ : any chance of the webkit SRU being verified tonight, I'd like to get it uploaded later today (my time) so I can get it into -proposed tomorrow
<Sweetshark> lol: https://lists.launchpad.net/libreoffice/msg00020.html
<Sweetshark> launchpad managed to get access to a port 25 somewhere, take cover!
<xnox> micahg: do you have a bug number?
<Laney> micahg: not really tonight
<Laney> I'm in the middle of getting ready to go out to a Christmas meal
<Laney> not that my suit is anywhere to be found
<Laney> xnox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1066046
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1066046 in pvr-omap4 (Ubuntu Quantal) "pvr driver crashes when ubiquity-slideshow starts" [High,Confirmed]
<Laney> I posted the test case in the description there
 * Laney wonders how one can lose an entire suit
<GunnarHj> seb128: You surprised me by saying that quilt isn't needed in im-config, but I saw that you left it there, after all.
<GunnarHj> seb128: Thanks for helping with those somewhat tricky uploads!
<seb128> GunnarHj, yeah, sorry about that, I'm used to source version 3 (quilt), that one was (native) which doesn't behave the same way
<GunnarHj> seb128: Right, that's what I thought.
<Sweetshark> yeeha, now that the baseline is set and the ccache is primed (and I disabled xz-compression for packages), buildtime for the libreoffice package is down to 49 minutes again.
<Sweetshark> (on the trusty old notebook)
<chrisccoulson> well, some vacation this is turning out to be!
<bryce> chrisccoulson?
<chrisccoulson> bryce, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/125257657/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.firefox-trunk_20.0~a1~hg20121208r115330-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<chrisccoulson> and i'm ill ;)
<chrisccoulson> i think i should just accept that i can never do vacation ;)
<bryce> chrisccoulson, aw I hate it when that happens
<chrisccoulson> yeah, on the first day too :(
<bryce> chrisccoulson, I have vacation coming up in a couple days, so pardon if I scoot away from you a bit...  ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh, no worries ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if it's any conciliation, 20 is the last Firefox release for lucid :)
<Sweetshark> pitti: can I add libreoffice to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/RequiredTests#run_upstream_test_suite_against_system_installed_packages ? I would give a helping had there too ...
<pitti> Sweetshark: bien sûr!
<pitti> Sweetshark: want to hack on that on Thursday?
 * pitti back in 12 mins for TB meeting
<Sweetshark> pitti: well, I already hacked a bit for that, e.g. at https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/libreoffice-prereleases/+sourcepub/2803189/+listing-archive-extra
<Sweetshark> pitti: there is already a libreoffice-subsequentcheckbase package which contains lots of the testing code. I was thinking maybe I could write a blogpost outlining how to use that and hoped for some volunteer to finish it off, sparing me to dig into the details of the auto-pkg-test boilerplate and redtape. ;)
<micahg> xnox: any chance you feel like verifying the webkit SRU?
<xnox> micahg: i am installing quantal. it is taking time.
<xnox> micahg: you will have it verified in ~40minutes
<micahg> xnox: ah, ok, sorry, must have missed what you said before
<micahg> xnox: oh, doesn't have to be that fast, next few hours would be great though, thanks
<xnox> micahg: well I did mention on #release that i will be popping out. Now I am back =)
<xnox> and doing it
<xnox> micahg: is the new webkit built yet?
<micahg> xnox: which new one>
<ricotz> seb128, hi :), do you know if there are harfbuzz packages?
<seb128> ricotz, hey, not that I know
<xnox> micahg: do you just want webkit out the door in general, or do you have a new round of sru/security for webkit out of the door soonish?
<micahg> ricotz: I just saw an upload to experimental
<ricotz> seb128, hmm, i see, if there is still the plan to get gtk+3.0 update then it needs pango 1.32.4 from now on :\
<micahg> xnox: I want the SRU verified so I can build a security update that'll go to proposed sometime tomrrow
<ricotz> micahg, oh, that would be nice
<xnox> micahg: i see.
<seb128> ricotz, no plan to get the gtk update
<ricotz> seb128, yeah, i meant "option" as maybe glib
<ricotz> micahg, ah found it :)
<seb128> ricotz, you are welcome to package harfbuzz if you are interested in the gtk update ;-)
<seb128> ricotz, we will update, if not this cycle next one
<ricotz> seb128, there is a harfbuzz package in debian incoming :)
<seb128> cool
<seb128> it might get out of there if debian releases one day
<ricotz> seb128, this could/should be synced to raring
<seb128> ricotz, thanks
<jbicha> micahg: do you think we'll build webkit2 for raring?
<micahg> jbicha: doubtful, unless we need it for something
<xnox> micahg: verfied. Now only the publishing is required =)
<micahg> xnox: thanks, I just needed it verified, so I can move forward with my own uploads (it'll be ~15-20 hrs before I can copy to proposed anyways)
<micahg> jbicha: do you have a specific need for the webkit 2 packages?
<micahg> FWIW, they're not enabled in debian/experimental either
<jbicha> micahg: no, not for GNOME 3.6, supposedly webkit2 will be usable in Epiphany 3.8
<Sweetshark> Shall we play a game?
<Sweetshark> I propose the game "Who has the biggest stripped shared object in one of his/her packages?"
 * micahg bets on qengho
<qengho> Hah.
 * qengho always has a bigger one.
<Sweetshark> qengho: how big?
<Sweetshark> (stripped amd64 lib)
<mlankhorst> Sweetshark: chromium? :P
<micahg> >70MB
 * micahg guesses Firefox would come in second
<micahg> actually, Thunderbird...then Firefox
<Sweetshark> ls -lh debian/libreoffice-core/usr/lib/libreoffice/program/libmergedlo.so
<Sweetshark> -rw-r--r-- 1 bjoern users 49M Dec 10 20:27 debian/libreoffice-core/usr/lib/libreoffice/program/libmergedlo.so
<Sweetshark> unstripped
<Sweetshark> ls -lh solver/unxlngx6.pro/lib/libmergedlo.so
<Sweetshark> -rwxr-xr-x 2 bjoern users 664M Dec 10 19:56 solver/unxlngx6.pro/lib/libmergedlo.so
<micahg> ok, that's #2 for the moment then :)
<mlankhorst> Sweetshark: that's not how you pick up someone from the gender of your choice!
 * micahg is curious if there's anything between that and Chromium or larger...
<mlankhorst> well chromium's static libs are massive
<Sweetshark> mlankhorst: I know. from experience.
<Sweetshark> micahg: and the next 4 runner-ups in libreoffice are also all over 100MB unstripped.
<micahg> stable Firefox is 36MB stripped and Thunderbird is 38MB, not sure about unstripped, but I think >200M
<Sweetshark> micahg: Merging them in would make LibreOffice even more monolithic tough.
<mlankhorst> you can do shared chromium builds..
<micahg> mlankhorst: not in a stable release reliably :)
<micahg> or without great effort
<micahg> and we still use quite a few distro components...
<Sweetshark> 254M libsclo.so (Calc), 247M libswlo.so (Writer), 119M libsdlo.so (Draw), 107M libooxlo.so (MS Office 2007 import)
<mlankhorst> but looks like that's less in size, still
<Sweetshark> hmmm, one could for example merge all the writer libraries too -- that would make one ~418MB unstripped so. but thats not worth it, I guess. You dont _want_ to load e.g. wordperfect filters everytime you use writer. the separation between libswlo.so  and libswuilo.so is pretty useless though.
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-12-11
<cyphermox> Sweetshark: still around?
<smspillaz> pitti: you around ?
<smspillaz> pitti: I can't reproduce bug 1063617 anymore. Can you walk me through it?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1063617 in compiz (Ubuntu) "1:0.9.8+bzr3319-0ubuntu1 regression: keeps setting gsettings keys to wrong values" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1063617
<smspillaz> I created a new user account and ran your script and the settings survive across compiz restarts and nothing funky is going on as far as I can tell
<smspillaz> I have some notes here as to what the problem might be, so I can try going with that and seeing if it works
<pitti> good morning
<pitti> smspillaz: hello
<pitti> smspillaz: I can try the test on current raring again, yes; hang on
<smspillaz> yeah let me know
<smspillaz> I can see where the code could run into trouble and cause it to try and write stuff upon reading values, but I think its a condition that's difficult to trigger
<pitti> smspillaz: indeed I cannot reproduce it any more with a test user in current raring
<pitti> was something for gsettings already fixed?
<pitti> I'll take out the workaround from my session startup file and try with my own user
<smspillaz> pitti: nothings been 'fixed' as far as I know - it might just be that we're not hitting the condition that can reproduce the bug anymore
<pitti> smspillaz: ah, or that; it also works for my own user now
<smspillaz> ok well
<pitti> I got it very reliably on quantal; but a lot changed after that
<pitti> so it might indeed be a timing issue on startup
<smspillaz> I'll try and get something together to fix what I think is the root problem
<smspillaz> the problem is that I don't think this is trivially backportable
<pitti> smspillaz: back then it seemed like compiz would evaluate the gsettings at startup, and afterwards change their value; i. e. after the first restart after "gsettings set" the behaviour was still ok, but the keys were wrong
<pitti> and after the second restart, both behaviour and keys were wrong
<pitti> smspillaz: well, if it at least gets robust from raring on, that's already something :)
<pitti> smspillaz: so I keep my workaround disabled, and will see whether it starts misbehaving again (I'll notice fairly quickly)
<smspillaz> right, I think there was a condtion where it would read the compiz option first and overwrite the gsettings one with that
<smspillaz> I can't really know for sure though until I get some test instrumentation around it
<smspillaz> which is always tricky
<pitti> smspillaz: do the existing tests have the possibility of restarting compiz?
<RAOF> Oh, arse. Is the PS daily landing stuff breaking the dbgsym repository? It doesn't seem to have symbols for anything new.
<smspillaz> pitti: no, although when I test things I generally do it at the unit level
<pitti> smspillaz: if so, it might already be good to write a test for "configuration changes survive two restarts"
<smspillaz> pitti: well, that would be higher level functional testing
<smspillaz> and the problem is that such tests are inherently flakey
<pitti> RAOF: hm, their PPA has ddebs, but they are not copied to anywhere when landing indeed
<smspillaz> for example, the real problem might be that "configuration changes don't survive restarts, when certain conditions are met"
<smspillaz> those aren't really appropriate for "make test" type runs
<pitti> smspillaz: right; I thought of the autopilot style ones, which are generally integration tests
<smspillaz> yeah
<smspillaz> compiz doesn't really have an integration testing framework
<smspillaz> well, we do, using xorg-gtest
<smspillaz> but eh, I generally don't like doing high level testing if I can test something at a low level instead
<pitti> yes, indeed
<smspillaz> the nice thing about the compizconfig code is that I spent forever getting it into a shape where you could do low level testing without doing massive refactoring every time
<smspillaz> I think I might write a blog post about it actually, could be useful for GObject-like code
<smspillaz> (even though compizconfig does not use glib, but I wrote something very similar to GObject but smaller and tuned to my particular needs)
<smspillaz> *insert bragging remark about how compiz has more unit tests than unity and nux combined
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti!
<pitti> didrocks: as-tu encore du neige?
<didrocks> pitti: non, c'est fini ça, elle a tenu vendredi et un peu samedi, mais c'est tout :( et toi?
<pitti> nous avons beaucoup de neige depuis dimanche
<pitti> il neige pour le moment
<pitti> biking to Taekwondo was quite a challenge yesterday
<pitti> tomorrow I'll borrow my wife's bike rather, that has winter tires with spikes
<didrocks> yeah, better to be safe on bike than risking on a slippery road :)
<pitti> http://www.augsburg.de/index.php?id=1849 :)
<pitti> it's even more where I live (we are on the border of the city)
<didrocks> oh waow, this looks so… white :)
<didrocks> (especially the sky)
<pitti> it's still quite dark
<didrocks> I can see you are more on east, on the camera, you are getting more light than here :)
<hoonteke> maybe this is a place to ask, given Bjoern's blog article awhile back on quickly.  If not please excuse and point me to the right place:
<hoonteke> I'm hoping there might be some knowledge overlap in here: I'm working with Py3k, python-gi, and glade.
<hoonteke> I'm trying to set some text to a visible GtkTextView object via GtkTextViewobject.get_buffer().set_text("test"), but everytime I try, I'm getting a segfault.  (Once the control returns to the Gtk main loop.)  Is this a common problem/newbie mistake?
<hoonteke> what am I doing wrong?  I've posted my simplistic code: http://bpaste.net/show/0bQCHyvi5ZOeBCYeDFXq/  and  the glade file: http://bpaste.net/show/IYzg9q8kKZeJTAkMtu3w/
<mlankhorst> g'day
<Laney> hey
<Sweetsha1k> cyphermox: pong
<didrocks> seb128: so, finally, we can even wrap more. I'm wrapping ubuntu-mono, light-themes and ubuntu-artwork (the non config part) in a ubuntu-themes source package
<didrocks> this one will deliver those binaries, sounds good?
<seb128> didrocks, sounds great to me ;-)
<pitti> bonjour seb128 -- tu n'ai pas dire "bonjour" aujourd'hui!
<didrocks> you will have a new package to review soon :)
<didrocks> waiting on launchpad rollbacking a faulty patch preventing me to create this "ubuntu-themes" project
<seb128> pitti, salut
<seb128> pitti, non, j'ai un technicien de Dell qui était la pour réparer ma machine
<pitti> seb128: oh, ta machine est malade?
<pitti> (for lack of a better word of "broken")
<seb128> cassée
<seb128> pitti, elle était très très très lente par moment (utilisation cpu forte, ou lors des recharges)
<pitti> seb128: so you're working on the nexus 7 now? :-)
<seb128> pitti, no, the guy changed the mb (which is why I was offline for over an hour), I'm back to a working laptop
<seb128> weird issue
<seb128> the machine was feeling like a 486 when the battery was charging or when using the cpu after a while
<pitti> seb128: good to hear; yay Dell customer support
<seb128> like the cpu throttling was kicking in without reason
<seb128> it was not overheating...
<seb128> pitti, yeah, kudos to them, they made me update the bios and try a few things first and since that didn't work they said yesterday they would send me a tech guy to fix it and next day he was there
<pitti> I was quite impressed with mine as well
<pitti> after 3 years minus 3 weeks I asked for the CPU fan to get replaced as it was very loud
<pitti> and the next day they did without any fuss
<seb128> I'm glad I have the 3 years warranty in any case ;-)
<pitti> yeah, that's a non-negotiable thing for a workstation
<davidbarth> hi; can i bother someone with this error? python -c "from gi.repository import Gio; Gio.DesktopAppInfo.new('gnome-terminal')"
<davidbarth> i wonder if it's due to the library or the bindings missing some constructors, or if i'm doing it plain wrong
<seif> pitti did u see my issue
<seif> ?
<davidbarth> hey seif ;)
<pitti> hey seif
<pitti> seif: which issue?
<davidbarth> hey pitti, guten tag; not sure for seif, but my gi.repository error above may be an easier one
<davidbarth> ;)
<pitti> davidbarth: the introspection part seems alright
<Laney> davidbarth: you need to include '.desktop'
<Laney> http://developer.gnome.org/gio/unstable/gio-Desktop-file-based-GAppInfo.html#g-desktop-app-info-new
<pitti> just that the actual glib ctor fails
<pitti> $ python -c "from gi.repository import Gio; print Gio.DesktopAppInfo.new('gnome-terminal.desktop')"
<pitti> <DesktopAppInfo object at 0x12e80f0 (GDesktopAppInfo at 0x1326d90)>
<pitti> oui, merci Laney
<davidbarth> ah indeed! thanks guys
<Sweetshark> doko: is python3-defaults (>=3.3) easily backportable to quantal?
<mitya57_> Sweetshark: it will require to rebuild everything, why do you need it?
<Sweetshark> mitya57_: libreoffice4 backports
<mitya57_> Sweetshark: new libreoffice doesn't support 3.2?
<Sweetshark> mitya57_: nope
<ricotz> Sweetshark, hi :)
<ricotz> Sweetshark, please don't upload 4.0 to the main ppa
<Sweetshark> ricotz: k, why?
<ricotz> Sweetshark, i would want to wait for at least 4.0.1
<mitya57_> Sweetshark: you may want to hardcode python3.3 and use it (and rebuild only modules you need)
<ricotz> Sweetshark, we should keep those in prereleases
<Sweetshark> ricotz: the ppa that is called "ppa"? yes ... well no. ;) 4.0.0 will be in there, or at least can be. alpha/beta of course not yet.
<ricotz> Sweetshark, then create a 3-6 ppa and have it properly sized first to be able to copy the 3.6.x packages for starting 4.0
<ricotz> please ;)
<ricotz> Sweetshark, when is 4.0.0. suppose to happen?
<Sweetshark> yep, -3-6 ppa is a good idea.
<Sweetshark> 4.0.0 February 4-10, 2013
<ricotz> alright
<Sweetshark> so, its still a bit off ;)
<ricotz> Sweetshark, yeah, good ;)
<ricotz> Sweetshark, be aware of different build-deps if you copy LO builds to the "ppa"
<Sweetshark> ricotz: huh? what do you mean?
<ricotz> Sweetshark, e.g. libexttextcat
 * Sweetshark wonders if it makes sense to build the beta1 prerelease for quantal without python in the prereleases ppa, so people can easily install something for testing.
<Sweetshark> ricotz: k
<ricotz> if havent copied it yet, but will do when the quantal build "finally" worked out in my ppa
<ricotz> (ppa space :\)
<Sweetshark> ricotz: that problem should (mostly) be gone with 4.0. binfilter is dead and good riddance.
<ricotz> Sweetshark, please do it for raring
<ricotz> this means: a huge cut-down of needed build-space?
<Sweetshark> ricotz: we decided to kill binfilter with 4.0 upstream. no need to ever build that crap again.
<Sweetshark> ricotz: right.
<ricotz> nice
<czajkowski> which makes me happy :)
<ricotz> heh
<Sweetshark> binfilter was essentially a full copy on an old staroffice that was build only to read the old staroffice files and communicate to the 'real' office how they look like.
<ricotz> :)
<ricotz> bbl
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: heh, we still have enough for you, lots of new deps that we need to keep in the ppa. but at least the filesystem size requirements of the _builder_ should be lower now.
<czajkowski> well one can hope :)
<Sweetshark> hmmmm, Mem:  32951952k total, 32786672k used ... should I be worried?
<bcurtiswx> anyone know why chrisccoulson was banned from freenode?
<micahg> Laney: I wonder if parallel will work better now in webkit 1.10.2
<Laney> micahg: I don't know if those splitting fixes will have helped that, but it might be worth a try
<Laney> there's some commented out stuff in rules for that
<micahg> 4 hour build times are annoying :)
<micahg> (was 2.5 for me locally)
<Laney> ccache might help
<Laney> Build needed 02:54:47, 34347904k disc space
<Laney> you must have quite some machine!
<czajkowski> bcurtiswx: you can ask in #freenode if that is the case.
<bcurtiswx> czajkowski, OK thx
<micahg> hrm, how does webkit get a new binary package dependency on libxdamage, but lose it from the ldd output
<cyphermox> good morning!
<seb128> hey cyphermox
<cyphermox> bonjour seb128
<didrocks> hey cyphermox
<GunnarHj> seb128: ping
<mspencer> mpt: I have a quick question about handling feature requests.
<mpt> mspencer, sure
<mspencer> mpt: When someone files a bug that is a feature request, am I going to immediately assign it to you and you decide if it should be included or do I talk to you first or what? Here's an example: bug 1088056
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1088056 in Contributor Console "Clicking on a package description in Software Center should link to Nightmonkey" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1088056
<mpt> mspencer, only if it isn't obvious what the appropriate design is
<mpt> mspencer, if you can decide it by yourself, that's fine too.
<mspencer> mpt: Okay. So for that bug, do want me to triage it as wishlist and assign it to you?
<mpt> sure
<mitya57_> hey mspencer, is there any reason why contributor-console uses python2?
<mitya57_> (and do you know that it likely won't be on desktop cd for raring — https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-r-python-versions)?
<mitya57_> s/cd/image/
<mspencer> mitya57_: I've been using python2 because that's what Quickly on 12.10 uses.
<mspencer> mitya57_: Thanks for bringing this to my attention, I wasn't thinking about this. If you want, you could report this as a bug and I'll work on porting it to python3.
<robru> Good morning
<didrocks> hey robru!
<mitya57_> mspencer: np, just noted
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> meeting time?
<robru> I think so
<seb128> Sweetshark, qengho, didrocks, mlankhorst, cyphermox, mterry, robru, attente, tkamppeter: it's meeting time
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-12-11
<cyphermox> o/
<mlankhorst> I had a demo running, then it broke :(
<tkamppeter> hi
<Sweetshark> o\
<mlankhorst> got to eat soon, so ill just say this: managed to drop fps on glxgears to 200 fps (so it synced radeon and i915.. ish)
<mlankhorst> EOD ;P
<seb128> I hope everybody is fine, getting close from holidays
<seb128> let's get started
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey, short summary...? ;-)
 * Laney didn't get pinged :(
<Sweetshark> seb128: first beta1 upload to ppa for raring
<seb128> Laney, hey, sorry, I used my line from last week and I had your filtered out because you were on holidays
<Laney> :P
<Sweetshark> seb128: also backported to quantal for more test coverage, but had to disable python :/
<seb128> Sweetshark, I read that early, shame
<seb128> Sweetshark, when do you aim at a raring upload? before holidays? what's the status of the MIR stack?*
<Sweetshark> seb128: reportbuilder MIRs problematic -- might pull in half of java-universe, security unhappy about that. will use internal jfreereport, HTH
<robru> I'm on the nexus today, please excuse my slow typing :-)
<seb128> (speaking of the nexus my raring upgrade seems to be stucked...sshing to it)
<Sweetshark> seb128: yes, a 4.0 beta upload for raring should be doable before the holidays. the packaging is in a decent state
<seb128> Sweetshark, yeah, half of java seems an issue
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok, let's see how that goes
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<seb128> qengho, hey
<Sweetshark> seb128: also I prepare 147 full builds of libreoffice on precise for bibisecting at the libreoffice test marathon
<seb128> lol, fun
<Sweetshark> seb128: actually it just finished. and is packed in a 2.7GB git repo.
<seb128> isn't git great? ;-)
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<seb128> qengho, hey, around for a quick week summary?
<seb128> seems not, coming back to you later
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> hey!
<didrocks> * New unity stack half-automatically (testing was manual) to ubuntu bringing overlay scrollbars and more to users.
<didrocks> * Continue improvement and bootstrapping of daily-landing process. Now we are at 27 projects working.
<didrocks> * Added dependency validation between stacks, meaning it won't be possible that a change breaking backward compatibility will be released with the rest of other stacks working with that change. Still need some due autopilot changes for tomorrow to have everything wired.
<didrocks> * Merged into one packages the whole ubuntu-artwork, ubuntu-mono and light-themes. ubuntu-themes is the new thing \o/ the ubuntu-artwork gsettings override is now in ubuntu-settings.
<didrocks> ..
<seb128> thanks for cleaning the artwork stack
<didrocks> yw!
<seb128> I just noticed we still had gconf overrides and stuff in there when reviewing the update earlier... ;-)
<didrocks> hum, I did remove some
<didrocks> did I left some?
<didrocks> leave*
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, "we had", before you came to clean it
<didrocks> ah yeah ;)
<seb128> I didn't realize before that
<didrocks> indeed, a lot of crufts :)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks for the hard work!
<didrocks> no worry ;)
<seb128> Laney, hey (not forgetting you twice ;-)
<Laney> heh
<Laney> On holiday last week. Previously landed the first part of gst 1.0. That's probably it for now.
<seb128> Laney, I hope you had a good week off
<Laney> There's some problems like empathy crashing on calls that block on kde
<Laney> but in the meantime people can still use the PPA
<seb128> is that because we didn't upgrade farstream?
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> how much would be break KDE if we went on with the update?
<Laney> well, because we didn't switch empathy yet which requires farstream
<Laney> there's a transition
<Laney> so stuff has to be ported or removed or it won't migrate
<seb128> so we are stucked with empathy having video calls broken?
<Laney> I could do something like have two source packages
<seb128> well, not the end of the world but we should make sure the kubuntu guys work with us to move forward
<Laney> or force hint the stuff through and have the transition incomplete in release
<seb128> so we don't stay stucked for months
<Laney> might get killed for that though
<Laney> i'll follow up with riddell this week
<seb128> one first step could be to start the transition in proposed
<seb128> it might annoy the guys who don't want stuff to sit in proposed enough to motivate moving forward :p
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> also: new webkit 1.10.2, just did a dev hangout with dholbach during which my microphone stopped working multiple times, now patch piloting
<Laney> :-)
<Laney> FIN
<seb128> Laney, thanks ;-)
<seb128> (I'm glad you are doing the webkit updates ;-)
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<didrocks> (and glad that you are speaking French :))
<Laney> and there's me thinking it was TCP
<seb128> hum, no mlankhorst
<seb128> cyphermox, hey
<cyphermox> hey hey
<cyphermox> so I'm still trying to unbreak all the tests in the indicators that fail tests
<seb128> how is that progressing?
<seb128> still no indicator-session autolanding?
<didrocks> cyphermox: did you talk to pitti about the xvfb-run issues?
<cyphermox> I think libappindicator is mostly done now, dbusmenu to follow today, and ido/xorg-gtest soon, still blocked on a crash in X in the buildds
<cyphermox> didrocks: I did
<cyphermox> it's not hugely helpful but got an idea to get a core file and debug that
<didrocks> ah that's a first step :)
<cyphermox> yeah
<didrocks> let's do the one without xvfb issue first
<didrocks> so the "nearly done"
<cyphermox> otherwise, multiarching libappindicator/libindicator for precise
<didrocks> to just have those 2
<cyphermox> yup yup
<cyphermox> ..
<seb128> cyphermox, we didn't have libappindicator multiarched yet? seems like a good one to get indeed
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<cyphermox> yeah in *precise*
<seb128> right
<seb128> hum, no mterry
<cyphermox> oh, also preparing another NM/ nm-applet /MM update with new magic
<seb128> robru, hey, let's see how the nexus work for the update and typing :p
<robru> So, this week the PS team really ramped up usage of lp:friends and found a bunch of bugs, so I've been racing to squash them all. Very little packaging happened because of this, so now I need to catch up on that. Ken left me with a big to-do list while he is gone :-)
<didrocks> robru: enjoy the webapps update! (especially the security fix one), do not hesitate to ping me if needed :)
<robru> Took me a while to type that :-)
<seb128> robru, right, don't hesitate to ping didrocks or me (or just ask on the channel) if you need help with the packaging stuff
<seb128> ken said you had some SRUs to get done
<seb128> robru, let's make you not type more then
<seb128> robru, thanks
<robru> didrocks, yeah, will likely need guidance
<seb128> attente, hey, how is the menus fight going? ;-)
<attente> seb128: pretty good actually
<attente> all that's left is the GtkApplicationWindow x property bug, which should be done by today or tomorrow thanks to larsu's help, and i can get out those PPAs for testing
<attente> afterwards, more testing, bug fixes, and code clean-up, but otherwise, i think i can try taking on something new :)
<attente> ...
<larsu> awesome work attente!
<seb128> attente, great, feel free to do calls for testing on the channel once you are ready to get feedback from others
<attente> sure thing
<seb128> attente, thanks
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> hi,
<tkamppeter> I have done:
<tkamppeter> - worked on bugs
<tkamppeter> - Investigations on a CUPS crash in Quantal
<tkamppeter> - Installed 13.04 on the Nexus 7 and on a VM on my PC
<tkamppeter> - Added hardening to cups-pk-helper and investigated its test programs for a MIR
<tkamppeter> - Good news: The maintainer of the GTK print dialog has posted the first patch for browsing remote printers via Avahi
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks for testing  the cups-pk-helper security update btw
<seb128> @gtk: nice
<tkamppeter> - Another good news: XBMC works on Nexus 7 and allows to play videos.
<seb128> tkamppeter, lot of good stuff there
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128>  
<tkamppeter> - YouTube works on the Nexus7 also with Firefox, see my update of the Nexus 7 Usage Wiki.
<seb128> nice
<seb128>  
<seb128> so me: still some sponsoring, we got the queue almost in shape, bugs fixing/triage, played with the nexus 7, triaged some bugs, looked at some issues but no real progresses on performances yet
<seb128> I'm on holidays soon (end of week or before, still have a few days and I ponder using seem this week or early january)
<seb128> I think enough of us are off next week that we will not need a meeting
<seb128> so we will resume those next year
<seb128>  
<didrocks> agreed
<qengho> I'm ready.
<seb128> does anyone has questions/comments?
<Sweetshark> seb128: addendum: there was some trouble with the new packages on the debian side -- a/ liblangtab was ftbfs on armel there, I havent investigated for us yet b/ liborcus still needed some tweaking of the orig.tar, which is annoying as it means we will likely have to do some 0.3.1+really-0.3.0 black magic with the same tarball, which is unfortunate.
<seb128> qengho, hey, go ;-)
<qengho> desktop-r-chromiumbrowser-improvements
<qengho> 1) Merging packaging minimal changes for #security.  They like more details than I gave.
<qengho> 2) Fixing more NEON errors on ARMv7. Talking to people tracking some crashers there.
<qengho> 3) Getting ready for new stable release upstream.
<qengho> 4) Getting on top of bug reports. There are lots.
<qengho> EOF
<seb128> getting on top of bug reports? brave man!
<Sweetshark> seb128: a/ is what I like to have fixed before the LO upload, b/ is annoying, but nothing that will bring us off track too much.
<seb128> don't spend your life fighting bug noise, some of us have been there, it doesn't scale, it's just demotivating over time
<seb128> Sweetshark, back to you in a minute
<qengho> Ugh.
<qengho> As a person who likes Inbox Zero style, I have a lot of work to do.
<Sweetshark> qengho: If you wanna fight bugs, I have a few spare ones to sell you. And some oceanfront property in arizona ;)
<seb128> qengho, filter bug emails smartly, like put in a box that you drive the 0 the direct Cc/assignment ones
<seb128> then discard everything else or just quickly glance over the titles
<seb128> that's my advice
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<seb128> Sweetshark, liborcus didn't get NEWed yet, it's still in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=liborcus ... I can reject it so no need of new tarball
<Sweetshark> seb128: ah, cool. please do.
<qengho> I have some decent mail rules.  I just want bug searches to be more useful to me, so I might need to re-title lots of them.
<seb128> Sweetshark, done
<seb128> qengho, ok, makes sense
<seb128>  
<seb128> ok, any other update/comment/question?
<didrocks> cyphermox, mterry-not-here, robru: just a heads up that if you saw some branches landing in upstream trunk without tests and they should have some, in addition to ping your lovely upstream, please add them to http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-unity
<didrocks> ..
<Laney> will many people be around next week?
<qengho> I'll be around most of it.
<didrocks> not me
<seb128> Laney, robru and mterry will be around I think, maybe a few other ones
<Sweetshark> ill be around modulo test marathon, which should help a bit in making this package sound from the start ...
 * Laney nods
<Laney> i'm off from next thursday
<seb128> have good holidays everyone in any case
<didrocks> thanks, you too! :-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: http://packages.debian.org/experimental/liborcus-0.4-0 <- the fixed package is in experimental by now, please sync when time allows then.
<cyphermox> I'm going to be around until the 20th
 * Sweetshark eats a chocolate santa.
<seb128> Sweetshark, excellent, it means it already got NEW reviewed so we can ack it easily
<seb128> Sweetshark, http://packages.qa.debian.org/libm/libmspub.html and http://packages.qa.debian.org/libl/liblangtag.html as well ... can those be synced?
<seb128> Sweetshark, that will make things easier
<Sweetshark> seb128: mspub should be fine, lemme check liblangtag. there was a armel fail there somewhere ...
<Sweetshark> seb128: i will give the langtag thing a try on a porterbox tommorrow and report back. k?
<seb128> Sweetshark, works for me, thanks
<jbicha> this looks like it will make our "load whatever app you want to in System Settings" patch more fun: http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/commit/?id=3686cf
<jbicha> https://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnomecc-list/2012-December/msg00000.html
 * didrocks waves good evening :)
<seb128> Sweetshark, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/125458922/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-armhf.liblangtag_0.4.0-3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ... you were right ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: hmm, do we have it in on the other archs now? because essentially what rene did on debian was: disable langtag on arm, use it elsewhere.
<seb128> Sweetshark, no, but arm is armhf in ubuntu
<seb128> so maybe the check needs updating
<Sweetshark> seb128: so it failed for rene on armel. rene though about just extending the timeout but that likely isnt the fix.
<Sweetshark> eh, something missconfigured terribly. txt-files opening in notepad on wine.
<Laney> yay webkit ICE
 * Laney retries - gotta be them rays again, right?
<micahg> hrm, I thought gcc autoretried that now...
<Laney> maybe
 * micahg is waiting for powerpc to finish and will upload to security with gstabs gone
<Laney> PPA?
<micahg> yeah
<qengho> One thing great about the ARM hardware I have access to is that it makes me nostalgic of the hardware I used in 1995. Now on hour six of compiling a web browser.
<qengho> I'm sure there's faster out there. Don't ruin my illlusion.
<seb128> qengho, takes me 4 hours to build webkit on an i5... (but the webkit package dual built it for gtk2 and gtk3 so webkit alone should be half that time)
<qengho> seb128: yeah, but are you IO bound?  I'm CPU bound.
<micahg> chromium is a much faster build than webkit for me
<seb128> qengho, dunno, that's a ssd drive so I guess cpu is the issue
<robru> seb128, still around?
<seb128> robru, yes
<robru> seb128, I'm having a stupid day ;-)
<robru> seb128, is it too late to ask you about some SRU stuff?
<seb128> robru, how so?
<robru> seb128, ken left me with some vague instructions ;-)
<seb128> robru, no, I wouldn't be online if it was too late for IRC ;-)
<robru> seb128, hahah, ok
<robru> seb128, so ken told me to ping mardy about this SRU but it seems he's not around, curse this west coast timezone I'm in!
<robru> seb128, so ken says "Please ping mardy and have him add the standard SRU documentation to bug 1029289", do you know what that means? or is this some secret that only mardy knows?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1029289 in Online Accounts: Account plugins "Need to authorize my google account each time I boot the computer" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1029289
<Laney> !sru
<ubot2`> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<seb128> robru, it's basically https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Laney> the documentation on that page
<robru> Laney, seb128: why did ken specify mardy about it then? odd
<seb128> robert_ancell, you need those 3 infos basically: bug impact, test case (so testers can verify the fix is working), regression potential (describe what needs testing for regressions)
<seb128> robru, we tend to try to make the #ps guy to file the infos otherwise there are 30 of them dumping SRUs on us and we struggle to do the paperwork
<robru> seb128, ahhhh, so I guess only mardy knows the details then.
<seb128> robru, well, drop him an email, or just file the infos as you can (the title suggest the testcase should be easy enough to come with)
<jasoncwarner> robert_ancell RAOF TheMuso bryce  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-12-11coming up. prepare your updates!
<RAOF> Super secret projekts!
 * bryce waves
<jasoncwarner> 'aight...want to get started? bryce, care to kick us off?
<bryce> sure
<bryce> Main task this last week - Rewrote the X.org versions page from perl to python, pretty much done, just need to sort out the cron jobs for it.
<bryce> Also, setting up four re-imageable PCs in prep for some testing I expect to be doing in coming weeks, multiply partitioned with raring, precise, etc. and making sure I can cross-boot between all of them.
<bryce> administrivia - I'll be off on vacation for about a week starting tomorrow.
<bryce> and some bug triage; things seem not too bad right now though.
<RAOF> I'll ensure you've got something interesting to come back to after your break :)
<bryce> RAOF, I'm counting on it :-)
<bryce> EOT
<jasoncwarner> thanks, bryce
<jasoncwarner> TheMuso is out, so, robert_ancell ?
<robert_ancell> The most visible thing I did was get the first cut of the bluetooth indicator working (in the desktop PPA) and explored options for a networking indicator based on similar code used in the bluetooth one
<robert_ancell> apart from that I've been working on small parts of bigger things that will hopefully start to come together over the next few months
<robert_ancell> EOT
<jasoncwarner> awesome, thanks robert_ancell
<jasoncwarner> RAOF: ?
<RAOF> I've been hacking away on the project that dare not speak its name; it's going well, and will have something for bryce when he returns.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, and for me too?
<robert_ancell> :)
<RAOF> I've also done most of the work required to get colord back in sync with upstream. Just needs a final patch clean up, review, and then upload to Debian+raring+precise-proposed
<jasoncwarner> RAOF: nice...thanks!
<RAOF> EOT
<bryce> jasoncwarner, and you?  how's the packing going?  :-)
<jasoncwarner> bryce so. much. stuff. to. sell.
<jasoncwarner> but, you know, other than that, well :)
<jasoncwarner> I'm going to use the holiday break to really get my act together.!
<jasoncwarner> exactly a month today when we leave!
<bryce> jasoncwarner, plenty of time!
<RAOF> Aiming to arrive in Canada in the very teeth of winter, I see.
<jasoncwarner> RAOF we'll be in phx for a couple of weeks to see family, canada around feb3rd or so. but robru can probably tell you, BC winter is not quite canada winter. more like seattle and portland
<bryce> yeah mostly a lot of rain and no sun
<robru> jasoncwarner, yes! it's +10 here. I don't even zip up my jacket when I go out ;-)
<robru> actually we've had a couple sunny days last week. I was pretty impressed.
<robru> jasoncwarner, what's your plan for finding a home? do you have a house lined up already? I'm living in a hostel for 2-3 months until I can pay down some debts and save up a damage deposit for an apartment...
<jasoncwarner> robru we are probably going to rent a furnished place for a month from someone leaving the area. we'll then line up a house when we are on the ground. something along those lines
<robru> jasoncwarner, ah yeah, not so different from my plan, just more spacious ;-)
<jasoncwarner> robru: when you got a 5 year old and a 2 year old...more space is better :)
<robru> jasoncwarner, no doubt! I'll be lucky if I have a real place before you get here though ;-)
<jasoncwarner> :)
<mlankhorst> brr, i can lock up both graphics cards :s
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-12-12
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti! How are you?
<pitti> didrocks: un peu fatigue, mais bien, merci! et toi?
<didrocks> pitti: bien bien! :-)
<pitti> didrocks: quand commence-tu tes vacances?
<didrocks> pitti: vendredi soir, et toi?
<pitti> à demain (looks up Thursday) jeudi
<didrocks> oh super! :)
<didrocks> j'espère que tu en profiteras bien :)
<pitti> "profiteras"?
<didrocks> "enjoy"
<didrocks> (in future)
<didrocks> from "profiter"
<pitti> ah
<didrocks> it can have a bad connotation sometimes though
<didrocks> like:
<didrocks> you can "profite" from someone
<pitti> didrocks: looking forward to some quiet days next week to get to some of my research projects for mocking hardware, etc.
<pitti> as I guess many folks will already be on holiday
<didrocks> but apart from that case, it's a possitive one :)
<didrocks> oh?
<didrocks> so you will continue touching computers? :)
<pitti> didrocks: I meant "next Thursday"
<pitti> "demain jeudi" != "next Thu"?
<didrocks> demain jeudi == Thursday as of "tomorrow", so from the 12th
<pitti> oh
<didrocks> you wanted to tell the one after?
<pitti> right
<didrocks> ok, it's "jeudi en huit (8)", but only old people (and I) seems to tell that ;)
<pitti> oh, interesting -- old people in Germany say that, too
<pitti> "Donnerstag in 8 Tagen"
<didrocks> heh, most of the time, when I'm telling that, I need to explain what I meant ;)
<pitti> but most folks just say "this Thu" vs. "next Thu"
<didrocks> I find that useful though
<pitti> yeah, it's a really useful phrase -- much more precise
<didrocks> ok, we use the exact date to remove confusion
<pitti> je commence mes vacances à la 20e
<didrocks> héhé, je commence mes vacances bien avant donc, vendredi 14 au soir
<didrocks> oh btw, is that a frenchism?
<didrocks> like, we always tell that we start the holidays by the evening of the day you are leaving for holidays
<didrocks> and getting back by the morning you are back to work
 * achiang specifies all dates in unix epoch to avoid above problems... "can we meet for dinner at 1355342049?"
<didrocks> achiang: ahah, I'm sure you feel alone most of the time you try to set that up! :)
<achiang> didrocks: ah, but the person who comes to dinner, we will have a GREAT conversation! :)
<didrocks> I remember that using this kind of "evening/morning" confused my japanese teacher, they just use like "from saturday to sunday"
<didrocks> achiang: indeed, that's a kind of natural selection :-)
<pitti> didrocks: at least we don't say that in Germany; we say the first and the last full holiday
<didrocks> you don't enjoy the full time of your holidays! we do :-)
<pitti> didrocks: try that if you start working at 5 :)
<didrocks> fair enough ;)
<didrocks> oh oh oh my launchpadlib, why do you keep corrupting the cache?
<didrocks> (because it's multiprocess, I know, and you don't support that…)
<pitti> you just don't hug it enough
<didrocks> seems so :)
<didrocks> it strikes back: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/cu2d/ :)
<bryce> didrocks, oh how familiar I am with that bug.
<didrocks> bryce: I fully trust you on that one :)
<bryce> didrocks, I used to hit that all the time with arsenal.
<didrocks> yeah, I wonder how easy/hard, it will be to directly fix it
<bryce> finally just wrote a tool to locate the bad cache file and delete it.  :-P
<didrocks> like writing in .tmp
<didrocks> and move it
<bryce> hmm, I never could get the LP folks interested, but I dug into it a bit myself and it looked like maybe you could wrap the call that's trying to read from cache in a try, and on except just pretend the cache didn't exist and requery from the network
<bryce> didrocks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/545401
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 545401 in Launchpad itself "httplib.IncompleteRead: IncompleteRead received from launchpad" [High,Triaged]
<didrocks> bryce: yeah, and redownload that in the cache
<bryce> # Clear broken cache files from launchpadlib cache hourly
<bryce>  01  * * * * cd $LPLTK_CACHE && json_check $LPLTK_CACHE | xargs --no-run-if-empty rm -v
<bryce> didrocks, https://lists.launchpad.net/arsenal-user/msg00008.html
<didrocks> bryce: thanks! I think I'll rather use one cache per job
<bryce> didrocks, by that you mean discard the cache after every run?
<didrocks> bryce: no, I just set a dir by different process
<didrocks> as my jobs are named differently, I can differentiate on that
<didrocks> and having one cache dir for each
<bryce> didrocks, was that a recommendation by the LP folks?
<didrocks> bryce: not sure, but it works for most of my processes
<didrocks> bryce: cleaning the cache every hours won't, as it will fail the whole process and I need to wait for the next day
<didrocks> or relaunch manually
<bryce> didrocks, hmm, interesting.
<bryce> ok, vacation time for me, cya all in a week.
<seb128> hey desktopers
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> brrrr, it's cold today
<seb128> -6°C this morning
<didrocks> -6 here
<didrocks> oh! :)
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> feeling the pain then :)
<Laney> hey
<Laney> only -3 "Freezing Fog" here ;-)
<didrocks> Laney: some sun here! So I guess it's relatively better :-)
<Laney> heh
<solancer> anyone who can fix this PPA https://launchpad.net/~ikarosdev/+archive/unity-revamped
<solancer> yo
<solancer> anyone here into C++
<didrocks> solancer: you already asked here and on #ubuntu-unity, Mirv answered you
 * rvr_ wonders why the save dialog has "Recently Used" as the default 'folder', if nothing can be created there
<didrocks> pitti: can you please bump the priority for https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/4057051? It started 14 hours ago, got down to 8 minutes and now 39 minutes. Then, we have to wait for 3 publisher round to get it in main (it's a source package rename) to not break anything during the night
<pitti> didrocks: done
<didrocks> thanks :)
<jcastro_> mdeslaur_: I think that reddit post about that empathy picture is actually a gtalk service feature.
<jcastro_> mdeslaur_: on their windows client if you update the picture it transparently just updates it across the service.
<jcastro_> I think empathy is just replicating the standard expected behavior there.
<jcastro_> (I haven't used the window client in a long time, so my information might be out of date)
<mdeslaur_> jcastro_: he's saying empathy automatically picks up your user icon, but I can't see it doing that
<mdeslaur_> jcastro_: unlike pidgin, which does in fact use your ~/.face icon
<jcastro_> ah
<jcastro_> is .face the one we set in the installer?
<mdeslaur_> yes
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: http://skyfromme.wordpress.com/2012/12/12/libreoffice-test-marathon-bibisect-4-0-and-ubuntu-packages/ <- the long version of the status update yesterday.
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, k
<micahg> Laney: any idea what happened to webkit on powerpc?
<Laney> timed out, retried
<Laney> hoping ross is better than adare ...
<micahg> hrm, I'm tempted to leave -gstabs in for this upload then an just push it (I had trouble with timeouts without -gstabs on oneiric as well, didn't actually test my theory yet though)
<micahg> I wouldn't mind iterating so much if it wasn't a 12(powerpc)-24(arm*) hour wait :)
<micahg> thanks
<czajkowski> micahg: need something done sooner ?
<Laney> it's just a long build
<czajkowski> ah ok
<Laney> ppc is at a link step atm
<Laney> this is probably where it will time out if that's going to happen
<Laney> not looking good ...
<seb128> pitti, still working?
<Laney> ooh it moved on
<plars> is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1080437 likely related to the recent move to  compiz?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1080437 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "no background during the 13.04 daily install" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<didrocks> xnox: ^
<didrocks> plars: xnox is the ubiquity upstream, he would know more :)
<xnox> plars: no.
<xnox> plars: but troubleshooting would be welcome, because e.g. standard background on raring install in kvm is grayscale.
<xnox> plars: I am suspecting kernel, but I have no good ways to discuss it.
<plars> xnox: it's greyscale?
<plars> xnox: it doesn't look greyscale to me on hardware and on vbox - is this a kvm specific thing?
<xnox> plars: installing raring in KVM VM, boot, login try changing the backgrounds - all of them are approx 8-bit grayscale with some distant recollection of intended pattern, note that the unity launcher is still full technicolor.
<plars> xnox: ah, are you using the default cirrus driver?
<xnox> plars: yes, it might be a separate issue, but the two issues together don't help me debug the background problem.
<mvo> glatzor_: when you have a moment, could you check https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/aptdaemon/send-signal-on-auth-fail please? it will allow a process like unity to know that the transaction failed to authenticate.
 * xnox doesn't know if it's there or not there. It's all black....
<plars> xnox: yes, that driver is known to have a lot of trouble... that's a whole other story.  there's an easy workaround though, boot kvm with -vga std
<xnox> plars: ok, i will set that in virt-manager and see if I can isolate one thing from another.
<xnox> plars: even if cirrus has problems, it's still a regression since both precise & quantal come up with color background cirrus or not cirrus.
<plars> xnox: iirc, we had lots of trouble with it under quantal, I'll see if I can dig up the bug on that
<xnox> plars: yeah a kernel driver was enabled and later disabled in quantal, i wonder if it got re-enabled for raring.
<xnox> plars: maybe we should poke #-kernel about it =)
<plars> xnox: looking at an upgrade issue right now, but will see if I can hunt down the older bug we had open on this in a bit and poke them.  Using -vga std should help in the meantime though
<plars> xnox: I was just hoping that maybe it was yet another compiz related issue with the dm-ubiquity session
<xnox> plars: it was present pre-compiz flip.
<plars> not that I'm wishing for compiz problems - hopefully it didn't come out that way though
<plars> ah, true
<seb128> pitti, seems not, anyway the context was: did you see that before:
<seb128> $ DISPLAY=:0 python -c "from gi.repository import GObject"
<seb128> ...
<seb128>     from ._gi import _API, Repository
<seb128> ImportError: could not import gobject (error was: MemoryError())
<seb128>  
<seb128> pitti, it's happening on my nexus upgraded to raring, it could be a "not enough memory" issue since the device has no swap but I freed 160Mb, that ought to be enough to import gobject...
<glatzor_> hello mvo
<glatzor_> mvo, I don't know if the transaction should fail if the auth failed
<glatzor_> mvo, this would allow to a denial of service attack
<glatzor_> mvo, since you could block any transactions of any other user by just listening on the bus for new transaction and letting the run() method fail
<glatzor_> mvo, oh wait the check forgein method would forbid this. the attacker could only block the transactions of the current user.
<mterry> seb128, did I miss the meeting?
<seb128> mterry, you did, and I missed that you were taking a vac day yesterday until I checked the admin website today :p
<seb128> mterry, I wish we had team holidays integrated in a desktop calendar
<mterry> seb128, oh!  haha
<seb128> we would need to have a desktop calendar first though :p
<mterry> seb128, I thought today was Tuesday still
<seb128> lol
<seb128> mterry, I think that day is over in all timezones
<mterry> seb128, stupid question since it's Wed.  But yeah, sorry I didn't give a heads up
<seb128> ;-)
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-12-13
<didrocks> good morning
<gnomefreak> good morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey gnomefreak
<pitti> Bonjour
<Laney> hey
<Laney> oh yay, webkit built everywhere
<Laney> for some reason ppc took twice as long as before
<seb128> hey desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> seb128: importing Gtk works for me on the nexus7
<seb128> pitti, salut, ca va ?
<pitti> ça va bien! testing hackfest today!
<seb128> pitti, I guess it's a local corruption or .pyc or something
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<seb128> didrocks, lut, how was the hangout?
<seb128> didrocks, just realized it was today after opening g+
<didrocks> seb128: was excellent! really enjoyed it! :)
<seb128> great, I will watch it later once it's available
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> since I missed the live version
<didrocks> well, there is no stricking news :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, i'm allowed back on freenode?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: but you are still on holidays
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: so you shouldn't be around :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, lol!
 * didrocks asks for another ban :p
<seb128> didrocks, oh, I though you got your ban, just on you ;-)
<didrocks> ahah, no, just kernel lock again :/
<seb128> I'm glad I'm not having that issue
<didrocks> yeah, it's really a pain, but less frequent right now
<pitti> since I planted that i915.i915_enable_rc6=0 hack into my grub, my system is rock solid again
<didrocks> I'll do that I guess
<pitti> didrocks: your's and my freezes were different, though; mine (arrandale) was because of insufficient rc6 support; 3.7 enabled that by default now, so it needs to disable it again for arrandale; but I thought you had sandybridge?
<pitti> didrocks: infinity said that on his sandybridge he gets some 30 second freezes, but then it recovers
<didrocks> most of the time, I have those kinds of freeze
<didrocks> but sometimes, it just hangs
<didrocks> can't switch to a tty, nothing
<didrocks> but it's still running, like I can hear the music
<pitti> didrocks: arrandale or sandybridge?
<didrocks> sandybridge
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, could you SRU http://git.gnome.org/browse/evolution-data-server/commit/?h=gnome-3-6&id=5323e33d2986e049f78c985c9b028870c0993748 to quantal? (it should fix 1062068 ... evolution-calendar-factoring segfaulting for lot of users)
<seb128> cyphermox, including http://git.gnome.org/browse/evolution-data-server/commit/?h=gnome-3-6&id=afe70b3fad9d5250b46f5e43b58061ef4a9a40b6 would be nice as well
<cyphermox> seb128: ok!
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<cyphermox> seb128: do you know a bug number for those/
<seb128> cyphermox, 1062068 for the first one
<cyphermox> I suck
<cyphermox> ;)
<seb128> cyphermox, 1039594 for the second one
<seb128> cyphermox, you should have both in your assigned bugs folders if you filter those
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> so seb128 do we want to sru 3.6.2 after all? seems to me like it fixes a few annoying issues with 3.6.0; like the duplicated signatures too :)
<seb128> cyphermox, I would go for a SRU yes, we have a MRE and there is a stack of interesting fixes
<cyphermox> alright so I'm going to do this rather than pick patches
<Sweetshark> now that we got rid of the traditional 'default desktop-app' flamefest at UDSes, Fedora takes up the torch and opens a 'include LibreOffice by default' mailing thread on fedora-desktop ...
<Laney> what do they have now?
<Sweetshark> Laney: nothing
<jbicha> Sweetshark: don't they use Abiword/Gnumeric?
<cyphermox> jbicha: do you know that your upload of libgdata is broken?
<Sweetshark> jbicha: acoording to the thread in their plain default install, odts open in file-roller (because yes, odts also happen to be zip archives)
<Sweetshark> gotta run
<jbicha> cyphermox: no, is it the pc_depends patch? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/125635951/libgdata_0.13.2-0ubuntu1_0.13.2-1.diff.gz
<cyphermox> possibly: the .pc file didn't get the variables replaced
<cyphermox> you'd be missing lines for them in Makefile.am I think
<jbicha> cyphermox: that looks like Debian is using the patch that was actually committed to GNOME master
<seb128> cyphermox, jbicha: seems like that lib would benefit from an autopkgtest which does build a simple program using the .pc file ;-)
<cyphermox> seb128: hehe ;)
<jbicha> cyphermox: do you want to fix it or talk to robert_ancell about it? (I've never really worked with .pc files)
<cyphermox> jbicha: sure, I'll fix it
<cyphermox> seb128: are you serious about adding that as an autopkgtest or were you joking? ;)
 * didrocks waves good evening!
<seb128> cyphermox, not joking, didn't you notice that pitti and others started to do that across the board?
<seb128> cyphermox, e.g http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-gnome/desktop/unstable/gdk-pixbuf/debian/tests/build?revision=36260&view=markup&pathrev=36260
<cyphermox> I didn't
<cyphermox> of course it can be added ;)
<seb128> cyphermox, see that example
<cyphermox> yup, sounds like a plan
<seb128> cyphermox, today is a good one to add one of those, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/AutomatedTesting/Hackfest
<seb128> it's the hackfest day for that topic
<seb128> cyphermox, libgdata is on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/RequiredTests
<seb128> grab it ;-)
<cyphermox> wooo
<seb128> cyphermox, let me know if you need help, but copying http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-gnome?view=revision&revision=36260 should basically give you what you need
<cyphermox> yeah, it's just a matter of figuring out what api I can quickly call to yield something useful
<seb128> right
<seb128> well, no need to be useful
<seb128> a non useful one would be enough to assure that the .pc file is correct and that a basic build works
<cyphermox> yeah, but I mean just so that it actually calls something
<cyphermox> jbicha: bug fixed; it just needed to be autoreconf'd
<cyphermox> seb128: uploading with the test now
<seb128> cyphermox, \o/
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<jbicha> cyphermox: you're going to submit that to Debian too, right?
<cyphermox> yeah, unless you want to just upload that yourself?
<jbicha> cyphermox: oh I guess you're not a DD either
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-12-14
<bizhanMona> This is what I am looking for to print : prinf(" /proc/%u/task/%u/stat", myPid, myTid), How could I get the myTid  value which is the Thread id? thx
<sarnold> bizhanMona: gettid(2)?
<bizhanMona> sarnold: I get compilation error as gettid() is not defined ? thx
<sarnold> haha
<sarnold> bizhanMona: ooof, I always forget this part of that stpuid manpage: "Glibc does not provide a wrapper for this system call; call it using syscall(2)."
<bizhanMona> sarnold: that did it thanks
<sarnold> bizhanMona: somehow I'm not surprised that SYS_gettid is the example chosen in syscall(2) :)
<bizhanMona> Question, I would like to print the backtrace of a running program when i meet a certain condition, not using gdb, is there a library call or system call I can call from within my program? thx
<sarnold> bizhanMona: iirc, google published a backtrace-dumper a few years back. it may still be maintained...
<bizhanMona> sarnold: thanks so much for all your help
<sarnold> bizhanMona: you're welcome :)
<RAOF> Is Raring surprisingly slow for anyone else? *Everything* seems to be generally slow, even when not under particular load.
<duflu> RAOF: I have suspected a regression in Unity calling paintDisplay more often than it should on regular Compiz frames, based on Nexus 7 observations
<RAOF> I'm not sure it's that; even compiling seems to be slower than I'd expect.
<duflu> RAOF: I noticed battery life is much improved. Is it stuck at a low performance level? :)
<RAOF> Powertop doesn't think so.
<RAOF> Ah, hello Firefox and your 600Hz wakeups.
<duflu> Heh
<duflu> Yeah I don't use Firefox much
<duflu> Browsers are a bit of a pain for Compiz, because so many web pages animate on timers...
<duflu> People think their desktop is idle but actually not at all
<RAOF> Interestingly, Firefox is currently at 550 of my 400 wakups/sec.
<RAOF> I'm curious as to how Powertop thinks that :)
<duflu> Heh
<duflu> RAOF: What if you close all tabs? Is it a page to blame?
<RAOF> compiz should never wake up at > 60Hz, right?
<duflu> RAOF: Umm, yes 60 Hz should be about the normal limit
<duflu> Because we use proper XDamage reporting now
<duflu> If an app is rendering too fast it will only impact Xorg and not Compiz any more
<RAOF> Yeah, I suspect that powertop is just being inaccurate.
<duflu> RAOF: I think there may be exceptions. 60Hz is a limit for damage handling but it wakes up for all sorts of other X events too
<duflu> So can be higher
<RAOF> Bah. What was the magic incantation to get USB keyboards to work in a pandaboard's initramfs?
<mlankhorst> RAOF: I'm guessing loading more modules into the initramfs?
<RAOF> mlankhorst: Yeah, but what?
<RAOF> Also, difficult to do when it's dropping to the initramfs failing to mount / ☺
<mlankhorst> RAOF: well what I personally do is just booting through serial in that case, if you have a cable for it :-)
<mlankhorst> then you can tell it to boot through serial needing usb
<mlankhorst> without*
<RAOF> Yeah, 'twould be nice :)
<mlankhorst> http://www.omappedia.com/wiki/Booting_Android#PandaBoard_-_To_boot_kernel_and_filesystem_from_SD_Card for the magic incantation through a serial console
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hey pitti!
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<Laney> happy friday!
<didrocks> happy friday Laney!
<seb128> hey Laney, didrocks, desktopers, happy friday!
<Laney> suppose this is the last day of the year for a few people ;-)
<didrocks> hey seb128!
<didrocks> Laney: well, last working day. I still want to enjoy my holidays as "day of this year" :)
<didrocks> until the 21st of course :p
<Laney> haha
<Laney> nah, we all know you don't exist when not working
<didrocks> ahah, some kind of true! :)
<ritz> seb128 ping, pm
<seb128> ritz, hey, I was at lunch
<ritz> :)
<ritz> seb128 aah, sorry. I did not realise
<seb128> ritz, no worry ;-)
<Laney> erk, what happened to the appearance capplet?
<cyphermox> good mornin
<didrocks> hey cyphermox, already up?
<larsu> empathy sets all my accounts to "online", even though they are disabled in UOA. Even removing them from UOA doesn't help...
<larsu> is this a known issue?
<seb128> Laney, install gnome-control-center-unity if you don't have it
<cyphermox> didrocks: yeah already up ;) and it does sound too early but life must go on
<seb128> larsu, UOA: not that I know about...
<didrocks> heh ;)
<larsu> it's *really* annoying. I set up facebook once and now all those people I never chat with are in empathy
<Laney> seb128: oho, indeed
<larsu> I even completely removed facebook from UOA!
 * larsu deleted the account by calling Remove() on the account manager on the bus
<larsu> d-feet ftw
<seb128> larsu, you should still open a bug and tell #webapps about it
<seb128> stupid gtk question
<larsu> seb128, will do
<seb128> does anyone know if typeahead can work though multiple columns in a GtkTreeView?
<larsu> seb128, not as far as I know, you have to explicitly set the search column for gtktreeview
<seb128> larsu, I blame you btw, that's for a printing issue :p
 * larsu hides
<larsu> what's the issue?
<seb128> larsu, the gtkfileselector sucks when you get tons for printers
<larsu> yeah...
<seb128> those people need a way to filter on the location
<seb128> the current dialog only do typeahead on the printer name
<seb128> having typeahead on the location as well would be an acceptable workaround for them
<seb128> but I don't think we can do that on 2 columns
<larsu> no, gtktreeview doesn't seem to support that
<larsu> this has been a long-standing issue unfortunately
<seb128> was there any idea to address it?
<seb128> I can't even find an upstream GTK bug
<larsu> the best solution would be the ability to "star" (or "favorite") printers
<larsu> and make those always appear first
<seb128> do you know if that has been discussed or is a thing?
<xnox> my problem with printer ordering is that is should show them in "last used printer order" cause if i just printed something to printer X it is very lickely that (a) i want to print there again (b) i want to open & look up queue errors...
<seb128> xnox, that's a good point
<seb128> larsu, ^ list first the printer the most recently used (same as file selector does with the recently used list) would be cool
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, I'm good thanks, almost the W.E and holidays!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what about you? did you get over your flu?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i'm better now, thanks
<seb128> how are your holidays?
<seb128> did you manage to spend some time away from the screen? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i've spent a bit of time away from the screen ;)
<attente> hi seb128
<seb128> attente, hey, how are you?
<attente> pretty good :) yourself?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<attente> i have the PPA ready, i'm just wondering if you have the time to give it a try?
<attente> https://launchpad.net/~attente/+archive/unity-gtk-module
<seb128> attente, oh, nice, maybe not today (it's 6:23pm on a friday evening ;-) but I will play with it in the next day and let you know how it works for me
<attente> seb128: heh, ok, have a good weekend :)
<seb128> attente, thanks, you too!
 * didrocks waves good evening, week-end, and see you next year! Enjoy your end of year holidays :)
<mterry> It's not bad if (in top) a program's VIRT count climbs but it's RES count stays roughly steady, right?  That just means it's allocating and freeing a bunch of stuff?
<sarnold> mterry: depends on a lot -- if the process is just running around mmapping the world, the virt count would go up and res would increment slowly.. until the program started _using_ that memory, then it could jump quite rapidly
<sarnold> mterry: or, perhaps the memory is getting fragmented, and new memory allocations cannot be made from existing address space.. eventually the new allocations will fail, but on 64 bits it ought to take a while... :)
<mterry> sarnold, yeah if it were simply alloc/free'ing a bunch, VIRT wouldn't go up, right?  It would have to fragment memory in order for more space to be made available?
<sarnold> (and the resulting loss of locality may slightly slow the system; a long-lived process should probably be looked at to avoid this kind of growth, a short-lived process it probably doesn't matter much)
<sarnold> mterry: yes
<mterry> sarnold, hmm...  Thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-12-16
<bjsnider> i'm assuming it's not necessary to include the menu/xpm files needed to satisfy the debian menu in ubuntu packages?
<stgraber> micahg, chrisccoulson: did anything recently change regarding papersize handling in firefox and thunderbird?
<stgraber> my mother has been happily using both, always printing in a4 until today where only firefox and thunderbird started forcing the paper size to letter
<stgraber> everything is correct on cups' side and /etc/papersize is a4 too. Printing from gedit selects a4 as expected, so it's really limited to the mozilla applications
<stgraber> for now I just manually changed print.postscript.paper_size to a4 and that fixed it, but it clearly broke recently, so I'm wondering if a recent update broke that somehow
<stgraber> (and I'd assume that'd be pretty bad as a significant number of ours users aren't using us-letter)
<stgraber> My mother is on fully up to date 12.04 and it's a fairly standard desktop install (locale is fr_CH if that somehow matters)
<stgraber> oh, also worth mentioning. Selecting the right papersize in the print dialog doesn't even appear to save it, so there doesn't appear to be an obvious way for users to workaround it (besides selecting a4 every single time they print)
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-12-09
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: I updated https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/lightdm/startup-dialog/+merge/198004 so it includes a simple way to disable the thing.
<robert_ancell> cool
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: So now I for one have no remaining doubts about merging it. ;-)'
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, did you work out the translations?
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Well, I added a line in po/POTFILES.in. Isn't the rest done automatically somehow?
<robert_ancell> does it work in bash scripts?
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Yes. The .sh extension makes xgettext recognize it as a shell script. I did test.
<robert_ancell> ok, good
<pitti> Good morning
<larsu> xnox: that'd be great!
<larsu> good morning :)
<mlankhorst> morning
<pitti> didrocks: bonjour, ça va ?
<pitti> hey mlankhorst
 * pitti winkt zu larsu
<didrocks> pitti: bonjour, ça va bien, et toi? :)
 * larsu winkt zurück zu pitti
<larsu> didrocks: salut!
<pitti> didrocks: oui, merci; nous avons aidé ma sœur avec déplacement à ce week-end
<didrocks> hey larsu!
<didrocks> pitti: oh, pas trop fatigué?
<larsu> bon Monday!
<pitti> didrocks: no, we didn't have to carry most of the furniture, they took a company for that; but as always, there are a gazillion small things aside from that (packing dishes, cleaning old flat, moving contents of cellar, etc.)
<didrocks> ahah, indeed ;)
<didrocks> we went out for the light festivals. We walked 23 kms to see most of the places, drink hot wine, eat churros… it was fun :)
<sil2100> alex-abreu: hello! Are you around right now? Would need you to approve a merge
<voldyman> hey larsu
<voldyman> i have a question, does upstart only launch the indicators or does it do more?
<larsu> voldyman: afaik, it only launches them
<larsu> they then get a name on the bus, which is how the panel finds them
<voldyman> so in theory they can be started by gnome-session ?
<larsu> yes (or dbus activation)
<larsu> xnox wants to do some work there, it might be worth talking to him
<voldyman> thanks, you might be interested in https://lists.launchpad.net/elementary-dev-community/msg02913.html
<Laney> hey
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> how are you? had a good w.e?
<Laney> yes, was most excellent thanks
<Laney> party Saturday and went to see a great brass band yesterday
<Laney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USf1zRaDyH4
<Laney> you?
<xnox> voldyman: it's a bit in flux in trusty at the moment, but yeah i'm planning to get them back to dbus-activation (and optionally upstart)
<Laney> guten morgen xnox
<seb128> mine was ok, I was feeling a bit weak/cold since friday, fought that most of the w.e (I had a vaccination on thursday, I think that's side effects from it/or I got a small cold/flu at the same time)
<xnox> voldyman: it's a bit ahead of time to mandate upstart. Independantly of the indicators, i'd be interested in helping out elementary to adopt upstart for the user sessions =)
<seb128> otherwise good, mostly sleeping and playing video games
<xnox> Laney: guten morgen! =) ich bin nach office heute ;-)
<seb128> xnox, hey, how are you?
<xnox> seb128: good good =)
<seb128> xnox, what do you plan to get back to dbus-activation? indicators? did you talk to ted about it (he was at the office as well, last week though, no today ;-)
<xnox> seb128: damn. well we are talking on the merge proposals.
<voldyman> xnox: will the indicators have customizable UI ? our aim is to make something like this http://bassultra.deviantart.com/art/Sync-Indicator-393526929
<Laney> aww, hope you're feeling better now!
<seb128> Laney, I am, thanks
<Laney> xnox: how does the christmas tree look? ;-)
<seb128> xnox, if you could teach dbus activation that would make everybody happy
<seb128> xnox, larsu would probably hug you for it as well
<xnox> seb128: basically two things need to happen: readd dbus activation files, and finally readd upstart-dbus-activation such that dbus activated things are managed by upstart (when upstart is available)
<seb128> the hug might even come with ice cream
 * larsu confirms: there might be beer involved as well. And ice cream.
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> xnox, was that dropped because of the dbus patches we had that didn't get forward ported?
<xnox> Laney: it's thin and apart from a single angly birds toy doesn't look geeky enough.
<xnox> seb128: correct.
<Laney> yeah dbus needs to support it
<xnox> seb128: if we find anyone with spare cycles to port them. I don't think the port is that hard, it's just wasn't done, because at the time it wasn't used..... yet touch assumed it will be available once session init lands....
<xnox> but first, i need to find coffee =)
<seb128> xnox, we have been looking for somebody to port those patches for a while, pushing back on ted for the upstart job changes previous cycle
<seb128> but since the upstart side was not happening he finally landed his stuff this cycle
<seb128> I didn't know touch was assuming that it would be available
<seb128> if we get that working that's going to make everybody happy ;-)
<xnox> voldyman: indicators already have customizable UI, one can declare multiple type of interfaces, and request different profiles.
<xnox> voldyman: e.g. indicator on the phone, phone greeter, desktop greeter, desktop, installer can already look different
<xnox> voldyman: in practice a lot of it is shared (e.g. installer mostly reuses desktop greeter UI for the indicators)
<xnox> voldyman: no reason why other / alternative "elementary" UI cannot be exported as well.
<xnox> larsu: seb128: is there a way to "inspect" indicators? i think one too many is being loaded on the desktop - I have network indicator and network indicator. (one looks like normal network-manager one looks "phone" like with just wifi on/off, list of APs and settings label)
<larsu> xnox: you probably have the indicator-network package installed?
<seb128> xnox, one is nm-applet one is indicator-network
<seb128> we still use nm-applet on the desktop
<seb128> because the proper indicator is feature limited
<xnox> larsu: ah, let me check.
<voldyman> xnox: ah, nice.
<xnox> larsu: =( removing that would remove "account-plugin-ubuntuone indicator-network ubuntu-system-settings ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts unity-scope-click"
<xnox> larsu: can we get a profile up to not load on the desktop at the moment (even though it's installed?)
<xnox> (or me blacklisting it locally)
<seb128> xnox, edit /usr/share/unity/indicators/com.canonical.indicator.network
<seb128> drop the desktop section
<seb128> restart it/unity-panel-service
<seb128> you might want to dpkg-divert to avoid doing that at every update
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i didn't realize that binutils-gold is an empty package in saucy. how do we tell gcc to use gold to link?
<seb128> (I wonder if we should just do that in the vcs)
<xnox> chrisccoulson: via ldflags as before. binutils-gold is now provided by binutils themself, so one can't change subvert ld.
<larsu> xnox: what seb128 said
<xnox> (or some such, haven't actually done that myself, since the switch)
<chrisccoulson> xnox, yeah, i used to just install binutils-gold before :)
<seb128> grrrr ppas
<chrisccoulson> (because it replaced the /usr/bin/ld link)
<larsu> seb128: it's Monday. Don't be angry!
<seb128> larsu, yeah, and a good week start so far, you are right ;-)
<Laney> only two more weeks to go until christmas holidays ;-)
<xnox> seb128: diverted + $ stop indicator-network did the trick ;-)
<seb128> Laney, the amd64 build of webkit in the desktop ppa got stopped by ld being killed, I wonder if it took longer than the ppa timeout to run ld
<seb128> xnox, great
<Laney> haha
<Laney> how did it get killed?
<Laney> could be OOM
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+build/5308637/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.webkitgtk_2.3.2-1ubuntu3%7Ebuild1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> -9
<Laney> yeah probably that
<seb128> have to love webkit
<xnox>  i guess i could of just $ echo manual > ~/.config/upstart/indicator-network.override
<Laney> love to hate
<Laney> or hate to love, or both
<seb128> well, good news is that I'm using i386 and that this one built ;-)
<seb128> retrying the amd64
<Laney> worth a try
<Laney> if not I can upload it to a non-virtual ppa
<Laney> can you tell if it fixes the issue?
<seb128> Laney, I'm just going to upload to the real archive, we want that fix there anyway ...
<seb128> well, let me see if I can reproduce the bug
<seb128> last week I got it 3 times in a row
<seb128> and then not the 15 next times when I wanted debug info
<seb128> well the patch got review/commited upstream, so if it runs fine I'm just going declare it correct and upload
<alex-abreu> sil2100, I am
<sil2100> alex-abreu: hello! Ping no longer valid ;) We anyway saw that Ken was the only one in content-hub with the power of top-approving
<sil2100> alex-abreu: but we managed to work-around that
<alex-abreu> ok
<seb128> Laney, the webkit fix doesn't work :/
<Laney> doh
<Laney> no change?
<seb128> downloading 343M of dbg to get a stacktrace, to see if it's the same one
<seb128> it might be they have another similar issue
<Sweetshark> Moin!
<Sweetshark> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/libreoffice-4-1/libreoffice_4.1.3-0ubuntu2_source.changes
<Laney> should upload harfbuzz first
<Laney> but yay, I can upload both if you like
<seb128> Sweetshark, \o/
<seb128> Laney, we want poppler 0.24.4 as well before
<seb128> we can as well tackle all transitions :p
<Laney> heh
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poppler/+bug/1256627
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1256627 in poppler (Ubuntu) "New upstream release, merge with Debian" [Wishlist,New]
<seb128> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/poppler/poppler/commit/?id=ebe49d597a62aa94
<seb128> Sweetshark, ^ is libreoffice using one of those functions?
<seb128> Laney, the poppler transition might not be a no change rebuilds one, so maybe we can delay it to another round, that's a minor update with only a few commits
<Sweetshark> seb128: no idea TBH ...
 * Sweetshark digs for the patch we had for the last poppler transistion
<xnox> Laney: right, so ideally i'd want that script to set "subscription name" on the subscription (like one can do on the webui) and only delete "script generated subscriptions", well I'm gonna just comment out unsbuscribing ;-)
<Laney> xnox: yeah, want to file an LP bug to ask for that over the api?
<xnox> Laney: can i file bugs against junk branches? against a person? =)
<Laney> the LP API needs to support it first
<Sweetshark> seb128: so from a quick look it could well be that we dont use the getObj and shift functions ...
<xnox> Laney: ah. I see. sure will do.
<Laney> also, if you want, you could patch it to make -u 0 turn off the unsubscribing
<Laney> I think you're going to end up subscribed to a lot of stuff :-)
<xnox> Laney: well, i'm adding an upstart job to run in debug mode and collect logs for me & will cron "start lp-subscribe-uploads" thus if I spot it doing it naughty things I'll have logs =)
 * xnox is thinking 30d unsubscribe timeout (things get stuck in -proposed for a while sometimes)
<Laney> mmk
<seb128> Laney, do you want to do the new poppler as well or should we just go for harfbuzz/rebuild lo?
<seb128> Laney, I'm busy looking at webkit and gtk 3.10 (and dealing with W.E backlog) so I'm not going to step up today, your call
<Laney> seb128: I'm worried about getting entangled in other stuff
<Laney> let's do them separately
<seb128> Laney, +1
<seb128> Laney, can you do the few rebuilds for harfbuzz as well? (pango, texsomething, ...)?
<Laney> yep
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> grr, what are these dh-autoreconf changes for?
<seb128> the ones from doko?
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> that's support for new archs I think
<Laney> harfbuzz'd
<Laney> Sweetshark: you didn't need to build with 4.7?
<Sweetshark> Laney: nope.
<Sweetshark> Laney: it was caused by the mdds version bump, so it was my own stupidity mostly (I havent had that one on the radar).
<Laney> okay
<Sweetshark> Laney: so we are builing this one with an internal copy of an (older, compatible) mdds, and already have the mdds in archive that we'll need for LibreOffice 4.2 in the end.
<Sweetshark> (which then will again build with a proper --with-system-mdds)
<Laney> yep, I got it, thanks
<Laney> seb128: harfbuzz is ready for NEWing btw
<seb128> Laney, done
<Laney> cool, cheers
<Sweetshark> seb128: meh, saw the failure on trusty. Likely just that the system ./debian/control rules was run on wasnt updated recently enough. FWIW I _did_ build that locally (but not in a PPA as a full-l10n build wouldnt work in a ppa).
<Sweetshark> seb128: oh, hang on -- the broken deps dont seem to come from my control file. So its just a case of SSDD elsewhere it seems.
<seb128> Sweetshark, oh, I didn't notice, Laney did sponsor the upload ... can you get a fixed version?
<Laney> it was me
<Laney> I think it's just pango needing rebuilt
<seb128> right
<seb128> chrisccoulson, your firefox 26 trusty upload is not happy on !i386/amd64
<chrisccoulson> seb128, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-beta.trusty/revision/1032 ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, good ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I was trying to see if f26 would fix that hunspell issue by any chance, it's ranking high on e.u.c
<seb128> but I guess not enough got that version yet to say
<Laney> seb128: do you want to upload that webkit patch anyway?
<Laney> or wait a while to see if Company comes up with a new one?
<Laney> (got to upload it for harfbuzz)
<seb128> Laney, Company just ponged, give him some time to look at the bug in case he has an idea there
<Laney> okay
<seb128> thanks
 * Laney eyes the notify-osd autopkgtest failure
<Laney> how did that not hold back any migrations?
<seb128> yeah for useless logs
<seb128> we should make verbose default for tests
<Laney> yeah :/
<Laney> hm
<Laney> pitti: is the working directory preseved when using run-adt-test?
<pitti> Laney: yes, for things like -S
<Laney> I'm SSHed into the instance, but the directory in ubuntu's HOME is unbuilt
<pitti> (not relevant otherwise)
<pitti> I usually run it with -S file://`pwd`
<Laney> It's has the build-needed restriction but looks like that happened somewhere in /tmp
<Laney> which is now gone
<Laney> s/It's/It/
<pitti> yes, it doesn't touch the current source dir, it copies everything into a temp location of the virt runner
<Laney> yeah - I can't even find it inside the instance
<Laney> I have the unpacked source, but not the directory that run-adt-test already built and ran the tests in
<Laney> so I can't find test-suite.log
<Laney> ah well, will run manually
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6546229/
<pitti> ah, that glib change again
<desrt> stgraber: hey.  got a sec to chat cgroups?
<stgraber> desrt: sure
<desrt> stgraber: what is /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd and why do i have it on my ubuntu system?
<seb128> Laney, pitti: is the old test running?
<stgraber> desrt: it's the cgroup hierarchy setup by logind
<Laney> seb128: no, it's eral
<Laney> real
<seb128> Laney, pitti: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/notify-osd/trunk/revision/476 was supposed to fix that issue
<seb128> or is the test having the same bug as the runtime was having?
<pitti> he desrt
<desrt> stgraber: okay.  that makes sense.  is something else in trusty setting up other cgroup hierarchies?
<Laney> oh
<desrt> pitti: hi :)
<Laney> let me see
<stgraber> desrt: it's not doing any resource limiting at this point but is used by logind to group all processes of a given seat and user session
<pitti> desrt: <gentle prod for shim 6> :-)
<desrt> pitti: already released, no?
<stgraber> desrt: not at the moment. We have cgroup-lite which comes with LXC and sets up all the others but it's not installed by default
<desrt> [ ]systemd-shim-6.tar.xz06-Dec-2013 14:07 75Ktar archive
<pitti> desrt: oh, so it is, thanks! should have Ctrl+R'ed..
<desrt> stgraber: so http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=707201 started hitting me after the upgrade to trusty
<ubot2`> Debian bug 707201 in libvirt-bin "Unable to initialize /machine cgroup: Invalid argument" [Serious,Fixed]
<stgraber> desrt: we're also working on our own cgroup manager for LXC which will be in trusty and will be managing /sys/fs/cgroup for us. We'll have some kind of abstraction layer so that logind (and possibly anything else using the systemd cgroup API) will just work and talk to our manager instead of systemd's own
<desrt> stgraber: there is a script in there that claims to fix it.... but when i tried to do what the script was doing, i got a lot of warnings about the cgroup being busy
<Laney> seb128: pretty sure it's using the right version
<stgraber> desrt: ah, can you try installing cgroup-lite and see if that helps? if it does, then we probably should just have libvirt recommend cgroup-lite
<Laney> I'm reproducing it locally with the trusty-proposed version
<seb128> Laney, so maybe the tests have the same bug as the service had
<seb128> Laney, or do you get the issue on the runtime?
<Laney> not suer
<desrt> stgraber: already installed....
<desrt> not sure how i got that by default
 * desrt tries removing it =)
<stgraber> desrt: it's a depends of libvirt-bin apparently
<desrt> recommends it seems, because i just uninstalled it without trouble
<desrt> although i tried upgrading to debian's libvirt last night, so that could also be why
<desrt> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=725261 is the bug with the script that fails, rather
<ubot2`> Debian bug 725261 in libvirt-bin "libvirt-bin: Cgroup configuration for LXC and Qemu on the same host" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<stgraber> it's a cgroup-lite | cgroup-bin depends in Ubuntu apparently
<stgraber> do you have cgroup-bin installed?
<desrt> no
<stgraber> ah that's probably explained by Debian not having cgroup-lite and so not having that depends on their libvirt
<desrt> mount: cgroup_cpuset already mounted or /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset busy
<desrt> this is the message that makes me wonder if something else is trying to manage this... maybe logind?
<stgraber> can you pastebin "grep cgroup /proc/mounts"?
<desrt> sure.  gimme a sec.
<desrt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6546282/
<desrt> oh.  neat.  /cgroup
<stgraber> ah yeah, that /cgroup really shouldn't be there :)
<stgraber> I'd suggest getting rid of that one, then installing cgroup-lite again and check that you get them all setup under /sys/fs/cgroup properly
 * desrt wonders who is responsible for this one :(
<Laney> okay I got a fix
<pitti> stgraber, desrt: anything wrong in /etc/init/systemd-logind.conf ?
<desrt> stgraber: working!!
<pitti> (just following with half an eye, deep in debugging)
<desrt> stgraber: thanks for your help.... looks like something weird wrong during the upgrade
<desrt> serves me right for upgrading to an upstable distro, i guess
<desrt> *unstable
<stgraber> :)
<seb128> desrt, what was the buggy/wrong part at this end?
<desrt> seb128: had an old entry about cgroupfs in my fstab that the upgrade didn't remove
<Laney> seb128: larsu (since you looked at this before): https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/notify-osd/trunk/view/head:/src/timings.c#L359 ← I think we need to set priv->…_id = 0 there & in other similar places, so that line 176 doesn't try to remove it again later on - agreed?
<seb128> we have packages "hacking" fstab?
<desrt> seb128: i have no idea
<desrt> i also have /cgroup
<seb128> no cgroups in fstab here
<desrt> hmm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcgroup/+bug/869364
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 869364 in libcgroup (Ubuntu) "cgconfig gets confused with /cgroups fstab entry" [Low,Triaged]
<larsu> Laney: definitely. Also, the assert() is unnecessary now (g_source_remove always returns TRUE)
<Laney> ack
 * desrt shrugs
<desrt> i hate cgroups
<seb128> Laney, I'm in hangout, can have a look after that
<seb128> (oh seems larsu is on it, good)
<Laney> no need, one confirmation is enough for me
<Laney> :P
<seb128> ;-)
<larsu> Laney: are you doing the patch?
<Laney> yeah
<larsu> cool
<Laney> you can review it then if you want :-)
<larsu> of course!
<seb128> Laney, ok, I doubt Company is going to have a fix out today for that webkit issue, he's doing some refactoring there (he said the issue is created by some optimization webkit is doing and he's pondering dropping those or make them work, he needs to evaluate the win they create before though)
<Laney> nod
<seb128> Laney, I'm going to upload the patch from the ppa
<seb128> it's correct and fixes some issues, even if that's not enough for -sc
<Laney> okay
<Laney> if a patch comes in the next couple of days then great, otherwise there should be a release next monday
<Laney> so we might as well roll it in with that if it's any later
<seb128> ok
<Laney> hopefully notify-osd can be released too, then that should be harfbuzz providing lo builds
<Laney> already did on ppc. sagari ♥
<Laney>  (took 1 hour, 17 minutes, 50.8 seconds)
<Laney> that box is amazing
<larsu> Laney: might as well get rid of the booleans
<larsu> and the last one is missing the = 0, no?
 * larsu is flying with partial vision. Only looking at the diff
<Laney> true
<Laney> the last one is always overwritten so I didn't bother there
<Laney> can do though if you want
<larsu> nah that's fine
<Laney> booleans: DEAD
<xnox> meh, can't upload ubiquity with webkit/harfbuzz transition in-flight
<Laney> is all in hand
<larsu> Laney: more red \o/. approved
<Laney> excellent, thanks!
<Laney> larsu: did you mean to top approve it?
<larsu> Laney: I wanted to wait for Jekins
<Laney> ah
<Laney> doesn't the merger do that itself?
<larsu> yeah, I guess. I'll approve it right now
<Laney> hope so, I've been approving before it for ages :P
<sil2100> kenvandine: hi! I hope you don't mind I re-targetted the lp:content-hub branch to be part of ~phablet-team? :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: since sadly ~content-hub-team has only 2 members and we couldn't do any magic
<kenvandine> sil2100, again?
<kenvandine> well, nobody paid any attention to it before
<kenvandine> i was hoping to get a couple people added and merges would get noticed, etc :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: now it was rather crucial, since there was an urgent branch we needed top-approving but no one besides you could do that
<sil2100> We can re-organize later
<desrt> Laney. seb128: with your debian soname-purist hats on, do you know if the libtool versioning stuff is _at all_ useful?
<desrt> i'm thinking about dropping our ridiculously complex treatment of it from glib
<seb128> I don't see much use to it
<seb128> I'm basically happy if the soname change when there is an incompatible change
<seb128> the minor, etc, who cares...
<desrt> so if we have glib-2.0.so.0.0.0 you're fine
<desrt> as long as it's .so.0
<walters> desrt: owen designed it, and gtk does the same thing, worth at least running by him
<walters> (i think he did anyways)
<Laney> yeah I basically don't care how you generate it as long as the SONAME is used to indicate binary compatibility
<Laney> We use .symbols files to generate lower bounds on dependencies
<desrt> libtool claims to have the idea of multiple versions of an interface being supported
<desrt> which interests me quite a lot
<desrt> it means that some day we could have a libglib-2.0.so.1 with a link for libglib-2.0.so.0
<desrt> and after the whole universe rebuilds, we can drop the backcompat
<seb128> desrt, one thing handy about the current minor handling is that it includes the version
<desrt> or maybe release .so.2 which is not compat at all and have .so.0 parallel-installable but no longer maintained (old binaries?)
<seb128> desrt, so when you get e.g a stacktrace you know what version is being used
<desrt> seb128: ya... i find that to be really annoying though
<seb128> it came handy a few time, getting non debug bt
<desrt> seb128: like when bisecting, if i go back through time, 'make install' installs a .so with an older minor and ldconfig links to the newer one instead
<seb128> or "gtk.so.10"... he's running the new gtk!
<desrt> ya....
<Laney> I don't know that I've done anything with that parallel interface stuff
<desrt> the parallel interface stuff actually doesn't work
<Laney> do you get n libraries built?
<desrt> it's documented as being supposed to work with a note that it works differently depending on the platform
<desrt> in reality it doesn't work at all
<desrt> no.  only one
<desrt> in glib we claim interface 3902 (for 2.39.2, for example) and 'interface age' ==, ie. 3902)
<desrt> which, in linux, gives only soname .0
<desrt> ie: interface - age
<Laney> yep
<desrt> it's totally pointless
<desrt> on other systems, we get soname == interface
<desrt> so .so.3902
<desrt> which is .... well, completely fucking awful
<desrt> every single micro release is ABI incompat with the one before
<desrt> it seems like we could dodge the entire mess by just always having version 0
<desrt> until we actually break ABI, then we can manually set it to 1
<desrt> ((i make comments like that ^ just to make sure seb128 continues to live in fear))
<seb128> lol
<seb128> nothing to fear
<desrt> in any case, i'm starting to warm to the idea of a rolling ABI
<seb128> weI can stop updating glib, easy
<seb128> I just need to knock down Laney first
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> the only problem is that it doesn't fit neatly into the debian worldview of things
<desrt> would be a bit weird for you guys to get libglib2.0-0 and libglib2.0-1 out of the same source package and version, right?
<Laney> attente: w00t!
<Laney> what do you mean by rolling ABI?
<desrt> ...particularly when -0 depends on -1
<desrt> Laney: basically, bump the soname of libglib-2.0 to libglib-2.0.so.1
<desrt> but install a symlink for libglib-2.0.so.0
<desrt> so we now have ABI version 1, but it's claiming to be backcompat with .0
<desrt> meanwhile, everyone who rebuilds their stuff gets linked to .1
<desrt> after a while, once we think there are no old binaries, we drop support for the old ABI and stop installing the .0 symlink
<desrt> you'd end up with a libglib-2.0-0 package that essentially contained only a symlink and a dependency on libglib-2.0-1
<desrt> (or a set of symlinks, i suppose)
<Laney> it feels weird but I don't know if I can articulate any philosophical objection
<desrt> i think it's legit
<attente> Laney, i'm not sure why, but setting something like es_CU or de_BE on AS only gets set as es and de respectively on the device, while en_NZ and en_CA still work
<desrt> of course, we can still never break API...
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> see what pochu thinks, he might have some clever thought
<Laney> attente: you get them back from locale -a?
<attente> Laney, yep, they're present
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> I guess you could reproduce by poking AS yourself and see what's going on in there
<Laney> by 'set' you mean in ~/.pam_environment?
<seb128> ok, calling it a day, see you tomorrow
<Laney> bye seb128!
<attente> no, in the user's AS storage
<Laney> ah
<Laney> so we can rule out that script, that's good
<Laney> doesn't happen on your desktop I guess?
<attente> happens for certain locales
<Laney> guess you should go see what AS is thinking :P
<attente> could be something is not installed..
<attente> heh
 * attente uses psychic powers
<Laney> attente: interesting, Language is wrong and FormatsLocale is right
<attente> setting the formats locale does less validation than setting the language
<Laney> I'm guessing not everything can be used for display language
<Laney> /usr/share/language-tools/language-options is supposed to list those ones AFAIK
<Laney> so maybe it is right
<Laney> alas, got to go
<attente> ok, thanks again Laney
<attente> '/usr/share/language-tools/language-validate en_PH.utf8' == 'en_US'
<GunnarHj> attente: See that you have questions about the language code i a-s. Anything I can do to clarify?
<attente> GunnarHj, thanks, not really, but do you happen to know anything about libicu?
<GunnarHj> attente: libicu? No, I don't even know what it is. :(
<attente> GunnarHj, oh, ok. no worries. do you know if there's a way to get the likely locale for a language? e.g. for 'en', the likely locale would be 'en_US'
<GunnarHj> $ /usr/share/language-tools/language2locale en
<GunnarHj> en_US.UTF-8
<GunnarHj> attente: ^
<attente> GunnarHj, wow, thanks
<Laney> 8
<Laney> whoops
<GunnarHj> attente: <quote> i'm not sure why, but setting something like es_CU or de_BE on AS only gets set as es and de respectively on the device, while en_NZ and en_CA still work</quote>
<GunnarHj> That's because there is only one German respective Spanish translation installed, so a-s picks the most reasonable available language. /usr/share/language-tools/language-options lists all the installed translations. And, after all, selecting a language is about deciding which of the translations that is going to be used to display things, right?
<attente> GunnarHj, right. i'm rewriting that code in ubuntu-system-settings to use the formats locale field instead
<GunnarHj> attente: Given that the u-i sets both language and formats, and that you use a locale -a type list of options, that seems to be a good way to see which option is the currently selected one.
<GunnarHj> attente: (All that stuff in a-s assumes that you set language and formats separately, so it does a lot of things that don't really apply to u-s-s.)
<attente> GunnarHj, makes sense
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: ping?
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, hello
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Hi!
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Did you see sabdfl's comment on bug 435930?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 435930 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Guest session does not warn about temporary nature of files" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435930
<robert_ancell> yes
<robert_ancell> I agree shells should ideally implement the dialog, though that could be an enhancement
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, which shells did you propose the feature for?
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Do you mean enhancement at a later time?
<robert_ancell> yeah, I was thinking along those lines
<robert_ancell> since it will be reasonably hard to implement this feature in a shell
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: "which shells did you propose the feature for" - not sure what you are asking
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, is this feature intended just for Unity, or LXDE / XFCE / KDE etc as well?
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Aha. Basically for everyone who seeds zenity. I suppose that KDE might want to add some code to make it work with whatever they use.  Not sure about the other.
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, what do you think about trying to implement a dialog for Unity specifically. I was just concerned we wouldn't get it done in time
<robert_ancell> And for other shells should they want it
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Do you mean it would test for Unity rather than zenity, so it only happens in Ubuntu? But is there a reason to assume that Xubuntu, Kubuntu etc. are less interested as long as they use the guest session feature?
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, no, lightdm would indicate to the Unity session somehow that it was running in guest mode and Unity would show an appropriate UI for the user to inform them of the limitations
<robert_ancell> zenity is never going to be the perfect solution for all desktops
<robert_ancell> which is hinted at with the delay to show the dialog
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: I'm afraid that such a solution would be over my head. :(
<robert_ancell> yeah, me too
<robert_ancell> bregma, ^ any spare cycles to implement a dialog in Unity to tell the user they are running as guest?
<robert_ancell> or any existing code we can use to do this?
<bregma> I think we're already stretched to the limit this cycle
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: So to make at least some progress short time, how about taking the wording suggested by sabdfl and stick to zenity for now?
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, I think that's the best option on the table at the moment
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Ok, thanks. Then I'll update the branch with the new text.
<bregma> robert_ancell, I'm looking for a good way in lightdm to indicate to a session an X server will not be running, any suggestions on the best way?
<robert_ancell> bregma, i.e. if the session is a Mir server or similar?
<bregma> exactly... like an env var passed to lightdm-session, or something
<bregma> I can just check DESKTOP_SESSION, but that seems unextensible and inelegant
<robert_ancell> bregma, well, you should be able to tell if there's no X server by the absence of $DISPLAY
<robert_ancell> or that you're in a Mir compositor by the Mir env variables
<bregma> mm, right, I'll go with that for now
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: sabdfl's suggested wording talks about "when you logout or reboot". But you can't reboot from within a guest session, I then thought, at least if it was launched from within a normal session. But when I tested I could reboot from a guest session, even if there were two normal (locked) sessions open. Isn't that a pretty serious bug?
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, yeah, that seems serious. It will be a bug in logind/policykit
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Ok, I'm going to check later on if the issue is addressed, and file a bug if not.
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Dropping "or reboot" now.
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Done with the branch update. Leaving it to you to answer sabdfl if deemed appropriate.
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, thanks
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: yw ;-)
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-12-10
<pitti> Good morning
<ritz> Sweetshark, ping, wrt https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1200277 . Where are the desktop files linked. I dont see this in debian/rules .
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1200277 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[LibreOffice] - libreoffice-writer.desktop when drag/drop to desktop, 100% broken. " [Undecided,New]
<Laney> hey
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<seb128> today is GTK 3.10 to trusty day
<seb128> larsu, be ready ;-)
<mlankhorst> hah
<mlankhorst> yues
<mlankhorst> yesterday was mesa 10 day :D
<seb128> did you finally managed to get that one to build?
<mlankhorst> 10.0.0-0ubuntu1 built on all platforms, but tjaalton wanted llvmpipe for armhf :P
<tjaalton> it can wait
<tjaalton> since it doesn't even build right now :)
<mlankhorst> it does
<mlankhorst> 10.0.0-1ubuntu2 release (main)
<tjaalton> ah
<Laney> hey seb128 mlankhorst tjaalton
<seb128> Laney, howday, happy tuesday
<Laney> grumpy tuesday for me
<seb128> howdy even
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> but hey
<seb128> oh?
<seb128> do you need to build webkit again? :p
<Laney> haha nothing work related
<Laney> need to return some christmas present I bought and now I can't find the receipt
<Laney> -> angry
<seb128> oh :/
<Laney> oh well
 * seb128 is not going to comment since he has no organisation whatsoever, for papers, receipts, expense claims, etc
<Laney> haha
<seb128> I know where to find stuff on my hdd though ;-)
<Laney> I'm going to call the shop and see if they will take it back anyway, but not too hopeful
<Laney> tracker <3
<seb128> ebay to the rescue if you can't return I guess...
<Laney> jibel: I need youuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Laney> jibel: (pango1.0 blocks on the old notify-osd)
<jibel> Laney, looking
<Laney> thanks
<jibel> Laney, fixed, next britney run should promote it (or next next)
<Laney> jibel: thanks, what was the bug?
<Laney> did you fix the cause or the symptom? :-)
<jibel> Laney, I fixed the symptom, there was no result for the latest version of the tuple pango/notify-osd
<Laney> mmm, would be nice to eliminate the root cause ideally
<jibel> Laney, I verified that they both passed and forced a result. another way to fix that is to restart the test of notifi-osd
<jibel> y
<jibel> investigating
<seb128> niiice
<seb128> the new webkit patch seems to make s-c happy
<Laney> autopkgtest for libreoffice 1:4.1.3-0ubuntu2: FAIL (Jenkins: public, private)
<Laney> Not considered
<Laney> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<seb128> Laney, I'm going to upload webkit again to trusty unless you have a reason I shouldn't
<Laney> yes I do
<Laney> please wait for this stuff to migrate first
<seb128> I figured out that might be the case
<Laney> should just be one round
<seb128> which is why I asked
<seb128> sure
<Laney> after forcing this
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> we have a stack of stuff doing the buggy g_source_remove()
<seb128> larsu, desrt: I blame you for those ;-)
<seb128> joke aside
<seb128> what sort of bugs do that lead to? leaks/extra wakeups?
<larsu> seb128: me?!
<seb128> larsu, congrats, you have been classified in the "glib maintainers" group ;-)
 * larsu runs as fast as his legs can take him
<seb128> larsu, joke aside do you know if it's fine to just ignore those or if we better fix them this cycle (e.g what sort of side effect those bugs have)
<Laney> what else has it?
<seb128> software-center
<seb128> yelp
<seb128> just run into those
<seb128> by trying to run some webkit rdepends clients
<desrt> seb128: the removing wrong source ID stuff?
<seb128> so I guess we are going to find others
<seb128> desrt, hey, happy mid-night?
<seb128> desrt, yes
<desrt> it's almost 5am here!
 * desrt is keeping pitti hours
<pitti> desrt: oh, so that's "good morning" for you? or good night? :-)
<seb128> you are almost ready to move to Germany ;-)
<larsu> seb128: I can't think of a side effect other than "it's ugly". I'm sure desrt can
<desrt> so here's the story:
<desrt> back in the good old days we allows removing non-existent sources
<desrt> mostly because it was pretty harmless -- if the source didn't exist, we could just return FALSE... no harm done
<desrt> but we started having apps that used sources _a lot_
<desrt> which means that we had to start recycling source IDs
<desrt> which means that the source ID that you used to have may no longer belong to you -- it may have been handed out again
<desrt> so removing a non-existent source ID now that we recycle them means that you could be removing someone else's source
<desrt> which is obviously very very bad
<larsu> wait ... which app used more than 2^32 sources?
<desrt> so we aim to catch people who are doing this
<desrt> larsu: not hard if you have any kind of server
<seb128> ok
<larsu> desrt: didn't think we had many of those
<seb128> so in practice for e.g yelp it's not likely to be an issue
<seb128> still a wrong usage and good to fix
<larsu> right
<seb128> I'm just going to file upstream bugs about those for now
<desrt> seb128: please do
<seb128> try to get a few fixed on the way (like the notify-osd one, thanks larsu and Laney)
<Laney> might not be too hard to give patches for, if that one's anything to go by
<seb128> right
<seb128> well you have to understand the logic of the code first
<seb128> it's for sure not days, but can easily be an hour
 * seb128 is trying to wrap other things before eoy, so not likely to pick on those
<seb128> starting by GTK 3.10 to trusty today
 * seb128 goes back to do that
<larsu> awesome! http://blogs.gnome.org/mclasen/2013/12/09/a-terminal-surprise/
<Laney> that is neat
<Laney> we just need to unblock new g-t versions in ubuntu :P
<larsu> what are they blocked on?
<Laney> umm, let me try to remember
<larsu> ugh, we're still on 3.6 :-/
<Laney> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=706065
<ubot2> Debian bug 706065 in libvte-2.90-common "libvte-2.90-common: /etc/profile.d/vte.sh is not sourced by interactive shells" [Normal,Open]
<Laney> seb128: did that webkit patch get reviewed upstream yet?
<larsu> ah thanks
<Laney> I guess we could do what they did
<Laney> but no doubt people would complain
<seb128> Laney, Company wrote it, kov test built it and asked me to test if it was fixing our issue
<seb128> Laney, so I guess "yes"
<Laney> okay, I checked the bug and didn't see any new patch there is all ;-)
<seb128> Laney, we discussed that on IRC yesterday, I guess kov is going to update the bug today when I come back saying it works
<Laney> nod
<Laney> seb128: can we remove the old webkit source?
<seb128> Laney, it was building the same binaries right? (e.g nothing that is still in use there)
<Laney> yeah: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=727015
<ubot2> Debian bug 727015 in ftp.debian.org "RM: webkit -- ROM; renamed to webkitgtk" [Normal,Open]
<seb128> Laney, ok, I'm going to have a look once I'm done with my webkit upload and GTK 3.10
<Laney> neat
<Sweetshark> ritz: seems (from extracts of my launchpad spam) you found the part about /usr/share/application symlinks yourself?
<ritz> Sweetshark, yes
<ritz> I could be wrong though
<ritz> still building, to test
<seb128> Laney, new GTK uploaded, do you think we should block in proposed for today just to lead CI tests and stuff run against it before it hit the archive?
<seb128> larsu, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/3.10.6-0ubuntu1
<larsu> \o/
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> larsu, btw, do you know if Marek does IRC? could we give him a nudge to review https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=692931 ?
<ubot2> Gnome bug 692931 in printing "The list of printers should be searchable/sortable" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> larsu, it's the small patch from attente we discussed some time ago, if you remember
<larsu> ah right! ya, I'll ping him
<seb128> thanks
<larsu> if I remember his nick :D
<seb128> though I wonder why that compare function has all his pango crazyness
<Laney> seb128: you mean http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/desktop/ ? ;-)
<seb128> Laney, well, I was more meaning e.g if it creates issues for unity7 or compiz CI/autopilot tests
<Laney> oh, well, feel free if you like: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2013-October/001068.html
<Laney> when are those tests run usually?
<seb128> not sure nowadays
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<seb128> Laney, thanks for url, I have forgotten about that one
<larsu> seb128: see #gtk. mkasik tries to have a look next week
<seb128> larsu, thanks!
<didrocks> seb128: sorry, in a hangout
<didrocks> I don't know about the smoke tests for dekstop TBH
<seb128> didrocks, man, you live in hangouts nowadays :/
<didrocks> seems so…
<Laney> hrm
<Laney> why can't I launch u-s-s in another language?
<seb128> Laney, what's the error?
<Laney> no error, just doesn't get translated
<seb128> Laney, unset LANG LANGUAGE
<Laney> I can see that it does read the right mo file
<Laney> locale says de_DE
<seb128> Laney, do the unset
<Laney> "Konten" is translated but nothing else
<Laney> did
<seb128> then export LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8 if needed
<Laney> yeah, it is
<seb128> Laney, weeeird
<Laney> Konten comes from the online accounts translation domain
<seb128> LANG= LANGUAGE= LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8 strace -e open system-settings 2>&1 | grep system-settings.mo
<seb128> open("/usr/share//locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/ubuntu-system-settings.mo", O_RDONLY) = 19
<seb128> displaying all translated
<seb128> Laney, do you have language-pack-de installed (e.g the locale generated) (I guess otherwise the online account translation would probably not work)
<Laney> yep I see that
<Laney> the strace
<Laney> other things like apt output are translated
<Laney> bah
<seb128> it opens the same file?
<Laney> yea but mine doesn't have the //
<seb128> locale -a lists de_DE?
<Laney> yep
<seb128> what do you mean the //?
<Laney> in your string from strace
<seb128> oh
<seb128> Laney, msgunfmt /usr/share//locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/ubuntu-system-settings.mo
<seb128> ?
<Laney> looks fine
<Laney> also: didn't know that program, nice
<seb128> Laney, can you pastebin the output of the command I gave you
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6550634/
<seb128> Laney, sorry, I meant the strace one
<Laney> oh
<Laney> ok
<seb128> just want to check that one
<seb128> if the output looks fine I'm going to blame it on qt5.2 (are you still on that, or did you downgrade after testing the other bug fixes?)
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6550646/
<Laney> I only took that in a chroot
<Laney> I think ...
<seb128> Laney, that strace has no successfull open
<seb128> open("/usr/local/share//locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/ubuntu-system-settings.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Laney> open("/usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/ubuntu-system-settings.mo", O_RDONLY) = 12?
<seb128> shrug, was looking at the bottom :p
<Laney> maybe it forgets it there
<seb128> right
<seb128> I don't understand why it tries to load the translations again
<Laney> heh
<Laney> I symlinked it into /usr/local/... and now it works
<Laney> what is this
<seb128> do you have a plugin in /local or something?
<seb128> seems not from the strace
<seb128> Laney, can you pastebin your "env"?
<Laney> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6550708/
<seb128> hum, nothing weird that I can
<seb128> Laney, I don't get it, your strace doesn't try to load the translations from the langpack location in the first loading blob
<seb128> then it does another one later than loads from local and langpacks
<seb128> dunno :/
<seb128> is that specific to settings? e.g can you load other qt5 apps translated fine? what about gtk?
<Laney> what's a translated qt app?
<Laney> ubuntuone-control-panel is ok
<Laney> & rhythmbox
<Laney> seb128: do you have a /usr/local/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES directory on your system?
<Laney> if I remove that it works
<seb128> Laney, no
<seb128> I don't sudo make install stuff
<seb128> my /usr/local is clean
<Laney> ok, well can you try making it for a test?
<seb128> yeah, I confirm it makes translations not work
<Laney> interesting
<seb128> libc bug?
<seb128> in the fallback path to load translations
<Laney> well other translations still work
<Laney> I guess qt or u-s-s
<seb128> don't insult u-s-s :p
<Laney> tbh that does hardly anything with translations
<seb128> I guess you can try gallery-app or notes-app to see if that's qt5/uitk issue
<Laney> I even commented out the initTr and it didn't change anything
<Laney> true
<Laney> yeah confirmed
<Laney> it breaks the gallery too
<seb128> k
<seb128> "good"
<seb128> toolkit or qt issue
<seb128> I guess next test would be to try a qt5 app not using our toolkit
 * Laney tries to find one
<Laney> I'm blaming the UITK just from reading the code
<seb128> that would be my bet as well (just from gut feeling though)
<seb128> just file a bug there and let them reassing to qt if needed?
<seb128> BAH
<Laney> let me show you the block in question
<seb128> Jenkins Failure - trusty-adt-gtk-3.0 26
<Laney> you'll believe me too
<seb128> you bastard
<Laney> oh no :(
<seb128> you=jenkins
<seb128> why so much hate
<seb128> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-adt-gtk-3.0/26/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/console
<seb128> UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\u2018' in position 68: ordinal not in range(128)
<Laney> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/plugin/i18n.cpp#L107
<Laney> is it because of that warning?
<Laney> I bet it is
<seb128> not sure
<seb128> I'm trying locally
<Laney> stderr usually makes them fail
<Laney> unless you explicitly allow that
<Laney> and the upstream tests passed
<seb128> @uitk: no cookie
<meetingology> seb128: Error: "uitk:" is not a valid command.
<seb128> but yeah, that's buggy
<Laney> the "build", "run"
 * seb128 reads http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/auto-pkg-test.html
<seb128> I don't exerce those stuff often enough
<Laney> yeah that stuff is nice
<seb128> jibel, pitti: is
<seb128> "  File "/usr/bin/adt-run", line 159, in psummary
<seb128>     print >>summary_stream, m
<seb128> UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\u2018' in position 68: ordinal not in range(128)"
<seb128> something known/worth reporting a bug about (where)?
<pitti> seb128: yes, please file a bug about it with a reproducer
<pitti> sounds like a non-ASCII test case name in an ASCII environment
<pitti> (LANG=C or so)
<seb128> pitti, ok, against what?
<seb128> pitti, that's  https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-adt-gtk-3.0/26/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/console
<pitti> seb128: autopkgtest
<seb128> pitti, gtk 3.10 upload to trusty
<seb128> pitti, I'm trying locally now
<pitti> nice
<pitti> seb128: so, no other regressions found except for the weird dialog boxes? (missing label break)
<seb128> pitti, none that didn't get fixed (larsu spent a week poking overlay-scrollbar to find a way to make them work with the new GTK rendering behaviour), some theme issues and other small stuff, larsu got them all resolved before upload
<seb128> pitti, should that work?
<seb128> $ ./bin/run-adt-test -r trusty -a i386 file:///tmp/gtk+3.0-3.10.6 gtk+3.0
<seb128> 2013-12-10 13:35:50: Info: Using default VM configuration file
<seb128> 2013-12-10 13:35:50: Info: Cleaning up
<seb128> $
<seb128> work/do something
 * seb128 goes back to read http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/auto-pkg-test.html
<Laney> did you prepare-testbed first?
<Laney> i don't think you need the package name at the end there
<pitti> seb128: yes, that looks fine
<pitti> Laney: you do, otherwise it builds the package again
<Laney> oh, I never include it :-o
<pitti> well, unless you actually want that; could be
<pitti> I mostly write new tests for existing packages in which case I don't want to build/install the debs
<seb128> oh, I didn't prepare-testbed no, I did it a while ago and I was unsure if that was needed again, but I was not on trusty
 * seb128 does it
<pitti> seb128: right, you need to build a VM first
<seb128> I though I had one
<pitti> seb128: alternatively you can run the test on your local desktop, which is much faster
<seb128> but if I had it was saucy anyway
<pitti> seb128: and I guess for gtk that shoudl be fine
<seb128> just using adt-run?
<pitti> seb128: in the source tree, try "sudo adt-run -B ./ --- adt-virt-null" ?
<seb128> bah
<seb128> not enough random it says!
 * seb128 creates entropie
<seb128> yeah, it started ;-)
<seb128> so yeah, I can reproduce the issue
<seb128> it doesn't like the deprecation warning
<seb128> pitti, danke, filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopkgtest/+bug/1259529 and I'm fixing the GTK test to not throw a deprecation warning
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1259529 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "UnicodeEncodeError in adt-run psummary call" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> seb128: thanks, will look at it
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> seb128: meeting reminder reminder btw
<seb128> Laney, oh, thanks
<seb128> Laney, done
<Laney> ta
<ochosi> larsu: is there any particular reason that the sound-indicator uses "audio-volume-low-zero-panel" and "audio-volume-high-panel" for the icons next to the volume-scale instead of symbolic icons?
<larsu> ochosi: the only reason I know of is that the symbolic ones didn't exist back then and humanity doesn't have them
<seb128> oh, it's meeting time!
<qengho> Aiee!
<Sweetshark> o/
<seb128> qengho, Sweetshark, mlankhorst, Laney, tkamppeter_, desrt, attente, larsu: hey, it's meeting time!
<ochosi> larsu: same goes for nm-applet seemingly and the volume-icon in the panel itself also isn't symbolic, would you consider a patch for this?
<desrt> seb128: you're late.  i'm disappointed.
<mlankhorst> G'day maaatu
<seb128> desrt, yeah, just back from exercice
<seb128> nice weather today, I took the opportunity to go while there was still sun out there ;-)
<desrt> ya... pretty nice here, too
 * Sweetshark was excercising a lot in the last weeks *cough* cough*
 * desrt cringes
<seb128> Sweetshark, excercising your pillow by napping are you? ;-)
<mlankhorst> well, I've excercised a lot. just not monday and weekend. :P
<seb128> ok, let's get started
<Laney> O_O
<seb128> qengho, hey
<qengho> hey guys!
<qengho> * chromium-browser 31.0.1650.63 done and given to #security.
<qengho> * Automated workflow for updating PPA.
<qengho> * To do: 1) supportable "hal"-like support for Flash. 2) more apparmor testing b
<qengho> efore profile move to Cr pkg. 3) better autopkgtests to test webapps functionali
<qengho> ty.
<qengho> EOF
<seb128> qengho, so, chromium-browser is stucked in trusty-proposed since 2013-11-05 ... when is that changing? I though we agreed that should be fixed last week one way or another?
<seb128> we need that resolved and not at the bottom of a list...
<qengho> seb128: Yes, I've been trying to get the same package out since Friday morning.
<seb128> what is blocking? can I help?
<seb128> is the issue a real one?
<seb128> or should we discuss overwriting the autopkgtest result and publish it?
<seb128> (if that's a buggy test that's going to be fixed soon)
<voldyman> woohoo, gtk 3.10 lands in trusty!!
<qengho> seb128: The only thing lacking is time of #security folks.
<qengho> seb128: If you want to sponsor trusty specally, I can point you to the package.
<seb128> yes please
<seb128> you should probably go through normal sponsoring for trusty
<seb128> no need of security there
<seb128> they have enough to do I guess
<seb128> chrisccoulson, or is there a reason you prefer to sponsor to current serie as well, e.g to have all updates out synced?
<seb128> well, anyway, let's discuss that after the meeting
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey
<Sweetshark> heya
<Sweetshark> drudged through the verification of precise (done), raring (rescinded) and saucy (done) SRUs
<Sweetshark> made libreoffice l10n not only buildable separately, but also installable: see http://nabble.documentfoundation.org/Packing-from-instdir-also-lets-kill-scp2-td4084340.html#a4087375
<Sweetshark> squashed and proposed on the release branch: https://gerrit.libreoffice.org/#/c/6982/
<Sweetshark> now tweaking the ubuntu packaging to use this to build a learn an mean libreoffice-l10n (WiP)
<Sweetshark> fixed LibreOffice 4.1 series on trusty, b0rked by mdds update :/ (incedentally also needed by the saucy SRU)
<Sweetshark> survived two or three heart attacks given by the suggestion to completely tear out Java out of LibreOffice for the LTS no less.
<Sweetshark> EOF
<seb128> the java discussion is still only, right?
<psusi> upstream compiz seems to be abandoned and has been removed from debian... are there plans to maintain it, or to migrate unity off of it?
<seb128> thanks for fixing on saucy ;-)
<seb128> psusi, hey, we are in a meeting, but basically both, we are maintaining compiz for some years and we are moving away from it with unity8
<Sweetshark> seb128: I need to get an update on the java thing. I dont think dropping will fly and dont see it happening.
<Sweetshark> seb128: so, not too stressed there anymore.
<Sweetshark> oh, for the -l10n source package-foo I would need someone reviewing that at some point in time. As you can imagine its not debian-policy-by-the-book as the whole package isnt.
<seb128> ok, feel free to ping me about that
<seb128> it might be an after holidays stuff though
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<Sweetshark> seb128: willdo
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<mlankhorst> - mesa 10 upload
<mlankhorst> - xorg-server 1.14.5rc1 upload for bug #1238410
<mlankhorst> - triaged and fixed #1224254 with tseliot
<mlankhorst> - triaged and fixed related bug #1259561 with him too
<mlankhorst> - commit dri-image series
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1238410 in X.Org X server "Inconsistent cursor visibility with cursor plugin enabled" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238410
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1259561 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "config timestamps not updated on hotplugging a output with hybrid graphics" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1259561
<mlankhorst> - prepare and upload pixman sru's for lts-saucy now it's no longer blocked by a CVE
<mlankhorst> NUL
<desrt> would be NULL, i guess
<ritz> mlankhorst, there is also a bug marked against gnome for this
<ritz> wrt cursor visibility
<mlankhorst> ritz: yeah
<ritz> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=706229
<ubot2> Gnome bug 706229 in libgnome-desktop "mouse cursor occasionally invisible after logging in" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<mlankhorst> ritz: I'm waiting for 1.14.5rc1 to be renamed to 1.14.5, then I'll sru it and start the rename upload
<seb128> ritz, read https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1238410
<ritz> aah, sweet, thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1238410 in X.Org X server "Inconsistent cursor visibility with cursor plugin enabled" [Medium,In progress]
<seb128> ritz, the GNOME bug you pointed is specific to GNOME 3.10 we don't have
<seb128> it's also pointed in that launchpad bug
<ritz> aah, my bad.
<seb128> mlankhorst, did you finally get the trusty stuff to build/migrate to the release today?
<mlankhorst> desrt: NUL as in the ASCII char, not a null pointer. ;)
<mlankhorst> seb128: erm it was already migrated on monday
<desrt> mlankhorst: it was a list
<mlankhorst> a double NUL terminated list
<mlankhorst> ;D
<desrt> poor empty string
<desrt> cannot possibly be in your list
<Laney> everyone hates that string anyway
<seb128> mlankhorst, ok, good, I just saw you did a couple of uploads for other archs/depends
<desrt> don't get me started...
<attente> lol
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> meee
<Laney> • Some Debian merges / updates
<Laney> • Handle gnome-online-accounts transition; undo libgdata's no-goa-on-armhf hack which isn't necessary any more.
<Laney> • Final batch of time whacking my head against webkitgtk - finally it succeeded on all architectures; thanks to hallyn for making qemu-arm64 available and to Debian for partch (powerpc porterbox), which were both invaluable.
<Laney> • harfbuzz transition
<Laney> ∘ pango1.0 uncovered notify-osd had an autopkgtest failure. Was a real bug (double g_source_remove()). Fixed that. Yay for tests discovering real bugs & leading to fixes.
<Laney> • Look at use of upstart / XDG autostart for indicator launching; give some feedback on how that can be improved within the current scheme (c.f. gnome-settings-daemon's use of XDG autostart) (no trolling here, no sir)
<Laney> • Discussions / experimentation around using libicu for u-s-s's locale selector. Seems like it should work.
<Laney> • When running u-s-s's new autopilot tests, discover that translations are broken in some cases. Investigate, blame the uitk, file a bug & work around in u-s-s.
<Laney> D O N E
<desrt> usual question: status of u-s-d/u-c-c?
<Laney> robert is doing that thing
<seb128> desrt, robert_ancell's topic
<Laney> I think it got put into some ppa
<seb128> desrt, I think I already told you last week :p
<desrt> he needs to be in our meeting!
<seb128> yeah, agreed!
<Laney> call him RIGHT NOW
<desrt> seb128: ya... i kinda assume that you and/or Laney will be landing it when the time comes, though
<Laney> dunno, he's got the same powers as us
<Laney> will be reviewing / testing though, but haven't done that yet
<seb128> right, I was sort of waiting for robert_ancell to do his call for testing
<seb128> he said he would have it in a ppa soon and ask for review/testing then
<seb128> I need to stay longer some evening to catch him
<seb128> or try email maybe ;-)
<desrt> pfft
<seb128> Laney, thanks
 * Laney just found http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-control-center-ucc-simple-tool-for-ubuntu-administration.html
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<Laney> O_O
<seb128> lol
<desrt> those people are gonna be pissed
<Laney> ah, here we are
<Laney> he called it unity-control-center
<seb128> Laney, desrt, others: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/unity-control-center
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/unity-control-center
<Laney> bah
<seb128> snap :p
<desrt> that.... makes a good deal of sense
<seb128> quite some other sources, included outdated one
<seb128> since he's renaming the binary
<seb128> he needs to patch stuff calling g-c-c to try both
<seb128> I'm still not convinced we shouldn't have g-c-c being a wrapper calling one or the other
<desrt> can't we do some alternatives thing?
<seb128> well at least as a transitional thing
<seb128> we can
<desrt> or just a symlink in case g-c-c proper is not installed
<seb128> robert believes it's bitter to just bite the rename
<mlankhorst> can we paint the bikeshed green?
<mlankhorst> I like green
 * desrt starts up gcalctool to run the math on that one
<desrt> ...oh wait
<larsu> Welcome to LibreOffice Calc
<seb128> well, even if g-c-c is installed, you want to call u-c-c under unity
<seb128> since g-c-c is going to depends on shell runtime for stuff
<larsu> I agree with seb128, there's quite a few things that invoke the binary
<larsu> but it should warn, so that we can fix these
<seb128> larsu, the list is in the ppa
<larsu> awesome
<desrt> so i'll put a patch in glib that checks in g_spawn if you're trying to run something called "gnome-control-center" and patch it over to unity-control-center if XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP is set accordingly
<seb128> it's from previous discussion with robert_ancell/a query on http://codesearch.debian.net/
<mlankhorst> desrt: that's nasty
<Laney> +99999
 * desrt has trouble with the 'not friday' thing
<seb128> lol
<Laney> make g-c-c depend on u-c-c and do the check itself
<desrt> ...the final insult
<seb128> ok, tkamppeter didn't pong and we sidetracked
<seb128> desrt, your turn :p
<desrt> spent most of last week continuing the dconf work
<desrt> talked to some people who are doing odd things there (like gdm) and got a better idea of requirements and did some designing
<desrt> turns out it's a lot of work... i started on it already
<desrt> maybe will be done this week, or maybe next... but definitely by end of year, which is what i promised the phone guys
<desrt> i also spent a good deal of time trying to improve the portability story of glib... i helped the openbsd/freebsd guys to get jhbuild rigs going on their platforms and spent some time filing bugs for fixing portability issues that have crept in just in the last little while (since there are no regular builds on !linux)
<desrt> that's about it
<Laney> now you have a debian account you can get shells on all the cool systems
<seb128> haha
<desrt> Laney: all using debian...
<Laney> yep, the best userspace
<desrt> my goal is to test userspaces that are not the best :)
<desrt> besides... i thought ubuntu was the best?
<Laney> even this one has issues :P
<Laney> ahem. who's next?
<Sweetshark> cool, when we need an AIX build of LibreOffice, Ill hint the red hat guys at desrt!
<desrt> :)
 * desrt has a hard time caring about a non-free OS that's not windows or mac
<larsu> that sounds overly specific :)
<desrt> maybe... but it's very close to what almost everyone actually does care about
<larsu> so is "linux, osx, and windows"
<desrt> maybe
<desrt> but glib's project description has 'portability' in the name
<desrt> so....
<seb128> seems sliding offtopic for the meeting
<larsu> ya, not saying it's bad, just being pedantic
<seb128> desrt, thanks ;-)
<seb128> attente, hey
<attente> hey seb128
<attente> really slow week... u-s-s language changes with thanks to Laney and GunnarHJ, continuing work on compiz to get gnome-key-grabber working, thinking about how to fix the modifier-tweaks branch so that it'll be accepted upstream by MC Return
<desrt> we can't really make credible claims there if our portability story is "we will patch bugs when you tell us .0 doesn't build,... 6 weeks after we released it."
<seb128> attente, </end>?
<attente> seb128, yes
<desrt> seb128: implying that he started with <end>?
 * desrt frowns
<larsu> it's the ending of the end!
<seb128> lol
<desrt> we're having hard times with EOFs today
<Laney> oh god, don't leave us
<mlankhorst> <end />
<desrt> mlankhorst: XML: yr doin it wrong
<seb128> attente, I didn't follow much the compiz changes, just read the mp comments last week, do you think you are figuring it out?
<mlankhorst> <nack/>
<mlankhorst> :D
<seb128> attente, is MC Return being overpicky? (I saw some concerns about ccsm and corner cases)
<mlankhorst> desrt: ah of course, it's </xml>
<mlankhorst> ;>
<Laney> <?php
<attente> seb128, making it work in a way that's acceptable to him might not be that easy...
<larsu> Laney: you better close that.
 * desrt watches larsu twitch
 * larsu is getting a bit anxious indeed
<attente> seb128, one thing i thought we could try is falling back on xkb grp
<seb128> attente, ok, let's chat a bit after the meeting about what are his current concerns, maybe we can just do without resolving some of those
<Laney> :D
<attente> seb128, ok
<seb128> attente, thanks
<seb128> larsu, your turn
<desrt> larsu can't go yet...
<desrt> ?>
<larsu> don't have that much to report this week either
<desrt> okay
<larsu> quite a few distractions and discussions
<larsu> for example, the fix that makes gsettings-qt work should be in 5.2
<larsu> qt 5.2, that is
<larsu> but mainly I've been working on porting evince to GActionGroup, so that we can have a menu for it in unity
<larsu> instead of the appmenu and cog
<desrt> :D
<Laney> \o/
<larsu> that progresses nicely, I think I'll be done with it in a couple of days
<desrt> larsu: sorry that these dconf changes got better than i thought.... and also sorry that i got distracted over the weekend :)
<desrt> *bigger
<larsu> the porting part will hopefully be accepted upstream, I already talked to chpe about it
<larsu> desrt: no worries, I'm using g_application_add_accel now
<desrt> it's not so bad if you do it in a loop
<larsu> in a loop?
<desrt> ...maybe strapped to an xml parser
<larsu> bah
<larsu> no
<desrt> ...and if you write that, let me know so that i can merge it into gtk :)
<larsu> seb128: eof btw
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<seb128> ok, my turn
<larsu> desrt: let's talk about this outside of the meeting
<larsu> desrt: also, the context-menu part
<mlankhorst> larsu: NO, you can't put a btw after a eof, it's a violation of syntax!
<larsu> mlankhorst: watch me!
<seb128>  * kept chassing e.u.c issues with some success:
<seb128>    - got a software-properties fix uploaded (enforced a depends to a new enough version)
<seb128>    - write a telepathy-mission-control fix for a segfault, got it merged upstream/uploaded to trusty
<seb128>    - got branches up for review for issues in update-manager/apturl/software-properties
<seb128>    - debugged a bunch of other ones/opened bugs with some debug infos,hint for people knowing the code better
<seb128>    - collected debug info for software-center/webkit issue, got some upstream traction and a patch that seems to be working, thanks Company!
<seb128>  -> seems like we got most of the 30 from saucy handled, I'm going to keep watching the list and try to clean some bugs every week but do a bit less there
<seb128>  
<seb128>  * backported a telepathy-glib fix for incorrect g_source_remove use
<seb128>  * filed a bug about similar issue for notify-osd, fixed by larsu and Laney, thanks! (some others to file)
<seb128>  * some desktop updates and sponsoring
<seb128>  * some extra testing for GTK 3.10, looks good, uploaded to trusty, thanks again larsu!
<seb128>  * got the ubuntu-system-settings autopilot branch from QA merged
<seb128>  * some u-s-s code reviews
<seb128> None
<larsu> None?
<desrt> python
<desrt> but uh.... python doesn't do that
<larsu> ya
<Laney> you kept up on your promise to have more detailed reports
 * larsu got pinged twice in that report
<seb128> Laney, ;-)
<seb128> larsu, those are good pings, they come with icecream for you next team we see each others
<larsu> ice cream pings!
<Laney> did you fix the gtk+3.0 tests?
<larsu> my favorite kind
<Laney> also: any sprint news?
<seb128> @gtk-test: yes
<meetingology> seb128: Error: "gtk-test:" is not a valid command.
<seb128> I just need to commit/upload
<seb128> I decided to do that after exercice and I went back just for the meeting
<Laney> neat
<seb128> doing to do that in a bit
<larsu> gtk tests?
 * desrt would sure love to know about the sprint
<Laney> autopkgtest failed on deprecations
<desrt> more -Werror, or what?
<larsu> ah, I thought it had to do with my patch still
<seb128> the autopkgtest failed because the small build example uses a GtkStick
<seb128> GtkStock
<Laney> stderr → fail
<desrt> ...
<desrt> i have nothing to say about that, on account of what my mother taught me
<Laney> unless you allow it
<seb128> lol
<seb128> well, small/stupid issue, going to be fixed
<seb128> -> desktop week
<seb128> confirm that it's going to happen in february
<seb128> it's likely we can get London the week after fosdem
<seb128> though not confirmed yet
<Laney> nice
<desrt> awesome
<Laney> I want the hotel with the weird alarms and funky lighting again
<desrt> citizen|M?
<Laney> ya
<seb128> otherwise we would have option for U.S later in the month (Orlando, Austin, ...) where it's warmer, but I don't think we care much about the warm?
<desrt> spacecapsuleprefabhotel
<desrt> they had nice breakfast, too
<seb128> I also made an argument for not making people deal with cross atlantic twice and tz changes twice
<Laney> big beds, all good
<Laney> yeah london seems sensible
<seb128> since some are in London for another sprint before fosdem
<seb128> and there is fosdem
<desrt> seb128: london, please
<desrt> london cold is just fine.... and FOSDEM!!
<seb128> desrt, right, I'm with you, looks like it should work out ;-)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> oh, on another note
<seb128> eoy holidays start soon for some of us
<seb128> end of week for me at least (didrocks as well I think)
<Laney> nice
<Laney> you got three weeks?
<desrt> !!
<seb128> Laney, do you want to lead the meeting next week if you are still around?
<Laney> will be and can do
<seb128> Laney, yeah, 3 full weeks
<Laney> \o/
<seb128> I used like 2 this year
<davmor2> seb128: I'm off from Friday too
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> davmor2, enjoy the holidays ;-)
<seb128> well, anyway
<tkamppeter> seb128, sorry, I missed my call, here is my parts:
<seb128> if you need me to review stuff/give some guidance/land something, please ping me in the next days
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters/Poppler: Finished fixes for Landscape output.
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: PPD-less printing on PostScript printers
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Several bug fixes and clean-ups.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey, thanks
<seb128> ok
<davmor2> seb128: Thanks you too
<seb128> on that note, end of meeting!
<desrt> seb128: any idea when we'll 'know for sure' about london?
<seb128> desrt, this week
<desrt> great.  thanks
<seb128> yw
<larsu> desrt: so.... accels
<desrt> larsu: will be part of the action description xml, overridable by some user config
<desrt> either a file in homedir keyed by appid, or something in dconf
<larsu> dconf sounds better to me tbh
<larsu> org.gtk.Accelerators
<desrt> and then what?
<desrt> a gigantic dictionary keyed by appid and then keyed again by detailed action name?
<larsu> this is where I got stuck in my thinking
<larsu> no
<larsu> gsettings list!
<desrt> remember: gtk doesn't have dconf -- it only has GSettings
<desrt> right :)
<larsu> is that never going to arrive?
<desrt> meh.
<larsu> alternatively we could have a file in .config
<larsu> wouldn't even need to be xml
<larsu> for easy editing and all
<desrt> ya
<desrt> was thinking keyfile
<larsu> "app.action=Ctrl+Q" ?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> <Ctrl>Q more likely, actually
<larsu> ya, whatever the format for gdk is
<desrt> although it may be interesting to change the way we format accels due to the clash with xml and the fact that we use xml freaking everywhere
<Laney> attente: there's a climbing centre 16 minutes from blue fin (re: our conversation in Oak) ;-)
 * desrt would be up for climbing
<attente> Laney, ha, looking forward to it :)
<Laney> awesome
<jpds> Anyone here know how I can disable suspend?
<seb128> jpds, on lid close or?
<jpds> seb128: Completely.
<seb128> jpds, you mean lockdown? forbid user to access it?
<jpds> seb128: I never want the system to suspend.
<seb128> jpds, when does it suspend? we only do that on lid close and low battery afaik and you can disable/change both from system-settings->power
<jpds> seb128: Well, right now there's the option in indicator-session that I can't seem to disable with PolicyKit.
<seb128> jpds, you made to make so the "suspend" item in the indicator doesn't do what it says?
<jpds> (Though I can enable hibernate fine).
<seb128> you want to make*
<jpds> seb128: I want to remove it.
<seb128> that's a different question from preventing suspend
<seb128> if you would describe the usecase I could maybe help you
<seb128> is that in context of vendor/admin lockdown?
<seb128> is your machine having a bug with suspend?
<seb128> jpds, what I want to know is if that's like asking to take the "mute" item out of sound menu, a weird request just because you want to tweak your UI, or if there is a real usecase behind
<ochosi> larsu: sorry for bothering you in advance of the meeting, wasn't aware it was going to commence. are you open to patches wrt using symbolic icons in the indicators?
<mterry> seb128, what are the current plans for gtk 3.10?
<Laney> it's uploaded
<seb128> mterry, I'm fixing the autopkgtest if that's the question?
<mterry> seb128, ah, no.  It was a bigger picture question than that.  Sounds like we're close to landing it
<seb128> mterry, otherwise in case you just didn't pay attention to trusty-change/our meeting, we uploaded it to trusty today
<mterry> seb128, yup, that's the bit I missed  :)
<seb128> k
<mterry> seb128, awesome work
<seb128> larsu, ^ that credits mostly goes to you
<mterry> :)
<Laney> bah
<seb128> mterry, thanks larsu with an icecream next time you see him
<Laney> why does nautilus not remember the "show hidden files" setting?
<seb128> he did most of the patches porting, including the menus stuff and scrollbars
<seb128> Laney, we have bug reports about that, since you can reproduce ... is that the preference setting or the by folder value?
<seb128> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1247221
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1247221 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus doesn't remember setting for showing hidden files correctly" [Low,Confirmed]
<Laney> the latter one
<seb128> oh, right, I can confirm that
<kenvandine> seb128, did you get a chance to look at my fixes to my uss branch?
<seb128> kenvandine, not yet, let me have a look
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> yw
<seb128> sorry for not getting to it earlier, it has been another crazy day here ;-)
<kenvandine> no worries, i've switched context to content-hub for the day :)
<seb128> Laney, do you want to debug nautilus (or at least upstream a bug report)? I saw the issue flying by my launchpad bug emails a few time, would be good to have fixed for the lts
<Laney> yeah i'll put it on the list
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> it might be worth testing with nautilus 3.10 if it's fixed
<Laney> yup
<seb128> I'm pondering updating that one
<seb128> they didn't do too much work
<seb128> and they share the sidebar the fileselector now
<seb128> that might be a nice consistency improvement for the LTS
<seb128> work->changes (e.g 3.8->3.10 is not crazy or controversial iirc)
<Laney> guess we took that on with 3.8 in the first place ...
<seb128> "that"?
<Laney> the crazy changes
<seb128> let me check NEWS/git log again
<seb128> https://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/log/?h=gnome-3-10&qt=grep&q=places-sidebar
<seb128> no, that's only in 3.10 (the commit at the top)
<Laney> oh sorry, I meant other crazy changes
<Laney> e.g. nautilus controversy
<seb128> right
<seb128> sorry I misread you
<Laney> nod
<cyphermox> robru: did you consolidate the copyright data as I suggested or is it following the same format as before?
<larsu> ochosi: [sorry, was out for a walk] not if you break unity in the process :P
<larsu> ochosi: so if you rename icons in humanity I'm fine with it
<ochosi> larsu: hehe, well i mean it seems an easy enough and obvious fix
<ochosi> basically humanity needs some additional icons
<ochosi> and then the indicators should take advantage of that
<larsu> yep, I totally agree
<ochosi> for some reason, indicator-power already does accept symbolic icons
<larsu> it's just that noone got around to doing it
<ochosi> (which is why i got curious about the rest)
<larsu> I think that's because it's used by xfce and elementary
<larsu> and we had a feature request for that
<larsu> I'd be happy if all the -panel ones go away
<ochosi> actually in xubuntu we will only be able to use it in 14.04 for the first time
<ochosi> our panel only now supports gtk3 indicators
<larsu> hm, might have been elementary then (or some other project)
<ochosi> yeah, i suppose elementary
<ochosi> would you be the right person to ask for review if a merge-request were done?
<larsu> on the request please put indicator-applet-developers, so that other subscribed people see the changes as well
<larsu> but feel free to ping me when you have it up, I'll review it
<ochosi> ok, thanks
<larsu> oh, for the icons I don't know
<ochosi> hm, does it even make sense?
<ochosi> i mean chances are you'll switch to a new icon-theme in 14.04
<ochosi> at least if tiheum keeps up the good work ;)
<larsu> we can't break unity icons, not even during development
<larsu> I'm fine with merging once we've switched icon themes though :)
<ochosi> so i guess ideally the new icon-theme will contain the symbolic icons
<larsu> definitely, yes
<ochosi> and then you'll probably do the change automatically
<larsu> ya
<ochosi> finally no more -dark and -bright themes...
<ochosi> i mean icon-themes
<larsu> not sure if that'll work for all icons
<larsu> bu tyeah, would be awesome
<larsu> *but
<ochosi> with gtk3, there's not much reason not to, unless your icon-theme is incomplete, i think
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> the u-s-s autopilot tests assume the battery panel is always visible
<Laney> but that is false
<larsu> ya, not visible for some user settings and when there's no battery installed
<Laney> yeah I wonder how we should handle that in the tests
<Laney> is it legit to mock upower in autopilot tests?
<larsu> why wouldn't it be?
<Laney> thought you might be expected to use the real one in the session you are running autopilot in
<larsu> ah right. I don't know what the policy is there
<larsu> or if we even have one :)
<Laney> climbing time, happy evening all
<robert_ancell> attente, do you know of any reason why we couldn't move /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.IBus.service from gnome-settings-daemon to IBus? Are there other desktops that might be using it differently?
<attente> robert_ancell, i'm not really sure, can't think of a reason why that would cause problems
<robert_ancell> attente, I wonder why upstream didn't do it? Perhaps the ibus project is not responsive?
<robert_ancell> I need to shift it so we can have both a gnome-settings-daemon and a unity-settings-daemon
<attente> hmm.. could it just be that the ibus devs didn't think it needed to be dbus activated?
<attente> the commit where that's added says that gnome-shell wants to replace the existing ibus-daemon with special arguments
<attente> robert_ancell, specifically to disable the panel
<robert_ancell> attente, right, but it still seems kind of wrong to not have that in the ibus package. It's gnome-settings-daemon kind of hijacking the ibus config there
<attente> i can only speculate, but i guess it's just because ibus-daemon should be running from the start of the session
<attente> and i guess g-s-d is just adding that service file very specifically to overwrite the arguments to ibus-daemon
<robert_ancell> the other option is to make a special package with just that config e.g. gnome-settings-daemon-ibus-config
<robert_ancell> That would be the safest, but a bit weird
<robert_ancell> But I guess that matches the weirdness of the reality
<attente> hmmm.. i wonder if we even need that in unity, being able to dbus activate ibus
<robert_ancell> attente, oh, that would be even better. :)
<robert_ancell> attente, shall I make the packages without it and you can tell me if it's a problem?
<attente> bschaefer, do you know if ibus-daemon needs to be dbus activated under unity?
<attente> robert_ancell, i think that should be ok for time being
<bschaefer> hmm if you wan it to work with nux, IIRC. As nux talks with the ibus daemon, which i think it does it through dbus
<attente> but isn't ibus-daemon already running in the session by virtue of im-config?
<bschaefer> attente, yeah, quickly looking at what nux does. It uses ibus api which then ends up using dbus commands to send messages to the daemon (quickly lookig)
<bschaefer> looking*
<attente> i guess it's easy enough to just check what happens when the file is gone
<attente> brb
<attente> robert_ancell, so, i moved the file around, and IM with ibus is still working
<robert_ancell> attente, ok, I'll just not have it in u-s-d
<attente> sounds like it should be ok, unless bschaefer has something to say about it
 * bschaefer reads backlog
<attente> bschaefer, i just tried removing the service file :)
<bschaefer> attente, sorry, i miss read your first statement :), no ibus doesn't need to be dbus started
<bschaefer> when you start the daemon it should be doing that on its own
<attente> ok, so that is just a gnome-shell thing, fantastic
<bschaefer> like when its started with upstart
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey, check with happyaron as well about ibus stuff, he's maintaining that stack for us
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-12-11
<pitti> Laney: sure you can mock upower in autopilot tests; whatever makes sense (i. e. unless you are testing upower itself)
<Laney> morning
<Laney> hey pitti, thanks - was just wondering if that kind of thing is usually done for those tests, or if it should be testing the whole system
<pitti> Laney: usually not; if you try to test too many things at once, tests tend to become flaky and too hard to analyze
<Laney> indeed
<pitti> Laney: I have this "ladder" picture:
<pitti> test the kernel against real hw, test system services like upower against simulated kernel output (like with umockdev), test userspace/session stuff like indicator-*-service against mocked d-bus services (dbusmock), test UIs against session d-bus mocks
<pitti> Laney: so if your autopilot test is supposed to check the UI, feel free to mock anything underneath it where the real thing is impractical to set up
<pitti> seb128: bonjour, ça va ?
<seb128> pitti, salut, oui, et toi ?
<pitti> seb128: FYI, I uploaded autopkgtest, but from your POV this is mostly a cosmetical fix
<Laney> pitti: neat, I want to do that because we have UIs which respond to the number of batteries and things so it'd be good to test the different scenarios
<Laney> hey seb128
<seb128> pitti, right, I just saw the emails, thanks! (and yeah, that's orthogonal to the bug)
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<pitti> seb128: you need to fix the stderr output for gtk, by either updating the test to avoid the deprecation warning, or by redirecting stderr
<seb128> pitti, I fixed that yesterday, and wanted to test another change and then it was eod and I didn't manage to upload
<pitti> seb128: (the former obviously being better, as we want to fail on unexpected warnings)
<pitti> seb128: and gnargh for gcc not respecting the locale :)
<pitti> seb128: ah, great
<seb128> I'm going to upload in a bit
 * seb128 reads http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57615107-94/ubuntu-touch-os-wins-its-first-smartphone-partner/
<pitti> Laney: yes, that's precisely the case where a mock is better; we have tests to ensure that the mock is compatible to the real upower
<pitti> seb128: just did that as  well
<pitti> seb128: my first thought: "OMG, would you give this man $5M?" :-)
<seb128> hahaha
 * pitti liked sabdfl better without the beard
<xnox> pitti++
<Laney> hahaha
<Laney> it's trendy these days you know
<xnox> Movember is over.
<Laney> nah, it's wider than that - see Paxman, Ben Affleck etc
<xnox> pitti: my mailer sucks -> for i in `ls /run/user/*/upstart/sessions/*.session`; do (export `cat $i`; initctl restart indicator-session) ; done
<xnox> one-liner.
<Laney> can't system upstart rebroadcast events to session upstart?
<seb128> xnox, pitti, Laney: we should just tell the user to restart the session
<seb128> other stuff are not going to work
<seb128> e.g nautilus "change background" desktop menu
<Laney> yup
<xnox> Laney: it rebroadcasts events, but "restarting" something is not an event.
<Laney> you could have an event which causes that to happen
<xnox> Laney: it's a direct action / changing goals which only controlling init can do via dbus api. I guess we could make restart honour "--global" and do it across all active sessions.
<xnox> Laney: there is no "restart on", only start on and stop on.
<Laney> exec restart foo
<xnox> how is that any better than doing it byhand for each session? =)
<xnox> we already have one such restart job though (it's to tell inits to reconnect to system init, upon system init re-exec)
<xnox> Laney: i presume you mean add a user-session job task which does: exec restart $JOB_TO_RESTART. And then system init just emits an event for that to happen.
<Laney> Some generic thing like that, yeah
<xnox> well we can even do $COMMAND_TO_RUN $JOB_TO_RESTART as well.
<Laney> Not sure what I think about it philosophically
<Laney> the golden rule and all
<xnox> it does sound to me as abusing the rules, on the other hand the postinst only need to succeed / check that it emitted the system event successfully, and need not to care if there are any session inits running, or whether they have indicator-session running, if whether that restarted or not. So it would be embracing the event base pagadim.
<xnox> not sure if that is taking it too far or not ;-)
<xnox> then again on touch, i hope we will stop apps on upgrade via upstart.
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100, Mirv: hey, so ubuntu-system-settings trunk has an autopilot packages with some tests now  ... how do we get that plugged into CI?
<mpt> ara, cyphermox: For bug 861171, have you decided whether the confirmation of terminating other sessions should require you to authenticate or not?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 861171 in OEM Priority Project precise "Shutdown from greeter does nothing when multiple accounts open" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/861171
<sil2100> seb128: I guess for CI-per-merge we would need to poke Francis (or someone else from the QA team that knows his way around) - as for cu2d, we can do that
<Mirv> cu2d part via  lp:cupstream2distro-config indeed
<sil2100> seb128: but we're not really using cu2d that much for testing as we were in the past
<seb128> sil2100, well, I'm not uptodate on those stuff, when are autopilot tests run nowadays and how do we get u-s-s ones added there?
<seb128> e.g what do you recommend to do?
<Laney> first test that they pass in whatever configuration they will be run in
<Laney> ;-)
<seb128> wfm
<seb128> Laney, are you speaking about your uitk bug with /usr/local?
<seb128> I don't think that should block CI enablement
<sil2100> seb128: ok, we can add those to cu2d if anything, can do that in a moment
<seb128> sil2100, thanks!
<seb128> Laney, I hope CI machines don't have stuff sudo make installed in /usr/local :p (not cookie to you for doing that btw, even if it allowed you to find a bug ;-)
<Laney> haha
<didrocks> sil2100: can you take care of that one please? :)
<didrocks> thanks!
<Laney> I am not blocking anything
<Laney> I'm just saying that it should actually pass before turning it on
<Laney> also it was from bisecting evolution to find a bug
<Laney> also you only need to have an empty directory there, not even anything installed!
<Laney> and lastly the tests fail if you don't have a battery ;-)
<seb128> Laney, well, tests pass for Victor (who submitted them) and for me
<seb128> Laney, I didn't know about the battery one, seems like one thing to fix indeed
<Laney> you're arguing for not trying them out?
<seb128> Laney, are they working for you out of that one? or do you have other issues?
<seb128> hum
<Laney> just that one
<seb128> no, I'm not "arguing"
<seb128> for me they are passing
<seb128> so I didn't understand your "I'm just saying that it should actually pass before turning it on"
<Laney> I mean that we should know they pass in the test environment
<seb128> oh
<Laney> I suppose we'll get that at the first run anyway
<seb128> how do we do that?
<Laney> but it'll be annoying if it all explodes
<seb128> e.g can we connect to the test environment and run them there manually?
<Laney> not sure
<seb128> sil2100, ^
<sil2100> seb128: yes, it can be done
<sil2100> seb128: once the stack is redeployed with the config we can do a manual run of the tests there
<seb128> sil2100, can anyone do that/how?
<Laney> sounds fine
<sil2100> seb128: anyone that has cu2d power can do that by going to the AP trusty jobs and firing them manually with stack parameters
<seb128> sil2100, ok, I'm not sure I want to look at that today, can you do it for us? ;-)
<sil2100> seb128: sure :) I'll do it right after the setup and inform you
 * Laney is looking at mocking upower atm to test the battery / no battery case
<seb128> ogra_, hey, new webkit in trusty should fix the software-center issues, let me know if it works for you (I want confirmation before SRUing to saucy)
<Laney> then soon other things
<ogra_> seb128, wil test
<seb128> Laney, I'm sure there are upower mocks you can copy from other places (maybe indicator-power?)
<Laney> yes, afaik dbusmock already has a template
<Laney> using that one
<seb128> good
<seb128> Laney, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-t-system-settings-testing
<seb128>  [seb128] power - use pitti's upower mock to test current charge/status: TODO
<Laney> ah
<Laney> this isn't that, can leave that for you if you want
<seb128> that's what we wrote down back then
<seb128> no, that's fine
<Laney> it's for the visibility of the battery panel
<Laney> still testing the main screen
<seb128> I had a feeling we discussed that topic a bit on Oakland, I was looking if the notes had details
<seb128> right, please do it
<seb128> I doubt I'm going to work on that before holidays
<Laney> nod
<seb128> so feel free to also steal the other ones from me
<seb128> e.g if you are started on that and feel bored next week
<seb128> ogra_, thanks
<Laney> I'll likely do the ones I'm assigned to first
<Laney> but we'll at least have examples of using dbusmock by then
<seb128> yep, sounds good
<pitti> Laney: python[3]-dbusmock ships a standard upower template, with some convenience functions
<pitti> ah, you found out already
<Laney> yeah
<sil2100> seb128, Laney: I have some test results: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/920/ - there seems to be 1 test failing per platform
<sil2100> The battery plugin one
<Laney> nod
<Laney> where can I see the run?
<Laney> the console output is super verbose
<sil2100> Laney: go to nvidia for insantce, you can then click on the specific test that failed
<sil2100> Laney: e.g. http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/920/label=autopilot-nvidia/testReport/junit/ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_plugins/SystemSettingsTestCases/test_battery_plugin/
<Laney> k
<Laney> fixing that one atm anyway
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<seb128> those people have no battery :p
<seb128> sil2100, thanks for running the tests!
<sil2100> seb128: yw!
<seb128> sil2100, didrocks: could you review/ack https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/gnome-control-center-unity/gettext-and-intltool/+merge/196545 ?
<didrocks> seb128: I guess you tested it? :)
<seb128> didrocks, sure, CI also confirmed the fix
<seb128> since it built
<seb128> where https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/gnome-control-center-unity/launcher-minimal-value hit the error
<didrocks> approved
<seb128> 'ci
<didrocks> de rien ;)
<seb128> happyaron, hey, could you look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libchewing/0.3.5-3, the autopkgtest added seems to lack build-depends (on pkg-config at least, see https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-libchewing/)
<happyaron> seb128: ok, will do
<seb128> happyaron, thanks
<seb128> happyaron, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus-chewing/1.4.3-4 as well would be nice
<seb128> seems an incompatibility with our ibus version?
<happyaron> didn't see incompatibility in Debian (binary works), but will check again in trusty
<seb128> well, it fails to build on undefined stuff so I was guessing
<happyaron> the failing point looks like "IBUS_INPUT_PURPOSE" related, so it's the 1.5.4 CVE related I think.
<happyaron> thinks I need to try all ibus-* to see what happen.
<ara> mpt, I don't have a strong opinion, but I prefer your version "B" (need the person's password, but not admin rights)
<mpt> ok
<ara> mpt, I think that requiring a password will make people read the message
<ara> if a password is not required, people won't read and think that it is a normal confirmation for shutdown dialog
<mpt> makes sense
<mpt> ara, the tradeoff is that a PolicyKit dialog can’t include a button to log out instead (or to switch user account, if the other account(s) belongs to you as well)
<Laney> neat, got u-s-s to believe it has a battery
<ara> mpt, yeah, I still think having a password is better. what's your opinion?
<mpt> agreed
<Trevinho> seb128: hey, is there any plan to include cairo 1.14 in trusty? It supports surface_device_{set,get}_scale that is used by gtk-3.10 for hight-dpi screens...?
<Trevinho> (and we might reuse it as well)
<pesari> hey, I want to set some system-wide defaults for our users (for example gnome-terminal).. is it preferable to set them in /etc/dconf or /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas ?
<pitti> Laney, seb128: do you plan a glib2.0 upload soon?
<pitti> if not, I'd do one for bug 1259721
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1259721 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "Executing autopilot test suite fails to close when piped to tee" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1259721
<pitti> actually no, it's sufficient to just add them in gobject-introspection
<Laney> nod
<ogra_> seb128, works fine ! thanks a lot
<Laney> pitti: what about something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6555832/?
<Laney> I would have liked to have been able to just annotate the testcases that explicitly want or don't want a battery somehow but I didn't see a way to do that
<Laney> as the setUp() launches u-s-s so you have to do it before that
<pitti> Laney: I don't understand -- usually you'd call Add*Battery() in the actual test case, not in setUp() or so
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, is there a such release? there was not a few days ago, I pinged #cairo to ask if they still plan to make those changes into a stable release but got no reply
<seb128> ogra_, \o/
<seb128> ogra_, thanks for testing
<seb128> pitti, no plan to upload glib, that's Laney's nowadays ;-)
<pitti> Laney: btw, with the recent version this can become easier -- start the mock in setUpClass(), in setUp() or tearDown(), call self.obj_upower.Reset(), and drop the other cleanup and wait()/terminate()
<ogra_> np :)
<Trevinho> seb128: oh.. I'm not sure about releases... I was checking on the git repo and it was targetted as that release
<pitti> Laney: well, if u-s-s doesn't react to adding a battery, that's a bug
<Trevinho> seb128: I see tarballs at http://cgit.freedesktop.org/cairo/
<pitti> Laney: you mean u-s-s only reads the battery props at startup?
<pitti> Laney: running out for some (overdue) lunch, bbl
<seb128> Trevinho, where? I only see 1.12 ones there
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, right...
<Trevinho> seb128: the minor version confused me
<Laney> pitti: Hrm, interesting
<seb128> Trevinho, http://lists.cairographics.org/archives/cairo/2013-September/024594.html
<seb128> Trevinho, that was the plan but that never happened
<Laney> pitti: We ask if there's a battery at startup but don't carry on checking it after that
<seb128> Trevinho, but otherwise yes, one of the reason we updated GTK to 3.10 was to have better hdpi support in the LTS
<pitti> Laney: that's a bug (and nice that you just wrote a test for it :) )
<larsu> haha
<Laney> hmmmm
<Laney> yeah, I never even thought of that
<Laney> interesting
<Laney> veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeery interesting
<Laney> ok, let's fix that :P
<larsu> Laney: you can add/remove batteries during runtime, you know
<Laney> I never ever even considered that
<Laney> hotplugging batteries? madness!
<larsu> ya, it's becoming more unusual (and I don't think it's possible on mobile devices)
<pitti> Laney: but in a way, both tests are useful, coldplug and hotplug
<pitti> Laney: you might get the hotplugging right and still do something wrong at coldplugging
<Laney> right
<pitti> Laney: so for the coldplugging case, either do two classes (with/without battery) as you did, or start u-s-s after configuring upower
 * pitti hotplugs his laptop battery all the time *shrug*
<Laney> I'll make the hotplugging case work and move the battery adding code up into the parent class where you can call it after starting u-s-s
<Laney> exciting
<Laney> I'd have to unscrew my laptop to take the battery out
<Laney> apple :(
<larsu> english speakers: "scroll backward" or "scroll backwards"?
<pitti> what is u-s-s anyway? ubuntu-system-service? unity-screen-saver?
<Laney> system-settings
<pitti> Laney: non-replacable battery> cf. "bug" :)
<Laney> larsu: backwards sounds better to me, but I'd probably need to see a full sentence
 * pitti really lunch now &
<Laney> gerrout of here
<larsu> Laney: it's just for an action name, so only these two words. I lean towards scroll backwards as well, but it was "backward" before
<larsu> Laney: thanks :)
<Laney> np1
<Laney> !
<seb128> Laney, I guess you are going to review https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/ubuntu-system-settings/1252489/+merge/198335 ? (I didn't follow the details of that discussion)
<Laney> seb128: Will do in a bit, yeah
<Laney> heinously sidetracked atm
<seb128> Laney, no hurry, I was just stating that I'm going to let it to you
<seb128> I'm doing the review of ken's background-art one
<Laney> neat
<seb128> kenvandine, I still think that header styling business is going to bite us back at some point, can you open a toolkit wishlist?
<kenvandine> seb128, sure
<kenvandine> seb128, bill liked the idea of splitting a component out of gallery-app to make it reusable, so i've started on that
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, cool
<kenvandine> it might make that code cleaner in gallery-app too... it's kind of a mess right now
<kenvandine> seb128, bug 1259953
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1259953 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Provide overrides for header style properties" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1259953
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> dobey, hey
<seb128> dobey, just for info, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkitgtk/2.3.2-1ubuntu4
<seb128> dobey, that should fix the cairo/s-c issues
<dobey> seb128: great, thanks
<seb128> dobey, yw ;-)
<Resisty> Hello, I have an ubuntu 12.04 installation and I'm trying to give it a desktop environment. I started by installing ubuntu-desktop and making a couple changes to lightdm.conf, but when I log in, the menu in the upper right is empty: http://i.imgur.com/JB2ShYv.png Does anybody know how I can start trying to fix this?
<Laney> arg
<Laney> 'o' != 's'
<Laney> finally it works
<Laney> pitti: it's sensible to have the upower template emit the DeviceAdded/DeviceRemoved signals, right?
 * Laney assumes so and prepares a merge
<Sweetshark> oi, discourse.ubuntu.com down?
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-12-12
<pitti> Laney: indeed; the real upower does it, so if your program under test listens to them, emit them
<pitti> Laney: mocks don't do that automatically (they are only mocks, not reimplementations)
<sil2100> Great...
<sil2100> I upgraded my system yesterday and today again I cannot get lightdm started
<sil2100> Need to find out what upgrade causes my black-screen-on-start
<didrocks> sil2100: your system is weird
 * didrocks never has this kind of issues
<sil2100> didrocks: I already once had this very same issue after upgrading lightdm - I downgraded and it worked
<didrocks> yeah, there was an issue with it
<sil2100> There was even a bug with that, I thought it got fixed
<didrocks> but I just upgraded yesterday evening as well
<didrocks> and no issue
<sil2100> Ok, let me reboot and check if I fixed it
<sil2100> brb
<sil2100> Right, so it seems me and the new lightdm just hate eachother
<didrocks> sil2100: you reverted it?
<didrocks> last new lightdm was the 04/12
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<ali1234> morning!
<ali1234> i have a question: what does the forking of the gnome-control-center mean for bug 1074314?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1074314 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "indicator-datetime configuration panel only works in Unity session" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1074314
<ali1234> will things get better or worse?
<seb128> define better?
<seb128> g-c-c doesn't have support of external panels, so it's not going to work there
<ali1234> better = the configuration panel will start working correctly on other desktops
<seb128> it's going to keep working like now with u-c-c
<ali1234> but will it work in xfce?
<Laney> morning
<seb128> there is no reason it shouldn't work on xfce
<seb128> that should already be working today
<ali1234> there is one reason: the .desktop has "OnlyShowIn=Unity"
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you
<seb128> oh
<seb128> well, it's easy to drop that, or add XFCE
<didrocks> sil2100: did you see my questions?
<seb128> nobody asked us to do that so far
<ali1234> if you remove this line, it works correctly in all other desktops, including gnome 3 (as of when that bug was reported anyway)
<seb128> "including gnome 3"?
<seb128> you don't want the UI to be displayed there
<seb128> since they don't use the indicator
<ali1234> yes, you do
<ali1234> gnome-panel does
<Laney> fallback / panel
<ali1234> but you can't configure it
<Laney> seb128: decent thanks, you?
<seb128> Laney, I'm good thanks
<seb128> oh, right
<larsu> hi Laney!
<seb128> well, it would be buggy under shell
<Laney> hey larsu!
<seb128> ali1234, so, yeah, I guess the fork is going to make things better
<seb128> gnome-shell is going to use g-c-c
<seb128> and we can drop the OnlyShowIn
<ali1234> yes, but shell doesn't use indicators... so anyway, it's my understanding that it's set up this way purely to prevent each desktop from showing multiple datetime applets
<seb128> so u-c-c works for all other desktops
<ali1234> cool :)
<ali1234> so gnome-panel folks are going to be in a pickle, unless they set it to use u-c-c, which frankly probably is their best option
<ali1234> but everyone else will be fine
<seb128> right
<seb128> well the gnome-panel is an Ubuntu session
<seb128> it has indicators and stuff
<seb128> so they should probably use u-c-c
<ali1234> yeah
<sil2100> didrocks: with the downgrading?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, I had to downgrade to 1.9.3 sadly
<sil2100> didrocks: I remember having 1.9.4 break my screen as well
<didrocks> sil2100: did you open a bug with it?
<didrocks> ping robert?
<sil2100> didrocks: there was a bug opened for that already, let me try and find it
<seb128> hey cpp hackers, can one of you help me with a stupid question? :p
<seb128> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6560412/
<seb128> what's the best way to make cairoSurface() and free_pixmap() work on l52
<seb128> copy those function in private:?
<larsu> free_pixmap should just be forward declared (or defined before the class)
<larsu> and for cairoSurface() I'd simply access the m_surface directly, since that's what the function does anyway
<seb128> larsu, e.g http://paste.ubuntu.com/6560437/ ?
<larsu> yep
<seb128> larsu, that seems to work, thanks
<tjaalton> upgraded to trusty but kbd layout is wrong although the capplet shows it's 'fi', locale is right as well
<tjaalton> seems to be 'us'
<tjaalton> the layout list shows the broken one as 'suomalainen' (translated), adding 'Finnnish (classic)' fixes it
<seb128> tjaalton, seems like an xorg bug :p
<tjaalton> how come?
<seb128> tjaalton, joke aside we didn't change anything there, config/indicator/... since saucy
<seb128> tjaalton, just trying to kick the problem in your direction ;-)
<seb128> I hate keyboards
<tjaalton> sure :)
<seb128> that shouldn't be so complex/buggy of a stack
<tjaalton> works on my wife's session
<seb128> I've no idea what is wrong
<seb128> we didn't change the code
<tjaalton> me neither
<seb128> those are the same packages than in saucy
<seb128> did you upgrade from saucy?
<tjaalton> yes
<seb128> :/
<seb128> I'm half joking when I say it's an xorg bug btw
<seb128> since our side didn't change...
<tjaalton> ours didn't change much either
<seb128> is gnome-settings-daemon working/running?
<tjaalton> and it's working fine for my wife
<tjaalton> er, changing the session seems broken
<tjaalton> my session died when switched over to the other
<tjaalton> hrm, now both layouts work for me as well
<tjaalton> just wondering where the translated entry comes from, since it's not on the list when adding a new one
<tjaalton> anyway, not an issue anymore.. went away
<tjaalton> looks like my xserver crashed on switch, nice
<asac> seb128: ready when you are?
<seb128> asac, I'm coming
<asac> seb128: nice :)
<seb128> ok, I'm out for some errands and lunch outside, back in ~1.5h
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> dbus-python doesn't give you properties in its introspection data
<Laney> Qt's dbus support uses that
<Laney> AFAIK
<xnox> Laney: i find all dbus bindings at various levels of support. e.g. libdbus, dbus gobject/qt/python (upstream), dbus-GIO (c/gir/python), dbus-qt (C++/declarative)
<xnox> Laney: try python GIO/gir, does that give you introspection? or Qt's bindings.
<Laney> I'm using dbusmock, so it's dbus-python all the way
<Laney> patching it in now ;-)
<Laney> I wonder if this is too dirty :-)
<Laney> parse introspection data, find interface node, iterate properties (guessing their types!), patch them in
<desrt> saluton, amikoj
<seb128> desrt, good morning to you ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, Laney, tedg, attente, charles: settings meeting?
<kenvandine> sure
<tedg> Fighting chrome...
<Laney> any noise fro me?
<seb128> Laney, no, seems fine
<Laney> I meant the good kind of noise
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can we get a firefox 26 that builds on all archs in trusty?
<didrocks> seb128: stop being picky! all archs? ;)
<seb128> didrocks, it's not me being picky, it's britney! ;-)
<didrocks> yeah, it's not easy to bribe I heared
<seb128> lol
<seb128> I was wondering who just uploaded accountsservice
<seb128> I need to get used to xnox having a new name
<mlankhorst> haha
<seb128> xnox, your old name was cooler :p
<xnox> seb128: i'm now DJ Ledkov (scratches some vynils)
<xnox> =)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> but come on
<seb128> Dimitri is too easy to type, even me I can do it without typo
<seb128> where I had to go copy paste your name before :p
<seb128> where is the fun!
 * mitya57 looks forward to xnox living in Bulgaria and being called Dimitar
<Sweetshark> oh, wow, someone send a WTFPL2+ license statement to LibreOffice.
<mlankhorst> hah
<mlankhorst> easy to fix
<seb128> Sweetshark, next time you email ubuntu-devel@, please don't CC me
<seb128> seems like people like to reply to all and I get replies to your email in my inbox
<seb128> where I'm reading the list anyway
<Sweetshark> seb128: aye
<seb128> pitti, hey, I would appreciate if you could review https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/tests-mock-upower/+merge/198625, you have more experience than me with those mockings
<chrisccoulson> seb128, re firefox, yeah, someone just needs to upload the new beta ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, new beta? I though 26 was stable, you uploaded to other pockets... what was preventing to dput to trusty as well?
<Laney> pitti: also, related - I noticed that dbusmock properties added with AddProperty always get 'v' from dbus.lowlevel.Message.guess_signature(message) - can you think how to solve this?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i always skip the release, and just go straight to the next beta. 27b1 is out already
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well, if you are busy, having the stable seems like little work and better than having a beta not building stucked in proposed
<Sweetshark> \o\ /o/ \o/
 * Sweetshark has his first set of libreoffice-l10n packages build minimalistically from a separate source pkg.
<Sweetshark> lintian hates me now.
<Sweetshark> well, more than usual.
<qengho> Sweetshark: niiice.
<billq> hello.  i'm having problems with recently upgraded 13.10.  login screen works but after login i get some "system program problem detected" dialogs and none of the menu/status bars come up, just cursor and background.  tried reinstalling lightdm, ubuntu-desktop, and some others.  no help.
<qengho> billq: I'm sorry to hear that. Is it the same if you log in as guest?
<billq> apparently it had something to do with nvidia drivers and X ... installing bumblebee fixed the problem ... but it has been working fine before the upgrade, and gave no indication that there was a driver problem, so i think that should be considered a bug.
<qengho> billq: when the "system problem detected" dialogue, that is the way to report a bug.
 * qengho afk.
 * robert_ancell is counting the days until quantal and raring hit end of life
<xnox> well, raring will be first to go =)
<Fudge> why Raring?
<sarnold> Fudge: the support period for raring, saucy, and other "intermediate" releases was changed to nine months; see e.g. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2013-April/000171.html
<Fudge> ah understood, thank you
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-12-13
<desrt> robert_ancell: gnome-calculator seems not to be building in jhbuild....
<desrt> robert_ancell: presumably because it's taking the stable branch of vala but master of gnome-calculator
<robert_ancell> desrt, I'm not maintaining that anymore
<robert_ancell> desrt, but yeah, I think they're using bleeding edge vala
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> Laney: I think the properties need to be added to the introspection XML for that, which doesn't currently happen (it's not trivial to do, at least when I tried last)
<pitti> Laney: but it's a real issue indeed
<pitti> Laney: some nitpicks in https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/tests-mock-upower/+merge/198625
<didrocks> hey robru, still awake?
<ricotz> Laney, hello :), please take a look at accountsservice which is currently broken while the typelib is installed in the wrong place due the multiarching http://paste.debian.net/plain/70639
<Laney> hey
<Laney> ricotz: can you tell xnox?
<Laney> pitti: I haxed the xml in Introspect() and it works correctly for properties with python types, but breaks when you add them over the dbus interface
<Laney> & will look/address the issues you found, thanks
<pitti> Laney: good morning
<pitti> Laney: thanks
<Laney> 'breaks' → they get 'v'
<pitti> Laney: your upower template update is in sid, waiting for autosync
<Laney> yay
<Laney> oh, assert raises is nice!
<Laney> the 'v' thing is probably due to the signature in AddMethod on the bus
<Laney> guess_method(dbus.String('foo')) gives you 's', which is correct
<pitti> Laney: I don't much like the testtools assertions, they are too verbose for my taste
<pitti> but it seems they are autopilot style
<pitti> Laney: standard unittest is self.assertRaises(FooError, function, arg1, arg2, ...)
<pitti> (just FYI)
<Laney> aha
<Laney> I did look in the autopilot docs for something like that
<pitti> it's testtools
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> got it
<Laney> so, for this 'v' problem, I bet it would go away if we could unpack the variant by one level
<pitti> I don't remember the details any more what was hard about adding dynamic properties to introspection
<Laney> it might have been that dbus-python just doesn't do it?
<seb128> good morning desktops, happy friday!
<Laney> there's some patches that never got committed
<Laney> hey seb128, happy friday to you
<pitti> Laney: it also doesn't do it for methods AFAIR, dbusmock has to do that by itself
<Laney> Yeah, there's something there that I didn't fully understand
<pitti> Laney: but dbusmock knows the signature of methods
<Laney> nod
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> pitti, salut, ça va ?
<pitti> seb128: ça va bien, merci ! j'attends comment utiliser TRIM avec LVM :)
<pitti> err, "j'apprends"
<pitti> seb128: as-tu vu mon nouveau radio ?
<seb128> pitti, oui, j'ai vu ça, original comme calendrier ;-)
<pitti> ssssh -- "ma nouvelle radio"
<pitti> (quoi est feminine dans une radio ???)
<seb128> elle chante bien ?
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> héhé
<pitti> seb128: c'est un bon moyen à souvenier
<pitti> souvenir
<Mirv> didrocks: if you happen to time today, preNEW reviewing lp:properties-cpp would be welcome. no worries if not, I'll ask someone else.
<didrocks> Mirv: I've already other NEWing, but will see if I have some time
<didrocks> as you understood in the hangouts, it's really not the day ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: no problem
<seb128> didrocks, Mirv: I can review properties-cpp
<didrocks> seb128: that will be a big help, thanks!
<seb128> didrocks, yw ;-)
<Mirv> seb128: thanks, great!
<Mirv> it's pretty identical in packaging to process-cpp
<Mirv> meanwhile, back to qt 5.2
<Laney> phew
<Laney> found a weird workaround
<Laney> can haz mocked properties in introspection now
<seb128> nice
<seb128> Mirv, didrocks: I'm not going to be picky about that, but why do we put simple CMakeLists.txt we write under GPL when all the sources in the project are LGPL? would it make sense to use the license (or no license, those are simple build file)
<didrocks> +1 on using the same license (so nothing written preferably)
<Mirv> tvoss: can you answer that ^?
<Mirv> I know the loaned cmake files elsewhere are GPL
<seb128> Mirv, it's weird to have a "library" package not providing an actual lib
 * seb128 wonders wth there ;-)
<tvoss> Mirv, seb128 happy to remove licenses from the build files
<tvoss> seb128, it's header-only, not sure how to name the package
<seb128> tvoss, I guess lib is fine, from the descriptionI was expecting an actual lib/.so ;-)
<tvoss> seb128, sure :) I might adjust that to header-only library
<seb128> tvoss, thanks for the licences, it makes thing easier (if we have GPL sources otherwise we need to update copyright/ship the license, etc)
<seb128> Mirv, tvoss: otherwise package looks fine for NEW
<tvoss> seb128, ack, gimme a few and I will have an MP up
<Mirv> seb128: ok, thanks for these I'll wait for tvoss's MP and continue then
<Mirv> seb128: was it now that you could be also asked to refresh the whitelist of allowed packages to be copied from cu2d to archives? properties-cpp is already in the cu2d-config
<Mirv> we need this again while did_rocks is away
<seb128> Mirv, sure, can do that
<Mirv> great!
<seb128> Mirv, done
<seb128> Mirv, did you try to build the package in a pbuilder/ppa yet?
<Mirv> seb128: yes, built yesterdat https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+sourcepub/3722961/+listing-archive-extra
<seb128> Mirv, great, so I don't need to test that ;-)
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> Laney: ah, so I even had a disabled test case for that already
<Laney> yup
<pitti> Laney: many thanks for working on this! /me reviews
<Laney> np, sorry for the weird workarounds
<Laney> adding support for explicitly specifying the type would probably be decent to be able to avoid the guessing
<pitti> Laney: yeah, but would break the API
<pitti> or we need an AddPropertyType
<pitti> (i. e. new method)
<Laney> yep
<Laney> I suppose one way around the type guessing thing would be to write our own function to do it that works with both dbus.foo and the python types
<pitti> wrt. the branch, this reminds me that we don't have a test case for introspection of properties added in python
<pitti> (this should already work, as you said)
<Laney> with the XML adding thing, yeah
<pitti> Laney: btw, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-dbusmock/0.9.2-1
<pitti> that should unblock your MP?
<pitti> Laney: you should bump the dbusmock dep there
<Laney> oh yes, nice
<Laney> will do
<pitti> Laney: ah right, it can't guess signatures from empty dicts/arrays
<Laney> yeah, something like that, I didn't fully analyse it
<pitti> Laney: why the read-only? in the mock you can change all properties at any time
<Laney> I semi-arbitrarily chose it because it's what your test-case was going to look for. ;-)
<Laney> can fix both to be readwrite instead
<pitti> Laney: can do during merging
<Laney> ok
<pitti> Laney: I change ET → ElementTree already anyway
<Laney> nod
<pitti> (hope it doesn't hurt your feelings :) )
<Laney> nope, that's just a habit of mine
<Laney> I think I picked it up from the docs
<Laney> it amuses me to see autopilot's cursor get stuck on the pointer barrier for a bit
<pitti> Laney: et voilà, d-feet now shows mock properties \o/
<seb128> I wish autopilot tests were not that slow
<seb128> the ~30 basic tests from u-s-s take already like 3 minutes
<Laney> I'm sure it's not necessary to close and open the settings each time
<seb128> which would be alright if running those was not blocking your computer
<pitti> <jedi wave>use autopilot-sandbox-run --xephyr
<seb128> learning every day ;-)
<seb128> pitti, thanks for the trick, I didn't know that exists
 * seb128 tries
<pitti> by default it uses xvfb, which is nice for automatic tests during build etc.
<Laney> oh neat, it does work
<pitti> but with Xephyr you can see what's going on, but it's more isolated
<Laney> ah, just needed to merge trunk for the hotplugging test
<Laney> nice when things work
<pitti> Laney: merged; how soon do you need this in trusty?
<seb128> pitti, thanks for the trick, that's very useful ;-)
<Laney> pitti: Well, I'm writing some tests which use it right now, but I don't necessarily have to get them in right away
<Laney> thanks for merging :-)
<Laney> it means that you can write tests which use QDbusInterface::property against dbusmocked interfaces
<pitti> Laney: ok, let me know when you need  this uploaded; I'm working on some ofono template ATM
<Laney> oh, yeah, I forgot - timedated templates coming up :P
<Laney> so whenever you have a suitable batch of stuff
<pitti> Laney: I just don't want to over-do the Debian uploads, and I like landing them in testing
<pitti> urgency=medium helps a lot with that, though
<Laney> sure, 5 days is fine
<Laney> indeed, medium-by-default is quite nice
<Laney> I actually forgot until I checked the pts
<pitti> Laney: approved; can't top-approve, though
<Laney> woot, thanks
<Laney> seb128 can do that
<seb128> Laney, pitti: done
<Laney> merci
<seb128> de rien ;-)
<seb128> dpm, pitti: do you know how to debug/figure out why launchpad didn't import an updated template from a build?
<pitti> I'm sorry, no
<seb128> pitti, is the pot supposed to be collected on the buildds in the translations tarball?
<seb128> same as the .po for langpacks ?
<seb128> or is that a different process?
<pitti> seb128: yes, it is; if the .pot is not built during packge build, it can't be imported
<seb128> pitti, it's gtk+3.0 in that case and the pot is shipped with the source
<seb128> yet https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/gtk+3.0/+imports doesn't have the upload from this week
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/159463876/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.gtk%2B3.0_3.10.6-0ubuntu2_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<seb128> pkgstriptranslations: no translation files, not creating tarball
<seb128> ok
<seb128> hum, no, wrong line
<seb128> pkgstriptranslations: preparing translation tarball gtk+3.0_3.10.6-0ubuntu2_i386_translations.tar.gz...dpkg-distaddfile: warning: File::FcntlLock not available; using flock which is not NFS-safe
<seb128> done
<seb128> Publishing chroot-autobuild/build/buildd/gtk+3.0_3.10.6-0ubuntu2_i386_translations.tar.gz for rosetta.
<seb128> so it seems that worked
<seb128> but it doesn't tell us the content
<seb128> pitti, do you know if I can download that file somewhere?
<pitti> oh, it's not linked from soyuz?
<pitti> hang on
<seb128> oh, maybe, let me check
<pitti> ah, seems not
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/3.10.6-0ubuntu2/+build/5323322 doesn't have it at least
<pitti> >>> trusty = lp.distributions['ubuntu'].getSeries(name_or_version='trusty')
<pitti> >>> list(trusty.getPackageUploads(custom_type='raw-translations-static', name='gtk+3.0'))
<pitti> []
<pitti> hmm
<pitti> seb128: ah sorry, -static is for doc builds
<seb128> that would explain it
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> dbusmock> can I use AddProperty to add properties whose values change?
<Laney> e.g. timedated's Timezone property being updated by SetTimezone
<pitti> Laney: yes, you can change any property at any time
<Laney> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6566928/ what am I missing?
<pitti> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6566929/
<pitti> Laney: looks fine to me, what is wrong with that?
<seb128> pitti, that has the pot :/
<Laney> I just get the default back
<seb128> pitti, thanks for the help, I pinged wgrant on #ubuntu-devel, seems like it could be a lp bug...
<pitti> Laney: oh, of course
<pitti> Laney: yes, mock.timezone isn't automagically considered the property value
<pitti> Laney: i. e. AddProperty() doesn't do some kind of reference to it,it just takes the current value
<pitti> Laney: so what you want to do in e. g. SetTimezone is self.Set()
<Laney> ah, yeah, that's what I was after
<Laney> yep, that works - thanks!
<Laney> muhahaha, timedatectl believes my lies
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> Laney: nice :)
<seb128> pitti's tools are made of awesome ;-)
<pitti> Laney: that's in fact the very tool you should use for the tests for that
<Laney> yeah I was copying the logind tests
<pitti> Laney: similarly, I use loginctl, upower, nm-cli etc.
<pitti> right
<Laney> next question will be if there's a way to mock changing the time
<Laney> guess this one will be a bit more tricky
<pitti> Laney: with timedatectl?
<pitti> isn't that the very same?
<pitti> Laney: you mean because tools don't usually ask timedatectl for the time, they just use it to set it?
<Laney> Right, they use whatever time.h function or equivalent
<pitti> LD_PRELOAD FTW :)
<Laney> :-)
<pitti> Laney: actually, apt-get install faketime
<dpm> seb128, I'm not sure I can add more to that. When we used to have problems with imports, we generally checked first if the translations tarball contained the .pot locally https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Internationalisation/RecipeVerifyingTranslationUploads and then looked at the imports queue for the package if it did. If it's an LP bug, then yes, wgrant is the one who could help :/
<Laney> ooh
<desrt> happy troll^Wfriday!
<Laney> I've not heard of faketime, exciting
<seb128> dpm, thanks, see #ubuntu-devel
<Laney> guess that will be useful
<seb128> desrt, hey, happy friday!
<pitti> Laney: similar hack as fake{root,chroot}
<Laney> hey desrt
<pitti> Laney: I've seen it being used in some tests
<dpm> seb128, yeah, looking at the imports queue now
<pitti> yo desrt, are you a paraskavedekatriaphobia ?
<desrt> Laney: you think we're going to have packages in debian that allow you to pretend to be root and allow you to pretend to be fsync()ing but not allow you to lie to your programs about the time? :)
<Laney> I hope it supports setting too
<seb128> dpm, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/gtk+3.0/+imports you mean?
<Laney> haha
<seb128> dpm, it's also weird that this url doesn't like any of the po files for those uploads
<Laney> how deep do the lies go?
<desrt> pitti: you'll have to excuse me... i'm having difficulty parsing that on account of not being german
<pitti> Laney: I think so far umockdev is the culmination :)
<desrt> oh!  today is friday the 13th!
<pitti> desrt: it's supposedly latinscienglish
<Laney> laney@iota> fakeconsciousness am_i_alive && echo $?
<Laney> 0
<pitti> desrt: got it from http://owad.de/check.php4?id=3429&choice=5&sid=1371626 :)
<desrt> pitti: but it's massively long and compound-wordy
 * desrt was having difficulty determining the word boundries
<pitti> like everyone else in the world
<seb128> nice
<seb128> gvfs upstream merged our/Debian changes to use a private library for backends rather than static linking in each binary
<seb128> one less patch there ;-)
<Laney> nice
<pitti> niice!
<seb128> seems there is a new maintainer as well
<pitti> that always has been an icky one
<seb128> quite some good work/bug fixes getting in
<seb128> good for the LTS
<seb128> he also improve the sftp copy performance by copying what openssh is doing
<seb128> they have performance close from the command line with the new version
<seb128> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gvfs/commit/?id=7890d2801a7f3998b336452fadc8ad0d01d06e60
<pitti> sweeet
<attente> is there an issue with fonts in plymouth recently? i only get rectangles for glyphs
<seb128> attente, hey, somebody on #ubuntu-unity is pointed out what looks like a bug in u-g-m, http://sourceforge.net/p/geany/bugs/1013/
<seb128> attente, is that known?
<seb128> attente, basically eating "_" in menus (you can reproduce by opening an image in inkscape which has a "_" in its name)
<seb128> attente, @plymouth: not that I know/have noticed, maybe a font issue? did you change you local/install-uninstall fonts?
<attente> seb128, didn't notice that problem, sounds easy to fix
<attente> haven't done anything special with the fonts, but plymouth changed dependencies from ttf-dejavu-core to fonts-dejavu-core
<seb128> attente, I'm trying to get him to file a bug
<seb128> attente, you might want to ask on #ubuntu-devel, slangasek&co might know better
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0 doesn't have any similar reports
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> new glib made libdbusmenu gtk2 tests unhappy
<seb128> oh, another g_source_remove() fun
<Laney> that change!
<seb128> tedg, we need somebody to take https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdbusmenu/+bug/1260779 I guess, would that be you?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1260779 in libdbusmenu (Ubuntu) "Test issues in trusty (g_source_remove invalid use warnings), fails to build" [Undecided,New]
<tedg> Uhm, sure.
<seb128> tedg, thanks
<tedg> We need to stop upgrading glib :-)
<seb128> haha
<seb128> attente, btw, did you get the osk to work on new versions? any news about enabling back those options Bill listed in his email?
<attente> seb128, sorry, i'll get to it today
<seb128> attente, no worry, I was mostly wondering if you tried again the osk/if your issues were resolved
<seb128> attente, I've tried to make sense of the modifier-tweaks compiz merge request, but I don't have the motivation to read all the comments ... is MCReturn blocking stuff because he wants to fix the gsettings integration mess and ccsm and settings all together?
<seb128> attente, or is there a practical issue with the changes?
<attente> seb128, it's a lot of yak shaving, but there is one concern which i think is legitable
<attente> *legitimate
<westfale> 70
<seb128> attente, I just commented asked him to not block fixes on "we need to fix the world or we don't land anything"
<seb128> attente, which one?
<attente> that we can't currently do something like "right control and left shift"
<seb128> why not?
<attente> because the merge only considers something like left shift with a control modifier pressed
<attente> we need to consider extra state if we want to handle that case
<attente> and we need to converge on a format for writing out such a shortcut
<attente> because shortcuts currently only allow at most one keysym
<seb128> ok
<attente> i only wrote that MP with the intention of fixing the <Modifier>Mod_KeySym case
<seb128> well, it seems like extra cases to handle later
<attente> yeah
<seb128> but the current changes should be an improvement and not create any new issue
<seb128> so I think we should still get that in ;-)
<seb128> anyway I commented on there saying that
<seb128> let's see how it goes
<attente> seb128, thanks :)
<seb128> don't worry too much about it
<seb128> if he's unreasonable, just put that on the side after holidays
<attente> seb128, i'm trying to figure out a way to get it to work without that MP
<seb128> ok...
<seb128> well, don't spend too much efforts on finding workaround
<seb128> if you think that mp is the right think, let's just convince him
<attente> ok
<attente> i don't want to antagonize him though because we will need more changes soon
<seb128> right
<seb128> let's be civilized but try to have him to agree than fixing one issue is better than fixing none
<seb128> even if the fix is not perfect, we can iterate ;-)
<attente> btw, did you see his comment about integrating ccsm into g-c-c/u-c-c?
<seb128> yeah, that doesn't seem something we want to do
<seb128> but I don't want an argument over it
<seb128> just tell him to open a wishlist bug about it and that we would need to get design input
<Laney> ok, off now
<Laney> happy weekend and holidays if you're starting them now!
<seb128> Laney, thanks, have a good w.e, good luck for next week! you can always drop me emails if there are issue, I might read a few next week (still not to book travel for the desktop week at least)
<kenvandine> seb128, i'm heading out to lunch, in case i miss you... have a great holiday!
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks, you too!
<kenvandine> the sad part of this time of year... people go offline for too long :)
<kenvandine> seb128, you'll be missed :)
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm going to miss you guys as well
<seb128> it's good that there is a week off for everyone in the middle
<kenvandine> Laney, give me a shout if i don't respond quick enough to your merge proposals :)
<seb128> I would really feel like out of the loop otherwise
<kenvandine> seb128, indeed
 * kenvandine waves, bbiab
<seb128> bye!
<Laney> oh crap, I forgot to review attente's one
<Laney> SORRY!
<attente> ?
<Laney> was going to look at the language mp
<attente> oh, no worries Laney
<attente> it can wait till next week
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-12-15
<tjaalton> so brasero can't even write .wav's.. bug 1200876
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1200876 in brasero (Ubuntu) "Brasero Hangs at Normalizing Tracks when burning audio CD comprising of Mp3 and Ogg files" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1200876
<tjaalton> what other burner is there to try?
<tjaalton> cdrdao then
<ochosi> robert_ancell: quick question, does lightdm treat hibernate and suspend the same way now that ubuntu doesn't really "promote" hibernating anymore?
<robert_ancell> ochosi, no, they are still both provided. It's up the UI to decide if it shows hibernate
<ochosi> robert_ancell: ok, thanks!
<robert_ancell> ochosi, Ubuntu can still hibernate, it's just not shown in Unity
<ochosi> robert_ancell: right, good to know. i got some users reporting bugs about coming back from hibernate (with light-locker locking the session) and the greeter not showing/receiving the lock-hint
<ochosi> so if in lightdm it's still all the same, i guess i gotta look somewhere/how else
<robert_ancell> ochosi, hmm
<robert_ancell> that one might be tricky - I think that upower is going to lock the session via logind/consolekit
<robert_ancell> I'm not sure if LightDM is aware that it was due to suspend/hibernate
<robert_ancell> but suspend does set the hint?
<ochosi> hmm
<ochosi> well here it does anyway
<ochosi> i can't reproduce the problem yet
<robert_ancell> should be the same logic somewhere
<ochosi> suspending on saucy works perfectly
<brainwash> so if I use light-locker to automatically lock the screen/session on suspend/hibernate, lightdm will return "(null)" for the lock_hint
<brainwash> in all other cases it seems to work properly
<ochosi> brainwash: what systems were you using again for what exactly?
<ochosi> robert_ancell: that's what i was talking about ^
<brainwash> tested with suspend on a saucy system and with hibernate on a trusty system
<brainwash> light-locker only blanks the screen before entering the suspend state, after resuming the system it switches to vt8 and the gtk greeter will be displayed
<brainwash> not sure why it fails to set lock_hint
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-12-08
<pitti> Good morning
<larsu> hi pitti!
<darkxst> hey pitti, larsu
 * pitti waves from South Africa, hello!
<larsu> morning darkxst
<larsu> pitti: oh, nice!
<darkxst> larsu, any thoughts on this comment? https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/gnome-system-monitor/titlebar/+merge/243576/comments/601288
<darkxst> pitti, hopefully you getting more sun, than we are, got very soaked riding over the weekend ;(
<pitti> darkxst: plenty here :)
<Noskcaj> darkxst, rain is very good for AU. 2 years since we've had proper rain
<Noskcaj> Although i guess you had reasons to complain, since you had a weekend planned
<darkxst> Noskcaj, we have probably had a lot more rain down here than up your way this year!
<Noskcaj> lucky
<larsu> darkxst: light-themes already style .header-bar and .titlebar
<larsu> darkxst: we use it to distinguish between actual title bars and header-bars as primary toolbars
<larsu> which is probably a bit wrong, but was a nice heuristic for most apps so far
<darkxst> larsu, g-s-m does not get the header-bar styling it seems, it has rounded corners on the widget for example
<larsu> darkxst: unset .titlebar, then
<darkxst> its header_bar widget has class titlebar, not class header_bar
<darkxst> and its not the only app like that either
<larsu> right. When you add a patch that hows traditional title bars, you need to s/titlebar/header-bar
<larsu> we need some way to differentiate proper headerbars from headerbars-as-toolbars in the theme
<darkxst> larsu, obviously can't do that in gtkbuilder file, but guess can use gtk_style_conext_add/remove_class?
<larsu> darkxst: you can add classes in the builder file as well: <style> <class name="header-bar" /> </style>
<larsu> (I think that's the syntax...
<larsu> )
<larsu> ) you can't remove them though...
<didrocks> morning
<larsu> hi didrocks!
<didrocks> hey larsu :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<darkxst> larsu, also my g-s-m patch was upstreamed, but doubt they would take a hack that is specific to the ubuntu themes
<larsu> darkxst: sure? I think it's reasonable to say that a toolbar should not have .titlebar set...
<darkxst> larsu, I meant by hacking the UI file, which can't now which DE is running?
<larsu> darkxst: right
<darkxst> larsu, seb128 https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=741236 that should work better
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 741236 in general "Don't set "titlebar" class when using headerbar widget as a toolbar" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<larsu> darkxst: commented
<seb128> darkxst, the bg issue is not only on the headerbar
<darkxst> seb128, where? I'm not seeing any background issues under unity
<seb128> in the resources tab
<seb128> you can see through the graphs
<darkxst> seb128, not here, but I do have many more 3.14 components than the archives
<seb128> do you use overlay-scrollbars?
 * larsu walks backwards silently
<seb128> the magical words?
<didrocks> larsu: run, run, and don't look back :)
 * larsu runs, runs, and doesn't look back
<seb128> ...
<seb128> joke aside is that an o-s issue?
<seb128> is anyone else seeing it?
<larsu> very likely, but I haven't tested yet
<seb128> k
<seb128> let me know if/when you doi
<larsu> okay
<willcooke> mornign all
<seb128> hey willcooke
<larsu> morning!
<mlankhorst> good morning
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> mlankhorst, heyhey!  My U8 machine is b0rked.  Seems to be a libmir mismatch :(  I'll have to wait for them to fix it before I can play :D
<mlankhorst> probably :P
<Laney> hello!
<larsu> morning Laney!
<larsu> and willcooke, mlankhorst
<willcooke> hey Laney larsu
<mlankhorst> hey
<Laney> what's happening
<larsu> nothing got done last week. We missed you
<willcooke> same
<Laney> ah well that was to be expected
<Laney> at least you are still alive
<didrocks> morning Laney :)
<seb128> hey Laney, wb
<seb128> had a good week?
<Laney> hey didrocks seb128
<Laney> good yes, wouldn't say it was relaxing though ;-)
<larsu> ha, how's the place coming along?
<Laney> couple of rooms are painted now
<Laney> some furniture is in place, some more coming today
<Laney> need to get a man around to make a concrete base which i can put a bike shed on
<Laney> bringing them inside is lame
<Laney> nothing seems to have particularly broken from lp mail :-)
<larsu> neat
<mlankhorst> willcooke: oh looks unity-system-compositor and qtmir had an update, probably why it borked
<willcooke> mlankhorst, it was moaning about:
<willcooke> /usr/sbin/unity-system-compositor: relocation error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libmirplatform.so.4: symbol _ZN3mir7logging3logENS0_8SeverityERKSs, version MIR_COMMON_3 not defined in file libmircommon.so.3 with link time reference
<willcooke> s/was/is
<mlankhorst> apt-cache policy unity-system-compositor
<willcooke> unity-system-compositor:
<willcooke>   Installed: 0.0.5+15.04.20141204-0ubuntu1
<willcooke>   Candidate: 0.0.5+15.04.20141204-0ubuntu1
<willcooke>   Version table:
<willcooke>  *** 0.0.5+15.04.20141204-0ubuntu1 0
<willcooke>         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid/universe amd64 Packages
<willcooke>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<willcooke>      0.0.5+15.04.20141124-0ubuntu2 0
<willcooke>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/mlankhorst/ppa/ubuntu/ vivid/main amd64 Packages
<mlankhorst> yeah figures
<willcooke> oki
<mlankhorst> just downgrade or wait a bit while I upload new usc and qtmir
 * willcooke can wait
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> thanks mlankhorst
<darkxst> seb128, no I don't use overlay-scrollbars, they break things ;)
<seb128> darkxst, k, well try if you get the bg issue with those
<seb128> doesn't happen without them it seems
<darkxst> seb128, I will try, but thats probably not something I can fix
<seb128> k, fair enough
<seb128> still a blocker to update the application
<seb128> the issue is not happening with the old g-s-m version
<mlankhorst> willcooke: ok I've tried, but touch is not going to be handled particularly well right now until mir hasbeen reworked
<willcooke> mlankhorst, sorry, what have you been trying?
<mlankhorst> getting input to work inside unity8
<willcooke> ahh
<willcooke> kk
<willcooke> mlankhorst, is it worse than on the desktop?
<mlankhorst> I just don't have the information I need right now to create a touch device as needed
<willcooke> mlankhorst, ack
<willcooke> mlankhorst, did you try to get xmir working on a phone device at all?
<mlankhorst> haven't tried yet
<willcooke> kk
<mlankhorst> I'll try updating when I've finished rebuilding unity-system-compositor, qtmir, and xorg-server for armhf :P
<mzanetti> hey. so as we didn't really got to a conclusion last week on how to do this, I've filed a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1400312
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1400312 in unity8-desktop-session (Ubuntu) "On desktop, windowed mode should be the default" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> if anyone has some thoughts, please add them to that bug
<willcooke> thanks mzanetti.  bregma - FYI ^^
<bregma> willcooke, mlankhorst, I believe bschaefer got XMir working on the phone, after a fashion
<mlankhorst> ok
<bregma> dunno what kind of fashion, not the cnv kind yet
<mlankhorst> well I've rebuilt all packages that were out of date
<bregma> *vnc*
<bregma> yeah, I think there were libs missing that were required to do anything useful, but we'll have to wait for him to appear on the aether to ask
<mlankhorst> libprotobuf iirc
<mlankhorst> I'll try it
<mlankhorst> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/armhf/libprotobuf9/2.6.1-1
<mlankhorst> oh, also needs libepoxy
 * didrocks has a working prototype for xfailsafe under systemd \o/
<didrocks> spent some time because the lightdm binary behaves differently if renamed (like in a .real) or put in another directory…
<didrocks> popey: #troll ;)
<xnox> didrocks: you are using OnFailure= & OnFailureJobMode= right?
<didrocks> xnox: yeah ;)
<xnox> didrocks: cool =) l33t =)
 * didrocks ^5s xnox ;)
<desrt> g' morning, kids
 * xnox has an urge to install mirc and use scripts to start a auto-kick/ban war with didrocks
<didrocks> good morning desrt, good week-end?
<didrocks> xnox: ahah, last time I did use mirc was end of 2000/early 2001, don't force me to dive again in my old scripts :)
<xnox> most importantly I had colors support enabled, no life without bling
<didrocks> yummy flashy green :)
 * popey hugs didrocks 
 * didrocks hugs popey back
<seb128> hey desrt, happy monday
<cyphermox> good morning!
<seb128> hey cyphermox, how are you?
<cyphermox> good, you?
<seb128> good as well, thanks!
<seb128> cyphermox, what are you working on nowadays? n-m? bluetooth? other?
<cyphermox> wpa
<cyphermox> I'm doing the low-level changes needed so that we get hotspot to work
<cyphermox> making sure there is some way to push the buttons needed to bring it up before someone can do the UI part
<seb128> cool ;-)
<cyphermox> but more recently than that I was getting my ears destroyed by pulse or rhythmbox messing with volume levels when song changes
<cyphermox> ouch ;)
<seb128> ouch indeed :/
<mlankhorst> hm I broke it
<Laney> does anyone get hash sum mismatch quite often now?
<Laney> when apt-get updating
<Laney> Started a few weeks ago for me
<mlankhorst> I used to get it sporadically at least
<mlankhorst> don't have it on vivid right now
<Laney> seems to be on Translation-en most of the time
<seb128> Laney, are those error displayed in update-manager? didn't notice anything but it might be that the graphical ui doesn't warn about those
<Laney> don't know
<seb128> (that's what I use for doing my updates)
<Laney> for me sbuild does an update every time and I see it quite a lot then
<Laney> just saw https://launchpadlibrarian.net/192106527/buildlog_ubuntu_trusty_amd64_ubuntu-gnome_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz which reminded me
<seb128> would be nice if "restart" would do "systemctl restart" when you run systemd init, rather than throwing a dbus error because it fails to contact upstart
<cyphermox> haha yeah :)
<cyphermox> muscle memory is a pain here
<seb128> it's also easier to type "restart" than "systemctl restart"
<seb128> we should make "restart" a wrapper
<Laney> wtf
<Laney> did the system-settings timezone selector break?
<seb128> Laney, touch or desktop?
<Laney> trying on my desktop
<Laney> after I just saw bug #1400353
<ubot5`> bug 1400353 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Timezone label does not show the correct info" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1400353
<seb128> u-s-s or u-c-c ?
<Laney> uss
<seb128> u-s-s I guess
 * seb128 tries
<Laney> it doesn't go back after I select something
<seb128> yeah, I can confirm that
<Laney> I think it's not getting the changed signal
<Laney> TIMEDATEDDDDDDDDDD
<seb128> you think it's a systemd issue?
<Laney> dunno
<Laney> that's supposed to happen on the propertychanged signal though
<Laney> lemme monitor this
<Laney> does it work on phone still?
<seb128> on rtm yes
<seb128> I don't have a vivid device
<Laney> huh
<Laney> some of the properties have EmitsChangedSignal but not timezone
<Laney> that's EmitsChangedSignal("false") though
<Laney> indeed I see the signal
<Laney> maybe this is in the u-s-s part then ;-)
<seb128> weird, I don't think that backend changed at all in vivid
<Laney> ah
<Laney> I think I see
<seb128> nice
<willcooke> qengho, heyho!  When I hover over a link in Chromium I dont see the full URL show up at the bottom of the screen.  Has it been that way for a while?
<qengho> willcooke: Yes, ages.
 * willcooke no like
<qengho> Oh, wait, you *don't* see i?
<willcooke> ;)
<willcooke> yeah, dont see it
<willcooke> Googling to look for a fix...
<qengho> willcooke: you should see that. Could be a scaling problem, if you have the display-density ratio set not to 1.
<willcooke> erm, I don't know what that is, so I'm gonna say no
<willcooke> "status bubble" seems to be the thing
<qengho> willcooke: $ dconf read /com/ubuntu/user-interface/scale-factor   # is your display "8"?
<willcooke> yeah, all 8s
 * qengho boggles.
<willcooke> I wonder if its an extension
 * willcooke tests a theory
<willcooke> yarp
<willcooke> qengho, works fine in incognito mode
<qengho> Weeeird.
<willcooke> seems to be just my "home" profile which is doing it
<qengho> willcooke: I can reproduce on one computer.
<willcooke> qengho, Hrm - I got it working again very quickly by disabling all my extensions, but now it's broken again
<willcooke> qengho, odd.  If I open a new *window* it works again
<willcooke> new tab in old window, broken
<willcooke> ?!?!
<willcooke> I'll killall Chromiums later on and see if that fixes it.
<mlankhorst> willcooke: ok it seems to work now with the vivid-proposed branch :P
<willcooke> mlankhorst, woot!
<qengho> willcooke: will you file a bug report, please? I'll add it to my to-do list.
<willcooke> qengho, sure thing.  I'll double check it's not just me, and then I'll open one
<seb128> didrocks, pitti, hey, is that known that applications fail to start under unity8 desktop-next when using systemd as init, seems that unity8-dash calls to cgmanager and that is not working as it should
<didrocks> seb128: that wasn't tested as far as I know and really worth a bug, please!
 * didrocks wonders for how long xdiagnose is broken btw
<didrocks> I would say 2011, since we switched to lightdm
<seb128> didrocks, pitti, other issue, is that know that the keyboard layout is wrong on vts using systemd
<seb128> I just noticed it's back to azerty when booting with upstart
<seb128> I assumed my config was buggy on that test machine
<didrocks> seb128: I know it, didn't log a bug for it yet, just need to find some time to dig in why
<seb128> k
<didrocks> seb128: not your config, having it as well :p
<seb128> opening a bug there as well then
<didrocks> thanks
<seb128> didrocks, pitti, bug 1400393 and bug 1400394
<ubot5`> bug 1400393 in systemd (Ubuntu) "wrong keyboard layout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1400393
<ubot5`> bug 1400394 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Unity8 fails to start applications under systemd init (cgmanager issue?)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1400394
<Laney> oh, systemd bugs time?
<Laney> laney@iota> gdbus call --system --dest org.freedesktop.timedate1 --object-path /org/freedesktop/timedate1 --method org.freedesktop.timedate1.SetNTP true false
<Laney> Error: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileNotFound: Unknown unit: systemd-timesyncd.service
<didrocks> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> Laney, indeed!
<didrocks> mlankhorst: you told me to not break xdiagnose, but it never worked (maybe for some years) :p
<didrocks> mlankhorst: did you try it recently?
<seb128> desrt, larsu, Laney, it's fine to have a gsettings override for a schemas which is not installed, right?
<desrt> yes
<seb128> thanks for confirming
<desrt> hmm.  maybe.
<desrt> you'll get an error message, but it's not fatal
<desrt> oh wait.  that's for missing keys
<mlankhorst> didrocks: not really
<desrt> for missing schemas you're totally fine
<desrt> even has a comment:
<desrt>   /* Having the schema not be installed is expected to be a
<desrt>    * common case.  Don't even emit an error message about
<desrt>    * that.
<seb128> great
<seb128> I confirmed it doesn't throw errors/warnings
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<didrocks> mlankhorst: yeah clearly broken since we switched to lightdm. I'll try to have the minimal patch to make it work again on upstart and systemd
<didrocks> mlankhorst: but not prettifying this so much as it will probably change with mir
<didrocks> (at least, under systemd, it will support all dms, not just gdm)
<seb128> cyphermox, btw, saw my comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/ubuntu-system-settings/unbreak-hid/+merge/243592 ?
<seb128> larsu, how is the gtk update going? I would like to land that this week if we can, before people start being in holidays, etc
<larsu> seb128: writing a commit message for the large-icons-in-menus problem
<seb128> some other teams, like the GNOME remix one, could probably use the newer version being in the archive before january
<seb128> larsu, excellent ;-)
<larsu> seb128: unity will have to be updated as well (for the gvim problem)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> it means gtk changed in an incompatible way that is going to force random clients to change their code to go back to have results similar to what they had before?
<larsu> to be fair, it wasn't acting according to the xdg spec before
<larsu> now it is...
<larsu> we _could_ of course patch it
<seb128> yeah
<larsu> desrt: what's your opinion on this btw? ^
<seb128> non spec compliant behaviour are unfortunate
<seb128> it doesn't mean we want to make incompatible changes to fix those
<seb128> can we easily revert a commit to go back to the old behaviour if needed?
<seb128> oh and more important question
<seb128> is there a way to write code that work on old&new gtk the same way?
<larsu> no, but going to something that should be 99% of the old behavior is a one line patch
<seb128> or is the fix to use a new api/flag that is only in > 3.12?
<larsu> (which I proposed but was rejected, since it isn't according to the spec)
<larsu> seb128: it will work for both
<seb128> ok
<larsu> basically you need to explicitely say "I want this icon in that size, regardless of what the theme has"
<seb128> I think my vote is to land without revert and see how much issue we get back through report
<seb128> similar to the labels wrapping
<larsu> "scale it and make it look shitty if needed"
 * larsu nods
<seb128> if it turns out we think we are not going to fix enough code this cycle we can do the non-spec-compliant change for another cycle
<seb128> wdyt?
<desrt> larsu: sorry.. not following close enough to have an opinion at the moment
<larsu> desrt: gtkicontheme doesn't scale icons anymore if the theme doesn't have icons in the right size. Here's a fix for gtkmodelmenuitem if you have time for a review: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=741259
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 741259 in .General "gtkmodelmenuitem: force icon scaling" [Normal,New]
<desrt> you mean like if a theme installs a 64x64 icon in the 22x22 folder?
<larsu> no
<desrt> i can't review this patch
<larsu> more like if a theme has the icon, but not in the size you requested it in
<desrt> beyond saying that i'm pretty sure it's not faithful to the old behaviour
<larsu> how do you mean?
<desrt> this patch seems to be nicer than the old behaviour
<larsu> the old behavior is totally broken right now
<desrt> specifically it seems to care about picking the right icon for the current font size
<desrt> rather than (more or less) hardcoding "this is the size of icons in menus"
<larsu> right, that's the best metric I could think of
<larsu> and will make mpt happy
<desrt> <- this is my unhappy face
<larsu> desrt: well, I could put set_pixel_size(16)  if that makes you happier
<desrt> problem is that you still ask for ICON_SIZE_MENU
<larsu> I thought I might as well react to font size changes now that I'm at it
<desrt> so you could end up getting a 16x16 and scaling it up to 18x18
<larsu> right, that's the plan
<desrt> on second thought, i will review this :p
<larsu> let's talk in #gtk about it, mclasen did the icon change
<larsu> and he'll surely have an opinion as wel
<mpt> You realize you won’t escape from me by going to #gtk+, right
<larsu> I know you're in there as well
<larsu> but I don't think you'll be interested apart from "icons in menus will now be scaled to the font size"
<larsu> (also when the font size changes)
<larsu> mpt: you're welcome to follow the dicsussion, of course ;)
<mpt> That’s good as far as it goes, but I’m not sure you should be scaling 16*16 up to 18*18 :->
<larsu> but show the small icon instead?
<larsu> what would be the threshold at which we start scaling then?
<mpt> Well, hmm, I guess when you’re laying out a particular item you don’t know the size of all the resources used in all the other items, do you
<larsu> nope
<larsu> well, they're all the same actually
<mpt> I was thinking, if an icon is “close enough” to ICON_SIZE_MENU, scaling it a small amount would be worse than it being slightly too small … But it being slightly smaller than icons in adjacent menu items would be even worse
<larsu> right
<mpt> ok
<larsu> good themes could specify that you can only use .pngs when the size is exactly right
<larsu> and use scalable for the in-between cases
<larsu> which is slower and doesn't look as good, but probably better than scaling a png
<mpt> So, two things irritate me about menu icon sizes: (A) when they make menu items very slightly taller than normal, so the menu looks slightly wrong but it’s hard to tell why, and (B) when an icon in the menu title is a different size from the same icon in a menu item (e.g. the keyboard menu)
<larsu> my approach should fix (A), and we can only solve (B) by making icons in the panel smaller
<larsu> or the menu items larger, but we'd need to do that everwhere
<mpt> A little bit of both, I think
<mpt> but yay for (A) :-)
<larsu> mpt: what do you mean by that?
<larsu> wouldn't we need to redraw icons in some in-between size, then?
<larsu> I think the panel uses exactly one size larger than the menu items
<larsu> seb128: can we wait until upstream acks this patch? This is the second approach I'm trying (after lengthy discussion) and I'd prefer it if we backported the solution that we will eventually take
<mpt> larsu, as in for the keyboard menu, the title icon looks ~2px too tall while the menu item icons look ~2px too short
<seb128> larsu, yes, I would like to upload gtk this week, but there is no hurry
<seb128> larsu, we can wait a few days
<Laney> is there a new branch?
<larsu> seb128: ok, I'll try to hurry it
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<seb128> Laney, new branch of?
<larsu> Laney: no, just the theme fixes and an size-menu-icons-correctly patch
<seb128> Laney, there was no change on gtk since you uploaded, only theme work
<larsu> Laney: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=741259
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 741259 in .General "gtkmodelmenuitem: force icon scaling" [Normal,New]
<Laney> ok
<seb128> Laney, but having ubuntu-themes in the ppa might be a good idea
<Laney> ya, where's that then?
<larsu> mpt: indeed. and that one does show signs of (A)
<mlankhorst> looks like ubuntu-desktop barely fits inside the phone :P
<seb128> Laney, the theme work? https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ubuntu-themes/gtk-314
<Laney> ok
<Laney> I'll do that tomorrow
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> see you!
<didrocks> phew, failsafe xorg mostly fixed and working with systemd!
<didrocks> (I guess it will make it working back with upstart as well)
<didrocks> see you tomorrow guys
<Noskcaj> seb128, g-s-m should be fixed now
<seb128> Noskcaj, including the fact that the graphs have no bg when using with unity/overlay-scrollbars?
<Noskcaj> should be
<robert_ancell> willcooke, ready when you are
<willcooke> hey robert_ancell
<cyphermox> seb128: ok, I responded
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<seb128> Noskcaj, that change is not going to be enough, it's just about the headerbar where it's the page bg which is not displayed
<seb128> likely an interaction with the theme or the scrollbars issue
<Noskcaj> darkxst, ^
<willcooke> gnight all
<darkxst> Noskcaj, that is probably not something I can fix
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> g-s-m was ported to GtkStack, so could be a theme issue related to that I guess
<larsu> who packages gvim? Looks like fedora has one with proper icons: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=741259#c7
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 741259 in .General "gtkmodelmenuitem: force icon scaling" [Normal,New]
<seb128> larsu, Debian, https://packages.qa.debian.org/v/vim/news/20141201T013401Z.html should fix it
<seb128> larsu, but again, that's a specific case, the fix is not to patch gvim, it's only one software
<larsu> seb128: ya, just saying
<seb128> larsu, the fix from Debian is http://anonscm.debian.org/hg/pkg-vim/vim/rev/ed3311f256dc
<seb128> I'm going to have a look tomorrow
<seb128> need to go
<seb128> see you tomorrow
<larsu> see you!
<desrt> seb128: good night!
<darkxst> larsu, any idea why overlay scrollbars would make background transparent when switching tabs with GtkStack (in g-s-m)?
<darkxst> it does not even draw any overlay scrollbars
<darkxst> and the background is drawn correctly at startup
<larsu> darkxst: yes, we've had these problems for a while. overlay-scrollbars hacks the scrolled windows (and those of the scrollbar) to be a native, and gtk doesn't properly inherit style classes across those
<larsu> which means you get the default background for them, which is transparent
<larsu> we fixed those by explicitely setting a background for the widgets that might be scrolled
<larsu> the real fix will be to get rid of o-s, or switch to the ones gtk has now
<darkxst> larsu, but these are not scrolled windows just GtkBox's
<larsu> darkxst: but they're inside the scrolled windows, which don't inherit background, so they don't inherit it either
<darkxst> larsu, ok, so I just force a background on GtkStack Widget then?
<larsu> darkxst: iirc, we can't do that, becasue it breaks other apps
<larsu> this is a bit of a minefield
<darkxst> larsu, in g-s-m, not the theme?
<larsu> darkxst: in the theme
<darkxst> I meant should I force the background in g-s-m?
<larsu> and I meant no, in the theme
<darkxst> so this need to be fixed in the theme?
<larsu> yes
<darkxst> ok
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-12-09
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> good morning dektopers, lut didrocks
<pitti> bonjour didrocks et seb128, comment allez-vous ?
<didrocks> salut pitti, bien voyagé ?
<seb128> hey pitti
<didrocks> hey seb128
<pitti> didrocks: oui, et un bon premier jour
<seb128> pitti, debout tôt, mais en afrique du sud ?
<seb128> mais -> même
<pitti> seb128: oui, nous sommes une heure avant Allemande et France
<pitti> j'ai me levé à 6h30 et je suis allé courier ce matin
<seb128> crazyness
<seb128> pitti, c'est la première fois que tu voyages là bas ?
<pitti> seb128: oui
<seb128> et c'est comment donc ?
<pitti> seb128: as-tu déjà été ici ?
<seb128> non
<pitti> seb128: c'est très bien à avoir l'été à nouveau ! :-)
<seb128> mais on a pas encore eu l'hiver !
<seb128> où est la neige ?
<pitti> beaucoup de soleil après quelques semaines grises
<pitti> seb128: oui, nous avons eu de la neige samedi à Augsburg
<seb128> super :-)
<pitti> brb
<pitti> seb128: thanks for the systemd bugs; zero time to look at it this week, maybe our new systemd master didrocks can :)
<seb128> pitti, yw!
<didrocks> pitti: doing some emergency fix on the ubuntu developer tools right now + the renaming change, but yeah, I'll have a look
<didrocks> pitti: btw, happy with the outcome of the discussion on the ML, seems that Lennart agrees with our initial proposal in the end
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, I saw, nice
<didrocks> pitti: I'll try to summarize that a little bit later. I guess we'll only use presets for the Alias things
<didrocks> (with the new logic that Lennart will appreciate a patch for)
<didrocks> seb128: do you mind creating an "ubuntu-make" ppa? I think it makes sense having it under ~ubuntu-desktop namespace
<seb128> didrocks, so you picked the name? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, it seems pretty clear from the votes :)
<seb128> didrocks, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/ubuntu-make
<seb128> or  http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu-make
<seb128> hum, no
<seb128> only the first one works, weird
<didrocks> seb128: probably due to the /ubuntu/
<didrocks> (this changed that happened some months ago)
<didrocks> seb128: thanks a lot! :)
<seb128> yw!
<willcooke> morning all
<mlankhorst> morning
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<seb128> hey willcooke mlankhorst
 * didrocks grumbles again on unity bug not adding launcher icon when requested…
<willcooke> seb128, I might be a bit late for the weekly again today.  Should be ok, but can you be on stand by in case I'm not back in time?
<seb128> willcooke, sure, I can do that
<willcooke> thx
<seb128> yw
<Laney> meow
<willcooke> morning Laney
<Laney> ahoy
<willcooke> sailor cat eh?
<didrocks> hey Laney
 * Laney google imaged for "cat rum" and has now achieved meme saturation
<willcooke> lol
<Laney> hey didrocks, what is up?
<didrocks> Laney: quite in a rush (running tests now) as Android Studio 1.0 hit the market, with multiple impacts :)
<didrocks> otherwise, good!
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> how are you?
<mpt> Is there a command that will tell me why package A installs package D? (e.g. because A depends on B, B recommends C, C depends on D)
<Laney> I only know 'why is D installed?' (aptitude why D)
<Laney> If there's multiple reasons it picks one of them
<Laney> not bad thanks seb128!
<Laney> you?
<seb128> I'm great, thanks
<willcooke> qengho, FWIW - that status bubble issue has gone away today. :/
<mpt> Thanks Laney, that’s awesome :-)
<mpt>  😌 09:16:05@~> aptitude why ubuntu-desktop
<mpt> Unable to find a reason to install ubuntu-desktop.
<willcooke> harsh
<mpt> hehe
<didrocks> :q
<Laney> that's a top level package
<Laney> oh hey, it shows all the reasons now
<Laney> maybe it always did and I misremember. :)
<Laney> OH. No. I just can't read. It's showing the chain with one line for each step in it.
<seb128> is anyone here having a systemd/debian vm/image/...?
<seb128> working system works as well
<seb128> I'm curious to know if "localectl" lists a VC keymap
<ricotz> seb128, "       VC Keymap: n/a"
<seb128> ricotz, thanks
<seb128> I guess it's because there is no /etc/vconsole.conf on debian/ubuntu and no fallback code to read /etc/default/keyboard
<willcooke> anyone know about BGRT?  (Boot graphics resource table)
<seb128> willcooke, better to try on #ubuntu-devel, cjwatson for example might know about it
<willcooke> thx seb128
<seb128> do you have a specific question?
<willcooke> I don't know yet :_)
<seb128> k
<willcooke> google suggests Colin King knows :)
<seb128> that wouldn't be surprising ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: mind reviewing ubuntu-make in the NEW vivid queue? (as it's a new source)
<seb128> didrocks, can do
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<didrocks> seb128: transitions are handled, including config file of course :)
<seb128> great
<seb128> larsu, bah, the vim icons in fedora are packaging hacks, they have custom icons in their packaging git and install them from the .spec
<seb128> larsu, commented on the gtk bug to tell to mclasen that it would be good to upstream the icons so others can have "a better vim" as well ;-)
<ochosi> hey everyone
<ochosi> i read "gtk" and "upstream", so how're things going with 3.14?
<willcooke> didrocks, did we decide on the name for UDTC now?
<didrocks> willcooke: yeah, there is a clear winner if you look at the poll :)
<willcooke> just looking at that now
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> Do you know who came up with it?
<didrocks> willcooke: I have him on the g+ post, I'll mention it on the blog post and ask him to contact me
<didrocks> willcooke: at the same time, there is android studio 1.0 which just come out
<didrocks> they deprecated (no more available bundle eclipse ADT) and changed the download page
<larsu> seb128: haha! cool, thanks :)
<didrocks> willcooke: hence the 0.2 release, fixing that, removing eclipse ADT, and shipping the new name :)
<willcooke> didrocks, need a hand with anything?
<Laney> .X
<didrocks> willcooke: everything is uploaded, just need NEWing in vivid, new ppa changed
<didrocks> wiki page updated
<didrocks> and redirection done
<seb128> larsu, np ;-)
<didrocks> just need writing the blog post now
<willcooke> thanks didrocks
<seb128> ochosi, larsu had most of the theme issues sorted out and is working on the icons issue, once that's done we should be mostly good for upload
<didrocks> willcooke: I didn't change the github one yet, I've been redirected to the right guy, but he's AFK :)
<willcooke> didrocks, oki, no worries
<didrocks> willcooke: but ppa is the new one, which is the most important anyway
<ochosi> seb128: wow cool, that sounds like it's progressing quickly and smoothly
<ochosi> what icons-issue?
<seb128> ochosi, see http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v
<ochosi> ah, thanks!
<ochosi> i remember having seen it before now that i've read my own comment in the chat in the pad :p
 * ochosi has a brain like swiss cheese obviously...
<seb128> didrocks, ubuntu-make NEWed
 * didrocks hugs seb128
<willcooke> \o/
 * didrocks takes his pen now and open his blog
<Laney> sounds like an ubuntu fork of GNU make :P
 * Laney runs
 * seb128 hugs didrocks back
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> Laney: shhhhhhhhh ;)
<seb128> Laney, you are trolling but that's what I though when I saw the name
 * didrocks hides his new git branch
<seb128> I would have called it "make*s*" at least
<seb128> but seems other like the idea, so let's see ;-)
<willcooke> bah U8 still wont start on my desktop next machine
<seb128> willcooke, what's in the logs?
<willcooke> nothing useful in unity-system-compositor.log
<seb128> what about .cache/upstart/unity8.log ?
<willcooke> well, there's a funny thing
<willcooke> it doesnt exist
<willcooke> any more
<seb128> didrocks, what enable systemd services in packages atm? is that automatic/handled by dh_systemd doing magic?
<seb128> willcooke, is unity8 installed?
<willcooke> there are a load of .gz rotated logs, but no normal log
<seb128> dpkg -l | grep unity8
<willcooke> unity8:
<willcooke>   Installed: 8.01+15.04.20141205-0ubuntu1
<willcooke>   Candidate: 8.01+15.04.20141205-0ubuntu1
<willcooke>   Version table:
<willcooke>  *** 8.01+15.04.20141205-0ubuntu1 0
<willcooke>         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid/universe amd64 Packages
<willcooke>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<willcooke> ii  unity8                                               8.01+15.04.20141205-0ubuntu1                amd64        Unity 8 shell
<willcooke> ii  unity8-common                                        8.01+15.04.20141205-0ubuntu1                all          Unity 8 shell (common files)
<willcooke> ii  unity8-desktop-session-mir                           1.0.12+14.10.20141009-0ubuntu1              all          Unity8 desktop session for Mir
<willcooke> ii  unity8-private:amd64                                 8.01+15.04.20141205-0ubuntu1                amd64        Unity 8 private libs
<seb128> can you wipe out .cache/upstart
<seb128> try to start unity8 session
<seb128> and see if there is any log added
<mlankhorst> willcooke: do you still have my ppa enabled?
<willcooke> seb128,  that worked, logs now
<willcooke> mlankhorst, yeah
<seb128> willcooke, weird
<seb128> oh, wait
<willcooke> unity8: relocation error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libmirplatform.so.4: symbol _ZN3mir7logging3logENS0_8SeverityERKSs, version MIR_COMMON_3 not defined in file libmircommon.so.3 with link time reference
<seb128> "worked" means you get log
<seb128> ok
<seb128> seems like you mir install is screwed
<seb128> willcooke, dpkg -l | grep libmir
<willcooke> I'll just reinstall, probably easiest
<seb128> don't
<seb128> that's not easier
<willcooke> :D
<seb128> what's the output of that command ^?
<didrocks> seb128: dh_systemd is pasting some magic in postinst, yeah
<didrocks> seb128: why?
<willcooke> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9439632/
<duflu> alf__: Also software cursor during zoom FTW (Super+mousewheel)
<seb128> willcooke, try to sudo apt-get install libmirclient-debug-extension1/vivid libmirclient8/vivid libmirclient8driver-mesa/vivid libmircommon3/vivid
<seb128> willcooke, with the ppa disabled
<seb128> didrocks, I was looking at why cgmanager status is disabled
<seb128> didrocks, the rules has "        dh_systemd_enable -pcgmanager --name=cgmanager --no-enable", which explains it
<didrocks> seb128: yeah
<willcooke> seb128, no go.  Does this help:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9439681/
<seb128> willcooke, still not starting?
<willcooke> seb128, nope - just got the pointer on the screen
<seb128> willcooke, dpkg -l | grep +ppa
<seb128> does that list other things
<seb128> if so you might want to install <name>/vivid those
<seb128> especially if they are unity8 or mir related
<willcooke> seb128, oh, yeah there are still ppa things in there by the looks of things
<willcooke> ii  libmirplatform5:amd64                                0.9.0+15.04.20141125-0ubuntu2+ppa1          amd64        Display server for Ubuntu - platform library
<willcooke> ii  libmirplatform5driver-mesa:amd64                     0.9.0+15.04.20141125-0ubuntu2+ppa1          amd64        Display server for Ubuntu - platform library for Mesa
<willcooke> ii  libmirprotobuf0:amd64                                0.9.0+15.04.20141125-0ubuntu2+ppa1          amd64        Display server for Ubuntu - RPC definitions
<willcooke> ii  libmirserver28:amd64                                 0.9.0+15.04.20141125-0ubuntu2+ppa1          amd64        Display server for Ubuntu - server library
<willcooke> ii  mir-demos                                            0.9.0+15.04.20141125-0ubuntu2+ppa1          amd64        Display server for Ubuntu - demonstration programs
<willcooke> ii  mir-test-tools:amd64                                 0.9.0+15.04.20141125-0ubuntu2+ppa1          amd64        Display Server for Ubuntu - stress tests and other test tools
<willcooke> ii  mir-utils                                            0.9.0+15.04.20141125-0ubuntu2+ppa1          amd64        Display server for Ubuntu - utility programs
<willcooke> ii  unity-system-compositor                              0.0.5+15.04.20141204-0ubuntu1+ppa1          amd64        System compositor for Ubuntu
<willcooke> I'll do that..
<seb128> willcooke, don't bother with the libmirplatform5
<seb128> that lib is newer than the vivid one/can't be downgraded/doesn't mater
<seb128> but to it for protobug and u-s-c
<seb128> (same for libmiserver28, newer than vivid, doesn't matter)
<mlankhorst> yeah
<mlankhorst> though qtmir should show up too..
<willcooke> E: Release ‘vivid’ for ‘libmirplatform5driver-mesa’ was not found
<willcooke> E: Release ‘vivid’ for ‘libmirserver28’ was not found
<seb128> what I told you? :p
<seb128> " that lib is newer than the vivid one/can't be downgraded/doesn't mater"
<seb128> just do it for protobuf and u-s-c
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> done
<willcooke> restarted lightdm - no change.  Rebooting it.....  same.  wont start
<seb128> willcooke, dpkg -l | grep qtmir
<willcooke> ii  qtdeclarative5-qtmir-plugin:amd64                    0.4.4+15.04.20141205-0ubuntu1               amd64        Qt plugin for Unity specific Mir APIs
<willcooke> ii  qtmir-desktop:amd64                                  0.4.4+15.04.20141205-0ubuntu1               amd64        Qt platform abstraction (QPA) plugin for a Mir server (desktop)
<seb128> that looks fine
<seb128> huuum
<mlankhorst> no it's not fine :P
<mlankhorst> you should have the one from my ppa
<seb128> mlankhorst, he's downgrading to vivid, he disabled the ppa and downgraded mir/unity8
<mlankhorst> ah k
<seb128> with the ppa he was having
<seb128>  unity8: relocation error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libmirplatform.so.4: symbol _ZN3mir7logging3logENS0_8SeverityERKSs, version MIR_COMMON_3 not defined in file libmircommon.so.3 with link time reference
<seb128> willcooke, sorry, I'm unsure what's the issue there, you don't have symbols error anymore but it looks like unity8 fails to render for some reason
<mlankhorst> yeah probably, but that was because qtmir-desktop had to be rebuilt
<seb128> willcooke, it might be easier to just reinstall fresh if you don't have too much context and don't mind the machine being busy for a while
<mlankhorst> just wait a bit, I'll upload a new qtmir
<seb128> willcooke, ^
<mlankhorst> in the meantime you should be able to do apt-get install qtmir-desktop=0.4.4+15.04.20141203-0ubuntu1+ppa1 qtdeclarative5-qtmir-plugin=0.4.4+15.04.20141203-0ubuntu1+ppa1 with the ppa enabled
<willcooke> thanks seb128 mlankhorst
<willcooke> still broken mlankhorst seb128 :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9439856/
<willcooke> I will give up now and get on with some other things, I'll reinstall, it wont take long and I won't lose anything on that machine
<seb128> k, makes sense
<willcooke> thanks for you help seb128
<seb128> yw, sorry we didn't figure it out
<seb128> sometime it's a few reinstall and back
<seb128> when it's not it's easier to put a fresh install over
<willcooke> hrm, unity8 is spinning and using 50% CPU, which probably means 100% of 1 CPU
<willcooke> oohhh
<willcooke> and so is appport
<willcooke> I assume we've got a crash, restart cycle going on here
<mlankhorst> probably
<mlankhorst> I seem to get a crash from u8 on the phone when running Xmir
<didrocks> pitti: was it intended that you didn't merge my autopkg tests on systemd?
<pitti> didrocks: not intended, just stuck in travelling and sprint :/
<didrocks> pitti: no worry, /me adds that to the tracking list
<didrocks> pitti: and a new one for you: http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/tmp/0001-Add-xdiagnose-graphical-as-a-fallback-if-display-man.patch
<pitti> didrocks: mind adding bugs for all the patches and assign them to me? IRC is too easy to get lost
<didrocks> pitti: sure, doing
 * didrocks feels like it's like if he didn't add upload rights in ubuntu to do this git in debian :/
<didrocks> have*
<Laney> you can sign up for an alioth account and then it'll be a bit easier for it to be merged
<pitti> +1
<Laney> and/or you could be added to pkg-systemd in time
<pitti> yes, that's what I meant
<Laney> I was referring to public_git in the first one, but go straight to pkg-systemd is nicer
<didrocks> Laney: well, nothing that will really fix it right now, I doubt I'll be added to pkg-systemd for now (due to the shared repo with debian)
<Laney> or just push to e.g. github and get pulled from time to time
<Laney> pitti just hinted he could add you though :)
<didrocks> Laney: I guess "in time" ;)
<pitti> didrocks: at least you could put your own repo there with your patches
<pitti> but I wouldn't mind at all if you push stuff to pkg-system in a branch, or simple fixes
 * didrocks tries to find back his alioth account
<didrocks> will just be a pain to sync but well
<didrocks> Laney: where should I push to have my own alioth repo?
 * didrocks doesn't see a personal repo in https://alioth.debian.org/scm/?group_id=100797
<didrocks> Laney: it seems I have to create a project, but non DD can't
<Laney> didrocks: https://wiki.debian.org/Alioth/Git#Using_personal_Git_repositories
<didrocks> Laney: "You have to be a member of at least one project to be able to login via ssh"
<didrocks> (from https://wiki.debian.org/Alioth/SSH)
<Laney> ah well
<Laney> guess you get to be added to pkg-systemd after all :-)
<didrocks> pitti: FYI ^
 * Laney has defeated make finally
<didrocks> anyway, we'll see, I can play with patches, just a pain to track (especially for those I've upload rights, theorically)
<didrocks> Laney: what have you done?
<Laney> was working on a helper for desktop file renames
<didrocks> or I can maybe use github in between…
<didrocks> would be easier to track
<didrocks> dpm: hey, do you mind accepting all languages from https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-make/+imports?
<didrocks> dpm: they are coming from trunk, and was on the older name namespace (seems I can't accept them)
<dpm> didrocks, the languages should get imported automatically following the imported template
<didrocks> dpm: yeah, but they need approval
<dpm> yeah, but what I'm trying to say is that LP should take care of doing the approvals
<didrocks> dpm: oh, it will approved them without human intervention?
<dpm> when was the template imported?
<didrocks> dpm: today
<dpm> didrocks, yeah, the only human intervention needed is for a human to approve the template once. After that: the .po files should be imported automatically after the template import, and subsequent template uploads won't require human approval
<didrocks> dpm: ok, great! let's wait then :)
<didrocks> thanks
<dpm> didrocks, however... how did you do the upload?
<dpm> did you put everything in the same tarball? I.e. pot and po files?
<didrocks> dpm: look at the link, it's an upstream import from trunk
<dpm> didrocks, ok, I see it now: in that case, I'd recommend:
<dpm> - changing the import settings to "Import template files" (once the initial .po files import has finished)
<dpm> - set up a translations export branch
<didrocks> dpm: that's the setup I have with the old project name
<didrocks> dpm: but I wanted to have the initial import of .po file
<didrocks> files*
<dpm> with this you can get translations done in LP, committed to a branch, and then you can fetch them from there and commit them upstream
<dpm> ok, gotcha
<didrocks> yeah :)
<dpm> also, it'd be good if the permissions for translations were set to Restricted (Ubuntu Translators) instead of Open
<didrocks> dpm: the fact this the po are written to "needs review" is quite misleading
<didrocks> dpm: well, I tried that for the first 6 months, I didn't get a lot of translations though
<didrocks> I guess because it's not ubuntu touch, so not a lot of motivations
<dpm> didrocks, having translations as Open only brings bad translations in my experience. Did you send an e-mail to the ubuntu-translators list announcing the project? I think that should be more effective
<didrocks> dpm: ok, will try that, but we need the intial import to be done first
<didrocks> dpm: is that like taking a day? some hours ?
<dpm> didrocks, wait, I now see the template marked as Deleted? https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-make/trunk/+imports
<didrocks> dpm: yeah, I renamed the template in the newest commit to match expectations
<dpm> I'll just go ahead and approve all files manually, that'll be quicker
<didrocks> dpm: the po files don't need to change, so sounds good, thanks!
<dpm> didrocks, what's the name of the new template?
<didrocks> dpm: ubuntu-make.pot
<dpm> ok, I'll change that manually in LP too
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<dpm> didrocks, ok, all languages approved, template name and path fixed to reflect upstream. You can see the languages as they come in at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-make
<didrocks> dpm: many thanks!
<didrocks> sounds all good! :)
<pitti> didrocks: you had another patch for fixing one of the tests, right? can you attach that, too?
<seb128> dpm, pitti, what determine if a template should be included in the touch langpacks? or asked differently, we just got https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/ubuntu-ui-extras enabled, is there anything we need to do to have that new template in the next rtm touch langpacks?
<didrocks> pitti: oh right, forgot about that one, looking in my logs
<desrt> bonan matenon, ubuntanoj!
<seb128> hey desrt
<dpm> seb128, langpack-o-matic determines it using the template priority. I think anything under 100 does not go in, but I'd need to double-check with pitti
<seb128> dpm, well, priorities/set for desktop and touch are different so one number can't determine in which set it goes?
<seb128> dpm, like gedit is high priority but not in touch
<dpm> seb128, it probably uses the seeds + priority
<seb128> k
<pitti> seb128, dpm: yes, germinated touch seeds, minus the packages which have prio < 1500
<seb128> dpm, pitti, ok, so the priority should be changed to something else than 0 on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/+source/ubuntu-ui-extras/+pots/ubuntu-ui-extras/+edit I guess
<pitti> seb128, dpm: I treat a priority of 0 as "unset" and include it
<dpm> seb128, done, priority now 8500
<seb128> dpm, pitti: thanks
<pitti> didrocks: I mean the 0002-Reset-display-manager-symlink-to-match-e-X-d-d-m.patch
<pitti> didrocks: ah, you just did, thakns
<didrocks> pitti: yeah ;)
<didrocks> bregma: Trevinho: willcooke: any news on bug #1364070. I keep getting poke or having bug reports like https://github.com/didrocks/ubuntu-developer-tools-center/issues/54
<ubot5> bug 1364070 in unity (Ubuntu) "utopic and trusty unity (7.3.1+14.10.20140811-0ubuntu1) launcher addition through gsettings isn't picked up" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364070
<didrocks> I find the time since May a little bit long TBH :/
<bregma> Trevinho, isn't that a bamf issue? ^^^
<Trevinho> bregma: no, an unity one, but I've not been able to find the problem in my old tests
<didrocks> bregma: Trevinho: so, what's the next step? It seems that the only way for me would be to soon replace "Installation complete" by "please add it from the dash to the unity launcher"
<didrocks> (and eventually a bug reference to stop having people reporting this issue)
<didrocks> I can be patient, but I feel like this bug is ignored
<seb128> didrocks, isn't there a dbus api to add to the launcher? wasn't s-c doing that?
<didrocks> seb128: the API is tied to s-c
<seb128> hum, k
<didrocks> seb128: so, you need progress, a pixmap that will be copied
<didrocks> and so on
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah, you can use dbus in case
<didrocks> Trevinho: this is tied to s-c though
<seb128> didrocks, but yeah, in any case the gsettings/unity bug should be fixed
<didrocks> Trevinho: we already discussed it, and came together the conclusion that it's not applicable
<seb128> buy some beer to Trevinho ;-)
<bregma> why would a Launcher API be tied to s-c?
<didrocks> bregma: it's using some x/y coordinates to move an icon from s-c to the launcher
<Trevinho> bregma: because there has never been a real "launcher API" for such thing
<bregma> grr
 * bregma wants a virtual hit-upside-the-head button for bad developers
<didrocks> willcooke: can you help ensure it's really on the priority list, please? ^
<willcooke> didrocks, ack
<mlankhorst> aw, the gles on my phone doesn't support KHR_surfaceless_context
<willcooke> boo
 * willcooke -> school run
<seb128> hey
<seb128> it's meeting time +1 min
<seb128> sorry about that ;-)
<seb128> is willcooke back?
<seb128> didrocks, Laney, attente_, desrt, larsu, qengho, Sweet5hark, mlankhorst, hey, meeting?
<seb128> #meeting start
<didrocks> hey
<Laney> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<seb128> or how is the bot working? ;-)
<Laney> startmeeting
<seb128> startmeeting
<seb128> #startmeeting
<Laney> with a #
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Dec  9 15:33:33 2014 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> hope everybody is doing fine
<seb128> let's get started then
<seb128> alphabetic order nowadays?
<seb128> #topic attente_
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: attente_
<seb128> attente_, hey, there?
<attente_> yep
<seb128> zengho, nice try, but you are not getting away with it ;-)
<attente_> fix for menus not working after the first opening
<attente_> fix for the cursor not changing after activating a menu
<attente_> hack for making top level windows appear in their own mir surface
<attente_> eof
<seb128> those are mir items right?
<attente_> yeah
<attente_> gdk-mir items
<seb128> are those fixes landing on stable/lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gtk/ubuntugtk3?
<seb128> would be nice to get that in the archive with the new gtk
<attente_> this is on wip/mir2 on the gnome repo
<seb128> k
<seb128> could that be easily backported on our current wip package?
<attente_> probably
<seb128> I see that robert_ancell backported some mir work there already
<seb128> k, would be nice if you could look at that
<seb128> or work with larsu/laney to have that included in the new gtk upload
<seb128> thanks!
<seb128> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, hey :-)
<didrocks> seb128: isn't desrt before I in alphabetical order?
<seb128> shrug
<didrocks> I can still update though ;)
<seb128> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: desrt
<seb128> desrt, up to you it seems
 * willcooke -> back.  Sorry for being late.
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128>  ok, no desrt...
<seb128> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, really to you this time?
<didrocks> seb128: long time no talk :)
<seb128> :-)
<didrocks> Ubuntu developer desktop:
<didrocks> * We have a new name: Ubuntu Make! Handling the transitions (config + packaging + code + projects + documentation) and blogging about it. Still ship compatible binaries under the old packaging name.
<didrocks> * Fix for Android Studio 1.0 release
<didrocks> * Had to drop eclipse ADT support as android developers tools team don't deliver bundles anymore with it (since Android Studio 1.0) as not under active development
<didrocks> Bluez:
<didrocks> * Got the kde-compatible packages into the ppa
<didrocks> * Finished transitions investigation. Missing piece is the indicator before calling for testing. Pending Robert on it.
<didrocks> Systemd:
<didrocks> * Work on xdiagnose (completely broken for at least 2 years and half in ubuntu). Did some minimal fixes and working under systemd now!
<didrocks> * Add autopkg tests for display managers
<didrocks> * New fixes on the display-manager part. Dropped some more fixes (and thus reintroduces regressions) in debian as considered as too risky. We won't be impacted in vivid as we'll move all DM to systemd.
<didrocks> * Continue upstream discussion on how to handle default jobs enablement, alias, packaging purge/removal. Seems that upstream now agrees with our original fixes! We'll sum it all up to ensure everyone is in agreement before working on this.
<didrocks> EOF
<larsu> thata dude is on a roll
<larsu> *that
<didrocks> larsu: going to s/fix/break/ systemd debian packaging! :)
<larsu> :)
<seb128> didrocks, pointer to the summary for the systemd enablement would be welcome, once you have an online archive of the email or something
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, you really want a summary I guess :)
<seb128> indeed ;-)
<Laney> such a manager
<didrocks> (I guess the thread is more than 50 emails)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks!
<didrocks> yw
<seb128> willcooke, want to take the meeting from there or should I just keep going?
 * Sweet5hark sneaks in and seats in the back row ...
<willcooke> I can take it
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> it's yours then ;-à
<seb128> ;-)
 * desrt is here (sorry)
<willcooke> #topic desrt
<willcooke> seb128,  can you #chair me?
<desrt> not much to report this week.
<larsu> willcooke: I think seb128 has to talk to the bot, no?
 * happyaron is here
 * desrt waits
 * larsu hands desrt a cup of tea
<desrt> larsu: thx :D
 * Sweet5hark provides coookies
<desrt> now THIS is a meeting!
<seb128> willcooke, #chair?
<seb128> #chair willcooke
<meetingology> Current chairs: seb128 willcooke
<seb128> sorry, new to the bot business ;-)
<seb128> willcooke, there you go, try topic again?
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: desrt
<desrt> HI!
<willcooke> \o/
<desrt> so it's been a kdbus week mostly
<desrt> had a pretty good meeting about that yesterday -- we ended up changing the wire format of version 2 dbus quite a bit.... things are looking a lot better now
<desrt> working with the kernel guys a bit about some fixes and features we need
<desrt> and the implementation in glib is coming along nicely now
<desrt> unfortunately it looks like a lot of the work that samsung did is not great....
<desrt> and with kdbus changing so much (as it is still doing) probably most of it needs redoing anyway :(
<larsu> desrt: will we get a simpler kernel interface?
<desrt> larsu: yes
<larsu> nice.
<desrt> the entire "payload" is now a properly-formed GVariant
<desrt> so no need to unwrap another layer of header in a weird format
<desrt> uh... also did some glib patch reviewing and mir feature chasing
<desrt> that's about all
<willcooke> thanks desrt
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: FJKong
<willcooke> FJKong, is out, but I have his update:
<willcooke> continue pinyin search need more research on matching
<willcooke> bug tracing ：switch to en and cant input punctuation
<willcooke> after delete skin it should turn on default skin
<willcooke> take one day off
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: happyaron
<willcooke> happyaron, how's it going :)
<willcooke> I thought I saw a message from him in the backlog, but I think I was wrong
<Laney> 09/12 15:42:40  * happyaron is here
<larsu> 7 minutes is a long time on irc
<happyaron> back
<willcooke> ah, I'm not going mad
<willcooke> :)
<mlankhorst> ohai
<happyaron> in the past week, I helped to produced arm64 version of sogoupinyin
<happyaron> build the RPM version (yes RPM)
<willcooke> :)
<happyaron> and re-visited all the stuff in fcitx MIR, and will talk to didrocks later this week
<happyaron> updated ibus solving 1240198
<happyaron> checked compatibility problems of fcitx-qimpanel/sogou-qimpanel
<happyaron> over
<willcooke> thanks happyaron
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Laney
<willcooke> Laney, what goes?
<Laney> these things:
<Laney> • v short week, on hols last week
<Laney> • Worked on a script to provide .desktop files for those renamed in GNOME 3.14, had some fun fighting with make for that.
<Laney> • systemd-timedated stopped supplying invalidated_properties with its PropertiesChanged signal, breaking u-s-s - fix that.
<Laney> • Notice that it now uses systemd-timesyncd.service for managing ntp synchronisation, but the shim didn't support this new name, so filed a PR to add it.
<Laney> • Merged vim (noticed seb128 had already handled the icon issue after starting) & just saw that it FTBFS :(
<Laney> ☢
<willcooke> vim.
<larsu> Laney: provide .desktop files with NoDisplay?
<seb128> Laney, my upload ftbfs or your merge?
<Laney> mine, dunno about yours
<Laney> larsu: ya, I'll share the script in a bit
<seb128> mine built/is in vivid it seems
<larsu> cool
<Laney> vim has some mad testsuite
<Laney> seems like it's going to be fun
<willcooke> for certain values of fun
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<willcooke> #topic larsu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: larsu
<willcooke> larsu, lay it on us
<larsu> hey. Looked into the icon thing. Wrote a couple of patches
<larsu> lots of discussion on how to tackle this
<larsu> matthias is still not happy with the approach (understandibly)
<larsu> I dislike that gtk broke this without a clear way of fixing this, but meh
<seb128> can we revert to unblock meanwhile?
<larsu> also finally wrote a g_dbus_object_path_escape() - we use that in some indicators and ted told me he wrote a couple of copies himself
<seb128> revert the commit I mean, or use your simple change that makes it not spec compliant but compatible?
<desrt> larsu: how's the dbus spec patch going? :)
<larsu> desrt is reviewing that and will take it if we put the escaping scheme into the spec
<larsu> (see above ;) )
<desrt> larsu: after bouncing back and forth a couple of times i think the patch is fine (once you fix the docs issues)
<desrt> but ya... please update the dbus spec :)
<larsu> looked into g-s-m transparent bg and .titlebar/.header-bar issues but postponed because the gtk update is more important
<larsu> desrt: docs issues are fixed
<larsu> seb128: I think taking my patches as is would be easier
<larsu> I think that's it. Wasn't on 100% due to having a cold
<larsu> (feeling slightly better today)
<willcooke> thanks larsu
<willcooke> glad you're on the mend
<seb128> larsu, k
<willcooke> #topic mlankhorst
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: mlankhorst
<mlankhorst> 1. getting Xmir running on the phone, runs with -sw, 2. working on enabling egl 2d-acceleration on the phone (WIP, partially works now with some corruption because I messed up the copy proc). 3. preparing lts-utopic for trusty, 4. verifying sru's.
<willcooke> maximum efficiency
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> thanks mlankhorst - nice job with xmir
<mlankhorst> np :)
<willcooke> we'll have some cool new things to show off once I fix my U8 machine
<qengho> Really nice.
<mlankhorst> glamor still only works partially
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: qengho
<qengho> Just one item.
<qengho> in-progress: merging intel's chromium patches for wayland, after last week's ozone/mir breakage. Boooooring.
<willcooke> qengho, did you see my message from earlier?  Everything is working fine wrt/ status bubbles today :/
<qengho> willcooke: I saw. Ugh.
<willcooke> sorry about that
 * willcooke is making a habit of wild goose chases
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: seb128
<qengho> Well, this wild goose exists, so it must be chased.
<seb128> • helped debugging a systemd regression related to firmwares loading
<seb128> • looked a bit to shotwell/uoa segfault issues, bounced to mardy who
<seb128> fixed it, tested/confirmed the fix and looked at SRUing it
<seb128> • set up ubuntu-settings override for unity8 usage mode (windowed for
<seb128> desktop), needs unity8 code changes to land to be doing something
<seb128> visible though
<seb128> • tested unity8/desktop-next with systemd init, ran into some issues,
<seb128> reported those
<seb128> • backported vim change for icon issues with the new gtk
<seb128> • ubuntu-system-settings for touch
<seb128> ∘ reviews for others
<seb128> • some sponsoring
<seb128> • usual share of desktop related bugs triages and discussions
<seb128>  
<seb128> I've official on vac wed/thursday, then working friday and off until next year
<willcooke> have a great break seb128, thanks for all your help this year
<seb128> I'm probably going to be around tomorrow and thursday though
<Laney> nice break!
<seb128> I registered those days but sort of swapped hours out of them
<seb128> then really off on friday
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<seb128> if anyone needs me please ping in the next days
<seb128> Laney, if you want to take on landing new gtk that would be welcome
<seb128> it's getting late, I doubt I'm going to be able to do that before holidays
<larsu> Laney, seb128: let's take my patches as they are now. They'll solve the problem without scaling icons for out default font size
<larsu> I'm pretty sure that the general approach of choosing the icon based on font size is correct
<seb128> k, let's discuss that after the meeting (or tomorrow)
<larsu> ok
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Sweet5hark
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, you here?  If not I have updates...
<Sweet5hark> slow week:
<Sweet5hark> - build 4.2.8~rc2/trusty for PPA
<Sweet5hark> - some SRU babysitting still
<Sweet5hark> - desaster (work machine managed to lose its superblock on the encrypted drive)
<Sweet5hark> - recovery & backups foo
<Sweet5hark> - waiting for 4.3.5~rc2 for PPA this week
<Sweet5hark> - upstream: write moar unittests, refactorings for C++11
<Sweet5hark> - the usual leadership and direction upstream
<Sweet5hark> - also somewhat quarantained: someone put some huge warehouse of computer junk on fire next to the harbor, its been burning for two days and the east of Hamburg is under "keep windows and doors locked"-orders because of toxic fumes. That messed up plans a bit.
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<willcooke> thanks Sweet5hark
<willcooke> gotta love those backups
<Sweet5hark> aye
<willcooke> Hamburg has it's own version of the Springfield Tyre Yard now then :)
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: TheMuso
<willcooke> * Further work with Debian on Pulse 5.99 packaging, pulling a few useful patches from upstream.
<willcooke> * Uploaded some new revisions of pulse 6 RC to the transitions PPA. We now have webrtc in main, so we now build the pulseaudio module to support it.
<willcooke> * Spent time trying to track down an issue I am experiencing in Vivid where when I switch workspaces, the keyboard focus doesn't move to the newly focused workspace/window. Haven't checked or filed a bug about this yet, will chase up later, as its not a show stopper atm.
<willcooke> * I am on leave from Wednesday the 10th, until January 5th. Happy holidays all, and a happy new year.
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: tkamppeter
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: robert_ancell
<willcooke> Worked on:
<willcooke> - GNOME 3.14 updates
<willcooke> - Released Unity Greeter 15.04.2
<willcooke> - LightDM SRU verification
<willcooke> - TPM support
<willcooke> - Reviewed merge proposals, bug fixes
<willcooke> Currently working on:
<willcooke> - TPM support
<willcooke> - Bluez 5 support
<willcooke> #topic Any other business
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Any other business
<willcooke> Anyone got anything?
<willcooke> I see that Snappy has just been announced :)  So I'm going to read about that if we're done?
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Dec  9 16:10:55 2014 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2014/ubuntu-desktop.2014-12-09-15.33.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all
<didrocks> thanks
<seb128> thanks
<happyaron> thanks
<seb128> larsu, Laney, so, what do we do with gtk? just take current bzr gtk version + icon patch & bzr theme from larsu and throw to vivid?
<larsu> seb128: I'd say so, ya
<seb128> larsu, Laney, are you still around next week or already off for the holidays as well?
<Laney> will be here
<seb128> trying to figure out if we have budget to deal with potential issues
<seb128> "budget"
<seb128> e.g people around to deal with any potential unexpected issue after landing
<seb128> Laney, ok, good ;-)
<larsu> I'll be here as well
<willcooke> don't worry - I'll be here.
<willcooke> anyone?
<seb128> willcooke, fancying debugging gtk for us? ;-)
<willcooke> I know how to exit vim, so should be easy
<Laney> ZZ!
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> DAMN IT BIOS MANUFACTURERS
<willcooke> What cant the change-boot-device key just be the same
<willcooke> in seb's absence, didrocks do you know who maintains the installer?
<didrocks> willcooke: it's the foundation team
<didrocks> willcooke: was ev in the past, then xnox, nobody officially since xnox moved to other companies :)
<didrocks> willcooke: so, I would say, ask slangasek?
<Laney> However they have a channel #ubuntu-installer
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, but very low (if not null) traffic
<Laney> not null
<xnox> willcooke: what's the installer question that you have?
<xnox> willcooke: it has no power over the change-boot-device key, however.
<didrocks> xnox: nice to see you did some recent fix on the installer btw :)
<didrocks> even if the traditional end of cycle fixes were achieved this time by colin :)
<Laney> someone should test the installer with new gtk ;-)
<didrocks> Laney: did I hear right that you just volonteered? :)
<Laney> no you saw me use the magical 'someone'
<Laney> :P
<didrocks> oh, this guy… I guess he has a lot to do :p
<didrocks> would be pleased to meet this Mr someone one day
<willcooke> xnox, no worries - it's this crazy idea I just had about moving it to Mir
<xnox> willcooke: we've tried to setup 3 meetings over the course of 3 successive UDSs / sprints on how to move the installer to Mir
<xnox> willcooke: there was noone ever there from the Mir team and multiple foundations folks.
<willcooke> xnox, ha!
<xnox> willcooke: so please speak up.
<willcooke> xnox, will do - I'll see who I can make care
<xnox> willcooke: the installer is nothing more but a minimalistic DE - it spawns it's own X, it's own desktop picture, it's own indicators and a single window PyGTK app to show the installer.
<xnox> willcooke: now that Gtk works on Mir, it should be possible to tweak it to attempt spawning Mir instead of X on supported hardware.
<mlankhorst> hah :P
<pitti> didrocks: with suppress() → thanks, I didn't know that one yet :)
<willcooke> mlankhorst, you think there are other issues?
<didrocks> pitti: it's been my best friend for a couple of years! (quite easy to backport/emulate with python2 as well)
<pitti> didrocks: sad thing, I can't actually push here -- port 22 (ssh) is blocked
<pitti> didrocks: (reviewing your patch during TB meeting..)
<pitti> I can push it in the guest house, though
<didrocks> pitti: no hurry, I just don't want have to get all those in my mind, so, now that this is logged or in your local git repo, that's fine :)
<didrocks> see, I even forgot the 0002- patch first! :)
<pitti> didrocks: it's a bug assigned to me, that counts :)
<didrocks> yeah, that's fine now, I feel "lighter" :)
<didrocks> pitti: I still have some developer work tomorrow morning. xdiagnose is done. So, tomorrow midday, I'll summarize what/how we should move on in the /usr vs /etc topic and how to install in debian
<pitti> didrocks: to pkg-systemd?
<didrocks> pitti: first upstream, then moving to pkg-systemd once we have all details figured out
<didrocks> (I need to summarize the extend of the changes we'll have to preset/enable-disable)
<pitti> didrocks: merci !
<didrocks> de rien :)
<pitti> didrocks: looking forward to this; a lot less clutter and postinst stuff
<didrocks> pitti: exactly \o/ and a cleaner /var/lib/systemd/ :)
<pitti> c'est l'heure du dîner !
<pitti> à demain !
<didrocks> pitti: bonne soirée et bon appétit !
<didrocks> pas trop de bière, hein ;)
<pitti> didrocks: toi aussi !
<didrocks> merci :)
<Laney> climb to time
 * willcooke -> EOD
<Laney> laters!
<tkamppeter> - OpenPrinting web server: Several fixes in database maintenance scripts
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-12-10
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Hey, would you kindly re-upload lightdm 1.10.4-0ubuntu2 to trusty-proposed with all the changes in the _source.changes file?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, huh?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: There was a lightdm upload in Trusty's unapproved queue; lightdm 1.10.4-0ubuntu2. It didn't have all the changelog entries in the _source.changes file, so it didn't claim to be fixing all the SRU bugs that it was in fact fixing, so it wouldn't be tracked correctly.
<RAOF> (Incidentally, this probably caused the _previous_ SRU to sit around for longer than necessary; I'm not sure why it was approved)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I was hoping the 1.10.3-0ubuntu2 SRU would now be promoted so the 1.10.4 SRU can be done next
<robert_ancell> RAOF, If we move 1.10.4 into -proposed wont that require all the bugs to be checked again?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, ok, now I'm more confused. I've got notifications that 1.10.3-0ubuntu2 and 1.10.4-0ubuntu2 have been rejected. But 1.10.3-0ubuntu2 is in -proposed currently
<RAOF> robert_ancell: No, you've got a notification that 1.10.3-0ubuntu2 has been _accepted_ and that 1.10.4-0ubuntu2 has been rejected.
<RAOF> :)
<robert_ancell> oh, ok
<robert_ancell> RAOF, so I don't need to re-upload it?
<RAOF> Not 1.10.3, no.
<RAOF> 1.10.4, yes.
<robert_ancell> what's the magic flag to say "changes since x"?
<RAOF> -v
<robert_ancell> ta
<robert_ancell> ok, uploaded. I *think* I got it right this time
<RAOF> I'll be sure to shout at you if you didn't :)
<robert_ancell> please do :)
<didrocks> good morning
<ochosi> morning desktopers
<ochosi> xnox: this may have been decided for historical reasons, and unfortunately nobody in the xubuntu team is around long enough or was involved with it, but is there any reason why the ubiquity panel is disabled with xfwm4?
<larsu> good morning!
<didrocks> hey larsu
<larsu> hi didrocks, ça va?
<didrocks> larsu: ça va, et toi ?
<larsu> didrocks: ça va aussi, merci
<larsu> my french doesn't allow for more words :(
<darkxst> hey didrocks, larsu
<didrocks> evening darkxst :)
<larsu> hey
<darkxst> lasru so I can fix the g-sm background in the GtkBox, but there is still a transparent border around it ;(
<darkxst> I assume that is coming from GtkStack, but that doesnt seem to take any css I apply to it
<larsu> I'll look into that after I've finished the icon stuff
<darkxst> larsu, ok thanks
<willcooke> morning all
<tkamppeter> I have a problem with SRUs for system-config-printer. Some weeks ago I have proposed a package fixing 4 bugs, 2 fixes got verified by the reporters of the bugs, 2 not (bug 1380514 and bug 1366756) keeping the update from getting made generally available. Now I have prepared another SRU for fixing driver download. How should I proceed? Removing the unverified patches of the current SRU and repost? Do the verified patches ne
<tkamppeter> ed to get verified again? Or make a new SRU package combining the 2 verified fixed and the new download fix?
<ubot5> bug 1380514 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu Utopic) "system-config-printer.py crashed with KeyError in display_auth_info_dialog(): 'auth-info-required'" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1380514
<ubot5> bug 1366756 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu Utopic) "system-config-printer.py crashed with FileNotFoundError in _execute_child(): [Errno 2] Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden: 'gpk-install-package-name'" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1366756
<seb128> tkamppeter, can't you verify the 2 unverified bugs on the first SRU so it can go to -updates? if you can't reproduce the bug at least confirm that there are no regression
<seb128> but don't remove fixes only because you don't get confirmations, just validate for no regression and do the new SRU on top of the current one
<tkamppeter> seb128, will do, thanks.
<willcooke> oh, hey seb128
<willcooke> seb128, I think the desktop next image is b0rked.
<willcooke> I downloaded yesterday and it wont start U8
<willcooke> re-trying now
<seb128> tkamppeter, yw!
<seb128> willcooke, hey
<seb128> willcooke, weird, what is in the logs?
<willcooke> seb128, in the middle of re-install #2 will report back later
<seb128> k
<willcooke> seb128, worked that time
<seb128> weird
<Laney> hey hey
<seb128> hey Laney
<larsu> hi Laney!
<Laney> hey larsu & seb128, what's happening
<didrocks> going to see the doctor, bbl
<Laney> gl!
<tkamppeter> seb128, done, and even one of the reporters answered in addition.
<seb128> tkamppeter, great
<seb128> Laney, enjoying blue sky today!
<seb128> Laney, what about you?
<Laney> yeah true, it is clear!
<Laney> seems a bit warmer than the previous days
<mlankhorst> damned security fixes, breaking my xorg-server :o
<willcooke> :D
<Laney> larsu: have you seen the buttons in virt-manager?
 * larsu looks
<larsu> oh, much better to see!
<Laney> borders, man
<larsu>  :)
<czajkowski> Salut from Paris :)
<czajkowski> co working spaces here are very nice!
<willcooke> hey czajkowski
<mlankhorst> bonjour
<willcooke> didrocks, T shirt is on its way to our winner
<didrocks> willcooke: \o/ that was quick!
<willcooke> msm is a hero
<czajkowski> she rocks
<mlankhorst> I must admit defeat, I ran out of diskspace on my phone so I'm reflashing because I don't know what is safe to remove :P
<willcooke> heh
<davmor2> czajkowski: that's not hard she is wonderwoman after all :)
<czajkowski> davmor2: true!
<davmor2> czajkowski: unless msm tshirts lie and I can't see that being the case :)
<mlankhorst> desktop seems to be a lot more forgiving about screwing up
<mardy> desrt: hi! Can I bother you with a GVariant parsing issue?
<desrt> absolutely
<desrt> you mean text-format parsing, i guess?
<mardy> desrt: yes, let's hope that IRC does retain the formatting:
<mardy> Error parsing parameter 5 of type 'a(ssua{sv}as)': expected ',' after first tuple element:
<mardy>   [('service' 'type' 3 {} [])]
<mardy>               ^
<mardy> desrt: this is an argument I'm giving to gdbus
<mardy> desrt: I can't understand what's wrong in it
<desrt> it's expecting a ',' after the first tuple element
<desrt> at the place where the ^ is
<desrt> like ('service', 'type', 3, {}, [])
<mardy> desrt: oops, indeed, and the error message was even quite clear; I got confused because gdbus doesn't require commas between arguments, so I assumed that that's how tuple worked
<mardy> desrt: thanks a lot!
<desrt> mardy: no problem :)
<desrt> https://developer.gnome.org/glib/stable/gvariant-text.html might make some interesting reading
 * willcooke -> EOD -> Sick
<Laney> see you!
<didrocks> see you Laney :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-12-11
<hyperair> say, if i'm booting with pid1=systemd, is the user-init supposed to be systemd or upstart?
<hyperair> right now i see systemd --user run as the lightdm user, but upstart --user run as me
<hyperair> O_o
<didrocks> morning
<pitti> seb128, didrocks, Laney: btw, I just found "systemd-inhibit" -> much nicer than the gdbus call that we talked about a few weeks ago
<didrocks> pitti: oh, great tip!
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey didrocks Laney pitti
<didrocks> hey seb128 ;)
<mlankhorst> morning
<Laney> howdy
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> pitti: neat find!
<didrocks> Laney: does this ring a bell to you: /usr/bin/ld.bfd.real:.libs/libbluetooth.ver:2: syntax error in VERSION script
<didrocks> ?
<didrocks> (just in case, poking ;))
<Laney> nope, haven't seen that before, sorry
<didrocks> no worry :)
<Laney> probably need to find out about VERSION scripts now :P
<didrocks> yeah, I'm not seeing any though, so I need to check in the deps
<Laney> what's .libs/libbluetooth.ver?
<didrocks> I guess the libbluetooth from gnome-bluetooth (or the bluetooth panel)
<didrocks> anyway, I'll check, but having the u-c-c fork is really making it difficult to remerge some stuff from upstream
<Laney> I argued at the time for having it as a git fork of g-c-c, but lost :)
<didrocks> yeah, not sure if I won't let that update to someone else TBH :p
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> didrocks, isn't robert_ancell working on that? he added a workitem to the blueprint?
<seb128> Laney, the issue with backporting is not the vcs is use, it's the number of changes that went into the panels since our version
<seb128> in use*
<didrocks> seb128: well, he answered by email "nobody is doing it"
<seb128> didrocks, when?
<didrocks> just added a WI, but not sure he'll jump on it
<didrocks> seb128: this night
<seb128> oh, right, he didn't put his name on the wi on the blueprint
<seb128> so probably don't count on it ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, the g-c-c change was easy
<Laney> speak for yourself, I find cherry-picking to be way easier than manual bending of patches
<didrocks> just dropping patches
<seb128> dropping a revert?
<didrocks> yeah, 3 of them actually
<seb128> k, makes sense
<didrocks> but u-c-c doesn't work that well
<didrocks> well, let's see if he's on that, I just spent 30 minutes just in case it was quick
<seb128> Laney, I'm not saying that cherry picking is not nice, but the code is so different there is only so much you can effectively cherrypick
<seb128> if you try to cherry pick a commit that apply to a source that doesn't even exist in your tree I fail to see how cherrypick makes your job easier
<Laney> we would have updated more things if it were easier
<Laney> definitely
<didrocks> seb128: oh, actually: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1401362
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1401362 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Support newer gnome-bluetooth" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<didrocks> so maybe he's looking at it
<Laney> nice ;-)
<seb128> Laney, I disagree with that, the reason we didn't update is mostly because we wanted to stay away from the UI redesigns upstream did
<seb128> that's the reason we did our version to start with
<seb128> didrocks, cool :-)
<tammy> willcooke, ping, did you see my email?
<Laney> that's why it's a fork
<seb128> right, so don't blame the diff on the vcs used
<seb128> tammy, he's off sick
<Laney> what?
<tammy> seb128, oh! thank you :)
<Laney> I am maintaining my point which is that we would have had the choice to take things but it is much more difficult to do that now so we just don't do it in reality
<seb128> I disagree with that
<Laney> we find bugs and take fixes then but nothing proactive happens
<Laney> fine
<seb128> I did update some panels previous cycle
<seb128> and the vcs is not an issue/what stopped me to backport more stuff
<Laney> It stops *me*
<seb128> it's the fact that the new code refactor UIs and we don't want those
<Laney> The same issue applies for u-s-d
<seb128> k, you want to be religious on vcs fine
<seb128> but it doesn't stop others in the team
<seb128> so I don't think you can blame things not happening on the vcs choice
<Laney> it's not a religious argument
<seb128> not but it's a lame argument "I would work on it if I had it my way, but since you guys prefer working that way I just don't give a damn"
<Laney> great, yes, that's what I said, thanks
<seb128> yw
<seb128> thanks for throwing the argument in our faces
<Laney> dude
<seb128> yeah, I'm really annoyed
<didrocks> waow, session crash…
<seb128> if we were using a git version of u-c-c we wouldn't be in any different situation in regard of bluez5
<seb128> not even sure what that had to do with the discussion
<Laney> I don't really know how to carry on without inflaming more
<seb128> yeah, you should perhaps have thought about that before throwing the "if you guys didn't do stupid vcs choices we would be in a better situation"
<seb128> anyway, let's move on
<mlankhorst> willcooke: get well soon
<Laney> hey ;-)
<didrocks> good morning Laney :)
<Laney> the skies are actually clear and blue today, quite nice
 * didrocks used Men In Black device on both dudes
<Laney> bet it's cold out there
<didrocks> getting warmer here, but really cloudy
<Laney> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2641170
<Laney> uh oh
<Laney> heeeeeeey larsu, so I'm just pulling your patches for gtk - is unity going to need a fix too for the dash?
<seb128> oh, speaking about unity, the launcher loosing the firefox/tb icons with the new gtk (having them replaced by a "?") is that a bamf issue?
<seb128> did anyone talked to Trevinho yet about that?
<Laney> e.g. nautilus has a big icon still & I guess there will be random others even if we fix the cases we find
<larsu> Laney: yes :/
<larsu> Laney: I'm almost ready with an update for those patches, too. But I guess we can just update the package again
<Laney> shrug, just going to put it in the PPA right now
<larsu> ok. Im busy breakfasting and making tea anyway
<larsu> :P
<larsu> thanks!
<Laney> if you update for their approach that's better I suppose
<larsu> I see their point
<larsu> but they bring it across weirdly
<larsu> "it's better to have obvious bugs than subtle ones"
<larsu> imo, if the bug is subtle enough that nobody notices, it's not a bug
<Laney> guess he really hates scaled icons :P
<Laney> "miserable" made me laugh
<larsu> ya
<larsu> I'll fix it by choosing the smallest non-scaled icon (if it exists)
<larsu> we might still end up with icons that don't quite fit the text or inconsistently sized icons
<larsu> but at least menu items will always be the same height
<larsu> and we'll never have screen-filling menu items
<didrocks> larsu: challenging design?
<didrocks> :)
<larsu> didrocks: ya :)
<didrocks> tseliot: hey, IIRC, you worked on plymouth, right?
<tseliot> didrocks: yep
<didrocks> tseliot: I'm trying to experiment the fsck progress with systemd. I have issue to be able to run it under my X11 tty
<didrocks> tseliot: I just tried sudo plymouthd --no-daemon --tty=`tty` --debug
<didrocks> after installing the plymouth-x11 package
<didrocks> and most of the time, it exits successfully, returning 0
<didrocks> no debug info that can give a clue
<didrocks> does it ring a bell to you?
<didrocks> (I have no other plymouthd process running)
<didrocks> some other time, the process stays, but any command like plymouth quit or plymouth ping, plymouth --show-spash does nothing…
<didrocks> splash*
<tseliot> didrocks: it can hang from time to time, so you'll have to kill the process
<tseliot> didrocks: halfline in #plymouth can probably help you debugging that
<tseliot> (he's upstream)
<didrocks> tseliot: great! I'll move the discussion there then, thanks :)
<tseliot> np
<Sweet5hark> moin
<xnox> didrocks: we have an excellent page on plymouth on wiki.ubuntu.com which tells how to do stuff.
<xnox> didrocks: it does work in x11 mode last tiem i've checked.
<xnox> didrocks: also, our upstart-mountall-plymouth integration uses an extension to plymouth protocol to transmit fsck progress updates.
<xnox> didrocks: systemd-fsck should learn to do the same, but at the time I didn't have time to figure that one out.
<xnox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth#Running_Plymouth_.22post-boot.22
<xnox> unless plymouth is completely broken under systemd/logind/new-upstream/something else
<didrocks> xnox: I read about that page ;)
<xnox> didrocks: ;-) ok
<didrocks> xnox: but yeah, that's the issue, most of the time, the plymouthd daemon returned
<didrocks> xnox: I have a good grasp on systemd-fsck now
<xnox> didrocks: it usually works for me, but i'm on dual-screen so don't know.
<didrocks> xnox: not sure if that comes into play, but well, I have it shown at this boot :)
<Trevinho> seb128: might be something like that, but strange that firefox is affected
<didrocks> xnox: tseliot: are we only supporting in the ubuntu logo theme "fsck:*" updates? like no other update as: plymouth --update foo
<xnox> didrocks: correct. in ubuntu-logo and the text themes.
<xnox> didrocks: so there is fsck progress on serial/text plymouth mode - e.g. reboot with forcefsck and hit ESC to see the text updates as well.
<xnox> didrocks: we do not support plymouth "update" aka windows package upgrade in progress mode, nor messages / progress / etc for that mode.
<didrocks> xnox: ok, systemd does it differently for the text mode (as we display the /dev/console messages)
<didrocks> it's just forwarding the fsck progress there
<didrocks> xnox: ubuntu-text is when we press escape? (or when we install like an nvidia card)
<xnox> didrocks: let me check... cause there is a text one which we do not use at all.
<didrocks> seems to be the later
<didrocks> however, I don't see the fsck implementation as ubuntu-logo there
<xnox> didrocks: ubuntu-logo theme & details plugin have mountall's fsck support.
<didrocks> xnox: so, we don't use the ubuntu-text one?
<didrocks> or it's just that if you have a nvidia card (or in virtualbox for instance), you don't have fsck support?
<xnox> didrocks: one can use it, it just has no fsck progress output.
<didrocks> xnox: yeah, so, I understood it right, thanks!
<didrocks> xnox: also, the details plugin don't have the same logic than for ubuntu-logo
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/660151 <- if you feel like implementing =)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 660151 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "[Plymouth] Progress of fsck isn't show with ubuntu-text theme" [Medium,Confirmed]
 * didrocks wonders if we shouldn't fix all this having the same logic
<xnox> didrocks: correct details plugin is more functional output, that is which mountpoint and which progress % it is.
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> so, it means, we'll have it in double
<xnox> didrocks: i find the stock logic to be useless but "UX-user friendly"
<didrocks> like /dev/console
<didrocks> and this one
<didrocks> xnox: the details plugin shows /dev/console output, right?
<xnox> didrocks: "fsck 3 out of 7 disks 34% done; C cancel?"
<didrocks> xnox: no, I just meant the /dev/console content, as plymouth ownes it
<xnox> didrocks: kind of yes. plymouth steals /dev/console and the details plugin is printed there. Thus with Esc button one can switch between ubuntu-logo <-> details plugin.
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> so, we already have progress with systemd thanks to that
<didrocks> (details progress, as all fsck -C are forwarded there)
<xnox> ah cool.
<xnox> patching systemd-fsck to send fsck messages to playmouth "mountall-style" would be useful, and then drop the fsck handling in the details plugin.
<didrocks> xnox: that or having the fsckd daemon to get that upstream
<xnox> most themes don't process those at all.
<xnox> didrocks: good luck.
<didrocks> xnox: they did that proposal actually :)
<xnox> as far as i can tell none of that ever landed anywhere... =(
<xnox> well, i'm out of date then.
<didrocks> they don't want plymouth doing the logic
<didrocks> they would prefer that we just send one update with a string
<didrocks> and having fsckd doing that (this fsckd would be part of systemd)
<tseliot> didrocks: yes, what xnox said
<Laney> attente_: hey, do you know if anyone has checked the mir backend on gtk 3.14.5?
<Laney> getting some build errors here
<Laney> using the patch that was in bzr, this is
 * desrt yawns
<desrt> Laney: good morning :)
<Laney> hey desrt
<Laney> how's .ca?
<desrt> it's snowing right now
<desrt> which is potentially problematic, because they're currently replacing brickwork on our building
<desrt> i get the impression that this is the sort of thing that you don't do while it's snowing
<desrt> Laney: getting properly settled in?
<Laney> maybe you'll have a free winter wonderland indoors
<Laney> ya
<Laney> some guys are here doing some work atm
<desrt> did you score a dedicated office?
<Laney> oh yes that was one of the requirements
<Laney> had that in the previous place too
<desrt> :)
<desrt> standing desk time
<Laney> this is larger though
<Laney> there's a big void behind me
<Laney> maybe a sofa?
<desrt> nah.  pinball machine.
<Laney> oh man
<larsu> morning desrt :)
<desrt> hihi
<larsu> see the bug about g_menu_popup()?
<larsu> ignore the name, of course. But nice concept.
<desrt> no.  i didn't.
<larsu> also, mclasen and hergertme are adding action group api
<larsu> I think we might want to deliver on the description at some point...
<larsu> I think they want to make get_muxer() public
<larsu> (as an action group, of course)
<desrt> scary
<desrt> actiongroup is actually a shit api for the muxer
<desrt> because of the signal scaling issue
<desrt> that's why the observer interface was invented
<desrt> worth noting that the newly added support for signal connection reporting could solve approximately half of that problem...
<larsu> because we don't need to watch when noone is listening?
<Laney> time to go out on bike in http://www.raintoday.co.uk/ and (a) give blood (b) mop floors at old house
<Laney> joy ;-)
<Laney> ttyl
<darkxst> Sarvatt, anychance you can take a look at my patch bug 1392954
<ubot5> bug 1392954 in ppa-purge (Ubuntu) "Handle soname bumps in package names" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1392954
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, better use tabs as in the original source
<darkxst> ricotz, hi thanks, fixed
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-12-12
<barretj> I installed Android Studio according to the instructions on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make
<barretj> and supposedly that also installs the Android SDK
<barretj> what path does it install the SDK to?
<barretj> I ask because I am getting this error: Error: ANDROID_HOME is not set and "android" command not in your PATH. You must fulfill at least one of these conditions.
<pitti> Good morning
<larsu> good morning
<didrocks> morning
<larsu> hi didrocks!
<larsu> hi pitti!
<didrocks> hey larsu ;)
<didrocks> cold going to an end?
<larsu> hopefully. It's definitely better than yesterday
<larsu> thanks for asking :)
<larsu> how are you?
<didrocks> I'm great thanks!
<didrocks> starting to get crazy without doing any exercise and so no work break
<didrocks> I'll try to do some cycling today during the break, seems the weather will permit that
<larsu> :)
<larsu> Laney: :/ https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=739567#c2
<ubot5> Gnome bug 739567 in general "Comment in sol.c is needlessly offensive" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<larsu> head -> desk
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks :-)
<didrocks> seb128: do you mind reviewing jayatana in the NEW queue? I just pushed it and as I've done quite a lot of packaging cleanup, don't want to ack it myself :)
<seb128> didrocks, sure can do
<didrocks> thanks!
 * willcooke -> still sick
<willcooke> bbl
<willcooke> larsu, ^  gonna miss our 1:1 sorry
<Laney> hey hey
<Laney> larsu: grim
<larsu> Laney: sorry, didn't want to start your morning like that. Good morning! :)
<didrocks> morning Laney!
<seb128> hey Laney
<Laney> happy friday folks ;-)
<larsu> Laney: I didn't know we had this --enable-distro thing in gnome-terminal
<larsu> that's profoundly ugly
<Laney> I think he did it after getting told off
<larsu> but why add all this complexity?
<larsu> I really wonder why he cares so much
<Laney> avoiding a complete climbdown?
<seb128> didrocks, is systemd supposed to write a syslog or dmesg?
<seb128> I've neither of those being written and journalctl is empty
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, it's supposed to forward to /var/log/syslog
<didrocks> seb128: sudo journalctl is empty?
<seb128> didrocks, oh, no, you need to sudo it...
<didrocks> yeah, it's a bug on the list
<didrocks> so that people on the admin group can as well without sudo
<didrocks> it should still forward to syslog
<seb128> right, that got me confused
<seb128> empty journal, no hint that you need to use sudo
<seb128> it doesn't
<seb128> but I rm-ed syslog (to have fresh logs)
<didrocks> hum, I doubt you created /var/log/journald, right?
<didrocks> ah
<seb128> so maybe it skips it if the file doesn't exist?
<didrocks> probably it fallbacks to permanent journald storage then
<seb128> no, but I rmed /var/log/*log*
<seb128> well rather *.log *.1 syslog dmesg
<didrocks> seb128: quite easy to know, if you sudo journalctl
<seb128> well, that is working, thanks
<didrocks> do you only have the current boot?
<didrocks> or older logs
<seb128> yes
<seb128> only current
<didrocks> ah, so it disables forwarding and not activate permanent storage, interesting
<didrocks> did you rm and reboot?
<didrocks> or didn't reboot yet
<seb128> reboot
<didrocks> so, not an opened fd
<didrocks> worth logging a bug IMHO
<didrocks> can be a syslog thing TBH
<seb128> bug saying what?
<seb128> "deleting syslog should activate journal mode"?
<didrocks> seb128: I would rather expect: deleting logs in /var/log/ shouldn't stop logging further boot
<seb128> k
<didrocks> (via syslog)
<seb128> well, boots are logged
<seb128> or at least the current one is
<seb128> since it's in journalctl
<didrocks> seb128: persistent logging then?
<didrocks> or "logging on disk"
<seb128> didrocks, let me check, maybe it has old logs
<didrocks> can be, didn't check yet
<seb128> but sudo systemctl --list-boots has only one entry
<seb128> I guess that would record previous boot if it had those
<seb128> I reboot 3 times since
<seb128> the --boot option helps says "ID or, if unspecified, the current boot"
<seb128> so I guess --list-boots should list all boots
<seb128> since there is only 1 there is an issue with persistency
<didrocks> seb128: if you don't have permanent journald logging, it will only list last boot
<didrocks> so even with the syslog forwarding working, you won't get that
<didrocks> (I guess you s/systemctl/journalctl)
<seb128> yeah, sorry, journalctl ;-)
<didrocks> basically, it's:
<seb128> grrr, autofingers, I keep wanting to type "ctrl"
<seb128> instead of ctl :p
<didrocks> - you always get all journalctl features for current boot
<didrocks> - you only get them on previous boot with journald persistent logging (not enabled by default)
<didrocks> - otherwise, if syslog is installed, it will fw logs to it for previous boots, and you won't have access to them via journalctl
<didrocks> by default, on debian/ubuntu, we enable syslog forwarding by default
<didrocks> we discussed in case syslog is removed to enable persistent journald logging automatically
<didrocks> (which is just about mkdir /var/log/journal)
<Laney> cherry-picked some stuff, mir backend builds now
<seb128> Laney, great!
<Laney> ;-)
<seb128> does anyone know what " '$nbr': '[1-6]$' means in bash?
<seb128> is that "true if $nbr is a number between 1 and 6"?
<Laney> haven't seen that syntax before
<Laney> share the script?
<seb128> Laney, /etc/init.d/console-setup
<seb128> 	if expr "$(fgconsole 2>/dev/null || true)" : '[1-6]$' >/dev/null && \
<seb128> 	   (! type plymouth >/dev/null || ! plymouth --ping); then
<seb128> 	    log_action_begin_msg "Setting up console font and keymap"
<Laney> ah
<Laney> expr, I think that's a regex match
<seb128> so basically if "fgconsole" returns a number between 1 and 6?
<Laney> ye
<seb128> k
<seb128> next question, why this check?
<seb128> hint, under systemd, that number is "7"
<seb128> which makes the keymap not being applied to consoles on boot
<seb128> I guess I should move to -devel
 * seb128 does that
<Laney> 7 for me too and I'm not using systemd atm
<seb128> k, so maybe I don't understand the script
<Laney> ah, that's because I ran from X of courser
<seb128> ah
<seb128> that was my next question, how did you run it :p
<Laney> 1 on vt1
<seb128> in my case I just did an "fgconsole" call in the init script and I'm looking at syslog after boot
<seb128> right
<seb128> it's the console you are on
<seb128> but what is that supposed to be for init scripts
<seb128> not manually ran
<seb128> and why this check?
<Laney>        --force
<Laney>               Do not check whether we are on the console.  Notice that you can be forced to hard-reboot your computer if you run setupcon
<Laney>               with this option and you are on a X server.
<Laney> probably because of that
<seb128> hum
<seb128> well, that seems to be the wrong way to check if you are on an xserver
<seb128> since systemd runs it on vt7
<seb128> and there is no xserver :p
<didrocks> seb128: s/systemd/ubuntu/
<didrocks> seb128: I guess it's lightdm forcing that
<seb128> systemd on ubuntu
<didrocks> (on fedora with systemd, it's vt1)
<seb128> didrocks, doesn't happen under upstart though
<seb128> so not "ubuntu"
<didrocks> seb128: we run on vt7, even under upstart, don't we?
<seb128> hum
<seb128> so why is the keymap correct under upstart?
 * seb128 looks more into the issue
<didrocks> seb128: you mean on !x_session
<seb128> no, on boot
<didrocks> seb128: on x, the keymap is correct, isn't it?
<seb128> boot with upstart as pid1, console is azerty
<seb128> use init=/bin/systemd
<seb128> console is qwerty
<seb128> dunno
<didrocks> seb128: what do you mean by "console", like, you go on emergency mode?
<seb128> on X lightdm/u-s-d sets it to my user value
<seb128> no
<seb128> like I do ctrl-alt-f1
<didrocks> yeah, so that's vt1, nothing to do with where the X server is running, right?
<seb128> no, you are the one who mentioned X
<seb128> that confuses me ;-)
<didrocks> 11:22:02    seb128 | since systemd runs it on vt7
<seb128> Xorg doesn't even run in those tests
<didrocks> what's the "it" then? :)
<seb128> the init script
<seb128> 	if expr "$(fgconsole 2>/dev/null || true)" : '[1-6]$' >/dev/null && \
<seb128> 	   (! type plymouth >/dev/null || ! plymouth --ping); then
<seb128> 	    log_action_begin_msg "Setting up console font and keymap"
<seb128> I put a
<didrocks> ah, you talked about the X server with Laney first
<seb128> "fgconsole" there
<didrocks> ok
<seb128> and look at journalctlk
<didrocks> are you sure it's running on vt1, this script?
<seb128> and it printed "7"
<seb128> no
<seb128> it runs on 7
<Laney> did you try that under upstart?
<didrocks> systemd is spawning vts on demand
<seb128> according to the journalctl log
<seb128> Laney, not yet, but under upstart my keymap is azerty
<seb128> so I assume the script works
<Laney> it would maybe rule out this script
<seb128> didn't look at the differences yet
<Laney> i.e. upstart could have a job
<Laney> or something else might do it there
<didrocks> ok, I think running it under upstart and see if it's running under vt7 or not will shade some lights
<seb128> well, on what?
<seb128> I still think that line
<seb128> 	if expr "$(fgconsole 2>/dev/null || true)" : '[1-6]$' >/dev/null && \
<seb128> is buggy
<seb128> whatever the outcome of upstart or other run is
<seb128> that script should run on boot, next line is
<seb128> 	    if run_by_init; then
<seb128> so running by init is a supported case and should work
<seb128> no?
<seb128> then i may happen that some other upstart script set the keyboard as well
<seb128> still doesn't change the fact that console-setup should be doing it and is not?
<didrocks> yeah, but at least, it would rule out if this script is in use or not
<didrocks> (doesn't change that it's maybe buggy, of no use, and should be removed)
<seb128> well, that's orthogonal
<seb128> or another bug
<didrocks> yeah, but while we are at it, can be interesting to decipher
<seb128> right, I'm in the middle of debugging
<didrocks> and know if we should look at some other place, or in this script
<seb128> one step at the time ;-)
<seb128> well, we can look at fixing that script in any case
<seb128> even if it doesn't fix the keymap bug
<didrocks> yeah, not what I'm telling
<seb128> is there some magic command for "give me grub menu on next boot"?
 * seb128 tired to key pressing keys to not get the menu
<didrocks> keeping shift pressed? I'm sure there is some flags, but don't know
<didrocks> to detect faulty boot
<seb128> well, half of the time that doesn't work for some reason
<seb128> shift kept pressed
<didrocks> seb128: I saw that you have to press it during the bios
<didrocks> not before
<didrocks> at least, on my hw
<seb128> too early then?
<didrocks> was the case for me
<seb128> I think it's the same here
<seb128> it's annoying :p
 * seb128 reboots a third time
<didrocks> yeah, I'm sure there are more magic, like "it's not a state" :)
<didrocks> oh nice, eurostar is directly leaving from Lyon now
<seb128> rather than having to change in paris?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> well s/now/next May/
<didrocks> (or lille, I preferred changing in Lille)
 * seb128 gives up on getting a grub menu and edit /etc/default/grub
<Laney> i heard there might be one direct to berlin :-o
<didrocks> seb128: I'm in grubby world as well
<didrocks> trying to have a nice patch to have an upstart boot option
<didrocks> but so that this only happens when we start to have systemd by default
<seb128> shrug, of course I forgot to update-grub :p
<didrocks> :p
<didrocks> Laney: so, this script is running on vt7 under usptart (that's what you told)?
<Laney> nah
<didrocks> ah
<Laney> I didn't debug it
<Laney> leaving that to others for now
<didrocks> seb128: you are rebooting under upstart or should I try?
<didrocks> my bet is that it's not running on vt7 under upstart
<didrocks> and so, it sets the locale
<seb128> didrocks, I just booted under upstart
<didrocks> ok
<seb128> it exit 0 early
<didrocks> oh?
<didrocks> seb128: /etc/init/console-setup.conf
<seb128> if [ -f /lib/lsb/init-functions ]; then
<seb128>     . /lib/lsb/init-functions
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, don't look further, this is the job setting it up under upstart ^
<GunnarHj> Hi seb128!
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey
<GunnarHj> seb128: Is https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu/vivid/gdm/config-error-dialog/+merge/239729 still on your 'list'? Also, would it help if I asked someone in the Swedish LoCo to test it, considering that I'm not able to do so myself? Or will you test anyway when reviewing?
<seb128> GunnarHj, no, it was never on my list, I commented on it because it was similar to the lightdm one, but I didn't use/touch gdm for years and I don't feel like uploading it, letting that to Ubuntu GNOME team
<seb128> didrocks, so seems the script bails out under upstart
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, subscribing ubuntu-sponsors again, then.
<seb128> GunnarHj, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, and as we have the specific upstart job for it, that works…
<didrocks> seb128: I wonder if systemd isn't just supposed to have systemd-localed doing the job and something doesn't work with our config
<didrocks> like, it depends on /etc/locale.conf
<didrocks> which we don't have
<seb128> didrocks, no, systemd has systemd-vconsole
<seb128> http://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/vconsole.conf.html
<didrocks> seb128: trying to change the locale on a fedora system I have handy
<didrocks> ah, interesting
<seb128> didrocks, but it's turned off in debian/rules because console-data/setup do that
<seb128> and nobody had time to properly figure out how to replace those yet
<didrocks>   * Disable systemd-vconsole-setup.service for now.
<seb128> didrocks, see pitti's comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1400393
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1400393 in systemd (Ubuntu) "wrong keyboard layout" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> seb128: ok, seems pitti has the more context on this. I don't see the value if we have a delta there with upstream, but I think there are good reasons
<seb128> didrocks, just "need to be reviewed before enabled" it seems
<pitti> didrocks: I don't have much context, I didn't look into this at all yet
<didrocks> seb128: well, I'm afraid that there are as well "keep in sync with other init systems" consideration
<pitti> I use US layout anyway, so I didn't notice
<pitti> yeah, for now "compatible with sysvinit/upstart" >> "use upstream solution which works differently under systemd"
<didrocks> yeah, so I guess we'll have yet another compatibility layer (and a custom service) to provide
<didrocks> pitti: let's discuss that next week, when you have time if you wish
<pitti> didrocks: or rather fix the init.d script to DTRT?
<pitti> we might have our ubuntu specific bits only in the upstart job
 * didrocks not really a fan to have an init script doing something that is mostly built-in
<didrocks> I think the init script is launched on the only available vt (vt7)
<pitti> me neither -- as long as the builtin stuff DTRT, that's fine
<didrocks> seb128: are you going to try removing the vt check?
<seb128> we should maybe look at enabled vgconsole then?
<seb128> didrocks, yes
<seb128> but lunch first, bbiab
<tkamppeter> I have prepared an SRU as bug 1386241, now this SRU will take longer to get verified (have to sort out some problems with printer manufacturers) and I want to get another SRU into Trusty, bug 1401835 which can get verified easily once the package is in proposed. How should I proceed?
<ubot5> bug 1386241 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu Trusty) "Add the full IPP Everywhere support from Utopic to Trusty" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1386241
<ubot5> bug 1401835 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu Utopic) "system-config-printer does not automatically download and install printer driver packages any more" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1401835
<tkamppeter> The conflict is in Trusty, bug 1401835 is to propose the SRU for both Utopic and Trusty.
 * Laney hunts for a usb stick
<willcooke> blurgh
<Laney> ctrl-shift-d works for inspector now
<Laney> so good
<Laney> thanks to ricotz
<seb128> tkamppeter, upload the easy fix first, get that moved to updates, then do another SRU with the longer to verify one
<Laney> larsu: looks like gnome-tweak-tool has borderful buttons in addition to virt-manager (also a transparent background)
<tkamppeter> seb128, the long one I have uploaded already some time a go and it got approved for verification. Now it turns out that the long one needs more changes (have to work out with manufacturers) and this week I got together the short one. Is it possible to somehow reject the current version of the long one and later on, after having fixed it and the short one being completed, upload a new version of the long one to the original
<tkamppeter>  bug report and get that veriofied then?
<seb128> tkamppeter, sure, you can do another SRU and ask the SRU team to discard the current one, you just need to use a version > to the current one
<larsu> Laney: noted (sorry, crazy Friday)
<Laney> np
<Laney> should probably use the pad
<Laney> ...
<seb128> ok, great, with current vivid/unity8-desktop (desktop-next), unity8 has apps running in windows mode and you can move/resize those
<larsu> seb128: how about unity7?
<larsu> did Trevinho's patch land?
<seb128> it's early not-doing-a-lot mode (no resize handle, no alt-tab), but still cool ;-)
<larsu> seb128: that's very cool though
<seb128> larsu, different topic? I'm speaking about wm under unity8
<seb128> unity7 has wm since day 1 :p
<seb128> it uses compiz
<larsu> seb128: yes, different (but old) topic about windows with csd
<seb128> Trevinho, ^
<seb128> how is that work going?
<Trevinho> larsu: ah I was confused, I thought you were talking about the gdk mir backend...
<seb128> hehe
<Trevinho> larsu: on compiz side, not yet
<seb128> so testing gtk3-demo
<seb128> windows can be moved and resized, and decorations from GTK are on the left
<seb128> still no border
 * larsu sees this not happening this cycle
<larsu> again.
<Trevinho> seb128: using the mir-demo-shell some of these stuff is working
<seb128> nice to see that it has "x_-" on the left though
<Trevinho> larsu: no, it will :P
<seb128> Trevinho, well, we are speaking unity7 there
<seb128> unity8 is a different topic I guess
<seb128> wm is just starting being added to it
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, sorry..... Yes
<larsu> Trevinho: this is what you said the last two cycles...
<larsu> not trying to start a huge discussion though
<Trevinho> larsu: nope, just the last one... and did some work, but then the irreparable happened :P
<tkamppeter> seb127, how do I contact the SRU team, do they have a special IRC channel?
<Laney> you subtracted 1 from seb128, how mean!
<seb128> lol
<seb128> tkamppeter, no, they don't, just comment on the SRU bug asking to drop the current SRU or try #ubuntu-devel
<Laney> ah, dist-upgrade finished; unity8 session works
<Laney> what's the key to make desktop files show up in the dash?
<tkamppeter> seb128, thanks, comment added to bug 1386241.
<ubot5> bug 1386241 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu Trusty) "Add the full IPP Everywhere support from Utopic to Trusty" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1386241
<seb128> Laney, X-Ubuntu-Touch=true
<Laney> ty
<Laney> should adding that to gedit.desktop and running it be enough?
<seb128> "running it"?
<seb128> what are you trying to do?
<seb128> adding the key to gedit.desktop and restarting unity8-dash should make gedit be listed in the apps icons
<seb128> under unity8
<seb128> clicking on it then should start gedit
<Laney> ok yeah, I just get a black screen
<seb128> k, so backend is buggy
<seb128> that's already the case is stock vivid
<seb128> I hopped the update would fix it :/
<Laney> ya
<Laney> I thought the update was buggy but the archive version is the same
<seb128> you can look to .cache/upstart/legacy...<appname>...log
<seb128> it might have errors
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9490515/
<seb128> Laney, dunno about that sorry :/
<seb128> no error there I can see
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9490532/ 3.12
<Laney> seems basically the same
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> could be a change in mir that bugged it
<seb128> hum
<seb128> Trevinho, that libcanberra commit, how does it work? it's a build time thing and we build our libcanberra with gtk/x11 no?
<Trevinho> seb128: no, it's a runtime check
<seb128> Trevinho, shrug, ignore me, I though you added the ifdef
<seb128> but that also adds the if (!GDK_IS_X11_DISPLAY(d)) call in it ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: also... I've branches for cogl and clutter for mir support that I'll push to master branches soon... So, it would be nice to package them... :P
<seb128> Trevinho, when is that segfault happening? I didn't see it on unity8 sessions so far
<seb128> Trevinho, great
<Trevinho> seb128: but while for clutter I don't see problems in having releases, cogl people seems not to want to release soon
<seb128> Trevinho, do you have any idea about current gtk nor working on unity8 in vivid?
<Trevinho> seb128: well, running the gnoem tetris game,,
<seb128> it gives a blank surface
<Trevinho> seb128: ooops, no.. I'm latest mir + latest gdk, but not in vivid
<seb128> k
<Trevinho> (and they work)
<seb128> we are not likely to get 3.16 this cycle
<seb128> so we need to backport fixes to the stable version
<Trevinho> seb128: well, a part from the gdkgl work, the rest should stay I guess
<seb128> yeah
<Trevinho> and.... gdkgl stuff got recently broken by an upstream change... that weirdly breaks us... but it looks mostly a mesa/mir issue
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, i thought I had replied to you, but it doesn't seem the case... so the crash was happening to me when running the gnome tetris game (that uses clutter, and canberra) with mir
<seb128> Trevinho, oh, makes sense, I've added the lp: # reference to the changelog and uploaded your change, thanks ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: np
<seb128> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cairo/+bug/1353362/comments/11 ... was that comment about the cairo merge or about the specific issue described before?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1353362 in cairo (Ubuntu) "cairo needs merge from debian" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> seb128: probably related to feature freeze
<attente_> seb128: hey, can you help me with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-gtk-module/+bug/1307657?
<seb128> didrocks, I've the feeling you skipped over your piloting shift this week, want to look at that merge ^ next week? would be good for your karma around here :-)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1307657 in unity-gtk-module (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU] UBUNTU_MENUPROXY should not be set in Xfce" [Undecided,In progress]
<seb128> attente_, hey, help how? to land it?
<attente_> yeah
<seb128> is the UBUNTU_MENUPROXY env not useful anymore?
<seb128> in any case, not sure I'm going to get to it today
<seb128> I'm on holidays starting in ~1.5 hours and still training to clean up backlog before that
<Laney> seb128: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/09/15/#ubuntu-desktop.html#t15:55
<seb128> but maybe Laney can look at landing that one next week?
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<attente_> oh ok
<seb128> attente_, since you are around, question for you!
<seb128> attente_, do you know what's going on with gtk apps under unity8 in vivid? they don't work anymore
<seb128> they show a black surface only
<seb128> I guess something changed on the mir side, but do you know if there is an update/fix/bug for GTK?
<seb128> that's using gtk from vivid on the stable update larsu is working on/we have in the vcs
<attente_> oh, no clue, everything seems fine under the demo shell
<seb128> hum
<seb128> greyback, ^ do you know maybe?
<greyback> seb128: am sorry to say I've no idea, I've not tried gtk apps with unity8 yet
<greyback> but if it works with demo shell, we must have broken something iin unity8
<greyback> please log bug against qtmir
<seb128> ok
<seb128> it worked some weeks ago
<greyback> nothing relevant changed in qtmir in some time, so not sure
<seb128> greyback, logs look like http://paste.ubuntu.com/9490515/
<seb128> from an app starting
<seb128> we can see a surface displaying for like a second, without content and then back to the dash
<greyback> so it crashes?
<seb128> not sure, no apport file
<greyback> or it is running, you just see dash
<seb128> let me try
<greyback> the surface you see for a second, it's definitely not the splash screen
<greyback> also, I think u8 has a bug, where dash is always undereneath the app. So if app surface transparent, you see just dash
<Laney> attente_: lemme upload that now using train
<attente_> Laney: wait, sorry, i was trying to debug something wrong with the tests failing
<Laney> hmm?
<attente_> Laney: were you talking about https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/gtk/refresh-mir-backend/+merge/244491? i need to fix the tests failing on it
<Laney> nein, unity-gtk-module
<didrocks> seb128: sure, opened and adding this tab
<attente_> oh, ok, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: speaking of skipping, do you think you will have some time to look at jayatana or not?
<didrocks> just to know if I should start finding other victims :)
<didrocks> (don't want to rush you before your holidays)
<seb128> didrocks, sorry, got carried away on other things, let me have a look now
<didrocks> thanks
 * didrocks is fighing with git-dpm
<Laney> poor dpm
<didrocks> fighting*
<didrocks> Laney: it isn't nice to me :p
<didrocks> or maybe it has some magic on git show?
<seb128> greyback, ok, the gtk apps are transparent, it's visible in windows mode :p
 * didrocks doesn't see his patch in debian/patches, but like if the changes were applied inline
<seb128> greyback, that's the unity8.log in case it's useful, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9491030/
<didrocks> yeah, it seems it's the case
<didrocks> Laney: do you know about git-dpm?
<Laney> no never used it i'm afraid
<didrocks> it's like magic, git history doesn't mention the debian/patches that has been added
<didrocks> directly show the inline changes
<greyback> seb128: ok, I don't see anything suspicious there, must be a rendering issue. I'll need a bug with instructions on how to repro
<seb128> greyback, ok, easy "install a gtk app, gedit will do, add X-Ubuntu-Touch=true to its .desktop, log into unity8 session, click on gedit in the dash"
<seb128> greyback, putting that in a bug report
<seb128> greyback, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmir/+bug/1401968
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1401968 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "GTK applications don't work anymore under unity8" [Undecided,New]
<greyback> seb128: ah ok, it isn't hard.  I thought I needed to compile branches
<seb128> :-)
<greyback> thanks for that
<greyback> I'll look into it next week
<seb128> thanks
<willcooke> soooooo sweet.  Open a youtube video in the browser and move the window around with no frames getting dropped in U8
<Laney> it's creepy when someone highlights your cells on a spreadsheet
 * Laney eyes ogra_ 
<ogra_> heh
<seb128> didrocks, NEWed
<didrocks> seb128: thanks!
<Laney> attente_: ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-001 want to give it a quick spin before upload?
<attente_> sure
<attente_> Laney: i don't see it there
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-001/+packages ?
<attente_> Laney: looks good
<Laney> ty
<seb128> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmir/+bug/1401968 about the gtk not working under unity8, downgrading qtmir fixes it so it suggests an issue there
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1401968 in QtMir "GTK applications don't work anymore under unity8" [Critical,New]
<Laney> seb128: nice find
<seb128> Laney, thanks ;-)
<Laney> maybe we could get some CI up for this
<seb128> yeah, we should
<seb128> well we should also have some to make sure the unity8 desktop session starts
<seb128> we had instance of that not working anymore as well
<willcooke> I emailed ev about CI last week
<willcooke> problem is U8 desktop doesnt visualise well atm
<Laney> virtualise?
<willcooke> ya
<willcooke> that's a perfectly cromulant word
<willcooke> it doesnt run well in a VM
<Laney> you said visualise, was checking
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> so
<willcooke> I did
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> I blame flu
<Laney> well maybe if that's the case some real hardware could be used
<Laney> ok
<Laney> happy weekend!
<willcooke> l8r Laney
<Laney> & happy holidays seb128 ;-)
<seb128> Laney, thanks! to you too
<willcooke> hrm suddenly cant ssh in to my u8 box
<willcooke> mlankhorst, I lost your instructions for xmir.  I think they were in a pastepin which expired
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-12-13
<desrt> schroot is really neat
<desrt> i should have learned this tool a long time ago
<desrt> it's just the right level of container for the sort of things that i typically need to do
<user22> hi guys..i had some problem with my Netgear wifi card..can some one please help.. :)
<user22> http://askubuntu.com/questions/560911/problem-with-netgaer-driver-stopped-working-on-ubuntu-14-04-64-bit-ndiswrapper
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-12-07
<hikiko> Hello!
<didrocks> good morning
<hikiko> good morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey hikiko
<pitti> Good morning
 * pitti hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs pitti back
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<larsu_> happy Monday!
<seb128> salut pitti
<seb128> hey larsu
<seb128> wie gehts?
<larsu> seb128: great thanks! Just came back from the gym. And you?
<seb128> I'm good, thanks!
<seb128> you have an early start today :-)
<larsu> indeed. Faina had to be at the airport early and I shared her cab to the gym :)
<larsu> since I was awake anyway....
<seb128> I see
<Trevinho> Morning
<seb128> hey Trevinho! how are you?
<Trevinho> seb128: well today I was supposed not to work (ad time or tomorrow is a national holiday here), but my plan failed :-/
<seb128> Trevinho, oh, not sure how much your worked but you should stop there and go enjoy your day!
<Trevinho> seb128: no I didn't take this day off, so I've to ;-)
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> well you can still take it off, or swap it
<seb128> pitti, can you fix https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/libdbusmenu/+pots/libdbusmenu/de/2/+translate ?
<seb128> bug #1522934
<ubot5> bug 1522934 in language-pack-gnome-de (Ubuntu) "LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: Translation has an invalid value" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522934
<seb128> it's just a de translation to validate
<seb128> (I think you are in the right team for doing changes?)
<pitti> seb128: do you know, should it actually include the "ltr" string, i. e. is that some kind of constant referred to in other parts of the UI?
<pitti> seb128: "ltr" does not mean anything in German (or any non-English language for that matter)
<seb128> pitti, no, it's a marker for the code to know what mode it's in, not a visible thing
<seb128> I wonder if they could get that info from the locale
<seb128> it feels weird to rely on translations for it
<pitti> seb128: ok, I dropped the ltr, and accepted the better one
<seb128> pitti, sorry, I think I was unclear, it needs to be "ltr" or "rtl"
<seb128> as the comment states
<pitti> urgh
<pitti> ok, sorry, misunderstoof
<seb128> pitti, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dbusmenu-team/libdbusmenu/trunk.15.10/view/head:/libdbusmenu-glib/server.c#L680
<seb128> code speaks better :p
<pitti> done
<pitti> yeah, doing this in a project like dbusmenu is totally sick
<pitti> not sure if the locale exposes that, but it
<pitti> ... should indeed be in a central place by language
<duflu> pitti: You know in some regions (like Australia) "totally sick" means extremely good/fun/exciting
<seb128> pitti, seems like GTK does the same :-/
<seb128> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/tree/gtk/gtkmain.c#n1188
<seb128>   gchar            *e   = _("default:LTR");
<seb128> pitti, thanks for fixing it!
<pitti> de rien!
<larsu> hi pitti!
<seb128> pitti, how is Lyon btw?
<seb128> had a fun w.e?
<pitti> seb128: en fait ! nous avons marché 20 km samedi et dimanche, c'était bien
<pitti> seb128: hier nous avons revu hadess, il habite près de didrocks
<pitti> seb128: quick googling didn't reveal anything, seems the general recommendation is actually to hardcode the 8 to 9 languages that use RTL
<seb128> pitti, I guess that would be another option, the current one sort of work though, if it has an incorrect translation it defaults to LTR
<willcooke> morning all
<pitti> seb128: *nod*
<pitti> seb128: it's just not that reliable to rely on translators actually catching all 9 languages in all of these projects
<pitti> hey willcooke
<willcooke> hey pitti
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<seb128> pitti, yeah, good point...
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> morning didrocks seb128
<larsu> morning didrocks! How was your weekend?
<larsu> hi willcooke! How are you?
<willcooke> hey larsu, good thanks!
<willcooke> larsu, was the dentists ok?
<pitti> hey larsu, wie gehts?
<didrocks> larsu: hey! was nice, a lot of walking with pitti and chatting ;)
<didrocks> how was your's?
<larsu> willcooke: need two fillings and a trip to a orthodontist
<larsu> pitti: great! Feel good after gym this morning
<willcooke> larsu, could be worse :)
<larsu> didrocks: was nice as well. Went to see my niece
<larsu> willcooke: heh, indeed
<Laney> ahoy there
<larsu> moin Laney! How is it going?
<Laney> hey larsu!
<Laney> going well
<Laney> went walking in wales at the weekend
<larsu> oh nice!
<Laney> caught the south end of this http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-35020487
<Laney> wasn't actually flooded where we were
<Laney> but so much rain
<Laney> and dear god the wind
<Laney> 100km/h
<davmor2> less beans for Laney
<Laney> beans????
<davmor2> Laney: have you never seen blazing saddles cut down on the wind by eating less beans
<Laney> oh no sorry :(
<davmor2> Laney: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6dm9rN6oTs
<didrocks> good morning Laney
<seb128> hey Laney
<Sweet5hark> moin
<Laney> hey didrocks seb128
<Laney> how's it going?
<didrocks> good, yourself?
<Laney> SUPER!
<seb128> great ;-)
<seb128> what does "%'d" means for printf?
<seb128> e.g
<seb128> ngettext ("Deleting %'d file",
<seb128>                                            "Deleting %'d files",
<seb128>                                            source_info->num_files);
<larsu> seb128: integer
<larsu> unsigned, to be precise
<larsu> oh wait. you're asking about the '
 * larsu shuts up and reads the man page
<larsu> seb128: it's for thousands grouping
<seb128> in what manpage did you find it?
<seb128> I didn't find it in man 3 printf
<seb128> but maybe I didn't look right
<Laney> it's in there
<Laney> look for "thousands' grouping"
<seb128> oh, right
<seb128> I searched for "%'"
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> "1.234.567,89" in the da_DK locale
 * Laney screams
<seb128> now to understand why launchpad doesn't like it :-/
<seb128> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/nautilus/+pots/nautilus/gl/180/+translate
<seb128> it's doing %&#x27;d
<seb128> it's fine in the template http://launchpadlibrarian.net/228488052/nautilus.pot
<pitti> Laney: just FYI, I'm on top of the cloud sorry-ness, so delete the mails up to now
<Laney> hey pitti
<Laney> pitti: okay, what's going on?
<pitti> Laney: so the ppc64 one is the new 4.4 kernel in the PPA which apparently breaks reboots; I killed these PPA tests for now, and will get a console-log etc.
<pitti> Laney: I'm just deploying some new ssh setup script to do that automatically in such cases
<pitti> Laney: just when PS4.5 went down.. but it's back up now
<Laney> we use a PPA kernel?
<pitti> Laney: no, this is for tests against the kernel PPA (which has linux 4.4)
<Laney> pitti: oh right, that's a good test result then
<pitti> Laney: kind of, yes, just an unfortunate failure mode
<pitti> Laney: apparently not ppc64el, though: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml#pkg-asic0x
<davmor2> Laney: seb128: the new nautilus landing the icons are huge http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/desktop-screenshots/big-new-nautilus.png
<seb128> davmor2, yes, upstream design choice
<seb128> feel free to comment on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=748441
<ubot5> Gnome bug 748441 in Views: Icon View "Icons too large for Natilus/Files" [Normal,Needinfo]
<seb128> they seem to think it's alright
<pitti> Laney: oh, and the other things are that there's a bunch of undeletable instances on bos01 (which use quota) and I can't create newer images on lcy01, and we also don't have imports of xenial cloud images; I have some 4 RTs pending now
<Laney> pitti: haha, oh dear
<pitti> isn't it fun :)
<larsu> seb128: can't we just set a different default?
<seb128> larsu, it's not in gsettings, it's a code patch, but sure we can patch that
<seb128> still would be nicer if upstream reconsidered
<seb128> also when we patch things it makes some of us sad
<larsu> oh, I thought it was just a different initial zoom
<larsu> ya patch is bad
<seb128> larsu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1522316/comments/3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1522316 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Icons are too big" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> basically
<seb128> the current slider doesn't give you small values
<larsu> hm, aday says it's the same number of icons
<larsu> just bigger and less spacing
<seb128> that's probably true
<seb128> doesn't change the "in your face" feeling
<davmor2> seb128: on a plus side I'm not getting the glitch I had on the launcher any more where the % transferred meter remained up even though it had finished transferring
<seb128> it also means with that the same spacing and smaller icons you could get more on screen
<larsu> seb128: I don't particularly care about that :)
<larsu> seb128: it's not true though. those are really *huge*
<seb128> yeah :-/
<xnox> darkxst, now that gdm3 took over packages from gdm, should gdm be removed?
<xnox> seb128, Laney ^
<xnox> cause rebuilding gdm, now fails to upload into the archive =(
<Laney> don't ask me
<darkxst> xnox, yes gdm source should be removed from xenial archive
<darkxst> I kinda assumed archive admins would have done that when approving the new gdm3 source
<xnox> darkxst, i don't think so. removals are processed from debian, and from lp bugs... it should be flagged up on the reports but not sure.
<xnox> i'll file AA removal request.
<darkxst> xnox, there is no gdm source in debian!
<xnox> sure, but that didn't happen right about now ;-)
<xnox> and i just uploaded gdm that fails to upload the build =)
<darkxst> Laney, ^ can you remove it ?
<darkxst> or didrocks?
<xnox> bug #1523441 -> it will be processed eventually
<ubot5> bug 1523441 in gdm (Ubuntu) "[RM] [ROM] superseeded by gdm3" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523441
<didrocks> done
<darkxst> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> yw :)
<andyrock_> morning all
<willcooke> hey andyrock_
<qengho> good morning
<seb128> hey qengho andyrock
<seb128> xnox, could you propose your uploaded changes against the corresponding vcses?
<seb128> xnox, there is at least libdbusmenu and unity-settings-daemon that you uploaded without submitting back
<xnox> si
<seb128> thanks
<xnox> seb128, libdbusmenu should be fixes upstream to resolve the critical FTBFS that are opened since a while....
<xnox> e.g. bug #1429291
<xnox> ..
<xnox> ..
<seb128> right, it's not a reason to get the vcs out of sync with the distro
<ubot5> bug 1429291 in libdbusmenu (Ubuntu) "FTBFS on Ubuntu Vivid due to hang in test-json-instruction" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1429291
<xnox> ..
<xnox> ubot5, you hate mondays too, don't you? =)
<ubot5> xnox: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<seb128> xnox, unity-settings-daemon is a packaging fix and there is no reason you needed to bypass the vcs
<seb128> also you might derail ongoing landing by doing that
<seb128> please use the proper protocol and ask the people who look after the packages rather than doing things in a way that screw others
<xnox> seb128, I did $ debcheckout libdbusmenu -> and it gave me a stale raring branch....
<xnox> seb128, how is that supposed to work?
<seb128> debcheckout on unity-settings-daemon gives you the right thing
<seb128> and by looking at libdbusmenu you can see that it's going through CI landings
<seb128> commits or debian/changelog tells you that
<xnox> seb128, i don't see a point to ci landings for something that gets uploaded only 3 times a year =)
<seb128> xnox, forget about libdbusmenu then and let's discuss unity-settings-daemon
<seb128> what's your excuse for that one?
<seb128> it's properly maintained, has regular landing, a correct vcs refuse in the control
<seb128> debcheckout give you the right vcs
<xnox> nah....
<seb128> and you are on this channel
<xnox> let's discuss libdbusmenu =)
<seb128> you could have asked
<seb128> lol
<xnox> why is it out of date Vcs fileds =) and why does it have 12.10.... version number? =)
 * xnox is here only to troll =)))))))))))))))
<seb128> because it's a legacy component and not changing a lot nowadays
<seb128> but a mp to fix those issues would be welcome
<seb128> just let me know when you have one, I can help reviewing/landing it ;-)
<davmor2> xnox: you have to listen to this now for trolling https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaiEdBxrXu0
 * xnox is enjoying the jingle
<xnox> davmor2, is this what they danced to in the Mask ?! =)
<davmor2> xnox: no
<xnox> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/libdbusmenu/xnox-non-ci/+merge/279767
<seb128> xnox, thanks
<xnox> https://youtu.be/tLZQ_xQEHGY -> love it
 * xnox ponders to get banana suit, OMG this is so Minion way before minions too =)
<davmor2> xnox: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yqAaejuRn8
<xnox> https://youtu.be/BROWqjuTM0g
<davmor2> xnox: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQC7dweRTKU
<xnox> davmor2 you win !
<desrt> good morning, desktop
<seb128> hey desrt!
<seb128> had a good w.e?
<desrt> yes.  very.
<desrt> had a very good entire week, in fact
<desrt> collabora was extremely welcoming, saturday was a day of some very nice ingressing and then sunday was a day of some very nice esperantoing :)
<desrt> how was your weekend?
<seb128> great!
 * desrt is suddenly unhappy
<seb128> my w.e was fun, played some tennis and had a fondue on friday, had dinner with friends and played board games on saturday and didn't do a lot on sunday
<seb128> oh?
<desrt> just opened ingress.  my neighbourhood is very green this morning :p
<seb128> haha
<willcooke> :D
<desrt> seb128: meeting new people in .nl?
<Laney> I want a fondue
<seb128> :-)
<desrt> i want a chocolatine....
<desrt> ....and Daruka's head on a stick
 * willcooke had two mince pies at lunchtime 
 * desrt goes for a short walk
<seb128> desrt, yeah, I know a bunch of people here now ;-)
<desrt> seb128: nice
<desrt> how's the dutch? :)
<seb128> going slowly :p
<seb128> most people speak english
<desrt> ya
<desrt> someone explained that to me the first time i was there
<seb128> they even reply in english when you try to use dutch if they see it's not your native language
<seb128> which annoys some people who speak better than me :p
<desrt> the NL is a small country, and because of that, they have these boxes that they install into every home
<seb128> hehe
<desrt> the purpose of those boxes is for teaching children english
<desrt> i forget what they call them, but the english word for this object is "undubbed television"
<jpds> seb128: https://i.imgur.com/twAGdWG.jpg
<desrt> if it makes you feel any better, i wish my french was better :p
<seb128> :-)
<desrt> comic gold
<desrt> my experience with french is closer to either
<desrt> "aww.. an obvious anglo is trying my language... that's nice, but i would be more helpful to this person if i just spoke english to them..."
<desrt> or
<desrt> "your hamfisted attempts at my language is an insult to me and you're wasting my time"
<desrt> either way results in a lot of english spoken, in the end :(
<seb128> :-(
<jpds> desrt: You roastbeef
<desrt> meh.  i can kinda appreciate it.  it's not the job of people in restaurants to teach me a language :)
<desrt> and i -am- wasting their time :p
 * desrt goes to grab some tasty chocolate pastries
<seb128> desrt, enjoy!
<Trevinho> seb128: got no answer from pkg-config upstream, made an upstream bug and linked at https://bugs.launchpad.net/pkg-config/+bug/1523508
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1523508 in pkg-config (Ubuntu) "Building xorg-gtest fails with new pkg-config" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks, reading
<seb128> Trevinho, did upstream say anything on the issue/what should change?
<Trevinho> seb128: got no reply via mail
<seb128> Trevinho, oh, sorry, I misread
<seb128> thanks for opening the bug!
<desrt> my place downstairs is getting cocky
<desrt> 3 chocolate stripes in their chocolatine
 * desrt makes photographic proof before didrocks starts arguing non-existance
<didrocks> 3!
<didrocks> how dare they?
<didrocks> 2 is the exact *right* balance
<desrt> have you ever tried three?
<larsu> he wouldn't have, that's not "food"
<desrt> this is a great question, because both possible answers are an admission of defeat :)
<seb128> it's not on the list
<didrocks> nor on the recipe!
<didrocks> the approved one
<didrocks> the one and only of course! :)
<larsu> (which is on the list)
<didrocks> (obviously)
<desrt> rumour has it, each day last week, i was in the bakery with the best baguette in the world (as decided by some international competition)
<desrt> they won it in some year -- the only year that it was given outside of france
<desrt> of course, i can't actually find any online reference for this now :)
<larsu> "of course"
<larsu> you probably dreamt it :P
<desrt> i was told it, very clearly
 * larsu is hungry now and eats a carrot
<desrt> i will press my source for [citation needed] :)
<seb128> desrt, those guys are at least at marketing and made you believe what they were saying at least ;-)
<seb128> good at marketing*
<seb128> larsu, what was the outcome of the gtk hidpi/screenshot issue? the SRU is still waiting to get a new upload, we need to either drop the buggy change or fix it, did we agree on a way out?
<larsu> seb128: ah right. Let me fix it now
<larsu> I think I started on that already
<seb128> larsu, I don't want to interrupt you in what you were doing, please finish and have a look next
<seb128> or just tell me to drop the patch for now
<seb128> we can do that in a follow up SRU later
<larsu> no this is a good monday everning fix
<seb128> k, thanks ;-à
<larsu> "evening" (feels like it because it's getting dark here)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> yeah, we have a nice day here, sky is blue but it's starting getting slowly into night mode as well
<qengho> happyaron: how's the air tonight?
<larsu> seb128: at least you have blue sky! *jealous*
<seb128> hehe
<larsu> ours is #aaaaaa
 * ogra_ would rather call it #dfdfdf
<larsu> not as bright anymore :P
<ogra_> true :)
<larsu> but you're more south than I am ;)
 * didrocks reboots
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> plymouth logo
<didrocks> well, plymouth ubuntu theme
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> well done!
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> I don't declare victory yet
<pitti> *\o/*
<didrocks> working on desktop, working with text theme in a virtualbox vm
<didrocks> and initramfs looks sane
<pitti> only developer can get that excited about a net-zero visible change :)
<larsu> seb128: actually drop the SRU - I'm changing the gtk patch anyway because of Company's comments
<didrocks> but let's see server and passphrase or whatnot
<didrocks> pitti: very true :)
<seb128> larsu, ok, thanks
<hikiko> wow I just found a bug in intel driver :) I couldn't do the correct shadow shape because of that :s
<seb128> report it upstream
<seb128> they are usually good at responding
<hikiko> yep, but I will do it after I finish it because I have to write a prog that demonstrates it
<hikiko> (I can't send them unity :p)
<seb128> right ;-)
<pitti> Laney: FYI, if you run tests manually -- the nova setup script now treats the image parameter as a regexp, so you can just say "--image ubuntu/ubuntu-xenial-adt-amd64-server" and it will pick the latest match
<Laney> pitti: ah, great, is the worker using this too?
<xnox> didrocks, could you please be so kind and kill gdm in xenial-proposed too?
 * xnox uploaded it hence it needed two removals *sorry*
<didrocks> xnox: no worry, flushing in a sec
<pitti> Laney: yes, I dropped the worker logic for finding the latest image and moved that into the setup script
<pitti> Laney: that was part of generalizing the worker to get along with any virt-runner, not just lxc and ssh
<didrocks> xnox: done!
<pitti> or lxc and nova, in that case
<xnox> didrocks, thanks.
<didrocks> yw
<Laney> bye!
<robert_ancell> willcooke, hi
<willcooke> hey robert_ancell
<willcooke> g'night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-12-08
<dad98253> Is this the correct place to ask a question about re-compiling the unity desktop on ubuntu?
<hikiko> Hello
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Bonjour tout le monde !
<didrocks> bonjour pitti !
<didrocks> comment ça va ? :)
<pitti> Laney: FYI, the repeated "restart all workers and 5 of them die of quota issue" is due to the undeletable instances in bos01 (you see the ~ 100 h old instances in cron mail), RT has been pending since Friday to clean them up
<pitti> but it's been remarkably quiet over night otherwise
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey didrocks pitti
<pitti> ça va seb128 !
<seb128> oui ! et toi ?
<pitti> je vais très bien, merci !
<seb128> j'ai joué au padel et au tennis hier, c'était bien
<didrocks> bonjour seb128!
<seb128> lut didrocks :-)
<pitti> seb128: "padel" n'est pas dans mon dictionaire..
<pitti> seb128: c'est similaire à squash et tennis ?
<seb128> pitti, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Padel_%28sport%29
<seb128> pitti, c'est un nouveau sport, oui un peu entre le squash et le tennis
<larsu> yawn
<larsu> good morning everyone!
<seb128> hey larsu! how are you?
<larsu> tired
<larsu> but good otherwise, thanks! And you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks!
<seb128> you didn't sleep well?
<didrocks> good morning larsu!
<pitti> hey larsu!
 * pitti hands larsu a nice cup of tea
<larsu> morning didrocks and pitti
<larsu> and thanks :) (I just made one in fact)
<larsu> seb128: ya, woke up a lot. But nothing bad
<larsu> nothing that a tea cannot fix!
<seb128> good :-)
<seb128> happyaron, hey, you said you would look at https://code.launchpad.net/~brunonova/ubuntu/trusty/ibus/lp1240198_2/+merge/278226 right?
<willcooke> morning all
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> seb128, I have my kids Christmas play at school until ~ 3:15pm.  Could you stand in for me if I don't get back in time for the meeting.  I'm sure I will, but just in case.
<willcooke> hey didrocks
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> willcooke, sure, no problem
<willcooke> thx
<Laney> hi hi
<willcooke> Morning laney
<Laney> what's up willcooke
<didrocks> hello Laney
<Laney> hey didrocks!!!!
<Laney> what's up
<seb128> hey Laney
<Laney> ooh la la, a seb128
<seb128> :-)
<willcooke> Oh, it's public holiday in Italy today so Trevinho is off.  Didn't find out until after I'd sent the email though.
<pitti> bonjour Laney !
<didrocks> Laney: finally figured out some black magic from yesterday! :)
<didrocks> just need monkey updating all plymouth community themes now
<didrocks> (but that will be a task for tomorrow, enough typing/updating)
<Laney> hey pitti
<Laney> how's the lyon visit?
<Laney> is your host treating you well?
<pitti> Laney: I have to eat snails and raw mussels all day!
<didrocks> *facts*
<Laney> yum yum
<pitti> Laney: nah, it's lovely to hang out with didrocks, I enjoy it
<Laney> and they have wine taps instead of water
<pitti> just a bit sad that the light festival got cancelled
<Laney> yeah, shame
<davmor2> Laney: well obviously it's in the jungle the mighty jungle that the lyon sleeps tonight, so I would imagine it involves hacking through huge swathes of green stuff ;)
<Laney> awoooooo
<davmor2> Laney: close it's awimaway awimaway awimaway :D
<larsu> ah morning Laney & willcooke
<willcooke> hey!
<seb128> bah, of course new nautilus has a pile of segfaults :-/
 * seb128 upstreams some
<Laney> hi larsu!
<Laney> how's it going?
<larsu> slowly waking up :)
<larsu> and you?
<davmor2> willcooke: had to reboot this morning, something took out dbus and therefore network manager
<willcooke> sweet
<davmor2> willcooke: nm apport auto reported
<Laney> larsu: good! went climbing last night for the first time in a week-ish, couldn't go for various reasons before then
 * Laney raaargh
<Laney> how was the quiz? ;-)
<larsu> ah cool
<larsu> fun! What's the most eastern state of the EU?
<larsu> this was surpisingly hard for us last night (but we got it right)
<larsu> and we were 2nd place \o/
<Laney> oh good question
<Laney> I guess ... Romania
<Laney> WAIt
<Laney> I DONT
<Laney> cyprus?
<larsu> nice!
<larsu> we were debating between bulgaria and cyprus
<Laney> almost forgot about those guys down there
<larsu> and were quite embarrased when we saw how far east cyprus is :)
<larsu> it's not even a contest
<Laney> malta too but I guess they are pretty west
 * Laney looks at a map
<larsu> yeah Malta is South of Italy
<Laney> haha
<Laney> that's actually closer to Turkey than I thought
<larsu> and you're right, Romania goes a fair bit further east than Bulgaria
<larsu> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romania#/media/File:EU-Romania.svg
<larsu> the question I scored in was "name at least 5 of the Canary Islands"
<larsu> it helps to have been there a few times :)
<Laney> it's going to be annoying for some wikipedian to have to recolour the UK grey in all of these maps
<Laney> man I would have no idea about that
<Laney> good knowledge
<larsu> Laney: don't leave us :'(
<larsu> Laney: ya, got all of them
<Laney> would have probably got lanzarote and tenerife
<larsu> but only because he said there are 7 - would have missed el hierro otherwise
<Laney> haha
<Laney> it's the christmas quiz at our pub tonight
 * Laney has his new jumper on in celebration
<larsu> la gomerra, la palma, gran canaria, fuerte ventura, tenerife, lanzerote, el hierro
<larsu> Laney: pics or it didn't happen!
<larsu> ... or it won't have happened?!
<davmor2> larsu: Don't be daft he won't have it on now there are no video calls, Laney will still be in his coding pants :D
<larsu> haha
<Laney> I sent it via a private messaging platform often used to subvert governments
 * davmor2 scourers the darknet and now wishes he hadn't looked for Laney dresses up :D
<larsu> for the record, it looks amazing
<Laney> yeah... never scour the dark net for anything
<larsu> open telgram app. switch to 2× hidpi. switch back to 1×. Feel happy about mickey mouse sized hand cursor (only on Telegram app)
<larsu> Laney: doesn't += add a space as well?
<larsu> I wonder what changed to make this a problem now
<Laney> apparently not
<Laney> or not any more, something obviously changed :(
<larsu> can't imagine...
<larsu> Laney: hm, according to the docs this only works in makefiles, no in shell
<larsu> *not
<Laney> 'this'?
<larsu> += adding whitespace
<larsu> maybe $LIBM was "" before
<larsu> in any case, thanks for the catch
<Laney> that seems unlikely
<larsu> any other idea?
<Laney> maybe glib had a trailing whitespace in its pcfile
<Laney> or something
<larsu> ah that could be as well
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libindicator/12.10.2+14.10.20140922-0ubuntu2 ...
<larsu> top approve or do you want to wait for seb?
 * Laney screams
<larsu> lol
<larsu> xnoooooooooooooox
<Laney> yeah feel free to top approve
<Laney> will upload it and clobber this upload
<Laney> thanks!
<xnox> good morning
<xnox> was i meant to be on IRC before uploading things that block s390x bootstrap or some such? =)
<xnox> larsu, Laney ^
<Laney> probably at least check merge proposals / propose your changes
<Laney> hi xnox!
<xnox> Laney, i like your solution better.
<xnox> but i am shorter.
<Laney> 2015-12-08 11:32:07,182 WARNING ============== POINT OF NO RETURN =============
<Laney> CI train is funny
<Laney> larsu: do you know if there's a convenient way to run gvfs out of jhbuild?
<Laney> I have 10 or so gvfs-* processes running
<Laney> if I kill them and run gvfsd is taht enough?
<Laney> in a jhbuild shell^
<larsu> yes
<larsu> it dbus activates them iirc
<Laney> that will get the right libglib?
<larsu> ah wait, not sure jhbuild adds dbus activatable stuff
<Laney> the jhbuilt one
<Laney> heh
<larsu> but you can run them manually
<larsu> the helper proceses, I mean
<larsu> and then it will definitely take the already-running ones
<Laney> dunno which one I want
<Laney> probably -trash
<larsu> start them all :)
<Laney> but this has some -spawner argument
 * Laney wibbles
<larsu> just run it in the same way that the dbus service file does
<larsu> ugh that doesn't exist :/
 * Laney tries what happens just running gvfsd
<Laney> oh yeah that worked
<Laney> didn't do what I expected though, RATS
<larsu> ah, it has special mount files and always mounts the trash backend
<larsu>  /usr/share/gvfs/mounts/trash.mount
<larsu> so you'll need to restart it manually
<Laney> it seems to spawn the backends from the main gvfsd
<larsu> or kill it and hope that the gvfsd from jhbuild uses the correct one
<Laney> just starting this worked
<larsu> ah cool
<larsu> that's my cue: going to lunch D
<Laney> enjoy!
<larsu> thanks :)
<larsu> hm, lunch date just moved
 * larsu finishes his patch then
<pesari> hey, is there already a public development repository for 14.04.4 HWE? (wily kernel & stuff)
<xnox> try #ubuntu-kernel?
<desrt> happy tuesday
<willcooke> hey desrt
<pitti> hey desrt!
<desrt> good morning, EU residents
<didrocks> happy tuesday desrt
<desrt> hihi didrocks
<seb128> hey desrt
<desrt> greetings seb
 * desrt makes some coffee
<flexiondotorg> willcooke, Could you spare me a moment?
<Laney> He said he was out this afternoon
<Laney> You should probably just ask
<flexiondotorg> I'd like to include GNOME Software + Ubuntu plugins in Ubuntu MATE.
<flexiondotorg> I'd like to understand what packages require installing so I can test this and integrate into the seeds.
<flexiondotorg> I appreciate it is early days and not everything will be ready yet.
<seb128> flexiondotorg, we don't even have gnome-software in the archive yet, it requires packagekit 1.0 which is blocked on other work
<flexiondotorg> seb128, OK. Understood.
<Laney> ARGH
<Laney> WHY IS MY COMPUTER BEEPING
<Laney> Alarm Tue, 15:30 Desktop team weekly meeting
<Laney> where did that come from?
<didrocks> gnome-calendar? :)
<didrocks> e-d-s? ;)
<Laney> no I know what the eds ones look like
<Laney> could be gcal but then why didn't it happen on the laptop too?
<Laney> also I doubt that has a service
<didrocks> yeah…
<didrocks> apart if it's opened
<Laney> not
<seb128> no beeping on my xenial
<Laney> any ideas?
<seb128> gnome-calendar doesn't have a service either
<seb128> do you have it open?
<Laney> no
<seb128> k, so not it
<seb128> indicator stack didn't change, so not likely it either
<Laney> some phone thing?
<seb128> I doubt it
<seb128> as said there were no recent changes there
<Laney> what then
<seb128> e-d-s 3.18 maybe?
<Laney> didn't get it last week
<seb128> they added notifications
<seb128> maybe you enabled some settings when testing gnome-calendar?
<seb128> or maybe it did it for you
<seb128> but for now it's meeting time!
 * Laney makes another event
<seb128> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Dec  8 15:30:48 2015 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<didrocks> hey
<hikiko> hello
<seb128> Roll call:  andyrock, attente, desrt,  dgadomski, didrocks, fjkong, happyaron, hikiko, laney, larsu, qengho, seb128, sweet5hark, themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevinho (out), robert_ancell (out)
<Sweet5hark> aye
<seb128> seems like willcooke is not back yet, so I'm going to start this one
<FJKong> .... ..
<didrocks> thanks seb128 :)
<desrt> word up
<larsu> hey
<seb128> ok, let's get started
<seb128> no andyrock so he might be out
<seb128> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: attente
<seb128> hey attente
<attente> hey seb128
<attente> gtk-mir backend.
<attente> (eof)
<Laney> bah no beep that time
<seb128> thanks attente
<seb128> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: desrt
<seb128> desrt, hey
<desrt> gsettings.
<desrt> (eof)
<desrt> :)
 * larsu is looking forward to didrocks this week
<desrt> but seriously... did some good work on the dconf confinement stuff last week in montreal with xclaesse
<desrt> biggest change here is what i am working on now: DConfChangeset is being imported into glib as GSettingsBackendChangeset
<desrt> which is something that i've vaguely wanted to do for a couple of years now... it's ugly as all hell, but it's going to make a lot of things easier... not least of which is the current work at hand about confinement
<desrt> the import itself is done (as a patch) but i'm currently porting various backends to using it
<desrt> so i'll probably have that done by next meeting
<desrt> (real eof)
<seb128> great
<seb128> looking forward to see that land ;-)
<seb128> thanks desrt
<desrt> me too
<desrt> np
<seb128> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: dgadomski
<seb128> dgadomski, hey
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> I'm chasing one new issue - Unity (and Gnome 3) crash on a VM running under PowerKVM. No useful info in the logs, waiting for /var/crash data. Direct rendering is on (according to glxinfo), so I guess it's some kind of a bug. I'll create a lp bug after getting more input. I guess there's nothing preventing Unity from running on ppc64?
<dgadomski> * created https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPolicykit, will work on putting more info there. Will appreciate any feedback, ideas
<dgadomski> * still running Xenial in several VMs tests to verify fix for bug #1337873, no problems so far
<ubot5> bug 1337873 in ifupdown (Ubuntu Vivid) "Precise, Trusty, Utopic - ifupdown initialization problems caused by race condition" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337873
<dgadomski> EOF
<seb128> not sure about ppc64 graphical stack...
<seb128> thanks dgadomski
<dgadomski> seb128: do you know who can know more about ppc64?
<seb128> try asking on #ubuntu-devel maybe
<dgadomski> seb128: will do, thanks
<seb128> but I doubt we have many people who know about unity/graphical stack on ppc64el
<seb128> it's not a focus I would guess
<seb128> yw
<seb128> ok, next
<seb128> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> manage living with a german guy here.
<didrocks> (eof)
<didrocks> :p
<didrocks> * Most of the week went into the plymouth merge (we never merged with debian and the package wasn't common). Fixed and dropped some patches. Tested with passphrase with plymouth in initramfs. After some firefighting, will do flavors theme updates (all themes needs to be refresh for a /lib vs /usr/share transition)
<didrocks> * Dist-upgraded to xenial, found some issues after dist-upgrade and either pinged maintainers or upload fix/revert + discussion on bug report.
<didrocks> * Went to change passport for Ubucon
<didrocks> * Doing some personal development stuff
<didrocks> * Wrote summary & speaker note for scale conf
<didrocks> * Pushed language default strategy change + another dictionary. Got a golden image with only russian (not even en!) on the image and fixed it :)
<didrocks> .
<Laney> do you feel developed personally?
<didrocks> I guess as you are Laney ;)
<Laney> I experienced a film style montage
<didrocks> haha
<seb128> thanks didrocks ;-)
<seb128> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: FJKong
<seb128> FJKong, hey
<FJKong> youdao dictionary code review
<FJKong> work on build cef in progress
<FJKong> a little lag by my vps
<FJKong> eof
<seb128> you don't seem to lag much
<seb128> thanks FJKong ;-)
<seb128> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: happyaron
<seb128> happyaron, hey!
<seb128> no happyaron I guess?
<seb128> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: hikiko
<seb128> hikiko, key!
<hikiko> hello :)
<hikiko> I am still doing the shadows, I am close to finish the effect.. eof
<seb128> thanks hikiko
<desrt> :D
<seb128> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Laney
<seb128> hey Laney!
<Laney> oh hi
<Laney> • More work on appstream charm, supports in place upgrading now, filed RT to deploy to prodstack
<Laney> • patch pilot
<Laney> • New upstream of g-i, for some reason we have a delta now
<Laney> • Some work on rebuilds / test smoothing for poppler, openscenegraph, gdal which got largely invalidated by s390x enablement
<Laney> • some administration of autopkgtest
<Laney> • backport gstreamer to the overlay ppa for touch guys
<Laney> • start looking at trashing bug maybe caused by my patch from vivid, didn't manage to reproduce the behaviour people said they were seeing yet, asked on the bug for info
<Laney> • fix nautilus rename popover placement
<Laney> • libindicator build fix
<Laney> ︘
<desrt> Laney: which trashing bug is this?
 * desrt is so sick of all the trash lately :p
<Laney>  748248
<desrt> thx
<Laney> apparently my patch created a regression
<Laney> but I can't work out what that is :)
<desrt> oh.  this one.
<Laney> POST MEETING!
<desrt> yup.
<seb128> thanks Laney
<seb128> #topic larsu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: larsu
<seb128> larsu, hey
<larsu> hey!
<larsu> bugs
<larsu> (eof)
<desrt> lol
<seb128> no nautilus menubars? :-(
<desrt> i like this new style
<desrt> good job, attente :)
<larsu> (was anyone under 13 bytes?)
<larsu> haha
<desrt> "hey!\nbugs\n" vs. "gsettings.\n"
<attente> i started a trend
<larsu> ok: reworked the screenshot patch for gtk because Company
<seb128> do you have the updated one somewhere?
<seb128> I looked at the bugzilla earlier when I reverted the SRU
<seb128> but it seems there is no followup yet?
<larsu> found a riduculous workaround for nautilus having all actions in view. instead of win.
<larsu> (requires a gtk patch because desrt)
<desrt> larsu: did you take a look at that thing we discussed at the sprint at all?
<larsu> seb128: not uploaded, but almost done (one regression left to figure out)
<larsu> desrt: that thing wouldn't fix this
<desrt> i dunno.  i see them as related :)
<larsu> that was about dynamic menus
<desrt> export-all-the-menus and export-all-the-actiongroups *shrug*
<larsu> this is aboutthe actions not being reachable
<larsu> desrt: we never wanted to export all action groups?!
<larsu> anyway
<larsu> also some smaller fixes. notify-osd. some more logs work
<larsu> some reviews
<larsu> (actual eof)
<Laney> great reviews
<Laney> would request again a++
<seb128> Laney, larsu, btw gnome-logs MIR got approved, so we can swap gnome-system-log for it when we want
<Laney> cool
<larsu> awesome, thanks
<seb128> thanks larsu
<Laney> should file calendar one
 * Laney notes that down
<seb128> do you still plan to reply on the list?
<Laney> that's the same task ya
<seb128> I tried the tb-eds integration earlier
<seb128> it hangs tb for me as well
<Laney> :(
<seb128> also I find the calendar UI (it works without eds) too complex
<seb128> gnome-calendar+1
<Laney> cool
<seb128> ok, next
<Laney> thnaks
<seb128> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: qengho
<seb128> qengho, hey
<qengho> Hey!
<qengho> * New Chromium, v47. distpatches--. Tested & gave to #security for upload.
<qengho> * In progress: Precise C++ abi backporting.
<qengho> * To-do this week: More snap work. More Cr/Ozone/Mir work. xdg-patch patch again.
<qengho> * Maybe: My desktop machine needs an overhaul, so in the process I'll try to get some ZFS integration into Ubiquity.
<qengho> * Gripe: Nautilus crashy.
<qengho> EOF
<seb128> qengho, nautilus on what serie? feel free to open a bug with bt and I can have a look
<qengho> Not xdg-patch. xdg-utils
<qengho> seb128: xenial. I will.
<seb128> thanks qengho
<seb128> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: seb128
<seb128> • uploaded nautilus 3.18!
<seb128> • fixed some small issues in the gtkappchooser dialog (missing icon, label wrap mode)
<seb128> • some Debian merges
<seb128> • looked at some translations issues (desktop & phone)
<seb128> • spent quite some time trying to debug evolution-data-server/uoa/oauth issues, fixed one problem due to an unseeded package but the auth is using password instead of oauth and that's wrong, didn't figure that one yet though
<seb128> • some sponsoring
<seb128> • review of incoming bugs/errors, upstream several new segfault showing on e.u.c after xenial GNOME (gedit, nautilus, n-m, ...) updates
<seb128> </week>
<larsu> random note: I'm testing my patch on 2× and firefox is still 1×. Clicking links with the large pointer is *hard*.
<larsu> but looks funny
<Laney> firefox gets 2× for me
<Laney> seb128: what's the bug # for the need-to-restart-eds one?
<larsu> for me too if I restarted
<larsu> *restart it
<seb128> Laney, I didn't file it yet, thanks for the reminder, wanted to check with mardy first
 * seb128 does try to ping him
<seb128> I let you know when it's registered
<seb128> ok, next
<Laney> thanks
<Laney> just want to subscribe
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Sweet5hark
<seb128> Sweet5hark, hey
<Sweet5hark> - LibreOffice/GNOME Content Apps Hackfest Madrid
<Sweet5hark> -- much of mentoring and review
<Sweet5hark> -- wow spanish community has lots of potential
<Sweet5hark> -- such patches being merged
<Sweet5hark> - trying to behave: TDF board election ongoing
<Sweet5hark> - playing with snappy/snapcraft for LibreOffice
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<seb128> efficient ;-)
<willcooke> back, sorry all
<seb128> hey willcooke, no worry
 * willcooke reads log
<seb128> willcooke, want to take it from there or should I do the few remaining updates?
<willcooke> seb128, would you mind finishing, then I can read the log
<seb128> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: tkamppeter
<seb128> willcooke, no problem
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> - cups-browsed: Completed development of filtering printer lists. Now if there are very many printers in the network, making only the important ones available is now possible by mean of server's IP addresses, queue name, and practically all printer properties broadcasted via DNS-SD.
<tkamppeter> - Will not be on next Desktop Sprint, date equals the date of next OpenPrinting Summit.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<qengho> 'sup
<seb128> thanks tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> `sup?
<seb128> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: TheMuso
<seb128> * Submitted orca gsettings backend initial patch upstream, bug# still a little work to do, no feedback given yet.
<seb128> * Started looking into merging/uploading new alsa package versions, will do in the new year if no movement on Debian's side before then.
<seb128> * More work on the a11y profile manager library, started populating the source tree, nothing pushed yet.
<seb128> Hope you all have a pleasant break.
<seb128> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: robert_ancell
<seb128> - GNOME Software Ubuntu support work
<seb128> - LightDM SRU verification
<seb128> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Trevinho
<seb128> · Prepared unity/compiz SRU for HiDPI cursor support
<seb128> · Meeting with Kylin guys https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu
<seb128> Kylin/Meeting/2015/20151203
<seb128> · New review with kylin lockscreen, proposed a branch to cleanup the
<seb128> code so that we can share the most of the logic.
<seb128> · Continued working in launcher/trash/volumes/filemanager integration.
<seb128> Focusing in main nautilus management
<seb128> 
<seb128> 
<seb128> bah, those chars display as [TAB] in my IRC client
<seb128> they do display as Ubuntu logo in gedit though ;-)
<Laney> works here
<seb128> great ;-)
<seb128> #topic other topics?
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: other topics?
<seb128> ok, anything else to discuss?
<Laney> probably come up to ldn on thursday if you want me to
<seb128> that would be good
<Laney> might not get the 0630 train this time though :p
<seb128> no need to arrive too early
 * desrt reads "gsettings backend", get nervous
 * desrt has visions of compiz
<seb128> haha
 * desrt tries to find that bug
<seb128> ok, let's wrap the meeting there
<seb128> willcooke, or did you have an update/something you wanted to discuss?
<Sweet5hark> *** desert will need to write the gsettings replacement for the gconf backend in LO
<willcooke> nothing at the moment
<desrt> lol.  not touching that.
<desrt> my laptop is made of aluminium, which has too low of a melting point for LO work
<Sweet5hark> desrt: hrhr
<larsu> haha
<Laney> #endmeeting
<Laney> !!!
<desrt> best part about old jokes: they're already old
<seb128> seems not I guess
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Dec  8 16:08:52 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2015/ubuntu-desktop.2015-12-08-15.30.moin.txt
<seb128> thanks everyone
<Laney> thanks!
<Laney> groovy meeting
 * desrt finds old orca "let's use gsettings" bug with 40+ comments
 * desrt finds very new orca "let's use gsettings" bug with a single comment/patch from luke
<seb128> so, almost holidays and I wanted to land quite some feature work before that but I guess that's not going to be the case
<seb128> we could land gnome-logs
<Sweet5hark> desrt: we have builders on amazon ec2 these days with libreoffice precompiled ready to go though to eliminate the "my local hardware"-excuses ;) -- This mostly resulted in people being more honest about their opinions on "legacy" in legacy codebase ...
<seb128> larsu, how likely is it that we can get nautilus menubar and unity-control-center port to geonames in the next week?
<Laney> seb128: do it
<desrt> LO builds in the cloud?  sounds like climate change!
<Laney> I'll do cal this week
<Laney> bah, ssh is lagging
<Laney> that is a sign to make tea
<seb128> Laney, "do it" = logs?
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> right
<seb128> I would like to land geonames as well
<seb128> which is fine
 * desrt waits for gigabit internet connection to do distcc in the cloud
<Laney> woul dbe good
<seb128> but not very useful if u-c-c doesn't use it
<Laney> what else would want to be ported?
<Laney> libtimezonemap/ubiquity + u-s-s?
<seb128> u-s-s?
<seb128> oh, touch one you mean
<seb128> yeah
<xclaesse> seb128, desrt: speaking about dconf/appservice, if you guys have apparmor people that can do that side of the work that would be awesome :D
<desrt> *cough*
<seb128> didn't attente did some work on that side?
<desrt> so maybe we should chat about that now
<xclaesse> sadly jjohansen's patches doesn't build, I fixed that, but it doesn't work neither :(
<desrt> jjohansen: are you around?
<seb128> otherwise somebody to talk to the security team about
<desrt> attente: you as well?
<attente> i'm here
<desrt> as far as i know, attente's patches did exactly what we needed
<desrt> attente: do you know why jjohansen was taking a different approach?
<xclaesse> desrt, when I asked, attente said their his patches are superseeded by jjohansen's
<xclaesse> I personally don't care as long as I have an API that gives a strv of read/write keys
<desrt> ya.  exactly.
<desrt> which is what we had from attente
<desrt> via this impressively strange sequence of write()/read() syscalls on a pseudofile
<desrt> (which, apparently, is how apparmor rolls)
<seb128> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution-data-server/+bug/1523985
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1523985 in evolution-data-server (Ubuntu) "evolution-source-registery needs a restart to pick newly activated uoa accounts" [High,Triaged]
<desrt> xclaesse: for the time being, it might just make more sense to target against xdg-app
<desrt> the apparmor guys will catch up to us eventually
<desrt> we certainly shouldn't block on them
<xclaesse> desrt, sadly xdg-app is more long term goal for us, we would like to confine apps with apparmor first
<desrt> sure... but unless you know some kernel hackers, we're sort of blocked on that front, right?
<xclaesse> but in all cases, we already missed our next deadline, so it's a feature postponed to next year anyway :p
<attente> desrt: i'm not sure the reason for the new patchset tbh, but when i tried building them, it seems a bit incomplete still
<desrt> i think if we get to the point of "look... this is working already on our side... we're really just waiting for you" then it's a bit more of a compelling request
<xclaesse> desrt, right
<desrt> you could also just write a keyfile backend or something
<xclaesse> desrt, I don't think it needs kernel side work, if I understood correctly it's only userpace apparmor patches
<Laney> seb128: thanks!
<desrt> i mean.. the appservice is already pretty strict about checking dbus name ownership... we sort of use that as the root of security... any sane system will enforce the same.
<desrt> xclaesse: it does need kernel work
<desrt> xclaesse: it's not possible to read out the contents of the FSA that apparmor compiles
<desrt> you can currently only ask it yes-or-no questions
<desrt> or rather, bitfield questions
<desrt> ie: each node in the FSA has a (32bits?) mask that you can get by playing a string through it to take you to that node
<xclaesse> desrt, a key file like this would do, indeed:
<xclaesse> [apparmor label]
<xclaesse> readable=key1;key2
<xclaesse> writable=key1;key3
<desrt> pretty much
<desrt> for testing, at least
<xclaesse> I already get the label from org.freedesktop.DBus, GetConnectionCredentials
<desrt> i thought i had plumbed that through already
<desrt> although there was some confusion on that point... there was an old crappy API and a new good API and i think i  might have been waiting for the good API
<xclaesse> desrt, that wasn't part of your code, but I added it
<xclaesse> there is GetConnectionApparmorSecurityContext() as well, that's the old crappy one afaik
<desrt> yes. i agree.
<desrt> GetConnectionCredentials is the good one
<desrt> but is the context wired up to the new call?
<xclaesse> yes, I did it already
<desrt> i get a dict which has pid and uid, but no context... but that may be because none of my things have contexts
<desrt> oh.  good.  :)
<xclaesse> and it gives meaningful reply, so that should be fine
<desrt> ya.  this is very good.
<xclaesse> desrt, I do get a context here
<xclaesse> on ubuntu wily
<xclaesse> look at the unit test in appservice, it has an appormor rule you can load
<desrt> i think i've uninstalled as much of apparmor as is possible without using equivs ;)
<xclaesse> no surprise you don't get an apparmor context then
<xclaesse> by default you should get "(unconfined)" string
<desrt> ya.  i don't even get that
<desrt> i'm on testing, btw.
<desrt> so probably my dbus is too old
<xclaesse> {'LinuxSecurityLabel': [117, 110, 99, 111, 110, 102, 105, 110, 101, 100, 0], 'ProcessID': 25672L, 'UnixUserID': 1000L}
 * desrt raises an eyebrow
<xclaesse> if you interpret that byte array as ascii, that gives "unconfined\0"
<desrt> did GVariant print that?
<xclaesse> d-feet
<desrt> figures :p
 * desrt was about to go bug hunting
 * desrt goes back to playing with changesets
<desrt> xclaesse: we agreed that reset absolutely must always be successful, right?
 * desrt notes that keyfile backend is not doing this now
<xclaesse> desrt, yes and that's what I did in my implementation
 * desrt tweaks
<xclaesse> and indeed memory/keyfile backend can't do it at least for path reset
<desrt> keyfiles are sort of tricky, in fact
<desrt> because they may be readonly
<xclaesse> for memory backend you get it for free if you use DConfChangeset afaik
<desrt> well, nothing ever fails in memory backend
<xclaesse> yep, but current implementation cannot do path reset, by using changeset that will fix that :)
<desrt> i guess a readonly keyfile corresponds (roughly) to a default database with no user values present
<desrt> amazing that we never really thought through all of this stuff when we first wrote it
<xclaesse> the immense majority of our use cases doesn't need all those details tbh
<desrt> nod
<desrt> readonly keyfiles as a gsettingsbackend are probably not super common, either :)
<desrt> not hard to fix, in any case
<willcooke> happyaron, sorry for the calendar spam
<seb128> calling it a day, have a good evening!
<willcooke> see ya seb128
<seb128> happyaron, https://github.com/ibus/ibus-pinyin/blob/master/po/fr.po has some invalid tag, do you know who to ping to get that fixed? the project doesn't seem very active
<seb128> #: ../setup/ibus-pinyin-preferences.ui.h:15
<seb128> msgid "<b>UI</b>"
<seb128> msgstr "<b>UI<b/>"
<seb128> the "<b/>" should be "</b>"
<seb128> but that's for another day, just letting that in the backlog/for when you are up tomorrow
<Laney> right, see you!
<willcooke> g'night
<desrt> lol.  france wants to ban tor and shut down public wifi networks during emergencies
<desrt> in other news, disney wants to ban people looking at the moon by making it invisible
<TheMuso> desrt: Along with what I've heard coming from the US this morning, seems world leaders really don't understand modern communications/the internet.
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-12-09
<GooeyABS> is there anyting siginificant in 15.10 that would make one want to instlal it over 14.04 lts?
<sarnold> maybe if you wanted to play around with systemd instead of upstart?
<sarnold> newer packages all across the board, of course, but I figure that's not news :)
<hikiko> Hello!
<pitti> Bonjour !
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> ça va didrocks ?
<hikiko> Hi pitti didrocks
<didrocks> ça va pitti, et toi ? :)
<didrocks> hey hikiko
<pitti> hey hikiko
<pitti> Laney: just fixed the apt 404 errors, the images were using {archive,ports}.u.c. instead of ftpmaster.internal; argh
<Plizzo> Hi! I recently installed Ubuntu Desktop on my little brothers Thinkpad. Having little experience with LVM I chose to let LVM handle the disk partitioning as I was installing the system. But now I regret that choice, seeing as the system partition - ”/dev/sda1” now has 256MB of total space and the disk has a total of around 150GB.
<Plizzo> How can I reclaim this space and allocate it into /dev/sda1?
<Plizzo> I read about LVM here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<Plizzo> Almost all of the space is in a partition called /dev/dm-0 which is mounted at /
<Plizzo> So I’m not even sure which is which.
<Plizzo> Here is an image showing what the current disk state is: http://imgur.com/zaLw2Bf
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<pitti> hey seb128 !
<seb128> hey pitti! wie gehts? toujours à Lyon ?
<seb128> wooot new plymouth by didrocks ;-)
<pitti> seb128: oui, je quitte la maison de didrocks dans 20 minutes
<duflu> Plizzo: Good news: You don't have any bug. The main drive is /dev/dm-0 (mounted at /) so you already have the whole disk to play with
<Plizzo> duflu: That’s the logical conclusion that I jump to as well, but whenever he tries to install something, it complains that it’s out of disk space :/
<duflu> If you don't believe it, try:  df -h /home
<pitti> Laney: can you have a look at the infra today? I'm travelling back home and will be offline until the afternoon
<Plizzo> duflu: I think I’ll have to head over there and check. Thanks!
<duflu> Plizzo: Although /run/user/1000 is a tmpfs and limited to 193MB. Maybe that's the problem. Are you logged in as a guest or something?
<duflu> Plizzo: Oops, ignore my previous comment
<duflu> df -h /home    should show you you have the whole disk to use
<didrocks> seb128: yeah \o/
<duflu> Oh, what's new didrocks, seb128 ?
<Plizzo> duflu: I’ll have to check either way. My little brother is eight and should probably not be fooling around in the terminal. But his user is the primary user and an administrator. I’ll drop by their house later and see what the error might be.
<Plizzo> If there even is one.
<didrocks> duflu: nothing really noticeable :) However, it's our first merge with debian ever
<duflu> didrocks: Nice
<duflu> didrocks: I mean nice, not Nice
<didrocks> duflu: moving from /lib/plymouth to /usr/share/plymouth required transitionning all flavors' theme
<didrocks> duflu: otherwise, I tried to sum up in the changelog :p
<didrocks> duflu: heh ;)
 * pitti waves and goes offline and trainwards, see you this afternoon!
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> hey willcooke
<andyrock> morning all
<willcooke> hey andyrock, seb128
<andyrock> willcooke: the meeting is in one hour?
<seb128> hey andyrock
<Laney> hey!
<Laney> pitti: sure
<seb128> hey Laney
<Laney> ahoy seb128
<Laney> how are you?
<seb128> good!
<seb128> had dinner outside + bowling yesterday
<seb128> I'm a bit tired today :-)
<seb128> you?
<Laney> dinner outside in december
<Laney> what is the world coming to
<Laney> good, christmas pub quiz last night althought we didn't win any prizes :(
<seb128> can't win every time, it wouldn't be special/something you enjoy if it was like that!
<seb128> had fun at least? ;-)
<Laney> they have like 8 rounds instead of 2 at the christmas one :P
<Laney> yeah, it was fun
<seb128> you were there all night then?!
<Laney> pretty long!
<willcooke> andyrock, yeah
<Trevinho> Morning
<willcooke> hey Trevinho, how's London this morning?
<seb128> hey Trevinho, had a good day off yesterday?
<andyrock> it was national holiday yesterday in Italy
<seb128> right
<andyrock> and I think I forgot to report it in hr
<Trevinho> willcooke: still to discover... I'll work from home today.
<willcooke> Trevinho, ahh
<seb128> andyrock, and to send your status update for the meeting :p
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> Trevinho, coming to the office tomorrow?
<willcooke> I've added the holiday to the calendar now, so we will know in the future
 * andyrock is also not sure how does it work with national holidays if you live in a different country
<Trevinho> seb128: hi, was good... Traveling day but I had good schedule, so I arrived here with no stress
<seb128> good
<Trevinho> seb128: yes tomorrow I'll be in the office
<seb128> andyrock, just follow rules from where is your work contract I guess
<seb128> seems like mozilla stops doing firefoxos phones :-(
<Trevinho> Yeah
<andyrock> also because number_swedish_national_holidays <<<< number_italian_national_holidays
<andyrock> :D
<Trevinho> andyrock: you know, they don't like to have fun there...
<seb128> lol
<andyrock> :D
<willcooke> national holidays apply to the county you are "normally" based in.  Like, if we went to a sprint in the USA and the Monday was a public holiday back home, then you'd get that day off in lieu.
<seb128> no larsu today?
<willcooke> maybe gyming
<seb128> I guess
<larsu> gymming indeed!
<larsu> good morning :)
<seb128> hey larsu!
<larsu> how are you?
<seb128> good!
<seb128> had a fun evening, including raclette and bowling
<seb128> what about you?
<andyrock> well in that case starting from next year I'll move to swedish holidays
<larsu> seb128: nice! Didn't have raclette in ages
<larsu> seb128: I feel great after the gym :) Was out for some beers last night with Kay and David
<seb128> I think I would feel better after some sport as well today
<seb128> too much food and I'm a bit tired
<larsu> hehe. tennis tonight?
<seb128> probably not
<seb128> day in London tomorrow and have to wake up early
<seb128> but let's see, weather is nice to probably some jogging in the afternoon
<seb128> larsu, can you rebase https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/geonames/+git/geonames-1/+ref/debian on master?
<seb128> https://git.launchpad.net/geonames?h=debian vs https://git.launchpad.net/geonames
<seb128> seems you lack a bunch of commits
<larsu> sue
<larsu> *sure
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I want to upload that
<seb128> did you see the ping yesterday about u-c-c/the other bits that need porting?
<seb128> I was off before you came back
<larsu> yes
<larsu> do you want to upload it with the weird behaviour of the gtk completion?
<larsu> it looks bad, but I haven't found a good solution for that yetr
<seb128> what was the issue again? jumping UI?
<seb128> I tried back then but it had been a while
<larsu> yes
<larsu> seb128: pushed the branch
<seb128> danke
<willcooke> Trevinho, hikiko - sprint planning meeting
<willcooke> seb128, if you're interested ^
<hikiko> willcooke, I am coming sorry
<seb128> coming
<Laney> pitti: if you get online, any idea about the apport failures? or should I update the version in your hint?
<didrocks> Laney: he talked about it this morning, he will be back online at ~1PM
<Laney> 'it'?
<Laney> and hi didrocks!
<didrocks> Laney: "apport"
<didrocks> or them if you prefer "apport failures"
<didrocks> and hey Laney ;)
 * didrocks didn't hear any cry yet on plymouth
<larsu> didrocks: listen more carefully :P
<Laney> because it didn't migrate?
 * didrocks has earplugs just in case :p
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<larsu> hah
<Laney> is that going to fix itself?
<didrocks> I didn't really follow, I guess apport can wait for an hour of half to get Martin online and see himself
<Laney> plymouh
<didrocks> Laney: tests are still in progress, right?
<didrocks> (I wonder if the valid candidate still considers it and why it shows that up)
<didrocks> because they always failed, so tests, even in progress are not blocking?
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<Laney> looks like just xubuntu-artwork
<didrocks> interesting that we have that optimization to go the second stage if tests always failed, nice, didn't know that!
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> Laney: I don't get how you see that xubuntu-artwork is the guilty one
<Laney> didn't know it?
<Laney> you updated the code path that I wrote to do that
<Laney> to change the names
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, I thought it was always waiting on tests finishing first
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> but it didn't know that it had a "don't block even if tests are in progress"
<didrocks> I was thinking it was just a cosmetic thingy
<Laney> that is exactly what it did
<Laney> anyway look for "Trying easy from autohinter: ubuntu-mate-artwork/15.12.1 plymouth/0.9.2-3ubuntu1 ubuntustudio-look/0.50 plymouth-theme-sabily/1.3 lubuntu-artwork/0.57 ubuntu-gnome-default-settings/16.04.1 edubuntu-artwork/15.12.1 kubuntu-settings/1:16.04ubuntu1"
<didrocks> nice work Laney then ;)
<Laney> and you will see what it is waiting for
<didrocks>     * arm64: xubuntu-core, xubuntu-desktop
<didrocks> ok, it wants to remove them I guess
<didrocks> right?
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#xubuntu-artwork
<didrocks> ah, so still tests in progress for it
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> so all is fine, it should migrate itself if I didn't do any typo in breaks and whatnot
<didrocks> (and both tests in progress passed)
<Laney> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml#pkg-libreoffice
<Laney> you can watch it in painful detail
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> at least, amd64 done
<Laney> didrocks: I'm getting some mails about plymouth killing autopkgtest workers with a postinst problem
 * Laney fwds
<didrocks> wth?
<didrocks> it's like the initramfs doesn't match properly
<didrocks> (we tested this package with martin as well on qemu…)
 * didrocks looks
<didrocks> I guess the issue is in update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for default.plymouth
<didrocks> oh I think I got it
<didrocks> it configure -text before -logo
<didrocks> and so, there is no alternative (yet)
<didrocks> as it's a clean state
<didrocks> and so, it can't create the initramf
<didrocks> initramfs
<didrocks> urgh
<Laney> you can see that it's an upgrade of plymouth from the top of the log
<didrocks> Laney: mind blacklisting it for a little bit?
<didrocks> Laney: yeah but dangling symlink with the rename
<Laney> nod
<Laney> can block, I'm not sure how the autopkgtest blacklists work
<didrocks> yeah, please
<Laney> done
<didrocks> thx
<didrocks> I think it's something we should push in debian as well
<didrocks> (if the theme doesn't exist, basically, just don't try to copy it unconditionally)
<didrocks> I'm puzzled why there is no .so in the error
<Laney> didrocks: I can reproduce this by dist-upgrading in a cloud vm if that helps
<didrocks> Laney: ah nice, that will ensure I can test my fix then
<didrocks> (working on protecting in a sensible way for this config order)
<didrocks> the weird part is that we tested with martin in a cloud VM, upgrading from my ppa
<Laney> didrocks: maybe remove from proposed meanwhile?
<Laney> to stop the autopkgtesticide
<didrocks> yep, doing that
<didrocks> and uploading from myppa
<didrocks> to*
<Laney> ♥
<Laney> sorry for your pain
<Laney> respect for stepping up!
<didrocks> removed :)
<didrocks> sorry for the failure
<didrocks> still weird we didn't get that in multiple scenarios
<didrocks> before it's removed, let me start my cloud image
<didrocks> (while the fix is building on my ppa)
<seb128> didrocks, once you done with plymouth I would appreciate if you could NEW review geonames, I just uploaded it. It's a small package, larsu is upstream, should be easy to review
<seb128> larsu, Laney, ^ fyi
<Laney> nice
<seb128> larsu, would be nice if you could mp the u-c-c changes then, if that was ready
<Laney> I am sure the packaging is EXCELLENT
<seb128> well, after whatever you are working on
<didrocks> seb128: sure
<seb128> Laney, let's see if didrocks agrees ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> let me just first reproduce the plymouth failure
<larsu> I can assure you it is excellent, done by a professional
<didrocks> then add my ppa
<didrocks> and check it's fixed :p
<seb128> haha
<Laney> how come it has a dated version?
<seb128> because today has a date :p
<larsu> Laney: because that professional doesn't know wtf they are doing...
<larsu> ah, not my fault?
<seb128> Laney, there is no official release and larsu would prefer not having some
<seb128> and I wouldn't want to go through figuring out of CI train can build from git
<Laney> I thought the upload would be the official release
<seb128> the instructions it has are for bzr
<Laney> but ok
<seb128> I can rename it 0.1 without date if it makes you feel better
<seb128> I don't really care either way
<seb128> but then I guess we should publish the tarball on the launchpad project
<Laney> I'm asking a question not insisting on anything
<seb128> k
<seb128> so yeah, I'm unsure how the release cycle of that componenjt is
<seb128> ideally it would be CI train handled
<seb128> but it's in launchpad git and I don't think they handle that atm
<seb128> I just picked an option and went with it ;-)
<Laney> I just thought it was going to be a real upstream project but no worries
<Laney> seems to fail to build for me though
<Laney> ./configure: line 12166: PKG_PROG_PKG_CONFIG: command not found
 * Laney tries adding the build dep
<seb128> arg
<larsu> missing pkg-config?
<didrocks> Laney: can't reproduce with my desktop image derived from the cloud one, let me rebuild a cloud adt image and check
<seb128> shrug, I didn't check the build-depends
<Laney> didrocks: I used adt-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud -r xenial
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, it's what I'm running right now to have a fresh cloud-only image :)
<seb128> but yeah, needs glib as well
<Laney> then qemued into it as normal
<seb128> Laney, ^ you are fixing that?
<seb128> or should I
<Laney> could do
<Laney> where's the branch?
<didrocks> Laney: the "good" news is that it reenforce the fact that it's order-dependant :)
<seb128> Laney, https://git.launchpad.net/geonames?h=debian but I didn't submit my tweaks yet
<seb128> need to go for lunch though
<seb128> I can do that after lunch
<seb128> bbiab
<didrocks> (I still think the plymouth hook script can be enhanced in the long term, but my fix should be good enough for now)
<Laney>  You cannot push to this repository. Only Lars Uebernickel can push to this repository.
<Laney> intentional?
<didrocks> this Lars!
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/geonames/+git/geonames-1/+ref/debian
<seb128> I guess it would need to be owned by a team created for the project or something
 * larsu looooooooves launchpad
<Laney> heh
<didrocks> Laney: confirmed on the cloud image
<didrocks> so, let me add the ppa (seems it's already built/published)
<Laney> larsu: git pull git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~laney/geonames debian plz
<didrocks> Laney: and fixed with it! uploading
<Laney> didrocks: neat
<didrocks> sorry for the trouble :/
<Laney> happy the autopkgtest caught it!
<larsu> Laney: doesn't work :/
<larsu> couldn't fine remote ref HED
<larsu> *HEAD
<Laney> did you copy the " debian" bit?
<didrocks> indeed ;) (at least, it doesn't seem that it would have died on the desktop)
<Laney> it's that branch
<larsu> oh I thought that means pull it into my local branch debian (which was already the current one for me)(
<larsu> Laney: thanks, pushed
<Laney> oh I don't know how to do that
<Laney> maybe like debian:debian or something
<Laney> "git"
<larsu> "fun"
<didrocks> ok, working on the desktop still with initramfs containing expected bits
 * didrocks uploads
<Laney> \o/
<didrocks> does it still worth I have a look at the package in NEW? Maybe I should just wait for the next upload?
<didrocks> is*
<Laney> probably best
<didrocks> ok, keep me posted
<Laney> larsu: I just made a "~geonames-dev" team if you want to change the project owner/driver to that one
<didrocks> removing the one in the queue meanwhile
<Laney> did push --mirror to https://code.launchpad.net/~geonames-dev/geonames/+git/geonames too
 * Laney sees "Manage webhooks" and wants an irc commit bot
<didrocks> ;)
<larsu> Laney: done :(
<didrocks> yeah, that would be nice!
<larsu> oops. Typo makes me look sad
<larsu> :)
<Laney> haha
<Laney> I thought you were sad about losing your iron grip
<larsu> haha no I can manage ;)
 * Laney is confused about the URL format
<Laney> seems the one I used isn't allowed for the canonical repository
<Laney> oh and now launchpad is OOPSing
 * Laney dies
<Laney> anyway update your origins to git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~geonames-dev/geonames/+git/geonames please!
<larsu> will do thanks!
<Laney> needs a few more geonames in that url I think
<larsu> works for me
<didrocks> gegeoname
<larsu> after adding my launchpad username@
<Laney> geonames.com/geonames@geonames.geonames~geonames
<larsu> geonames+ssh://
<Sweet5hark>  ./configure --enable-python=fully-internal && make
<Sweet5hark> me mumbles: snappy made me do this.
 * Laney screams
<larsu> uh oh
<Sweet5hark> note to self: still need to register issystemdasmallinternalpartoflibreofficealready.org ....
<xnox> Sweet5hark, libreofficeasakdbusservice.io ?
<davmor2> Sweet5hark: that's a url that just rolls off the tongue ;)
<Trevinho> Laney: about that pkg-config change, did you revert the commit causing troubles to us?
<Laney> no
<Sweet5hark> xnox: shouldnt be hard. we already implement the gmenumodel stuff and packagekit via dbus ...
<Trevinho> Laney: so... could we do it, now that we've a bug?
<Trevinho> Laney: as I'd like to land compiz...
<Trevinho> I can see if there's a solution at compiz level, but it would be wrong imho
<Laney> Trevinho: did you confirm that reverting this commit fixes the build?
<Trevinho> Laney: yep
<Laney> ok
<Laney> Trevinho: bleh this makes a test fail
<Laney> ../pkg-config --variable=pc_path pkg-config :
<Laney> ''/usr/local/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkgconfig:/usr/local/lib/pkgconfig:/usr/local/share/pkgconfig:/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkgconfig:/usr/lib/pkgconfig:/usr/share/pkgconfig'' != '/usr/local/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkgconfig:/usr/local/lib/pkgconfig:/usr/local/share/pkgconfig:/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkgconfig:/usr/lib/pkgconfig:/usr/share/pkgconfig'
<Laney> FAIL: check-path
<didrocks> thanks xnox! I should delay replying more often :)
<xnox> didrocks, ?! que?
<didrocks> xnox: re: default language thread ;)
<Trevinho> Laney: wasn't there a test in the commit too?
<Trevinho> oh, Laney I see that
<Trevinho> Laney: this might be related http://cgit.freedesktop.org/pkg-config/commit/?id=a6e8749ada5af1737b27f1eca1babe83e82af38c ?
<Trevinho> Laney: yep, reverting that commit fixes the test as well
<pitti> yay, internet is back!
<pitti> Laney: apport> I actually fixed them all yesterday, but it seems there's a new one; so for now, please update the hint, I'll look at it later
<desrt> good morning, ubupeeps
<desrt> (and to the surprise visitors currently hovering 1m from me outside of my window)
<Trevinho> Laney: I've also a compiz workaround ready, let me know what you prefer
<seb128> Trevinho, does that compiz update drops the gconf backend? ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: nope... BUt it might be something I could do  now
<seb128> Trevinho, let me know, otherwise I'm going to have a quick look to know if we can stop at least including it in the deb build
<seb128> Laney, did you submit my geonames packaging fixes as well?
<seb128> seems you did
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> oh, no
<seb128> sorry
 * seb128 does that
<seb128> larsu, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/tweak.patch
<Laney> seb128: no, didn't see them
<Laney> but you should be able to push to the new branch
<larsu> seb128: warning: 1 line adds whitespace errors.
<seb128> Laney, I did git format-patch, see ^
<larsu> ts ts ts
<seb128> larsu, bless you
<Trevinho> seb128: so, there's also a configuration option to disable gconf a build time, but.... we do prefer to erase it at all, right?
<larsu> seb128, Laney: pushing now
<seb128> Trevinho, well, as long as it's out of the packaging I don't care much about the technical solution
<seb128> larsu, what was your whitespace thing about?
<seb128> I don't understand it
<Trevinho> seb128: I mean, I'm not sure if anyone really need it, but...
<seb128> Trevinho, I doubt it
<seb128> gconf is deprecated for years
<larsu> seb128: libgeonames-dev.install had an empty line at the end
<seb128> larsu, right, is that an issue?
<seb128> and empty line != whitespace
<seb128> but feel free to delete it
<seb128> (the empty line)
<larsu> I did and pushed it
<seb128> (my git also doesn't complain about those)
<seb128> danke
<larsu> thanks for the patch!
<seb128> I've another one coming in some minutes
<seb128> btw did you reply on the u-c-c branch status earlier?
<larsu> seb128: mine did when applying the patch (thanks for format-patch by the way) and highlights it as an error in git show
<seb128> I think I missed your reply if you did
<seb128> k
<larsu> I said "I don't know" depends on the completion thing
<seb128> if I had the motivation I would report an upstream git bug that new lines shouldn't be flagged as "whitespace", I was looking for a trailing space issue :p
<Laney> Trevinho: what's your workaround?
<Laney> I'm a bit disturbed about adding many reverts I don't understand :/
<seb128> larsu, ok, let me try again the branch to see how the completion is, but I would tend to say to land now so the feature gets feedback and we can deal with the weird UI as a bug later
<larsu> makes sense
<larsu> seb128: I agree, double-newline at end-of-file is questionable
<larsu> on the other hand, whitespace at end-of-line clearly is an error
<seb128> larsu, people.canonical.com/~seb128/0001-include-license-text.patch
<seb128> right
<larsu> seb128: btw, you should have push access yourself
<seb128> yeah, I just don't like to push without a review
<larsu> makes sense
<Laney> might be easier to review if you push to a branch or something
<Laney> but as you both prefer
<seb128> larsu, Laney, do we need the autogen.sh ?
<larsu> pushed with slight change in commit message
<seb128> Laney, I don't know how to do that on launchpad and https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git is not very useful
<seb128> larsu, danke
<larsu> seb128: yes
<seb128> larsu, can we get it disted then?
<seb128> debian/rules has NO_CONFIGURE=1 dh_autoreconf ./autogen.sh
<seb128> but that fails on a make dist tarball because the file is not there
<Laney> git remote set-url origin git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~geonames-dev/geonames/+git/geonames and then git push as normal
<Laney> :)
<seb128> Laney, shrug
<seb128> no short command?
<xnox> seb128, in ~/.gitconfig
<xnox> [url "git+ssh://xnox@git.launchpad.net/"]
<xnox>         insteadof = lp:
<seb128> xnox, I've that
<seb128> xnox, I read https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git
<xnox> and then you can like clone and push to lp: as usuall.
<seb128> but that doesn't explain how to push
<xnox> git push lp:~geonames..... HEAD:HEAD
<Laney> wtf
<seb128> well how to mp things
<xnox> git push lp:~geonames..... master:master
<Laney> HEAD:HEAD?
<Laney> alright, this is turning into an Internet Git Tutoriakl
<xnox> Laney, that is scary thing. and can break stuff =)
 * Laney is gone
<Laney> people always come out with their weird tricks
<larsu> seb128: hm? Dist should have a proper configure and no need to run autogen
<larsu> that's for building from git
<seb128> larsu, we do dh-autoreconf on package build because sometime we have a patch touching the build system
<seb128> Laney, sorry about the git tutorial disussion, I'm just going to keep using format-patch, easier ;-)
<larsu> weird
<seb128> larsu, what?
<larsu> disting autogen
<seb128> GNOME does it
<larsu> doesn't make it less weird :D
<seb128> larsu,
<seb128> EXTRA_DIST =
<seb128> 	autogen.sh \
<seb128> 	COPYING
<seb128> I guess?
<larsu> yes adding that now
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> seb128: np
<Laney> I was just suggesting that you push another branch to the same repository then people can merge that easily
<Laney> no need for merge proposal
<Laney> although you can do those, not exactly sure how on LP
<seb128> right
<seb128> but it doesn't feel  like a standard workflow
<seb128> I would prefer to have only one workflow
<Laney> suggesting it as an alternative to passing patch files around
<seb128> which doesn't rely on me being part of the team owning the branch I'm contributing to
<Laney> you can push to ~seb128/geonames/+git/geonames too
<seb128> like an equivalent to "bzr push lp:~/project/name"
<Laney> which people can fetch from
<Laney> that is probably a thing which can have a merge proposal created
<seb128> can I do it with a git push comment?
<seb128> or do I need to change my origin?
<Laney> git push <url> works
<seb128> where url is ~seb128/geonames/+git/geonames?
<Laney> git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/<that> or lp:<that> presumably
<Laney> assuming the lp: thing works, not got that set up :)
<seb128> k, let me try
<Laney> would be good to figure it out
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/+git/geonames
<Laney> man, I made some really horrible coffee
<seb128> created with "git push lpme:geonames"
<seb128> with
<seb128> [url "git+ssh://USER@git.launchpad.net/~USER/+git/"]
<seb128>         insteadof = lpme:
<Laney> nice
<seb128> now unsure how to mp that
<Laney> hmm
<seb128> seems I can't
<seb128> no clicky button on the webui at least
<Laney> I think you need to do lp:~seb128/geonames/+git/geonames or so
<Laney> lpme: makes "personal" branches which can't be mped
<Laney> I remember asking about this a few weeks ago
<Laney> it's like +junk with the bzr branches
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/geonames/+git/tweaks
<seb128> no button there either
<seb128> I asked on #launchpad
<seb128> let's see
<Laney> it's on https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/geonames/+git/tweaks/+ref/debian
<seb128> right
<seb128> cjwatson replied as well
<Laney> cool
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/turnip/+git/turnip/+merge/279906
<didrocks> Laney: oh btw, do you mind removing your block request on plymouth?
<Laney> make sure you fix the target :/
<Laney> I couldn't change lp:geonames due to a bug in launchpad
<seb128> as an example
<seb128> Laney, ok, in any case larsu already merge the format-patch version so it was just to play with it
<Laney> nod
<Laney> at least we know how to get to it now
<seb128> yeah
<Laney> I guess this is why github makes you fork it first
<seb128> larsu, let me know when you have the license include and the autogen.sh dist in
<Laney> so you get forced to the right url
<larsu> seb128: pushed this second ;)
<seb128> larsu, great
<seb128> hum, not there?
<larsu> hm there's all the things missing
<larsu> where did I push to all this time I wonder?
<didrocks> Laney: did you see my gentle and small unblock request for plymouth? :) (didn't see any ack)
<Laney> didrocks: yes, will do in a minute
<didrocks> Laney: britney bless you :)
<seb128> didrocks, did you look at the package or rejected waiting for the fixes?
<didrocks> seb128: rejected without looking as another package was on the way
<seb128> k
<didrocks> I can look at it before you upload if you want
<seb128> didrocks, I'm going to reupload
<seb128> just waiting for larsu to push
<didrocks> as you prefer :)
<didrocks> ok
<seb128> larsu, https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/+git doesn't have any recent push
<seb128> unsure where it went
<didrocks> seb128: you didn't receive the rejection rationale? (IIRC, I commented I didn't review it)
<didrocks> I'm unsure everytime if those rationales are sent or not
<seb128> didrocks, I saw it, delete it since but all I remember is that you said larsu was working on fixes
<didrocks> yeah, that was the continuation of IRC discussion we had when you were lunching
<seb128> no worry, well I'm ready to repackage/upload
<seb128> just waiting on the git to be updated
<didrocks> good, just ping me, I'm doing nothing that can't be interrupted
<seb128> thanks
<larsu> seb128: it's here now: https://code.launchpad.net/~geonames-dev/geonames/+git/geonames
<seb128> larsu, oh, right
<seb128> sorry, I didn't follow up the ownership change
<larsu> ;)
<seb128> master is outdated right?
<seb128> I wonder if it makes sense to have 2 branches
<seb128> we should just have the debian/ in master
<seb128> anyway I'm packaging from "debian" so it's fine for me
<seb128> thanks!
<seb128> didrocks, reuploaded so feel free to review when you have some spare cycle, there is no hurry
<didrocks> can do now
 * didrocks looks
<seb128> 'ci
<didrocks> no stable ABI yet! -> reject
<didrocks> (j/k)
<didrocks> more seriously, the -dev doesn't dep on the lib
<Laney> Unable to obtain lock  held by pitti@bazaar.launchpad.net on taotie (process #25565), acquired 6 minutes, 54 seconds ago.
<didrocks> debian/copyright: Files: data/* -> no Copyright stenza (I think that's "mandatory for the day we would have this parser if ever…")
<pitti> Laney: sorry, bzr commit taking ages, spotty internet :/
<Laney> pitti: no worries, just can't make didrocks happy!
<didrocks> :(
<seb128> bah gedit segfaulting!
<didrocks> and no --fail-missing in debian/rules, why oh WHY?????? :p (ok, this one, not that important)
<seb128> haha
<seb128> I've fixed the control one, doing the copyright next
<didrocks> seb128: and --fail-missing then? (wink wink wink)
<didrocks> I did notice the trailing comma though ;)
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, one at time
<seb128> didrocks, please reject and I'm going to reupload
<didrocks> seb128: sure, just wait before reuploading
<didrocks> I dump thoughts here
<didrocks> just so that I can accept right away afterwards
<seb128> right, I'm not done fixing yet
<didrocks> seb128: you don't want to build the demo I guess?
<pitti> Laney: should be in now
<seb128> didrocks, I was going to skip that for now, I don't think it's that useful
<didrocks> makes sense
<didrocks> no autopkgtest? making Laney and pitti sad :p
<didrocks> seb128: ah, license paragraph is required for cc-by-2.0 (we all love debian/copyright)
<seb128> indeed, love it
<didrocks> seb128: last thing… doc is shipped on -dev rather than a -doc, is it on purpose?
<seb128> yes, I was too lazy to split in another -doc and -tools
<seb128> so I batched things in there
<didrocks> ahah :)
<seb128> it's small enough that I think it's not worth adding more binaries
<didrocks> seb128: the only thing I can see of (with the binary being in -dev) is about multi-arch?
<didrocks> if you have multiple -dev installed…
<didrocks> or rather *want*
<seb128> good point
<didrocks> seb128: I don't think the generated doc would be arch-dependant, so this one is probably fine, but the binary…
<didrocks> dependent*
<seb128> the -dev has no multiarch flag  atm
<seb128> let me check the documentation about that
<didrocks> yeah, I saw it, it will need one (better to be future-proof right now)
<seb128> Laney, didrocks, you would include /usr/bin/geonames-mkdb in a -bin then?
<didrocks> seb128: -bin or -tools
<didrocks> no strong opinion
<larsu> why do we need to install that at all?
<Laney> or you could put it in a libexecdir
<Laney> or not install it
<seb128> larsu, why do we have that util if it's not useful/to be installed?
<larsu> it's used to make the database at build time
<larsu> but noone should ever need to use it manually
<seb128> so why is "make install" installing it? ;-)
<larsu> uh oh
<larsu> it is?
<seb128> yes
<larsu> that's a bug
<Laney> review rules!
<seb128> :-)
<larsu> in der tat
<seb128> larsu, are you fixing that or should I?
<larsu> testing the fix right now
<larsu> hm, noinst_ doesn't work for bin_PROGRAMS?
<seb128> noinst_PROGRAMS = geonames-mkdb
<larsu> ah, of course
<larsu> sorry
<larsu> seb128: done
<seb128> didrocks, larsu, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/geonames/+git/reviewchanges/+merge/280044
<seb128> didrocks, should address your comment but please check I might have overlooked something
<larsu> yeah this is one for didrocks
<larsu> glad to see mrs working for git branches though :)
<seb128> yeah
<didrocks> one sec :)
<didrocks> seb128: lgtm, so, the generated docs are giving exactly the same files whatever arch they are?
<larsu> I think they are
<seb128> didrocks, I think they are, I grepped them for arch reference and it returns nothing
<didrocks> good, I was afraid that they will defer slightly and so Multi-Arch: same would cry
<didrocks> (like only showing API that is available in one arch)
<seb128> I think it's fine and other packges do that
<didrocks> which isn't the case here I guess
<didrocks> good then :)
<seb128> but we can change if we ever get a report
<seb128> reuploaded
<seb128> didrocks, thanks again for the review!
<seb128> larsu, Laney, and thanks for the fixes!
<didrocks> you're welcome! Thanks for the fixes :)
<seb128> np!
<seb128> on that note away for some exercice, need to digest the raclette ;-)
<happyaron> seb128: replied that MP, will upload tomorrow if nobody gets earlier
<seb128> happyaron, thanks
<happyaron> and for that fr.po, I've poked people to have a look
<seb128> larsu, I'm going to try again u-c-c after the exercice
<seb128> happyaron, thanks again ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: enjoy!
<larsu> seb128: have fun!
<qengho> In X + unity, I have the keyboard settings "Alt+t" to launch a terminal. System Settings / Keyboard / Shortcuts / Launch terminal shows that.  But, it's not applied after booting and logging in. If I click to set a new shortcut, the same thing, it becomes set. Any idea what to debug?
<larsu> qengho: alt+t could also be a menu shortcut...
<larsu> hm but I guess these have priority
<larsu> ask the unity guys :)
<larsu> Trevinho: ^
<Trevinho> qengho: is that what release?
<qengho> larsu: yes, there's like one thing I rarely use that collides, like Gimp or something. No big deal. I re-program my fingers.
<qengho> I *can't*
<Trevinho> qengho: as that looks like an issue that has been fixed in late wily (I hope) and xenial
<seb128> back
<qengho> Trevinho: Er,
<qengho> unity-control-center 15.04.0+16.04.20151112-0ubuntu1
<qengho> unity-settings-daemon 15.04.1+16.04.20151118.1-0ubuntu1
<Trevinho> mhhm
<qengho> Trevinho: I've never seen it before ~5 days ago.
<Trevinho> u-s-d is the one, but...
<Trevinho> nothing changed there I think
<qengho> "never" meaning "not in the last year"
<qengho> Trevinho: So, for debugging, is there a logging location or way to query the current state that might give a hint of what it's doing?
<Trevinho> qengho: there have been some changes to u-s-d but I don't see anything related https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-settings-daemon-team/unity-settings-daemon/trunk
<Trevinho> mhmh, not much
<Trevinho> qengho: but you can try to see if you get something from
<Trevinho> dbus-monitor --session "interface='org.gnome.Shell'"
<Trevinho> so, if you do alt+t it should emit the AcceleratorActivated signal
<Trevinho> another thing might be to run compiz with
<Trevinho> UNITY_LOG_SEVERITY="<root>error;unity.key.gnome.grabber=debug" compiz --replace&
<Trevinho> or, export UNITY_LOG_SEVERITY="<root>error;unity.key.gnome.grabber=debug" compiz --replace&
<Trevinho> errr
<Trevinho> UNITY_LOG_SEVERITY="<root>error;unity.key.gnome.grabber=debug"
<Trevinho> in the unity7.conf upstart job, so that it runs with more logging
<Trevinho> and you might catch something
<Trevinho> qengho: ^
<qengho> Trevinho: thx.  I don't think "export" is necessary there, as no ";", but I will try.
<Trevinho> qengho: I meant export if you add that in the unity7.cinf
<Trevinho> upstart job
 * didrocks waves good evening!
<qengho> Trevinho: alt-t worked for 10 minutes, but just stopped. No additional lines in compiz stderr with those lines during that time. I still had keyboard config open, so I set alt-t again, and saw UngrabAccelerator, UnGrabDBusAccelerator, GrabAccelerator, GrabDBusAccelerator, AddAction -- and it works again.
<Trevinho> qengho: Mh, could be that the fact that Alt is  used by the hud might cause trobules to that?
<Trevinho> qengho: can you try with a different shortcut please?
<Trevinho> qengho: ahhhhhhhhhh
<Trevinho> qengho: no, I think it's another thing
<Trevinho> qengho: maybe you opened a terminal... And then Alt+T is mapped for "open Terminal menu"
<Trevinho> qengho: Alt+<letter> is the one for menu activations...
<qengho> Trevinho: no menu is activated, for what it's worth. But, I don't see any menu at all (and I think it's configured to have menu in-window). Not even an application name on top bar.
<larsu> seb128: I've finally uploaded that gtk patch (waiting for benjamin to review)
<larsu> seb128: I cannot reproduce the crasher though
<seb128> larsu, great, thanks!
<seb128> doesn't matter much if the previous patch was wrong anyway, no?
<larsu> rihgt
<larsu> I just want to test if it happens with the new one as well
<seb128> I'm trying to build ~larsu/unity-control-center/datetime-use-geonames but it fails to build
<qengho> Trevinho: but I get alt-foo menu activation in Pidgin at least.
<seb128> datetime-prefs.c:690:8: error: too many arguments to function 'geonames_query_cities_finish'
<larsu> oh? What's the problem?
<larsu> ah, I changed that
<larsu> let me fix it
<seb128> thanks
<qengho> Trevinho: Good news everyone! I can reproduce it again. And this may be a brainfsck, but seemingly exactly 10 minutes later.
<qengho> "it" = alt+t no longer trapped to open a new terminal window. No relevant message in compiz stderr.
<larsu> seb128: how can I build it without the .orig.tar.gz?
<larsu> the geonames package, I mean
<qengho> Trevinho: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13864189/
<seb128> larsu, do you need a deb?
<larsu> I want to make one
<larsu> it worked before with `debuild -us -uc`
<seb128> it should still
<seb128> what's the error?
<seb128> otherwise official ones are on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/geonames/0.1-0ubuntu1/+build/8415261
<larsu> dpkg-source: error: can't build with source format '3.0 (quilt)': no upstream tarball found at ../geonames_0.1.orig.tar.{bz2,gz,lzma,xz}
<seb128> oh
<seb128> you can change debian/source/format to include 1.0
<larsu> I guess this is why I had that before ;)
<seb128> yeah, unsure how building from git is supposed to work
<seb128> Laney or pitti might have suggestions on how the repo should be set up
<larsu> ah this works, thanks
<seb128> there is probably an equivalent to bzr-builddeb
<seb128> yw
<larsu> hm doesn't build
<larsu> *install, actually
<larsu> ah, still /usr/bin in the .install
<bigon> would it help if I'm integrating apparmor and apport scripts in telepathy-mission-control pkg in debian?
<Laney> ok, see you
<Laney> oh
<larsu> seb128: updated
<Laney> bigon: if you want them, that would be good
<Laney> seems from the changelog that you could in theory take all of the delta then
<Laney> not sure if kenvandine forwarded that patch
<Laney> okay, I've got to go
<Laney> xnox: come to the office tomorrow
<Laney> Trevinho: seb128: willcooke see you there
<xnox> Laney, i will.
<Laney> neat, see you too then!
<Trevinho> Laney: sure, see you!
<bigon> Laney: well I don't want them myself (I'm more a SELinux guy myself :p) but I know that some people in debian are trying to have apparmor working, so...
<Trevinho> qengho: so, I think I understood the issue... Also if you don't activate a menu, the app might request to regrab that key
<Trevinho> and then it asks to ungrab it
<Trevinho> so we don't have any kind of ref-counting of the requests, thus the problem
<seb128> Laney, see you!
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<willcooke> see ya Laney
<xnox> Laney, pitti, Mirv - so most of apt transition is done, or building. fixed packagekit, aptitude/ppc64el is outstanding which i've poked steve to look at / delegate. I'm end of day now.
<mvo> xnox: let me know if the ppc thing needs a second look, I think this worked in debian
<xnox> mvo, i've handed over to slangasek =) maybe it's something obvious for you, then by all means poke it on a ppc64el canonical porter obx ;-)
<xnox> mvo, maybe merge from debian and throw it into xenial to check if new upstream release fixed everything?
<mvo> xnox: hm, the error in the buildlog is very suspicious, it does not make much sense that it only failed on ppc
<mvo> xnox: but yeah, tomorrow
<xnox> mvo, our ppc64el toolchain is special, unlike all other ports...
<mvo> xnox: different from debian too?
<xnox> mvo, yes
<mvo> oh, ok
<mvo> I was not aware of this
<willcooke> gnight
 * Sweet5hark is utterly confused how stage-packages in snapcraft is even supposed to work ...
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-12-10
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks !
<didrocks> ça va pitti ? :)
<didrocks> bien rentré hier ?
<pitti> didrocks: ça va bien, merci !
<didrocks> comment était la première classe ?
<hikiko> hello
<pitti> oui, le voyage était punctuel et calm, bien pour travailler
<didrocks> hey hikiko
<hikiko> hi didrocks et pitti :)
<pitti> hey hikiko, how are you?
<hikiko> I am fine :) thanks
<Sarvatt> darkxst: did i properly add you to the ppa-purge team? sorry its 2 am here
<darkxst> Sarvatt, yes, thanks
<Sarvatt> ppa-purge has been busted for years, i have to put an updated one in every ppa to use it since multiarch happened. i couldnt upload it to ubuntu
<darkxst> Sarvatt, the archive version has my multiarch patches since 2012
<darkxst> its the soname handling that breaks things badly for the more invasive ppa's
<darkxst> Sarvatt, I will merge my fixes and get it uploaded, do you have any other patches in your ppa versions?
<larsu> good morning!
<hikiko> Hi larsu darkxst et al
<darkxst> hi hikiko larsu
<larsu> hey hikiko and darkxst :)
<didrocks> good morning larsu, darkxst!
<darkxst> hey didrocks
<larsu> bonjour didrocks!
<andyrock> morning all
<didrocks> hey andyrock
<andyrock> 424397
<andyrock> ops sorry :)
<pitti> hey larsu!
 * pitti waves to darkxst and andyrock
<larsu> morning pitti!
<larsu> andyrock: morning. time for a new password?
<pitti> oh, that wasn't a bug number? :-)
<andyrock> ahahaha
<andyrock> not a password
<andyrock> but a one time code
<larsu> glad to hear :)
<andyrock> feel free to use it ;)
 * larsu changes his root password to that
<larsu> (but don't tell anyone)
<pitti> 1234 - the same combination as on my luggage!
 * pitti goes to Mr. Coffee
<larsu> :D
<darkxst> hey pitti
<darkxst> pitti, packagekit transition is starting?
<pitti> darkxst: for apt 1.1, yes; no idea about PK itself
<darkxst> pitti, ah ok, btw does anything else use the packagekit what-provides locale plugin, or only us?
<pitti> darkxst: I don't know TBH; ubiquity uses check-language-support which doesn't use PK, and the language-selector frontends use it directly too
<pitti> language-selector also provides the PackageKit plugin; I had thought that e. g. the Kubuntu control panel uses that
<pitti> (for installing languages)
<darkxst> pitti, we use it in gnome-control-center, doubt Kubuntu use it since they already switched to apt-cc
<pitti> ah yes, it can't work with apt-cc
<pitti> darkxst: so does upstream g-c-c call PK, or is that an ubuntu-gnome patch?
<pitti> darkxst: it could potentially be changed to either call language-selector-gtk instead of the g-c-c native panel, or that needs to be patched to figure out the necessary packages from check-language-support and install them through e. g. sessioninstaller
<darkxst> pitti, its an ubuntu-gnome patch, upstream wouldn't take it, since no one else implements the what-provides locale
<pitti> ok; as apparently PK plugins are a dead end, we should get off that then
<pitti> there's no plugin support in PK any more?
<Trevinho> morning from a sad london office without our fantastic #ubuntu-desktop graffiti 😢
<darkxst> pitti yes I am aware of that
<darkxst> pitti, pitti, I think ximion was ok with porting directly into apt-cc, but only as fallback. they want to eventually implement it via metadata though
<seb128> good morning desktop!
<pitti> bonjour seb128, comment vas-tu ? c'est tard pour toi
<seb128> salut pitti
<seb128> pitti, greeting from the London office
<seb128> ça va bien
<seb128> et toi ?
<pitti> seb128: oh, tu es à Londres -- il y a un sprint ?
<pitti> seb128: moi, je vais bien, merci ! retour chez moi, c'était un rentré calme
<seb128> non, juste quelques réunion avec design pour parler de GtkHeaderBar et qq autres choses
<seb128> bien
<Trevinho> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/compiz/drop-gconf/+merge/280120
<pitti> didrocks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration/AutopkgtestInfrastructure#Test_request_format has a new "env" option now
<pitti> didrocks: as for VCS support, what do you need more urgently? git or bzr?
<didrocks> pitti: you ROCK \o/
<didrocks> pitti: git if possible (but again, not that urgent ;))
<pitti> didrocks: oh, isn't it? I thought your jenkins was going away in two weeks
<pitti> didrocks: anyway, I'll add it now, it shouldn't be that much work
<didrocks> pitti: I mean, it's not like "for tomorrow" but yeah, before jenkins goes away
<seb128> pitti, didrocks, do you remember if there is a standard script to retry builds?
<didrocks> autopkgtest? I don't really know (but I'll make one anyway for ubuntu make)
<didrocks> basically wrapping curl :)
<seb128> didrocks, pitti, unping, "ubuntu-build" it is
<didrocks> hum, the nautilus overlay is quite… annoying
<didrocks> (the "internal" notification happening on top of tabs with a transparent background)
<didrocks> like "file moved"
<seb128> what part?
<seb128> the transparent background is a theme bug I think
<seb128> if that's what you find annoying
<didrocks> yeah, I guess we are talking about the same thing
<didrocks> let me screenshot it
<seb128> I know what you mean
<didrocks> ok ;)
<seb128> I was just wondering if you find the concept disturbing
<seb128> or only the bug
<didrocks> the transparent background is obviously a bug, as you can't read it
<didrocks> is there a cancel button or anything?
<seb128> right
<seb128> I don't think so
<seb128> it's displayed after the operation is done
<didrocks> ok, so shouldn't it just be a notification if… ?
<seb128> like notify-osd notification?
<didrocks> yeah, it's a kind of notification that nautilus is displaying
<didrocks> unsure, but it's a little bit puzzling to have "internal" ones
<seb128> right, maybe they though it was not important enough to notify you with a session notification
<seb128> but yeah
<didrocks> I'm not 100% certain it's the right thing to do
<didrocks> I just find the concept weird
<didrocks> let's see first once the theme is fixed
<seb128> right
<seb128> good thing to ask to design about today I guess
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<Trevinho> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/nautilus/folders-in-new-windows/+merge/280130 :)
<seb128> larsu, hey
<seb128> larsu, how are you?
<seb128> larsu, I'm playing with lp:~larsu/unity-control-center/datetime-use-geonames and it doesn't work well for me
<seb128> if I type a full name quicky, e.g "berlin" it doesn't list any result
<seb128> if I do type "ber" and stop and then type "i" and "n" then it's fine
<seb128> do you see the same?
<Laney> hey!
<tjaalton> seb128: btw, the scroll issue you had with -libinput, file a bug with output from touchpad-edge-detector. it needs to be fixed in udev..
<seb128> hey Laney!
<seb128> tjaalton, it's a by device issue?
<tjaalton> yes, some axis range needs adjusting
<seb128> where/against what component should that be filed?
<tjaalton> systemd :)
<tjaalton> lp is fine
<seb128> oh, it's a pitti bog!
 * pitti does a jump to the left
<tjaalton> can then test stuff for /lib/udev/hwdb.d/60-evdev.hwdb
<seb128> tjaalton, k, I'm going to try to have a look tomorrow
<tjaalton> sure
<tjaalton> assign to me then
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> (not today because I'm at the office and don't have the latitude with me)
<Trevinho> Laney: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pkg-config/+bug/1523508
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1523508 in pkg-config (Ubuntu) "Building xorg-gtest fails with new pkg-config" [High,Triaged]
<larsu> seb128: hm no let me check
<seb128> larsu, hey :-)
<larsu> how's London?
<seb128> no sun here :-/
<seb128> but the office is nice :-)
<seb128> and the coffee machine works this time!
<larsu> haha nice
<seb128> Laney, try http://www.notebookcheck.net/uploads/tx_nbc2/Monitor_1-26-2015_2.icc
<Laney> dark!
<Sweet5hark1> <- just succeeded in building 55 bundled packages/dep for LibreOffice in snapcraft ...
<Sweet5hark1> ... now on to get vcl and friends to compile against gtk etc. ....
<seb128> larsu, let me know if any debug info could be useful. That's on my inspiron machine so quite slow box (though the hdd is ssd) unsure what that does to timings
<larsu> seb128: will let you know (debugging something else right now but will come to that in a bit)
<seb128> larsu, k
<seb128> larsu, also did you merge back https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/geonames/+git/reviewchanges/+merge/280044 ?
<seb128> or should I just push?
<larsu> feel free to push ;)
<Trevinho> Laney: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13892145/
<Sweet5hark1> lets see if i broke into more than 200 packages for the snap by now ...
<pitti> Sweet5hark1: that's going to be LibreofficeOS..
<Sweet5hark1> pitti: LibreOfficeOS: such snappy, much click, wow snapcraft!
<Laney> didrocks: ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm don't be sad
<Laney> maybe get a nice green tea before you look at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/229602582/buildlog_ubuntu_xenial_amd64_ubuntu-gnome_BUILDING.txt.gz
<didrocks> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<didrocks> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> rmdir: failed to remove '/lib/plymouth/': No such file or directory
<didrocks> IIRC, I added some options, like for others
<didrocks> let me look :)
<didrocks> Laney: ok, I don't understand how the ubuntu image built then
<didrocks> it should have failed the same way, on the -text postinst
<seb128> cyphermox did an upload as well
<seb128> in case you didn't notice
<didrocks> ah, I didn't see that
<didrocks> let me look
<didrocks> ok, makes sense
<didrocks> so yeah, I was going to do the same fix
<didrocks> it's working well on upgrade as /lib/plymouth exists
<didrocks> but rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /lib/plymouth fails if there is nothing
<didrocks> thanks cyphermox :)
<didrocks> I still think we should fix those packages in the great scheme of things
<didrocks> they are doing sed "…" /usr/share/plymouth/<blah>.in >  /usr/share/plymouth/<blah> in postinst
<cyphermox> didrocks: yeah, sorry. I noticed this and fixed it because it was blocking me while I do countless d-i installs with debootstrap testing my d-i merges
<didrocks> cyphermox: no worry, of course, upgrades were fine, didn't think about that case. Sorry you had to do this :)
<cyphermox> grub-installer gave me some trouble, and I kind of need to succeed at installing to get it to run ;)
 * didrocks fixes other cases of this
<didrocks> cyphermox: you did the right thing :)
<didrocks> Laney: you want this guy: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-gnome-default-settings/16.04.2
<Laney> |O|
<didrocks> I just fix kubuntu in a sec, all others are fine
<Trevinho> infinity: hey... Can I be added to the ~ubuntu-release-nominators group?
<didrocks> (kubuntu fixed)
<flocculant> hi didrocks - I came back here just in case :p
<didrocks> flocculant: great! I'll keep you posted ;)
<flocculant> cheers :)
<Trevinho> willcooke: can you target this https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1057008 to xenial?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1057008 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher - No format option for USB Storage Devices in Launcher quicklists" [Medium,Triaged]
<Trevinho> and this... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/1063823
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1063823 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher - clicking "unlock from Launcher" on the quicklist of a storage device, removes the storage device from the Launcher even if it's window is open" [Medium,In progress]
<willcooke> I think you mean this one ;)  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1057008
<seb128> larsu, did you try that geonames issue?
<infinity> Trevinho: Bugs shouldn't need targeting to the devel release, that's the default anyway.
<seb128> that's how things that need to be fixed for release are marked down no?
<infinity> Not by creating xenial tasks, no.
<infinity> By targeting to milestones, sure.
<larsu> seb128: no, sorry
<larsu> you want to upload now?
<infinity> Though, I suppose every team does things differently.  *shrug*
<Laney> infinity: That's how the rls-x-tracking bugs work
<Laney> s/bugs/report/
<Laney> unless that can look at a milestone too?
<seb128> larsu, I would like to get that landed before my holidays which is 3 or 4 work days now
<seb128> and I feel like it's getting tight
<seb128> need to the u-c-c working and merge proposed and the lib promoted
<larsu> ok
<seb128> and the thing landing
<seb128> well I guess I would like the nautilus menubar as well
<seb128> but can't get everything :p
<seb128> u-c-c first would be nice though, it's more of a new feature
<larsu> indeed
<seb128> xnox, Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity-control-center/no-gcc-recommends/+merge/280179
<cyphermox> have we modified some icon scale thing recently? on the image I see the ubiquity and Examples icons on the desktop are huge
<cyphermox> (in a VM)
<Laney> nautilus new default
<cyphermox> ah, cool, thanks
<cyphermox> do we care about changing the value?
<cyphermox> (not that I mind the size, but is it consistent with the design... etc)
<Laney> we might do
<cyphermox> ok
<Laney> but it's at least expected/known
<Laney> so no need to worry yet
<cyphermox> what's the current size now, 128x128?
<cyphermox> do you know if a bug was filed about it? otherwise I can file one so we don't forget about it
<cyphermox> let's see how badly I broke ubiquity recently...
<Trevinho> xnox: G_GNUC_BEGIN_IGNORE_DEPRECATIONS ... G_GNUC_END_IGNORE_DEPRECATIONS
<Trevinho> xnox_: ^
 * Sweet5hark1 cant snappify libreoffice: ran out of discspace
<achiang> howdy, anyone familiar with ubuntu-make, and how to get it to list the packages it's installed already?
<achiang> poking around in the --help output doesn't reveal anything
<ogra_> achiang, try tomorrow during EU hours .. thats didrocks' baby
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-12-11
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<hikiko> hello
<didrocks> hey hikiko!
<pitti> bonjour didrocks !
<pitti> hey hikiko
<didrocks> bonjour pitti, ça va ?
<pitti> didrocks: ça va bien !
 * pitti is setting up autopkgtesting on s390x, yay new toys :)
<pitti> didrocks: et toi ?
<didrocks> pitti: ça va ! Jetbrains changed their entire website with client-side javascript. I'm working on a way to make it working back with Ubuntu Make
<hikiko> hello pitti didrocks \\
<pitti> didrocks: urgh, screenscraping throug JS? meh
<didrocks> pitti: I'm trying to avoid the JS screenscrapping on purpose :p
<flocculant> didrocks: I found something else on an apt-get update/grade in an install yesterday - which seems to affect some flavours, reported it bug 1524937
<ubot5> bug 1524937 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Install plymouth-themes missing xubuntu-text.so" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524937
<flocculant> didn't appear yesterday in ubuntu's daily though
<didrocks> flocculant: yeah, I guess it's the same issue than the one you told me yesterday
<didrocks> flocculant: I'm fixing/releasing Ubuntu Make and then, I'll work on this
<flocculant> I guess so - didn't want to try and explain that in IRC :D
<didrocks> heh :)
<flocculant> ack - just thought I'd let you know as soon as I could be bothered to get up - day off \o/
<didrocks> flocculant: this missing file is the reason why you don't have a boot splash in virtualbox
<didrocks> flocculant: ahah, enjoy! :)
<flocculant> :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> re didrocks ;-)
<pitti> salut seb128!
<seb128> pitti, salut! comment ça va?
<pitti> seb128: ça va bien, merci !
<larsu> bonjour!
<seb128> hey larsu, wie gehts?
<larsu> great, thanks! And you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<larsu> are you still in London?
<seb128> no, I did the trip for a day
<larsu> ah
<seb128> woke up at 7am was back at 22:45
<larsu> :(
<seb128> it's not too bad
<seb128> the door to door trip is a bit less than 3 hours
<larsu> that's pretty good!
<seb128> yeah, woke up at 7, took the 8:30 flight from rotterdam, was at the office at 9:30 (with the 1 hour difference)
<didrocks> hey larsu!
<larsu> bonjour didrocks! Ça va?
<didrocks> larsu: ça va, jetbrains changed their all website and went client-side javascript leaded
<didrocks> so, I have an emergency release to do :p
<didrocks> (people already opened bug reports as well, even if the change was overnight :p)
<larsu> ha, wow
<didrocks> I've foud their API though
<didrocks> so, directly using it :)
<didrocks> (just running the large tests locally before modifying the medium one + releasing)
<didrocks> (their new icons are lovely btw)
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  about that silo31. I would be happy to forget about the Xenial landing this time and just focus on the real deal... the OTA9 for Vivid overlay. What is 100% good and clear.
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  The address-book-app test failure is not a UITK related one, but I  can look after that issue after this UITK is merged and landed.
<sil2100> bzoltan_: it's something I'm considering, but still - the fact is address-book-app *only* fails to build with the new UITK
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  for me the Vivid landing is the priority ... nobody and no product is using Xenial UITK or address-book
<sil2100> So UITK needs to have something to do with the unbuildability
<willcooke> morning team
<bzoltan_> sil2100: with respect I disagree... the addressbook builds fine... it is an AP test on xenial what fails
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  except if it is just flakyness
<didrocks> good morning willcooke
<willcooke> hey didrocks, how goes?
<didrocks> willcooke: fixing Ubuntu Make has JetBrains changed completely their websites and went to client-side templating :p
<willcooke> yay!
<didrocks> found their API and poking with it, all large tests pass, adapting the medium ones now with new certificates, docker container and such…
<willcooke> nice job for a Friday :/
<didrocks> yeah ;) well, at least, there are 2 bug reports about it
<didrocks> and some °1
<didrocks> +1*
<didrocks> so, it means, people are really using it :p
<didrocks> it's not only my tests complaining
<willcooke> thats excellent, kinda
<larsu> morning willcooke!
<darkxst> hey willcooke didrocks larsu
<larsu> hi darkxst
<darkxst> and seb128  of course
<seb128> hey willcooke darkxst
<willcooke> hey guys
<willcooke> seb128, good return trip?
 * darkxst been playing experiments in GCI
<didrocks> hey darkxst
<darkxst> unforunately no one seems to be biting
<seb128> willcooke, yeah, uneventfull, London City is great, there was nobody at security, it took me like 3 minutes to go from entrance to gate
<willcooke> nice!
<seb128> did you stay long?
<willcooke> Nah, I had to catch the train at 1953, so I headed out shortly after you did
<seb128> k
<darkxst> Laney, can you give the packageset script a prod!
<darkxst> ^ubuntu GNOME one
<seb128> larsu, I can't reproduce the geonames u-c-c issue on my normal laptop, so maybe some timing issue ... in any case it looks good enough to be proposed I think, can you do that? (with a build-depends on libgeonames-dev)
<larsu> seb128: it looks good to me as well. Let's put it in and wait for feedback?
<larsu> I'll put up a merge request
<seb128> +1
<seb128> thanks
<larsu> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity-control-center/datetime-use-geonames/+merge/280265
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<mvo> hi, I feel a bit stupid but for some reason I lost the indicator-session (the right in the top right with the logout menu) and I can't bring it back. I can see in ps that indicator-session-service is running. I tried unity --reset and unity-tweak-tool with no results (not reset) and poked in dconf to see if the indicators is somehow disabled but no luck. any hints for me?
<larsu> mvo: it's got an upstart job that you can restart
<mvo> larsu: I tried killing it, it got a new pid but nothing changed in my panel
<larsu> mvo: weird! Does it throw any errors if you start the binary manually? (stop the upstart job before)
<mvo> larsu: let me try
<mvo> larsu: hm, nothing, no error it just runs, let me strac eit
<mvo> larsu: this is interessting, so when I enable "show real name on panel" I get the name, I suspect it can not find the icon for some reason. I am using radiance but did switch to high contrast in the past to see if the gtk-notebook tabs are easier to see this way.
<larsu> mvo: oh! But you're back on ubuntu-mono icons now?
<mvo> larsu: I have no idea, how can I check? I'm back to whereever the systme-settings bring me when I click on radiance :)
<larsu> yeah that should be it. To make sure, `gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.interface icon-theme`
<mvo> larsu: I'm at adwaita in the icon theme. I'm not sure I did that consciously (I doubt it) but this is a older install that goes back to probably pre 14.04
<larsu> mvo: switching theme in system settings should reset the icon theme as well
<larsu> mvo: otherwise just gsettings set that same key to ubuntu-mono-light (or -dark if you're on Ambiance)
<mvo> larsu: I just verified and it does, thank you and sorry for the noise
<larsu> mvo: no worries :)
<mvo> larsu: I wonder how hard it would be to display a "broken" icon if the icon can not be found in the icon theme, it seems this needs to be done in the unity code itself (?) because the indicators just send the name over?
<larsu> mvo: yeah that's actually what it should do (GtkImage does that by default)
<larsu> not sure why it isn't working
<mvo> larsu: hm, thanks, let me poke at it for a sec
<mvo> larsu: heh .) its nt using a GtkImage for rendering, its nux+cairo
<mvo> geh, unity building takes long
<seb128> indeed, cpp for you :-/
<Trevinho> Oh... I forgot to say "hi" today... Being in the office makes you forget to repeat that online... :/. Sorry.
<Trevinho> seb128: hey, how was your flight back?
<seb128> hey Trevinho!
<seb128> good
<seb128> no surprise
<seb128> how was the party?
<Trevinho> seb128, Laney, willcooke, xnox: we did a mistake last night... we didn't take advantage of the photo booth :-(. We would have been awesome, I know...
<willcooke> ha
<willcooke> Rule 1:  No evidence
<Trevinho> ahah
<Trevinho> seb128: the party was nice. At certain point they stopped giving drinks for free, but that was quite late (~23:30)...
<Trevinho> So, there was enough time to enjoy the night before
<Trevinho> Unfortunately there was not that much food... But, who really needs it?
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> liquid food!
<seb128> xnox, Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity-control-center/no-gcc-recommends/+merge/280179 in case you didn't see it yesterday
<seb128> xnox, thanks ;-)
<seb128> I'm going to do a landing with and some other things a bit later
<seb128> but first going for lunch
<seb128> bbiab
<didrocks> enjoy seb128
<didrocks> flocculant: so, I wonder if the issue is more general (on the whole live), if I force showing up the splashscreen after booting, I have the xubuntu detail theme as expected
<didrocks> I wonder if it's the same on the desktop image, but it seems there is none since the transition
<Sweet5hark> <- xkcd303'ed still with snappy.
<didrocks> cyphermox: you were looking (as you did one plymouth upload) at fixing the ubuntu desktop image? I'm unsure where the live logs since we moved from people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive to log them
<didrocks> flocculant: on the other bug report, it's a false positive (just a harmless warning), I have a plymouth fix ready to not confuse users, but I'm waiting on the other fix first
<didrocks> I wonder if /usr isn't available on the live or such?
<flocculant> didrocks: it certainly *appears* to be general - do you mean the bug I reported is a false positive?
<didrocks> flocculant: yeah, it's just a warning which has no effect (and only appear in a case for flavors which don't implement their own .so)
<didrocks> flocculant: but nothing related to the live
<didrocks> flocculant: btw, ubiquity in install mode is segfaulting on the xubuntu live
<flocculant> yea - I assumed it was nothing to do with live, but saw it so thought it best to report rather than forget
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> just not doing an upload just for this
<Laney> hi!
<didrocks> flocculant: ok, I'm doing a xubuntu install just to check
<didrocks> hey Laney!
<Laney> seb128: don't you want to recommend the faces thing or is that seeded?
<didrocks> shouldn't you be off?
<Laney> yeah :)
<didrocks> :p
<didrocks> Laney: as you are here, would you be kind enough to direct me through launchpad to get latest ubuntu desktop live build attempt? I'm unsure how to get to it since we moved from people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive
<didrocks> (want to check if it's still plymouth or something else…)
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/ubuntu
<didrocks> excellent, thanks Laney :)
<Laney> xnox: you should submit your ual fix
<xnox> ok
<didrocks> flocculant: ok, so that's only the live, once installed, you don't have that issue anymore
<xnox> Laney, yes, mentor....
<didrocks> flocculant: I really wonder if /usr is available on live (but plymouth gives no log :/)
<didrocks> flocculant: I'm check yesterday's ubuntu desktop image to see if it's only your flavor or everything
<xnox> Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu-app-launch/gnu99/+merge/280282
<Laney> thanks!
<Laney> xnox: did you see that it blocks on click? :)
<Laney> really I just came online on my day off to check on this :P
<xnox> Laney, yes. and so did cjwatson, hence he staged click dual landing in a silo.
<Laney> siloooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOoooooooooo
<flocculant> didrocks: with the images I checked it only appeared to be mine which text instead of splash, but I did only check Ubuntu and Lubuntu otherwise
<xnox> Laney, i'm afraid i'm not in on the joke ;-)
<Laney> never mind
<didrocks> flocculant: yeah, I can reproduce that, but not on installed version, right?
<Laney> I guess this gets to block on the QA team if it's a dual landing...
<didrocks> flocculant: only when booting the live
<flocculant> didrocks: ack
<didrocks> (I'm downloading yesterday's ubuntu image to confirm it's widespread)
<flocculant> oh
<flocculant> didrocks: actually - just installed today's build and http://i.imgur.com/oK6obA9.png
<didrocks> flocculant: what is wrong?
<didrocks> (not using xubuntu, sorry ;))
<flocculant> well it shouldn't be black :)
<didrocks> flocculant: I guess it's probably because your dm isn't clearing the screen
<didrocks> and so you have the plymouth screen
<didrocks> then, your dm overlay
<didrocks> and as you don't have the plymouth detail theme showing up…
<xnox> Laney, ubuntu-ui-toolkit, autopilot, click all will need to go in together
<flocculant> didrocks: not a clue here :p I'll assume you're talking sense :)
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> flocculant: ok, so should be only flavors… the ubuntu desktop image is showing up the detail theme
 * didrocks is even more puzzle then
<didrocks> flocculant: I may need to think on that a little bit longer, I don't see immediately what is wrong making flavors not showing up their derived themes
<flocculant> throw sand at me - that's Laney's reaction to me :p
<didrocks> ahah :)
<didrocks> no, probably something I did wrong
<didrocks> but I don't understand what right now
<didrocks> (and no plymouth logs :/)
<flocculant> didrocks: ok - well I'm sure the lightbulb will go off in your head at some point - I do try to skim the backlog in here :)
<didrocks> flocculant: do you have a xubuntu-desktop iso (before the 9th) handy that you can share?
<didrocks> flocculant: forget, the one from the 9th is good enough
 * didrocks downloads
<didrocks> argh, was cleaned up :p
<didrocks> flocculant: so yeah, one from the 8th of before, if you can share that, that would be helpful! :)
<Laney> xnox: if I'm reading the uninstallability of ubuntu-touch/amd64 right it's because qtmir and qtmir-gles have different versions
<Laney> = ${source:Version} depends to another source package's binaries
<Laney> great!
 * Laney has to go shopping for a christmas tree now though, alas
<Laney> laters
<willcooke> Pictures of you on your bike with a tree please
<didrocks> enjoy your week-end Laney!
<Laney> oh hey willcooke, tried to find you and Trevinho when leaving yesterday but didn't, sorry!
<Laney> hope you had a fun party
 * Laney byeeee
<willcooke> cya
<Trevinho> enjoy!
<flocculant> didrocks: sorry - not here, I don't have a huge amount of data space, so after zysnc does it's thing, rm has a go
<seb128> Laney, good point, updated
<mvo> larsu: just so that you know that answering my silly questions was not totally in vain: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1525186
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1525186 in unity (Ubuntu) "no "image-missing" fallback if an icon can not be found in the panel" [Undecided,New]
<mvo> larsu: with patch
<mvo> Trevinho: are you the right person to look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1525186 ? or should I ping someone else? there is a patch in there, I'm not asking for fixing, just to review/merge the fix
<Trevinho> mvo: ok thanks...
<Trevinho> mvo: I guess that should be a role of unity-panel service or of the indicator itself btw, as it happens when with indicator-appmenu, but.... I can check that
<Trevinho> larsu: what you think ?
<mvo> Trevinho: just switch to "highcontrast" in xenial and you will see the issue. so the indicator sends "image-missing" as the icon name but for some reason the code that calls g_icon_info_get_filename gets /org/gnome .../image-missing which of course can not be loaded
<mvo> Trevinho: so I think there is an underlying issue but still having a fallback if there is no pixbuf is a good thing IMO
<larsu> mvo: oh nice!
<Trevinho> ouch....
<Trevinho> larsu: do you have idea why g_icon gets that wrong filename?
<larsu> Trevinho: which GIcon
<didrocks> Trevinho: mind looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~aneeshmadhavan/unity/unity/+merge/280289 and confirm what I'm seeing?
<mvo> I updated the bugreport to have the real log message
<Trevinho> mvo: well, it's not a bad thing... That's true... Especially with indicators with no label, or we'd lose them
<Trevinho> didrocks: I was looking at that right now
<mvo> Trevinho: thats what I was experiencing  and I was very confused (and I don't like that :P
<larsu> Trevinho: I like mvo's approach. Be liberal in what you accept blah blah - this goes for empty icon strings as well
<mvo> (being confused that is)
<Trevinho> didrocks: I don't think it's needed, that's something that it's automatically done at packaging level
<mvo> larsu: \o/
 * larsu is always in favor of solutions that make mvo less confused :)
<Trevinho> :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: right, but it's still an easy task for new contributors
<xnox> Laney, have you submitted your fix for ubuntu-app-launch? (the return value?!)
<didrocks> Trevinho: and I guess it's more a "let's get it in for trunk"
<didrocks> wdyt?
<Trevinho> didrocks: mh, ok.... :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: that was on your list btw :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: so want to merge?
<seb128> xnox, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-app-launch/fix-ftbfs/+merge/279322
<seb128> xnox, he submitted it and then rejected pointing that existing one
<xnox> ah, cool.
<Trevinho> mvo: would you mind to make a merge proposal instead of the patch (no need for the debian changelog, as the ci-train will generate it for us :-))
<Trevinho> ?
<xnox> marking as prerequisite
<mvo> Trevinho: sure, will do
<Trevinho> mvo: thanks, just one small change: put the opening bracket on new line and define "image-missing" as a const string on the unnamed namespace...
<mvo> Trevinho: thanks, I will do that too
<Sweet5hark> meh
 * Sweet5hark has troubles building against nss ...
<mvo> Trevinho: pushed a slightly updated version, I'm testbuilding  now
<cyphermox> didrocks: as Laney pointed out earlier, the logs are on Launchpad
<seb128> didrocks, since you NEW review it you might feel like MIR review it as well? ;-) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/geonames/+bug/1525156
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1525156 in geonames (Ubuntu) "[MIR] geonames" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, the question was "where to find those" :)
<didrocks> seb128: not today, but can on Monday
<didrocks> (did quite some MIRing this week, too many for my taste ;))
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> let's see maybe mterry beats you to it
<seb128> but since he did gnome-logs recently I was trying to balance
 * seb128 goes to help a friend to move some wood for the winter, back in an hour or so
<didrocks> seb128: well, I did 5 this weeks :p
<didrocks> so let our team balance it ourselves :p
 * didrocks continues closing bugs because people are impacted by the jetbrains change
<didrocks> we are now at 10 "+1" through various chan
<didrocks> (and that's only people interacting)
<willcooke> larsu, around?
 * Sweet5hark finished something like a LibreOffice PoC build inside snapcraft!
<willcooke> \o/
<Sweet5hark> I brutally armtwisted it around to build the xmlsecurity/nss horrors, so likely anything using signed libreoffice documents will break horribly ...
<Trevinho> qengho: hey, did you report a bug for that Alt+t issue?
<qengho> Trevinho: no.
<Sweet5hark> ... and it doesnt yet finish tests (they are not failing though, some tests fail to build as of now still though ...
<Trevinho> qengho: can you please? I've a fix for that...
<qengho> Trevinho: Sure.
<Sweet5hark> ... and finally: its not yet installing in the snap.
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, it's a good start ;)
<Sweet5hark> willcooke:  Yes, the rest should be solvable bit by bit.
<Sweet5hark> Oh, and: The result will probably be huge still: as pitti said "LibreOfficeOS". But that will also be fixable incrementally then.
<qengho> Trevinho: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1525308
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1525308 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity custom keybinding for terminal is not caught" [Undecided,New]
 * didrocks waves good evening and good night! See you on Monday guys
<Sweet5hark> didrocks: have a nice weekend!
 * Sweet5hark is off too now. Bye guys!
<willcooke> see ya didrocks Sweet5hark
<didrocks> see you Sweet5hark, willcooke!
<willcooke> g'night all
 * Trevinho waves...
<Trevinho> oh, not really...
<xclaesse> desrt, Hi, any progress on GSettingsBackendChangeset? any chance you can review appservice?
<xclaesse> desrt, I've got the whole thing working now, using a keyfile instead of apparmor rules
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-12-13
<grzywacz> ugh, fresh install of willy (but with old /home) and unity doesn't start ;)
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-12-12
<hikiko> hi
<duflu> Morning hikiko
<hikiko> hi duflu :-)
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> re didrocks ;-)
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> hey willcooke, how are you?
<didrocks> good morning willcooke
<willcooke> hey seb128 didrocks
<Laney> doh
<seb128> hey Laney
<didrocks> hey Laney
<seb128> why that doh?
<Laney> 12/12 09:04:10 Irssi uptime: 0d 0h 1m 0s
<seb128> oh
<Laney> my connection to the matrix was terminated!
<seb128> I didn't even notice you just joined
<seb128> having a fresh monday start then :-)
<Laney> /o\
<Laney> anyway
<Laney> hi seb128 and hi didrocks!
<seb128> had a good w.e Laney?
<Laney> yep
<Laney> we got a holiday apartment in the peak district with some friends
<Laney> did some exploring / pubs / walking
<seb128> nice
<Laney> went to a christmas open mic at the pub back here after we got back
<Laney> zzzzzz
<Laney> but feeling christmassy now!
<Laney> what about you?
<davmor2> Morning all
<seb128> hey davmor2
 * Laney nods davmor2 
<Laney> how's it going?
<seb128> Laney, w.e was good, they had a special afternoon on saturday at the tennis club with mixed groups to play double, which was fun, otherwise some shopping, some relaxing and yesterday helped a friend with moving some boxes to her new appartement
<davmor2> Laney: it goes well, you?
<Laney> seb128: got the christmas tree up? ;-)
<Laney> davmor2: pretty good, only 2 more days before I'm off \o/
<davmor2> Laney: Shocking
<seb128> Laney, yes! in fact we did it a week ago ;-)
<seb128> you?
<Laney> nice
<davmor2> Laney: I used most of my holiday up this year taking other people to the hospital :(
<Laney> i didn't get one yet
<Laney> will do on weds probably
<Laney> davmor2: :(
<Laney> hope you can use this last bit on eggnog
<davmor2> Laney: I got a darthvader coffee mug all is well :)
<Laney> nice
 * Laney has tea in a Pooh one atm
<Laney> back in a few minutes
<flexiondotorg> Ooops, completely forget to stop by here and wish all you desktopers a "Good morning"
<xnox> willcooke, i take that as a mandate =)
<willcooke> xnox, :D  Thanks!  Let me know when you're finished
<xnox> willcooke, note that e.g. unity-scope-click does debs,clicks,snaps it seems to me, hence the name of the package is a bit confusing.
<willcooke> yeah
<willcooke> d_obey was working on that, it could certainly do with a rename at some point soon
<davmor2> willcooke, xnox: isn't it all in app drawer now ;)
<willcooke> good point
<xnox> davmor2, i guess it should be. But that's not what I saw in zesty a week ago.
<xnox> davmor2, i still had click scope seeded; no clicks installed (this is desktop session); yet removing unity-scope-click removed the only way i could see to launch the couple of the stock / legacy apps.
<xnox> willcooke, davmor2: if drawer works, can I unseed unity-scope-click from the session in zesty?
<davmor2> xnox: not until it lands
<xnox> doh
<seb128> what is drawer?
<xnox> davmor2, so workitem: land drawer to superseed unity-scope-click, as the universal launcher of all the things?
<xnox> seb128, i think it's a windows start button to replace Typhoon with big fat orange button.
<xnox> (from the devices call this morning? although i was very late for that, was having a bit of a battle with the bluejeans)
<seb128> hum, k, no idea was "typhoon" is either but I'm going to stop asking, just check that you don't regress on something which was working before unseeding a component
<willcooke> seb128, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkFqM79rCno
<seb128> willcooke, thanks
<seb128> is that meant to replace the scope?
<seb128> the video has one on top of the other
<willcooke> I think on the desktop it will act as a new dash and scopes will become just another app
<seb128> k
<seb128> well in any case let's not remove the scope until the new thing is installed and working
<xnox> seb128, unity7 swirly ubuntu button vs unity8 orange square button.
<seb128> xnox, k
<andyrock> morning
<pitti> Laney: hey, good morning!
<pitti> Laney: there's some crap in http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running#queue-huge-zesty-amd64
<pitti> Laney: the queues seem to tmpfail a lot, maybe because of that?
<Laney> pitti: haha
<Laney> I thought I killed those
 * Laney does so
<pitti> Laney: cheers! I suppose that's what was killing workers over the weekend
<Laney> yeah
<pitti> Laney: FWIW, simpler to flush all queues, remove britney's pending cache, and let britney resubmit stuff
<xnox> seb128, pitti, Laney - i have an ubuntu tablet, running staging channel with systemd as pid 1.
<xnox> there is user session systemd too, but that has zero jobs.
<pitti> that sounds right
<pitti> I got the vivid phone as far as booting, starting the lxc android container, and being able to do calls, SMS, web
<pitti> (MTP and other stuff were broken due to the missing property event bridge)
<xnox> there is a working property event bridge now, i believe.
<xnox> which i guess needs to somehow live in a separate package now.
<xnox> as it has become systemd&upstart compatible.
<Laney> pitti: simpler> it would have been - messing around with the queues is fiddly
 * flexiondotorg hunts for lunch
 * desrt eyes irccloud and freenode and tries to guess
<Laney> going to be a fun day for qengho ;-)
 * Laney is seeing complaints in various IRC channels about amazon stopping working due to some SSL problem
<Laney> hi desrt!
<desrt> sup laney?
<Laney> drinking kale juice and coffee
<Laney> apologising to my body :-)
<desrt> for which one? :)
<Laney> these are the apology
<Laney> for the bieres and lack of sleep last night
<desrt> ah
<desrt> fun evening? :)
<Laney> yep
<Laney> christmas open mic at the pub
<greyback> whoa the biggest focus bug I struggled with in unity has gone!
<seb128> which one was that? was it fixed or just got lucky and it stop doing it? ;-)
<qengho> Maybe greyback only stopped struggling.
<greyback> seb128: I'm sure I logged it but I can't find it now. It's been going on for years, so I just automatically work around it.
<seb128> does somebody feel like bisecting gtk? bug #1649011 seems like one that got fixed between the yakkety and zesty versions (if I got my local testing of the debs right)
<ubot5`> bug 1649011 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "File Choser crashes in GTK3 apps when unselecting multiple items" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1649011
<seb128> can somebody using ubuntu >= 16.10 with unity and multi monitor confirm or not bug #1648908?
<ubot5`> bug 1648908 in unity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 16.10 odd multiple monitor Appindicator behaviour" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1648908
<seb128> basically whether the indicators menus follow the mouse or not
<muktupavels> seb128: I can reproduce that using zesty in vm...
<seb128> muktupavels, thanks!
<seb128> one for Trevinho and andyrock then ;-)
<attente> seb128: did you manage to reproduce #1649011?
<seb128> attente, yes it does it on xenial, hit a sigabrt in gtkrbtree.c
<seb128> same with the yakkety gtk version
<attente> but not zesty, right? i can't reproduce it here
<seb128> correct
<davmor2> seb128: I can see it on 17.04
<attente> do you have a trace?
<seb128> I tried to ldpreload the different versions
<davmor2> seb128: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1648908 this one that is
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1648908 in unity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 16.10 odd multiple monitor Appindicator behaviour" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> davmor2, thanks
<seb128> attente, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23620169/
<davmor2> seb128: I can double check it tomorrow for you on 16.10 and 16.04 and confirm it differs for you
<seb128> davmor2, no it's fine, thanks for confirming
<seb128> attente, in fact I think it's fixed by https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/gtk/gtktreeview.c?h=gtk-3-22&id=d3adf47d9f70ed785dc26aba3b48e607f89ee5b5
<seb128> looking at the history of the concerned files
<attente> seb128: nice
<seb128> attente, sorry for the noise, I looked at the gtkrbtree.c log earlier didn't go to next source and took the easy option to ask here ... thanks for following up and pushing me to look a bit more ;-)
<attente> seb128: no worries, good job finding that :)
<seb128> thanks!
<attente> seb128: i just saw you needed help bisecting :P
<seb128> I'm sure you configured some keywords in your IRC client to not miss those ;-)
<seb128> and on that note time for some exercice
<attente> something like that...
<seb128> have a nice evening desktopers, see you tomorrow!
<willcooke>  night seb128
<attente> enjoy, seb128
 * willcooke goes too
<seb128> thanks
<willcooke> night all
<attente> you too willcooke
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-12-13
<hikiko> Hi
<pitti> Bonjour tout le monde !
<pitti> aujourd'hui est mon dernier jour .. :-/
<didrocks> bonjour pitti :)
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ça va ?
<didrocks> pitti: ça va, et toi ? :)
<pitti> didrocks: je vais bien, merci ! mais, il fait trop froid ici, je prefere Sevilla :)
<didrocks> pitti: ahah, ici aussi, il fait froid :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
 * seb128 raises a stuck of stollen to pitti
<pitti> bonjour seb128, comment vas-tu ? merci pour le stollen !
<seb128> pitti, hope we still see you around IRC sometime, I'm going to miss working with you
<seb128> pitti, ça va bien, un peu triste que tu partes :-(
<pitti> seb128: on a mangé du stollen la dernière semaine à Sevilla, avec l'équipe de nuage entier :)
<seb128> pitti, et toi ça va ? tu vas faire quoi de tes vacances ?
<seb128> le stollen c'est pour quand il fait froid ! ;-)
<pitti> seb128: oui, je vais rester dans #ubuntu-devel, mais je parts tout les autres chaînes
<seb128> même #ubuntu-desktop? :-(
<seb128> it's #friendly-chitchat-desktop mostly ;-)
<pitti> je crois je reste ici aussi -- il n'y a pas de travil ici, donc ça marche bien !
<pitti> (pas te travail *pour moi* :) )
<pitti> mais, pendant les vacances je quitte IRC complètement
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> tu fais bien
<pitti> seb128: on va aller à Dresden mercredi prochaine
<pitti> jusque-là j'ai quelques choses à faire chez nous
<pitti> et vendredi est l'anniversaire d'Annett
<seb128> pitti, oh, tu lui diras joyeux anniversaire de ma part donc ! et profites bien de tes vacances ;-)
<pitti> merci !
<willcooke> morning all
<Laney> moin
<pitti> hey willcooke, hello Laney!
<Laney> hey pitti
<Laney> today is the day, eh?
<pitti> Laney: yeah -- the day of cleaning my home dirs on Canonical machines, wrap up some fixes, unsubscribe from stuff, and shed a tear
<pitti> feels odd
 * Laney hugs pitti 
<Laney> You finally found the exit ;-)
 * pitti hugs Laney back
 * desrt wonders about which toys to bring
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney desrt
<desrt> hi seb :)
<davmor2> desrt: like you have to ask bring them all :D
<davmor2> Morning all
<pitti> hey hey desrt
<pitti> good morning davmor2
<desrt> good morning everyone :D
<desrt> pitti: back home?
<pitti> desrt: yes, all went fine, last week was great
<Laney> hi desrt hi davmor2 hi seb128 HI HI HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<pitti> desrt: last day today!
<Laney> it's my last day too
<seb128> Laney, how are you? ready for holidays?
<Laney> just of the year though
<desrt> woot.
<desrt> i wonder when my last day is :D
<seb128> I had a look to the hr calendar earlier
<Laney> hi willcooke too
<seb128> good number of people starting being off on thursday
<Laney> this bring all your toys thing
<Laney> I took my pog collection to school on the last day once
<Laney> and some little SHIT
<desrt> Laney: ya.. i'm a bit scared..
<Laney> smacked them all off the table
<Laney> they went EVERYWHERE
<Laney> and I never got them all back
<desrt> pogs!!
<Laney> had some nice slammers too
<Laney> it was a good collection
<davmor2> Laney: so close but dude it's christmas time now and you have to get into that, so it HI HOOOOO, HI HOOOOOOOOO and off to work we gooooooooooo! ;)
<flexiondotorg> Morning davmor2 Laney desrt pitti willcooke hikiko seb128
 * pitti finds https://bugs.launchpad.net/people/+me/+packagebugs , really handy
<davmor2> pitti: why would you package bugs that's just evil ;)
<pitti> davmor2: how else would we ship our bugs to users?
<hikiko> hi flexiondotorg davmor2 pitti desrt Laney willcooke seb128 et al
<flexiondotorg> o/
<seb128> hey hikiko, how are you?
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg
<desrt> oh.  al is here!
<desrt> haven't seen him in a while
<hikiko> :P
<hikiko> hi seb128 :) I am good you?
<seb128> hikiko, I'm good thanks!
<hikiko> tomorrow tomorrow tomorrow... is holidays... /me can't wait
<pitti> so today is the day when we upload something really broken, right?
<desrt> pitti: new systemd!  you can make it happen...
<desrt> it's a good time for it.  nobody really needs their computers until like.. jan 2, anyway
<pitti> desrt: https://launchpad.net/~pitti/+archive/ubuntu/systemd/+packages has a recent build from master
<pitti> but unfortunately that effing CI prevents us from uploading or landing anything that breaks booting now :(
<pitti> but breaking networking should be fun enough :)
<desrt> oo.  jan 2 is a canadian holiday.  nice :D
<desrt> pitti: lol.  noob problems.
<desrt> an expert would just upload a new "improved, more permissive" CI framework before uploading the new systemd :)
<pitti> desrt: OTOH, who could have seen this little typo in debian/sysstemd.install which made the package end up emtpy..
<Laney> you just call things 'flaky' and disable them
<Laney> it's like when you turn the sirens on and all the traffic signals go green
<pitti> red is the new green!
<desrt> emergency upload!  someone might be dying!!
<pitti> Laney: "Generate Testsuite-Recommends"? ITYM "Testsuite-Restrictions"? thanks for working on this!
<pitti> Laney: not sure if it can be fit into Testsuite: somehow, like 'Testsuite: autopkgtest (isolation-machine)'
<Laney> yes
<Laney> I'd rather have it as easy as possible
<Laney> see what feedback the patch gets
<Laney> seb128: can you reject the 2 old dbus on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text= please?
 * Laney just combined them
<seb128> Laney, done
<Laney> merci
 * Laney grumbles
<Laney> "sorry, we had to log you out" from some app
<Laney> now I get to copy something like j)lEsg>S6u}m@+}DDkjF9|kPh^UgiZ72 from my screen
<seb128> k, pushed those snap desktop launcher changed for reviews
<seb128> let's have lunch, I started early and I'm hungry ;-)
<seb128> bbl
<andyrock> morning
<seb128> hey andyrock, how are you?
<andyrock> hey seb128 fine but I fotgot the yubikey at home
<seb128> that sucks
<Laney> hey andyrock
<tkamppeter> pitti, still there?
<Laney> get some backup codes for your wallet
<pitti> hello tkamppeter (was out for lunch)
<tkamppeter> pitti, thanks also for the help on the systemd problem in the last days.
<pitti> tkamppeter: thanks for your kind email
<pitti> tkamppeter: right, I didn't drill down further on that one during the sprint, but this shouldn't be too hard I hope; xnox should be able to look into it, and you can ask in #debian-systemd on OFTC too
<pitti> seems like this is somewhere between maintainer scripts and that .path unit messing up upgrades
<xnox> pitti, tkamppeter: is there a bug number? or email?
<pitti> bug 1642966
<ubot5`> bug 1642966 in systemd (Ubuntu) "package cups-daemon 2.1.3-4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1642966
<pitti> tkamppeter: seems that upstream report wasn't very fruitful -- but I've never got cups to *not* start automatically at boot, as the first thing it does is to write that stamp file and it never removes it again
<pitti> (even in a clean and minimal cloud image)
<tkamppeter> pitti, it should remove the stamp file if you deactivate the web interface vis cupsd.conf, do not share printers, and do not have remaining active jobs.
<pitti> ah
<tkamppeter> pitti, cancel your print jobs which had remained after you have given away your Samsung laser.
<pitti> tkamppeter: heh; it's not that -- as I said, happens in a clean and fresh VM, probably becasue we enable the web UI by default
<pitti> ... which really ought to be handled through a .socket unit
<tkamppeter> pitti, will servers with the Cockpit interface also have print functionality?
<pitti> tkamppeter: I'm not sure if you can configure printers there, but as cups already has a web UI I guess it's not the most important feature to duplicate it
<tkamppeter> pitti, perhaps only some switches for cups-browsed, to tell whether to auto-create queues for certain printers.
<tkamppeter> pitti, with the new IPP Everywhere printers (and also the already existing AirPrint printers) printing can get doen administration-less, no drivers and fully automatic queue setup on both USB and network.
<Laney> they're automating tkamppeter out of a job!
<tkamppeter> Laney, not really, I am doing the infrastructure for that.
<pitti> "a" job, not "your" job :)
<tkamppeter> pitti, thank you very much for all this nice stuff and have a great new job!
<pitti> tkamppeter: thanks! all the best to you too!
<czajkowski> pitti: you're leaving :o just saw the deactivation email on lp :(
<pitti> czajkowski: wow, reading LP mails more thoroughly than warthogs :)
<czajkowski> pitti: well I dont get warthogs mails so I have to keep up to date some way :)
<czajkowski> best of luck on your new adventure!
<pitti> czajkowski: thanks!
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/~not-canonical awaits
<pitti> formally I need to wait until Jan :)
<didrocks> pitti on phoronix! https://phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Martin-Pitt-Leaves-Canonical
<pitti> OMG
<didrocks> time to add a comment :-)
<didrocks> "THIS guy, he wrote the crash report system, we will live a pleasant crash without knowing our crashes otherwise" :-)
<didrocks> all your fault! :p
<pitti> aside from the "kernel work" the article is surprisingly correct :)
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<willcooke> :)
 * pitti has a whopping TWO patches in the kernel, that doesn't qualify :)
<didrocks> one is enough, you get the tatoo then
 * didrocks hugs pitti, we are really going to miss you
 * pitti hugs back didrocks and the desktop team!
 * Laney wibbles
<tjaalton> pitti: thanks for everything, and have fun at your next job!
<pitti> tjaalton: thanks! likewise, all the best to you!
<seb128> Ubuntu without pitti is not going to be the same :-/
<dobey> indeed
<qengho> :(
<Sweet5hark> what the going rate of the cockpit team at RH? if we in desktop all throw in a few bugs we should be able to buy them back in bulk.
 * willcooke rings the last bell of the year
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Christmas Meeting 2016-12-13
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Dec 13 15:30:01 2016 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Christmas Meeting 2016-12-13 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call: Roll call: andyrock, attente, desrt,  dgadomski, fjkong (hols), flexiondotorg, happyaron, hikiko, laney, qengho, seb128, sweet5hark, themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<Sweet5hark> moin
<andyrock> hey
<happyaron> hey
<hikiko> hello
<Laney> arghghg
<Laney> HI
<flexiondotorg> o/
<seb128> hey
<qengho> Aieee!
<Trevinho> ehyo!
<willcooke> let's beging
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Christmas Meeting 2016-12-13 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> #1 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1648168
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1648168 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Launcher quicklists are blurry" [High,Triaged]
<andyrock> #2 still working on the windows list for u8 ql
<andyrock> #3 A couple of reviews
<andyrock> #eof
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> sorry, side conversation
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Christmas Meeting 2016-12-13 | Current topic: attente
<attente> hi
<attente> followed up on RT for snapcraft jhbuild plugin, fixed proxy problem to get the integration test working on github c-i
<attente> revisions to https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=775732, needs review
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 775732 in Backend: Mir "mir: clipboard support missing" [Normal,New]
<attente> SRU for bubblewrap in xenial, need a sponsor
<attente> need to profile gtk-mir to debug menu flickering
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> thanks attente
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Christmas Meeting 2016-12-13 | Current topic: desrt
<desrt> dconf proxy: created a new interface on the proxy as the first point of contact for clients, to answer the basic questions of "where do i talk to now?".  this deduplicates a lot of the confinement logic in terms of "what paths should this client be using?"
<desrt> also started working on forwarding write requests (subject to security policy) to the service
<desrt> still waiting to hear about apparmor
<desrt> eof
<willcooke> thanks desrt
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Christmas Meeting 2016-12-13 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * found the cause of bug #1550983 - seems to be Debian/Ubuntu specific and related to gl disabled in cairo some time ago. Described it in a debian bug #847366.
<ubot5`> bug 1550983 in One Hundred Papercuts "Fails to start with "Couldn't open libGL.so.1" (missing dependency?)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1550983
<ubot5`> Debian bug 847366 in libgtk-3-0 "gtk apps die with 'Couldn't open libGL.so.1'" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/847366
<dgadomski> eof
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<willcooke> #topic flexiondotorg
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Christmas Meeting 2016-12-13 | Current topic: flexiondotorg
<dgadomski> thank you
<flexiondotorg> Time appropriate greetings!
<flexiondotorg> · Researched this weeks candidates for the Snap Upstream Blitz and update Trello
<flexiondotorg> · Ran some Python snap build testing on Launchpad to assist _cjwatson and confirm LP: #1642281 is fixed, which it is.
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1642281 in launchpad-buildd "Unable to build python based snap on Launchpad" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1642281
<flexiondotorg> · Orientation for Patch Piloting with _dholbach
<flexiondotorg> · Lots of snap out reach. Direct contact with Lightworks, JetBrains Suite, Unity 3D Editor, electron-builder, sshguard, Nuvola Player, MakeMKV, Handbrake, Black Magic, Mail-in-a-box and several others.
<flexiondotorg> · Provided snapcraft assistance to several upstreams and ISVs.
<flexiondotorg> · Returned to GTK theme improvements I was working.
<flexiondotorg> 🎬
<willcooke> thanks flexiondotorg
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Christmas Meeting 2016-12-13 | Current topic: happyaron
<happyaron> 1. ibus 1.5.14 and merge
<happyaron> 2. ibus friends updates
<happyaron> 3. netcat-openbsd 1.130-1
<happyaron> 4. nm-applet 1.4.2 review
<happyaron> 5. bugs in xenial version of nm-applet
<happyaron> 6. still looking for sponsorship for nm/1.2.4 SRU
<happyaron> (eof)
<seb128> happyaron, where did you look for sponsoring?
<seb128> is your update in the sponsoring queue?
<happyaron> seb128: not yet, was ready last week and pinged pitt_i but he might lost the ping
<happyaron> shall I go for sponsoring queue then?
<seb128> yes please
<seb128> should have started there ;-)
<happyaron> okay
<seb128> you might want to try to ping people in case nobody picks it up
<seb128> but it never hurts to have it in the queue
<happyaron> I see
<willcooke> thanks happyaron, seb128
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Christmas Meeting 2016-12-13 | Current topic: hikiko
<hikiko> hi
<hikiko> hi,
<hikiko> fixed the remaining low gfx parts (reviewed-approved)
<hikiko> apart from the last compiz/ucc/u7 branches that are
<hikiko> in progress and I'm trying to finish today before I
<hikiko> leave for holidays (I think I am getting close to that) EOF
<willcooke> good stuff, thanks hikiko
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Christmas Meeting 2016-12-13 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> meow
<Laney> off from today
<Laney> forgot to write that in the following awesome bullets
<Laney> • Got the transition(s) of hell out of the way after running 9999 tests locally, fixing stuff, skipping others and abusing the hint tester
<Laney> • Broke and fixed the autopkgtest queues /o\
<Laney> • Fixed broken adwaita-icon-theme release (just pushed upstream too) & uploaded that
<Laney> • Some random -proposed fixes
<Laney> • appstream: Killed off old generator, returned 1000G of space to IS as we no longer need a full mirror
<Laney> • autopkgtest: Initial investigations around running all tests in lxd; sent a patch to dpkg @ debian to expose the restrictions in .dsc files, started looking at autopkgtest-cloud to see where that needs changes (at least userdata and the lxd worker config, will need more depending on how we do the dispatch)
<Laney> • Cried about pitti going :(
<Laney> • Did some light sponsoring
<Laney> 😢
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<willcooke> hugs all round
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Christmas Meeting 2016-12-13 | Current topic: qengho
<qengho> Just one thing took all my time.
<qengho> * Got chromium 55 building without crashes. Not scientifically. Using g++4.8 only.
<qengho> That will fix the complaints with Y and Z versions and Symantec-issued TLS certificates.
<qengho> I'll spend December days finding out why Debian's works, other than that they don't care about ARMHF or ARM64.
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> thanks qengho
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Christmas Meeting 2016-12-13 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • spent quite some time in launchpad triaging bugs, debugging/upstreaming some
<seb128> • some archive admin work (NEW reviews)
<seb128> • snappy gtk/gnome runtime work
<seb128> ∘ got a working version of the runtime snap, discussed it with Didier and iterated a bit over it
<seb128> ∘ got a gtk3-demo example using it which is working as well, did some iterations over it as well
<seb128> ∘ worked on the gtk launcher changes needed for the runtime, first part landed and being iterating on the remaining work with Didier
<seb128> ∘ spent some time trying to workaround snapcraft trying to be clever and bundling the libraries used by your binaries (which defeats the purpose of the content sharing) without luck
<seb128> ∘ started a mailing list discussion about previous item but got feedback only from others having the issue, no reply/interest from the snapcraft team
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Christmas Meeting 2016-12-13 | Current topic: Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> - some writer refactoring
<Sweet5hark> - locally reproducing snap build fail
<Sweet5hark> => curiously, my local snapcraft build break in a different way (earlier) as on launchpad, so worked around that for now -- still thats bad
<Sweet5hark> => also see a bazillion deprecation warnings from snapcraft. I somehow find it worrisome that there is more babysitting needed for snapcraft changes than for the (huge) LibreOffice upstream over the same time
<Sweet5hark> - some contract check work, some budgeting, some mentoring on the build system
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<willcooke> thanks Sweet5hark
<willcooke> please raise your concerns with the snapcraft guys, we need them to hear it
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Christmas Meeting 2016-12-13 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> Please let me have your update via email TheMuso
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Christmas Meeting 2016-12-13 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Released 1.13.0 which allows setting up driverless printers with the CUPS web interface or with system-config-printer and drops urftopdf as rastertopdf also understands Apple Raster now.
<tkamppeter> - ippusbxd: Tested driverless (IPP Everywhere, AirPrint) printing on USB, via IPP-over-USB. Improvements on stability and robustness of ippusbxd, especiallly when it gets hammered by web browsers when accessing the printer's web admin interface (admin interface works only with Firefox but at least does not lock up or crash ippusbxd when using Chromium).
<tkamppeter> - Driverless printing: More testing with Aveek Basu. A Lexmark PDF printer does the job perfectly.
<tkamppeter> - Canonical: Said good-bye to pitti. It's a pity that pitti leaves.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Christmas Meeting 2016-12-13 | Current topic: Trevinho
<pitti> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t99KH0TR-J4 :)
<Trevinho> · Short week (8th was NH and Monday out)
<Trevinho> · Few more fixes to snapcraft parser to support multiple origin parameters
<Trevinho> · Unity8 pointer mode indicators work
<Trevinho> · Not really desktop related, but still... Added Time based OTP mode support to canonical identity provider (login.ubuntu.com)
<tkamppeter> Currently, I make ippusbxd broadcasting via Bonjour, so that cups-browsed does the auto-setup of the queus.
<Trevinho> EOF
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<willcooke> sorry tkamppeter, I cut you off too soon
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Christmas Meeting 2016-12-13 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> Currently, I make ippusbxd broadcasting via Bonjour, so that cups-browsed does the auto-setup of the queus.
<willcooke> thx tkamppeter
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Christmas Meeting 2016-12-13 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - LightDM 1.21.2, 1.21.3 released
<willcooke> - lightdm snap work
<willcooke> - simple-scan 3.23.3 released
<willcooke> #topic So Long pitti
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Christmas Meeting 2016-12-13 | Current topic: So Long pitti
<willcooke> :(
 * pitti takes a bow, it's been an incredible ride; I'll miss working with you guys!
<willcooke> Thanks for everything you've done for the desktop pitti
<willcooke> We made you this cake
<willcooke> <cake emoji>
<pitti> yummy, with ice cream on top!
 * seb128 hugs pitti
 * Sweet5hark grumbles as usual, but joins the hub.
<Sweet5hark> hug
<willcooke> Let's carry on the party after the meeting then...
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Dec 13 15:53:06 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2016/ubuntu-desktop.2016-12-13-15.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all
<seb128> it's fine, pitti is used to change team every few years, he comes back on next rotation :p
<pitti> willcooke: I got a proper send-off from my foundations colleagues last week
<pitti> my liver filed a restraining order
<willcooke> :D
<Sweet5hark> pitti: common you never really left desktop
<Sweet5hark> ;)
<pitti> and I'll stay in the channel (except during holidays)
 * Sweet5hark is still in denial it seems.
<seb128> we should start a petition for the universe to send us pitti back :p
<pitti> I'll respond to hugs and ignore pings about actual work :)
<pitti> ironically my first task at RH is to *drumroll*
<pitti> ... package cockpit for Debian and Ubuntu :)
<seb128> lol
<willcooke> SNAP!
<pitti> no, only the real packaging format
<Laney> haha
<Laney> the chains are off
<willcooke> lol
<Sweet5hark> hrhr
<pitti> I created the world's first-ever snap (ROS tutorial), that must be enough :)
<Laney> he means curl | bash
<pitti> Laney: well, I thought *that* was snap :)
<Sweet5hark> Laney: hey, lets stay all POSIXy and just do curl|sh!
<pitti> TTFN -- time to start the EOY holidays, IRC-less; I wish you all some nice resting and time with your family, see you back in January!
<Laney> bye pitti!
<Laney> froehe weihnachten!
<Laney> enjoy learning some new ropes
<seb128> indeed!
<pitti> between JavaScript (yay) and rpm (argh) :)
<Laney> frohe*
<Laney> (?)
<pitti> Laney: yes, "frohe"
<seb128> k, on that note calling it a day a bit earlier, yeah for starting at 7am ;-)
<seb128> with the gtk launcher working good way to wrap, thanks didrocks ;-)
<seb128> have a nice evening desktopers, see you tomorrow
<Laney> nice
<Laney> bye seb128!
<Laney> happy christmas ; -)
<seb128> Laney, enjoy your holidays!
<seb128> you too
<willcooke> see ya seb128
<Trevinho> Laney: oh, happy xmas holidays!
<Laney> hey Trevinho
<Laney> thanks
<Trevinho> :-)
<Laney> need to do shopping :(
 * Trevinho doesn't envy you
<didrocks> yw ;)
<didrocks> see you Laney, happy holidays! :)
 * Laney isn't going
<didrocks> Laney: I'm going soon, so using that opportunity (don't want to miss it ;))
<Laney> ohhhh
<Laney> bye then didrocks
 * didrocks hugs Laney, drink responsibly! :)
<didrocks> (or not)
 * Laney is having a few days off after sunday night ...
<didrocks> heh! when are you back?
<Laney> like the 3rd or whatever it is
<Laney> we're going for a weekend in brighton on friday
<Laney> then visiting family from xmas eve-ish
<didrocks> nice! still in the same area?
<Laney> nah
<Laney> will come back to nottingham in between
<didrocks> oh ok :)
<didrocks> we are not really going to move and only stay at home, for obvious reasons :)
<Laney> last weeks of calm
<didrocks> yep :)
<didrocks> counting them :p
<didrocks> zomg so few!
<Laney> heh
<didrocks> (yes, I'm counting very slowly :p)
 * Laney hugs didrocks 
<Laney> excited for you!
 * didrocks hugs Laney back, thanks! :)
<Laney> ah man
<Laney> might buy a christmas tree tomorrow
<didrocks> you have some lights and decorations?
<xnox> bregma, please add me to https://launchpad.net/~unity8-desktop-session-team/+members or please approve https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/unity8-desktop-session/upstart-dep/+merge/313157 to prevent breaking unity8 desktop session in zesty whilst everything else is dropping explicit upstart dependency and seeds.
<xnox> bregma, the package execs upstart, and should depend on upstart, until i make merge proposal to exec systemd =)
 * Laney enjoys the upstart-dropping spree
<xnox> yeah. there are still a few units to write, and port the session starting scripts.
<xnox> but i would like to avoid pre-mature breakage of thing, as stuff is landing a bit async.
<Laney> is all the random phone stuff done?
<xnox> Laney, no, but i now have M10 tablet in possetion to quickly port them, and validate they are worky
<Laney> lucky you!
<xnox> Laney, e.g. ported and tested that customization hooks are now systemdified
<xnox> Laney, i went into the office for secret santa. got an M10 table by sweet talking ondra
<Laney> xnox: you old charmer
<czajkowski> first pitti then dholbach today is not a good day people :(
<Laney> czajkowski: Maybe we can reverse the trend if you'll come back :-)
<czajkowski> Laney: one of me vs those two rock stars I don't think will cut it !
<flexiondotorg> Night desktopers
<Laney> right homies
<Laney> happy hols, see you on the other side
<hikiko> happy holidays Laney
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-12-14
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> well, what's left of us
<didrocks> the last of us? (2)
<didrocks> morning willcooke
 * desrt is here
<willcooke> morning desrt, didrocks
<didrocks> hey desrt!
<desrt> quiet day :)
<desrt> or quiet rest-of-the-year, probably
<willcooke> hope so :)
<desrt> lol
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> willcooke, desrt: that's just wishful thinking
<willcooke> we live in hope
<davmor2> willcooke: hope is for the weak, do or do not, that is the way of the force ;)
<willcooke> :D
<flexiondotorg> Morning willcooke didrocks desrt davmor2
<willcooke> howdy flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> o/
<flexiondotorg> Is seb128 still about or en vacances?
<didrocks> hey flexiondotorg!
<didrocks> seb will be back soon, he had an appointment
<flexiondotorg> OK.
<flexiondotorg> didrocks, I've been talking to the Nuvola Player dev. He's filed a couple of bugs as a result of starting to snap it.
<flexiondotorg> Wondered if you've encountered anything like this?
<flexiondotorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/snappy/+bug/1648988
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1648988 in Snappy "Unable to fork a new WebProcess: Failed to execute child process "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/webkit2gtk-4.0/WebKitNetworkProcess" (No such file or directory)." [Undecided,New]
<flexiondotorg> They are out of free time for a bit, but will try building WebKit as a source part.
<flexiondotorg> I was wondering if there are any other quick workarounds you might have seen?
<didrocks> working in devmode?
<flexiondotorg> No.
<flexiondotorg> They started with a confined snap and I had them change that.
<flexiondotorg> This is their snap - https://github.com/fenryxo/nuvola-snap
<flexiondotorg> Which is all hooked up in LP with Git mirroring and snap building.
<flexiondotorg> I'm considering making a remote part for WebKit.
<didrocks> I guess you will have to debug the exact failure with gdb in process thus
<flexiondotorg> Yeah, I was hoping to avoid that :-)
<flexiondotorg> OK.
 * flexiondotorg leaves for the coffee shop to meet Lightworks about snaps
<seb128> hey willcooke flexiondotorg didrocks
<seb128> sorry had an appointment at 10
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> I'm back now
<Sweet5hark> moin
<Sweet5hark> last days before vacation and someone puts my name on a regression. :/
<ricotz> hello desktopers
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, I am currently uploading 5.2.4~rc2
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark ricotz
<seb128> Sweet5hark, btw what's the status of 5.1.6 for xenial? there are some users asking about that
<Sweet5hark> seb128: yeah, seen that. its in https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-5-1 and currently no major problems known with it.
<seb128> SRU before holidays? ;-)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: meh. Currently at "getting 5.3beta snap before hols".
<seb128> that seems important as well :-)
<seb128> today has 30 hours though so it's ok right? ;-)
<jcastro> Sweet5hark: I have to admit, I've started to use LO more and more now that I get a fresh version.
 * jcastro is old and boring so always on the LTS
<seb128> jcastro, you didn't use the lts version because of bugs?
<seb128> you don't start using something you don't need just because it's getting updates, or do you? ;-)
<ricotz> and it is not like there were no update possibilities before ;)
<jcastro> seb128: it's just that as the LTS got older than 6 months upstream's improvements outpaced the older version.
<jcastro> ricotz: yeah but I'm trying to live a ppa-free life. :D
<seb128> jcastro, k, you probably do more fancy things that me, I mostly open/edit simple documents and the LTS version does the job pretty nicely for those ;-)
<jcastro> yeah, there's a kind of peace of mind there too tbh. Like knowing if I set it up for someone they'll always have the newest version of the app, but on a stable OS.
<jcastro> not that I'm doing that with snaps yet
<seb128> but yeah I like snaps for that as well
<jcastro> now we just need vlc updated, heh.
<seb128> I though it was updated this week (at least in the edge channel)?
<jcastro> really? /me checks
<jcastro> there was a newish command to see what versions are in what channels
<jcastro> `snap info vlc`, but it's for snapd 2.18 and xenial is still on 2.17
<jcastro> seb128: you're right, it's a 3.0.x git version, which appears to be a devel release
<jcastro> it crashes on launch, but at least it's up there, heh.
<seb128> jcastro, yeah that was mentioned as well, I though it would maybe have been fixed by now
 * flexiondotorg is returned
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg
<seb128> flexiondotorg, I was waiting for you to be back to reply to your earlier comment
<seb128> that looks like a webkit relocation issue, not a bug in snapcraft or snappy
<seb128> I don't see an easy workaround
<flexiondotorg> seb128, Thanks.
<seb128> yw
<flexiondotorg> Yeah, I think so too but was hoping I was wrong :-)
<seb128> the think is that webkit is built with prefix=/usr
<seb128> thing
<seb128> so it looks there for the helper
<Sweet5hark> jcastro: heh, yeah
<Sweet5hark> jcastro: fwiw, LibreOffice 3.5 on precise was one of the better releases but is ancient and is expected to be painful. LibreOffice 4.2 on trusty wasnt a too good release in the first place. LibreOffice 5.1 on xenial is still a decent release IMHO (from a core point-of-view, since 5.x we started caring more about cleaning up the UI -- which, while less mission criticial, is more visible to users)
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-12-15
<flocculant> anyone noticed problems with new gstreamer playing mkv files? seeing bug 1650036
<ubot5`> bug 1650036 in gstreamer1.0 (Ubuntu) "Some mkv files report error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1650036
<flocculant> that was the end result of ubuntu-bug totem - see similar with parole in xubuntu
<flocculant> and good morning :)
<willcooke> 2 more days
<willcooke> morning
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> that channel is getting emptier by the day
<flexiondotorg> Morning willcooke seb128 flocculant
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg
<seb128> how are you today?
<flexiondotorg> Good thanks.
<flexiondotorg> You?
<flexiondotorg> Just looking at your gtk snap.
<flexiondotorg> I'd be interested in your thoughts on this.
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> oh, nice, let me know if you have any comment
<flexiondotorg> The GTK platform FlatPak includes GTK3+ and GTK2+
<flexiondotorg> I personally prefer having the toolkits separated.
<flexiondotorg> But project I've spoken to using FlatPak seem happy that both toolkits are available in the one platform snap.
<seb128> hum
<seb128> right
<flexiondotorg> My thoughts are, it would be better to separate them because updates to GTK3+ don't bump the snap for just the GTK2+ users.
<seb128> I think simplicity wins there
<seb128> let's do the first iteration with gtk3 only?
<seb128> it's easier to add things than to remove
<seb128> because when you remove you screw users
<flexiondotorg> And should we publish platform snap is a way that other publishers can use "Canonical" snaps, we have few moving parts in the snap.
<flexiondotorg> Which should help reduce the chances of platform snap revisions introducing issues for users of those platform snaps.
<seb128> right
<flexiondotorg> Yep, we are agreed.
<seb128> flexiondotorg, I'm pushing that snapcraft.yaml to a vcs and I'm going to try to do a build on launchpad
<davmor2> Morning all
<flexiondotorg> davmor2, o/
<seb128> should work there is not much complexity in the build
<flexiondotorg> seb128, Sounds good.
<davmor2> flexiondotorg: nice guide on the pi3 by the way :)
<flexiondotorg> davmor2, :-)
<davmor2> flexiondotorg: how is the box behaving?
<flexiondotorg> Not as much fund as my Pi 3 games console :-D
<flexiondotorg> Yep, works fine.
<davmor2> \o/
<flexiondotorg> Because Pi 3 a bit slugginsh on the Web UI.
<flexiondotorg> But it works.
<davmor2> flexiondotorg: did you see the splice I think it is called
<flexiondotorg> I've upgrade to Nextcloud 11.
<flexiondotorg> Did some testing a couple of nights ago for Kyle.
<flexiondotorg> There are upstream bugs, so they are working on those.
<flexiondotorg> Documents and Tasks apps now longer work.
<flexiondotorg> But the Nextcloud 11 snap was in the candidate channel when Nextcloud 11 was released.
<flexiondotorg> davidcalle, splice?
<flexiondotorg> Oops. Wrong David.
<flexiondotorg> davmor2, splice?
<davmor2> flexiondotorg: trying to find it, it was on a youtube video 5 top things with a pi in it
<davmor2> flexiondotorg: slice it is called sorry
<flexiondotorg> Just found it.
<flexiondotorg> Yeah, I saw.
<flexiondotorg> I used to use Pi 3 for that sort of thing a few years ago.
<flexiondotorg> I uses Rokus for the frontends now.
<flexiondotorg> The wife acceptance factor is very high :-)
<davmor2> flexiondotorg: :)
<flexiondotorg> And means I can still monket about with the Plex and Emby backends :-)
<flexiondotorg> s/monket/monkey/
<flexiondotorg> davmor2, Mind you. The thing I like about Slice.
<flexiondotorg> It is a much better Rpi enclosure than the Nextcloud Box.
<davmor2> flexiondotorg: :D
<flexiondotorg> The NextCloud Box is made by Western Digital.
<flexiondotorg> It is complete crap.
<seb128> flexiondotorg, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+snap/gnome318-udt/+build/13701/+files/gnome318-udt_3.18.xenial_amd64.snap
<flexiondotorg> seb128, \o/
<Bernmeister> Not sure if this the correct place to ask: I have developed a number of appindicators using Python3/GTK+3 under Unity 7.  I recently tried running those indicators using Ubuntu 16.10 in the Unity 8 session and they didn't exactly run.  Will appindicators developed in Python3/GTK+3 be supported in Unity 8?
 * flexiondotorg goes for an early lunch
<davmor2> Bernmeister: you might be better off asking in #ubuntu-unity
<Bernmeister> davmor2: Thanks - will do.
<andyrock> morning
<seb128> hey andyrock, how are you?
<andyrock> hey seb128
<andyrock> fine you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<willcooke> right, dinner time.  Night all
<flexiondotorg> seb128, Dod you have the example snap?
<flexiondotorg> I've got the links from yesterday but wondered if you made any changes since?
<seb128> flexiondotorg, yes, give me one minute to push my launcher hack, I was about to ping you back
<flexiondotorg> Perfect.
<seb128> flexiondotorg, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+junk/snap-gnome-udt is the platform snap which got uploaded
<seb128> flexiondotorg, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/snapcraft.yaml is my example
<flexiondotorg> Great, thanks seb128
<flexiondotorg> You're off on your holidays now right?
<seb128> and I'm pushing lp:~ubuntu-desktop/+junk/snap-launcher-hack
<seb128> yw
<seb128> flexiondotorg, no, still there tomorrow
<flexiondotorg> OK, good :-)
<seb128> we can go over that more in details tomorrow if you want
<flexiondotorg> Sure.
<seb128> flexiondotorg, k, pushed
<seb128> the snap-launcher-hack is temporary
<seb128> until https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/tree/runtime-refactor is ready
<seb128> tried to get that in shape with didrocks yesterday before his holidays but there are some fixes needed
<seb128> so I hacked a copy meanwhile to unblock testing
<seb128> flexiondotorg, the example seems to work for me ;-)
<flexiondotorg> Great.
<seb128> on that note going to go prepare dinner
<flexiondotorg> I'll have aplay.
<seb128> we can experiment more tomorrow
<seb128> k, good, let me know how it goes
<flexiondotorg> I made a snap of a popular stream service client.
<seb128> I keep IRC open for a bit to read t he backlog
<seb128> otherwise tomorrow morning
<flexiondotorg> Everything working except the actual music ;-)
<seb128> have a nice evening desktopers!
<seb128> lol
<flexiondotorg> Night seb128
 * Laney eyes you all
<Laney> get to work
<JanC> https://debarshiray.wordpress.com/2016/12/15/new-gnome-api-key-for-google-services/ → might be important (if you didn't see it yet)
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-12-16
<happyaron> Laney: mind to have a look at my email to devel-permission? IIRC you wrote a script to generate that PPU package list
<happyaron> seb128: morning
<seb128> happyaron, hey
<willcooke> o/
<davmor2> Morning all
<flexiondotorg> Morning happyaron seb128 willcooke davmor2
<seb128> hey willcooke davmor2 flexiondotorg
<seb128> how are you?
<willcooke> grrr
<willcooke> So, Mastercard have told our card issuer that our credit card has been "compromised" so the card issuer have cancelled it (without telling us).  So, all supermarket online pre-orders have been cancelled
<seb128> urg
<flexiondotorg> willcooke, Have fun with that then :-(
<flexiondotorg> seb128, Bit sleepy. Up late messing with random snaps.
<seb128> flexiondotorg, luckily it's friday! some coffee (or tea for you I guess) can help as well :-)
<seb128> flexiondotorg, did you try the gnome runtime or played with other things?
 * seb128 wonders if flexiondotorg felt back to sleep now
<flexiondotorg> seb128, Yes tea. Always tea :-)
<seb128> :-)
<flexiondotorg> I'm going to make a GTK3+ snap now :-)
<seb128> great
<seb128> ghex snap is 1.5M instead of 60M now ;-)
<flexiondotorg> :-)
<flexiondotorg> Yeah, I'm going to do and before and after.
<flexiondotorg> seb128, I noticed what could be an interest trick in your example snapcraft.
<flexiondotorg> http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/snapcraft.yaml
<seb128> flexiondotorg, yes?
<flexiondotorg> What did you encounter that caused you to use configflags and organise in the way you have?
<flexiondotorg> Simply because you're content sharing now?
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapcraft/+bug/1583250/
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1583250 in Snapcraft "upstream use of build-time defined PREFIX or DATADIR incompatible with snaps relocation" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> no
<seb128> it's the only way I found to make loading of .ui (which are not resources) or translations work
<seb128> if you build with prefix=/usr it's going to look for datas file in $prefix/...
<seb128> so /usr
<seb128> see the bug for details
<flexiondotorg> UNderstand, thanks.
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> flexiondotorg, btw you can refresh that url I added another trick
<seb128>   # workaround snapcraft trying to outsmart us by copying ldd listed libraries
<seb128>   workaround:
<seb128>     plugin: nil
<seb128>     stage-packages:
<seb128>       - libgtk-3-0
<seb128>     snap:
<seb128>       - "-*"
<seb128> otherwise snapcraft copy the libraries it thinks that used (basically ldd the binary and copy the list)
<seb128> copies
<seb128> got the snap down from 7M to 1.5M with that trick
<flexiondotorg> Yes, I've noticed that.
<flexiondotorg> seb128, Have you got any spare time today?
<seb128> yes
<flexiondotorg> Maybe an hour to peek at something
<seb128> I'm about to go for lunch but the afternoon I just have to write an email to the snapcraft list about the runtime
<seb128> just drop me the context and I can have a look after lunch
<flexiondotorg> seb128, I've made a before and after snap of mate-system-monitor
<flexiondotorg> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  65M Dec 16 11:31 mate-system-monitor_1.17.0_amd64.snap
<flexiondotorg> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6.0M Dec 16 11:47 mate-system-monitor-udt_1.17.0_amd64.snap
<flexiondotorg> I've still got some cruft in my content shared snap.
<flexiondotorg> willcooke, ^
<willcooke> \m/
<willcooke> excellent work guys
<happyaron> broken network on the VM I run IRC client...
<flexiondotorg> seb128, I'm off for lunch.
<flexiondotorg> I'm not able to get the runtime snap connected.
<flexiondotorg> error: cannot perform the following tasks:
<flexiondotorg> - Connect ghex-udt:gnome318-runtime to gnome318-udt:gnome318-runtime (snap "gnome318-udt" has no slot named "gnome318-runtime")
<flexiondotorg> I get that with your example and mine.
<seb128> flexiondotorg, I'm back, reading backlog, enjoy lunch!
<seb128> flexiondotorg, yeah, sorry, the interface name is gnome318-udt:content in the store version
<seb128> flexiondotorg, I've pushed a fix to the vcs, just need to get it built&published to the store now
<flexiondotorg> seb128, Thanks. I'll update and rebuild after my meeting :-)
<happyaron> Laney: around?
<seb128> happyaron, he's on holidays since wednesday
<happyaron> ah I see
<happyaron> then I'd seek for sponsorship for dkms first rather than extending my PPU...
<seb128> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/snapcraft/2016-December/002105.html
<seb128> details about the GNOME runtime snap
<seb128> enjoy ;-)
<seb128> flexiondotorg, ^
<flexiondotorg> seb128, Thanks!
<flexiondotorg> seb128, I'll be making some more GTK3+ snaps next week :-)
<flexiondotorg> Enjoy your vacation
<seb128> thanks!
<flocculant> seb128: have a good one :)
<seb128> cleaning my inbox/desk now and getting ready for holidays ;-)
<seb128> flocculant, thanks
 * flocculant guesses all canonical peeps get too long off :)
<flocculant> aren't they lucky :D
<willcooke> ho ho ho.  Merry everybody!
<willcooke> Holidays starts now (opens beer) have a great break all.
<willcooke> night all
<flexiondotorg> Night desktopers, pub time :-)
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-12-11
<ulysses__> Anyone out there?
<pitti> jbicha: no, sounds good; let's do that in Debian, too
<Nafallo> o/
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Nafallo> salut seb128 :-)
<seb128> hey Nafallo
<willcooke> mornig
<willcooke> ing
<Nafallo> morniging to you too, willcooke :-D
<jibel> helo
<jibel> llo
<Laney> moin
<seb128> hey hey hey
<seb128> how is everybody today? good w.e?
<Nafallo> I just attempted taking my full coffeecup for a refill. I clearly need more coffee.
<jibel> not so fantastic wek-end, everybody's sick at home but me
<jibel> week*
<seb128> :-/
<Nafallo> oh, and the world became white yesterday afternoon.
<Nafallo> working from home ftw
<seb128> yeah :)
<Laney> hey seb128 Nafallo jibel
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<Nafallo> morning Laney :-)
<Nafallo> morning oSoMoN :-)
<oSoMoN> hey Nafallo
<seb128> lut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<jibel> hi Laney
<oSoMoN> seen https://community.ubuntu.com/t/ubucon-europe-2018-propose/2467 ? I'll probably go if it's confirmed
<Laney> hey oSoMoN
<Laney> is that close to you?
<oSoMoN> 900km, could be closer, but it's the same country :)
<oSoMoN> and there are direct cheap flights
<Laney> heh
<oSoMoN> plus I've never been there, so it's a good excuse to discover the area
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hello Sebastien! I'd appreciate your advice on the idea in comment #21 of bug #1704533. For context please see comment #20 and the latest upload:
<ubot5> bug 1704533 in libgweather (Ubuntu Artful) "French language locale missing : Gnome-Weather" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1704533
<GunnarHj> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgweather/3.26.0-1ubuntu1
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, k, I have a look
<seb128> GunnarHj, libgweather is the correct domain, see debian/patches/langpack-hack.patch
<seb128> -GETTEXT_PACKAGE=libgweather-3.0
<seb128> +GETTEXT_PACKAGE=libgweather
<seb128>  AC_SUBST(GETTEXT_PACKAGE)
<seb128> GunnarHj, that's also how the .mo files are named in the buildlog
<seb128> GunnarHj, ah, that's what you uploaded to fix that bug ... does it work?
<seb128> GunnarHj, otherwise I think you are right, the template needs to be changed in launchpad
<andyrock> hey all
<andyrock> Laney: you are in backport team right?
<seb128> hey andyrock, how are you? had a good 3 days w.e?
<andyrock> yeah long w.e. indeed
<andyrock> and now it's snowing
<GunnarHj> seb128: It works, but I consider it to be a workaround. So my idea is that we upload that fix to artful, but reverse it in bionic and change the template in LP for bionic.
<seb128> GunnarHj, that sounds good to me
<seb128> andyrock, you are in Italy atm?
<andyrock> yep
<GunnarHj> seb128: Great, thanks!
<seb128> impressive that it's snowing from the u.k to Italy :)
<seb128> GunnarHj, thank you for working on it!
<seb128> andyrock, speaking about those backports, sorry for raising that earlier but that might not be the right way to go
<andyrock> seb128: why?
<seb128> andyrock, do you think so changes are SRU material or is that too complex for that?
<seb128> andyrock, we can't use the backport pocket to build the iso/installer, it's an opt-in not a standardly used source
<andyrock> some packages are not even in the repos
<seb128> so if the goal is to include the work to the installer it needs to be a SRU
<seb128> right, SRUing new packages is fine
<andyrock> so it's just about editing the bug?
<andyrock> let's wait for Laney to answer
<Laney> hi
<Laney> answer about what?
<seb128> andyrock, I guess, also I need to have a look at the change to see if they are fine for a SRU
<mdeslaur> seb128: hi! I had to patch all three packages in the bug to fix the issue in my artful vm.
<seb128> mdeslaur, hey, that's weird, one of those must be first to start? or is the order depending of timing and changing at every login?
<mdeslaur> one of them was responsible for .config, the other .local. Perhaps the third one isn't required, but I can't remember which one was.
<mdeslaur> it probably should be fixed everywhere though, in case the order does in fact change
<seb128> right
<seb128> I wonder if ordering changed with the gsd plugins split
<seb128> or something
<seb128> mdeslaur, there are other issues there, session-migration should be a noop on a new install
<mdeslaur> it is, but it still creates the directory
<seb128> then it's not a noop :p
<mdeslaur> I think it adds a flag file
<seb128> right
<seb128> it could probably just bail out assuming there is nothing to do if the dir doesn't exist
<seb128> mdeslaur, do you plan to upstream patches for those then?
<seb128> or do you need help from us doing that?
<mdeslaur> I would like the desktop team to look into it. I'm afraid the directory creation code is used in some scenario that I'm not thinking of.
<seb128> mdeslaur, ok, I'm adding it to our list for the week then, thanks for investigating the issue and providing those details!
<mdeslaur> np, thanks!
<andyrock> Laney: so we need to backport python3-macaroonbakery from B to X
<andyrock> this requires some other packages to be updated/backported
<andyrock> seb128 just told me that using the backport repositories will not work
<Laney> That's right
<andyrock> so the way to go is to SRU
<Laney> If you need it for the installer then it has to be SRUed
<andyrock> so I've several questions
<andyrock> 1. do you need a SRU bug for each packages?
<andyrock> 2. if a package needs to be SRUed without changes from B what sould I do?
<seb128> 1. no, one is fine
<seb128> 2. why are the changes not in B?
<Laney> I think he means a no-change backport as SRU
<seb128> well just change the version
<andyrock> I'm still confused
<andyrock> so httmock does not exists in X
<andyrock> what should I propose?
<andyrock> and It can SRUed as it is, with no changes
<Laney> if it doesn't exist then it should be easily SRUed as that can't break anything else
<andyrock> Laney: cool
<seb128> andyrock, yes, take the current source, edit the changelog to have a version lower/adapted for the SRU and change the distro target
<andyrock> seb128: that's what I did in the ppa
<seb128> k, so you are all good :)
<Laney> doesn't require changes to any existing packages?
<seb128> you just need to backport->SRU
<andyrock> Laney: some changes
<andyrock> I had this https://bugs.launchpad.net/xenial-backports/+bug/1735160
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1735160 in Xenial Backports "Please backport python3-macaroonbakery 0.0.6-1 [universe] from bionic" [Undecided,New]
<andyrock> the only big change is to build python3-protobuf
<andyrock> this can be SRUed with a small debdiff
<seb128> yeah, those seems like they should be doable a SRU
<seb128> though I didn't review the pymacaroons 0.9.2->0.12 changes
<seb128> nor the patch for adding python3-protobuf
<seb128> but if that's just adding a new build it's not likely to create issue for existing code so it should be fine
<andyrock> indeed
<seb128> unless you patch code that is using for the python2 version
<andyrock> nope
<andyrock> the only python2 code that I changed was in google-apputils-python
<andyrock> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/google-apputils-python/+bug/1735162
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/347516790/protobuf.debdiff looks fine
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1735162 in google-apputils-python (Ubuntu) "Cannot import basetest in python3" [Medium,In progress]
<andyrock> I have already an SRU bug for this
<seb128> andyrock, yeah, that all looks fine to SRU to me
<seb128> so just change the title/description to be "SRU" instead of "backport"
<andyrock> kk
<andyrock> thanks for the help
<Laney>  - backport pymacaroons 0.12.0-1 [universe] from bionic - xenial has 0.9.2-0ubuntu1
<Laney> - backport python-nacl 1.1.2-1 [universe] from bionic - xenial has 1.0.1-1build1
<Laney> those ones might be more difficult
<andyrock> why?
<Laney> potential to break things which depend on them
<andyrock> apt-cache rdepends python-nacl gives no result
<andyrock> maybe I'm using that command in the wrong way
<Laney> ok I didn't look at that, let me see
<andyrock> snapcraft depnds on python3-pymacaroons
<seb128> andyrock, even if there are no depends in the archive some customers might use the binding for their apps so we still need to ensure it doesn't have incompatible changes
<Laney> jbicha: yo, got a gnome-control-center commit around to push?
<seb128> GunnarHj, did you check that gnome-weather has translated description once the domain is the one expected? when I looked at it during the summer there was another issue and the translations were also not working on the fedora livecd where they don't use langpack, but it might be that the other bug has been fixed
<GunnarHj> seb128: Do you mean the package description? Haven't looked at that.
<seb128> GunnarHj, no, the weather descriptions (what the bug is about)
<seb128> like in the UI the bit that say "windy" for example
<GunnarHj> seb128: Right, that's precisely what this is about. Of course we checked it. Works right now in bionic due to the workaround.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> well as said in zesty it was not working even with the correct domain iirc (nor on fedora at the time)
<seb128> so I think it's somewhat wrong to state on the upstream bug that the issue was due to an invalid domain on our side, I think there was a real bug upstream that got fixed + the domain then on our side
<seb128> anyway no big deal
<seb128> thanks for checking!
<GunnarHj> seb128: Sorry if I jumped at conclusions.
<seb128> no worry
<jbicha> Laney: g-c-c commit pushed, thanks
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Hi Jeremy! We've made some progress with bug #1704533. Can you please upload to artful? (I added the SRU stuff to the bug description.)
<ubot5> bug 1704533 in Ubuntu Translations "French language locale missing : Gnome-Weather" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1704533
<jbicha> GunnarHj: we should revert our change for bionic, right?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yes.
<GunnarHj> seb128: Sorry, wrong name. ;)
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Yes.
<Laney> jbicha: cheers!
<popey> oSoMoN: heya, i noticed Chromium is "chromium" in the store. Can you fix the case? It looks wrong :)
<oSoMoN> popey, done
<popey> Yay! Thanks!
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, chromium-browser stable update (63.0.3239.84) is ready at https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage/+packages (I've already uploaded to bionic-proposed)
<chrisccoulson> oSoMoN, heh, good timing. It's my last day today
<oSoMoN> just in time :)
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, last day until you’re back from holidays, right?
<chrisccoulson> oSoMoN, yeah
<oSoMoN> that "last day today" almost sounded scary!
<chrisccoulson> heh
<dobey> oSoMoN, chrisccoulson: speaking of that, is anyone going to update oxide in 16.04? it's installed by default there, for the webapp stuff (webapp-container/webbrowser-app is used there)
<chrisccoulson> dobey, there will be an update to basically remove it
<dobey> chrisccoulson: and make webapps use firefox instead? or remove those too?
<jbicha> dobey: what webapps?
<gQuigs> oh.. in 16.04.. hmm
<gQuigs> so like https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/unity-webapps-googledocs ?
<dobey> jbicha: cf unity-webapps-common
<dobey> jbicha: amazon and some others
<seb128> shrug, seems like I closed that channel by error earlier
<Laney> /o\
<GunnarHj> seb128: Are you in the mood for considering a xenial translation update? ;)
<jbicha> GunnarHj: btw, do you know if the libgweather issue affects xenial too?
<GunnarHj> jbicha: No, haven't checked.
<GunnarHj> jbicha: But I can take a look...
<jbicha> GunnarHj: ok, I confirmed xenial is affected too
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Are you arguing for a xenial SRU too?
<jbicha> I'm wondering if it's safe to make the LP change for xenial and then do a langpack update there
<jbicha> or if we should do the simpler artful workaround
<GunnarHj> jbicha: LP change ought to work AFAICT. If it doesn't, it wouldn't make things worse at least.
<jbicha> ok
<jbicha> of course artful is different because no one is volunteering to do a langpack update there ;)
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Right. The question is if someone (seb128) is volunteering to do it for xenial. And to take effect for all languages, we'd need to accept into xenial-update also langpacks which haven't been tested by the translator teams.
<GunnarHj> jbicha: The simpler workaround is probably preferable. ;)
<jbicha> why were you asking about xenial then?
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Because the general need to update. An update was planned to be accomplished in the beginning of 2017, but it was never done.
<GunnarHj> jbicha: So my question to seb128 was not related to the libgweather issue.
<jbicha> if you do a xenial sru for libgweather, you also would need to do a zesty sru for it
<jbicha> or wait until late January
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Why would that be necessary? Are you thinking of people who might upgrade from xenial to zesty? How many will do that between now and zesty EOL? Isn't that something we can live with?
<jbicha> because that's the SRU rules (to avoid known regressions when people upgrade), you can talk to the SRU team about it
<jbicha> eventually, it won't be worth doing zesty SRUs any more, but I think that will be January, not now
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Ok, thanks. Wasn't aware of the presence of a strict rule.
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Given how much time I already spent on this libgweather thing, I'm inclined to SRU to both xenial and zesty then. Would it be helpful to create debdiffs for the purpose?
<jbicha> GunnarHj: the rule isn't actually mentioned in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates but it's my understanding of the SRU Team's policy
<GunnarHj> jbicha: We could test it. :)
<jbicha> you can do that if you like, but my guess is it will just mean the xenial sru won't reach xenial-updates until after zesty goes EOL
<jbicha> yes, debdiffs would help
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Then I'll make debdiffs for both. See you later. Thanks!
<willcooke> night all
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Fixed debdiffs for xenial and zesty. Would be good if you could upload.
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, thanks for the chromium update, enjoy your holidays!
<jbicha> kenvandine: do Snaps currently use xdg-desktop-portal(-gtk) ? do we need to install that by default in bionic?
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-12-12
<kenvandine> jbicha, jamesh is working on xdg-desktop-portal snap integration
<kenvandine> we will need that
<jbicha> robert_ancell: btw, Debian bug 842298 (but it doesn't look like it got very far)
<ubot5`> Debian bug 842298 in wnpp "RFP: california -- calendar application for GNOME 3" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/842298
<jbicha> kenvandine: I guess you want both xdg-desktop-portal and -gtk in main back to Trusty if possible then?
<jamesh> jbicha: we'll need some modifications to xdg-desktop-portal to make it usable with snaps
<jbicha> jamesh: should we wait on that before filing the MIRs then?
<jamesh> jbicha: perhaps?
<jbicha> how big are your anticipated changes?
<jamesh> jbicha: no changes to xdg-desktop-portal-gtk.  For xdg-desktop-portal, it needs a patch to detect when it is talking to a snap
<jbicha> ok, I might go ahead and file the MIRs then
<jamesh> it's quite possible we'll need to backport new versions to trusty too
<dany19775555> hi
<dany19775555> help pls
<dany19775555> helo
<dobey> #ubuntu is the support channel
<dobey> and first rule is "be patient" :)
<dany19775555> ok 10x
<dany19775555> i have wifi RTL8187SE
<dany19775555> in wind i have fool signal , but here its weak
<dany19775555> kernel4.10
<dany19775_555> some help pls
<dany1976_hhh> help
<sarnold> dany1976_hhh: you may find this useful http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<dany1976_hhh> 10x
<kenvandine> jbicha, thx!
<duflu> Morning Europe
<jibel> Hi duflu, welcome back!
<duflu> Hi jibel, thanks
<duflu> Hi seb128, flexiondotorg
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN, alan_g
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey duflu! welcome back. Did you have good holidays?
<seb128> lut oSoMoN
<duflu> seb128, yes thanks
<seb128> great
<seb128> good luck with the email backlog, that's always a challenge after holidays
<duflu> seb128, I'm just going to ignore the bugs until later this week, then look at new ones only
<seb128> that sounds good
<duflu> Is unity-session meant to be from gnome-session?!
<seb128> the bugs activity settled down for a few weeks, as usual post new-version spike and then back to lower
<duflu> Ah yes, it is. Just have to reboot before it appears
<seb128> right, that's a known gdm issue, you need to restart it to have new sessions listed
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, welcome back!
<oSoMoN> salut seb128, ça va?
<duflu> Thanks oSoMoN
<seb128> duflu, btw your gtk patch got merged, good job :)
<Laney> ahoy there
<duflu> seb128, I noticed. Nice to see. It still only exists in GTK 4.0 though. And last I checked that was slower than 3.x
<duflu> Hi Laney
<seb128> duflu, you might want to ask if they could backport to gtk3, if not we might want to distropatch
<seb128> hey Laney, how is it going?
<duflu> seb128, I've had a distropatch awaiting review for 2 months or so. It was in my list :)
<alan_g> hello duflu
<oSoMoN> hey Laney
<willcooke> hoy
<willcooke> hey duflu, welcome back
<duflu> 'lo willcooke, ta
<seb128> hey willcooke, already in London?
<Laney> hey duflu seb128 oSoMoN willcooke
<willcooke> seb128, nah, at home, I think I'll head in after the meeting today.  They might cancel the "meeting" if other people can't get in because of the trains being rubbish etc
<Laney> it's going GREAT!
<duflu> Do British trains work in snow? :)
<Laney> wrong kind of snow
<willcooke> duflu,  they do not :)
<seb128> but brexit is going to solve that, don't worry
<willcooke> :DD
<seb128> sorry :p
<duflu> So it's only the immigrant trains that don't work in snow?
<duflu> I thought it was the other way round
 * acheronuk chokes on coffee 4 laughing
<Laney> it's EU regulations holding back our great global british trains
<Laney> last night the lock on our gate was frozen shut
<Laney> so I ended up breathing on it for about 2 minutes
<Laney> my finest hour
<seb128> aha
<popey> willcooke: fyi - this worked on xenial, not on zesty.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1736232
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1736232 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Zesty) "GNOME Software shows U1 login for snaps" [High,Fix committed]
<willcooke> popey, saw the bug comment
<willcooke> thanks
<popey> kk
<seb128> popey, when you write "tested on zesty" you mean the SRU there? you restarted your session or at least the gnome-software service after installing it?
<seb128> popey, also I guess you can change to xenial tag to verification-done-xenial if you verified it
<jibel> on xenial if you cancel the u1 prompt is still displayed. But it's an improvement anyway, i'll mark it done.
<jibel> cancel the password dialog I mean
<duflu> seb128, that gtk distro patch is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/gtk/fix-1698270/+merge/331846
<seb128> duflu, thanks
<duflu> seb128, manual testing on totem is very hard to observe the difference. Testing with gdkgears was easy in artful but the difference isn't as obvious in bionic. Gnome Maps on bionic however is dramatically better with that fix
<duflu> And that's enough. Night
<koza> duflu, welcome back
<seb128> koza, you missed him!
<Nafallo> hmm. if I customise things in /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas on xenial, if a user changes something, they'll get overwritten with a schemas folder somewhere in their homedirectory, right?
<Nafallo> (asking here saves a bunch of trial and error testing, sorry)
<Laney> are you asking if .gschema.override files specify settings that can be changed by users?
<Laney> the answer is yes
<Nafallo> Laney: yes :-)
<Laney> Nafallo: maybe you want https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/dconf/SystemAdministrators ?
<Nafallo> oooh...
<Nafallo> Laney: I'm supposed to do /etc rather than /usr/share...
<Nafallo> ?
<Laney> depends who you are
<Laney> if you're sysadminning a bunch of machines I'd look at that /etc stuff
<Laney> if you're making a distro, overrides
<Nafallo> I'm making a customised Ubuntu ISO for laptops within a large corporation :-)
<Nafallo> so overrides is probably correct then.
<Nafallo> cheers Laney :-)
<popey> seb128: yes, I installed the gnome-software from proposed (which is why the terminal is in the screenshot) on zesty
<popey> seb128: I didnt mark confirmed because kenvandine said jibel was also testing, i just wanted to provide a data point that I'd tested it
<jibel> popey, I don't get the U1 prompt on zesty with the version from proposed. Only if I cancel the password dialog.
<jibel> popey, did you kill gnome-software running in the backgrround after installing the version from proposed?
<popey> No. I rebooted
<jibel> ok
 * popey reboots and tries again
<jibel> popey, not really related but is it pycharm from the store? I've "PyCharm Pro" as title not "pycharm-professional"
<popey> i didnt do a full dist upgrade, only clean zesty + proposed gnome-software, so perhaps I'm missing snapd-glib updates and others
<popey> so doing a full update before testing again
<jibel> okay. I'll wait for your update and dig a bit on my side
<Nafallo> bug #1737723 - if anyone has a non-updated Logitech Unifying receiver and want to confirm the bug :-)
<ubot5`> bug 1737723 in fwupd (Ubuntu) "failed to extract .cab file: incorrect checksum detected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1737723
<popey> jibel: good news.. it just needed fully updating - i expect snapd-glib, and yes now I see PyCharm Pro
<popey> \o/
<popey> and yes, if I cancel the sudo prompt, I see a U1 prompt too
<jibel> popey, good, it's a known bug but different
<popey> however
<popey> if I put my password in right, I get a 400 Bad request in a box :(
<popey> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/jkLwKNPW/
<jibel> hmm
<popey> that only happened on the first one, the second one worked
<popey> hm, seems some work, some don't
<popey> chromium worked, pycharm pro, gogland don't
<popey> *goland
<popey> aha! They're classic snaps
<jibel> ah, there is another bug for this one.
 * jibel wishes he remembers all the bug numbers
<jibel> the "classic snap" bug is bug 1690280
<ubot5`> bug 1690280 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Zesty) "Classic confined snaps don't install" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690280
<jibel> popey, ^
<jibel> not SRUed
<popey> gotcha
<xnox> Hi, do you know anybody who can triange https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1732612
<xnox> ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1732612 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Alt+Printscreen not working (doesn't generate keypress event)" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> thanks popey jibel
<jibel> popey, and the password one is bug 1721735
<ubot5`> bug 1721735 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Artful) "UbuntuOne auth dialog is displayed when polkit auth dialog is dismissed" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721735
<popey> sounds like those three need to land together
<willcooke> xnox, installing unity-session here, stand by
<xnox> willcooke, i don't know how keypresses are done at all..... kernel? X? wayland? gnome-settings? then screenshot app?
 * xnox thought screenshots do not work in wayland (or maybe only in the old days of wayland)
<xnox> willcooke, also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1734160
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1734160 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Ctrl+Alt+F* not switching to a text prompt, only between graphical sessions" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> note, that for some reason, on my laptops I only get ubuntu X, not wayland stuff.
<popey> xnox: willcooke there's a bunch of keyboard shortcuts missing in unity session on 17.10
<popey> ALT+Printscreen is just one, printscreen is also broken, and CTRL+ALT+T
<popey> ALT+Printscreen triggers HUD here
<xnox> popey, can you comment on above bugs? or where should they be assigned? unity? do these work in gnome-shell?
<popey> i confirmed it
<xnox> ack
<willcooke> popey, print screen works fine here, but alt-printscreen per the bug is indeed broken.
<willcooke> I wonder if this is a libinput thing
<willcooke> popey, ctrl-alt-t under unity is broken for you?
<popey> yup
<popey> I just installed unity session on my 17.10 laptop
<willcooke> odd.
<willcooke> Works for me
<willcooke> ta
<popey> wonder if my system is polluted as it was installed prior to release
<Nafallo> I've done some more digging on bug 1737723
<ubot5`> bug 1737723 in gcab (Ubuntu) "failed to extract .cab file: incorrect checksum detected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1737723
<Nafallo> I may have to set up build machines again soon to be able to test this the whole way ;-)
<Laney> Nafallo: the only change is adding https://git.gnome.org/browse/gcab/commit/?h=wip/hughsie/meson&id=18557a4c7811355987abf9efe91c61b1d17327b8
<Laney> suspiciously related eh
<Laney> maybe https://git.gnome.org/browse/gcab/commit/?id=0c9c7b478b5a9d0d8b5da5ef8cd964fa1b678448 is required
<seb128> willcooke, popey, libinput doesn't have to do with those keybindings handling
<seb128> willcooke, popey, what's the bug you are looking at/bug number?
<willcooke> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1732612
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1732612 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Alt+Printscreen not working (doesn't generate keypress event)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<willcooke> seb128, confirmed here on 17.10 with U7
<seb128> willcooke, that bug was reported against gnome-shell though, they are different stacks/components handling the keybindings
<seb128> description states unity though hum
<willcooke> ah yeah, I think that's wrong then, it should be against u7
<seb128> willcooke, the keybinding is correctly defined in the settings?
<willcooke> seb128, yeah
<willcooke> but interestingly
<willcooke> if I try and set it again to alt-prnt scr
<Nafallo> Laney: indeed. just degrading libgcab didn't help either. gut feeling is I have to rebuild stuff again the degraded libgcab to figure this out.
<Laney> Nafallo: wouldn't expect that to be necessary
<willcooke> then it says "alt l is already used as the key to show the hud" so it's like its not seeing alt-prt as a key combo, ignoring prtscr
<Nafallo> Laney: I wouldn't expect it to be, but gcab -x works now, whilst fwupdmgr has the same issue still.
<Nafallo> *shrugs*
<seb128> willcooke, k, I'm going to have a look
<willcooke> thanks seb128, let me know what I can do to help
<seb128> k, thanks
<seb128> willcooke, btw I replied on that usb-c card, don't know what you mean with the typo ... :p
<Laney> ho hum
<Laney> maybe it's inlined or statically linked something
<Laney> anyway
<Laney> you can probably report that upstream if you're up for it
 * Laney tried with that other patch and it's still busted
<Laney> https://paste.debian.net/1000385/
<Nafallo> cheers. I guess I need to teach myself this github thing soon then ;-)
<Nafallo> I don't think it was around last time I did stuff.
<willcooke> seb128, lol
<Nafallo> Laney: want to confirm the bug for me? :-)
<seb128> willcooke, :)
<Nafallo> heh. seems both DD and upstream got involved on my bug :-P
<Nafallo> Laney: I may not have to report this upstream when they are so pro-active :-D
<GunnarHj> Hi seb128, did you see my entry yesterday about a xenial translation update?
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, yes, that sounds fine to me and overdue
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok. Before we do it, I'd like to ask about the procedure. In short this is how it's done: All langpacks are added to -proposed, and the translators are asked to accomplish some simple tests. However, usually only 7-10 teams test, and only the langpacks for their languages are moved to -update. Besides, the translators of the biggest languages are extra bad at responding to testing requests. See the latest for xenial, as
<GunnarHj> an example:
<GunnarHj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA
<GunnarHj> So I'd like to raise the question if this is a sensible way to make use of the langpacks. Basically I suppose I'm asking if testing is necessary.
<Laney> Nafallo: you lucky thing
<seb128> GunnarHj, well I guess that process has been decided for a reason so would be better to stick to it
<willcooke> ding ding
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-12-12
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Dec 12 14:30:17 2017 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-12-12 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call:  andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks (hols), duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel/heber, kenvandine, laney, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<jbicha> o/
<oSoMoN> hey
<seb128> hey
<kenvandine> o/
<heber> o/
<jibel> hi o/
<willcooke> Just give folks a few mins and we'll get started
<andyrock> o/
<willcooke> Looks like we've got enough to get started then
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-12-12 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> 1. Updates udisks2 MP to add tests and a bunch of other stuff
<andyrock> 2. Trying to understand if it's possible to SRU py-macaroon-bakery deps as backporting is not an option
<andyrock> 3. Updated software-properties patch to take into accounts more errors
<andyrock> 4. eof
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-12-12 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * fixed bug #1720627, verified the fix for xenial-artful
<dgadomski> eof
<ubot5`> bug 1720627 in sysstat (Ubuntu Artful) "Segfault when using docker and overlay2" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1720627
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<willcooke> #topic jbicha
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-12-12 | Current topic: jbicha
<jbicha> • Synced gnome-user-share but it's in universe until the mod-dnssd MIR is approved LP: #1731065 (Security is reluctant)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1731065 in mod-dnssd (Ubuntu) "[MIR] mod-dnssd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731065
<jbicha> • Uploaded latest gparted with this notable change from Debian: LP: #1737248
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1737248 in gparted (Debian) "Do not use --enable-xhost-root" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1737248
<jbicha> • Uploaded vala 0.38 to experimental
<jbicha> • Proposed merging latest vino from Debian at the Community Hub
<jbicha> • Dropped USB seed & task
<jbicha> • Firefox 58 Beta in the PPA has dropped its gtk2 dependency
<jbicha> • Debian's Chromium switched to gtk3 after I filed a bug
<jbicha> • Filed bugs for gtk2 in main: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=gtk2-demotion
<jbicha> • Sponsored GunnarHJ's fixes for LP: #1704533 Thanks!
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1704533 in libgweather (Ubuntu Artful) "French language locale missing : Gnome-Weather" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1704533
<jbicha> • New fonts-noto-color-emoji release with critical fixes for hamburger, beer, & cheese
<jbicha> 🍔
<willcooke> :))
<willcooke> thanks jbicha
<willcooke> #topic jamesh
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-12-12 | Current topic: jamesh
<willcooke> kenvandine, did you get an update from jamesh?
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> i'll remind him
<seb128> :-/
<willcooke> thanks kenvandine
<willcooke> #topic jibel  / heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-12-12 | Current topic: jibel  / heber
<jibel> - Testing of the snap version of bluez 5.47 on Desktop. Pass rate is over 80% but there are still major limitations on desktop (does not autostart, hciconfig is failing, does not work without the Debian package installed)
<jibel> - Smoke test of the Firefox snap are automated. They use Selenium to run HTML5 support  tests.
<jibel> - Updated of the Desktop KPIs for Bionic.
<jibel> - Performed SRU verification of xenial/gnome-software (3.20.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.7) and zesty/gnome-software (3.22.7-0ubuntu3.17.04.8) - Still have to wait a few days for the verification of bug 1716633 and check that there is no new error for these specific version of gnome-software.
<jibel> - Submitted autopilot-gtk snap PR to be able to introspect gnome snaps applications to add automated GUI tests.
<jibel> - Updating gedit snap to be introspected by autopilot-gtk
<jibel> EOF
<ubot5`> bug 1716633 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Zesty) "Installed, popular and featured snaps are loaded in parallel threads can crash" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1716633
<willcooke> thanks jibel
<willcooke> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-12-12 | Current topic: kenvandine
<kenvandine> * Debugging issues with snaps on wayland that are build with 16.04 proper, without the backports PPA.
<kenvandine> * Helped advocacy team with some snaps
<kenvandine> * Google Code-in mentoring
<kenvandine>   - Responding to questions
<kenvandine>   - Reviewed default apps in ubuntu-dock task and uploaded it to bionic
<kenvandine>   - GNOME Weather translation task is done and submitted upstream now
<kenvandine> * Had my first LoCo Council meeting since being elected to the council, we had quite the backlog of LoCos to reverify.  Looking forward to helping re-energize the LoCo teams.
<kenvandine> EOF
<willcooke> nice, thanks kenvandine
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-12-12 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> hi
<Laney> • autopkgtest:
<Laney> ∘ arm64 images got lost for lots of releases, hassle IS to get them back
<Laney> ∘ some poking regarding the kernel bug, think it's identified now & should be fixed soon
<Laney> • fixed a gnome-control-center upstream bug where the search provider wasn't translating its results
<Laney> • gstreamer 1.8.4 related updates
<Laney> • some more work on systemd session stuff, trying to update gnome-session/gnome-shell to find the right XDG session differently
<Laney> • got gnome-software branch for apt://packagename merged
<Laney> 🎅🏿
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<willcooke> #TOPIC oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-12-12 | Current topic: oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey
<oSoMoN> (short week, was off two days last week)
<oSoMoN> • chromium
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated chromium beta to 63.0.3239.84 and updated snap in beta channel
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated chromium dev to 64.0.3282.14 and updated snap in edge channel
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated chromium stable to 63.0.3239.84 (all supported series + bionic-proposed), snap in candidate channel
<oSoMoN>   ∘ looking into automating some of the validation tests I perform for new releases (they are time-consuming and tedious)
<oSoMoN>   ∘ snap+nvidia issue investigation ongoing
<oSoMoN> • libreoffice
<oSoMoN>   ∘ finally promoted 5.4.3 snap to stable channel
<oSoMoN> That's all folks 🐰
<willcooke> thanks oSoMoN, f_lexiondotorg has poke ev about the AWS nvidia stuff to see if that can be used, he'll reach out soon
<willcooke> #topic seb128
<oSoMoN> yes, I have a meeting scheduled with him in 30min
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-12-12 | Current topic: seb128
<willcooke> oSoMoN, great!
<seb128> • some more plannings work
<seb128> • discussed the changes for livepatch on xenial with andy_rock, needs to be SRUed rather than backported but that should be fine
<seb128> • incoming bugs review
<seb128> • investigated some of the "needs to we switched away from python2" desktopish reports
<seb128> • looked at the .config/.local dirs have wrong permission bugs raised by the security team
<seb128> • read a bit about n-m/resolved DNS handling, trying to understand the issue/patch blocking the n-m update
<seb128> • some sponsoring
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> brb
<willcooke> door
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-12-12 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - cpdb-backend-cups, cpdb-backend-gcp: Prepared for Debian/Ubuntu packaging: Cleaned up build systems, use autotools for both, let backend executables go into common directory.
<tkamppeter> - cpdb-libs: Created new Debian package with 1.1.0, no response on proposed packaging from Debian. Seems that I have to go Ubuntu-only here.
<tkamppeter> - avahi: Still waiting for someone to sponsor my package with the localhost support (for IPP-over-USB) patch. Also no reaction from upstream (Trent Lloyd) yet (bug 1736757).
<tkamppeter> - systemd: No solution for UDEV-triggered printer setup not working yet (bug 1721839, https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/7109).
<tkamppeter> - Qt print dialog: Testing for upstream submission.
<ubot5`> bug 1736757 in avahi (Ubuntu) "[PATCH] Avahi does not support local-only services via the loopback interface" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1736757
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2018: ~100 student CVs collected from students of the best Indian universities. So we will have enough students to implement any project ideas, we only need to find enough mentors.
<ubot5`> bug 1721839 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Services asked for by UDEV do not get triggered" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721839
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> ubot5 does not treat GitHub Issues.
<willcooke> yeah, seems that way.  Anyone know who operates it?
<willcooke> Well, something to look in to
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-12-12 | Current topic: Trevinho
<seb128> oh
<seb128> he sent me his update
<seb128> · Short week due to the national holiday on 8th
<seb128> · Fixed bug causing shadow offset when using scale > 3 on gtk windows
<seb128> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=791363
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 791363 in .General "Shadow vertical offset is wrong when scaling is > 2" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> · Gjs: throw more erros when using proto functions
<seb128>   https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gjs/merge_requests/27
<seb128> · Gjs: use less strict erros in stable branch:
<seb128>   https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gjs/merge_requests/28
<seb128> · Gjs: fix crash on some deallocated objects for gnome-3.26
<seb128>   https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gjs/merge_requests/33
<seb128> · gnome-shell: fixed various JS issues (potential crashes):
<seb128>   - don't access to destroyed dnd actor
<seb128>   - don't close destroyed app menus
<seb128>   - destroy WindowClone's only once
<seb128>   https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=791233
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 791233 in general "Various Javascript errors in accessing deleted object properties" [Normal,New]
<seb128> 🎄
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-12-12 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - Working on guest session support
<willcooke> - Updated some forum.snapcraft.io threads about requested desktop features.
<willcooke> - Got CI working for LightDM and simple-scan
<willcooke> - simple-scan 3.27.3 release
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-12-12 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> Anyone got anything else?
<willcooke> I'm off from Friday until 2nd week in Jan.  Shall we skip weekly meetings until then, or seb128 kenvandine do you want to run them?
<kenvandine> i'm fine with helping run them
<seb128> same for next week, then I'm off as well
<kenvandine> at least next week :)
<kenvandine> ok, lets skip then
<jbicha> yeah, no need to have Christmas Tuesday meeting
<seb128> :p
<willcooke> kk, next meeting will be 9th Jan
 * Laney kicks back
<willcooke> oki, if there's nothing else we can wrap, and I will head in to that London
<kenvandine> willcooke, have fun
<seb128> thanks, enjoy London!
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Dec 12 14:47:46 2017 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2017/ubuntu-desktop.2017-12-12-14.30.moin.txt
<Laney> https://media.giphy.com/media/yVuSQrfiGhmPS/giphy.gif
<seb128> lol
<jbicha> "See more Eggnog GIFS" 😲
<oSoMoN> :)
 * Laney watched them all
<GunnarHj> seb128: That was a short meeting. :)
<GunnarHj> For a reason, yes, indeed. Preventing that certain translations breaks important functionality. The question is how big that risk is. My frustration is about all the translated strings which never reach the end users because the translators aren't as responsive as you'd wish.
<GunnarHj> OTOH, reconsidering it now, for an almost 2 years old release, is probably not a good idea. So yes, let's do it the usual way this time too.
<seb128> GunnarHj, right, we can't really skip testing, can try to nag/motivate translations team to test a bit more though
<seb128> like email the -<locale> lists
<GunnarHj> seb128: Since this will probably be the last translation update for xenial, I'm inclined to think we should do a full update. In that case I need to build ubuntu-docs first, then we'd request a full update (this weekend?) and then moving to -proposed in the beginning of next week. How does that sound?
<seb128> GunnarHj, what do you mean by "full" there?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yes, emailing the local email lists sounds like a good idea.
<GunnarHj> seb128: I mean new -base packages, which include the docs.
<seb128> do we do that in SRUs?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Sometimes.
<seb128> oh ok, I'm too new in the langpack handling business, never did one of those
<GunnarHj> seb128: Maybe skip that part, then.
<seb128> yeah, or I can try to have a look to it
<GunnarHj> seb128: Your decision.
<seb128> GunnarHj, let me have a look to that and come back to you later in the week
<GunnarHj> seb128: Sure.
<seb128> thx
<GunnarHj> seb128: But when thinking about, I'd vote for not bothering with new -base packs. In that case, all you need to do is moving the latest packages from the PPA to -proposed.
<seb128> GunnarHj, right, that one is easy to do
<GunnarHj> seb128: Testing usually starts on Thursdays, so if you have made up your mind, would you have time to do that today or tomorrow?
<seb128> GunnarHj, yes, that should be fine but probably tomorrow rather than today
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok.
<Nafallo> Laney: now we're just waiting for Debian :-D
<Nafallo> also, damn I'm rusty when it comes to building packages :-P
<jbicha> seb128: speaking of langpacks, I was wondering when you expect to turn them on for bionic
<seb128> jbicha, when days have 30 hours
<jbicha> no problem, it's not urgent
<seb128> but thanks for pointing it out
<jbicha> LP: #1737648 was the only reason I was asking
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1737648 in libgweather (Ubuntu) "Hold libgweather in -proposed until first bionic language pack" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1737648
<seb128> jbicha, right, we should start rolling langpacks anyway so it's good to ping about it :)
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Are you sure that bug won't block the SRUs?
<jbicha> we can talk to the SRU team if it does
<Trevinho> hi guys
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Ok.
<jbicha> good morning
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you?
<Trevinho> Hey all good, although this morning I woke up with the owner of the house saying to get hout that there would have been an inspection from the municipality... And I  guess he's not doing things legally... :o
<Trevinho> so, I had to wait to get to the coworking, but all ok (I hope), I'd leave Colombia tomorrow anyway...
<seb128> Trevinho, utch, don't get arrested :)
<Trevinho> no, I didn't do anything :-D
<seb128> :)
<Trevinho> It's just the guy who apparently has not the proper permissions, don't know.
<seb128> yeah, as long as they don't consider than being client of an illegal business is also an violation of the law
<Trevinho> Few days ago I found the door  this way...  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/tyiMJc0T/WhatsApp%20Image%202017-12-07%20at%2017.34.04.jpeg
<andyrock> Trevinho: what'that?
<Trevinho> it's the house where I'm in Medelín...
<andyrock> lol
<Trevinho> just hope to have a place to go tonight... which will be my last one too
<oSoMoN> popey, have you managed to get a spot instance up and running? my request has been pending for 11min now…
<popey> oSoMoN: yeah, ssh'ed into it now
<popey> just figuring out vnc
<oSoMoN> popey, cool, when you do please share details of the setup
<seb128> Trevinho, it's busy time, not easy to find an hotel room?
<popey> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/3fcc4sZQ/Success%20%3A)
<popey> although this won't test GPU at all, as it's vncserver...
<Trevinho> seb128: i really hope the guy will take care of it if there's any problem. I neither want to trash time in checking
<seb128> right
<popey> oSoMoN: I don't have time to spend any more on that today. Be interested to know how you get on.
<oSoMoN> popey, my request is still pending fulfillment and I have to leave for an appointment in 15min, I'll just cancel it for now and will try again tonight, I'll let you know when I have it up and running
<oSoMoN> oh, just fulfilled!
<oSoMoN> gonna play with it for 15min then
<oSoMoN> gotta go, bbl
<willcooke> right, off to London, l8r
<jbicha> seb128: do you use hexchat?
<Laney> nighty night
<seb128> jbicha, sometime but I didn't really managed to get used to it so I keep falling back to xchat-gnome even if it's unmaintained ... why?
<jbicha> seb128: because xchat-gnome showed up on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2017-December/040087.html
<jbicha> do you think we should replace xchat-gnome with hexchat in the supported-desktop-extra seed (main) ?
<jbicha> oh, hexchat is still gtk2 (xchat-gnome is gtk3) so we might not want hexchat in main now :|
<jbrett> jbicha: xchat-gnome is a severely functionality-crippled version of xchat/hexchat. They're not equivalent at all, other than they're both IRC clients.
<mdeslaur> functionality-crippled?
<sarnold> feature parody
<jbrett> mdeslaur: yes, in the name of making it easy to use, many useful features were removed (as compared with xchat2 or hexchat)
<mdeslaur> huh, I switched from xchat to xchat-gnome to hexchat and never noticed
 * mdeslaur shrugs
<jbrett> I'm glad it works for you :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-12-13
<Nafallo> morning o/
<duflu> Hello Nafallo
<duflu> jamesh, you may enjoy this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libinput/+bug/1696929/comments/14
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1696929 in libinput (Ubuntu) "X1 Carbon gen4 and gen5 touchpads are unresponsive and laggy" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> Or you may not care
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you today?
<duflu> seb128, alright I think. Just getting up to speed and filling the sponsorship queue :)
<duflu> How goes seb128?
<seb128> not fully awake yet but good otherwise
<Nafallo> speaking of that... coffee time.
<Nafallo> salut seb128 :-)
<duflu> Back shortly
<jamesh> duflu: I've still got my touchpad disabled, so no immediate benefit for me
<jamesh> duflu: primarily due to unwanted touchpad input while using the trackpoint
<seb128> hey Nafallo
<koza> duflu, hey & why :)
<duflu> koza, hello. Because the meeting moved itself out of hours for me. And yet my timezone never moved. :)
<koza> duflu, right, which direction I should move it?
<duflu> koza, earlier 1h, or at least 30 min
<koza> duflu, and welcome back, hope vacation time was good
<duflu> Thanks, yeah
<koza> duflu, done
<duflu> koza, ta
<willcooke> morning all
<koza> willcooke, o/
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<willcooke> hi oSoMoN koza
<oSoMoN> hey willcooke
<willcooke> seb128 - fyi the meeting moved forward an hour to now
<willcooke> ditto jibel ^
<Laney> whoops
<Laney> forgot to say hi!
<willcooke> hi Laney
<oSoMoN> hey Laney
<Laney> sup homies
<Laney> can't speak this morning
<Laney> eXxXtreme carol singing last night
<jibel> willcooke, oh, like now?
<willcooke> jibel, just wrapping up
<andyrock> Laney,  seb128 so pymacaroon should be safely backported
<andyrock> nacl nope
<andyrock> I'm trying to patch pymacaroon-bakery to used the old version of nacl
<Laney> hey andyrock
<andyrock> hey Laney
<andyrock> *to use
<seb128> andyrock, hey, ok, let me know how it goes
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney oSoMoN, how is everybody today?
<seb128> willcooke, oh, sorry I didn't realize the meeting shifted :/
<oSoMoN> hey seb128, I'm good, how are you?
<duflu> koza, oh it was firmware actually: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1729389
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1729389 in linux (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth mouse and keyboard connects, works for a few seconds, then doesn't react" [High,Confirmed]
<duflu> And morning willcooke, oSoMoN, Laney, andyrock
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<seb128> oSoMoN, I'm fine, though snow has been melting and water is dropping from the ceiling in the baby room now :/ (there is a leak on the roof/balcony but they don't really have a clue where/how to fix it, so they tried a bunch of fixes and we have to wait for some time to see if that fixes it or if we get water again ... seems they still didn't get it right :-+()
<seb128> I'm moving his stuff atm, water dropped on his books and clothes :-/
<duflu> seb128, same here actually. I fixed the leaks in the bedroom before vacation and am yet to fix more apparent leaks in the kitchen
<duflu> Good thing it's summer now, so clouds are rare
<oSoMoN> ouch, that leak sounds really bad
<koza> duflu, nice
<Laney> hey seb128 & duflu
<Laney> seb128: :-(
<duflu> koza, although it sounds backwards I will happily upload your 5.47 work to git after it gets released. Seems it's not there yet, and that way I won't have to do it twice
<koza> duflu, i have it on a branch
<koza> duflu, did not wanted to merge before it is official for obvious reasons
<oSoMoN> no snow here, but it's been freezing, I got ice cubes out of the hosepipe this morning
<koza> duflu, https://code.launchpad.net/~kzapalowicz/bluez/+git/bluez/+ref/sru/xenial-auto-enable-adapters I'll MP it
<duflu> koza, there's no branch for bionic or 5.47 yet (https://git.launchpad.net/~bluetooth/bluez/refs/heads) but I'll do it if you don't feel like it (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bluetooth/BluezGit)
<koza> duflu, Im happy to leave it for you, Im afraid that i could mess sth up
<duflu> Yeah git invokes fear for many, but you're fine if you remember not to push anything to LP till it's right
<duflu> In the worst case just delete your local stuff and start again
<koza> I was more thinking about branches strategy and such since you have set it up I feel double stress not to spoil it :) Im then happy to leave it for someonw who knows what is doing
<duflu> That's OK. I need to go look at Christmas prep in a moment anyway. Back tomorrow
<koza> take care
<Laney> brb
<andyrock> Laney seb128 ok I was able to build and test pymacaroonbakery using xenial's nacl
<andyrock> I'll double check if pymacaroon is really safe to sru
<Laney> andyrock: alright, at the end of the day it's the SRU team you have to convince so probably make sure the arguments are written down in the bug report
<Laney> What you're changing / why / why it's safe / how to test
<Laney> & what could break (regression potential)
<mdeslaur> is there something I need to do to get mpris integration in gnome shell?
<mdeslaur> ah, never mind, had to install gnome-shell-extension-mediaplayer
<mdeslaur> and then gnome-tweak-tool to enable it
<willcooke> :) was just about to say "you gotta install an extension", but didnt know you had to use tweak-tool.  Good to know.
<mdeslaur> willcooke: desktop construction kit!
<willcooke> lol
<mdeslaur> "When you hate when it just works!(tm)"
<Nafallo> ehrm. tweaktool is not necessary? there's some other thing...
<mgedmin> probably depends on how you install the extension
<mgedmin> (if with apt-get, it makes sense that each user has to opt in to have it enableD)
<Nafallo> gnome-shell-extension-prefs and gnome-shell-extension-tool :-)
<mdeslaur> i clicked on the extension web page, but it downloaded a zip which I had no idea what to do with
<Nafallo> ah. I've only used apt thus far :-)
<andyrock> seb128, Laney I updated the bug making sure it's an SRU one now
<andyrock> I also updated python3-macaroon-bakery debdiff to make sure that xenial's python3-nacl is used
<andyrock> asked to pymacaroons maintainers if the changes are backward compatibles
<andyrock> they said yes but to be sure I also tested it (building snapcraft, that seems like is the only package in xenial using it)
<andyrock> do I need to do something more or just wait for the SRU team to take care of it?
<jbicha> mdeslaur: if you want the webpage to work, you have to install chrome-gnome-shell (not just for Chrome), see LP: #1695565
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1695565 in chrome-gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "[MIR] chrome-gnome-shell" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1695565
<jbicha> if you install extensions via the webpage (with chrome-gnome-shell installed) or via the GNOME Software app, the extension will be enabled automatically
<mdeslaur> jbicha: eww, no, i definitely don't want that
<jbicha> ok, then use the GNOME Software app to install extensions
<mgedmin> "the webpage" here refers to extensions.gnome.org, rather than each invidivual extension's home page
<jbicha> that MIR has been open for 6 months :(
<mdeslaur> sounds like a terrible idea, no wonder :)
<mdeslaur> but installing via the gnome software app is good to know
<jbicha> mdeslaur: yeah, but it was the first thing you tried today ;)
<mdeslaur> jbicha: no, the first thing was swearing how dumb that in 2017 a desktop doesn,t have media controls
<mdeslaur> then someone gave me the link to the web page
<jbicha> what media app are you using?
<mdeslaur> I tried spotify and rhythmbox
<jbicha> I thought rhythmbox had play & pause buttons in the clock notifications menu in the top bar
<mdeslaur> that's what I wanted, but I needed the extension for that
<mdeslaur> oh wait, the clock menu?
<mdeslaur> wow, what a dumb place to put that
<mdeslaur> yeah, rhythmbox shows it there, but not spotify
<mdeslaur> actually, I take that back
<mdeslaur> looks like spotify has it there too
<mdeslaur> ok, so the extension isn't needed at all
<jbicha> file a bug that if the media controls are going to be hidden in the clock menu, it would be nice for discoverability if there was at least an indicator icon there to point it out
<mdeslaur> sure
<mdeslaur> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=791581
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 791581 in message-tray "MPRIS controls are undiscoverable" [Normal,New]
<jbicha> thanks!
<mdeslaur> so click on the clock to see your music, click on the speaker icon to set the clock...I think I understand now. ;)
<seb128> mdeslaur, that makes you miss unity right? ;-)
 * mdeslaur cries
<mdeslaur> seb128: I want to hug mpt
<seb128> 17.10 made me realize that even if unity7 had be on low maint mode for some years it still had far better usability and feeling that what we have now :-/
<seb128> well it's usable, but doesn't feel as easy and optimized
<mpt> The indicators predated Unity, and I always thought they would outlast it as well
<mpt> Ah well
<andyrock> seb128: it must be because of Nux :D
<Trevinho> morning guys
<Trevinho> seb128: it was all underground job, lots of things didn't change apparently, but actually did :)
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, well I meant design/UI components
<seb128> like the indicators/dash/etc didn't change much in recent years
<seb128> but it still has better screen use that GNOME
<seb128> better multimonitor support
<Trevinho> seb128: anyway I think we might get things better, but I think that implies having more extensions or (better) an our big fat extension with way more things to hack and then if upstream wants we can merge... As trying to work only upstream is fine for some things, but harder if we want to get some things done asap.
<seb128> Trevinho, it's tricky, we said we were going with what upstream is doing to reducing maintainance work, if we increase the delta with extensions or such then we go back at having more code to maintain/debug and diverge from upstream
<seb128> would be easier if they realized there are things nice in unity they could copy/do as well :)
<mdeslaur> I really miss having a workspace switcher
<jbicha> one issue is that most GNOME contributors have been using GNOME for long enough to have gotten used to its quirks
<mdeslaur> yeah, that's a common problem...it's why user-testing is important
<jbicha> it didn't occur to me at first that mdeslaur might not have known about the media controls in the clock notifications menu :|
<mdeslaur> yeah, once you know the media controls are in the clock, you know
<mdeslaur> but discoverability can only be measured by someone who doesn't
<kenvandine> jibel, someone might have questions for a test related task for google code-in
<kenvandine> Convert manual tests for GNOME Software into automatic ones
<kenvandine> is the task
<kenvandine> jibel, i told him if he has questions to ping you here
<kenvandine> jibel, hope that's ok :)
<jibel> kenvandine, that's would be very nice.
<Trevinho> seb128: true... But currently I think upstream is busy anyway with other things, so not that this maintenance happens much. And for the one we did, it still takes time to get in
<jibel> heber, ^
<kenvandine> jibel, could you please join #ubuntu-google?
<kenvandine> or heber ^^
<seb128> Trevinho, right
 * kenvandine needs to go back to being on holiday :)
<Nafallo> seems moving away from the PC for music was the right thing to do ;-)
<jbicha> seb128 is the Anti-Scrooge :)
 * Nafallo asks Google to play some music for him
<Trevinho> seb128: so... well, I want to do stuff upstream, but I recognize not everything can be done at that level, so having the hands a bit more free in getting stuff shaped would help. If we do it in the right way also giving that upstream is easier (ui side at least).
<mdeslaur> why are menu mnemonics shown by default?
<mdeslaur> oh, it's just firefox
<mdeslaur> nm
<heber> jibel, kenvandine I joined #ubuntu-google
<mdeslaur> heh, I don't get the gnome top right menu at all. Click on any icon, get a big ass menu with basically the same icons in it but vertical and require you to click again on the same icon to get what you wanted.
<jbicha> mdeslaur: I think that was a compromise for better touch support, but join #gnome-design on irc.gnome.org if you want to discuss stuff like that :)
<mdeslaur> jbicha: I doubt they will enjoy having someone show up and say everything is badly designed. I'll pass. :)
<mdeslaur> (I'm not a designer)
<seb128> mdeslaur, yeah, another point where the unity indicator worked better
<seb128> it's annoying having to do another click to show the useful items
<willcooke> night all
<oSoMoN> popey, I've made some progress with an aws gpu instance, got chromium and firefox (debs) running HW accelerated following instructions at https://medium.com/@pigiuz/setting-up-a-hw-accelerated-desktop-on-aws-g2-instances-4b58718a4541
<oSoMoN> snaps won't run hw-accelerated yet though
<popey> Interesting!
<oSoMoN> vglrun uses LD_PRELOAD, which is being tripped by snap confinement
<popey> ah!
<popey> not sure this aws gpu instance nonsense is gonna ever work
<popey> unless we can get it auto-logging into unity or something
<popey> so it's running on bare metal gpu, not in a vnc style window
<oSoMoN> yeah
<oSoMoN> installing snaps in devmode doesn't help
<popey> i imagine the desktop not actually putting pixels on a screen via a gpu doesn't help
<oSoMoN> yeah
<oSoMoN> how do I rent a monitor on aws? ;)
<oSoMoN> enough for today, time for dinner
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-12-14
<jbicha> duflu: can you ask upstream if it's ok to push it to gtk3 too?
<duflu> jbicha, well I developed it against 3.x... didn't expect them to commit to 4.0 :)
<jbicha> they're mostly thinking about gtk4 these days
<jbicha> do you have GNOME commit rights yet?
<duflu> jbicha, I don't think so
<Nafallo> o/
 * Nafallo stiffles a yawn
<duflu>    \o
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<koza> o/
<Nafallo> salut seb128 :-)
<seb128> hey Nafallo koza
<Nafallo> I need moar coffee. brb
<koza> seb128, fyi: that AutoEnable SRU (bluez) got tested by the folks in Taipei and looks good. I'll create a SRU bug to have it in motion.
<seb128> koza, ok, let me know when you have something ready for upload
<koza> seb128, sure will do
<koza> seb128, meanwhile i have invited you to the SRU Trello board which is our visual for commercially driven SRUs so that you are in the loop.
<seb128> koza, I just got the email notification, thanks
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ?
<willcooke> morning all
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<oSoMoN> seb128, oui la forme, le réveil n’a pas sonné donc j’ai bien dormi :)
<oSoMoN> et toi?
<oSoMoN> problème de fuite résolu?
<Laney> hey ho de ho
<willcooke> hi Laney
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney, how is the island today?
<willcooke> hi seb128, bit chilly but clear skies
<oSoMoN> hi Laney
<seb128> oSoMoN, ça a arrété de pleuvoir donc pour le moment... ;)
<oSoMoN> c’est toujours ça de pris
<seb128> positive attitude :)
<Laney> hey willcooke seb128 oSoMoN
<Laney> can't complain
<Laney> put some more xmas lights up last night
<Laney> ho ho ho
<seb128> decorated the tree?
<Laney> partially
<Laney> probably finish that tonight
<Laney> what about you?
<seb128> we didn't start decorating yet, probably going to do some of that this w.e
<seb128> but we might not do a tree since we are going to France mid-next week for the holidays and only coming back after new year
<Laney> ohh
<Laney> yeah fair enough
<Laney> you get to benefit from everyone else's decoration and not have to do it
<Laney> win
<Laney> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-42338067
<Laney> good old a&a
<seb128> :)
<willcooke> Trevinho, thanks for chasing on those U7 proposed fixes, I've shared via social media again
<Nafallo> Laney: nice article, I especially like that BBC got Prof. Al-Khalili involved as well :-)
<Laney> Nafallo: yeah, just a friendly professor*
<Laney> *don't mention his weekly show on BBC radio ;-)
<Nafallo> :-)
 * Laney should report for Private Eye with that kind of insight
<Nafallo> I should shower and ponder what to do about ansible in 16.04 simultanously. bbiab :-)
<duflu> Belated good mornings
<duflu> And now good evening
<duflu> I fell down a rabbit hole of which software/firmware/hardware component is making my touchpad unpleasant
<tjaalton> duflu: I'll sponsor your libinput update
<duflu> tjaalton, cool thanks. I read that will also make some people on Lenovo forums happy too. They don't even know it's coming
<tjaalton> hmm, maybe I'll update to 1.9.4 too
<duflu> I didn't know that was out
<duflu> Oh it's not out. Just tagged 4h ago
<tjaalton> oh, hehe
<tjaalton> I'll add the patch to debian too
<tjaalton> then we'll sync it
<duflu> Yeah it's in libinput 1.10 so probably fine for wider distribution already
<duflu> Interestingly Peter implied he wanted to jump to 1.10 sooner than later because 1.9 has so many problems
<duflu> Not sure what the main issues were
<duflu> Oh exciting. Seems the bionic kernel supports X1 Carbon gen 6
<duflu> which officially doesn't exist yet
<Nafallo> duflu: do we know what's in it? link? :-)
<Nafallo> I'm after the next Dell XPS 13 that doesn't exist yet, so interested in comparions ;-)
<duflu> Nafallo, I know know that it has a touchpad. As does the X280 :)  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/4.13.0-17.20
<duflu> *I only know
<Nafallo> hang on. laptops have touchpads!? ;-)
<duflu> Yes, you heard it here first
<Nafallo> :-D
<duflu> Anyway. Good night
<Nafallo> nighty nighty duflu. have fun in sleep mode :-)
<Nafallo> ugh. I'm so coloured by my Google Homes already :-P
<tjaalton> bionic kernel (4.14) doesn't support the gfx though, assuming it's coffee lake :)
<tjaalton> 4.15 will
<Nafallo> ugh
<Nafallo> the rumours about the XPS is coffee lake at the moment... :-/
<tjaalton> bionic will get 4.15
<tjaalton> eventually
<Trevinho> Morning
<willcooke> hey Trevinho!
<Trevinho> willcooke: hey :-)
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you? did you find a place where to sleep yesterday?
<Trevinho> seb128: I didn't need to, the owner fixed the things apparently
<seb128> ah, nice
<seb128> where are you today?
<Trevinho> seb128: but I'm in Miami now, and last night I arrived at 12 am and the girl of the airbnb was not responding at any medium
<Trevinho> seb128: I seriously thought I had to stay outside, then she called me
<seb128> ah
<Trevinho> seb128: then almost half hour later she called me back... So all set.
<Trevinho> It's cold here though... 17° :-$
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, yesterday the guy of the indicator extension asked for a new maintainer, so I took over it...
<seb128> congrats :)
<Trevinho> I was also alredy doing some refactoring
<seb128> does it mean you are going to start looking at those bugs? :p
<Trevinho> And there's some fixes to do in Qt, which for now I've workarounded
<Trevinho> It works for most, but there are some things wrong for Dropbox for example....
<Trevinho> Do we have any contacts with them?
<seb128> dropbox? or qt?
<Trevinho> seb128: Dropbox, Qt isn't a problem since I can fix myself
<seb128> dunno but maybe popey can help you?
<Trevinho> seb128: but, Dropbox is using an own version
<seb128> or willcooke
<popey> hm?
<seb128> popey, do we have any contact at dropbox?
<popey> Not that I know of, sorry.
<popey> Let me ask around
<popey> An engineering contact?
<seb128> yes, somebody we could talk to about their appindicator code
<popey> Heh
<popey> I filed a bug against dropbox appindicator, their support people asked me for a lot of data, then passed the buck to you guys :)
<popey> So good luck :)
<seb128> haha
<mgedmin> isn't dropbox going to support some kind of generic gnome API for desktop integration?
<seb128> we should get those guys and Trevinho to talk then
<seb128> mgedmin, I don't think there is a such API
<popey> Ok. I can reply to my support request and ask for someone there to talk to Trevinho
<seb128> popey, that would be nice, thanks
<popey> np
<Trevinho> Thanks
<mgedmin> libcloudproviderapi
<Trevinho> So... The thing is when in unity they uses libappindicator
<popey> Trevinho: is there a specific issue you're seeing? Because my support request is about notifications when clicked opening multiple targets
<popey> (e.g. file changes can result in multiple nautilus windows)
 * mgedmin is probably vaguely misremembering something from https://blogs.gnome.org/aday/2017/08/31/status-icons-and-gnome/
<popey> This might be because they're doing it wrong in GNOME - as they did it in Unity?
<Trevinho> And that works fine... Otherwise they use Qt, and that has problems. As the menu isn't generated until you don't activate it, so double click, which is actually a thing I want to disable
<popey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnaEqDJX5rc is the video I sent their support people which shows the issue.
<Trevinho> As that activation would open the legacy menu
<Trevinho> First...
<Trevinho> popey: is your indicator acting well at startup?
<popey> I rarely click it, it disappears sometimes though
<seb128> mgedmin, that blog said they would introduce a new api, which means the api doesn't exist yet and isn't going to be available on current debian stable/ubuntu lts/rhel7 etc so might not be what an isv want to use before some years
<popey> Trevinho: I'm told we do have a contact, I'll get it for you
<seb128> mgedmin, also I don't think I saw any statement from dropbox they were going to use that non-existing-yet api
<Trevinho> popey: cool, thanks
 * Laney can start gnome from systemd now
<Laney> reasonably hack free
<Laney> should push some wip branches tomorrow
<Laney> last day!
<Laney> goodnight homies
<jbicha> 👍
<willcooke> night gang
<oSoMoN> nighty night
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, hi
<kenvandine> hey robert
<kenvandine> did you see we have sections in the store now?
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, yeah. At least we have the games section - that's the easy one to map!
<kenvandine> i'm not sure how those sections are defined
<robert_ancell> The comments I've seen on them previously is they're basically tags - so anyone can define a section by tagging their snaps
<kenvandine> gnome-mahjong is listed under games
<kenvandine> but i'm not sure how...
<kenvandine> i didn't add any tags
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, it doesn't show on the web interface as having any?
<kenvandine> maybe the store folks worked some magjic
<robert_ancell> might just be in the database
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> keywords are blank
<robert_ancell> It's not keywords, they're something else
<robert_ancell> I'm not seeing anything on the web interface either
<robert_ancell> oh, SPDX licenses are there now
<kenvandine> ok, can you try to figure out how the sections are defined?
<kenvandine> and we need a plan to get those populated
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, I'll work on getting the games section to show up, as that one will be a good first step
<kenvandine> and of course map them
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, the discussion is ongoing in the forum
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> how's the guest session work coming?
<robert_ancell> very slowly. GDM and shell are a pita to work with..
<robert_ancell> And I'm getting pulled between G-S work and guest session.
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, guest session is priority
<kenvandine> but of course we need both :)
<robert_ancell> well, that doesn't really work out well.
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, yeah
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-12-15
<jbicha> tkamppeter: avahi ftbfs is known, see LP: #1735960
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1735960 in avahi (Ubuntu) "Merge avahi 0.7 with Debian" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735960
<tkamppeter> jbicha, I have talked with kenvandine about that. He will try to find out what is on. My patch cannot be the cause for that.
<tkamppeter> jbicha, perhaps 0.7 fixes that.
<jbicha> no, it's still broken in Debian
<jbicha> a debhelper change triggered it, but I guess the Debian maintainer will adapt avahi for it eventually
<ulysses_> Hallo
<ulysses_> Wie gehts?
<ulysses_> Anyone out there?
<sil2100> It's a bit early
<ulysses_> For some parts maybe
<sil2100> People tend to start appearing in like 30 minutes
<ulysses_> Really? You really know your stuff on here
<ulysses_> So how are things in the Ubuntu world? I haven't been in deep with the community for a little over a year now
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<seb128> salut oSoMoN
<seb128> happy friday! how are you today?
<oSoMoN> salut seb128 ! caught a cold, so I blow my nose every 2 minutes, but otherwise good
<seb128> :-/
<oSoMoN> how about you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks, started being a bit sick as well though
<willcooke> ahoy
<seb128> hey willcooke, happy friday post holidays! how are you?
<Laney> ey up
<seb128> hey Laney! happy friday! how are you? ready for holidays or still having a stack of things to tide up before closing the office door?
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> happy friday to you too ;-)
 * Laney is gooooodddddd, looking forward to the break
<Laney> what about you? and when are you off?
<Laney> i'll see if I can get some wip gnome/systemd branches pushed today so that people can have a look over the holidays if they want to
<Laney> probably get to fight with autotools for that /o\
<willcooke> Iiinteresting.... add a second user, logout, login as that user with the Ubuntu session selected, get the GNOME session.  Reboot = fixed!  I have a feeling that's known already.  Will follow up with didrocks after hols.
<Nafallo> salut o/
<willcooke> morning Nafallo
<Nafallo> willcooke: let me have some more coffee and we can call it a morning ;-)
<Nafallo> brb
<Nafallo> right, morning :-)
<seb128> Laney, I'm still working 3 days next week, shifted my remaining days after the closed week
<seb128> hey Nafallo
<seb128> willcooke, is that in a vm or real machine? new install or having SRUs updates installed?
<willcooke> seb128, real machine
<willcooke> checking update status
<seb128> willcooke, when you say GNOME you mean vanilla upstream, the one with their theme no dock etc?
<willcooke> running proposed artful
<willcooke> seb128, ya
<seb128> weird
<willcooke> seb128, dont worry, I will do some more testing and test with B in a VM anon
<seb128> k
<seb128> willcooke, oh, and did you install the gnome session in that boot or did you restart since?
<willcooke> seb128, installed it previously, many reboots ago, created the new account recently
<duflu> Ahoy, morning Europe
 * duflu juggles GTK patches and cooking
<seb128> hey duflu
<duflu> Hi seb128
<duflu> And probably bye in a sec
<seb128> you should call in a week
<seb128> right, I was going to say, time to stop work for you :)
<seb128> those gtk changes can probably wait monday?
<duflu> Yeah, they're done. Waiting on upstream for an indefinite time now
<duflu> Bye
<seb128> btye
<seb128> willcooke, I can confirm that bug btw
<seb128> just tried in a vcm
<seb128> vm
<seb128> but it's not only for 1 login here, I logged out and in and still get GNOME when Ubuntu is selected on the login screen
<willcooke> seb128, ah, kk.  I'll log a bug.  Against gnome-shell or gdm or ... ?
<seb128> gdm3 please
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1738389
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1738389 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Adding a second user and logging in to the Ubuntu session gives the GNOME session" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> thx
<Laney> silly session chooser
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, jbicha, seb128: Did you find out what happened with avahi?
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey, did you see my comment on the bug?
<tkamppeter> seb128, have seen it now and is marked as fixed. So perhaps one of the core devs could merge avahi from Debian. AFAIR they have also already updated to 0.7.0 (and my patch applies to 0.7.0, too).
<seb128> tkamppeter, bug #1735960
<ubot5`> bug 1735960 in avahi (Ubuntu) "Merge avahi 0.7 with Debian" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735960
<tkamppeter> OK. Thanks.
<tkamppeter> Marked as "High" because this would fix our FTBFS.
<seb128> koza, hey, is the bluez 5.47 update somewhat on your todo?
<seb128> tkamppeter, would it? the bug is marked as blocked by the ftbfs which is not fixed in debian either yet
<tkamppeter> seb128, debian bug 878911 is marked with "Fixed in version debhelper/10.10". Or did it turn out to not have worked out?
<ubot5`> Debian bug 878911 in debhelper "avahi FTBFS with debhelper 10.9.2" [Serious,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/878911
<seb128> tkamppeter, avahi still needs fixing if I understand the current common on that bug correctly
<seb128> common->comment
<jbicha> tkamppeter: avahi still ftbfs in Debian
<seb128> hey jbicha
<jbicha> happy Friday
<seb128> happy friday! how are you today?
<jbicha> good, I'm converting Debian pkg-gnome from svn to git, but you can see that from how noisy #debian-gnome is :)
<seb128> yeah, I guessed that but I didn't look much at the content of the commits
<seb128> good luck with that, seems lot of work, would have been easier to let people deal with conversions as they touch the packages
<Laney> nice
<Laney> just got a notification that my mouse is running low on power
<Laney> didn't get those for my old wireless mouse/kb, it just died
<Laney> good when things work
<seb128> yeah :)
<Laney> also I got that over 2 years ago
<Laney> and havne't changed the batteries since then
<Laney> WTF
<seb128> impressive
<seb128> my mouse doesn't send the battery info I guess
<Laney> you can see it in the power panel if it's there
<jbicha> seb128: I don't think delaying more would have been easier, one step in the conversion process takes like 3.5 hours (because it's a giant svndump that needs to be sorted)
<seb128> yeah, it's not, upwer doesn't list it either
<jbicha> we could have stored that intermediate output somewhere
<Laney> :(
<seb128> it's an old logitech one
<seb128> like 5-6 years old
<Laney> yeah this is a newer logitech
<Laney> with one of those unifying receiver things that works with fwupd too
<jbicha> but then everyone would have to know how to do the conversion which in the long run costs more time
<koza> seb128, you mean bump bluez version for ubuntu? yes, but i wait for 5.48 now. i expect it to be out soon. i hold on 5.47 cause i have read reports of broken keyboards with this release
<seb128> jbicha, or not, if people are involved they might understand what is happening and how to use the new thing, if you just force it down their way they might get confused
<seb128> koza, ok, good to know, thanks
<jbicha> seb128: you might be the only one who is said to see svn go ;)
<seb128> jbicha, I'm not attached to svn, doesn't mean I like going to git though
<seb128> debian/ in bzr ftw :p
<jbicha> I expect we'll discuss migrating Ubuntu's GNOME packaging from bzr to git, after the holidays
<koza> seb128, it will be updateeed before March the 1st which is feature freeze
<jbicha> seb128: bzr isn't used much in Debian now. Neat stats at https://qa.debian.org/cgi-bin/vcswatch
<seb128> jbicha, I don't think it was ever used a lot in Debian
<seb128> jbicha, you should take my troll comment less literally btw :p
<seb128> jbicha, I'm not advocating to use svn or bzr, I just don't want of a system too complex to use and the git ui and interactions still suck which is a shame
<jbicha> bzr is/was pretty nice for Debian packaging
<seb128> yes
<seb128> git-ubuntu might be nice as well
<seb128> we are going to look at how that compare to what is done in pkg-gnome
<jbicha> I don't think git-ubuntu is as useful if you already have git, but I've never used git-ubuntu
<seb128> well, it's supposed to be the new consistant way to deal with Ubuntu sources
<jbicha> we still had ubuntu-desktop bzr in the UDD days
<seb128> you like to argue on everything said don't you? ;)
<jbicha> I'm just trolling back ;)
<seb128> well, I'm not trolling at this point
<seb128> I think git-ubuntu is a valid candidate for a new unified way to deal with the ubuntu archive
<jbicha> once we have a git patch, we can apply that anywhere
<seb128> yeah, a git patch can even be droped in the debian/ only in bzr vcs-es
<seb128> anyway let's see the pro and con from the different solutions
<seb128> the reason we pushed back on udd that the time was to avoid to have to check out the full source/history of the vcs to do a simple package tweak
<seb128> seems like those git imports have the same flaw
<jbicha> I think the point of git-ubuntu is that it's supposed to work for any package because Ubuntu doesn't control the vcs for most of the archive
<seb128> right
<seb128> and provide a nice human friendly UI
<seb128> unlike git :p
<Laney> it'd be a shame if we weren't to share with the Debian git I think
<seb128> it'd be a shame if we weren't to share with Ubuntu git I think
<seb128> :)
<jbicha> I've been unimpressed with dgit so far which seemed to have similar goals as ubuntu-git (but dgit seems fairly unpopular in Debian)
<Laney> :/
<seb128> but let's see the pro&con of each solution
<Laney> Ubuntu git isn't our upstream
<seb128> I expect we are going to end up on "depends of who is working on the package"
<Laney> but ok, too much trolling going on here
<seb128> as it is today
<Laney> "on many sides"
<jbicha> lol
<seb128> like gnome-software is maintained in GNOME git
<seb128> but it doesn't make to have a full import with the complexity for e.g gnome-calculator
<jbicha> so… pkg-mate does debian/ only git branches
<seb128> Laney, trolling aside I think we need to have a look to the different solution and their pro&con, there are for sure advantages to have shared history with upstream&debian & powertool availability for projects which are under active work or have non trivial changes
<seb128> so it makes sense we end up using some of those for e.g gnome-software
<seb128> then for "easy packages" it might be less of an obvious choice
<seb128> but let's see post holidays when things have settled down a bit
<jbicha> seb128: did you see https://code.launchpad.net/~khurshid-alam/unity-control-center/screen-sharing/+merge/335211 ?
<seb128> jbicha, yes, it's quite some code to review though and I've other things to work on that reviewing complex changes to a desktop which is not our default one
<seb128> said differently I'm too busy/don't care enough about u-c-c at this point to review that changeset
<casey> Hi, I have a question about troubleshooting a bug. Sometimes my laptop incorrectly goes to sleep when I close its laptop lid with an external monitor attached, even while plugged into the wall. What component(s) might control this behavior? systemd?
<casey> (I'm running Ubuntu 17.10 but this problem is not specific to Ubuntu -- I can reproduce it with the latest Fedora as well)
<mgedmin> gnome-settings-daemon?
<seb128> casey, gnome-shell
<seb128> mgedmin, that code got moved away from g-s-d in 3.26
<casey> seb128:thanks -- maybe I should first check if this behavior persists with KDE as well
<seb128> casey, if KDE has the same issue it wouldn't be less of a GNOME bug...
<jibel> casey, sounds like bug 1716160
<ubot5`> bug 1716160 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Artful) "System goes to sleep with external monitor and lid closed after login" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1716160
<jibel> but it's marked as fixed in 17.10
<jbicha> seb128: the idea for the u-c-c merge is that it's blocking our syncing/merging vino from Debian, but that can wait until January
<casey> the problem reliably occurs if I attach the external monitor while the laptop is asleep. After resuming from suspend, the laptop will still go to sleep when I close its lid.
<seb128> jbicha, well feel free to approve the change in u-c-c, worth case they have bugs and need to fix them
<casey> My workaround currently is to fiddle with the display settings after connecting the external monitor
<jbicha> ok, that makes since since u-c-c is their responsibility now
<seb128> casey, check the output of "systemd-inhibit --list" when having the issue
<casey> after e.g. changing the display configuration to "Single display" and then back to "mirror", the issue is temporarily resolved
<casey> seb128:thanks i'll try that
<seb128> casey, gnome bug #788915 got patch commited on nov 30th so they are probably not in Ubuntu yet
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 788915 in general "External monitor shuts off when laptop lid closes under wayland." [Major,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=788915
<seb128> casey, so it might be fixed upstream/waiting for the next point release
<k_alam> jbicha: I opened a merge request to recommend gtk3-nocsd for unity-session. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1738338
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1738338 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "Have unity-session recommend gtk3-nocsd" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<k_alam> jbicha: Can you review that?
<casey> seb128: after disconnecting the external monitor, suspending the laptop, and reconnecting the monitor, the problem appears again. However, the output of systemd-inhibit --list has not changed; in particular, handle-lid-switch is present
<seb128> casey, you should have an sleep inhibitor for external monitor
<seb128> casey, does it get added if you use the settings?
<casey> seb128: just jiggled the settings to fix the problem, but there appears to be no change to the list
<seb128> ok, weird
<seb128> casey, in any case it might be fixed upstream with the recent commits mentioned in that bug, so worth waiting for the next version or building it yourself to test maybe to see if that resolves it
<casey> seb128: thanks, I will look into that bug further
<k_alam> seb128: I have opened new merge request for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/1271358 . It basically merged Robert Ancell's branch with trunk. Please review. Thanks.
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1271358 in vino (Ubuntu) "Update to 3.18 (remove controls needed for Unity and other desktops)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<jbicha> k_alam: yes, we just discussed the unity-control-center merge proposal, I'll probably take a look later
<jbicha> k_alam: please redo your unity-session merge against lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-session/ubuntu
<jbicha> k_alam: also, I'd like to eventually see unity-session move out of the gnome-session package but that doesn't need to be done now
<k_alam> jbicha: redo?
<jbicha> propose your merge with Target Branch: Other: ~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-session/ubuntu
<k_alam> jbicha: Ah.Right. Thanks.
<jbicha> in January, we might be switching to git for GNOME packaging but for now, the ubuntu-desktop bzr branches are the right place
<jbicha> k_alam: do you really want Technologist in your changelog signature? :)
<k_alam> jbicha: No. Not really, it was there in gpg signature I uploaded to launchpad since the beginning. :)
<jbicha> ok, I'll remove it and upload :)
<k_alam> jbicha: Thanks.
<jbicha> in your ~/.profile, try adding a line  export DEBFULLNAME="Khurshid Alam"
<k_alam> I am uploading a new one.
<jbicha> k_alam: make it a 4096 bit key if you do
<k_alam> jbicha: Ok. 4096 bit it is. :)
<jbicha> and if you ever meet other Debian or Ubuntu developers, ask them to sign your key. When you apply to become a Debian Developer, your gpg key needs at least 2 signatures from Debian Developers
<Laney> blerg
<seb128> have a good w.e desktopers and good holidays for those start those tonight!
<Laney> bye seb128!
<Laney> happy holidays!
<Laney> my turn to go now too
<Laney> see you later!
<willcooke> night all, happy primary gifting period and happy 2018
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-12-16
<dupondje> Correct that Nvidia driver (the closed source one) doesn't support Wayland atm?
<dobey> dupondje: correct
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-12-17
<dupondje> dobey: ok thanks! Its really sad to see that nvidia didnt improve in the last years :( still crap on linux
<dobey> dupondje: i've always had problems with nvidia, and not just on linux, so i stopped trying to use their stuff years ago.
<dupondje> dobey: hehe. just to bad  99% of the laptops contain their vga :(
<dobey> dupondje: ultrabooks don't ;) my next laptop will be a ryzen "ultraportable" though. going full amd again, now that they're "back"
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-12-10
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<Laney> yo
<willcooke> hi hi
<willcooke> how do Laney
<duflu> 'lo Laney and willcooke
<willcooke> pip pip duflu
<Laney> hey willcooke & duflu
<Laney> what's the news?
<willcooke> Still no snow, despite the newspapers telling me I should brace for an icey blast.
<duflu> Laney, it's Monday, sunny, and Nvidia issues are more complex than I imagined
<willcooke> heh
<Laney> ah yes
<didrocks> morning Laney, willcooke
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<willcooke> Morning didrocks oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<oSoMoN> morning willcooke
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> morning duflu
<oSoMoN> s/morning/afternoon/
<duflu> Can anyone please accept for bionic: bug 1805444 ?
<ubot5> bug 1805444 in mutter (Ubuntu) "[nvidia] Fail to launch gnome-shell (Wayland) on Ubuntu with EGLDevice backend" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1805444
<duflu> Also, good morning tjaalton. Did you have a bug (or any URL) relating to the conflict between the new nvidia-410 and libnvidia-egl-wayland-dev?
<duflu> I recall seeing you mention it last week
<willcooke> duflu, should #1805444 go via the rls-bb-incoming process, or is that not needed here?
<willcooke> I think I have the powers to accept it, but before I click just wanted to double check we're not short-cutting the proper way of doing things
<willcooke> I think not, but want to be sure
<tjaalton> duflu: hi, on debian yes, not lp
<duflu> Ta
<Laney> willcooke: I'd only accept nominations if the bug has gone through the process, or if there is a fix actually being uploaded (in that case it is required as a part of the SRU process).
<Laney> Nothing about preparing a fix requires an accepted nomination
<Laney> morning didrocks oSoMoN :>
<oSoMoN> good morning Laney
<duflu> It's only a matter of preemtively avoiding complaints. At the moment all tasks are Fix Released while the bug is still active. That said, even accepting the nomination has the problem of such bugs still never showing up in the default search
<duflu> *preemptively
<duflu> Not that that really stops people too much. Seems a lot of people use Google (or something), because they often land on closed bugs and try to join the discussion after a bug is closed
<willcooke> duflu, Is there still a lot of work to do in order to back port the fixes to B?
<duflu> willcooke, no there is nothing blocking it now. We only have other issues to investigate as to why it doesn't really work properly even when built
<duflu> I'm trying to figure out how to say that without confusing people
<willcooke> kk, but that's a different issue, based on what you said in the bug
<willcooke> ?
<duflu> willcooke, a *collection* of different issues
<willcooke> heh
<willcooke> oki, I will add the tag for that bug, then we can review it tomorrow and get it assigned
<duflu> willcooke, simplified a bit but I think I've now explained it in bug 1805444
<ubot5> bug 1805444 in mutter (Ubuntu) "[nvidia] Fail to launch gnome-shell (Wayland) on Ubuntu with EGLDevice backend" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1805444
<willcooke> nice one, thanks duflu
<willcooke> It is complicated isn't it?!
<duflu> willcooke, that's not quite everything either. Looks like maybe X apps (Xwayland) will still refuse to use the Nvidia driver
<duflu> But I'm hoping that's one of the other bugs in disguise. Wait and see
<willcooke> heh
<Laney> duflu: can you also explain it in a way that will help to assess whether it should be release nominated please? i.e. what the visible problem / result of any fix will be (on the bug ideally)
<Laney> don't know about others but I wouldn't know from reading that bug how to judge rls-ness
<andyrock> morning all!
<oSoMoN> good morning andyrock
<duflu> Hi andyrock
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<willcooke> hey seb128
<willcooke> hey andyrock
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> bah, internet is down so I'm connecting to a shared connection from around but signal is weak and it's laggy/slow, one of those days :/
<amurray> hey desktop team - just a quick question - how do you normally test freerdp[2] - I am doing a security update for it and so if anyone has any advice on how I should test it to make sure I don't break anything I'd be keen to know :)
<Laney> hey seb128, :(
<Laney> how's it going?
<Laney> amurray: not ignoring you, I just don't know, sorry
<Laney> (was it for the remote desktop thing we had in lightdm?)
<seb128> amurray, same as Laney, I don't know much about rdp testing, maybe willcooke can help you though?
<willcooke> amurray, pondering, one sec
<amurray> Laney: I don't have any specific functionality in mind - I'm just keen to try and make sure I don't inadvertently break it so I was hoping to try and replicate whatever standard testing is done before I publish it
<amurray> seb128 willcooke: cheers
<seb128> Laney, hey. Going ok, internet line is down and the baby got a stomach bug which made for a fun sunday/night :/ I'm staying with him this morning (he's sleeping now) and then going out to work in the afternoon
<seb128> using a crappy shared internet meanwhile :p
<willcooke> amurray, this is the server side right?
<amurray> willcooke: yeah
<willcooke> just confirming what the backend is for gnome-shell's "share my desktop"
<willcooke> not freerdp
<willcooke> and the Microsoft work uses xrdp
<willcooke> sooo, I think a simple smoke test is about all we can do.
<willcooke> amurray, I can set up some machines here and test it for you if you like
<amurray> willcooke: sure :) but I am happy to try and do something myself if you don't have time - anyway, I'll upload to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ubuntu/ppa and if you get a chance to test that'd be great :)
<willcooke> We should test basic functionality at a range of encoding/speed options and probably audio support
<willcooke> amurray, is there a bug associated with the update too?
<amurray> willcooke: no, just 6 CVEs https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/freerdp2.html
<willcooke> just six?!?! ;)
<amurray> willcooke: yes just 6 :) - thanks again for any help you can give - I'm off to bed so will check scrollback in the morning - cheers
<willcooke> night amurray
<Laney> willcooke: it's only in main for xenial
<Laney> remmina-plugin-rdp
<Laney> guess it was just as a client
<willcooke> yeah, looking a bit more at this, I think it is only the client side
<Laney> wait
<Laney> it's freerdp2 now
<Laney> 🙄
<Laney> still, just remmina stuff
<willcooke> so I'm thinking that I enable the security ppa, make sure it updates everything, and if remmina still works, then everything should be good
<willcooke> damn it xrdp
<willcooke> ah ha
<willcooke> and with that, it works
<willcooke> success!
<willcooke> amurray, I'll follow up by email too, but FYI:  Got an rdp server running on one machine (which is a PITA, but a story for another day) and tested it from a vanilla B machine via reminna which is an remote desktop client which uses freerdp2 libs for rdp.  That worked as expected.  I upgraded to the new freerdp libs from your ppa and reseted.  It still worked.  So as far as I can tell, your fixes didnt break anything.
<jbicha> kenvandine: good morning. I heard you got some snow.
<kenvandine> jbicha: lots!
<kenvandine> about 8 inches yesterday
<kenvandine> and it's dumping now
<willcooke> I want snow
<kenvandine> expecting about 4 inches
<willcooke> The kids are gonna love it
<willcooke> and I include you in that kenvandine :)
<oSoMoN> :)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> of course :)
<jbicha> kenvandine: you had so much snow they're having trouble counting it: https://forecast.weather.gov/product.php?site=RAH&product=PNS&issuedby=RAH
<kenvandine> lol
<Laney> looks like ipv6 went down for me
<didrocks> you feel restrained in ipv4 now? ;)
<Laney> it's all steam punk
<willcooke> night all, podcasting tonight
<sergiusens> kenvandine: sorry for the delays, but I cannot find meson listed here https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/Tcp5eCPH/
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-12-11
<sergiusens> kenvandine I cannot seem to reproduce https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/hfPaG2Gv/
<kenvandine> sergiusens: could it have anything to do with my own override of the meson plugin?
<kenvandine> i had one that i've since removed
<sergiusens> maybe, if you apt install build-depends for a package, you might end up with meson
<kenvandine> i don't do that
<kenvandine> but i had x-meson.py
<kenvandine> that just added some env stuff
<kenvandine> but i don't need it anymore
<kenvandine> sergiusens: i'll try to reproduce it with that tomorrow
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hello didrocks. Come here often?
<didrocks> duflu: hey! Once in a while ;)
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, ça va ?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, ça va!
<oSoMoN> et toi?
<duflu> o/  oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> good afternoon duflu
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ça va bien :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> salut seb128, ça va ?
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, ça va ! et toi ?
<oSoMoN> ça va
<duflu> Hi seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, not great but OK. You?
<seb128> I'm fine, a bit tired and a bit of cold, the usual nowadays...
<duflu> Welcome to December
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> duflu, https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/pulseaudio/commit/?id=475acc95 looks wrong to me
<seb128> the lintian warning is buggy in this case and fine to ignore imho
<duflu> seb128, I thought archive builds failed on such errors?
<seb128> no
<seb128> lintian is just informative
<duflu> Oh well, different packages, different errors
<seb128> no need to bother redoing things now
<seb128> but for the next merge
<duflu> seb128, well those entries weren't really there before. I only added them at your suggestion
<seb128> right, I still think it's better to have them
<seb128> like I would include them in the .changes before uploads so update-manager/the mailing list would describe the debian changes we merged
<seb128> duflu, 2ubuntu0 also is a weird revision, we usually start at 1
<seb128> e.g 2ubuntu1
<seb128> but that's fine for this time, again no need to redo work
<duflu> seb128, oh, I checked and there was precedent for 0
<seb128> weird, could have been for a SRU?
<Laney> yo
<duflu> Laney: <nod>
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> how are you?
<oSoMoN> yo Laney
<andyrock> good morning!
<duflu> Morning andyrock
<seb128> hey andyrock! how are you?
<andyrock> seb128: getting ready to go to the office
<Laney> hey duflu seb128 oSoMoN andyrock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<seb128> nice
<seb128> Laney, that sounds like a good tuesday's start, full of energy :)
 * andyrock forgot to charge phone during the night and he's waiting for it
<Laney> I'm alright, had a nice climbing session last night
<Laney> and now TEA
<Laney> you?
<Laney> can't believe you still have that cold
<seb128> yeah, it was fine a few day and I think I got another virus :/
<seb128> it start going better again
<didrocks> hey andyrock & Laney
<Laney> moin didrocks
<Laney> how's the france?
<didrocks> cold, but blue sky ;)
<didrocks> so overall very nice :p
<willcooke> Hi all
<willcooke> Train is late.  Stood in the freezing cold for 20 mins :(
<willcooke> Good news is that the wifi connected on the train first try.
<willcooke> cc oSoMoN ^ so far so good
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> I hope you are not next on the "get an annoying cold" list
<willcooke> That was last week :)
<Laney> they told me the flu shot takes 2-3 weeks to become effective
<Laney> still time to be struck down 😈
<willcooke> So my superpowers should be coming through any minute
<seb128> is the flu 'out' yet? like do they know if they targetted the right virus variant this year?
<seb128> since that's mostly guess work and not always spot on
<willcooke> The flu shots are out, so I guess they must have done the guess work already
<seb128> right, it doesn't mean they guessed right
<willcooke> heh
<willcooke> very true
<Laney> :-O
<Laney> is there some kind of stats showing how well it worked each year?
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<duflu> BTW, this is nuts -> bug 1805444
<ubot5> bug 1805444 in mutter (Ubuntu) "[nvidia] Fail to launch gnome-shell (Wayland) on Ubuntu with EGLDevice backend" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1805444
<didrocks> not even sure they are looking for stats ;)
<seb128> Laney, random google hit, http://time.com/5138100/how-effective-is-the-2018-flu-shot/
<seb128> "Early findings from Canada indicate a 17 percent effectiveness"
<didrocks>  /o\
<seb128> well it's a bit misleading to copy that only, they said it reduces from 40 to 60% the risk to get the flu
<willcooke> duflu, blimey, that is a tangled web indeed
<duflu> At least it now explains everything I see
<seb128> maybe I should reconsider my position and decide it's useful thing to do
<willcooke> All the school kids get one up the nose now
<willcooke> oh, not all of them years 0 -> 5
<willcooke> and kids with asthma
<willcooke> This is quite good: https://publichealthmatters.blog.gov.uk/2018/09/13/flu-vaccination-what-you-need-to-know-about-this-years-programme/
<Laney> don't think I've ever had the proper flu
<Laney> someone told me the difference between a bad cold and the flu is, if you look out of your window and see £20 on the floor
<Laney> whether you can be arsed to go and pick it up
<willcooke> I had it once, I think.  It was mad.  Big fever, crazy dreams, couldnt get out of bed
<seb128> haha
<Laney> on that basis I'd rather not get it /o\
<seb128> what I had in January for going to CapeTown looked like it to me, first time I felt that down
<seb128> right :)
<Laney> :<
 * Laney hugs past seb128 
 * seb128 hugs Laney back
<willcooke> duflu, so Disco will be fixed fixed soon?  And then Bionic later, but we need to do MIRs etc?
<seb128> that was not a nice trip
<willcooke> :(
<duflu> willcooke, I think that means disco and cosmic don't need any fixes, so long as they stay on 3.30. If we move to 3.32 then new fixes are required
<willcooke> If you'd have been going to America they might have picked you up on those IR cameras and not let you in
<willcooke> duflu, do we need to MIR the nvidia bits?
<duflu> willcooke, yes but it's not in universe yet, AND there's a file conflict with the nvidia drivers that Timo/someone has to work out yet
<duflu> Also, I am tempted to hack up a patch that eliminates the need for the new build dep (as it was and working in previous versions)
<willcooke> duflu, got it.  Is getting it in to universe on us or someone else?
<duflu> willcooke, it's already queued https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/disco/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=
<willcooke> oh, cool!
<tjaalton> duflu: the files are dropped from nvidia driver, and egl-wayland on the queue should properly replace the old driver
 * willcooke is going underground
<willcooke> bbiab
<duflu> tjaalton, thanks. That gets us closer to a clean solution that doesn't require upstream changes
<duflu> which I didn't even know was an option till today
<willcooke> back
<willcooke> London is looking nice today
<amurray> willcooke: thanks again for your help with freerdp2 yesterday :)
<willcooke> hey amurray, no worries, happy to help.
<willcooke> In related news, getting xrdp working is a mess
<willcooke> server side that is
<amurray> willcooke: I tested it against my wife's Windows 7 machine which was thankfully pretty painless - sorry you had to do the hard yards
<amurray> willcooke: if you have any notes re: xrdp I'd be keen to try and replicate it
<willcooke> amurray, darn it - I should have tried against the windows machine.  Didnt think of that :)
<willcooke> I found some instructions online to work around the problems, but I think we need to look at it in a bit more depth. That said vino is the choice of tech for remote desktop, and that works well
<willcooke> so... not a priority
<willcooke> If Reminna can control Windows, that's good
<andyrock> seb128: I'm taking a look at the gnome-control-center issue
<seb128> andyrock, which one?
<seb128> the report without retracing?
<andyrock> seb128:  the increase in error rates
<andyrock> it's something about cc_panel_get_permission
<andyrock> let me see if it's something obvious that can be fixed in little time
<seb128> andyrock, well, Brian replied that the increase decreased and it's fine
<seb128> but yeah, if we have a new bug it would be nice to fix it
<andyrock> seb128: also https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-software/merge_requests/50#note_383341 has some screenshot of the new dialog for gnome-software
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 50 in gnome-software "auth: Use gnome-online-accounts to handle the authentication" [Opened]
<seb128> andyrock, looks nice :)
<seb128> good work!
<seb128> ok, already that time of the day!
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team Meeting - 2018-12-11
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Dec 11 14:30:44 2018 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Meeting - 2018-12-11 | Current topic:
<didrocks> hey
<seb128> 	Roll call: andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), kenvandine, laney, oSoMoN (out), tkamppeter,  robert_ancell (out)
<Laney> hi
<jbicha> howdy 🤠
<seb128> The weekly updates are on https://community.ubuntu.com/t/monday-10th-december/9005
<seb128> let's do bugs reviews
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> no item for us there
<kenvandine> o/
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> some accepted/not fix commited/without owner
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gjs/+bug/1803271
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1803271 in gjs (Ubuntu Bionic) "[regression] Much higher CPU during some gnome-shell operations" [Medium,Triaged]
<seb128> looks like the fix is the incoming 1.52.5
<seb128> does anyone want to own that SRU?
<seb128> if not I'm going to assign Marco, seems he has been working upstream on preparing the release
<Laney> yes, the original assignee?
<seb128> I guess let's do that
<seb128> Daniel?
<Laney> looks like that's who it was initially
<seb128> k, let me assign to him
<seb128> he can do trade with marco if he wants
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-desktop3/+bug/1807127
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1807127 in gnome-desktop3 (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Fixing bug #1795668 breaks thumbnail creation on 32-bit Ubuntu" [Critical,Triaged]
<seb128> Laney, do you own that one?
<Laney> dunno, if you read my status I asked Jeremy if he would take care of uploading
<jbicha> seb128: yes, I am working on the gnome-desktop one
<seb128> ah, right
<seb128> jbicha, please take the bugs assignment then
<seb128> thx
<seb128> (sorry, I did read that bit but forgot the detail)
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1807719
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1807719 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Some emoji in emoji chooser are black & white" [Low,In progress]
<jbicha> I need to work with Security for the uploads
<seb128> jbicha, I guess that's for you as well?
<jbicha> yes
<seb128> also please don't nominate bugs without assignement
<seb128> either rls tag or nominate/assign to yourself directly if that's what you plan to do
<jbicha> sure, I meant to self-nominate for the gtk3 one
<seb128> k
<seb128> thx
<seb128> ah, also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1781597
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1781597 in network-manager (Ubuntu Bionic) "[SRU] WoWLAN settings are not supported" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<seb128> I take that one, I uploaded to disco/cosmic, bionic SRU is ongoing work
<seb128> kenvandine, you said previous week you would take https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-desktop-portal-gtk/+bug/1750069 but didn't? :(
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1750069 in xdg-desktop-portal-gtk (Ubuntu Bionic) "[MIR] xdg-desktop-portal-gtk" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> k, that's it for bionic
<kenvandine> whoops
<kenvandine> thought i had
<kenvandine> sorry
<kenvandine> i've been working on it :)
<seb128> np, thx for fixing :)
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> no desktop there
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> the gtk & gnome-desktop ones we just discussed are the only ones
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1797381
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1797381 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "In tablet mode, step "Who are you" OSK hides when the passwordd field is focused" [High,Incomplete]
<seb128> opinion on +1/-1?
<seb128> touch only isn't common and it's probalby easy to workaround (I didn't test but I guess you can swipe up invoke the keyboard)
<seb128> but at the same time touch support is becoming more important especially for oem
<Laney> dunno, but I don't like the suggested solution :-)
<seb128> I would say -1/rls-not-fixing, we can still have a go at fixing it (and it's assigned)
<kenvandine> seb128: i recently witnessed a user of an all in one with a blue tooth keyboard
<Laney> "osk is completly broken under xorg" is not a situation that upstream would want either
<kenvandine> he was using the touch screen with the keyboard turned off
<kenvandine> that would be inconvenient to turn on the keyboard to work around that
<seb128> can you swipe up the osk though?
<seb128> or is that also not working?
<kenvandine> i think you can
<kenvandine> the example i have was a windows user :)
<seb128> Laney, yeah, I talked a bit about Carlos about that, doesn't really a focus for them though :/
<seb128> anyway
<seb128> +1/-1?
<Laney> -1 is ok for me
<Laney> it'll come back by other routes if oems want it
<seb128> right
<didrocks> agreed
<seb128> the other one is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1805857
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1805857 in network-manager (Ubuntu Disco) "network-manager dep8 failure blocks dnsmasq proposed migration" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> which needs to get its tag deleted, I'm doing that now
<Laney> thx
<seb128> I updated n-m to 1.12.6, that didn't automagically resolve the issue :/
<Laney> yeah, guess I get to look again
<Laney> I am seriously clueless here though, going to take some time
<popey> oSoMoN: hey! Run "snap find" and you'll see Libreoffice is the longest "summary" of all the featured snaps. I wonder if there might be too many words in that summary, and it could be shortened a bit to fit on a display less than 3000 pixels wide :D
<seb128> I'm having a look/might try to just throw that in the air on #nm in case it rings a bell upstream
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1805444
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1805444 in mutter (Ubuntu) "[nvidia] Fail to launch gnome-shell (Wayland) on Ubuntu with EGLDevice backend" [Medium,Fix released]
<Laney> this one didn't show up
<Laney> that's probably because the task is fix released
<Laney> wonder if we should ask if foundations can fix the report to show those bugs
<seb128> do you want to do take the item to ask them about that?
<seb128> (if not I can)
<Laney> k, unless you think that sync meeting you have is a better venue
<seb128> I think it's probably easier to ask Brian first if he can do that
<Laney> k
<seb128> rather than going up-and-down chains
<seb128> thx
<Laney> sometimes chains work for getting people to work on stuff :-)
<seb128> so back to this bug
<seb128> right :)
<seb128> well, I put a note for it
<Laney> k
<Laney> anyway, not sure making wayland work on bionic is an rls goal?
<seb128> if nothing moves before eoy I raise it up post holidays
<seb128> right, it's not
<seb128> nvidia asked about egl support though
<seb128> but again, we can say no and it can come back via customer escalation if needed
<seb128> so I vote -1 for today
<Laney> yup
<seb128> thx
<seb128> doing that then
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> is clear
<seb128> so I think that's it for rls bugs
<seb128> Laney, your turn for https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<Laney> k, ongoing transition should clear out a lot of those
<Laney> n-m and sane are the only things to care about I think
<Laney> pinged on that sane-backends bug, really unclear what the problem is
<Laney> and nm is being worked
<Laney> so I think it's ok more or less
<seb128> the sane-backend one is a bit ridiculous :/
<seb128> thx Laney
<seb128> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Meeting - 2018-12-11 | Current topic: AOB
<seb128> other topics?
<didrocks> nothing for me
<kenvandine> nothing here
<seb128> ok
<seb128> well, good one team
<seb128> have a good holidays for those who are off before the next meeting
<seb128> try to relax and enjoy the time off and recharge for the next year :)
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Dec 11 14:59:32 2018 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2018/ubuntu-desktop.2018-12-11-14.30.moin.txt
<didrocks> thx!
<willcooke> thanks everyone
<willcooke> sorry, a_ndyrock and I were in a meeting
<seb128> good meeting I hope :)
<willcooke> it was great!
<willcooke> We  all got icecream at the end
<seb128> :)
<seb128> the way it should be!
<mpt> andyrock, a couple weeks ago I saw a bug report from someone who upgraded 18.04 → 18.10 and didn’t know why Livepatch had disappeared. Do you remember where that was? I can’t find it on Launchpad.
<kenvandine> willcooke: meeting
<seb128> mpt, andyrock, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1799310
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1799310 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "No warning when upgrading OS will turn off Livepatch" [Medium,Confirmed]
<seb128> mpt, you reported it :p
<mpt> Darn, my cover is blown
<mpt> Thanks seb128 :-)
<seb128> np!
<andyrock> XD
<willcooke> kenvandine, I declined the meeting today, do you need me for anytihng?
<willcooke> (sorry, was away from computer)
<kenvandine> willcooke: sorry, missed that
<kenvandine> we are done
<willcooke> \o/
<willcooke> Hope you got icecream
<kenvandine> lol
<kenvandine> willcooke: try snap-store today... you'll see more snaps per category :)
<willcooke> wooot!
<kenvandine> the store team landed that last night
<willcooke> nice, works good!
<popey> kenvandine: yay!
<seb128> woot, poppler to disco email \o/
<Laney> |o|
<seb128> andyrock, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1807900 might be interesting to you
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1807900 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager suggests to use Livepatch, which is not available" [Low,Confirmed]
<andyrock> seb128: I'll add it to the list I need to do for livepatch
<andyrock> *todo list
<seb128> andyrock, thx
<seb128> night
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-12-12
<duflu> tjaalton, oh! the new package will also fix GLX (https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/commit/54ac09717cd8c49259f53a4a227d903ebe8e0a32)
<duflu> Because:  PKG_CHECK_MODULES(WAYLAND_EGLSTREAM, [wayland-eglstream-protocols >= 1.0.2]
<tjaalton> duflu: cool
<duflu> tjaalton, which leaves only a kernel bug in the nvidia driver (it likes to make the kernel eat a whole core's worth of CPU)
<duflu> Apparently within the application thread, since the two add up to 100%
<tjaalton> oh that one
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<duflu> tjaalton, I was about to report a bug unless you have one?
<oSoMoN> ricotz, good morning, I'll handle firefox 65.0b4 build1, unless you're already on the case?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I will do it
<oSoMoN> as you wish
<tjaalton> duflu: hmm no I was wrong, there used to be a bug which ate ram, not cpu
<acheronuk> oSoMoN: hi. do you happen to have the libreoffice s390x test fails on your radar?
<oSoMoN> acheronuk, I didn't, but I'll look at that
<acheronuk> oSoMoN: thanks. will block via dep tree quite a few KDE things, plus some gtk/gnome desktop things I think
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<duflu> tjaalton, my work here is done: bug 1808108
<ubot5> bug 1808108 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-410 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-drm.modeset=1 incurs very high CPU usage in [kworker/u16:1+events_unbound]" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1808108
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, ça va ?
<oSoMoN> enrhumé, mais ça va
<oSoMoN> et toi?
<didrocks> ça va, pas enrhumé, mais il fait bien frisquet là…
<didrocks> duflu: I think you should change the status back so that it's taken into account (re: g-s SRU bug)
<didrocks> and maybe ping bdmurray
<duflu> didrocks, done. But if it causes more argument then I abstain. We still have yet to even get the mutter fix into disco
<didrocks> duflu: well, I think changing the status was what created the argument, if it was just one comment mention and not dramatized, we wouldn't get into that situation
<didrocks> let's see
<duflu> also 'rls-cc-notfixing' sounds wrong
<duflu> It's a regression and we're going to fix it anyway
<didrocks> I guess it's just to remove from the tracking list, but yeah, the tags is misleading
<Laney> yo
<willcooke> morning
<duflu> o/   Laney   willcooke
<duflu> (not to scale)
<Laney> what's being dramatised?
<Laney> hi duflu
<duflu> Laney, waving at a distance
<didrocks> hey Laney, willcooke
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> how you doin'?
<seb128> good morning (from the train) desktopers
<didrocks> Laney: freezing, just lost 10°C in a day :p
<didrocks> you?
<didrocks> hey seb128
<oSoMoN> good morning seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks oSoMoN
<seb128> hey Laney willcooke
<oSoMoN> hey Laney, willcooke
<seb128> didrocks, so it's only 25°C now in the south? :p
 * seb128 hides
<Laney> brrrrrrrrrrr, just checked the weather for didrocks
<didrocks> sureeeeeee, I might need to put a T-Shirt now! scandalous :p
<Laney> it is actually cold
 * Laney brings a hot water bottle
<Laney> hey seb128 oSoMoN
<didrocks> hot chocolate time!
<Laney> just watching the govt fall apart a bit more here...
<willcooke>  /o\
<didrocks> Laney: that as well is better with a warm chocolate :)
 * Laney has a nice hot cup of tea
<Laney> that's what duty requires of me
<didrocks> heh
<Laney> need to retweet that tweet from Cameron
<seb128_> why a country with no hill or mountain has those tunnels?!
<didrocks> heh
<seb128_> ok, going to change train so close laptop for a bit, bbl
<andyrock> morning!
<seb128> hey andyrock, how are you?
<seb128> oh btw did you end up looking at Sarah's problem with will?
<willcooke> hey andyrock
<andyrock> hey seb128 ! it looks like it is a driver issue
<seb128> on intel?
<andyrock> seb128: the journal was filled of "video bus: device removed" messages when the problem shows up
<andyrock> seb128: yep
<andyrock> seb128: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/MRgtMY5DRt/
<seb128> :/
<seb128> did you check with Timo or looked upstream if that's a known issue?
<andyrock> something we need to look into but nothing I could fix/debug in few hours
<andyrock> I was planning to ask Timo today
<seb128> k
<andyrock> yesterday night I replaced the palmrest of my laptop \o/
<andyrock> now I got a US keyboard
<willcooke> Sarah has a work around which she's happy with for now.  Thanks for the help andyrock
<willcooke> I didnt get home until 2am last night.  The train I was going to get was cancelled, and then someone was "taken ill" and they cancelled a load of other trains.  Sat on the station for 2 hours in the cold. :(
<seb128> :(
<seb128> what's the workaround? (being curious/it can be useful for other users)
<willcooke> ctrl-alt-f1, ctrl-alt-f2
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> k, another train with lunch at the station, bbl
<oSoMoN> seb128, the train hopper
<oSoMoN> acheronuk, for tracking purposes, I filed bug #1808147 (and I'm actively looking into fixing it)
<ubot5> bug 1808147 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "autopkgtests fail on s390x" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1808147
<acheronuk> oSoMoN: thank you :)
<andyrock> willcooke: can you create the post for the next week team updates?
<willcooke> oops
<willcooke> andyrock, done: https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/monday-17th-december-2018/9081
<willcooke> thanks for the reminder
<andyrock> danke
 * andyrock finally found a nice place to work from with good wifi, vibe, coffee and food
<seb128> nice!
<Laney> :3
<jbicha> seb128: I happened to see your comment on bug 1798861 maybe it's good to mention those comments here also (or somewhere) since I get a lot of bugmail
<ubot5> bug 1798861 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "Tooltips flicker constantly in GTK3 applications" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1798861
<seb128> jbicha, hey, ok, noted
<willcooke> oSoMoN, forgot to say yesterday, no problems with n-m yesteday at all
<oSoMoN> willcooke, excellent, thanks! should we go ahead with SRUing n-m 1.10.14 to bionic?
<oSoMoN> get it into bionic-proposed and get some more testing by a wider audience
<willcooke> yeah, lets go to proposed.  I think seb might have had some other updates which were waiting to get that one out, so sync with him when he's back, but yeah, proposed would be good
<willcooke> we can leave it there for a while to be double sure
<willcooke> if needed
<oSoMoN> ok, I'll talk to Seb when he's around
<oSoMoN> seb128, willcooke's feedback on n-m 1.10.14 in bionic is positive, wdyt of going ahead and pushing it to bionic-proposed to get it tested by a wider audience?
<seb128> oSoMoN, if someone wants to do that, sure
<seb128> I'm out of that one though
<oSoMoN> seb128, that's not going to conflict with other staged n-m SRUs ?
<seb128> I think it's too much change/going to be tricky to validate and get regression free, but if someone feels like trying I'm not going to stop them
<seb128> no
<seb128> I had planned to SRU .10 as a first round, but didn't get to it yet
<seb128> and if we are people more ambitious I don't want to be in the way
<seb128> n-m doesn't have a standing expection though
<seb128> so we need test cases for several of the issues that are reported in launchpad/fixed and proper detailled of all the changes between our version and the one SRUed
<oSoMoN> seb128, I'm in no rush to get that done, so SRUing .10 first seems like a reasonable thing to do
<seb128> well, it sounded like you have the newest version ready
<seb128> you should probably go for it then
<oSoMoN> also, I don't have a personal interest in it, just trying to move forward that bug, but it might not be worth it overall
<seb128> I can help you listing launchpad bugs that are fixed/need to be documented in the changelog if you want
<seb128> well, we had the discussion before
<seb128> I personnally think it's a big chunk and it makes it risky
<oSoMoN> agreed, it's risky
<seb128> but I tend to be quite conservative which has downsides
<oSoMoN> being conservative with an LTS doesn't sound bad
<Laney> missing out on most of these fixes https://cgit.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager/NetworkManager/tree/NEWS?h=1.10.14 doesn't feel that great to me
<Laney> but not interested in rehashing the old debate
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> I'm going to say it one time I then I stop, if someone who is better than me at understanding n-m and how to test it properly feel confident doing that SRU please step up and do it
<seb128> I'm just not that person
<seb128> I'm not stopping anyone from doing it
<seb128> and yeah, in an ideal world we land the new cool upstream versions and there is never any regressions and we can party and be happy :)
<Laney> all those party worthy CVE fixes
<seb128> Laney, I'm unsure what you are aiming at here? My statement is that I only feel confident doing a SRU I can understand and that I would go to .10 (or maybe .12) so I propose doing that if it helps
<seb128> Laney, telling me that I'm a chicken for not wanting to SRU more isn't helping
<Laney> not sure that's what happened
<seb128> k, I don't understand where you try to get then
<Laney> putting the other side, is that not allowed?
<seb128> sorry, maybe you can reformulate on what you were suggesting doing?
<Laney> you stated what you think are the downsides and then I responded with a link to what we would miss out on by not doing it
<Laney> don't really see the confrontation here, :/
<seb128> k, sorry I didn't meant to say there were downside
<seb128> I meant that I didn't feel confident being the one landing those big changes because I don't understand n-m (and IPv6 in particular) enough
<seb128> I guess then we need to keep looking for someone who is?
<seb128> which might be oSoMoN then? :)
<Laney> I thought oSoMoN was basically going nto do it
<seb128> +1 from me
<seb128> I said earlier he should go for it if he feels like doing it
<Laney> k
<seb128> oSoMoN, do you just basically need a sponsor?
<seb128> (poor Olivier, chromium & firefox & libreoffice and now we land a tricky n-m SRU on you :/)
<seb128> oSoMoN, Laney, do you want to work together to land that one?
<Laney> can do sponsoring if that's needed
<seb128> thx
<seb128> I can help with listing bugs to include in the changelog and making them SRU compliant, at least for those where I understand the issue/how to test it
<Laney> is in ubuntu-desktop though so should be good
<seb128> ah, right, Olivier has the power :)
<seb128> oSoMoN, k, up to you, if you feel like doing it I would suggest we upload before holidays and let it in proposed at least over holidays
<oSoMoN> I can do that one, but don't be misleaded into thinking that I understand n-m, because I don't
<oSoMoN> your suggestion makes sense
<Laney> nobody does, it's one of our ongoing problems
<Laney> that can work both ways though - if we want to ask upstream for help on issues, it's better to be closer to their current releases
<Laney> on the other hand we'd be less well placed to actually fix things
<seb128> they updated only to .12 in fedora, I wonder if there is a specific reason, we should maybe ask them (thomas is upstream/the one updating there)
<willcooke> k, gotta go - l8r all
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-12-13
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<ricotz> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> good morning
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi, looks like firefox 65 requires gcc 7 for armX builds (more precisely webrtc aka chromium)
<ricotz> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> hey ricotz
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN, ricotz, didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<willcooke> morning
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<Laney> ahoy
<duflu> Morning Laney
<duflu> I assume
<clobrano> morning all o/
<duflu> Hi clobrano
<clobrano> hi duflu :)
<didrocks> hey willcooke, duflu, Laney, clobrano!
<clobrano> morning didrocks
 * Laney meows
<willcooke> andyrock, kenvandine just mentioned that he can recreate the d-2-d lock sreen bug
<willcooke> or at least, he could, until he installed your fix
<willcooke> :)
<kenvandine> andyrock: yeah, i did a clean install of 18.10 the week of release
<kenvandine> and didn't see the bug for more than a week
<kenvandine> and it's been consistent ever since
<kenvandine> and i never installed dash-to-dock
<kenvandine> yesterday i installed the deb of ubuntu-dock from disco and haven't seen it since
<kenvandine> so i think the fix is good
<andyrock> kenvandine: any steps to reproduce it?
<andyrock> kenvandine: there are people still reporting the issue
<kenvandine> just let my laptop sleep
<kenvandine> it would happen 100% of the time
<kenvandine> willcooke witnessed this daily back in SLC :)
<andyrock> kenvandine: the main issue is a reference count mismatch in one or more MetaWindows between the c code and the gjs one
<andyrock> but one it happens I'm not sure
<kenvandine> yeah, i'm pretty sure you have actually fixed it
<kenvandine> my laptop has gone to sleep quite a few times since installing the fix
<kenvandine> and it hasn't happened
<kenvandine> but it did happen 100% of the time
<andyrock> mmm it's not a true fix, it's a workaround that allows use to buy some time
<andyrock> :D
<kenvandine> lol
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> well i do appreciate it :)
<kenvandine> andyrock: and once it would happen the shell was all out of whack
<kenvandine> the appindicators didn't show any more
<kenvandine> and the dock wouldn't show running apps
<andyrock> yeah that's because gnome-shell expects an extension to unload correctly
<andyrock> there is no mechanism of protection in case this is not true
<andyrock> once it happens your shell is in an undefined state
<willcooke> Should we sru that fix to B?
<andyrock> willcooke: it's on my list
<willcooke> cool, thanks andyrock
<kenvandine> and 18.10 please :)
<andyrock> I proposed a C branch will ping the right people to get in C before and then we can backport to B
<kenvandine> andyrock: thanks
<andyrock> kenvandine: try not to change your configuration too much so we can debug it in Malta if you're going to be there
<andyrock> :D
<kenvandine> andyrock: sure
<andyrock> it's not easy to fix those reference issues without being able to interactively debug them
<Laney> laters, see you monday
<Laney> #christmasshopping
<ovrh> Hello! I've been sent here to ask for help to report a bug with the snap version of gnome-system-monitor... which made me worry it might be an actually hard process, so here I am
<willcooke> ovrh, hi!  Can you report it against this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-monitor/+filebug
<willcooke> and mention that it's the snap
<willcooke> and let me know the bug number
<ovrh> willcooke, Thank you, will do! I was not sure if I should have reported it on launchpad, gnome, or somewhere else. I'll send you the bug # when I've prepared it
<sarnold> I think "the" solution for bug reports isto email whoever is listed as the snap owner
<willcooke> sarnold, there was talk of adding something to the description of the snap, or to the contact field, can't remember which.  kenvandine do you remember? ^
<willcooke> sarnold, this might be a bit special since they're kinda "main" snaps
<ovrh> sarnold, That would be Canonical, I doubt I can email them directly
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> we need to add a URL
<sarnold> url would be much appreciated :) this is far from the first time someone's had trouble reporting a bug against a snap :(
<kenvandine> to the contact field
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> also, it would be really cool of ubuntu-bug could report a bug against a snap
<sarnold> yes
<sarnold> but if snaps are going to live elsewhere too, at minimum an url would be nice, since not all publishers are going to want to put up an email address :)
<kenvandine> yeah, email doesn't make sense
<kenvandine> we want real bug tracking
<willcooke> night asll
<willcooke> all
<ovrh> willcooke, Here's the bug report for when you'll be online again: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-monitor/+bug/1808420 thanks again for the help.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1808420 in gnome-system-monitor (Ubuntu) "gnome-system-monitor from Snap does not hide /dev/loop* mounts" [Undecided,New]
<sarnold> ovrh: nice; I suggest adding the pastes and image to the bug report directly, so it's not dependant upon external sites
<sarnold> ovrh: thanks for filing the bug
<ovrh> sarnold, Will do. Is there any formatting supported? I see markdown didn't exactly work
<sarnold> ovrh: no :( attachments are best if th formatting really matters, but probabyl just a standard comment is sufficient to convey "there's a lot of mounts on this thing"
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-12-14
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<acheronuk> jbicha: thanks for the libreoffice test poke on kio. no dice sadly
<acheronuk> or your packages obviously
<willcooke> morning
<duflu> Afternoon willcooke
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<duflu> I've been hitting bug 1808508 for a couple of weeks on different machines. What's more curious though is that nobody else has reported it...
<ubot5> bug 1808508 in valgrind (Ubuntu) "Valgrind doesn't work in disco [Fatal error at startup: a function redirection which is mandatory for this platform-tool combination cannot be set up.]" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1808508
<popey> kenvandine: do you know when the category fix (showing everything in a category) will land in 18.04?
<popey> kenvandine: also, https://bugs.launchpad.net/snap-store/+bug/1808540 :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1808540 in snap-store "Broken images in S-S " [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> popey, kenvandine is on hols today
<willcooke> I'll remind him on Monday
<popey> Outrage
<popey> (Thanks)
<willcooke> oh, tell you what I'll add them to the notes for our call
<willcooke> except no, he's on hols on Monday too
<willcooke> Tuesday then
<willcooke> night all, have a good weekend
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-12-15
<usr1987> Hi everyone.  How can I fully remove xubuntu from withing ubuntu desktop
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-12-16
<ar_|> hi, just letting know that ubuntu 18.10 works great, so keep it up, thx for resolving issues that were on m3-7Y30 platform
<ar_|> i mean issues such as touchpad didn't disconnected in tent mode etc. (at least I had this problem)
<ar_|> it probably be one of the best ubuntus, the way i see it :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-12-09
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut jibel
<duflu> Morning didrocks and jibel
<didrocks> hey duflu
<jibel> Bonjour duflu
<seb128> happy monday desktoppers!
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, t'as passé un bon w.e?
<jibel> salut seb128
<didrocks> seb128: ça va, et toi ?
<seb128> lut jibel, t'as passé un bon w.e ?
<seb128> didrocks, ouais, nickel, samedi/dimanche à Gand c'était sympa
<jibel> seb128, oui, calme, merci :)
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you? had a good w.e?
<duflu> seb128, busy with Christmas and all. Also finished catching up on bug mail since I lost half a day to lack of internet last week. Half work, half fun. But I am over the jet lag now. How are you?
<seb128> duflu, I'm good, we spent 2 days in Gent to visit the city and see the christmas market, we got lucky with the weather since it just stopped raining for the w.e (back to rain for the full week now) and city/food was nice
<duflu> Ah Gent is nice
<Wimpress> Morning o/
<duflu> Hi Wimpress
<Wimpress> Hi duflu
<didrocks> hey Wimpress
<Wimpress> duflu: Did you recharge over the weekend?
<Wimpress> Morning didrocks
<duflu> Wimpress, yes eventually thanks. Though I did pass out straight after dinner on Friday night. How was yours?
<Wimpress> Built a racing chair. For wheels and pedals etc. Didn't get much of a look in, my daughter loved it 😁
<seb128> hey Wimpress, how are you?
<Wimpress> I'm good and you?
<seb128> hey Wimpress, how are you?
<seb128> ups sorry
<seb128> I'm good thanks :) had a nice relaxing w.e
<Laney> hey ho!
<seb128> hey Laney! w.b! did you have a good week off?
<didrocks> hey Laney
<duflu> Hi Laney
<seb128> duflu, looks like vorlon did a bluez upload without commiting to the vcs, do you want to maybe commit for him?
<marcustomlinson> wow everyone's hear early today. morning didrocks jibel duflu seb128 Wimpress and Laney
<marcustomlinson> *here
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, how are you today? had a good w.e?
<duflu> seb128, everyone does that occasionally... it's expected
<marcustomlinson> seb128: I'm doing alright thanks, yourself?
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<seb128> marcustomlinson, I'm good thanks!
<Laney> hey seb128 didrocks wb duflu hi marcustomlinson!
<Laney> was nice, lots of good walking and quite decent weather too :>
<Laney> hope the week was ok
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson!
<Laney> looks like some i386 fun in the archive eh
<seb128> yeah :(
<seb128> also vorlon doing another of those single handled fixing of the archive I was complaining about :-/
<duflu> I think prolific is the word
 * Laney boops
<Laney> there's an exciting GR to vote on too: https://www.debian.org/vote/2019/vote_002
<seb128> Laney, Debian is still arguing over init systems? :-(
<Laney> well I think it is the DPL trying to resolve some outstanding arguments rather
<Laney> but the options are pretty complex and sometimes hard to tell apart /o\
<seb128> yeah, i'm surprised by the number of choices
<seb128> Debian doesn't know how to do things the simple way :-/
<duflu> seb128, done. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1854689
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1854689 in bluez (Ubuntu) "BlueZ 5.52 release" [Medium,In progress]
<duflu> The git history looks confusing if you view it from the focal branch but the history of the 5.51 releases is contiguous
<duflu> it's a graph...
<duflu> As in 'git log 5.51-0ubuntu2'
<seb128> duflu, thanks
<seb128> those changes from Steve don't look like they work great
<seb128> e.G https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-focal/focal/i386/g/gdk-pixbuf/20191209_060703_5d3e2@/log.gz
<seb128> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gdk-pixbuf-2.0.pc'
<seb128> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<seb128> No package 'gdk-pixbuf-2.0' found
<popey> When is firefox 71 coming to eoan? I didn't see it in pending sru
<seb128> popey, oSoMon is off sick atm but ask him once he's back, I wouldn't be surprised if it's ready and just waiting for the security team to upload
<popey> ok
<popey> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/12/new-ubuntu-user-survey
<Laney> i do NOT understand pango
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<marcustomlinson> hey hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi marcustomlinson :)
<kenvandine> good morning hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi kenvandine!
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-12-10
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<jibel> morning tout le monde
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<duflu> Morning jibel
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, ça va mieux ?
<Laney> lut
<duflu> lo Laney
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you today?
<marcustomlinson> morning all
<oSoMoN> didrocks, bien mieux, merci! et toi, ça va?
<oSoMoN> hey Laney
<oSoMoN> morning marcustomlinson
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ça va oui, merci :)
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, ça va mieux ?
<seb128> oSoMoN, Lukaz was looking for you yesterday asking if the tb SRU is meant to go through security again
<seb128> oSoMoN, and popey was asking what's the status of firefox 71 for 19.10/stable series
<oSoMoN> seb128, beaucoup mieux, merci
<seb128> super!
<oSoMoN> seb128, I'll talk to them, thanks. the TB SRU isn't meant to go through security, and firefox 71 is up in -security and -updates since last night, except for xenial, but I'm working on it
<Laney> hey duflu seb128 marcustomlinson oSoMoN
<Laney> seb128: doing alright! you?
<seb128> doing good!
<oSoMoN> seb128, before you ask, I'm working on my weekly status update
<seb128> oSoMoN, :-)
<oSoMoN> ricotz, good morning! you probably noticed that I re-enabled unity-menubar.patch in the xenial build in firefox-next, but when testing I found that the menubar gets duplicated when opening any menu
<oSoMoN> I need to investigate this further, I won't re-enable the patch in the other series until I figure it out
<oSoMoN> also, I'm tempted to remove the patch altogether in focal, so that we don't have to maintain it forever
<Laney> +++++
<seb128> popey, hey, in case you didn't see, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/71.0+build5-0ubuntu0.19.10.1
<popey> \o/ thanks!
<seb128> np!
<seb128> Trevinho, kenvandine, jamesh, monday weekly summary (if you are off on monday we said it should be posted on friday)
<oSoMoN> popey, I'm still working on the 71.0 update for xenial, in case anyone asks
<oSoMoN> s/asks/complains/
<dupondje> oSoMoN: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=946249 and https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1601707
<ubot5> Debian bug 946249 in firefox "firefox 71 breaks most addons because of local storage errors" [Important,Open]
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1601707 in Untriaged "segfault in DoDatabaseWork (this makes Firefox 71 to crash at startup)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<dupondje> and https://github.com/vector-im/riot-web/issues/11606#issuecomment-563944612
<gitbot> vector-im issue 11606 in riot-web "Riot Web stop receiving new messages after Firefox 71 update" [Bug, Upstream-Issue, 🔥 Fire 🔥, Open]
<dupondje> might want to put it on your radar :) My first tests show that ubuntu is also affected
<Laney> just installed a VM to test the new gtk
<Laney> and it's completely broken /o\
<Laney> can't get to gdm, even systemd.unit=rescue.target doesn't give me a shell to do anything at
<oSoMoN> dupondje, ack, those issues are caused by gcc miscompilation, firefox in ubuntu is now built with clang, so in theory it shouldn't be affected
<oSoMoN> dupondje, what tests exhibit a problem?
<seb128> Laney, :-(
<Laney> seb128: for your gtk2 upload, I think you need ${CROSS_COMPILE} in the pkg-config call too
<seb128> Laney, yeah, thx, I was just fixing that now
<Laney> cool
<dupondje> oSoMoN: well tested riot, but seems like it was just some delay, and finally worked. So guess we're unaffected on ubuntu indeed. Didn't notice other issues at least :)
<oSoMoN> dupondje, good :) keep me posted if you do find issues!
<Laney> tjaalton: hey, can you take a look at this log and see if you know why it's going south please? https://paste.debian.net/1120491/
<Laney> this is a VM and I can't log into a session
<Laney> GDM/Wayland fails like this: https://paste.debian.net/1120492/
<Laney> is this some udev thing?
<Laney> just wanted to test my gtk update - two broken projects later and I'm still not there :)
<Laney> nicely shaven yak though
 * Laney goes to eat lunch
<tjaalton> Laney: looks like xserver starts before the kms driver is ready
<tjaalton> restart gdm and it should be fine
<seb128> shrug, why is canonistack so sloooow :(
<kenvandine> jdstrand: did you see the autoconnect request for gnome-firmware?  https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/gnome-firmware-auto-connect-to-fwupd-interface/14444
<jdstrand> kenvandine: yes, I plan to run through the rest of the store requests today (it is what I am currently doing)
<kenvandine> jdstrand: great!
<Wimpress> Hello desktoppers.
<marcustomlinson> yo Wimpress
<oSoMoN> hi Wimpress
<seb128> hey
<hellsworth> good morning everyone
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth
<hellsworth> o/
<Wimpress> Right, lets do this thing :-)
<Wimpress> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-12-10
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Dec 10 14:31:26 2019 UTC.  The chair is Wimpress. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Thanksgiving Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-12-10 | Current topic:
<Wimpress> Roll call:  didrocks, duflu, hellsworth, jamesh, jibel, kenvandine, laney, marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, seb128 , tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancel
<marcustomlinson> \o
<hellsworth> o/
<kenvandine> o/
<oSoMoN> 🐵/
<seb128> _o/
<Wimpress> Well, shall we make a start?
<Wimpress> #topic rls-bb-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Thanksgiving Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-12-10 | Current topic: rls-bb-bugs
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> Nothing for desktop there.
<Wimpress> Nothing in unknown we should I own IMO.
<seb128> +1
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> Everything in desktop is assigned.
<Wimpress> Quick scan of unknown doesn't appear to have anything we should own.
<Wimpress> Move on to dd?
<Wimpress> #topic rls-dd-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Thanksgiving Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-12-10 | Current topic: rls-dd-bugs
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> Nothing for desktop in there.
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> desktop-packages bugs are assigned.
<hellsworth> but #1733321
<Wimpress> hellsworth: Well spotted. I missed that.
<hellsworth> wow it's 2 years old
<Wimpress> Yep, just reading...
<seb128> I don't think it's rls material
<seb128> but it has a workaround patch and might be worth reviewing
<seb128> but that's rather for the sponsoring queue imho;..
<Wimpress> Hmm, patch looks like a bodge.
<Wimpress> `sleep 2`
<Wimpress> seb128: You want it in the sponsoring queue?
<seb128> Wimpress, well, it has a patch that didn't get reviewed, even if it's not correct 1- the contributor deserves a reply 2- it might give a clue of the issue and of a better fix
<seb128> just need to subscribe ubuntu-sponsors for that
<seb128> but in the meeting we usually focus on +1/-1 to rls nominate
<Wimpress> I've subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<seb128> as I said I would -1, it's a flacky test, not an user facing problem
<seb128> thx
<oSoMoN> agreed, -1 for rls
<Wimpress> Move on to ee?
<seb128> +1
<Wimpress> #topic rls-ee-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Thanksgiving Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-12-10 | Current topic: rls-ee-bugs
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1855593
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1855593 in tracker-miners (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/tracker/tracker-miner-fs:6:g_assertion_message:g_assertion_message_expr:file_tree_lookup:tracker_file_system_get_file:_insert_store_info" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> Wimpress, that's a duplicate and I while it's a frequently reported issue I don't think we should rls target it
<Wimpress> OK. I'll drop the tag.
<seb128> it's also already being worked on upstream (I provided them a db from a system which has the issue, looks like it happens on corrupted sqlite dbs)
<Wimpress> Left a comment on the bug.
<Wimpress> So Brian knows why I removed the tag he placed.
<Wimpress> Nothing in unknown that looks like it belongs to us.
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1845801
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1845801 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "[nvidia] Automatic login fails and then all subsequent logins fail. Killing gnome-session-binary fixes it, or just not using automatic login." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Wimpress> Seems to be affecting a reasonable number of people.
<seb128> tseliot was on it, we should check with him (but probably outside of the meeting, no need to make the meeting longer over that)
<Wimpress> OK
<Wimpress> Everything else looks in order for the desktop.
<Wimpress> Time for focal?
<seb128> \o/
<Wimpress> #topic rls-ff-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Thanksgiving Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-12-10 | Current topic: rls-ff-bugs
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> Look good to me.
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> Looks in hand too.
<Wimpress> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Thanksgiving Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-12-10 | Current topic: update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<Wimpress> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<Wimpress> That has grown.
<Laney> Think seb128 is more on it than me atm
<seb128> right
<hellsworth> i can poke the security folks on libmail-dkim-perl today
<hellsworth> seb128: is there anything on this list i can help with?
<seb128> thx, that would be useful
<seb128> I think the list is mostly i386 removal fallouts
<seb128> which are being handled
<hellsworth> oki
<Wimpress> Suspiciously high number of build failures on armhf
<seb128> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2019-December/040859.html
<seb128> for those who didn't see that / want context
<seb128> Wimpress, oh?
<seb128> anyway, outside of i386
<seb128> oSoMoN, I think we should consider badtest firefox/armhf
<seb128> rather than keep retrying a long job with poor success
<oSoMoN> yeah, agreed
<Wimpress> +1
<oSoMoN> it's gotten worse lately
<Laney> what made it start failing and why wouldn't it be more appropriate to fix that?
<seb128> can you mp a britney hint for it?
<oSoMoN> Laney, I don't know what made it start failing, there's a bug open to investigate it but I haven't had time for it
<seb128> Laney, we should fix it, but realistically armhf isn't high enough the priority list that I can see it fixes before holidays
<seb128> so I suggest we skip that version instead of hammering retry which we currently do
<seb128> I will card the task to properly fix it though
<seb128> Laney, sounds an acceptable compromise?
<seb128> otherwise cyrus-imapd needs to be fixed, but that's not especially us since it's universe
<seb128> and I think that's it
<didrocks> I think related to this, there are 2 MIRs that needs investigations (if needed), and if so, filed: xorg/xterm, libnotify/sugar (https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches-proposed.svg)
<seb128> hellsworth, thx for asking if you could help, but I think we should be good for this round (if you want to poke at cyrus-imapd feel free though)
<Laney> I don't particularly suggest "hammering retry" is ever the right thing to do
<Laney> if we don't care about a working firefox on armhf, stop building it
<seb128> didrocks, thx
<seb128> Laney, yeah, I was thinking about that, we should probably have that discussion
<seb128> oSoMoN, ^
<seb128> firefox on amd64 only
<seb128> but not today :)
<seb128> Wimpress, I think that's enough for that section of the meeting
<oSoMoN> I would certainly welcome dropping architectures that almost no-one uses anyway
<Laney> I don't think armhf (or arm64) falls into that category though, they are certainly used for desktop stuff
<oSoMoN> the most obvious one being s390x, which we know builds but segfaults at startup
<Laney> I'm certainly happy for an armhf build of firefox on my raspberry pi
<Wimpress> I agree with Laney
<marcustomlinson> yep
<marcustomlinson> desktop != amd64
<oSoMoN> yeah
<kenvandine> s390 though... that should be a candidate to drop
<seb128> well, but also n% of our capacity spent for 0.01% users...
<seb128> but anyway
<seb128> not a topic for here/now I think
<oSoMoN> I'm not aware of reports that firefox doesn't work on armhf though, it seems it's just that one test when run in the autopkgtest infrastructure
<Laney> we control what tests the package executes, and if it's not doing a good job of testing if firefox actually works then it could be altered to do so
<Wimpress> Are we all done with that topic?
<seb128> I think so
<oSoMoN> Laney, let's continue the discussion just after the meeting
<Wimpress> Good idea.
<Laney> if the firefox in focal release is already broken then we could badtest this version I guess
<Wimpress> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Thanksgiving Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-12-10 | Current topic: AOB
<Laney> :( poor tests :(
<Wimpress> ANyone have anything they want to discuss?
<seb128> not me
<Wimpress> me either
<hellsworth> nothing from me
<didrocks> nothing for me
<Wimpress> OK.
<Wimpress> Going in 3...
<Wimpress> 2...
<hellsworth> wow those are slow seconds..
<hellsworth> :)
<didrocks> big ones ;)
<Wimpress> Country time ;-)
<hellsworth> lol
<Wimpress> 1...
<Wimpress> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Thanksgiving Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Dec 10 15:15:02 2019 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2019/ubuntu-desktop.2019-12-10-14.31.moin.txt
<didrocks> thx!
<Wimpress> Thanks everyone
<oSoMoN> thanks
<hellsworth> thanks!
<marcustomlinson> dankie
<jibel> thx
<oSoMoN> Laney, so the firefox/focal/armhf hang is tracked by bug #1853571
<ubot5> bug 1853571 in firefox (Ubuntu) "autopkgtests sometimes hang on armhf" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1853571
<oSoMoN> it appears that what hangs is geckodriver, i.e. the executable used for driving the selenium tests, not firefox itself
<oSoMoN> which would explain why I haven't seen any reports of firefox actually not working on armhf
<oSoMoN> this is of course something that needs to be investigated and fixed, but realistically I won't get around to it before the holidays
<oSoMoN> what's the least bad course of action?
<seb128> thx
<Laney> is the version already in focal broken in the same way do you know?
<oSoMoN> yes
<oSoMoN> It migrated after a few retries
<Laney> probably means it is ok-ish to add a badtest hint then, since the package in proposed doesn't change the situation
<oSoMoN> (I know retrying is almost never the right answer, but it appears that if the test infrastructure isn't under load there's a much higher probability for the test to pass)
<oSoMoN> see http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/firefox/focal/armhf
<Laney> if it's a fails on slow systems thing then stress-ng might help you :-)
<oSoMoN> it started failing more reliably on 2019-11-07
<oSoMoN> nothing really stands out in the versions of the test dependencies
<Laney> yeah I guess it'll take some poking
<Laney> you can see the testbed deps too if you download the artifacts
<oSoMoN> yeah, I did that
<oSoMoN> Laney, there's already a badtest hint for it, the version just needs updating: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/britney/hints-ubuntu/revision/4089
<oSoMoN> do you want me to submit a MR for it, or can you go ahead and push it yourself?
<oSoMoN> the version in -proposed is 71.0+build5-0ubuntu1
<Laney> ok, I can do that
<oSoMoN> thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-12-11
<jibel> morning everyone
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> salut didrocks oSoMoN and duflu
<duflu> Hi jibel and didrocks
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, salut didrocks & jibel
<didrocks> salut jibel, duflu, oSoMoN
<seb128> gooood morning desktopers
<duflu> Hi seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how is your day going?
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, comment va?
<duflu> seb128, getting back to normal more every day. Today I actually made more progress with shell performance. And hope to get an SRU for PulseAudio prepared
<duflu> Hmm, actually not an SRU. Just a test fix for focal
<duflu> seb128, how goes for you?
<seb128> duflu, I'm good!
<seb128> duflu, ah, more performances improvement, nice :)
<didrocks> seb128: ça va! Toujours dans le rush, mais ça va :)
<seb128> didrocks, good luck and let me know if I can help
<didrocks> seb128: sure :)
<seb128> duflu, speaking about pulseaudio, I wonder if we should distro patch revert the change to hotplut activate hdmi sources
<duflu> seb128, just did it. See git
<seb128> duflu, ah, good :)
<duflu> seb128, though I can't test it, using focal to test it is probably fine(?)
<seb128> duflu, yes, we need it in focal first anyway if we want to SRU
<seb128> duflu, also I'm fine doing a blind upload to 19.10 if we believe the code is right/the change easy enough that we are confident it's right and rely on the SRU testing
<seb128> duflu, enough users reported it that we will probably be able to easily get testers
<duflu> seb128, it is indeed what was in PulseAudio 12
<duflu> One if statement changed
<seb128> right, so let's go for it
<seb128> tjaalton, hey, good morning, I uploaded libwacom/libinput to fix i386 autopkgtest, the patches are in the BTS in https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=946535 and https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=946577 , would be nice if you could merge them there when you have time (no need of an upload, just vcs for now is fine)
<ubot5> Debian bug 946535 in libwacom "Please make autopkgtests cross-test-friendly" [Minor,Open]
<ubot5> Debian bug 946577 in libinput "Please make autopkgtests cross-test-friendly" [Minor,Open]
<seb128> tjaalton, also I uploaded as build<n> version in Ubuntu so they should autosync when a new upload is done to Debian (hopefully including the fix as well ;)
<duflu> seb128, I will leave sponsorship with you then. It's messy while another version is in proposed already
<seb128> duflu, sure, I'm working on unblocking the one in proposed, hopefully today, then I do the new upload
<duflu> ❤️
<seb128> (brb, changing location)
<Laney> yo de yo
<didrocks> hey Laney
<duflu> Hi Laney
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> o/
<Laney> hey didrocks duflu marcustomlinson oSoMoN
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> \o
<oSoMoN> hey Laney
<didrocks> morning marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> \o/
<tjaalton> seb128: yep, I noticed
<seb128> tjaalton, great :)
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, how are you?
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you today?
<seb128> Laney, do you know the easiest way to get to an env similar to the focal/i386 autopkgtest one?
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> doing ok, you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<Laney> those are amd64 cloud instances with i386 added
<Laney> dpkg --add-architecture i386
<seb128> ok
<seb128> also we don't have focal images in the cloud or I'm just looking to the wrong place?
<seb128> trying to have a look to why upower/i386 is unhappy
<seb128> (process:3963): libupower-glib-WARNING **: 12:42:41.556: Couldn't connect to proxy: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.freedesktop.UPower: Timeout was reached
<seb128> Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)
<marcustomlinson> seb128: good thanks :) scrollback tells me you are too
<seb128> marcustomlinson, indeed :)
<Laney> maybe they haven't been imported
<seb128> where would be the right way to ask for those? r-t?
<cpaelzer> Hiho Desktop people - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pango1.0 seems to be sort of yours - I have stumbled over an FTBFS of another package "though" pango and wanted to know if it is a known issue of some sort
<cpaelzer> See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pango1.0/+bug/1855993 for details
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1855993 in pango1.0 (Ubuntu) "FTBFS in focal blocking gpsd transition for libgps25" [Undecided,New]
<cpaelzer> but the TL;DR is pango-coverage.h:28:10: fatal error: hb.h: No such file or directory
<cpaelzer> None in the open bugs seemed related
<seb128> cpaelzer, hey, it's https://gitlab.kitware.com/cmake/cmake/issues/19531
<seb128> RikMills, ^
<seb128> cpaelzer, we talked about it on friday on #ubuntu-release, we should backport that patch to cmake
<RikMills> yeah, that is the other build fail I saw (navmi)
<RikMills> s/navmi/navit
<cpaelzer> That would be great and avoid that I'd need to add detla to navit while the root cuase isn't in navit
<cpaelzer> RikMills: is there bug about it that I coudl track and close mine as Dup to it?
<cpaelzer> or should we add a cmake task to mine ?
<RikMills> cpaelzer: no bug as yet, so you can add to yours if that suits
<RikMills> cpaelzer: cmake is in main, so I can't touch it I'm afraid
<cpaelzer> I'll put an interim fix on navit to decouple the two
<Laney> seb128: the focal images should be there now, thanks to IS
<seb128> Laney, great, thx for forwarding to $rightpeople whoever they are
<Laney> just asked the on call person to do it
<seb128> ah ok, so it's an IS job, I will know for next time
<seb128> thanks!
<Laney> np!
<Laney> biecting systemd sux
<seb128> :(
<rbalint> Laney, feel free to use that: https://salsa.debian.org/rbalint/autopkgtest-bisector
<rbalint> Laney, i created it exactly for systemd :-)
<rbalint> Laney, also nested kvm works in gce ;-)
<Laney> heh
<Laney> rbalint: interesting
<Laney> I just turned off most of the distro patches :p
<seb128> Laney, in fact upower/i386 is failing because packages fail to install, it's just not obvious from the bottom of the log
<seb128> Laney, can you badtest it or do you prefer Steve to handle the i386 requests?
<Laney> umm probably batch those up for Steve for now, I'm not very familiar with how he is judging / managing those
<Laney> think I did see something about python being not usable in the cross tests, so it is probably ok
<rbalint> Laney, what are you bisecting? i have 244 packaged in ppa:rbalint/scratch and i'm running the final tests before testing it by bileto
<Laney> rbalint: I can't log in to gnome-shell in a VM, some kind of problem with setting up the ACLs on the dri device node so the user can't access it
<Laney> regression between 242 and 243
<Laney> guess I should try 244 though, maybe it's fixed :-)
<rbalint> Laney, it is not impossible :-)
<Laney> nah, still bad
<hellsworth> hi yall
<Laney> what up hellsworth
<hellsworth> not much just catchin up
<Laney> werd
<oSoMoN> hey hellsworth
<Laney> was just getting nervous about me bisect
<Laney> 6 'bad' in a row is 'did i mess this up?' territory
<Laney> but then I got a good :>
<Laney> 6e9713f6753424417aa3cd21a012bfc0d49d31ab is the first bad commit
<Laney> commit 6e9713f6753424417aa3cd21a012bfc0d49d31ab
<Laney> Author: Jan Synacek <jsynacek@redhat.com>
<Laney> Date:   Fri Jun 21 07:53:15 2019 +0200
<Laney> man: drop my copyright
<Laney> not sure about the likelihood of that /o\ /o\ /o\ /o\ /o\
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-12-12
<jibel> morning everyone
<duflu> (pin drops)
<duflu> Morning jibel
<jibel> Hey duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> hey jibel, duflu
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<jibel> salut oSoMoN
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<jibel> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> salut jibel
<oSoMoN> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN!
<seb128> goood morning desktopers!
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you today?
<duflu> seb128, working on a major bisection that has defeated me since Oct :(   You?
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<seb128> duflu, I'm good, a bit tired but working on it with coffee! I went to tennis yesterday evening, that was nice but took me a while to cool down and be able to sleep then...
<seb128> lut didrocks, bon premier jour de vacances :)
<Laney> hey
<didrocks> seb128: haha
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> WHAT
<Laney> vacances indeed?!?!?!
<didrocks> will be tomorrow indeed
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you today?
<didrocks> need to finish tests which will end up in autopktests ;)
<marcustomlinson> morning jibel duflu oSoMoN didrocks seb128 and Laney
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson
<duflu> and hi Laney
<Laney> hey seb128 marcustomlinson duflu!
<Laney> seb128: got a slight cold, had to cancel blood donation appointment today :'(
<Laney> but otherwise good
<Laney> still got to go vote though URGH
<Laney> you?
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson :)
<seb128> Laney, :-(
<seb128> Laney, I'm great, had some very nice tennis yesterday, it was cold but dry and no wind and there was some nice people that I didn't know in my group, we had quite some fun :)
<Laney> nice
<Laney> will we see you at wimbledon soon?
<seb128> Laney, want me to be the next https://asapland.com/the-worst-tennis-player-in-history-he-lost-6-0-and-6-0-and-did-not-win-a-single-point/12365/ ? ;)
<Laney> :D
<Laney> you'll be the 6 guy not the 0 guy
<Laney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s36zBXrts6/ this is great
<Laney> the 'good' commit I picked for the bisect was literally the previous commit to the actual bad one
<Laney> so 10 'bad's in a row later and I found the right answer
<Laney> :D
<marcustomlinson> haha
<marcustomlinson> excellent guess
<oSoMoN> ricotz, hey, did you see that I pushed a fix for bug #1851936 to all the firefox-beta branches?
<ubot5> bug 1851936 in firefox (Ubuntu) "User profile won't load after upgrade - prompt to create new profile" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1851936
<ricotz> oSoMoN, yes :), looked a bit over-engineered at first ;), but seems it is required that way
<oSoMoN> ricotz, I initially considered the debian approach, which uses the debian/changelog timestamp, but in our case it would still require the changelog entries to have the same timestamp for all releases, which is quite error-prone
<oSoMoN> then I realized that the upstream build candidates all have a buildid
<ricotz> oSoMoN, yes, that is a good source
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I guess I will tweak it a bit to fallback for trunk on the current time as mozilla's build is going
<ricotz> *doing
<oSoMoN> right, I didn't handle trunk builds, but using the current datetime should be fine
<ricotz> oSoMoN, https://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/file/tip/build/variables.py#l21
<oSoMoN> so it's just a matter of not writing the BUILDID file in source tarballs for trunk builds, or ignoring it
<ricotz> oSoMoN, in case you want to patch it
<ricotz> no, writing it is good!
<ricotz> so just use the datetime as in create_tarball as fallback
<oSoMoN> ricotz, for trunk builds, version == None ?
<ricotz> yes, to generate it from the repo information
<oSoMoN> ok, that's easy enough to implement then
<oSoMoN> I'll push a followup commit in a moment
<ricotz> yeah, so just this line instead of throwing an error
<oSoMoN> ricotz, this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BMHwYxXnPJ/ , right?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, yes that should work -- my comment was confusing
<oSoMoN> ricotz, done, and pushed to all beta branches
<ricotz> oSoMoN, thanks
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: can you hear me?
<hellsworth> good morning everyone
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: no it's irc
<oSoMoN> hey hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi oSoMoN , hope your day is going well :)
<oSoMoN> yes, so far so good!
<Laney> TIL (thanks to Lennart) the + prefix in ExecFoo= lines in systemd service units to run a command with all of the sandboxing stuff turned off
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-12-13
<jamesh> robert_ancell: hi.  there was some discussion last night about snapd-glib's "Recommends: snapd" dependency.
<jamesh> robert_ancell: more details in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1856054
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1856054 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio now depends on libsnapd-glib1 which recommends snapd" [High,Confirmed]
<jamesh> what do you think about switching it to "Suggests: snapd"?
<robert_ancell> jamesh, I've uploaded SRUs to all supported releases.
<jamesh> robert_ancell: ah.  Hadn't seen that it got split off into a second bug report
<robert_ancell> See bug 1856196
<ubot5> bug 1856196 in snapd-glib (Ubuntu Focal) "Lower the snapd recommends to a suggests" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1856196
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<jibel> bonjour everyone
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<duflu> Hi jibel
<seb128> happy friday desktopers!
<duflu> Hi seb128
<duflu> How goes?
<seb128> hey duflu, I'm doing well thanks! how are you?
<duflu> seb128, almost finished diagnosing and fixing the perf regressions that happened while I was away. So very good
<seb128> great
<marcustomlinson> morning oSoMoN duflu jibel and seb128
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, how are you today?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: quite well thanks :)
<Laney> hey
<marcustomlinson> hey Laney
<tjaalton> oSoMoN: hi, eoan sru queue still has tbird 68.2.2 while it's already in -updates?
<duflu> hey hey Laney
<Laney> hey marcustomlinson duflu
<jamesh> seb128: for the Pulse Audio dependency problem, do we need to produce new versions of the package, or can we republish the version that was pulled once the new snapd-glib is in proposed?
<marcustomlinson> hey jamesh :)
<jamesh> hi marcustomlinson
<oSoMoN> tjaalton, yes, it should be deleted from the queue, I initially thought it wouldn't go through the usual security updates, which is why I uploaded it to the queue
<tjaalton> ok
<seb128> jamesh, we can republish the same one, also we kept it in proposed
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you? happy friday!
<jamesh> seb128: awesome.
<seb128> lut oSoMoN
<seb128> shrug, canonistack is so slow, 100M of debs to install, 10 min and it has done 15% :-/
<ogra> you should use a local raspberry pi instead :P
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> it's an amd64 canonical instance
<seb128> oSoMoN, en forme ?
<oSoMoN> bien, et toi?
<seb128> ça va !
<seb128> ok, that's ridiculous, I'm going to for lunch, hopefully it will have installed those packages once I'm back...
<oSoMoN> yeah, I/O is very slow on canonistack
<oSoMoN> 10 mins to install 15MB of debs sounds much slower than what I'm used to, though
<Laney> hey seb128 & oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey Laney
<oSoMoN> all good?
<Laney> bit glum
<Laney> but I'm ok
<jamesh> It's almost cooled down to 30°C here.
<marcustomlinson> don't miss that kind of heat :/
<jamesh> the heat wave should break on monday
<jamesh> it'll only be 34 max then
<marcustomlinson> yeah, much better, don't forget a coat
<kenvandine> seb128: that's on the new bos01 region right?
<seb128> kenvandine, yes
<hellsworth> good morning everyone!
<seb128> hey hellsworth, happy friday! how are you?
<hellsworth> hi seb128 . i'm ok and you :)
<hellsworth> seems like quite some heat in the southern hemisphere
<seb128> I'm pretty good, it's friday :)
<hellsworth> the temps jamesh has in C is our temp here in F
<hellsworth> lol
<hellsworth> friday the 13th no less
<hellsworth> are you going to watch any scary movies?
<hellsworth> actually, is that a thing in europe?
<seb128> that's not a think in Europe afaik
<hellsworth> ah ok
<seb128> it's a luck/unlucky day, depending to what you believe
<hellsworth> see our country is so young we have to come up with things to celebrate since there aren't too many holiday s:)
<seb128> it's rather a "play the lotterie" day in France if anything
<hellsworth> normally i would watch some really bad scary movie. like evil dead or something.
<hellsworth> but tonight i need to bake to get ready for my daughter's birthday party tomorrow
<seb128> oh, happy birthday to her! big milestone for you as well I guess :)
<hellsworth> indeed. i'll post a picture tomorrow
<seb128> great :)
<hellsworth> we also will be opening a very nice bottle of scotch to celebrate :)
<hellsworth> i'm very excited
<seb128> that's the spirit!
<hellsworth> lol yes it is!
<seb128> :-)
<Saviq> is there a known bug about /indicator|notification|tray/ icons going away in GNOME on eoan? I lost my Remmina icon altogether, and the KeepassXC one plays hide'n'seek
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: desktop-launch sees some nice improvements with my PR
<kenvandine> cold start goes from 0.846 down to 0.184
<hellsworth> is github super slow for anyone else?
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: holy moly
<kenvandine> 2nd start goes from 0.115 down to 0.089
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: how did you get it even better than the version in snapcraft?
<kenvandine> those fixes haven't been released in snapcraft!
<marcustomlinson> oh wow
<marcustomlinson> very nice!
<kenvandine> they were merged right after 3.9 was released
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: mind reviewing https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/200
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 200 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "Performance improvements backported from snapcraft extension" [Open]
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: sure will do
<kenvandine> hellsworth: github doesn't seem slow to me
<hellsworth> nice changes to desktop helpers kenvandine!
<hellsworth> i wouldn't have thought that a simple check before mkdir -p would make that much difference
<kenvandine> they were really from galagash :)
<kenvandine> yeah, seriously!
<kenvandine> turns out mkdir is expensive
<hellsworth> i guess so
<hellsworth> yeah humm only github.com/snapcore/snapcraft is slow
<hellsworth> must be the friday 13th voodoo :)
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: just one small comment. sorry ocd
<Saviq> marcustomlinson: they're actually <TAB> I think ;)
<marcustomlinson> hmm
<marcustomlinson> I'm am really confused. github diff shows the lines indented differently but pulling the branch looks fine locally. all spaces, no tabs either
<marcustomlinson> github is super slow
<marcustomlinson> and now I can't comment anymore. anyways looks good kenvandine, approved
<hellsworth> yeah i'm having troubles commenting too
<hellsworth> rebooted and didn't help
<marcustomlinson> definitely screwy
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: did you just say you prefer 3 space indentation?
 * kenvandine is confused...
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: no the spacing is fine, github is doing something odd there
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: but I'm actually confused about this PR now that I think more about it
<kenvandine> oh... looks fine to me
<marcustomlinson> how are we getting gains from ensure_dir_exists
<marcustomlinson> nothing should exist at all on first run
<marcustomlinson> so mkdir should be called for every one right?
<kenvandine> no gains on first run from that specific change
<kenvandine> just the icon cache fix
<kenvandine> which is pretty significant on first run
<marcustomlinson> ok ok I get it
<marcustomlinson> big gain on just that wow
<kenvandine> the mkdir fix helps on the second run
<marcustomlinson> indeed
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: so you don't see this indent discrepancy: https://imgur.com/a/IZdPUxc
<marcustomlinson> line 396 is good, then the next 4 lines are one space too short
<marcustomlinson> but not in the actual file if I download it
<marcustomlinson> anyway, ignore the comment
<kenvandine> wow... that is weird
<kenvandine> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/68R3Zprg/Screenshot%20from%202019-12-13%2012-19-33.png
<kenvandine> why would that render differently
<marcustomlinson> just the sort of thing that happens on a friday
<kenvandine> friday the 13th :)
<marcustomlinson> /o\
<marcustomlinson> well the election results certainly feel cursed
<hellsworth> but maybe scotland will be safe. maybe.
<marcustomlinson> aye
<Laney> happy weekend all
<hellsworth> you too Laney!
<marcustomlinson> cheers Laney
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: for completeness, added a note to my post about why chromium and irccloud-desktop showed slower desktop-launch times
<marcustomlinson> and with that I'm out, have a good weekend all
<marcustomlinson> oh one last thing
<marcustomlinson> oSoMoN: you may want to rebuild the chromium snap as soon as kenvandine get's his PR merged into desktop-helpers :)
<marcustomlinson> should give the snap about half a second faster cold run (https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/200)
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 200 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "Performance improvements backported from snapcraft extension" [Open]
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: by the way, I don't have write access to snapcraft-desktop-helpers, so I can't merge your PR myself
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: i can fix that
<kenvandine> but i'
<kenvandine> but i'll merge this, just want to build another snap with it for testing
<marcustomlinson> cool
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: how about chromium ;)
<kenvandine> i was thinking something that builds a little faster
<marcustomlinson> :D
<marcustomlinson> alright, I'm really out now, byyyye
<hellsworth> cheers!
<hellsworth> hey kenvandine what are your thoughts on https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/pull/2794/files/1a00748ba0b3c6362582c4170df62244940f7470#r357421762
<gitbot> snapcore issue (Pull request) 2794 in snapcraft "Add gnome 3 34 extension" [Open]
<hellsworth> idk the thought process behind having dicts with one item
<kenvandine> multiple bases
<kenvandine> we'll have a core20
<hellsworth> i know there will be a core20 base but how will this affect the extension?
<oSoMoN> marcustomlinson, kenvandine: I'll definitely rebuild the chromium snap with the new desktop helpers
<hellsworth> maybe we'll just have to cross that bridge when we come to it
<oSoMoN> thanks for working on this!
<oSoMoN> not right now though, I'm baby-sitting full time
<oSoMoN> have a great week-end everyone!
<hellsworth> you too oSoMoN !
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: merged
<hellsworth> doesn't it feel good to merge something on a friday :)
<hellsworth> kenvandine: i got recipes to build with the gnome-3-34 extension!
<kenvandine> hellsworth: woot
<hellsworth> yep. making cleanups and a coupel changes then will tuck it away for storage until the gnome-3-34 extension is merged
<hellsworth> yay!
<gQuigs> I now have the same but opposite problem on two different machines...
<gQuigs> on my media system, it can never remember to use HDMI audio, and I have to enable it every time
<gQuigs> on my desktop, if my new HDMI monitor goes to sleep, my sound settings like switching to it...  also for whatever reason, now when system sounds are played (I have them muted) - it silences my music player too....
<gQuigs> on desktop; just opening "Sound" was doing it sometimes.. and then I just noticed  - it might be scrolling up and a selection issue..    now of course I can't reproduce :/
<hellsworth> gQuigs: perhaps you're hitting this issue on your media system: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1847570
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1847570 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Eoan) "PulseAudio automatically switches to HDMI sound output on login" [Medium,Triaged]
<hellsworth> looks like there's a fix coming up in 20.04
<gQuigs> hellsworth: awesome! thanks.. I'm going to get right on testing that
<hellsworth> sorry i meant desktop. the one where the hdmi audio is auto switching
<gQuigs> hellsworth: honestly, that might fix both
<hellsworth> worth a try
<gQuigs> and it's much easier for me to upgrade my media box to 20.04, cause that's what it's already running...
<hellsworth> a quick glance through the pulseaudio issues didn't have anything else that sticks out :
<hellsworth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio?field.searchtext=hdmi&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has
<hellsworth> _patch=&field.has_no_package=
<hellsworth> that's a ridiculous link
<hellsworth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio and search for hdmi
<hellsworth> if that bug 1847570 doesn't fix your issue, consider opening a new pulseaudio bug in launchpad
<ubot5> bug 1847570 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Eoan) "PulseAudio automatically switches to HDMI sound output on login" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847570
<gQuigs> thanks, oh well.. it didn't work.. (for media center)  although I did find snd_hda_codec_hdmi hdaudioC0D0: HDMI ATI/AMD: no speaker allocation for ELD.  I think I just have to figure out how to tell it, that it is a TV...
<gQuigs> (that has it's own speakers..)
 * gQuigs found a bug to read through - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1371919
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1371919 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "kern.log flooded with "HDMI ATI/AMD: no speaker allocation for ELD"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
